# Givenchy Pandora



## 2shai_

Hi everyone! 

I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't have one, but I know Barneys sells them:  http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=givenchy


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

KittyKat65 said:


> I don't have one, but I know Barneys sells them: http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=givenchy


 
Thanks, I checked it out and looks pretty legit. My friend got one a few weeks ago and really likes it  Have you bought stuff from barneys before???


----------



## gidramom

The bag looks gorgeous. But I'm not sure about the fact that the bag only has one handle on the back panel and when it's has stuffs, it leans forward? Just the balance looks strange to me.


----------



## KittyKat65

iheartcoachcoac said:


> Thanks, I checked it out and looks pretty legit. My friend got one a few weeks ago and really likes it  Have you bought stuff from barneys before???


Barneys is 100% legit.  I have shopped in 3 Barneys locations and from their online storefront.


----------



## 2shai_

Thanks for the link KittyKat65, I know Barneys sells them but I think the color I'm looking for in the picture is sold out. 

Any more opinions on this bag? I just got a Balenciaga Black RH City and thinking of returning it and getting this bag. Do you think I should go for it?


----------



## KittyKat65

2shai_ said:


> Do you think I should go for it?


No.  I don't like the bag at all.  It looks like a backpack that is being worn on one shoulder.  The dimensions and proportions are not flattering.  It is quite odd and I was perplexed when I first saw it.  I also think it will be in the sale rack pretty soon.  My suggestion would be to keep the Bal, which is a classic and forgo the Givenchy as I believe the novelty will wear off quickly.


----------



## 2shai_

Thanks KittyKat65! I think you made up my mind.  You're right about Givenchy being a novelty. I was swayed for a bit. I think I'll keep my Bal for now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## KittyKat65

2shai_ said:


> Thanks KittyKat65! I think you made up my mind.  You're right about Givenchy being a novelty. I was swayed for a bit. I think I'll keep my Bal for now. Thanks everyone!


Glad I could help.  Enjoy your Bal - it is a beautiful bag and the leather will only get better with age


----------



## kiss_p

This style bag has been around for at least a year (possibly longer) and has not yet been on sale, at least not at Nordstrom and not on the Barney's website.


----------



## nielnielniel

this style has been around for slighty more than a year and I think it's unfair to call Givenchy as a fad or novelty...sure they did struggled for some years now (like all sleeping giant french labels like Celine, Balmain etc) and now revived by the fantastic Ricardo Tisci...

If we say Givenchy is novelty then I can also say Balenciaga motorcycle bag is getting too common.....

I like the pandora, has tried it on and have to confess it's not for everyone.


----------



## oasisgirl

amazing bag.
absolutely unique.
i'm mad for it.


----------



## KittyKat65

Ahem, I am saying that the style of the bag is a novelty, not the brand.


----------



## timayyyyy

iheartcoachcoac said:


> Thanks, I checked it out and looks pretty legit. My friend got one a few weeks ago and really likes it  Have you bought stuff from barneys before???



*GASP* Barneys is more than legit! It's an institution!


----------



## 2shai_

Thanks everyone for more replies! So what does everyone else think? Is the Givenchy Pandora worth getting instead of keeping my Bal Black RH City?


----------



## bumble1

I like the Pandora in theory, but when I've tried it on it never looks quite right. I think it could be difficult to style around since it needs to lay a certain way to look good.


----------



## purse-nality

keep the bal... tried this irl, personally, felt fugly. i think it looks better on men, though.


----------



## nielnielniel

KittyKat65 said:


> Ahem, I am saying that the style of the bag is a novelty, not the brand.



Ok, fair point. It didnt came across like that to me...sorry. I am obsessed with this bag right now

There are a few pictures of this guy rocking it...have a look.

Mymanybags: http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-bag-collection-52.html


----------



## Inem

I love Pandora. I love the scrumptious leather, I love how understated it looks. I agree however that this style can be a bit awkward. If I ever had this bag, i'd get the small i think.


----------



## linhhhuynh

i kind of like it, it's very different


----------



## KittyKat65

nielnielniel said:


> Ok, fair point. It didnt came across like that to me...sorry. I am obsessed with this bag right now
> 
> There are a few pictures of this guy rocking it...have a look.
> 
> Mymanybags: http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-bag-collection-52.html


I like it on the guy.  I really do.  I think maybe the bag is too masculine for me to think of it as a bag for women.  But those photos look really good and the proportions really suit him.


----------



## hipnycmom

I have to say I've seen this bag online and in store and was not drawn to it at all. Then one day I saw a girl carrying the medium on her shoulder and was completely blown away. The bag was slouching nicely and the leather looked beautiful. I have one Givenchy bag I absolutely love and can attest to the workmanship. And while I agree this bag may not be for everyone I do think it may be the perfect bag for some. ( I would love one myself, in a nice dark brown)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I like the look of the leather very soft but the single handle witht he exta zipper area looks hard to deal with...


----------



## LabelLover81

I like the Pandora.  I think it makes a statement.  It's simple, yet unique.  Kinda reminds me of when the Paddy first got huge.  Simple, but different.


----------



## nielnielniel

That statement kinda scared me hahahah...but unlike Paddy, this is not exactly an IT bag say compared to Nightingale or something.

I am utterly afraid of IT bags....


----------



## nielnielniel

That statement kinda scared me hahahah...but unlike Paddy, this is not exactly an IT bag say compared to Nightingale or something.

I am utterly afraid of IT bags....


----------



## kateincali

2shai_ said:


> Thanks everyone for more replies! So what does everyone else think? Is the Givenchy Pandora worth getting instead of keeping my Bal Black RH City?



I would keep the Bal, personally. The Pandora is different but it looks like it would be awkward to carry.


----------



## 2shai_

Hi faith_ann! Thanks! I returned the Black RH City because I found my UHG Bal! I still like the Givenchy Pandora and will consider getting it soon.


----------



## Winston

Got one this fall from Barneys NY.  Fantastic bag!!!! One handle works, as does the shoulder strap.  Mine is black suede (rare) and really stands up.


----------



## Julietrangkhenh

I have the Pandora same color as on the image , it is an amazing color , the leather is so soft. I even prefer this leather than Balenciaga's . You can put a lot of stuff inside. It exists in 2 differents sizes : smalll and medium. In France it is 995 euros for small one and 1050 for medium one for the same kind of leather as on photo  but the price varies for different kinds of leather.


----------



## timtam100

I'm in the same position as you. I just had the latest medium black Givenchy Pandora (the one with the gold chain details around the shoulder strap) delivered but am still undecided between this bag and the Balenciaga.

I must admit that when I saw the online store pics of the Pandora, I thought it was UGLY. But I then saw 2 women with the bag and FELL IN LOVE. It looks nothing like how it looks in pictures. The bag slouched oh-so-beautifully off their shoulders and the leather was gorgeous. I then did a google search of the bag and fell more in love with the images that popped up of actual people carrying the bag.

The only thing that I dont love about the bag is the price tag. $2005 is so much 

Still deciding...


----------



## 2shai_

Hi everyone! I'll be purchasing my Givenchy Pandora in the small size today. I had originally wanted the grey color but after seeing the black and brown I've become indecisive. I can't make up my mind! Do you guys think I should stick to the grey I wanted or play it super safe with black or brown. Do you think the grey is too light in color?

Here is a photo of all four colors! I have to make up my mind today as I already reserved the bag, my SA is only waiting to make the transaction.

Thanks!!!


----------



## castorny

I think it is a great "new" and unique design.  But, I'm not a huge fan of the "ultra" distressed leather, but I love the look of the bag in some other skins.  However, the one thing I find very annoying is that, though the bag is on the large size, the zipper opening is not, so you can't really open the bag to get at what is inside very easily.  Just sayiin.


----------



## 2shai_

I just made up my mind, judging from how many black bags I have already (I have 5) I decided to go with the grey color!


----------



## GearGirly

Wow, thanks for that picture with all the colors!  The grey seems to be the best, great choice!  I do love, love, love the black and brown after seeing the photos too though.  I'm glad you posted because I've been wanting the grey and thinking I would never find it, but now I like the other colors too!  What do you guys think of the blue one on the Barneys website?  It looks nice as well.  I love, love, love this bag!

It is definitely on my list!


----------



## GearGirly

Oh, and if there is another grey where you got this that I could have sent to me I would love to know!


----------



## anmldr1

i just bought the grey pandora in the small size...i love it!! it's so easy to carry and is really comfortable....i find it more comfy then my balenciagas (which i'm obsessed with).  the leather is also thicker and nicer then the leather of my bbags  i think the grey is such a unique color as well


----------



## 2shai_

*GearGirly*, I got the grey pandora from Cultstatus, Perth, Australia through mail order. They definitely do have more in stock when I last asked, since shipment arrived just 2 weeks ago. I know that this color is harder to find now in the U.S so I quickly grabbed this beauty. Black will always be available but not grey so grey it is for now!

If you would like to ask them about stock availability you can email them at this address info@cultstatus.com.au. They are very reliable, ordered from them once before and the bag arrived in three days. I also think the prices for the small pandora are not much different than with tax in the U.S. It could even cheaper than the U.S. Not so sure about the original retail price of this in the U.S but judging from the prices of Barneys which ranges from $1750 to $1845 without tax, Cultstatus is cheaper since I got this bag for a total of USD$1747 (AUD$1768) including shipping costs already. Quite a good deal I believe.

You can also check their website, they have other leather variations and colors of the pandora http://www.cultstatus.com.au/category.php?id=1&did=9.


----------



## 2shai_

*anmldr1*, did you get yours in NYC? How much did you get it for?


----------



## anmldr1

no i got mine on long island at hershliefers...it was 1750


----------



## 2shai_

Including NY tax?



anmldr1 said:


> no i got mine on long island at hershliefers...it was 1750


----------



## anmldr1

not including tax...i think it came to 19something


----------



## 2shai_

I see, I was just curious about the price difference from Australia. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GearGirly

Thanks!  I love the grey, it is amazing looking, but I'm also drawn to the black, I think I need to see if they have it in at Barney's maybe tomorrow, and go from there.  I love that this is unique, well made, and easy to carry!  It seems awesome.


----------



## timtam100

2shai_ said:


> I just made up my mind, judging from how many black bags I have already (I have 5) I decided to go with the grey color!


 

Hi!! ~ love the grey!! Good choice, especially if you already own 5 black bags. Pls post pics when you get it. I'm so excited for you and every other Givenchy Pandora holder! haha.


----------



## nielnielniel

the brown and beige is very very yummy...forget about Black...it's available EVERY season


----------



## timtam100

Bluefly is currently selling the grey Givenchy Pandora for $1,500!!!! I'm guessing it's the medium. Preciously $1,875.

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-dar...-A7E6-DF11-B690-001517384909&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## timtam100

oh my gosh, i dont know what happened but when I tried the link, it became an error message. And I cant see the bag anymore???


----------



## timtam100

Ok, found it again. If you're interested, do a google search on "Givenchy Pandora" and then you'll see the Bluefly link for the bag,


----------



## 2shai_

oh wow! that grey is even better. i think its from fall 09 and it's a medium! What a score, someone should grab this up quickly.


----------



## 2shai_

My pandora's coming tomorrow!!! Can't wait!


----------



## gchandler5

Here are some pics my SA sent to me of the Pandora I am seriously considering.  It is the medium size, black pebbled leather, but the handles (shoulder and crossbody) are a stampled croc (blackish/brown color).  I love the contrast.  I am trying to locate the pics she sent to me showing the bag in full size and modeled (these are the better pics).  As soon as I locate them, I will post those as well.


----------



## 2shai_

That's gorgeous gchandler5!!! you should totally get it


----------



## 2shai_

Hi everyone! So my grey pandora finally arrived. I totally love this style but I think the color IRL looks too bluish grey for my liking. I'm posting some photos here please let me know what you think! I remember when I tried it on at the store it was not this blue but a cooler grey. Do you think I should exchange it for a black one?


----------



## 2shai_

Side by side photos with my Balenciaga Galet (pebble grey) GGH Part Time. The color in IRL looks very blue not sure if its because of the distressing of the leather.


----------



## gchandler5

2shai, you are killing me with the gorgeous pics of your Balenciaga and Pandora.  I have to say that in the first few pics I see a lot of lavender.  It isn't until the last two that I see blue.  I think this just speaks to the beauty and quality of the Givenchy skins, texture and their ability with colors and of course, lighting changes affect this.  I am not that familiar with Balenciaga colors and those in your collection, but maybe you are drawn to cooler colors?  I see that you have two black Balenciaga's, so maybe the Pandora in black might be a great addition to your collection?  I have returned two Givenchy Nightingales (one in the glazed caramel and one in a shaved, cognac leather).  I just think the bag wasn't for me.  Now as for the Pandora, I have seen it in many variations, but I am always much more drawn to it in the black and its variations (wrinkled, pebbled, etc...).


----------



## 2shai_

Hi gchandler5, thanks for your compliments! Yes I think the pandora keeps changing colors in different lightings, sometimes its lavender and sometimes its blue. I have seen a couple of people carrying this particular color and to my memory it appeared like a cool light grey and not as blue as I see it IRL. As much as I love grey, and maybe a tad too picky when choosing it, I guess this grey is not what I'd hope for. I don't intend on getting more than one Givenchy bag so I think I will exchange it for a black one, which is safe, classic and can last a long time and take a beating, even though I baby my bags so much.

Which store is that black pebbled pandora from may I ask?


----------



## anmldr1

hi 2shai...my grey pandora is truely a grey...there are no lavender or blue undertones at all...it's not as distressed either...i think you should keep looking...
i have a galet envelope clutch...in comparison i think the galet is more beige then my grey pandora...but the pandora doesn't look blue next to it...hope that helps...


----------



## anmldr1




----------



## anmldr1




----------



## anmldr1




----------



## 2shai_

Hi anmldr1! I love your pandora! Thanks for posting the photos it really helps. I kept on trying mine on last night and today and no matter how much I love it, the color seems off in my eyes, especially with how much blue undertones there are. I returned it today and plan to exchange it for a black one. I love how true grey your pandora looks but I prefer my bags with gold hardware. I think you have the same bag as Hilary Duff which looks fantastic on her.

I will post pics of the black pandora once it gets here. I hope I'll be happy with my choice this time. =)


----------



## 2shai_

Calling out to all Givenchy Pandora lovers!!!
I finally found a perfect photo of the grey I want. Its a old pepe style leather and it should be from Fall/Winter 2010. If anyone has spotted this bag in the U.S. please please let me know! Small or medium size is fine although I would prefer the small size first. Thanks!!!! Here are some photos for your reference.

*anmldr1*, did you happen to see this bag at hirshleifers?


----------



## anmldr1

i'm not sure if they have that...i didn't really look at the different colors they had...just fell in love with the one that i bought...if you do call over there ask for fanny...she is so nice and knows her stuff...the sa's there are not really all that friendly but fanny has been great!!


----------



## juicyincouture

That bag is awesome, what a beauty!


----------



## 2shai_

I found a gorgeous photo of Kate Beckingsale carrying the small size!


----------



## 2shai_

Anyways, I was able to locate the grey pandora I posted above, the measurements listed on the website are 32 x 19 x 16 cm which is supposed to be a small size but the photos on the website seem to be a medium. Can anyone decipher whether it is a small or a medium?


----------



## cocat_22

Hi 2Shai,

I joined this forum to add to this thread! It seems like we're looking for same thing.
I'm also looking for a small greyish (but might have to settle for black) Pandora and I prefer gold hardware.

Those are the small size dimensions 12.5" x 7.4" x 6.2". But I haven't seen that color in the small yet. Which website did you find it?


----------



## 2shai_

Hi cocat_22, 

I found this bag on a Italian website, http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2026031007. I emailed them and they said that this bag is a medium, although the measurements given on the website are a small. I emailed them once more to clarify. This bag is a lot cheaper as it costs around USD$1350 including duties. But I might have to settle on a Black with gold hardware too since the place where I ordered the blue grey pandora bag (which I returned) posted in the last page may not accept refunds but exchanges only.

The medium size in my opinion is too large for my petite frame, although I really love to have the grey pandora, I think I have to pass on this one.


----------



## 2shai_

Here is the medium size on a mannequin.


----------



## cocat_22

I feel the same way--I think the medium will overpower my frame since the small is already on the bigger side for a bag.

That's so strange that it's cheaper. I've been finding a huge variation in prices across sizes and colors. Most retail 1700+ at Barneys and other stores in the US.

I'm now in love with that khaki ish-grey color. It seems so versatile! I came across this blog http://charwong.tumblr.com/post/1427287636/milk-honey?dsq=94813259&dsq_cbp=null#comment-94813259
I hope she can answer soon!

In the meantime, my mom found a small grey suede with gold hardware and zebra print emboss in Japan. She emailed me pictures but I don't know how to upload them to this forum. It's from a store called Restir. Suede is more high maintenance than the leather so I'm debating.


----------



## 2shai_

Oh cocat_22, her pandora is gorgeous it looks like the grey I posted above but I can't tell. Her pandora is definitely a small size, I think she probably bought hers in Australia since that is where she is based. But let's hope she'll answer soon!


----------



## 2shai_

cocat_22, she answered some of the questions about the pandora here. Hope this helps. http://www.formspring.me/charwong


----------



## 2shai_

Duplicate post


----------



## 2shai_

She says that the leather scratches easily, that isn't a good sign..., I also read that water marks stay on lighter colors too. Maybe black would be better? Can't make a decision....I'm so indecisive! haha.


----------



## nielnielniel

2shai_ said:


> She says that the leather scratches easily, that isn't a good sign..., I also read that water marks stay on lighter colors too. Maybe black would be better? Can't make a decision....I'm so indecisive! haha.



Yes, that part is scary....


----------



## cocat_22

Does anyone know how much weight the bag can carry/how durable the leather is?

I finally figured out how to attach images to the post. This is the grey suede one I'm debating with the black distressed leather (since that grey-ish khaki is nowhere to be found in small : (. I'm not sure how the suede will age and they say there is a "zebra emboss print".


----------



## 2shai_

I posted photos of my pandora a few pages back before I returned it, I think leather is quite durable, except for the stories I've heard about lighter colors, darker colors shouldn't be a problem. I've only experienced the wrinkled washed sheep leather and I think it should be able to withstand wear and last for quite a long time. I'm not sure how much weight the bag can carry but the bag itself is very lightweight but if you overstuff it, the bag does not slouch as much, as it becomes more of a boxy shape.


----------



## 2shai_

cocat_22, I prefer the black distressed more as its not as precious as suede. Suede can be a horror if you bring it out in the rain.


----------



## 2shai_

Hi Cocat_22, I found a small grey pandora at Barneys Las Vegas but I'm not sure if this bag is with silver or gold hardware. I will post a photo up soon.


----------



## 2shai_




----------



## Posh_Kitty

I don't have it but I can definitely reassure you that it's an eye catcher! I love that purse.


----------



## fatcat2523

I just want to know if anyone know how big is the bag??? I am interest to get this bag but I can't see it in real person (not available in Canada)...my only choices is order by phone...I am a fairly built guy and normally use Bal Weekender as daily bag...so how does the choice compare to weekender???


----------



## 2shai_

model carrying medium size


----------



## kenzo89

This bag is really growing on me.. Although I fear that it's going to be a bag that I'll get tired of very easily. Can any of the owners tell me how heavy it is? Are there different sizes? Lastly how much do they retail? 

I'm thinking I need a bit of Givenchy in my collection and undecided between the Nightingale and Pandora.


----------



## 2shai_

Its definitely not heavy, it's a very light weight bag more so than a Balenciaga Bag because the pandora doesn't have any hardwares except from the zippers and the strap. There is currently small and medium sizes but the medium is a large medium so guys can definitely carry this bag. For prices, they range from around USD$1700 to USD$2050 according to the leather used on the bag. Hope this helps.

Here is a comparison photo of the small and the medium for your reference.


----------



## nielnielniel

I have tried them on...i thought I could pull off the small...only as a sling but not carry on my shoulder as it looked too small. Would reco medium for guys....


----------



## violathebee

ahh this bag is too gorgeous, i must have it! i'm going to be in paris in december, does anyone know how much it costs over there and how much the VAT tax % refund is? thanks!


----------



## 2shai_

violathebee, some one in the earlier posts mentioned that In France, it costs 995 euros for small one and 1050 for medium one for the wrinkled leather but the price varies for different kinds of leather. Not sure about VAT refund though.


----------



## GearGirly

fatcat2523 said:


> I just want to know if anyone know how big is the bag??? I am interest to get this bag but I can't see it in real person (not available in Canada)...my only choices is order by phone...I am a fairly built guy and normally use Bal Weekender as daily bag...so how does the choice compare to weekender???



I had my husband put on the small and it looked a little small.  I think the medium is perfect for a guy.  If I can ever find one in grey I'm buying it for him but really for me .


----------



## kenzo89

2shai_ said:


> Its definitely not heavy, it's a very light weight bag more so than a Balenciaga Bag because the pandora doesn't have any hardwares except from the zippers and the strap. There is currently small and medium sizes but the medium is a large medium so guys can definitely carry this bag. For prices, they range from around USD$1700 to USD$2050 according to the leather used on the bag. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here is a comparison photo of the small and the medium for your reference.



Thank you for your response! I'm definitely intrigued particularly it being lightweight compared to Balenciaga's! Is black the only permanent colour? I'd love perhaps a khaki/military green, tan or grey. Have these colours already been released? I need to get myself to a boutique to have a look at these bags in real life!


----------



## 2shai_

*kenzo89*, yes all the colors you mentioned have been released in stores, but you have to check different stores as not all of them are readily available.


----------



## 2shai_

My Small Black Pandora with Gold Hardware arrived!!


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *2shai_*!! I'm so happy for you. I love the crinkled leather. Please post modelling pics when you get a chance!


----------



## gchandler5

2shai, I love your Pandora.  I know I just got the Nightingale, but I still have a soft spot for the Pandora (it was a close second) and will probably add one to my handbag collection in the near future.  Just something about Givenchy and how they do black bags.  They craft such interesting textures and finishes that really make a black bag just pop. Plus, their bags are so unique, modern and timeless.  I hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## DisCo

Just wanted to share a photo of Jessica Simpson with the Pandora


----------



## violathebee

i checked their website, and no pics of pandora in their accessories collection is it not going to be available after fw10?


----------



## 2shai_

I don't think all their bags are listed on the website. The pandora is definitely available next season, I saw on one online website  the S/S preview for pandora bags are there is going to be the basic black, light beige, olive embossed ostrich leather pandora and a couple more colors.


----------



## 2shai_

Here are some mod pics with my black pandora. (excuse the dirty mirror - I borrowed my roommate's mirror to take these shots)

For your reference, I'm petite at 5"0 and I don't think the length of the strap is too long when I sling it over my shoulder, I feel that it's perfect for anyone short or tall.


----------



## fatcat2523

As some of you may know I have been thinking this bag...but concern about the size of it...my friend is going to pick up the discontinued Large size for me in Jan...but today my SA at Holt special order this in for me...as soon as I see it, I know I have to pull my trigger...what do you think...





In natural light ... can anyone tell me what color is it??


----------



## fatcat2523

Some mod pics..




















What do you think??? Do you think the bag looks ok on me???


----------



## 2shai_

James, I'm not sure about color names but it looks like a true grey pandora bag. You are so lucky to have found one! Is it a medium? I think the size looks perfect for your height unless you want the oversized look instead then you should go ahead and get the large.

Does your bag look like this grey pandora?

http://www.myprestigium.com/marques...47-GIVENCHY-GIVENCHY-PANDORA-SMALL_NORMAL.jpg


----------



## 2shai_

or like this?

http://www.joanshepp.com/store/media/Givenchy/Crinkled%20Leather%20Pandora/_front_zoom.jpg


----------



## chessmont

I think  it looks great on you


----------



## fatcat2523

2shai_ said:


> or like this?
> 
> http://www.joanshepp.com/store/media/Givenchy/Crinkled Leather Pandora/_front_zoom.jpg



Hi 2shai,

Yes it's a med...I am still wanting the large size...
Thanks for the in and I think it's more close to the 2nd one...after getting this bag, I now understand why you have so many...lol



chessmont said:


> I think  it looks great on you



Thanks!!


----------



## 2shai_

No Prob, I'm always glad to help, like you I only have one Givenchy bag, I returned the blue/grey pandora I posted a couple pages back in exchange for the black one. I never knew how practical the pandora could be! It's my fav bag at the moment!




fatcat2523 said:


> Hi 2shai,
> 
> Yes it's a med...I am still wanting the large size...
> Thanks for the in and I think it's more close to the 2nd one...after getting this bag, I now understand why you have so many...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## fatcat2523

2shai_ said:


> No Prob, I'm always glad to help, like you I only have one Givenchy bag, I returned the blue/grey pandora I posted a couple pages back in exchange for the black one. I never knew how practical the pandora could be! It's my fav bag at the moment!



Oh...I just revisit your blog...I notice actually the color of my bag is the same as the bag you don't like earlier...

Also I just received these pics from my SA for the following season


----------



## 2shai_

Oh wow I like the leopard printed one, but not the python one so much. haha 

Are you going to keep or return the pandora you got? I found that grey color to have too much blue undertones, but that's just my preference. I happen to like warmer grey tones instead.


----------



## fatcat2523

Yes I think I am going to keep it...I think the color is quite unique...but understand what you mean about the under tone color...It's kinda purplish too...I love the leopard print too...the python is too busy, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Spielberg1

I desperately want this bag !!!!


----------



## 2shai_

Hi stella chole, 

I did finally buy my Givenchy pandora, I posted it in the previous pages. I went through a couple of returns and exchanges before I got to getting my small Black pandora with GHW. I firstly returned my Balenciaga Black RH City to fund the purchase (the price of the bal was also too expensive since I could get it cheaper, I decided to let it go). Got the Blue/Grey Pandora but didn't like the color so returned it and exchanged it for the black one. I also posted the reveal and mod pics on page 7.


----------



## Metteandersen

Hi girls

I have my eye on this pretty metallic givenchy bag in my local luxury secondhand store, but can anyone tell me it´s style name,retail price and what collection it´s from?

thanks


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Can anyone tell me the price of the leopard prrint one? I love this bag.


----------



## violathebee

just got the black pandora bag, and it's absolutely amazing! so comfortable to wear, unique, and stylish all in one, it's the perfect bag


----------



## 2shai_

Ita! Please post some pics when you get the time. 



violathebee said:


> just got the black pandora bag, and it's absolutely amazing! So comfortable to wear, unique, and stylish all in one, it's the perfect bag


----------



## dyyong

I'm kind of love and hate it, ITA this style need to carry in certain way to look "good" for the bag itself or the person carrying it 
I always have problem with my bag handles as ONE of the handle will always fall off for some reason, maybe this Pandora with single handle will work?? 
good size for diaper bag too right


----------



## dyyong

violathebee said:


> just got the black pandora bag, and it's absolutely amazing! so comfortable to wear, unique, and stylish all in one, it's the perfect bag


 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post modeling pcitures pretty please


----------



## dyyong

DisCo said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of Jessica Simpson with the Pandora


 
does anyone know what size is JS carrying? TIA


----------



## dyyong

sorry for so many posts, i haven't seen the bag IRL, what are the double zipper for? both are opening for the main compartment? can anyone share guts pictures? please??


----------



## 2shai_

*dyyong,*The top zipper is to open the main compartment, the bottom zipper is a pocket where you can put keys or cards or any small items. I think Jessica may be carrying the small but she has it quite full.


----------



## dyyong

2shai_ said:


> *dyyong,*The top zipper is to open the main compartment, the bottom zipper is a pocket where you can put keys or cards or any small items. I think Jessica may be carrying the small but she has it quite full.



THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Can anyone tell me the price of the leopard prrint one? I love this bag.



According to my SA it's $2195.00 CAD


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG...Luisaviaroma.com got a lot S/S 11 Givenchy bag in stock right now!!!


----------



## 2shai_

I just got a small grey pandora! Will arrive to me hopefully by next week!


----------



## kenzo89

I tried on the small in beige the other day and I've fallen in love with it. The small fits me better surprisingly and I didn't expect to fall in love with the small. I'm aiming to get one in the New Year as they'll have the new shipments of colours in then.

I'm just wondering though, there's only a £50 (Approx $75) difference between the two sizes, should I size up anyway? I tried on the Medium but I personally think the Small looks better on me but with such a minor difference, a part of me thinks I may as well get the Medium? Your thoughts?


----------



## cocat_22

Hi Kenzo,

I'm still debating between small and medium too. It seems like a lot of retailers order the mediums in more colors and the smalls are hard to find!

I think you should go for the small if it suits your frame because the medium can be overwhelming with the way the bag slouches.

2shai--Congrats!!! Is it the coveted and elusive warm grey as that blogger?

Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## 2shai_

*Kenzo, *I do agree with cocat_22 that you should get the small. You wouldn't be happy getting the medium knowing that the small looks best on you. Medium does look big in my opinion and I think the small is the best size. 

*cocat_22*, Thanks! It is not the khaki grey the blogger has but a true warm grey. Will post a photos here once i get the bag!


----------



## 2shai_

Here's a sneak peek!


----------



## fatcat2523

cocat_22 said:


> Hi Kenzo,
> 
> I'm still debating between small and medium too. It seems like a lot of retailers order the mediums in more colors and the smalls are hard to find!
> 
> I think you should go for the small if it suits your frame because the medium can be overwhelming with the way the bag slouches.



ITA


----------



## fatcat2523

2shai_ said:


> Here's a sneak peek!



Congrats!!!
So is this the true Grey that you have been looking for??


----------



## naling

ugh, I so desperately want one of these! I would trade my Bal Courier + most of my other bags just to get one. It's just so beautiful! 2shai, I love that grey!!!


----------



## 2shai_

*fatcat2523, * well I didn't mind if it was this grey or the khaki grey, but I just really wanted a true grey pandora! I'm so happy to have found one and at a really good price!

*naling,* Thanks! You should so get one! As much as I love my Bals, I have no idea why I keep reaching out for my black pandora recently, there's something about it that's so understated and its so easy to wear! 

To everyone, Luisaviaroma.com will be getting in many colors next season including black, grey, red, brown, marine and sand in the small (crinkled leather version)! So to anyone who's looking for it, it will be back again! There's also going to be a ostrich printed version.


----------



## zeebear

I love the Pandora...reminds me of those schoolbags that Japanese girls bring.  It really is one-of-a-kind, IMO.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

WOW-I started reading this thread bc I'm interested in the Givenchy Antigona and was thinking of ordering from Luisaviaroma and was hoping to hear about someone's experiences. Now, I'm becoming obsessed with the Pandora!!  I tried it on at Barneys this summer and didn't really get the whole one handle thing . . . but not I'm thinking I must have one!!  I love all your pics--just gorgeous!!!!  

Has anyone ordered from Luisaviaroma to Canada? Just curious how long it will take to deliver and if there is any extra duty upon delivery (despite the website saying its included). They're Givenchy prices are great compared to the US!


----------



## kenzo89

2shai_ said:


> Here's a sneak peek!



Is this a older season grey or is this the new Medium grey for SS11?


----------



## 2shai_

It is the older season grey,  I got this pre-owned on ebay, but the seller only wore this once and she bought it from Selfridges in London.


----------



## naling

Seriously obsessed with this bag. Had been waffling on getting another Bal, but let's be honest, I NEED the Pandora! Why aren't there more people posting pictures of it?! Pleeease


----------



## kenzo89

2shai_ said:


> It is the older season grey,  I got this pre-owned on ebay, but the seller only wore this once and she bought it from Selfridges in London.



Thank you. I'm awfully jealous as this is practically the perfect shade of grey that I was after. I will have to wait until the SS11 medium grey drops in.


----------



## purse-nality

Ok.... So i gave the pandora a 2nd chance and tried it on again -this time, w/o stuffing... Omg, ihave to eat my words -- the slouch was pure lust! Luv the chain-detailed handle w/ smooooth leather! Shux... Oh what to do... Hope she'll wait for me! In the meantime, i'll have to live vicariously through this thread!


----------



## cocat_22

Does anyone have more pictures of the colors for SS11?
Luisaviaroma has the small in many colors for ss11 but there are no pictures except for brown. They haven't gotten back to my email because I think everything is still preorder.

I'm wondering what the grey looks like...and the red, sand...


----------



## fatcat2523

I am debating between the black leopard print Pandora (Medium) or black leopard print nightingale (Large) or Celine Luggage (leopard print as well)??? which one should I get??? what's your option??? Why???


----------



## kenzo89

fatcat2523 said:


> I am debating between the black leopard print Pandora (Medium) or black leopard print nightingale (Large) or Celine Luggage (leopard print as well)??? which one should I get??? what's your option??? Why???



I was debating between the two bags. I think since you have the Pandora, you should opt for the Nightingale or the Luggage. I love the Luggage tote although it is considerably larger than I anticipated.

I had the chance to get the Pandora earlier but I passed as it was only available in the Black. I've got a ton of black bags so I'm holding out for the grey I think. Needless to say, I was incredibly tempted to get it in black!


----------



## fatcat2523

kenzo89 said:


> I was debating between the two bags. I think since you have the Pandora, you should opt for the Nightingale or the Luggage. I love the Luggage tote although it is considerably larger than I anticipated.
> 
> I had the chance to get the Pandora earlier but I passed as it was only available in the Black. I've got a ton of black bags so I'm holding out for the grey I think. Needless to say, I was incredibly tempted to get it in black!



So you finally got a chance to try the Pandora...I can't wait to see your reveal!!! I know I should get the other 2 but the Black leopard is so tempting!!! I think most likely would be the nightingale though!!!


----------



## kenzo89

fatcat2523 said:


> So you finally got a chance to try the Pandora...I can't wait to see your reveal!!! I know I should get the other 2 but the Black leopard is so tempting!!! I think most likely would be the nightingale though!!!



Argh, don't. The Pandora is sold out everywhere here and the only colours I can get hold of is Black or Camel leather and then the zebra suede or nubuck. It's incredibly frustrating and me being so impatient, it just isn't working out! I was tempted to get the Black but I have a ton of Black bags so I'm trying to hold out for a grey. 

If you want a Nightingale, you may want to wait until some of them go on sale over the next week or so? Check with your SA, I'm sure they'll know what is going to go on sale. Harrods only had a couple of Nightingales and she knew which ones would go on sale, mostly the studded or nylon ones. I think the Luggage tote is too big for me (I'm only 5'4/5'5), so I'm waiting for the Small but again, they sell out so quickly!


----------



## 2shai_

Medium Pandoras on sale on Bluefly

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-lavender-sheepskin-Pandora-medium-bag/cat60024/311962901/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-blue-calfskin-Pandora-Moyen-chain-handle-bag/cat60024/311980501/detail.fly


----------



## 2shai_

My pandora also finally arrived will be posting pics soon with something extra on the side.


----------



## leboudoir

i personally dont have one, but i can tell u i've seen it IRL, the bag doesn't protrude much like the picture when u wear it and as the leather softens. there's also the option of the longer strap. good luck


----------



## kenzo89

2shai_ said:


> My pandora also finally arrived will be posting pics soon with something extra on the side.



I cannot wait! I'm living vicariously through your photos, haha!


----------



## 2shai_

Here it is! My Givenchy Grey Pandora!


----------



## 2shai_




----------



## 2shai_

Together with miss black pandora


----------



## 2shai_

My little something extra on the side....can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## 2shai_

A matching wallet I got from Bluefly!


----------



## 2shai_

I actually bought the wallet a month ago and when I received the bag today, to my surprise it matched the bag, although the color of the wallet is lighter due to the part of the leather it was cut from.

Here it is together with the bag!


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG I would want to get a black smooth leather one but tempting to try grey now....Congrats on your new find...the bag is just growing on you once you got it!!! At least to me...also I think the quality is way better then Bal!!!


----------



## kenzo89

Congrats *2shai_*! This is the grey I've been pinning for so I'm glad you managed to get one along with the matching wallet. What's next hey? Lol.


----------



## 2shai_

*fatcat2523,* yes this bag totally grew on me! I love how its so easy to wear, and I got the grey one way under retail price so it was a good deal for me!

*kenzo89,* I really love the grey, its really a perfect true grey! haha I hope there won't be a next one! lol I'm really contented with what I've already got, the two basic colors for me black and grey which will match most of my clothes. This will probably be my last Givenchy purchase for a while.


----------



## alisonanna

I love this bag!

Can you wear it unzipped or does it fall all over the place?  I'm not much for zipping my bags.

thanks!


----------



## 2shai_

Actually, this bag is great for that, you can leave at least the main compartment unzipped and the way the bag slouches allows the contents not to fall all over the place. It's really great and I love that feature about this bag.



alisonanna said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> Can you wear it unzipped or does it fall all over the place?  I'm not much for zipping my bags.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## naling

modelling pics with the new grey baby??? pleeeasee??


----------



## alisonanna

thanks *2shai*!  that's really helpful!

if anyone is talking modeling pics of their beautiful bags could you put one in with it unzipped?  thanks so much!


----------



## kenzo89

Has anyone had any experience with the Nubuck material? I've just been told that the Pandora in Brown will be on sale at a local department store however I'm worried about the Nubuck material and how it would stand in the rain etc. The bag is approximately 25-30% off so it would be a good saving!

I've seen the bag already and I do like it but I was worried about how it would wear so any opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## kenzo89

Ignore my previous question, I just scored a chocolate brown in distressed leather on sale. I am SO chuffed! The one hour queue seemed remotely worth it this morning, haha! Photos to follow later.


----------



## kenzo89

Photos:






















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG congrats!!! I guess I have to postpone the purchase on the 2nd Pandora now...spent too much $$ on boxing day sale...I wish Pandora would go on sales in Canada!!!


----------



## kenzo89

fatcat2523 said:


> OMG congrats!!! I guess I have to postpone the purchase on the 2nd Pandora now...spent too much $$ on boxing day sale...I wish Pandora would go on sales in Canada!!!



Haha thanks! I was told everywhere that they do not go in the sale because they usually sell so well. I was pleasantly surprised to see the chocolate brown and the black suede with zebra imprinted into the suede on the sale rack. 

I'm so chuffed! I spent far too much this Boxing Day too so at least we'll spend the New Year looking fabulous lol!


----------



## DisCo

I absolutely love this bag...I regret not getting this while I was in HK


----------



## nielnielniel

You bought urs at Selfridges in London Bond St? My friend went there to scout Pandora for me and saw the suede zebra left...was marked down to GBP700++



kenzo89 said:


> Haha thanks! I was told everywhere that they do not go in the sale because they usually sell so well. I was pleasantly surprised to see the chocolate brown and the black suede with zebra imprinted into the suede on the sale rack.


----------



## kenzo89

nielnielniel said:


> You bought urs at Selfridges in London Bond St? My friend went there to scout Pandora for me and saw the suede zebra left...was marked down to GBP700++



Correct, yes! There were four chocolate brown Pandoras and they were all gone within 15-20 mins of the store opening. I saw there were two suede Zebras left (gorgeous but not practical for UK weather). The suede zebra was £1075 down to £752 whereas the lambskin was £1100 down to £770. Did you get the Suede Zebra in the end?


----------



## nielnielniel

nope...I wasnt too crazy about zebra or suede...my friend sent me a picture. It was the last zebra

http://plixi.com/p/65713985

Congrats on your buy. I guess I will eventually find one. Pls post some modelling pictures soon!!!


----------



## kenzo89

nielnielniel said:


> nope...I wasnt too crazy about zebra or suede...my friend sent me a picture. It was the last zebra
> 
> http://plixi.com/p/65713985
> 
> Congrats on your buy. I guess I will eventually find one. Pls post some modelling pictures soon!!!



You should try calling Tania at Harrods, she may have some on sale if they've not sold yet. I know Harvey Nichols had the brown suede on sale too. I tried looking everywhere for one full price and it was just by luck Selfridges had them on sale. 

Sorry you couldn't get one but don't worry, if you're patient then I'm sure you'll be able to get one in no time. I will definitely try get some modelling photos up. I was hoping to get a DSLR camera but the camera I want is sold out everywhere so my digital one will have to do. Expect photos over the next couple of days.

EDIT: Have you tried calling Joseph on Fulham Road? They also had the Pandoras in stock and I would assume they would put them on sale also, being an independent.


----------



## nielnielniel

My friends were at Harrods yesterday...none on sale 
Let me ask my friend to check for me...thanks alot!


----------



## fatcat2523

kenzo89 said:


> Haha thanks! I was told everywhere that they do not go in the sale because they usually sell so well. I was pleasantly surprised to see the chocolate brown and the black suede with zebra imprinted into the suede on the sale rack.
> 
> I'm so chuffed! I spent far too much this Boxing Day too so at least we'll spend the New Year looking fabulous lol!


 
So I tried to ask my SA if there is any chance that Givenchy would ever go on sale...He laughed and said...he can't believe I would ask this silly question...I should know better!!!...so I tried!!!


----------



## kenzo89

Bluefly has the Medium Black 'Zebra' Suede Pandora on sale for anyone interested!

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...ferralID=48142f90-184b-11e0-ad8e-001b2166c62d


----------



## alisonanna

another Pandora question (it's so frustrating not to be able to try it in person!!):

can you carry the Pandora over the wrist/arm, or is wearing it on the shoulder and cross-body the only look for this bag?  (It sounds like I want this bag to do everything  ).
It looks like it might be a little long for satchel-style, but I can't tell.  Oh, and I'm talking about the small size.

thanks everyone!


----------



## kenzo89

alisonanna said:


> another Pandora question (it's so frustrating not to be able to try it in person!!):
> 
> can you carry the Pandora over the wrist/arm, or is wearing it on the shoulder and cross-body the only look for this bag?  (It sounds like I want this bag to do everything  ).
> It looks like it might be a little long for satchel-style, but I can't tell.  Oh, and I'm talking about the small size.
> 
> thanks everyone!



I carry it on the crook of my arm a lot, not sure if that's what you meant? I mainly use the longer strap for my shoulder as opposed to cross body. If you like, you can use the handles to put over your shoulder also.

Hope this helps!


----------



## alisonanna

yes, that's what I was asking - the crook of the arm
wht size is yours?
thanks!!


----------



## kenzo89

alisonanna said:


> yes, that's what I was asking - the crook of the arm
> wht size is yours?
> thanks!!



I bought the Medium. Hope this helps!


----------



## fatcat2523

kenzo89 said:


> I bought the Medium. Hope this helps!


 
So you got your in Med...since I thought you want a small one...I guess you can't choose when it's on sale!!


----------



## kenzo89

fatcat2523 said:


> So you got your in Med...since I thought you want a small one...I guess you can't choose when it's on sale!!



Yeaaaah, I just felt it was too good to snap up. I'm pleased though, I actually really love the size and prefer how it falls with my contents within. I think the Small would've looked more bulky. I'll put modelling photos up sometime soon when I get the chance to take them!


----------



## nielnielniel

small is waaaaaaaaay to small for a guy


----------



## kenzo89

Modeling pics as promised (albeit very delayed so sorry!):















Hope this helps some of you guys deciding on sizing. FYI I'm 5'5 (shortie!)

Ps. Please excuse the mess of my flat, I'm having it remodeled.


----------



## Grace123

kenzo89 said:


> Modeling pics as promised (albeit very delayed so sorry!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps some of you guys deciding on sizing. FYI I'm 5'5 (shortie!)
> 
> Ps. Please excuse the mess of my flat, I'm having it remodeled.



My gawd, that is simply stunning. Congrats on your fabulous new baby!


----------



## fatcat2523

It's looks good on you...I love the color of yours...congrats!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Kenzo...I 'hate' you  ....thanks for u the picture.


----------



## purse-nality

^lol. me too! :greengrin: i do luv the medium size most! small might lose the slouch that i lust for when packed... congrats! celine luggage next?


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you *Grace123, fatcat2523, nielnielniel & purse-nality*! Glad you guys enjoyed the photos. Haha, I don't think I'm going to get the Celine Luggage Tote, I've got my eye on the Proenza Schouler PS1 Keepall tote first! After that, I am definitely banned!!


----------



## nielnielniel

I am unsure how I can rock Celine luggage tote myself...hence never thought about it as much as it looks pretty....


----------



## kenzo89

nielnielniel said:


> I am unsure how I can rock Celine luggage tote myself...hence never thought about it as much as it looks pretty....



Yeah, I like it but I don't love it. I tried on the Large and it's absolutely huge! I'm not sure I'd spend that much on the Tote either because I find the style is very plain so there's nothing that makes the bag unique or exciting imo.


----------



## DisCo

Reese Witherspoon with the Pandora


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks for the pic! is reese's small or medium? can anyone tell? luv the braided chain.










kenzo89 said:


> Yeah, I like it but I don't love it. I tried on the Large and it's absolutely huge! I'm not sure I'd spend that much on the Tote either because I find the style is very plain so there's nothing that makes the bag unique or exciting imo.



really? i think the 'face' is unique! anyway, just saw the keepall. good choice!


----------



## kenzo89

^ Looks like a small in calfskin to me, like this one from Barneys: http://www.barneys.com/Petit-Pandora-Messenger/00505007667428,default,pd.html


----------



## Bornsocialite26

After seeing my sons teacher in that pandora I think I will def would want one!


----------



## alisonanna

*kenzo89* - you look great with your bag!!  I want it even more!


----------



## nielnielniel

kenzo89 said:


> ^ Looks like a small in calfskin to me, like this one from Barneys: http://www.barneys.com/Petit-Pandora-Messenger/00505007667428,default,pd.html



The braided version is NOICE...esp the navy version...DROOL!!!


----------



## kenzo89

alisonanna said:


> *kenzo89* - you look great with your bag!!  I want it even more!



Thank you! You should grab one when you can! ...Have I enabled you yet? Ha!


----------



## cutetoby

Kenzo89, you've inspired me to get my own Pandora!!!  They called it beige but it looks more like golden light brown in person.  I am a shorty too, only 5'2!  Love the bag, can't stop looking at it!  Thank you Kenzo89!!!


----------



## kenzo89

cutetoby said:


> Kenzo89, you've inspired me to get my own Pandora!!!  They called it beige but it looks more like golden light brown in person.  I am a shorty too, only 5'2!  Love the bag, can't stop looking at it!  Thank you Kenzo89!!!



I'm glad I could be of service, haha! Are you pleased with it? It looks like a Medium and may be the new 'Tan' my SA called me about. It looks fabulous on you so congrats!!


----------



## cutetoby

kenzo89 said:


> I'm glad I could be of service, haha! Are you pleased with it? It looks like a Medium and may be the new 'Tan' my SA called me about. It looks fabulous on you so congrats!!



I love it!!  Yes, it the medium size, i thought it was little big but i just love it!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## kenzo89

cutetoby said:


> I love it!!  Yes, it the medium size, i thought it was little big but i just love it!  Thanks again!!!



You're very welcome! I'm so pleased you love it. I agree, at first I was unsure of the Medium size but now I realise that it's absolutely perfect for me! Enjoy using your new bag.


----------



## alisonanna

http://www.laineygossip.com/Kate_Be...for_Underworld_4_27jan11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0

Kate Beckinsale with Pandora


----------



## 2shai_

Gorgeous^


----------



## etyc

Am also considering a grey pandora.  Luisaviaroma is not able to provide a picture with grey.  They just tell me its color code is 020 which is somewhere between beige and light grey.  Just wonder if anywhere have a picture of the grey for this season.  2shai, do you know the color code of your grey pandora?  I love your grey!!!  I feel uncomfortable in buying a bag without knowing the exact color.  Anybody got an idea?


----------



## 2shai_

Hi! Thanks! This is the best grey bag I bought besides my Balenciaga (on my avatar) =). I'm not sure if this is the color code but the tags I have says its 021.



etyc said:


> Am also considering a grey pandora.  Luisaviaroma is not able to provide a picture with grey.  They just tell me its color code is 020 which is somewhere between beige and light grey.  Just wonder if anywhere have a picture of the grey for this season.  2shai, do you know the color code of your grey pandora?  I love your grey!!!  I feel uncomfortable in buying a bag without knowing the exact color.  Anybody got an idea?


----------



## gchandler5

cutetoby said:


> Kenzo89, you've inspired me to get my own Pandora!!! They called it beige but it looks more like golden light brown in person. I am a shorty too, only 5'2! Love the bag, can't stop looking at it! Thank you Kenzo89!!!


 
cutetoby, love your Pandora - the color is awesome and it looks great on you!  did you purchase in the states, and if so, where?  i am trying to find this color.  thank you.


----------



## acorned

Guys would you please help me out?

I got the first chance in my lifetime to get a beautiful bag, and I spent 2 weeks narrowing my list down to two:

the medium black pandora
and
the navy YSL muse

Both look great, but the styles are so different so I would get both if I could, but $$$!

This is my first $1000+ bag, so making the right decision is very important for me.

Which one would be more durable?
Which one would I be more happy with at the start?
Which one would I carry for a longer time?

Any suggestions or opinions?

Please help! This is a happy moment but I'm dying here with indecisiveness!


----------



## kenzo89

acorned said:


> Guys would you please help me out?
> 
> I got the first chance in my lifetime to get a beautiful bag, and I spent 2 weeks narrowing my list down to two:
> 
> the medium black pandora
> and
> the navy YSL muse
> 
> Both look great, but the styles are so different so I would get both if I could, but $$$!
> 
> This is my first $1000+ bag, so making the right decision is very important for me.
> 
> Which one would be more durable?
> Which one would I be more happy with at the start?
> Which one would I carry for a longer time?
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions?
> 
> Please help! This is a happy moment but I'm dying here with indecisiveness!



I don't have much experience with the Muse besides seeing and trying them on in stores however regarding the Pandora:

Which one would be more durable?
The Pandora is pretty durable. I don't baby any of my bags and my Pandora is still looking good. I've only had the bag for a month though. The leather is thick but the bag is not heavy because there's little hardware on the bag. 

Which one would I be more happy with at the start?
I think the Pandora needs getting used to. If you're looking for something that you'll feel comfortable with right away, it may not be the best bag. Many of my friends have questioned why it only has one strap and therefore is it comfortable etc.

Which one would I carry for a longer time?
In terms of how classic the bag is? I think the Muse wins this one, given it was an IT bag and is still prevalent today.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 2shai_

stylefrizz.com/img/kate-beckinsale-with-new-blond-hair.jpg

Kate really loves the pandora, she has 3!


----------



## 2shai_

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10066616.aspx

New Grey pandora


----------



## etyc

Woo... a summer grey.  Thanks 2shai.  




2shai_ said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10066616.aspx
> 
> New Grey pandora


----------



## purse-nality

^thanks for the links! prices are better than LVR... but they're all in large sizes!


----------



## kenzo89

2shai_ said:


> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10066616.aspx
> 
> New Grey pandora



This is ABSOLUTELY stunning. I would love this colour however I'm concerned with colour transfer. I used to have an Balenciaga Argent Weekender but it suffered from yellowing with constant use, so I'm wondering if anyone has had any other experience with leather/lambskin grey bags? Also I'm assuming Large literally means Large and not Medium? I remember someone telling me Large was discontinued.


----------



## 2shai_

I totally agreee! ^ So gorgeous! I think this pandora is much more durable than lambskin. The crinkled leather is made out of sheepskin which I think is less prone to fading and yellowing compared to Balenciaga leathers. My grey has held up well considering I've used it quite a bit already. As for the color, Argent is even lighter than this grey and and I don't think the leather/handles will darken from use.


----------



## fatcat2523

kenzo89 said:


> This is ABSOLUTELY stunning. I would love this colour however I'm concerned with colour transfer. I used to have an Balenciaga Argent Weekender but it suffered from yellowing with constant use, so I'm wondering if anyone has had any other experience with leather/lambskin grey bags? Also I'm assuming Large literally means Large and not Medium? I remember someone telling me Large was discontinued.



I was search for the Large for so long and was told everywhere Large is discontinued...I check the measurement on it and it seems like it's med as well!!


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG...seems like more and more people starting to love Givnechy Pandora...thanks to you girls / guys...they should have a sub forum for Givenchy to be fare!!!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

I have a medium pandora with braided leather and chain link handle from the 2010 f/w collection. Loved it!
It's a very durable and low-profile bag. And it effortlessly blends into any winter outfits.
I originally wanted the petit size because I myself am super petite.. but the medium size holds much more and feels just right.  

A few shots:

Yes I HEART the handle! Masculine with an interesting twist!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

btw the "medium" size really feels like "large" for me.. I can easily fit a 15" laptop into the medium pandora, either horizontal or vertical.


----------



## alisonanna

I'd love to see a modeling pic, and I'm hoping to see what the bag is like unzipped.

Cute cat and great photos, btw!


----------



## supersaucy

Qiuqiu, the leather looks divine in your pictures! And your cat is adorable!


----------



## etyc

Am so tempted to buy one....


----------



## 2shai_

Qiuqiu, that's gorgeous! Congrats! Now I'm really curious about the grained leather one on Barneys.com. haha


----------



## purse-nality

qiuqiuimg said:


> I have a medium pandora with braided leather and chain link handle from the 2010 f/w collection. Loved it!
> It's a very durable and low-profile bag. And it effortlessly blends into any winter outfits.
> I originally wanted the petit size because I myself am super petite.. but the medium size holds much more and feels just right.
> 
> A few shots:
> 
> Yes I HEART the handle! Masculine with an interesting twist!



gorgoooz! i tried this style in brown, like a rich cognac. super luv the slouch on the medium!


----------



## purse-nality

Megan Fox...















(from the gossip forum)


----------



## purse-nality

help euro-land!

is this brown braid/chain handle w/ grained leather available there? or a barneys' exclusive? can't seem to find it anywhere online...
http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Pandora-Messenger/00505007667404,default,pd.html

small (preferably) or medium... i just can't afford u.s retail :shame:


----------



## 2shai_

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_CiND-xIdrA4/TJSGgcCNqsI/AAAAAAAAPGc/aSJAmrCBCw8/s1600/_DSC7674edit.jpg

Red pandora from a blogger


----------



## nielnielniel

Actually there is no more large...so large is essentially medium.

I saw this gun metal black version on my holiday trip recently...my heart skipped 5 beats...


----------



## naling

That red pandora is beautiful. And if I saw the gunmetal black one, I may have given in and finally gotten a pandora!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

what color do you guys like best for this bag? i just purchased the tobacco luggage color. Not sure I'm loving it. I got it at Nordstrom. They also had a dark brown greyish taupe color one  and of course black. when I got home and tried it on, Im second guessing this color.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ahhh help guys. not sure what color looks best in this bag. I dont want to do too light, i would be afraid of color transfer from jeans


----------



## 2shai_

Hey^ can you post a pic of your tobacco colored pandora? Would like to see it! 

IMO having two pandoras I personally like the Black with gold one something about that combo screams Givenchy and chic altogether.


----------



## 2shai_

After seeing the red one, I think I may need a small red pandora lol. I hope they post up a photo of the red pandora on Luisaviaroma soon. I'm hoping its a wine red color. I'm in need for a red bag!



naling said:


> That red pandora is beautiful. And if I saw the gunmetal black one, I may have given in and finally gotten a pandora!!


----------



## purse-nality

luvmy3girls said:


> what color do you guys like best for this bag? i just purchased the tobacco luggage color. Not sure I'm loving it. I got it at Nordstrom. They also had a dark brown greyish taupe color one  and of course black. when I got home and tried it on, Im second guessing this color.



pics pls! very curious of this tobacco luggage color!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ok here are acouple of pics of it. not sure if I'm loving the color. The leather is pretty thick also.


----------



## luvmy3girls

one more..sorry. just figuring out how to post pics


----------



## naling

^^I loooooove that color! That kind of warm and vintage brown is just perfect! Give it a few days, and if you still feel unsure, then take it back. Sometimes it just takes a little bit to be happy with such a big monetary commitment! But IMO, IT'S LOVELY! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## luvmy3girls

it also bugged me that nordstrom gave me some random dustbag..not a givenchy one. didnt notice until i got home.


----------



## purse-nality

^oh nooo... i luv it too! actually deciding between this and another brown... can you share the color code pls? small or med? also, daylight (or modelling) pics as well? sorry for asking too much :shame: been searching/waiting for a coganc/tan slouchy bag for too long now, and this just might be it! thanks thanks!


----------



## 2shai_

That brown is very versatile! I think it will go with anything, but if you're feeling unsure maybe exchange it for a different color. You should go back though and request for the Givenchy dustbag!


----------



## etyc

Hey,  I just received the grey medium pandora from Farfetch.  Have to say, the color from the pictures on their site is off.  It looks more like a light grey with silver HW from their pictures but in real, it is actually more brown greyish taupe color with champagne gold HW, which should be the color which luvmy3girls mentioned before.  Well, a little unexpected but I actually find this color goes well in many color tones.  Particularly like the champagne gold HW as it creates a vintage feel which matched with the distressed leather.  I am happy with it and don't think I'll return it.  

Here is a picture under a foggy daylight.  Still can't capture the real color.  It looks more grey under camera.


----------



## etyc

I'd also like to check for those who purchased a pandora, did it come with any care card?  Mine only came with a leather swatch.  It's weird to me as most of the bags I purchased used to come with a care card or brand tag kind of stuff.  It's my first time purchase from Farfetch.  Not that familiar with it.


----------



## 2shai_

etyc, thats gorgeous!!!! Its a tone lighter than my grey pandora but none the less gorgeous with the pale gold tone hardware! 

Yes, my two pandoras came with a card card and leather swatch.


----------



## nielnielniel

etyc said:


> I'd also like to check for those who purchased a pandora, did it come with any care card?  Mine only came with a leather swatch.  It's weird to me as most of the bags I purchased used to come with a care card or brand tag kind of stuff.  It's my first time purchase from Farfetch.  Not that familiar with it.



It depends on the retailer and the maker...like some get the wrong dustbag (I got Marc Jacobs for a MBMJ bag), missing carecards (Chloe bag), extra care cards (Chloe Wallet) and non existing cards (PS1), no color swatch (Givenchy Boston)....


----------



## luvmy3girls

2shai_ said:


> etyc, thats gorgeous!!!! Its a tone lighter than my grey pandora but none the less gorgeous with the pale gold tone hardware!
> 
> Yes, my two pandoras came with a card card and leather swatch.


do you have a picture of your grey one? so..you have it in grey and black? but your favorite is it in black? do you have any modeling pics also??


----------



## luvmy3girls

purse-nality said:


> ^oh nooo... i luv it too! actually deciding between this and another brown... can you share the color code pls? small or med? also, daylight (or modelling) pics as well? sorry for asking too much :shame: been searching/waiting for a coganc/tan slouchy bag for too long now, and this just might be it! thanks thanks!


it is the medium size. Where would the color code be? I will try and take more pics later today. I think I might return it and look for a different color.


----------



## luvmy3girls

etyc said:


> I'd also like to check for those who purchased a pandora, did it come with any care card? Mine only came with a leather swatch. It's weird to me as most of the bags I purchased used to come with a care card or brand tag kind of stuff. It's my first time purchase from Farfetch. Not that familiar with it.


 mine came with a care card, but no leather swatch and not a givenchy dustbag. I love the color of yours..do you know the exact color name of it?


----------



## luvmy3girls

so I went to nordstrom to return the bag..but the SA's there talked me out of it. They loved it and made me re think about returning it. So, it went back home with me and I will think on it some more.


----------



## 2shai_

No modelling photos but here is a photo of my two pandoras! Actually I love both colors but if I could only have one I would go for the black I think, but I definitely still love my grey one!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ would you choose black or the brown color I have?? The black at Nordstrom is smooth leather, where the brown is wrinkled like yours. thanks  where did you purchase yours from? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

also..do you think your grey color would get color transfer by rubbing on jeans? I love the color of yours


----------



## 2shai_

I prefer the crinkled leather because it makes the bag more unique IMO. I like both brown and black so it really depends on what clothes you wear with it. The black one I bought from Cultstatus Australia and the Grey one on Ebay (pre-owned but in brand new condition - the original owner got it from Selfridges London). They currently have the small and medium Black with gold pandora (crinkled version) on barneys.com.

About the color transfer I always wear grey jeans/leggings and tunics so I never had color transfer yet. But maybe thats because I carry the bag by the handles as a shoulder bag rather than using the long strap.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ok thanks. one more question if you dont mind. I just found your grey on farfetch.com. (cant figure out how to post link) wondering if its the same color as yours. I really like the grey from the pic. would you do the grey or the brown one I have? is the color really light in person?? thanks for your help


----------



## luvmy3girls

also the one on farfetch is so much cheaper than what I paid at nordstrom. I paid $1685.do you know if it is a legit site?? ahhh im so confused..LOL!


----------



## luvmy3girls

etyc said:


> Hey, I just received the grey medium pandora from Farfetch. Have to say, the color from the pictures on their site is off. It looks more like a light grey with silver HW from their pictures but in real, it is actually more brown greyish taupe color with champagne gold HW, which should be the color which luvmy3girls mentioned before. Well, a little unexpected but I actually find this color goes well in many color tones. Particularly like the champagne gold HW as it creates a vintage feel which matched with the distressed leather. I am happy with it and don't think I'll return it.
> 
> Here is a picture under a foggy daylight. Still can't capture the real color. It looks more grey under camera.


love the color of your bag. are you concerned with color transefer? Is is pretty light in person?


----------



## 2shai_

I think the grey on farfetch is lighter than my grey. My grey is a mid grey color (from F/W 2010) and don't think its too light IRL. Hmmm....If I were you I would choose grey just because the brown one is always produced every season I think, it seems easier to find compared to the grey. I think if you are having second thoughts with the brown you should get the grey.



luvmy3girls said:


> ok thanks. one more question if you dont mind. I just found your grey on farfetch.com. (cant figure out how to post link) wondering if its the same color as yours. I really like the grey from the pic. would you do the grey or the brown one I have? is the color really light in person?? thanks for your help


----------



## luvmy3girls

Sorry for bugging you, just never Purchased outside of LV. Do you know where I could purchase the grey like yours? Also, why do you prefer the black over your grey. I don't see the crinkled leather one in black on barneys.com. Do you know where else I could find it? Nordstrom only sells the smooth leather one. Thanks for your help


----------



## 2shai_

No need to be sorry!  My bad, I thought barneys had the wrinkled version. Luisaviaroma has the small in wrinkled version both black and grey (the grey one maybe the same as what etyc posted). I can't say I prefer my black over my grey but I feel like right now for this winter weather the black just goes with everything I wear.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A5P6&des=471&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=53I


----------



## luvmy3girls

i need the bag in med. the brown one that is on that site is the one I have. do you like it? i just dont know...Im unsure about it, but then the girls at nordstrom thought I was crazy for wanting to return it..they loved the color. I probably should return it and try to find the the black one in med. thanks


----------



## etyc

I checked with LVR before on their new season grey.  They couldn't provide the picture, just told me the color code is 020 which is something between beige & light grey.  I believe the one I got is 020 as it is a new season item.  I tried to pair it with my heather grey pant to show its color.  This color is very interesting.  Sometime it looks grey and sometime it looks taupe.  It's a taupe grey I believe.  The more I look at it, the more I like it as it is not common and should go well with many colors.  If you are deciding between brown or grey, you may also consider this one.  For the weight, frankly it's not as light as expected as I read a lot who said it's very light.  It's definitely not heavy but not really light coz the leather is thick and the bag is relatively big.  








luvmy3girls, EU brands usually sell a bit cheaper in EU.  It's understandable that you find it much cheaper from EU sites.  I also got mine from farfetch.  Though the care card is missing, I do believe it's not fake.


----------



## nielnielniel

Farfetch sells real stuff...so it should be ok.


----------



## purse-nality

luvmy3girls said:


> it is the medium size. Where would the color code be? I will try and take more pics later today. I think I might return it and look for a different color.



yay thanks! did the bag come w/ a tag? could be labeled w/ the style name. i contacted LVR rep, and the brown they have is 230. i had to ask whether small & medium share the same code coz they look diff on site pics. 

btw, may i ask what your height is? i'm still confused which size to get. the small looks good when carried w/ the strap, but i also like that medium doesn't get that bulky when stuffed -- more slouch.




etyc said:


> Here is a picture under a foggy daylight.  Still can't capture the real color.  It looks more grey under camera.









this is gorgeous *etyc*! i actually luv this gray best! keeper! it'll go well w/ both cool and warm colors -- more versatile! i wish farfetch carried the brown. their prices are almost 200euros less than LVR (shipping included).


----------



## luvmy3girls

etyc said:


> I checked with LVR before on their new season grey. They couldn't provide the picture, just told me the color code is 020 which is something between beige & light grey. I believe the one I got is 020 as it is a new season item. I tried to pair it with my heather grey pant to show its color. This color is very interesting. Sometime it looks grey and sometime it looks taupe. It's a taupe grey I believe. The more I look at it, the more I like it as it is not common and should go well with many colors. If you are deciding between brown or grey, you may also consider this one. For the weight, frankly it's not as light as expected as I read a lot who said it's very light. It's definitely not heavy but not really light coz the leather is thick and the bag is relatively big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luvmy3girls, EU brands usually sell a bit cheaper in EU. It's understandable that you find it much cheaper from EU sites. I also got mine from farfetch. Though the care card is missing, I do believe it's not fake.


 I love the color..it does look really taupe. my only concern is color transfer from jeans. by looking at it in real life do you think its pretty light and will get dirty easily? thanks for the pic.


----------



## Encore Closet

love the new Pandora bag especially in grey.  Goes with everything in my closet


----------



## etyc

The color looks taupe when pair with something grey.  It'll look more grey when you cover up the grey in the photo, isn't it?  The shade is not very light in real.  I don't think there'll be color transfer but in case it does, it'll just look like the darker shade from the distress effect.  That's the beauty of this distressed leather.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^so I returned my brown one tonight and ordered the grey from farfetch like yours etyc yours is the large correct?? also, how long did it take for yours to arrive? I live is the US


----------



## luvmy3girls

purse-nality said:


> yay thanks! did the bag come w/ a tag? could be labeled w/ the style name. i contacted LVR rep, and the brown they have is 230. i had to ask whether small & medium share the same code coz they look diff on site pics.
> 
> btw, may i ask what your height is? i'm still confused which size to get. the small looks good when carried w/ the strap, but i also like that medium doesn't get that bulky when stuffed -- more slouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gorgeous *etyc*! i actually luv this gray best! keeper! it'll go well w/ both cool and warm colors -- more versatile! i wish farfetch carried the brown. their prices are almost 200euros less than LVR (shipping included).


 mine didnt come with the tag, only the care booklet and a receipt from nordstrom. mine is def the medium. I'm approx 5"8 ish. I prefer large bags so I would always choose the largest one personally. I want it to be slouchy.


----------



## etyc

Yes, mine is described as large on the web but it's actually the medium size.  I live in HK and it took 3 days to come.  I just noticed both the grey and beige colors are sold out now.  I hope you are the lucky one who get it.


----------



## 2shai_

Oh wow! You live in HK? I saw a greyish beige pandora in the medium size in Lane Crawford TST in Jan. Have you seen it?



etyc said:


> Yes, mine is described as large on the web but it's actually the medium size.  I live in HK and it took 3 days to come.  I just noticed both the grey and beige colors are sold out now.  I hope you are the lucky one who get it.


----------



## etyc

hehe... I usually go to LC on HK island side.  Pandora at LC is moving fast.  I once saw a beige at ifc and after a week it disappeared!!  Anyway, even after VIP discount, it costs more than buying online.  




2shai_ said:


> Oh wow! You live in HK? I saw a greyish beige pandora in the medium size in Lane Crawford TST in Jan. Have you seen it?


----------



## miacillan

^^ Yah...totally agree! I just called LC today and asked for the gray medium at admiralty and IFC, all sold out!  Only leopard left! LOL!

Anyway, here are my Pandora's to share with you, which I bought last year.

_*This is the medium size Pandora in olive/military green wrinkled leather with gold hw.....*_​



_*And this is the small size Pandora in purple (with blue undertone) wrinkled leather with gold hw.....*_



_*
Bought this purple from Luisaviaroma a few months after I bought the olive green one from Lane Crowford...hehe!*_​ 


_*Comes  with a separate longer strap for carrying it messenger style, and also  the original single short handle to carry it as a shoulder bag...*_




_*My Pandora twin!*_




_*You can see the size difference between the small and medium here...*_








​


----------



## miacillan

*^^ And some modeling shots for both bags...

*_*Hand-held*_​

_*On the wrist*_



_*Cross-Body Messenger style*_


​
_*Shoulder Bag*_


​
_*I especially love to carry my Pandora cross-body.....the bag hugs my body amazingly...LOL!*_


​


​​


----------



## miacillan

_*Some detailed outdoor shots under natural light...*_



​ 

​ 

​ 


​


----------



## miacillan

*Modeling shots for the small size purple Pandora..

*_*Hand-Held *_


​
_*Using long strap as shoulder bag *_






​_* Cross-Body Messenger*_


​
_*The purple color in this outdoor picture looks a bit exposed due  to the strong sunlight.  The purple is more intense in real life...*_





​
I am 161cm BTW.  Thanks for letting me share!

Cheers,
Mia​


----------



## purse-nality

^hate you! :greengrin:


----------



## purse-nality

luvmy3girls said:


> mine didnt come with the tag, only the care booklet and a receipt from nordstrom. mine is def the medium. I'm approx 5"8 ish. I prefer large bags so I would always choose the largest one personally. I want it to be slouchy.



thanks! last question, hope you dont mind... are the pics you posted true to color? they look like a rich tan w/ brown marbling on my screen. or is it simply a usual shade of brown?


----------



## purse-nality

^wanna add... is it as brown as this one.. http://mymanybags.blogspot.com/2009/12/my-bag-collection-52.html ?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^yes..that is the exact brown one that I had. My pictures weren't that great because they were taken with my iphone. I returned it last night and then ordered the med grey from farfetch.com. Hopefully I will like it  what do you think about that brown one?? I was thinking it might look a little manly in the color?? I just didnt know if I loved the bag in brown.


----------



## luvmy3girls

etyc said:


> Yes, mine is described as large on the web but it's actually the medium size. I live in HK and it took 3 days to come. I just noticed both the grey and beige colors are sold out now. I hope you are the lucky one who get it.


Ok..I ordered the same one. Glad I did it last night, or I probably would have been out of luck!! already got an email that it has shipped!! Can't wait


----------



## etyc

Mia, I love your blog and your collection!


----------



## etyc

Good on you.  I hope you'll like the color in real.  Please share your thoughts after receiving it.  Let me know if yours come with a care card.  

Nice weekend everybody!  




luvmy3girls said:


> Ok..I ordered the same one. Glad I did it last night, or I probably would have been out of luck!! already got an email that it has shipped!! Can't wait


----------



## purse-nality

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^yes..that is the exact brown one that I had. My pictures weren't that great because they were taken with my iphone. I returned it last night and then ordered the med grey from farfetch.com. Hopefully I will like it  what do you think about that brown one?? I was thinking it might look a little manly in the color?? I just didnt know if I loved the bag in brown.



i see what you mean. on its own, it may look masculine, but so does black, right? i'm a girly girl and sometimes like to inject something edgy to tone it down or make a statement. regardless, since you were clearly havin 2nd thoughts about the color, i think you made the right move to return. no point in keeping when you're not in luv! 

anyway, what i really need now is a tan brown slouchy bag, so i guess i'll have to wait for next season's colors. on another note, if i didn't have a taupey gray bag yet, i'd be all over the etyc's pandora myself! such a lovely gray, congrats in advance and thanks again!


----------



## 2shai_

Mia! Love your mod pics and your pandoras are gorgeous! I also saw your Celine Bag on your blog and love the color, I wish Givenchy had a similar color to that in the pandora.



miacillan said:


> *Modeling shots for the small size purple Pandora..
> 
> *_*Hand-Held *_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*Using long strap as shoulder bag *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_* Cross-Body Messenger*_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*The purple color in this outdoor picture looks a bit exposed due  to the strong sunlight.  The purple is more intense in real life...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I am 161cm BTW.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia​


----------



## 2shai_

Hi everyone, just came back from Barneys a while ago and saw the grained leather pandora listed on Barneys.com. The leather on that bag is really soft and smooshy! I totally love it =), but the crinkled leather one gives more character and uniqueness to the bag IMO.


----------



## vlore

For those who have purchased from Farfetch.com, have u received a bill for import duties (to USA)?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I just purchased a bag from them on thursday. I haven't received any bill. I sure hope I don't :/


----------



## 2shai_

New eye candy from Cultstatus Perth. The brown one is tempting me lol.


----------



## purse-nality

^oh wow... now i prefer that brown. is that the same as LVR's and the 1 posted recently? thanks for sharing 2shai!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^Its looks like the same one that I had. ohhh man...should I have kept it??


----------



## 2shai_

No it is not the same as the one you posted from LVR, or the blogger and Barneys. Those look like a richer brown color IMO. This one doesn't have the Lux braided chain but they do have that in stock. You can see the brown version on LVR looks different to photo I posted.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A5P6&des=471&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=53I



purse-nality said:


> ^oh wow... now i prefer that brown. is that the same as LVR's and the 1 posted recently? thanks for sharing 2shai!


----------



## 2shai_

Hi luvmy3girls!

I think its best you returned it because you clearly had second thoughts when you had it. I'm sure you'll love the grey! 

Just to clarify once more which is the brown you had? I'm kind of confused because the photos you posted before looked like the one on LVR. This one below. I think these are all different browns.







Is your brown the same as what *cutetoby* bought from page 14? Like this one on farfetch? It seems too dark to be the one below and the one from Cultstatus. Just making sure! 














luvmy3girls said:


> ^^Its looks like the same one that I had. ohhh man...should I have kept it??


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^mine was the first one you posted, the one from farfetch and cutetoby. I guess the one from cultstatus is lighter than mine. do you like the darker one? I just want to make sure I didnt mess up by returning it LOL!!


----------



## 2shai_

So yours is the first brown right? The darker one? The ones I posted above are all different browns. I can see why you think the dark one is manly. But I think I prefer the one from Cultstatus.


----------



## etyc

I suspect the brown from Cultstatus is the same color as the one on Farfetch.  The different lighting makes the color looks so much different.  You see how big difference in my grey, right?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Yes..mine was the darker one posted. I like the one from cultstatus better also. Ok..I feel better nowI can hardly wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## 2shai_

Yup, I agree with you too. I think they are the same brown. Lighting and the way photos depict the color really makes a difference. 





etyc said:


> I suspect the brown from Cultstatus is the same color as the one on Farfetch.  The different lighting makes the color looks so much different.  You see how big difference in my grey, right?


----------



## purse-nality

^2shai, do you still hav the old pic you posted on page 2 (or 3?)? I remember it had a brown that looked like a shade in between dark brown (lvr/luvmy3girls) and sand (farfetch/cuteboy).


----------



## 2shai_

Yup, is this the one? This brown is from last season, Just got these photos just now from Cultstatus.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you think they have 2 different darker brown colors? Or is it just look different in different lighting and photos?


----------



## 2shai_

I think they have two browns, the one from cultstatus and farfetch being the same medium brown and the one from LVR a darker brown.

I know its confusing, but I think they are different. I mistakenly thought that the grey posted in the last photo was a true grey bag and not a blue/grey lavender bag and when I received it, I was disappointed because it wasn't the grey I was expecting, I hoped it would be like etyc's grey bag. Lighting really makes a difference in depicting the correct color.


----------



## 2shai_

Medium Grey Pandora

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Accessories/Categories/Handbags/Tote/Pandora-medium-satchel_129-3000831-10E5252004/?previewAttribute=Black


----------



## purse-nality

^past season's brown looks like my kind of brown! could it be the one on post#289 group pic? it looks darker than sand. any idea on cult's prices? thanks for reposting pics!  <-- for 's day


----------



## 2shai_

Yes they are the same brown, although the only have it available in the small size. They are quite pricey too, I paid for mine at EXPORT price AUD$1,718 + AUD$50 Shipping so AUD$1768 and in USD$1773.


----------



## siuman

OMG Mia! I have two Pandoras too!!
U look terrific as usual! My dear muse! 



miacillan said:


> *^^ And some modeling shots for both bags...
> 
> *_*Hand-held*_​
> 
> _*On the wrist*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*Cross-Body Messenger style*_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*Shoulder Bag*_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*I especially love to carry my Pandora cross-body.....the bag hugs my body amazingly...LOL!*_
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​​


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^ what colors do you have?


----------



## margaritas

Oh my god I cannot believe myself. So for the past couple of months I have been obsessed with the Balenciaga Courier and dying to get one (I'm actually waiting for my local Bal store to get some in) then recently I've been looking at pics of the Pandora and now I think I want one! To be honest, when I first saw pics of the Pandora I thought it was really ugly but I blame it on the bad stock pics - LOVE all the mod shots here!


----------



## atn242

I was at TJ Maxx today and they had a blue pandora for $1199. I believe it was the large size but i'm not too familiar with them. I don't think they do charge sends but here's the number if anyone is interested: (713) 524-5582


----------



## 2shai_

New Light Grey from Cultstatus - Prices are in AUD.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1653


----------



## 2shai_

Beige Small Pandora w/ puffy leather

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion/womens_givenchy/givenchy-GIV-Z-11E5250003-bags-SAND/47727


----------



## naling

^^ Loving that nude/beige puffy Pandora!


----------



## 2shai_

^Me too, its sooo pretty but I'm scared of the that light beige canvas lining....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Thanks to the evil enablers here, I finally decided to get the small one! I need another cross body bag to give my prada gaufre a beauty rest...so wish me luck pandora peeps! I hope I fall in love w/ it because being a super OC person I was warned that things inside will get tossed a lot easily...true? TIA?


----------



## luvmy3girls

What color did you get?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

luvmy3girls said:


> What color did you get?



oh not in my hands yet hun, I took the chance when a friend offered, asked for a midnight/navy then if not available the wrinkled small black...sigh.... I have like 14 black bags already but I really enjoy using black bags for its practicality and versatility!


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG! I am so bummed. I just bought the bag on Saturday and there are already cracks on the handle sealer! I'm not sure if they have been there all along but I had to return the bag back even though I loved it so much. Is it just this bag or do you, other Pandora owners, experience the same thing?


----------



## 2shai_

^ Oh wow! I never experienced that with my two pandoras. Thats such a pity, the color and leather looked so pretty!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I know, right. It was camel with GHW. It was the only one they had in the shop, though.


----------



## 2shai_

I love Camel with GHW. I've been lusting for a tan or beige pandora lately....perfect for the summer!

Was this the one you returned? How did the leather feel like, its deerskin according to Culststatus.

http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=1483


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yes. That's the one that I returned. But it was the small size, which is on me still quite big.


----------



## leboudoir

i just bought one, im beyond stoked to take it out for a spin


----------



## etyc

I am using mine almost everyday and haven't experience this.  It's a pity .  What a lovely color.  



dangerouscurves said:


> OMG! I am so bummed. I just bought the bag on Saturday and there are already cracks on the handle sealer! I'm not sure if they have been there all along but I had to return the bag back even though I loved it so much. Is it just this bag or do you, other Pandora owners, experience the same thing?


----------



## DisCo

Do you think this bag will remain relevant in the years to come? I'm thinking of getting one but I'm thinking if this is just a trend or will it last many years?  Of course I want to get something that I could carry for a really long time.


----------



## adeener

I would consider this style to be quite trendy. I want a pandora too, but I'm on the fence bec I might get tired of the style quickly.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys think this bag looks better in brown or black?I already have it in grey but I'm looking to get another one. Thanks


----------



## nielnielniel

DisCo said:


> Do you think this bag will remain relevant in the years to come? I'm thinking of getting one but I'm thinking if this is just a trend or will it last many years?  Of course I want to get something that I could carry for a really long time.



This bag has never been like mainstream mainstream like many other bags in the market...at least the brand Givenchy itself is not (I mean we dont even have a subforum..how much proof do you need right?) so it's safe. My take is, the bigger the bag is, the faster it will fall. And when it falls, no one wants it. It's all about bandwagon...take Chloe Paddington for eg. The dealiest of dead. 

Just choose simple versions of the pandora and I think it will be fine. Messenger and tote style will never be out of fashion. Just avoid the studded or leopard versions.


----------



## purse-nality

^i echo everything said! i feel Givenchy is 1 of the 'insiders' brand. much like Celine (*gulp* so far!). just as the nightingale remains strong and stable, despite having passed the dreaded 'it' phase. the pandora, to me, is designed as such mainly for versatility/ease of use, rather than the physical aspects... much like the longchamp le pliage -- ugly to many, yet in the end, function outweighs the look!


----------



## 2shai_

^ I totally agree! I personally don't care about whether its the current 'IT bag' whatsoever, just as long as I love it! I love the pandora just because of its ease of use and how it fits me and my lifestyle. I can see myself wearing it for years to come. =)


----------



## etyc

Can't agree anymore.  Givenchy bags are just simple and functional.  They have their own stands.  I bought my first Givenchy bag 5 years ago.  The style is discontinued but am still happy to use it.  It's just so versatile and never give a feeling of falling out.  Same case applies to Pandora.


----------



## etyc

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys think this bag looks better in brown or black?I already have it in grey but I'm looking to get another one. Thanks



luvmy3girls, you don't like your grey or you just LOVE Pandora?  
Both brown and black are nice and versatile.  It really depends on what colors you used to put on yourself.


----------



## DisCo

Thanks for the input everyone! Okay now I think I'm getting one LOL Looking at getting a lighter colour...maybe the "sand" one at LVR.


----------



## pamela86

I kinda like the Givenchy. It's quite pretty.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A5P6&des=471&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=NDIw&season=actual&seasProdID=53I
anyone knows how dark/light the marine color is? TIA!


----------



## luvmy3girls

etyc said:


> luvmy3girls, you don't like your grey or you just LOVE Pandora?
> Both brown and black are nice and versatile. It really depends on what colors you used to put on yourself.


 I love the grey. I just love this style bag..I want another one !!  Just not sure what color to get.


----------



## adeener

Is the top opening hard to get in and out of? From the pics I've seen, it looks quite narrow, especially compared to the size of the bag. Do your things get lost inside and require fishing around?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^I dont notice it being narrow to me. Things do get tossed around inside, but I'm used to it...I use a large LV speedy, and its the same way.


----------



## alisonanna

Christina Ricci with black Pandora

http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/21849...-flying/fp_6837456_ricci_christina_aae_022311


----------



## luvmy3girls

specifically in *black*...do you like the pandora or the nightengale?


----------



## purse-nality

^nightingale for me. the pebbled leather!


btw... though gone now, i kept goin back to your pic of brown pandora!


----------



## LiLshopper

Hi Ladies,  I was previously a big fan of Bbags.  After seeing some of the pictures from this thread, I recently walked into a Givenchy boutique on impulse and walah...I am now total convert.  I just love the quality of the Givenchy leather...thick, soft n smooshy, much better than the quality of bbags of late.

Bought myself a Small Pandora in Indigo blue...love it, love it, love it.  It is so comfortable to carry, whether using the single handle or the shoulder strap.  Love it more than my Bal PT and Day bags.  Thanks ladies for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Spielberg1

and i did a doubletake -- i was like I WANT That bag!!!

and i realized its a givenchy pandora

hers was a medium size, dark, distressed leather

it hung so nicely at her hip

WANT IT!


----------



## Spielberg1

hers had TWO handles... 

so this wasn't the pandora i guess but a pandora-alike


----------



## Spielberg1

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-7B29-E011-B690-001517384909&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Spielberg1

alisonanna said:


> Christina Ricci with black Pandora
> 
> http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/21849...-flying/fp_6837456_ricci_christina_aae_022311




i think that bag is hot !!!

is that a medium or large?  does it come in different sizes?


----------



## Spielberg1

i'm so jealous!

It's a good thing i don't live near you, i think i would want to bonk you on the head, grab your gorgeous bag (the purple OR the green) and run like hell!



PS. and thanks for the modelling shots -- you are ROCKING that bag!!!


----------



## Spielberg1

does anyone fear that the braiding of the handles will come undone?


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Can someone tell me what leather on this pandora? Sheep skin or Deer? Many thanks.


----------



## 2shai_

The pandora leather is both in sheep skin and deer. All crinkled version is sheep skin. A grained camel version a TPFer posted a few pages back is deer.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

oops, sorry I forgot to post the link, this is what I ask. What leather on this bag? thanks again.

http://www.barneys.com/Small-Pandora-Messenger/00505010102558,default,pd.html


----------



## Spielberg1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Small-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a63bae408#ht_571wt_1033


----------



## luvmy3girls

im gonna get another one..trying to decide between black or dark brown? what do you guy think??


----------



## purse-nality

^i got your former brown! while it wasn't the perfect shade i was after, i simply couldn't resist the luscious distressing and overall vintage feel! luvs! i say pick the color that you have less in your collection.


----------



## miacillan

*^^luvmy3girls, *I got your formal brown too! LOL!  So my choice will be the brown that you just returned.  I am loving mine!  Just got it!Yay!It is the perfect vintage slouchy feel......this brown is so special with the wrinkled leather, not too dark, not too light.

Here are some quick pictures I took today for my new bag without any stuffing inside.  These are daylight indoor pictures under natural light without flash.  The pictures show pretty much the true color of the brown color.  Can I tempt you one more time? Hehehehe!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## miacillan

*Marsee*!!  Modeling pix!!!   So glad that we are twins!!! 



purse-nality said:


> ^i got your former brown! while it wasn't the perfect shade i was after, i simply couldn't resist the luscious distressing and overall vintage feel! luvs! i say pick the color that you have less in your collection.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ohhh great pictures. where did you get it from?


----------



## handbagfan13

This bag is very confortable for everyday use.  Fits a lot of stuff and is fun.


----------



## 2shai_

OH Mia! That's gorgeous! It makes me want to get a brown pandora now!


----------



## luvmy3girls

That was the one I had..I think I'm gonna repurchase it.I love it now..lol


----------



## pixiejenna

miacillan said:


> *^^luvmy3girls, *I got your formal brown too! LOL!  So my choice will be the brown that you just returned.  I am loving mine!  Just got it!Yay!It is the perfect vintage slouchy feel......this brown is so special with the wrinkled leather, not too dark, not too light.
> 
> Here are some quick pictures I took today for my new bag without any stuffing inside.  These are daylight indoor pictures under natural light without flash.  The pictures show pretty much the true color of the brown color.  Can I tempt you one more time? Hehehehe!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




*drools* This is gorgeous on SO many levels! The shade of brown, the leather, the vintage vibe it gives off, the color of the zips and hardware with this shade of brown. All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a question. Dose the shoulder strap vary in length depending on which size bag you get? For example would the small bag have a shorter length shoulder strap than the medium or large? I want to check this bag out IRL, I'm looking for a cross body bag. I'm thinking a small would have more than enough room for my needs, however if the shoulder strap is shorter on the small than it is on the medium or large it might not fit my needs. Also a little OT has anyone here ever gone to a Barneys trunk show? I was looking at their website and I noticed that they have a Givenchy trunk show next month at my local store. Which has me intrigued I've never gone to a trunk show, do you need to RSVP for it it's listed all day long for the hours, it has me curious.


----------



## handbagfan13

I am looking for a travel bag.  The name Luggage should favor the Celine but I think it has no strap which definitely comes in handy while traveling.  I like carrying a lot of stuff when traveling.  What would you guys advise???


----------



## nielnielniel

I can't wait to get mine in black soon


----------



## margaritas

handbagfan13 said:


> I am looking for a travel bag.  The name Luggage should favor the Celine but I think it has no strap which definitely comes in handy while traveling.  I like carrying a lot of stuff when traveling.  What would you guys advise???



I have a mini Luggage (and planning to get a Pandora soon! ) and of these two, I think the Pandora would be better for travelling. The Luggage can only be carried by hand or crook of the arm (or shoulder if you are petite but I'm not a fan of the look) while the Pandora can be carried numerous ways, one of which is messenger style which is great when you need/want to be hands-free.



nielnielniel said:


> I can't wait to get mine in black soon



Ooh I'm planning to get one in black too! Which leather type are you getting? Please post pics when you get yours!


----------



## nielnielniel

the crinkled type for sure...I am scared of smooth leathers. But it will be some time...I am planning to get it during my next overseas trip at the airport duty free area in June


----------



## margaritas

^^ Boring me will probably get the smooth calfskin one. Oh I'm planning to get mine in May by mail order before I leave for my summer vacation so I can bring it along! Trying my best now to hold off my purchase till then.


----------



## vlore

I finally took the plunge and got the Pandora...and I am so happy with it! Went to NM the other day to check out the Bbags and there she was! lol! I was so impressed by the soft leather and the craftmanship I just totally fell in love!!!!!  This bag is definitely more beautiful in person! Pics do not do it justice. I am now considering getting another smooth leather in the beige.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nielnielniel

margaritas said:


> ^^ Boring me will probably get the smooth calfskin one. Oh I'm planning to get mine in May by mail order before I leave for my summer vacation so I can bring it along! Trying my best now to hold off my purchase till then.



I don't think smooth leathers are boring...I am just worried about the surface. It's too smooth. What if I scratch it?


----------



## luvmy3girls

vlore said:


> I finally took the plunge and got the Pandora...and I am so happy with it! Went to NM the other day to check out the Bbags and there she was! lol! I was so impressed by the soft leather and the craftmanship I just totally fell in love!!!!!  This bag is definitely more beautiful in person! Pics do not do it justice. I am now considering getting another smooth leather in the beige.
> Thanks for letting me share!


 love it..looks great on you! did they have that crinkled leather version also? just wondered if it looked better in the smooth in black? I'm thinking of getting a black one also. I have never seen the smooth leather in person.


----------



## 2shai_

The new smooth version of 2011 is silky smooth! I love it! =) I couldn't stop touching it when I saw it at Barneys.


----------



## Spielberg1

dear vlore,  LOVE IT!

WANT!!!!  WANT WANT WANT!!!!


----------



## margaritas

vlore said:


> I finally took the plunge and got the Pandora...and I am so happy with it! Went to NM the other day to check out the Bbags and there she was! lol! I was so impressed by the soft leather and the craftmanship I just totally fell in love!!!!!  This bag is definitely more beautiful in person! Pics do not do it justice. I am now considering getting another smooth leather in the beige.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats, the bag is GORGEOUS! I am so jealous of you right now because that is the exact bag I want! 



nielnielniel said:


> I don't think smooth leathers are boring...I am just worried about the surface. It's too smooth. What if I scratch it?



I've tried on the one *vlore* has at my local Givenchy store but in a bright orangey red and I don't think it will scratch easily? For me, so long it's not like Celine box leather type smooth, it should be easy to maintain.


----------



## purse-nality

gorgeous *vlore*! if only i didn't have too many blacks... such a true classic!


----------



## alisonanna

vlore - love your bag, it's just what I want!
what size is it?


----------



## adeener

Oh man. I'm getting sucked back into wanting a pandora again. All the pictures look great!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm going to order a black pandora. What material do you think black looks the best in...smooth leather or the wrinkled one?? thanks


----------



## dozzaroo

luvmy3girls said:


> I'm going to order a black pandora. What material do you think black looks the best in...smooth leather or the wrinkled one?? thanks



I was just at my local Selfridges today and if I were you, definitely the wrinkled! It just adds more edge to the bag if you know what I mean... I cant believe the medium was an awkward size for me! I'm not small by any mean but it looks so strange on me when I toted it around.... Looks like I have to get the small one soon!  Please share when you've gotten yours


----------



## vlore

Thanks *luvmy3girls, 2shai, spielberg1, margaritas, purse-nality, alisonanna,* and *adeneer* for your lovely compliments!!!!! 

The smooth Pandora is absolutely gorgeous!!! The leather is soooo soft and yummy! And before I read your posts, I hadn't even thought about it getting scratched. It really isn't a worry for me. 

*luvmy3girls,* I have not seen the wrinkled version. My NM just had the one I purchased and another smooth in beige- TDF! But then again, I wanted the smooth leather from the beginning.

*alisonanna,* i'ts the Large at least according to the tag, I think. I would have to go back and double check. But def not the small. I tried on the small and for me, it was just that- too small.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

On Mon we belong, my sister ordered for us.


----------



## pixiejenna

vlore said:


> Thanks *luvmy3girls, 2shai, spielberg1, margaritas, purse-nality, alisonanna,* and *adeneer* for your lovely compliments!!!!!
> 
> The smooth Pandora is absolutely gorgeous!!! The leather is soooo soft and yummy! And before I read your posts, I hadn't even thought about it getting scratched. It really isn't a worry for me.
> 
> *luvmy3girls,* I have not seen the wrinkled version. My NM just had the one I purchased and another smooth in beige- TDF! But then again, I wanted the smooth leather from the beginning.
> 
> *alisonanna,* i'ts the Large at least according to the tag, I think. I would have to go back and double check. But def not the small. I tried on the small and for me, it was just that- too small.




Thanks for the follow up Vlore I was also curious which size it was, it looks fabulous on you. I was thinking about trying to find a small but knowing this is the large the small might be too small, so I might look for a medium or large now. Reading the dimensions and then seeing them are two different things. I've really become intrigued by this bag. I'm going to have to venture into Barneys this week to check them out IRL. I was there last week and I saw a lady trying one of these on and she didn't really seem to like it I recall her laughing at the one shoulder strap and had a uncomfortable look on her face, I was more focused on looking at the Bbags and PS1's I never ventured back over there to check them out. I really like the shiny black leather with the gold hardware, such a classic combo. My spring bonus is coming up soon and I can't wait to spend it already lol.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

after reading all the post, I think I need add Pandora in my collection
Can someone tell me the price of the medium one with wrinkled leather as well as the the medium one with pebble leather one in USA? TIA

Appreciate your input.


----------



## purse-nality

miacillan said:


> *Marsee*!!  Modeling pix!!!   So glad that we are twins!!!



as always, special extra huge thanks to YOU! sorry for the delay :shame:...



so here's mine, mia's twin, brownie small wrinkled/distressed leather from LVR ( 915, shipping included)...













took her out the 2nd time yesterday...

(not true color)



















sorry, forgot to take pics hobo-style, as i got much too fond of the shoulder strap! luv luv! 

to moms w/ toddlers, who are in search for a practical/versatile bag that doesn't compromise on style, this is definitely THE 1 for you... my dd fell asleep while i was carrying her for over 2 hours and i almost forgot i was carrying extra load! 

perfect timing too... we're currently planning our 1st euro trip next month, and i'm so excited to travel w/ my Pandora! so happy!


----------



## alisonanna

in photos the smooth leather looks like it might be a little thicker/heavier? Does anyone know if there is a weight difference?

*purse-nality* - you look absolutely amazing with your new bag


----------



## luvmy3girls

purse-nality said:


> as always, special extra huge thanks to YOU! sorry for the delay :shame:...
> 
> 
> 
> so here's mine, mia's twin, brownie small wrinkled/distressed leather from LVR ( 915, shipping included)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took her out the 2nd time yesterday...
> 
> (not true color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, forgot to take pics hobo-style, as i got much too fond of the shoulder strap! luv luv!
> 
> to moms w/ toddlers, who are in search for a practical/versatile bag that doesn't compromise on style, this is definitely THE 1 for you... my dd fell asleep while i was carrying her for over 2 hours and i almost forgot i was carrying extra load!
> 
> perfect timing too... we're currently planning our 1st euro trip next month, and i'm so excited to travel w/ my Pandora! so happy!


 You look SO CUTE!! and your very pretty!! enjoy your bag..looks great on you


----------



## vlore

Congrats *Purse-nality*!!!! Your Pandora is absolutely gorgeous! Love it in this shade of brown!


----------



## DisCo

purse-nality said:


> as always, special extra huge thanks to YOU! sorry for the delay :shame:...
> 
> 
> 
> so here's mine, mia's twin, brownie small wrinkled/distressed leather from LVR ( 915, shipping included)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took her out the 2nd time yesterday...
> 
> (not true color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, forgot to take pics hobo-style, as i got much too fond of the shoulder strap! luv luv!
> 
> to moms w/ toddlers, who are in search for a practical/versatile bag that doesn't compromise on style, this is definitely THE 1 for you... my dd fell asleep while i was carrying her for over 2 hours and i almost forgot i was carrying extra load!
> 
> perfect timing too... we're currently planning our 1st euro trip next month, and i'm so excited to travel w/ my Pandora! so happy!



Looks great on you purse-nality!! I'm thinking of getting the same bag as I just sold my Oak mulberry alexa....I intend to get it from LVR too but the price seems different for the small. It's 1100++ w/ shipping.  When did you get yours? Do the prices differ for each country?


----------



## purse-nality

a*lisona, luvmy3girls, vlore,* thanks so much for the sweet compliments!


^*disco*, thanks! yes, depends on the country, factoring in current exchange. my friend from hong kong ordered and received it for me so its tax-free. i'm from the philippines. had i ordered it myself, it comes up to almost the same price (oz?),  1,113 w/ shipping. although i just checked the site again, prices have gone lower! if shipped to hong kong, its  877 now! grrrr... oh well. not too bad a diff anyway... hope you get yours soon!


----------



## margaritas

I was all set on getting a smooth leather one in medium then it occurred to me I would like to get a Nightingale in the future and for that I will definitely be getting one in smooth leather be it calf or lamb. So now, I'm wondering if I should get the crinkly leather one instead. I only tried on the smooth leather one and I LOVED that.

*purse-nality*: Congrats! The bag looks fab on you!


----------



## DisCo

purse-nality said:


> a*lisona, luvmy3girls, vlore,* thanks so much for the sweet compliments!
> 
> 
> ^*disco*, thanks! yes, depends on the country, factoring in current exchange. my friend from hong kong ordered and received it for me so its tax-free. i'm from the philippines. had i ordered it myself, it comes up to almost the same price (oz?),  1,113 w/ shipping. although i just checked the site again, prices have gone lower! if shipped to hong kong, its  877 now! grrrr... oh well. not too bad a diff anyway... hope you get yours soon!



Thanks for the response purse-nality! Yes I'm from Oz and we're even more expensive...sigh! It's close to 1,200 Euros for us.  But it's such a cute purse so I don't mind LOL.  I like your colour in particular, are you worried about colour transfer with it?  Also, is the strap adjustable?  I'm deciding between the brown or sand but I think sand would be more high maintenance.


----------



## purse-nality

margaritas said:


> I was all set on getting a smooth leather one in medium then it occurred to me I would like to get a Nightingale in the future and for that I will definitely be getting one in smooth leather be it calf or lamb. So now, I'm wondering if I should get the crinkly leather one instead. I only tried on the smooth leather one and I LOVED that.
> 
> *purse-nality*: Congrats! The bag looks fab on you!



thanks! i had planned to get brown in smooth leather too -- w/ braided handle like reese w.'s -- bec i luvd the rich cognac-y shade. tried to search a bit, but it seemed only barneys carried the style in medium, and i was put off by the price tag... 

that said, the moment i saw brownie wrinkled irl, it was luv! imo, its what makes the pandora more special, plus i simply couldn't resist the vintage feel! 





DisCo said:


> Thanks for the response purse-nality! Yes I'm from Oz and we're even more expensive...sigh! It's close to 1,200 Euros for us.  But it's such a cute purse so I don't mind LOL.  I like your colour in particular, are you worried about colour transfer with it?  Also, is the strap adjustable?  I'm deciding between the brown or sand but I think sand would be more high maintenance.



that's exactly 1 of the benefits of the distressed finish -- color transfer would just blend in! however, since it worries you, then sand should definitely be out of your options... strap isn't adjustable, but i find the drop perfect for me. i'm 5'3.5", btw... HTH!


----------



## pixiejenna

I went to Barneys yesterday to ogle the handbags and mostly to look at this and PS1's. I'm absolutely in love with this bag! The funny part is I went with my father and he hated it and said it looked too utilitarian. So naturally that makes me love it more, lol. I tried on the large and small I'm not sure which size I want to get yet. Now I have to decide on what  color to get. I'm really digging the black with the gold zips, but I'm half tempted to find a brown or maybe even a grey with silver zips. Dose anyone know when the new season of colors comes out?


----------



## clubbingpink

Just bought a small black pandora from Barneys yesterday.

But I'm a bit confused

1)One side of my handle is squeaking. It is driving me crazyy. will it go away? Is this an excuse to replace it?
2) I'm confused with the color of the zipper/hardware
the zippers are gold...but the rest of the bag are silver for example the hardware at the handles and shoulder strap...also the hardware that says givenchy is silver - is this their design or did i get a wierd one???

thanks for all the help


----------



## bumble1

clubbingpink said:


> Just bought a small black pandora from Barneys yesterday.
> 
> But I'm a bit confused
> 
> 1)One side of my handle is squeaking. It is driving me crazyy. will it go away? Is this an excuse to replace it?
> 2) I'm confused with the color of the zipper/hardware
> the zippers are gold...but the rest of the bag are silver for example the hardware at the handles and shoulder strap...also the hardware that says givenchy is silver - is this their design or did i get a wierd one???
> 
> thanks for all the help



That squeaking is weird and if bothers you, exchange! It's too $$ for you not to love it 100%. The hardware differences are odd; I never saw this before. Which type of black leather is it? (smooth/pebble/wrinkled)


----------



## clubbingpink

bumble1 said:


> That squeaking is weird and if bothers you, exchange! It's too $$ for you not to love it 100%. The hardware differences are odd; I never saw this before. Which type of black leather is it? (smooth/pebble/wrinkled)



I think this is the wrinkled leather.
I tried look up pictures and saw this one from Luisaviaroma,
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MDAx&season=actual&seasProdID=53I
seems like the hardware has two colors as well  I'm so confused just because I think the hardware should all be the same color! I din't really notice this when I was buying it lol I just kept looking at how it looks on me on the mirror.
I might get it replaced cuz I am not very pleased that it squeaks!


----------



## Spielberg1

...wonder if they will have new pandoras?

i would love one in black PEBBLED leather.... not that i can afford it 


GIVENCHY FALL 2011 TRUNK SHOW
Madison Avenue
Thursday, April 7th -
Friday, April 8th

GIVENCHY FALL 2011 TRUNK SHOW
Chicago
Saturday, April 9th

GIVENCHY FALL 2011 TRUNK SHOW
San Francisco
Monday, April 11th

GIVENCHY FALL 2011 TRUNK SHOW
Beverly Hills
Tuesday, April 12th -
Wednesday, April 13th


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello All

I bought a Pandora in the big size in snake print leather. I hadnt paid much attention before but it was a fab price so I bought it and I am deciding at home if I should keep it. 
It is a funny shape but I think a flat bottom means you cant really lose all your bits at the bottom! I will try to post a pic soon. It is the bigger size and I got it for a steal.


----------



## Spielberg1

can't wait to see it, Moi !

where did you find your steal??!

also what size is your bag?

gosh there are a lot of sizes!

Mini Pandora Messenger (no short handle it looks like)
5" x 9.5" x 4"

Petit Pandora Messenger (shorter handle is braided)
8" x 12.5" x 6"

Small Pandora Messenger
8" x 13" x 6"

Medium Pandora Messenger (shiny version is cheaper than grained version)
9.5" x 15" x 7"

Large Pandora Messenger (shiny)
9" x 15" x 9"

Large Pandora Messenger (crinkled)
9.5" x 15" x 7"


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Spielberg1 said:


> can't wait to see it, Moi !
> 
> where did you find your steal??!
> 
> also what size is your bag?
> 
> gosh there are a lot of sizes!
> 
> Mini Pandora Messenger (no short handle it looks like)
> 5" x 9.5" x 4"
> 
> Petit Pandora Messenger (shorter handle is braided)
> 8" x 12.5" x 6"
> 
> Small Pandora Messenger
> 8" x 13" x 6"
> 
> Medium Pandora Messenger (shiny version is cheaper than grained version)
> 9.5" x 15" x 7"
> 
> Large Pandora Messenger (shiny)
> 9" x 15" x 9"
> 
> Large Pandora Messenger (crinkled)
> 9.5" x 15" x 7"


 
hello Spielberg

It says medium on the card but I am not sure I will keep it. I have also bough another style Givenchy in lovely lambskin and  a Bottega Veneta Ottone and Cant keep them all. I just keep looking at it and not sure if I like it or not as starnge as that sounds! I got it for £400 in TK Maxx and the other two are from there too....I will take pics tomorrow.
How are you keeping? Is the bag collection as healthy as ever? I am a bit absent from the forum at times as I have a job now...


----------



## Spielberg1

Hey Moi !

I have been whittling down my collection

I actually feel better doing it

there are definitely some bags on my wish list -- the pandora is one of them (in black or brown -- preferably pebbled leather if they ever make one)

and a balenciaga motorcylce bag

I did recently splurge on 1) a campomaggi (on special order) and 2) a Frye drawstring bag. I am LOVING the Frye because it is so super tuff and i can toss it around with no worries.  I am fighting the urge to buy it in congac too -- i'm so broke and its ridiculous to have the same bag in two colors right?

Once i have my collection finalized i'm going to post it on the 'collections' showcase thread -- i forget, is yours up there?

I LOVE TJ maxx (TJ over here, TK there) -- such deals!  I am totally curious to see your snake print.  I'm a huge fan of snakeprint 

maybe you could post pics of all your new bags and we could vote on which to keep/return  that would be fun!  plus you could always ignore us


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Spielberg1 said:


> Hey Moi !
> 
> I have been whittling down my collection
> 
> I actually feel better doing it
> 
> there are definitely some bags on my wish list -- the pandora is one of them (in black or brown -- preferably pebbled leather if they ever make one)
> 
> and a balenciaga motorcylce bag
> 
> I did recently splurge on 1) a campomaggi (on special order) and 2) a Frye drawstring bag. I am LOVING the Frye because it is so super tuff and i can toss it around with no worries. I am fighting the urge to buy it in congac too -- i'm so broke and its ridiculous to have the same bag in two colors right?
> 
> Once i have my collection finalized i'm going to post it on the 'collections' showcase thread -- i forget, is yours up there?
> 
> I LOVE TJ maxx (TJ over here, TK there) -- such deals! I am totally curious to see your snake print. I'm a huge fan of snakeprint
> 
> maybe you could post pics of all your new bags and we could vote on which to keep/return  that would be fun! plus you could always ignore us


 

Hi Spielberg, 

Yes I think I saw your Campomaggi, they are gorgeous. They had some in TK also but too much hardware and very heavy.
I am not in showcase, it would take me too long....oops.

I know what you mean about reducing the collection. It does feel good. I have sold a few on ebay recently too but I feel very anxious selling very high end bags on ebay. 

I will post pics of all 3 here later and then maybe you can rate them in order??

Thanks

Moi


----------



## madame BERGDORF

it's true! i dnt know what size is better for men???


----------



## madame BERGDORF

moi what's the best size to buy for MEN the pandora medium or large??? help me pls


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Personally I dont like the Pandora on a man but I have seen a few carry. Definitely the larger one.


----------



## fatcat2523

madame BERGDORF said:


> it's true! i dnt know what size is better for men???


 
I am a guy 5'11 and use Medium size...tried to locate a lg size but it's discontiued...Med is fine for me only can't wear it cross body though! Hope this help!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am posting the pic of my snakeskin print new medium Pandora.
I do like it but I have another two also and need to decide. I cant really keep all three.
The light brown is a Givenchy new moyen in the most sumptuous distressed lambskin. The dark brown is a BV ottone in the softest ever deerskin. 

Please tell me, should the Pandora be a keeper??


----------



## Spielberg1

fatcat2523 said:


> I am a guy 5'11 and use Medium size...tried to locate a lg size but it's discontiued...Med is fine for me only can't wear it cross body though! Hope this help!



fatcat! how about a modelling shot?!!

love your Marni and chanel -- you've got so many cool bags!


----------



## Spielberg1

hey Moi!

I say let it go 

it's almost not snakeskinny enough

as long as they keep making pandoras -- i bet they will make one you LOVE in a soon season


----------



## fatcat2523

Spielberg1 said:


> fatcat! how about a modelling shot?!!
> 
> love your Marni and chanel -- you've got so many cool bags!



I posted here before but here it is...


----------



## Spielberg1

fatcat2523 said:


> i posted here before but here it is...



LOVE!  so cool looking on you!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

moi et mes sacs said:


> I am posting the pic of my snakeskin print new medium Pandora.
> I do like it but I have another two also and need to decide. I cant really keep all three.
> The light brown is a Givenchy new moyen in the most sumptuous distressed lambskin. The dark brown is a BV ottone in the softest ever deerskin.
> 
> Please tell me, should the Pandora be a keeper??


 
Out of all 3, I love BV the most (most versatile either formal or causal)...2nd Pandora...least moyen 
I think Pandora style already has too much going on...with the print is just a bit over top...but it's just my opinion


----------



## moi et mes sacs

fatcat2523 said:


> Out of all 3, I love BV the most (most versatile either formal or causal)...2nd Pandora...least moyen
> I think Pandora style already has too much going on...with the print is just a bit over top...but it's just my opinion


 
Thanks for that. I love BV too but I also love the moyen. I agree the Pandora needs to go back.


----------



## fatcat2523

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for that. I love BV too but I also love the moyen. I agree the Pandora needs to go back.


 
There will be always a better one coming soon!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I did a reveal in the main thread for these two babies anyway, here's our contribution the marine belongs to moi and the black to my partner in crime, my sistah!!!


----------



## 2shai_

Congrats!!! I love the marine on you! It goes so well with your outfit =)! How are you liking the size? It's in the small right?



Bornsocialite26 said:


> I did a reveal in the main thread for these two babies anyway, here's our contribution the marine belongs to moi and the black to my partner in crime, my sistah!!!


----------



## 2shai_

Hi! For those of you living in HK, I saw the Ostrich Embossed Pandora in Black and Beige in the medium in Lane Crawford TST today. It actually looks pretty IRL! LVR has the small beige version....I wished they stocked the black small one! LOL


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Bornsocialite26 said:


> I did a reveal in the main thread for these two babies anyway, here's our contribution the marine belongs to moi and the black to my partner in crime, my sistah!!!



I love how the marine one goes with your outfit! And of course, you will never go wrong with the black ones. Are they the same size? small or medium? Congrats on your new beauties.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

ilovepapayamilk said:


> I love how the marine one goes with your outfit! And of course, you will never go wrong with the black ones. Are they the same size? small or medium? Congrats on your new beauties.



Thanks! yes both small, it just looks a bit big on me maybe because of my frame..but as I mentioned for ref...Im 108lbs and 5'8 oh the blackie belongs to sister btw


----------



## margaritas

I'm in the club! 

Introducing my black Pandora in the textured/wrinkled leather:






Love that my SA sent it in a Givenchy box:






Interior:











I think they are calling the medium size large now according to the card/tag:


----------



## margaritas

Would like to show off my other purchase as well! 

Dramolete sunglasses by Lumete:






LOVE the butterfly case:


----------



## luvmy3girls

thats my next one..love it in black. where did you purchase it from? any modeling shots


----------



## margaritas

^^ Mail-ordered from one of the Givenchy stores in Paris. I did take some mod shots but too shy to post in the end, sorry!


----------



## purse-nality

^awww don't be shy! and wow, that was fast! do you luv it, or do you luv it?! many CONGRATS!


----------



## margaritas

^^ Thank you! Apart from the weird leather smell (random but I realised I much prefer the smell of calfskin to lamb or sheepskin, haha)... I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

margaritas said:


> I'm in the club!
> 
> Introducing my black Pandora in the textured/wrinkled leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that my SA sent it in a Givenchy box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are calling the medium size large now according to the card/tag:




Congrats on your new baby! She is stunning, I love wrinkled leather. Do you mind letting me know the price purchased from Paris?


----------



## nielnielniel

margaritas said:


> ^^ Mail-ordered from one of the Givenchy stores in Paris. I did take some mod shots but too shy to post in the end, sorry!



Was it cheaper/more expensive? what about the sales tax?

You know..I can never tell the hardware on Givenchy...is that silver or gold?


----------



## margaritas

ilovepapayamilk said:


> Congrats on your new baby! She is stunning, I love wrinkled leather. Do you mind letting me know the price purchased from Paris?



Thank you! 

I was gonna get the smooth leather at first then I decided on wrinkled because I want to get a smooth leather Nightingale in the future. Another reason was because the wrinkled is much cheaper than the smooth. :shame:

Wrinkled medium/large is 1090 euros (I paid 877 euros after tax deduction.)
Smooth medium/large is 1230 euros.



nielnielniel said:


> Was it cheaper/more expensive? what about the sales tax?
> 
> You know..I can never tell the hardware on Givenchy...is that silver or gold?



Oh definitely cheaper! I saved almost SG$400 after factoring shipping (50 euros to SG) and 7% import tax. Got hit hard by customs though because my SA declared 1090 euros as the value instead of the 877 euros I paid.

Gold hardware, although the zippers are darker than the hardware at the handles and strap.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was gonna get the smooth leather at first then I decided on wrinkled because I want to get a smooth leather Nightingale in the future. Another reason was because the wrinkled is much cheaper than the smooth. :shame:
> 
> Wrinkled medium/large is 1090 euros (I paid 877 euros after tax deduction.)
> Smooth medium/large is 1230 euros.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## margaritas

^^ You're welcome!


----------



## miacillan

Hi *Margaritas*, congrats on your new pandora!  Welcome to the club!  

Last year I called Givenchy Paris at FSH and they said that they don't deduct the tax for overseas shipping (I'm located in Hong Kong).  So, this year they are ok to deduct the tax?  The tax deduction in France (Paris) is 16.39% when shipping overseas plus the shipping charge.  May I ask how did you get the Euro877 as it's more than 16.39% tax refund?  

Hope to hear from you soon.  I'm heading to Paris this Sunday and hope I can see some nice pandoras at the boutique! 

Enjoy your new bag!  

Cheers,
Mia



margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was gonna get the smooth leather at first then I decided on wrinkled because I want to get a smooth leather Nightingale in the future. Another reason was because the wrinkled is much cheaper than the smooth. :shame:
> 
> Wrinkled medium/large is 1090 euros (I paid 877 euros after tax deduction.)
> Smooth medium/large is 1230 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely cheaper! I saved almost SG$400 after factoring shipping (50 euros to SG) and 7% import tax. Got hit hard by customs though because my SA declared 1090 euros as the value instead of the 877 euros I paid.
> 
> Gold hardware, although the zippers are darker than the hardware at the handles and strap.


----------



## etyc

2shai_ said:


> Hi! For those of you living in HK, I saw the Ostrich Embossed Pandora in Black and Beige in the medium in Lane Crawford TST today. It actually looks pretty IRL! LVR has the small beige version....I wished they stocked the black small one! LOL



I also saw grey medium in wrinkled leather restocked in LC PP store last week.  Also saw a few others but can't remember the colors.  Probably a new shipment just arrived.


----------



## margaritas

miacillan said:


> Hi *Margaritas*, congrats on your new pandora!  Welcome to the club!
> 
> Last year I called Givenchy Paris at FSH and they said that they don't deduct the tax for overseas shipping (I'm located in Hong Kong).  So, this year they are ok to deduct the tax?  The tax deduction in France (Paris) is 16.39% when shipping overseas plus the shipping charge.  May I ask how did you get the Euro877 as it's more than 16.39% tax refund?
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon.  I'm heading to Paris this Sunday and hope I can see some nice pandoras at the boutique!
> 
> Enjoy your new bag!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia



Thank you! 

Oh I actually ordered mine from the FSH store! Didn't know they don't deduct tax previously.

VAT in France is 19.6%. So 1090-19.6%=877euros But if you physically purchase from the store, you can only get back around 12% due to admin charges.

Have fun in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals when you are back (I remember the amazing reveal you did in the Chanel sub-forum. )


----------



## etyc

margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh I actually ordered mine from the FSH store! Didn't know they don't deduct tax previously.
> 
> VAT in France is 19.6%. So 1090-19.6%=877euros But if you physically purchase from the store, you can only get back around 12% due to admin charges.
> 
> Have fun in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals when you are back (I remember the amazing reveal you did in the Chanel sub-forum. )



Hi Margaritas, which SA you are contacting and may I have his/her email?  Thanks!


----------



## miacillan

Wow *Margaritas*, you're so lucky!!  No designer stores in Paris offer the full 19.6% VAT refund even shipping overseas.  The most they offer is 16.39% and the other 3.x% is their own service charge.  I think either the SA did the calculation incorrectly and thought he/she can give back the whole tax refund, or it's really a policy only in Givenchy.  In any case, you're lucky to be offered the full 19.6% French tax back!

Hahaha.....I hope there are still nice things left in Paris after the Fashion Week. 

Cheers,
Mia



margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh I actually ordered mine from the FSH store! Didn't know they don't deduct tax previously.
> 
> VAT in France is 19.6%. So 1090-19.6%=877euros But if you physically purchase from the store, you can only get back around 12% due to admin charges.
> 
> Have fun in Paris! Can't wait to see your reveals when you are back (I remember the amazing reveal you did in the Chanel sub-forum. )


----------



## margaritas

etyc said:


> Hi Margaritas, which SA you are contacting and may I have his/her email?  Thanks!



PM-ed you!



miacillan said:


> Wow *Margaritas*, you're so lucky!!  No designer stores in Paris offer the full 19.6% VAT refund even shipping overseas.  The most they offer is 16.39% and the other 3.x% is their own service charge.  I think either the SA did the calculation incorrectly and thought he/she can give back the whole tax refund, or it's really a policy only in Givenchy.  In any case, you're lucky to be offered the full 19.6% French tax back!
> 
> Hahaha.....I hope there are still nice things left in Paris after the Fashion Week.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia



So far I've ordered from Celine and Givenchy in Paris then Chloe and YSL in London. For all these purchases, I've been given the full VAT deduction. I know the Balenciaga stores in Europe also give full VAT deduction. I wonder if it's because you're in HK which is tax-free so maybe there's a certain policy?


----------



## miacillan

Hi *Margaritas*, I've also ordered from Chanel, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Celine in Paris and other parts of France and they offer 16.39%, except for Celine which they don't do VAT refund for overseas shipping.  That's weird.  I don't think the VAT refund will differ for countries because they don't care about the customs duties on our end that we need or need not pay.  Oh well, I'll call the boutique later to ask.  Thanks again!



margaritas said:


> PM-ed you!
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've ordered from Celine and Givenchy in Paris then Chloe and YSL in London. For all these purchases, I've been given the full VAT deduction. I know the Balenciaga stores in Europe also give full VAT deduction. I wonder if it's because you're in HK which is tax-free so maybe there's a certain policy?


----------



## margaritas

miacillan said:


> Hi *Margaritas*, I've also ordered from Chanel, Balenciaga, Bottega Veneta, Celine in Paris and other parts of France and they offer 16.39%, except for Celine which they don't do VAT refund for overseas shipping.  That's weird.  I don't think the VAT refund will differ for countries because they don't care about the customs duties on our end that we need or need not pay.  Oh well, I'll call the boutique later to ask.  Thanks again!



Ok I think I know why! You actually got the full 19.6% VAT refund. The VAT-inclusive price is (100%+19.6%=119.6%) so to get the tax-free price, divide the VAT-inclusive price by 119.6%. Not sure why my Givenchy SA calculated differently though!

For Celine, I totally lucked out and got the VAT refund for my bag just before they changed their policy.


----------



## nielnielniel

magaritas...so all in all you paid like 979 Euros for the bag? And + local custom?

Sorry to probe so much!!!


----------



## margaritas

nielnielniel said:


> magaritas...so all in all you paid like 979 Euros for the bag? And + local custom?
> 
> Sorry to probe so much!!!



It's ok! I paid around 1003 euros in total because I was taxed 7% of 1090 euros (VAT-inclusive price), not 877 euros.


----------



## nielnielniel

thats still a very good price! congrats!!!!


----------



## margaritas

^^ It is! Thank you!


----------



## miacillan

For those of you who are located in HK, I just called Givenchy Paris FSH store today.

I asked about shipping to HK and it's Euro80 for a Pandora bag. Also, the tax refund is only 12% when you order from the phone, not like what margaritas said 19.6%.  

So, I'm going to buy there in person on Monday when I'm in Paris...hehe!  Save shipping!  Yay!

*margaritas*, you're a lucky one that your SA gave you 19.6% tax refund and only euro50 shipping.  I inquired for a medium pandora too....congrats again! 



margaritas said:


> It's ok! I paid around 1003 euros in total because I was taxed 7% of 1090 euros (VAT-inclusive price), not 877 euros.


----------



## luvmy3girls

what color are you going to get next???


----------



## margaritas

miacillan said:


> For those of you who are located in HK, I just called Givenchy Paris FSH store today.
> 
> I asked about shipping to HK and it's Euro80 for a Pandora bag. Also, the tax refund is only 12% when you order from the phone, not like what margaritas said 19.6%.
> 
> So, I'm going to buy there in person on Monday when I'm in Paris...hehe!  Save shipping!  Yay!
> 
> *margaritas*, you're a lucky one that your SA gave you 19.6% tax refund and only euro50 shipping.  I inquired for a medium pandora too....congrats again!




Not sure why the inconsistency? 

But it's ok, at least you're getting 12% off (better than nothing) and no import taxes! 

Have fun (shopping) in Paris! I'm jealous!


----------



## 2shai_

There are new pebbled leather pandoras on Barneys.com! I really want the Black version now! lol

What do you think? Do you prefer the crinkled leather or the pebbled one?

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Link-Product?pid=00505010680179


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I think I like the pepe leather one. Not sure which one is which. I like the leather on the ones that you and I have, best.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^isnt that the same as the black one you have??


----------



## margaritas

*2shai_*: I think I've seen the pebbled one at my local Givenchy store. I don't really like it. I think it'll be nicer if the pebble effect is 'softer'.


----------



## 2shai_

Nope, the ones we have is the crinkled leather version. I almost got swayed for a bit! haha The pebbled ones remind me of AW Rocco bag.



luvmy3girls said:


> ^^isnt that the same as the black one you have??


----------



## 2shai_

Really? I'll trust your judgment. I should be happy with the black one I already have lol. 



margaritas said:


> *2shai_*: I think I've seen the pebbled one at my local Givenchy store. I don't really like it. I think it'll be nicer if the pebble effect is 'softer'.


----------



## luvmy3girls

ya..I like the crinkled ones best


----------



## margaritas

2shai_ said:


> Really? I'll trust your judgment. I should be happy with the black one I already have lol.



Yes, save your $$$ for other bags!


----------



## pixiejenna

I like the wrinkle leather better. I'd like the pebbled more if it was smaller "pebbles"(for a lack of a better word to describe it). I saw this leather the last time I was in Barneys I felt like it made the bag look like it had pimples or warts all over it. I also had a unexplained urge to want to squish them(not going to lie I have this thing for squishing stuff I always have anything that looks squishy MUST be squished). I felt the texture of this leather was really off putting but that's JMO.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I really wish there was a specific Givenchy forum


----------



## margaritas

pixiejenna said:


> I like the wrinkle leather better. I'd like the pebbled more if it was smaller "pebbles"(for a lack of a better word to describe it). I saw this leather the last time I was in Barneys I felt like it made the bag look like it had pimples or warts all over it. I also had a unexplained urge to want to squish them(not going to lie I have this thing for squishing stuff I always have anything that looks squishy MUST be squished). I felt the texture of this leather was really off putting but that's JMO.



I have to agree, off-putting is the word. Sorry Givenchy!


----------



## etyc

2shai_ said:


> Really? I'll trust your judgment. I should be happy with the black one I already have lol.



Agree.  The wrinkled one looks chic...  Forget about the new one.


----------



## clubbingpink

http://www.barneys.com/Small-Pandora-Tex-Messenger/00505010680193,default,pd.html

Love this new color of pandora


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Lovin my pandora to pieces


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^so cute!!


----------



## 2shai_

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-large-pandora-p-1944.html

Black Large Pandora on ******! Great price too! =)


----------



## falcon2000fa

I can't believe someone asked if Barney's was legit. If we have to worry about Barney's I am convinced that every bag is a fake.


----------



## 2shai_

Haha I know that poster is banned already. Maybe she didn't know what Barneys was. 



falcon2000fa said:


> I can't believe someone asked if Barney's was legit. If we have to worry about Barney's I am convinced that every bag is a fake.


----------



## 2shai_

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/pandora_messenger_bag/37925?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=37925

Another pandora on Ssense.com. The bag on the photo seems to be a defect though. The handles are placed the wrong way around, you can see the underside on the front of the bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

2shai_ said:


> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-black-large-pandora-p-1944.html
> 
> Black Large Pandora on ******! Great price too! =)




I just snagged one! I"m excited beyond belief. I've been wanting this one for a while and I've been waiting for my April bonus. I really wanted the one with the chain handle. I emailed E to see if she had any of those on order but she didn't so I snagged this one. As much as I want the one with the chain handle it would be $600+ more than this one I'm not sure if I can justify the price difference. I can't wait for it!


----------



## nielnielniel

damn...pixiejenna you are fast! how much was it?


----------



## littlerock

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Lovin my pandora to pieces



You look GREAT!!  Can I ask if this is the small, medium or large? Thanks!


----------



## cali_to_ny

pixiejenna said:


> I just snagged one! I"m excited beyond belief. I've been wanting this one for a while and I've been waiting for my April bonus. I really wanted the one with the chain handle. I emailed E to see if she had any of those on order but she didn't so I snagged this one. As much as I want the one with the chain handle it would be $600+ more than this one I'm not sure if I can justify the price difference. I can't wait for it!


Congrats, that one looked GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

nielnielniel said:


> damn...pixiejenna you are fast! how much was it?



$1395 what a steal! I think I may have gotten the last one, cause after I checked out I clicked back on the givenchy tab so I could ogle it some more and it wasn't listed anymore.



cali_to_ny said:


> Congrats, that one looked GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks I can't wait to get it!


----------



## margaritas

pixiejenna said:


> I just snagged one! I"m excited beyond belief. I've been wanting this one for a while and I've been waiting for my April bonus. I really wanted the one with the chain handle. I emailed E to see if she had any of those on order but she didn't so I snagged this one. As much as I want the one with the chain handle it would be $600+ more than this one I'm not sure if I can justify the price difference. I can't wait for it!



Congrats!! The chain handle one is gorgeous but $600 is A LOT so I think you made the right decision. So excited for you!


----------



## pixiejenna

margaritas said:


> Congrats!! The chain handle one is gorgeous but $600 is A LOT so I think you made the right decision. So excited for you!



ITA I went to barneys to look at the one I just purchased and I just happened to stumble across the one with the chain handle and I totally fell for it. As much as I love it that is a huge price difference and now I don't have to pay cook county taxes(10%) so it's a double win.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Congrats on your new Pandora, So so so jealous.... I would also snagged it at the heartbeat! I bought one Chloe bag from them, very good experience.


----------



## clubbingpink

2shai_ said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product/givenchy/pandora_messenger_bag/37925?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=37925
> 
> Another pandora on Ssense.com. The bag on the photo seems to be a defect though. The handles are placed the wrong way around, you can see the underside on the front of the bag.



omg the defect is pretty serious. how did nobody catch this? lol why are they selling this!!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

2shai_ said:


> http://www.ssense.com/women/product...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=37925
> 
> Another pandora on Ssense.com. The bag on the photo seems to be a defect though. The handles are placed the wrong way around, you can see the underside on the front of the bag.



WOW, You have eagle eyes !!!! 

Even I reside in Montreal, I have never purchased from them as they are always having higher prices...for the same price tag....I rather go to Holts at least I can touch it before I buy !


----------



## nielnielniel

remember to post modelling pics soon!!


----------



## 2shai_

Congrats! I knew someone on here would buy her! Its really a great price especially for the larger size and with no sales tax! Its also so much better than paying more for the chain handle one.  Please post mod pics when you get it!



pixiejenna said:


> I just snagged one! I"m excited beyond belief. I've been wanting this one for a while and I've been waiting for my April bonus. I really wanted the one with the chain handle. I emailed E to see if she had any of those on order but she didn't so I snagged this one. As much as I want the one with the chain handle it would be $600+ more than this one I'm not sure if I can justify the price difference. I can't wait for it!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

littlerock said:


> You look GREAT!!  Can I ask if this is the small, medium or large? Thanks!



awww thanks! just small


----------



## alisonanna

FINALLY got one yesterday - I just love it.  Pebbled leather, black, so soft.
So soft that I was wondering, do they stretch much?  I want it just the way it is!
crazy, weird design that really works!


----------



## alisonanna

small black


----------



## 2shai_

Oooo Nice! You finally got one. Congrats!!!!  How are you liking the pebbled leather?


----------



## alisonanna

I think it's nice - silky and shiny.  
I don't have an issue with it 
I've always like the YSL pebbled too, and I have another Givenchy with pebbled leather (it's a little stiffer) I like a lot.

I was going to hold out for a smooth black, but I actually think this will be better for me.  Have you seen the blue textured bags on the Barneys website? - they are really tdf!


----------



## pixiejenna

I got it yesterday! It's a large and I'm 5'3'' plus size for reference.






Here's the front pocket, I don't know why but I"m obsessed with it even though I really have nothing of real importance to put in it. Maybe that's why I'm obsessed, lol. I suppose if you ride a bus/train it would be a great place to put your pass.











Here it is crossbody.





I'm really loving it! It hugs your body just perfectly. I think my Bal velo & town might have been replaced!


----------



## pixiejenna

alisonanna said:


> small black



Wow your pebbled leather looks great! The ones I saw looked nothing like this, maybe the lot I saw were just bad looking. They didn't look as "pebbled" as yours, the pebble texture was much larger and stretched out/wavy looking.


----------



## 2shai_

Wow *pixiejenna*! It looks great on you! I've always wanted a Bal GH Town but the strap is so long that the bag hits my knee (i'm 5'0"). I think the pandora sits just right on the body crossbody and slung over the shoulder. That's why I love it so much! =)

*Alisonanna*, yes I saw the blue one on Barneys! Love that color!


----------



## DisCo

Does anybody know the kind of red colour for the small textured Pandora being sold at LVR? Ist it more like a wine/burgundy colour or bright red-orangey red? They don't have photos of the red ATM but I'm trying to decide between this one or the brown.


----------



## clubbingpink

pixiejenna said:


> I got it yesterday! It's a large and I'm 5'3'' plus size for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the front pocket, I don't know why but I"m obsessed with it even though I really have nothing of real importance to put in it. Maybe that's why I'm obsessed, lol. I suppose if you ride a bus/train it would be a great place to put your pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving it! It hugs your body just perfectly. I think my Bal velo & town might have been replaced!



Omg! The leather looks gorgeous!!! I have the crinkled leather one and some times I wish I have both!!!!


----------



## margaritas

*alisonanna*: Congrats! Your Pandora actually looks really good! Like *pixiejenna*, the one I saw at my local Givenchy store was awful. I actually called them recently to enquire about some stuff and I casually asked about Pandora availability and the pebbled one (which is always on display) is still there!

*pixiejenna*: Congrats! It looks fab on you! It's the perfect cross-body bag, isn't it?  And now you're making me have second thoughts about my wrinkled one (previously I had a hard time deciding between the two) but I'm gonna try and convince myself I will save smooth leather for the Nightingale!


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Does anybody know the kind of red colour for the small textured Pandora being sold at LVR? Ist it more like a wine/burgundy colour or bright red-orangey red? They don't have photos of the red ATM but I'm trying to decide between this one or the brown.



This isn't very helpful but a while back I tried on a red smooth leather Pandora at my local Givenchy store and the red is a very bright orangey-red:







I have no idea though if it will be the same red as LVR's.


----------



## pinkmotels

Has anyone seen this pandora in store or elsewhere online? I need somewhere or someone who can ship to Aus if possible! 

http://www.barneys.com/Petit-Pandora-Nubuck-Messenger/00505007046469,default,pd.html

I'm looking for a simple black bag that I can use for work, weekends etc. I love the pandora, however with the gold hardware I find it a little flashy (for me anyway) and I'd prefer something a little more subtle but still with that unique shape. I'm tossing up between the pandora or the proenza ps1, but I'm a little concerned because a) my job means I lug around a lot of "bag crap" - iPad, paperwork, magazines etc and b) I don't baby my bags at all! I'm usually on the go and while I'll use a leather protector and try to avoid spilling things on them/getting in rain, I don't really want a delicate bag. 
The pandora looks strong enough to hold up for all of this, and I'm a little worried a ps1 would be too delicate/wouldn't hold all the junk I carry around. 

I also need something I can take from work in the day to evening events and meetings, and I feel like the plain black would help resolve some wardrobe issues. 

I'm also fairly petite (5"2) and am not sure what size I should go for. Any suggestions would be great


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> This isn't very helpful but a while back I tried on a red smooth leather Pandora at my local Givenchy store and the red is a very bright orangey-red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea though if it will be the same red as LVR's.



Thanks for the pic *margaritas*!! The colour is beautiful but it's the kind of red I'm avoiding as I find it too bright for my wardrobe and wouldn't complement my skintone as well.  I'm hoping for a wine-y red hue with a little brown undertones which I'm hoping the one at LVR is.  I'm tempted to make a gamble and if it's not the kind of red I like, I will just exchange it for the brown which is my other option...thinking


----------



## pinkmotels

pixiejenna said:


> I got it yesterday! It's a large and I'm 5'3'' plus size for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the front pocket, I don't know why but I"m obsessed with it even though I really have nothing of real importance to put in it. Maybe that's why I'm obsessed, lol. I suppose if you ride a bus/train it would be a great place to put your pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really loving it! It hugs your body just perfectly. I think my Bal velo & town might have been replaced!


Pixiejenna your pandora looks amazing on you! That leather looks so beautiful and soft.


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Thanks for the pic *margaritas*!! The colour is beautiful but it's the kind of red I'm avoiding as I find it too bright for my wardrobe and wouldn't complement my skintone as well.  I'm hoping for a wine-y red hue with a little brown undertones which I'm hoping the one at LVR is.  I'm tempted to make a gamble and if it's not the kind of red I like, I will just exchange it for the brown which is my other option...thinking



You're welcome!

Maybe you can contact LVR and ask for a pic or description? If they can't give you a certain answer, I would go with the brown just to be safe... mail order exchange can be quite a hassle!


----------



## pixiejenna

2shai_ said:


> Wow *pixiejenna*! It looks great on you! I've always wanted a Bal GH Town but the strap is so long that the bag hits my knee (i'm 5'0"). I think the pandora sits just right on the body crossbody and slung over the shoulder. That's why I love it so much! =)


*
Thanks 2shai_. Honestly if I wasn't plus size I don't think I would like  the velo or town as much as I do, it would definitely sit a lot lower  on me.
* 




clubbingpink said:


> Omg! The leather looks gorgeous!!! I have the crinkled leather one and some times I wish I have both!!!!


*Thanks, I also want a crinkled leather one too. Maybe next year I'm trying to be good and cut back on how many bags I buy this year.*



margaritas said:


> *alisonanna*: Congrats! Your Pandora actually looks really good! Like *pixiejenna*, the one I saw at my local Givenchy store was awful. I actually called them recently to enquire about some stuff and I casually asked about Pandora availability and the pebbled one (which is always on display) is still there!
> 
> *pixiejenna*: Congrats! It looks fab on you! It's the perfect cross-body bag, isn't it?  And now you're making me have second thoughts about my wrinkled one (previously I had a hard time deciding between the two) but I'm gonna try and convince myself I will save smooth leather for the Nightingale!


*Thanks! You know you really can't go wrong either way but since the Nightingale doesn't offer a crinkle leather(at least I haven't seen any that are). Or you can go half way and find a nice pebbled one so you still have some texture to the leather.*



pinkmotels said:


> Pixiejenna your pandora looks amazing on you! That leather looks so beautiful and soft.


*Thank a bunch, I am really enjoying the leather on this. I'm so use to trying to be delicate with my Bal's and this leather is way more durable and yet smooshy at the same time it's awesome.*


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

pixiejenna

You rock the bag, looks awesome on you!


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Maybe you can contact LVR and ask for a pic or description? If they can't give you a certain answer, I would go with the brown just to be safe... mail order exchange can be quite a hassle!



Pics of the small red pandora are now up at LVR! Good thing I didn't make the gamble cos the red colour is soooo bright it even hurt my eyes just looking at it on the screen.  

But now I'm confusing myself even more because I also love the black! So now it's between the textured black and textured brown for me.  I have 2 black bags but both in SH...so the black pandora would be my first black with GH.  With the brown, I have a couple but they're LV brown canvas bags and not cross body styles and I like how you can really see the textured leather of the brown. Confused!


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Pics of the small red pandora are now up at LVR! Good thing I didn't make the gamble cos the red colour is soooo bright it even hurt my eyes just looking at it on the screen.
> 
> But now I'm confusing myself even more because I also love the black! So now it's between the textured black and textured brown for me.  I have 2 black bags but both in SH...so the black pandora would be my first black with GH.  With the brown, I have a couple but they're LV brown canvas bags and not cross body styles and I like how you can really see the textured leather of the brown. Confused!



Looks like it's the same shade as the one I tried on!

I'm biased towards black bags (all my bags are black so far :shame so I vote for black! But you're right; the texture will probably show better on the brown which is really nice as well. Sorry I'm no help but at least you know you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your choice and I can't wait to see which one you'll go with!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I think I like the black best. I really like it with the gold hardware. I'm trying to decide if I want the black pandora or a black nightingale


----------



## pixiejenna

ilovepapayamilk said:


> pixiejenna
> 
> You rock the bag, looks awesome on you!



Thanks


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Looks like it's the same shade as the one I tried on!
> 
> I'm biased towards black bags (all my bags are black so far :shame so I vote for black! But you're right; the texture will probably show better on the brown which is really nice as well. Sorry I'm no help but at least you know you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with your choice and I can't wait to see which one you'll go with!



Thanks margaritas!! The thing that's making me love the black is the gold hardware...I really love the contrast! And of course it's really the most versatile colour with no worries about colour transfer, etc....especially when I'm planning to use this as a travel bag too.  



luvmy3girls said:


> I think I like the black best. I really like it with the gold hardware. I'm trying to decide if I want the black pandora or a black nightingale



The nightingale is a gorgeous bag too! The leather looks amazing in these bags...do they use the same leather as the Pandora? Can you carry the Nightingale crossbody too?


----------



## clubbingpink

DisCo said:


> Thanks margaritas!! The thing that's making me love the black is the gold hardware...I really love the contrast! And of course it's really the most versatile colour with no worries about colour transfer, etc....especially when I'm planning to use this as a travel bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> The nightingale is a gorgeous bag too! The leather looks amazing in these bags...do they use the same leather as the Pandora? Can you carry the Nightingale crossbody too?



You can't carry the Nightingale crossbody. But there is a shoulder strap.


----------



## margaritas

Guys, I need help. So I finally used my Pandora today and when I was dumping an A4 size book in, I had a little difficulty - horizontally it could barely fit through the opening. Which seems a little strange to me as I thought I got the bigger size (med/large) and my book should have gone in easily. Now I suspect I have been sent the wrong size. When I first received the bag, I didn't think much of it as I have tried on a med/large at my local store and when I tried on my bag, it didn't feel any smaller.

So I just measured my bag to compare with online measurements. According to LVR, the measurements are as follows:

Small: 22 by 33 by 15.5 cm
Medium: 26 by 38 by 17.5 cm

I measured the rectangular part of my Pandora - it's approx. 37 by 22 by 24 cm. For the height (22 cm), I measured only the distance between the zippers (zippers included.) Now I'm confused. While the length of my Pandora is closer to the medium (37/38 cm), the height is same as the small? As for the width, I don't really know where to measure as the shape of the Pandora is kinda odd. I got 24 cm by measuring the width perpendicular to the height of the bag. Hope you get what I mean. Which doesn't come close to any of the online given measurements? I probably measured a different area though.

Anyway, the more I look at my bag the more it looks like a small to me. I know the best way for me to confirm is to go down to my local Givenchy store to compare but I'm kinda busy with exam preparations. So thought I post here first and see what's everyone's thoughts.


----------



## margaritas

Decided to post a couple of mod pics... please let me know if you think my bag looks more like a small or a med/large.

I'm 5'2 and UK size 12/14 (US size 8/10):


----------



## luvmy3girls

margaritas said:


> Decided to post a couple of mod pics... please let me know if you think my bag looks more like a small or a med/large.
> 
> I'm 5'2 and UK size 12/14 (US size 8/10):


I can't really tell what sz it looks like, but it looks really cute! Love the black. What sz does it say on the back of the booklet that came with it?


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Decided to post a couple of mod pics... please let me know if you think my bag looks more like a small or a med/large.
> 
> I'm 5'2 and UK size 12/14 (US size 8/10):



It does look like a small to me! I find the measurements that LVR gives a bit off even with their other bags so I'd look at other sites for the correct dimensions. BTW, even if it's the wrong size that black is gorgeous on you! Your pictures have now convinced me to get a small crinkled black  hope you get to exchange it at your local boutique margaritas and I think it's best not to use it first while you're still sorting it out  Good luck!


----------



## pixiejenna

margaritas said:


> Guys, I need help. So I finally used my Pandora today and when I was dumping an A4 size book in, I had a little difficulty - horizontally it could barely fit through the opening. Which seems a little strange to me as I thought I got the bigger size (med/large) and my book should have gone in easily. Now I suspect I have been sent the wrong size. When I first received the bag, I didn't think much of it as I have tried on a med/large at my local store and when I tried on my bag, it didn't feel any smaller.
> 
> So I just measured my bag to compare with online measurements. According to LVR, the measurements are as follows:
> 
> Small: 22 by 33 by 15.5 cm
> Medium: 26 by 38 by 17.5 cm
> 
> I measured the rectangular part of my Pandora - it's approx. 37 by 22 by 24 cm. For the height (22 cm), I measured only the distance between the zippers (zippers included.) Now I'm confused. While the length of my Pandora is closer to the medium (37/38 cm), the height is same as the small? As for the width, I don't really know where to measure as the shape of the Pandora is kinda odd. I got 24 cm by measuring the width perpendicular to the height of the bag. Hope you get what I mean. Which doesn't come close to any of the online given measurements? I probably measured a different area though.
> 
> Anyway, the more I look at my bag the more it looks like a small to me. I know the best way for me to confirm is to go down to my local Givenchy store to compare but I'm kinda busy with exam preparations. So thought I post here first and see what's everyone's thoughts.




I'm not a expert but I think it might be the small too. Here's a link to one at Barneys that's small. When I did the inches to cm conversion on what you posted it was pretty close to the size listed on the Barneys webpage. 
http://www.barneys.com/Small-Pepe-Pandora-Messenger/00505010680032,default,pd.html


----------



## bumble1

I just got this bag in the small size, and I think that's what yours is as well. Gorgeous!


----------



## 2shai_

It does look like a small to me. Measurements sometimes gets confusing with the pandora.

Heres a comparison photo from cultstatus you can compare it with.


----------



## madame BERGDORF

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?


barneys & bergdorf goodman!!! they have GIVENCHY PANDORA!!!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

margaritas said:


> Guys, I need help. So I finally used my Pandora today and when I was dumping an A4 size book in, I had a little difficulty - horizontally it could barely fit through the opening. Which seems a little strange to me as I thought I got the bigger size (med/large) and my book should have gone in easily. Now I suspect I have been sent the wrong size. When I first received the bag, I didn't think much of it as I have tried on a med/large at my local store and when I tried on my bag, it didn't feel any smaller.
> 
> So I just measured my bag to compare with online measurements. According to LVR, the measurements are as follows:
> 
> Small: 22 by 33 by 15.5 cm
> Medium: 26 by 38 by 17.5 cm
> 
> I measured the rectangular part of my Pandora - it's approx. 37 by 22 by 24 cm. For the height (22 cm), I measured only the distance between the zippers (zippers included.) Now I'm confused. While the length of my Pandora is closer to the medium (37/38 cm), the height is same as the small? As for the width, I don't really know where to measure as the shape of the Pandora is kinda odd. I got 24 cm by measuring the width perpendicular to the height of the bag. Hope you get what I mean. Which doesn't come close to any of the online given measurements? I probably measured a different area though.
> 
> Anyway, the more I look at my bag the more it looks like a small to me. I know the best way for me to confirm is to go down to my local Givenchy store to compare but I'm kinda busy with exam preparations. So thought I post here first and see what's everyone's thoughts.





I have same opinions like pixiejenna and 2shai's.It looks like the small one to me and I'm 5"2, too. I ordered a small one and returned it since it's too small for my taste (I usually wear big bags) after trying it on.


----------



## margaritas

Thanks for your opinion, everyone. I think I will try to make time to go down to my local boutique and see if they can help me. Hopefully I can get it exchanged locally. I shall e-mail my SA too and see what she says.


----------



## margaritas

Girls with the small wrinkled Pandora, can you do me a favour by measuring the rectangular front of the bag? So I can further confirm the size. TIA!


----------



## bumble1

I can measure mine, but in the meantime, what are your concerns? I think the bag looks great on you! Is it because you paid the higher price associated with the larger one?


----------



## margaritas

Yes it's the price issue plus I wanted the bigger size for travel (I need it to fit my 13 inch MacBook, horizontally.) Ugh I'm getting more mad thinking about this.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^does your tag say a large??


----------



## margaritas

^^ Yes.


----------



## luvmy3girls

the more i look at your pics it does kinda look like the small.  I'm sorry...I would be so irritated. Hopefully you can get it exchanged


----------



## DisCo

Ok I just took the plunge and got the textured small in black at LVR!  For those who have bought bags at LVR, how long does it usually take to ship item after initial confirmation with CC? I've read that it could take weeks? Hope I get it soon!


----------



## DisCo

Is Kate's black Pandora a small or medium?


----------



## bumble1

^^ That looks medium to me.


----------



## DisCo

bumble1 said:


> ^^ That looks medium to me.



I thought so!  I'm starting to think that I ordered the wrong size...seems like the medium would look better on my frame and would suit my needs more.  I guess I can always exchange it to a bigger size after I receive and try out the small.  But LVR only has the textured medium in navy...sigh. Hope they get more stocks by the time I receive mine!


----------



## luvmy3girls

for you girls with the black pandora...do you prefer this over the black nightingale? I'm going to order one of these next week, but can't decide which one I want. One day I want the pandora and  the next day I want the Nightingale..ugh!!


----------



## margaritas

Just returned from my local Givenchy store and it turns out my Pandora is the correct size! 

Excuse me while I go dig a hole now to crawl into - I sent a few e-mails to my SA and the manager of the store I ordered from (my SA is away so I phoned the store and was told the manager will contact me but he/she hasn't done so hence the multiple panic e-mails. :shame


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Just returned from my local Givenchy store and it turns out my Pandora is the correct size!
> 
> Excuse me while I go dig a hole now to crawl into - I sent a few e-mails to my SA and the manager of the store I ordered from (my SA is away so I phoned the store and was told the manager will contact me but he/she hasn't done so hence the multiple panic e-mails. :shame



Glad your black's the correct size margaritas! It seems like the small and medium has such a small difference that it's hard to gauge the sizes just by pictures alone. I've read a post from a Pandora owner who was able to put in her 15" macbook easily inside hers....I guess this is the former "Large" size? But does your 13" Mac fit inside your medium even if the opening's a bit snug? I'm just currently wondering if the small that I'm waiting for is spacious enough for everyday/travel although I only intend to put an ipad in mine and not a laptop.


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Glad your black's the correct size margaritas! It seems like the small and medium has such a small difference that it's hard to gauge the sizes just by pictures alone. *I've read a post from a Pandora owner who was able to put in her 15" macbook easily inside hers*....I guess this is the former "Large" size? But does your 13" Mac fit inside your medium even if the opening's a bit snug? I'm just currently wondering if the small that I'm waiting for is spacious enough for everyday/travel although I only intend to put an ipad in mine and not a laptop.



I read that too! And if I remember correctly, she mentioned hers was a medium so that sparked my suspicion partly. The sizes are so confusing - I kept looking at the different pictures in this thread. *pixiejenna*'s Pandora looks much bigger than mine (almost like the discontinued large) while *Bornsocialite26* and *purse-nality*'s small Pandoras look like the same size as mine (but it's probably because these ladies are tiny while I need to lose a good few lbs! :shame

I haven't tried but I think my Macbook should be able to fit into the bag but it definitely can't go in horizontally (gotta place it in diagonally or vertically first.)


----------



## margaritas

luvmy3girls said:


> for you girls with the black pandora...do you prefer this over the black nightingale? I'm going to order one of these next week, but can't decide which one I want. One day I want the pandora and  the next day I want the Nightingale..ugh!!



I think you need both!  I don't have a Nightingale yet but I'm planning to get one in the future. Tried on a medium just now and I'm in love! The lambskin is so nice and soft.


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> I read that too! And if I remember correctly, she mentioned hers was a medium so that sparked my suspicion partly. The sizes are so confusing - I kept looking at the different pictures in this thread. *pixiejenna*'s Pandora looks much bigger than mine (almost like the discontinued large) while *Bornsocialite26* and *purse-nality*'s small Pandoras look like the same size as mine (but it's probably because these ladies are tiny while I need to lose a good few lbs! :shame
> 
> I haven't tried but I think my Macbook should be able to fit into the bag but it definitely can't go in horizontally (gotta place it in diagonally or vertically first.)



I know what you mean by the varying sizes!! I think it was *vlore* who got a smooth large too and I was surprised that hers was a large as it looked medium/small to me.  I think this bag also looks bigger/smaller depending on how full it is.  A small stuffed with a lot of things would look like a medium and so on.  

Oh well just crossing my fingers that the small will be perfect on me!


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> *I think you need both! * I don't have a Nightingale yet but I'm planning to get one in the future. Tried on a medium just now and I'm in love! The lambskin is so nice and soft.



I agree!! Maybe get the other one in another colour!


----------



## adeener

I've been having the same pandora vs nightingale debate for the past few months. I decided to get the nightingale because I've been lusting after it for much longer than the pandora. I figured the pandora can come next if I still want it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^what size did you get the nightingale in? I'm thinking I might get a large


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> I know what you mean by the varying sizes!! I think it was *vlore* who got a smooth large too and I was surprised that hers was a large as it looked medium/small to me.  *I think this bag also looks bigger/smaller depending on how full it is.*  A small stuffed with a lot of things would look like a medium and so on.
> 
> Oh well just crossing my fingers that the small will be perfect on me!





Hope your Pandora arrives soon, I'm excited for you! 



adeener said:


> I've been having the same pandora vs nightingale debate for the past few months. I decided to get the nightingale because I've been lusting after it for much longer than the pandora. I figured the pandora can come next if I still want it.



I wanted the Nightingale for ages but decided to get the Pandora first because it's is so different from my other bags - in terms of the unique design and it being my first and only cross-body bag.


----------



## XXMissBonnieXX

Olive color is really nice tho!


----------



## adeener

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^what size did you get the nightingale in? I'm thinking I might get a large



I bought a medium, which is already quite big. I'm 5'2" and the large looked like luggage!


----------



## DisCo

I just got my small black Pandora from LVR! Unfortunately, I need to have it exchanged because the lower back part of the bag is already peeling!  I wonder if the Pandora's leather (textured) is really this sensitive? or this is just a manufacturing defect? I hope the leather wouldn't peel with just normal friction with clothing! Sigh....but otherwise, the size of the small is perfect!! really spacious ad perfect for my travelling needs!


----------



## luvmy3girls

adeener said:


> I bought a medium, which is already quite big. I'm 5'2" and the large looked like luggage!


 I'm 5'8"..so I was thinking the large would be better for me. I also love big bags


----------



## bumble1

DisCo said:


> I just got my small black Pandora from LVR! Unfortunately, I need to have it exchanged because the lower back part of the bag is already peeling!  I wonder if the Pandora's leather (textured) is really this sensitive? or this is just a manufacturing defect? I hope the leather wouldn't peel with just normal friction with clothing! Sigh....but otherwise, the size of the small is perfect!! really spacious ad perfect for my travelling needs!



Peeling? Wow. They should not have sent it to you that way. My bag is relatively sturdy and I couldn't imagine it peeling; perhaps you received a defective one? There should be more out there they you can exchange it for though.


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> I just got my small black Pandora from LVR! Unfortunately, I need to have it exchanged because the lower back part of the bag is already peeling!  I wonder if the Pandora's leather (textured) is really this sensitive? or this is just a manufacturing defect? I hope the leather wouldn't peel with just normal friction with clothing! Sigh....but otherwise, the size of the small is perfect!! really spacious ad perfect for my travelling needs!



Oh no, hope you get it exchanged soon! 

I don't recall seeing any peeling on mine but then again I didn't examine the bag in detail. I just find the leather a bit stiff so I can't wait for the bag to break in and be all slouchy!


----------



## margaritas

adeener said:


> I bought a medium, which is already quite big. I'm 5'2" and the large looked like luggage!





luvmy3girls said:


> I'm 5'8"..so I was thinking the large would be better for me. I also love big bags



I thought the medium is a little small and the handles are a tad short (I had to carefully loop my hand through if I want to carry the bag on my forearm) but the large is huge! Almost if not the same size as the YSL oversized muse.


----------



## DisCo

bumble1 said:


> Peeling? Wow. They should not have sent it to you that way. My bag is relatively sturdy and I couldn't imagine it peeling; perhaps you received a defective one? There should be more out there they you can exchange it for though.





margaritas said:


> Oh no, hope you get it exchanged soon!
> 
> I don't recall seeing any peeling on mine but then again I didn't examine the bag in detail. I just find the leather a bit stiff so I can't wait for the bag to break in and be all slouchy!



Ok I took photos of the peeling part...looks really awful and I think it will even worsen if it will endure constant rubbing on clothing.  Looks like a defect though because the peeling is along one of the lines of the leather's wrinkles.  







I still love it though...it's so gorgeous!


----------



## margaritas

*DisCo*: That doesn't look good... defective for sure!


----------



## luvmy3girls

margaritas said:


> I thought the medium is a little small and the handles are a tad short (I had to carefully loop my hand through if I want to carry the bag on my forearm) but the large is huge! Almost if not the same size as the YSL oversized muse.



So...do you think they were both awkward sizes? Now that you have the pandora..do you prefer that over the nightingale?


----------



## lil_fashionista

I just saw the Mini today and I'm officially obsessed.  Does anyone else have one?  What fits inside?  I love it, but I'm scared that my things won't fit.


----------



## margaritas

luvmy3girls said:


> So...do you think they were both awkward sizes? Now that you have the pandora..do you prefer that over the nightingale?



Hmm not really, it's just that I want a bag that can fit more than my Bal City but smaller than my YSL Oversized Muse. To me, the medium Nightingale looks like it can only carry around the same amount if not just a little more than my City. If there's a size between the medium and large, it will be perfect for my needs. I think the large will be a good size for you as you're tall.

I don't have a Nightingale yet so I don't know for sure which one I prefer. I love both though - the Nightingale for its classic shape/design and the Pandora for its uniqueness. I thought about it and if one is going to get only one Givenchy, it should be the Pandora. Such a different bag and I LOVE that it can be carried many ways, it's so versatile.


----------



## pixiejenna

DisCo I'm so sorry to see that flaw you should defiantly exchange it for another bag. That's really a bad tear, I would also that the tear would get worse when you use it.


----------



## purse-nality

*disco*, absolutely return/exchange! that's unacceptable! have to commend LVR's delivery, though. my, that was super fast!  my friend's (asia) took about 5 biz days.


*margaritas*, glad you got the size all figured out! wanna add that since you got 37cm lengthwise, despite the rest parts, its a dead giveaway for a med/large... enjoy babe!


----------



## Blue*Rose

Anyone have trouble with dye loss? I got my small flat/matte/non-shiny black Pandora last week and wore it out to a soccer tournament this weekend and there's a spot where some dye appears to have rubbed off, the black is just a half shade lighter in a few spots and I know it wasn't like that when I took it out of the box. I was using Neutrogena spray-on sunblock and I suspect that my arm rubbing against the bag caused the dye to rub off. 
 I was going to send it back, but it occurred to me that I should apply a leather protector to the bag anyway. I tested a tiny spot and the pre-treatment seemed to help level the color out and I can *barely* see the faded spot now. 
Just wondering if anyone else has had that problem. The tag inside the bag says that dye can come off if it comes in contact with water or oil. Its a feature, not a defect, they say.


----------



## margaritas

purse-nality said:


> *margaritas*, glad you got the size all figured out! wanna add that since you got 37cm lengthwise, despite the rest parts, its a dead giveaway for a med/large... enjoy babe!



Thanks babe, you enjoy your beautiful brown too!


----------



## adeener

margaritas said:


> I thought the medium is a little small and the handles are a tad short (I had to carefully loop my hand through if I want to carry the bag on my forearm) but the large is huge! Almost if not the same size as the YSL oversized muse.



You're right. The medium handles are really short. It's difficult to wear on the crook of the arm.


----------



## adeener

I have a bal city and part time and the medium nightingale definitely holds A LOT more than either of them.  



margaritas said:


> Hmm not really, it's just that I want a bag that can fit more than my Bal City but smaller than my YSL Oversized Muse. To me, the medium Nightingale looks like it can only carry around the same amount if not just a little more than my City. If there's a size between the medium and large, it will be perfect for my needs. I think the large will be a good size for you as you're tall.
> 
> I don't have a Nightingale yet so I don't know for sure which one I prefer. I love both though - the Nightingale for its classic shape/design and the Pandora for its uniqueness. I thought about it and if one is going to get only one Givenchy, it should be the Pandora. Such a different bag and I LOVE that it can be carried many ways, it's so versatile.


----------



## margaritas

adeener said:


> I have a bal city and part time and the medium nightingale definitely holds A LOT more than either of them.



Wow even more than the PT? That's good then because I've heard the PT can hold a ton!


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> *DisCo*: That doesn't look good... defective for sure!





pixiejenna said:


> DisCo I'm so sorry to see that flaw you should defiantly exchange it for another bag. That's really a bad tear, I would also that the tear would get worse when you use it.





purse-nality said:


> *disco*, absolutely return/exchange! that's unacceptable! have to commend LVR's delivery, though. my, that was super fast!  my friend's (asia) took about 5 biz days.



Just sent LVR an email about this but I'm still waiting for a response from them...I told them that I would be needing an exchange but I don't see the small black textured Pandora in their site anymore! So I wonder if they will still be able to exchange this for another small black one?   If they can't give me another black one I don't know if I should go for another size/colour (brown, sand or medium navy) or just get a full refund and wait until another black one comes along...sigh.  Just when I've made up my mind about getting the Pandora something like this happens


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Just sent LVR an email about this but I'm still waiting for a response from them...I told them that I would be needing an exchange but I don't see the small black textured Pandora in their site anymore! So I wonder if they will still be able to exchange this for another small black one?   If they can't give me another black one I don't know if I should go for another size/colour (brown, sand or medium navy) or just get a full refund and wait until another black one comes along...sigh.  Just when I've made up my mind about getting the Pandora something like this happens



Did you ask if they are going to receive new stock for the small black soon? In your earlier posts, it sounds like you really love the black so do not settle for another size/colour! Hope they will get a new shipment!


----------



## sarah7487

I am new to this thread  I just ordered a brown textured medium from LVR! I am so excited... how many days will it usually take?


----------



## sarah7487

Oh and does anyone knows if a medium can fit an ipad?


----------



## sarah7487

Hi Pursenality,

Just wondering... Can u fit an ipad in yours? 



purse-nality said:


> as always, special extra huge thanks to YOU! sorry for the delay :shame:...
> 
> 
> 
> so here's mine, mia's twin, brownie small wrinkled/distressed leather from LVR ( 915, shipping included)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took her out the 2nd time yesterday...
> 
> (not true color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, forgot to take pics hobo-style, as i got much too fond of the shoulder strap! luv luv!
> 
> to moms w/ toddlers, who are in search for a practical/versatile bag that doesn't compromise on style, this is definitely THE 1 for you... my dd fell asleep while i was carrying her for over 2 hours and i almost forgot i was carrying extra load!
> 
> perfect timing too... we're currently planning our 1st euro trip next month, and i'm so excited to travel w/ my Pandora! so happy!


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Did you ask if they are going to receive new stock for the small black soon? In your earlier posts, it sounds like you really love the black so do not settle for another size/colour! Hope they will get a new shipment!



Thanks margaritas! Yes I asked them but I'm still waiting for a response from them along with the RAN required for returns/exchanges.  I really hope they'll have stocks Of the small/medium blsck soon! And it is the colour I love the most...I like the others but the voice inside is telling me not to decide on an alternative colour just yet  


sarah7487 said:


> Oh and does anyone knows if a medium can fit an ipad?



Did you get a medium brown or a small brown @ LVR? I think they only have the small dark brown for now.  My iPad fit inside my small black perfectly although I had to pass it through the opening at a slight angle.  It was still very spacious even with the iPad inside.


----------



## sarah7487

DisCo said:


> Thanks margaritas! Yes I asked them but I'm still waiting for a response from them along with the RAN required for returns/exchanges.  I really hope they'll have stocks Of the small/medium blsck soon! And it is the colour I love the most...I like the others but the voice inside is telling me not to decide on an alternative colour just yet
> 
> 
> Did you get a medium brown or a small brown @ LVR? I think they only have the small dark brown for now.  My iPad fit inside my small black perfectly although I had to pass it through the opening at a slight angle.  It was still very spacious even with the iPad inside.



That's great to know!!  I ordered a small brown


----------



## purse-nality

^yay! we'll be twins! yes about the ipad 


*disco*, hope your return goes smoothly! another friend of mine shops on LVR lots. in case of her return experiences, i gather they went well without a glitch. and i agree, don't settle for less


----------



## pixiejenna

DisCo said:


> Just sent LVR an email about this but I'm still waiting for a response from them...I told them that I would be needing an exchange but I don't see the small black textured Pandora in their site anymore! So I wonder if they will still be able to exchange this for another small black one?   If they can't give me another black one I don't know if I should go for another size/colour (brown, sand or medium navy) or just get a full refund and wait until another black one comes along...sigh.  Just when I've made up my mind about getting the Pandora something like this happens



Let us know if they will be able to replace the one you got. I'd say if you really like one  of the other colors go for a exchange in another color. But if you really had your heart set on black and if your not totally thrilled with the other colors then I'd take the refund.


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Did you ask if they are going to receive new stock for the small black soon? In your earlier posts, it sounds like you really love the black so do not settle for another size/colour! Hope they will get a new shipment!





purse-nality said:


> ^yay! we'll be twins! yes about the ipad
> 
> 
> *disco*, hope your return goes smoothly! another friend of mine shops on LVR lots. in case of her return experiences, i gather they went well without a glitch. and i agree, don't settle for less





pixiejenna said:


> Let us know if they will be able to replace the one you got. I'd say if you really like one  of the other colors go for a exchange in another color. But if you really had your heart set on black and if your not totally thrilled with the other colors then I'd take the refund.



Sniff...I just received an email from their returns department and they won't be able to replace my black as they don't have stocks anymore. They also don't have any idea when they'll have more black ones so they'll give me a full refund instead.  But they're asking if I'd like to have it exchanged with another bag (I need to reply within 24 hours).  As of now I'm liking the brown, sand and medium navy but I don't want to make a decision right away just for the sake of replacing the black one.  I suppose I can always buy from them again if ever I do decide to get the other colours.  I guess it will just take a little longer for me to have and enjoy the Pandora of my dreams!


----------



## defaitist

DisCo said:


> Sniff...I just received an email from their returns department and they won't be able to replace my black as they don't have stocks anymore. They also don't have any idea when they'll have more black ones so they'll give me a full refund instead.  But they're asking if I'd like to have it exchanged with another bag (I need to reply within 24 hours).  As of now I'm liking the brown, sand and medium navy but I don't want to make a decision right away just for the sake of replacing the black one.  I suppose I can always buy from them again if ever I do decide to get the other colours.  I guess it will just take a little longer for me to have and enjoy the Pandora of my dreams!



I do feel sorry for you! I had for a long time planned to buy the small grey - suddenly there was only one left. When I finally had the oppurtunity to order it, something went wrong: my PayPal account was not verified. So LVR sent a full refund, but when I got the money, the bag was out of stock, and LVR don't know if they'll get it back in stock  Been thinking about buying sand maybe, but no, I must wait for the grey one. Hard life.


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> Sniff...I just received an email from their returns department and they won't be able to replace my black as they don't have stocks anymore. They also don't have any idea when they'll have more black ones so they'll give me a full refund instead.  But they're asking if I'd like to have it exchanged with another bag (I need to reply within 24 hours).  As of now I'm liking the brown, sand and medium navy but I don't want to make a decision right away just for the sake of replacing the black one.  I suppose I can always buy from them again if ever I do decide to get the other colours.  I guess it will just take a little longer for me to have and enjoy the Pandora of my dreams!



Oh no, I'm sorry you have to wait but looking on the bright side, black is classic and it isn't going anywhere so hope it gets restocked soon!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I just got back from Barneys in Bev Hills to look at the Pandora's and Nightingales. The bags were in such bad condition. I looked at a black pandora and there was a hole in the back..it was oviously used and then returned. The nightingale that I was looking at, the stitching on the handle was coming apart. The bags that they had were dirty and they all looked like they had been used and returned. I was disappointed. So I didnt buy anything. I wonder if they would be in the same condition if I ordered online??


----------



## sarah7487

That is so sorry to know...

I first layed eyes on it at DFS Singapore when I was purchasing my Celine Clasp bag.. and they had a great selection and all of the bags were in pristine condition..

My Small brown crinkled just arrived from LVR... Gonna check it once i have time...




luvmy3girls said:


> I just got back from Barneys in Bev Hills to look at the Pandora's and Nightingales. The bags were in such bad condition. I looked at a black pandora and there was a hole in the back..it was oviously used and then returned. The nightingale that I was looking at, the stitching on the handle was coming apart. The bags that they had were dirty and they all looked like they had been used and returned. I was disappointed. So I didnt buy anything. I wonder if they would be in the same condition if I ordered online??


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry you have to wait but looking on the bright side, black is classic and it isn't going anywhere so hope it gets restocked soon!



Yes I keep on checking LVR's website for a crinkled black to pop up!! Although I am starting to like Sand now that I keep on looking at it LOL.  But we'll see. For now there's really no need for me to get one anyway and could wait even a couple more months for the black or another interesting colour to pop up.



luvmy3girls said:


> I just got back from Barneys in Bev Hills to look at the Pandora's and Nightingales. The bags were in such bad condition. I looked at a black pandora and there was a hole in the back..it was oviously used and then returned. The nightingale that I was looking at, the stitching on the handle was coming apart. The bags that they had were dirty and they all looked like they had been used and returned. I was disappointed. So I didnt buy anything. I wonder if they would be in the same condition if I ordered online??



Wow didn't it turn you off a little bit? I'm starting to have some doubts with the quality of the Pandora's leather given all of these black pandoras having hole's at the back. I assume that these bags weren't really used and abused the fact that they're just displays, and even if they're returned bags, one customer can only handle it so much before they actually have to return it? 

But after getting to carry the one I have now, see it's shape when carried and that TDF slouch when carried crossbody, I still absolutely love it LOL! 



sarah7487 said:


> That is so sorry to know...
> 
> I first layed eyes on it at DFS Singapore when I was purchasing my Celine Clasp bag.. and they had a great selection and all of the bags were in pristine condition..
> 
> My Small brown crinkled just arrived from LVR... Gonna check it once i have time...



Congrats Sarah7487! Can't wait to see your brown one! Hope you can post modelling pics too!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^It has turned me off a bit. I'm usually exclusive LV..so It hard for me to look at any other brands. When I was there looking at all these bags that looked used/abused and somewhat dirty..I thought "ugh...thats why I buy LV". I still would like a black Givenchy..but just not totally sure now.


----------



## margaritas

To be honest, I'm not crazy about Givenchy bags' quality. It's not terrible but I think it should be better for the price we are paying. Actually, I feel the same way towards many other brands which is why I try to look past the 'quality' part now when buying bags - I will buy if I love the design and the quality isn't too bad. Quite sad actually but I love bags too much to say no!


----------



## pixiejenna

I've only had mine for 2 weeks and ive used it since the day I got it and so far no problems looks as good as the day I got it. The leather has broken in really nicely. Maybe i got lucky. * Luvmy3girls* were the ones you saw with holes a textured or pebbled leather? Maybe the textured/pebbled leather are more fragile.


----------



## DisCo

^I agree I think the textured ones are more fragile than the smooth ones.  The one I got from LVR was a textured one with the tear right along the leather's wrinkles (which looks like a defect).  The leather looks like it's coated with something too -- seems like the top most layer of the leather kind of got separated from the lower layers to create the distressed/wrinkled look but in turn, it made the leather more fragile.  I also wonder if it has anything to do with the kind of leather these Pandoras are made of? I think all the wrinkled ones are made of sheepskin while the others are made of lambskin/Calf?  Do you think sheepskin is more delicate?


----------



## nielnielniel

sarah7487 said:


> That is so sorry to know...
> 
> I first layed eyes on it at DFS Singapore when I was purchasing my Celine Clasp bag.. and they had a great selection and all of the bags were in pristine condition..
> 
> My Small brown crinkled just arrived from LVR... Gonna check it once i have time...



How much are they selling it in Singapore...DFS of course


----------



## sarah7487

​


nielnielniel said:


> How much are they selling it in Singapore...DFS of course


 $2600-2900 depending on leather..l


----------



## margaritas

sarah7487 said:


> ​ $2600-2900 depending on leather..l



IIRC it's SG$2200 for the m/l sheepskin (wrinkled leather) and SG$2500 for the m/l smooth calfskin?


----------



## 2shai_

^OMG! I just converted the price, that's so expensive! Even more than HK!


----------



## sarah7487

margaritas said:


> IIRC it's SG$2200 for the m/l sheepskin (wrinkled leather) and SG$2500 for the m/l smooth calfskin?




Oh yes yes! Sorry I rem wrongly! I was confused with the nightingale


----------



## margaritas

2shai_ said:


> ^OMG! I just converted the price, that's so expensive! Even more than HK!



I know! That's why I mail order where possible or purchase when overseas! I wish SG is like HK, no tax! 



sarah7487 said:


> Oh yes yes! Sorry I rem wrongly! I was confused with the nightingale



May I know what size it is for the $2600-$2900 ones? The Nightingale is on my 'hit list' hehe. 

Sorry for going OT, guys!


----------



## DisCo

I'm feeling sad as I will be sending back the defective black tom with no replacement in sight  i just tried it on again before I finally placed in the box and it's really so gorgeous! If it were only a very minor problem I would've probably kept it.  Sigh.  

Question, if a small black Pandora suddenly pops up in LVR a few days after my return, does it mean that they've relisted the one I returned? I've been checking daily for black pandoras and if one appears and I buy it, I'd hate it if the same bag ends up in my hands again!


----------



## pixiejenna

I wouldn't be suprised if it pops back up, hopefully it won't. I see in your location it says Australia have you checked out Cultstatus? I know they sell Givinchy, I'd shoot them a email to see if they hqve the bag your looking for. They don't list everything they carry online. Although my only beef with them is they tend to overcharge a lot IMO.


----------



## 2shai_

^Cultstatus should have a wrinkled black! I bought mine from there. But yes it is expensive especially if you live in Australia.


----------



## DisCo

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if it pops back up, hopefully it won't. I see in your location it says Australia have you checked out Cultstatus? I know they sell Givinchy, I'd shoot them a email to see if they hqve the bag your looking for. They don't list everything they carry online. Although my only beef with them is they tend to overcharge a lot IMO.





2shai_ said:


> ^Cultstatus should have a wrinkled black! I bought mine from there. But yes it is expensive especially if you live in Australia.



Yes I've checked with Culstatus but their prices are just too high! (which is really my number gripe with all luxury goods being sold here).  LVR, complete w/ import taxes and international shipping still comes more than AUD$200++ cheaper.  So LVR is still the cheaper option.  Oh well, I guess I will just have to wait!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^what about barneys? do they ship international?


----------



## DisCo

^Barney's only ships to Canada for now :/


----------



## nielnielniel

So far from all my research, LVR still have the best prices...next in line would be http://www.lindestore.com/

But I guess the best would be buying it from Paris...or even Milan?


----------



## DisCo

^Wow just checked lindestore and they do have great prices! But all of their Pandoras except for one are sold out.  Any idea if they'll re-stock?


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> ^Barney's only ships to Canada for now :/



I think they do ship international if you order by phone.


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> I think they do ship international if you order by phone.



Ok I'll try calling them! But I did send them an email just now about the possibility of selling and shipping their bags internationally.  I'm crossing my fingers!! The selection of Pandoras in their website is amazing!! Love the pebbled texture too!


----------



## nielnielniel

DisCo, they will always stock up...u just wait....I love their site


----------



## miobe

I'm eyeing the Pandora bag recently!! Just still deciding whether to get the textured leather in black or  sand color, I prefer more practical colors when it comes to bags. Tried those on in DFS Singapore, and saw some on Luisvaroma, which is cheaper by about S$300-400.

Anybody has the bag in sand color? Any feedback?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^i like it, but would be afraid of color transfer


----------



## pixiejenna

I have to agree with luvmy3girls. With the lighter color you have the risk of color transfer especially if you wear it crossbody and wear dark colored jeans. If you go with the lighter color I would definitely treat the leather to protect it.


----------



## DisCo

Ok got an email from Barney's and they do ship internationally.  Here's the letter:

*Thank you for contacting Barneys New York. We value you as a customer and appreciate your shopping with us.*

_*Barneys.com now accepts credit cards issued outside of the United States and ships internationally to over ninety countries worldwide.  Please note you can now place your order directly at Barneys.com. Once you have added all your items to your bag, hit checkout, choose your destination country and simply click on &#8220;International Checkout&#8221; to finish completing your order.

The best way to be the first to know about updates to our site as well as new and exclusive products, store events, and promotions is by subscribing to our emails. Visit barneys.com and enter your email address in the subscription box on the lower right side of the page or, if you prefer, respond to this email with your preferred email address and we will be happy do it for you.

If you need any further assistance, please feel free to call us at the number listed below or respond to this email.

Thank you again for contacting Barneys New York. We value your business and look forward to serving you in the future.*_

So good news right? NOT! I did their international checkout for a crinkled medium black and their prices after shipping and duties, went up by AUD$700!!  I wonder why this is the case when sites like LVR can keep the prices low while already including shipping and duties in the prices? Sigh.  

Oh well I'll get it eventually!!


----------



## DisCo

miobe said:


> I'm eyeing the Pandora bag recently!! Just still deciding whether to get the textured leather in black or  sand color, I prefer more practical colors when it comes to bags. Tried those on in DFS Singapore, and saw some on Luisvaroma, which is cheaper by about S$300-400.
> 
> Anybody has the bag in sand color? Any feedback?



We like the same colours....black and sand! The sand is especially gorgeous but ff I wasn't worried about colour transfer and if dark denim wasn't a staple in my wardrobe, I would've gotten it by now! 



pixiejenna said:


> I have to agree with luvmy3girls. With the lighter color you have the risk of color transfer especially if you wear it crossbody and wear dark colored jeans. If you go with the lighter color I would definitely treat the leather to protect it.



What products would you recommend? I have LMB products like Miracle shield...would this help with colour transfer or make it easier to remove the stains?


----------



## sarah7487

Oh.. The SA only gave me a rough quote as I didn't asked about any specific model/size/leather..



margaritas said:


> I know! That's why I mail order where possible or purchase when overseas! I wish SG is like HK, no tax!
> 
> 
> 
> May I know what size it is for the $2600-$2900 ones? The Nightingale is on my 'hit list' hehe.
> 
> Sorry for going OT, guys!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

I ordered a medium distressed pandora in black last week from barney's, it arrived today. I will try to take photos this weekend and upload.


----------



## margaritas

sarah7487 said:


> Oh.. The SA only gave me a rough quote as I didn't asked about any specific model/size/leather..



Oh I see...



ilovepapayamilk said:


> I ordered a medium distressed pandora in black last week from barney's, it arrived today. I will try to take photos this weekend and upload.



Congrats!! We are bag twins!


----------



## clubbingpink

i see that a lot of people have been purchasing the givenchy pandora lately. barney is bringing in more and more colors and leathers too.


----------



## Blue*Rose

Just wanted to pop in and say how much I love my Pandora. Its lightweight, versatile, soft, smooshy and beautiful! I have the small black and it has pretty much cured me of online handbag fantasy shopping. I only have eyes for this bag! I am currently saving up for a mini but am not sure what color I want, I hope they have *red* this summer.


----------



## poppyspell

will the small or medium pandora fit a dslr? since the pandora only has a single handle, will it be 'sturdy' enough to fit one too?


----------



## pixiejenna

The sizes are kind of goofy to understand(to me at least lol) off of barneys.com the small is 8" x 13" x 6"  and the medium is 9.5" x 15" x 7" I have the "medium" but was told it's the large but it would definitely hold a DSLR and strong enough. I have the regular leather though the textured leathers may be more delicate. However my main concern would be the protection of the DSLR the leather is pretty soft and IMO would offer very little protection to your camera. If your DSLR is already in a hard case and that's not a concern I think a medium would have enough extra room to give you for extra lenses and other odds and sods as long as they have hard cases to protect them.


----------



## kenzo89

poppyspell said:


> will the small or medium pandora fit a dslr? since the pandora only has a single handle, will it be 'sturdy' enough to fit one too?



Both will. I fit mine into my medium all the time although like the poster above, you've just got to be careful where you put your bag etc as the bag is light and thin therefore not much protection for your DSLR!


----------



## vvn

Hi everyone! I've fallen in love with the Pandora but have some questions about the different versions that are available - is there any difference between the Pandora messenger (http://www.barneys.com/Large-Pandora-Pepe-Messenger/00505008425041,default,pd.html) and the tote (http://www.harrods.com/product/give...es&cat2=for-her-handbags&cat3=shoulder-bags)? Or is it just that different sites are calling them different things?

Also, does anyone have any modelling photos of the small/medium/large bags? Would LOVE to see them! I think I'm going to buy one blind w/o seeing it beforehand... eeek hope I get the right size!


----------



## vvn

also.. can anyone tell what size this one is? http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/22611ViaVerri_1481Web.jpg i can't tell if it's a med or small..


----------



## 2shai_

^ That one is a medium or large.


----------



## sarah7487

The messenger is just a larger size but all sizes can be sling messenger style as well. Read thru the 1st pages of this thread and u should find the pics of the different sizes. 

This is a gorgeous bag )




vvn said:


> Hi everyone! I've fallen in love with the Pandora but have some questions about the different versions that are available - is there any difference between the Pandora messenger (http://www.barneys.com/Large-Pandora-Pepe-Messenger/00505008425041,default,pd.html) and the tote (http://www.harrods.com/product/give...es&cat2=for-her-handbags&cat3=shoulder-bags)? Or is it just that different sites are calling them different things?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any modelling photos of the small/medium/large bags? Would LOVE to see them! I think I'm going to buy one blind w/o seeing it beforehand... eeek hope I get the right size!


----------



## vvn

sarah7487 said:


> The messenger is just a larger size but all sizes can be sling messenger style as well. Read thru the 1st pages of this thread and u should find the pics of the different sizes.
> 
> This is a gorgeous bag )



Thks 2shai and sarah.. i'm hunting down a small/medium in syd so i can figure out which size to get, then i have to figure out which texture of leather.. I seriously can't stop thinking abt it, it's such a perfect unique but chic bag! hopefully can post pics up when i get it  gonna stalk the sites that sell it every day


----------



## poppyspell

pixiejenna said:


> The sizes are kind of goofy to understand(to me at least lol) off of barneys.com the small is 8" x 13" x 6"  and the medium is 9.5" x 15" x 7" I have the "medium" but was told it's the large but it would definitely hold a DSLR and strong enough. I have the regular leather though the textured leathers may be more delicate. However my main concern would be the protection of the DSLR the leather is pretty soft and IMO would offer very little protection to your camera. If your DSLR is already in a hard case and that's not a concern I think a medium would have enough extra room to give you for extra lenses and other odds and sods as long as they have hard cases to protect them.





kenzo89 said:


> Both will. I fit mine into my medium all the  time although like the poster above, you've just got to be careful where  you put your bag etc as the bag is light and thin therefore not much  protection for your DSLR!



that's good to know! a medium would be a safer choice but i'm rather petite (5' 1") so am worried that it may be overwhelming for me. thanks guys!


----------



## Daisy78

Hi!
I'm a new member and have been obsessing about pandora for a while now. I have the sizes figured out having tried both small and medium/large. The latter is way too big for me.
Does anyone know where to find a purple one in small (8x13x6)?

Thanks!


----------



## nielnielniel

Large is not being produced anymore so chances are if your bag is new, it's a medium. It's either the mini pandora, small OR medium.

Am I right?


----------



## Daisy78

Hi, thank you for your answer. 
You are right, the medium size is way too big for me so I'm trying to find a small in purple distressed leather (8x13x6).

Anyone?


----------



## DisCo

Wow I'm so disappointed in LVR. They re-listed the defective black I returned!  They're probably hoping that someone would buy it and not notice the tear at the back.


----------



## margaritas

^^ That is so wrong! Have never purchased from them but I don't think I will now!


----------



## DisCo

^ I know! They were probably even already aware of the defect of this black one before they sent it to me hoping I wouldn't notice nor mind! Ugh it's infuriating especially that I had a difficult time dealing with FedEx when I made the return.


----------



## vvn

oh no that's terrible! how can you tell it's the same one?

has anyone else had a bad experience with the quality/durability of the wrinkled black leather pandora?? i was almost definitely going to get one but reading thr this forum has me worried.. any comments on how yours is wearing will be much appreciated!!

also, from browsing this forum it seems like the two US sites to go to are barneys and farfetch.. are there any others people know of that sell the pandora?

thk youuu :kiss:


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I saw one at barneys that had a hole in the back also.


----------



## sarah7487

I ordered my brown wrinkled small from LVR.. I am happy with it and been using non-stop for 3weeks... I think it was prob a batch of defective black wrinkled that skipped QC for some reason


----------



## purse-nality

^i agree...

just got back from a 3-country trip w/ mine as my main bag. so amazed that it even held up well in the snow! got in the middle of a semi snowball fight w/ nieces, and i had totally forgotten i was carrying leather. wet spots simply dried up leaving no marks at all! i swear! my sister-in-law, who witnessed and believed, immediately got 1 for herself the next day...

she purchased a lovely distressed/wrinkled 'honey' color, like a light tan. i warned her of possible color transfer, but she's not 1 to care  -baby wipes work for me, by the way... also, if anyone's interested, size small retails for &#8364;1,030 (w/ tax) at Galleries Lafayette, Paris.


----------



## luvmy3girls

are you guys still loving your pandoras? I haven't seen much talk on these lately...I'm thinking of maybe getting a black smooth leather one.


----------



## clubbingpink

I'm travelling right now and using my small black pandora. Today something unfortunate happened! I kept a water bottle inside my bag and the water spilled. I felt something wet on my legs while i was sitting and realized it soaked through my pandora!!!
I was so shocked... now my bag is dried and it seems to have left no mark. my bag is black though. will observe more tomorrow in the sun light . but i hope it is fine!


----------



## DisCo

luvmy3girls said:


> are you guys still loving your pandoras? I haven't seen much talk on these lately...I'm thinking of maybe getting a black smooth leather one.



Despite the defective small textured black that I bought, I'm still planning to get another one at LVR.  I've decided that I need a medium and it has to be in a dark colour.  Their medium black lambskin (the one with geometrical details on the leather) is tempting me  You're lucky as you can easily buy at Barney's....their selection of Pandoras is amazing!


----------



## margaritas

luvmy3girls said:


> are you guys still loving your pandoras? I haven't seen much talk on these lately...I'm thinking of maybe getting a black smooth leather one.



I haven't had the time/occasion to use my Pandora these days. :shame:

But I still love it! 



clubbingpink said:


> I'm travelling right now and using my small black pandora. Today something unfortunate happened! I kept a water bottle inside my bag and the water spilled. I felt something wet on my legs while i was sitting and realized it soaked through my pandora!!!
> I was so shocked... now my bag is dried and it seems to have left no mark. my bag is black though. will observe more tomorrow in the sun light . but i hope it is fine!



Oh no! But glad to hear it left no mark. 



DisCo said:


> Despite the defective small textured black that I bought, I'm still planning to get another one at LVR.  I've decided that I need a medium and it has to be in a dark colour.  Their medium black lambskin (the one with geometrical details on the leather) is tempting me  You're lucky as you can easily buy at Barney's....their selection of Pandoras is amazing!



Go for it!! I think the medium is a great size.


----------



## SCL

I initially thought this bag was...strange...  But purchased one recently and am really enjoying it.  So easy to carry and funky/fun.


----------



## vvn

Hi all! can you pls help me authenticate this.. if its real i'm SO EXCITED!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-pandor...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a660e9a3f 

and i'm sorry if this offends anyone bt pls pls pls don't buy it after seeing it off my msg; i hv my heart set on it!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

I got mine last month from barney's. This is a truly unique bag and very practical unexpectedly.


----------



## fastball

at first I hate this bag and now i want one!!

anyone with mini pandora here?

it's super cute!!! i really want one.


----------



## CaptainMandy

I purchased my pandora in Paris last Feb, medium size in NUT (or maybe called "beige", not sure how to describe it) with smooth leather. Actually it was not in my wish-list at that moment. But one day, I saw a girl walking in Str. Rue St. Honor, with a small pandora slinging, I was grabed. It was sold-out in Montaigne flagstore, but I finally got the last one in LE BON MARCHE just b4 I left Paris. 

Compared to the classic ones I've already had, Bal City in Black, Chanel 2.55 medium, Chanel GST, Mulberry Bays in Camel, LV Speedy 35, LV NEVERFULL MM and several longchamp. The structure of pandora looks so unique, and matches casul wearing perfectly, It can be carried in 3 ways, on shoulder, in arms, and cross body. The only disadvantage is the main component cannot keep the belongings well organized. But for the girls who're looking for sth. different, it'll be a good choice.


----------



## hipnycmom

I've been trying to resist the Pandora for ages but yesterday saw a small in Turquoise and couldn't resist! I took it traveling with me today and it was perfect! The front compartment is just big enough for tickets and boarding pass, the small pocket is perfect for my ID, the main compartment is big enough to hold everything and yet vertical enough that things don't flop around - my stuff pretty much stayed in place. I especially love that when I put it on my lap it becomes square/cube-like so it acts like a pillow. Such an awesome bag and really fun to carry!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^modeling pics


----------



## CaptainMandy

Here it is, dear.. u wont regret to have it


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^cute!! love it


----------



## indiaink

From the Sartorialist, taken on Bowery Street, New York:


----------



## CaptainMandy

*Indiaink*: I thought Pandora is casual (I even take it for my gym work), but ur photo present it as elegance..


----------



## defaitist

*Indiaink:* what kind of color is that?  beautiful


----------



## indiaink

I don't know about the photo from the Sartorialist - if you go to his blog and comment on the photo, somebody may know the answer. http://www.thesartorialist.blogspot.com/


----------



## DisCo

Just purchased a black medium textured/geometric at LVR! So excited! I've been lusting over this for months then finally took the plunge since I noticed LVR's stocks for the Pandora are getting fewer by the minute. Hope this one will be perfect and flawless! I'd hate to have to return this again because of a defect!

Anyway, will post pics once I get it!


----------



## DisCo

CaptainMandy said:


> Here it is, dear.. u wont regret to have it



This is such a gorgeous brown!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Tks, Disco..I love the pandora, the shape especially..the color is light brown (photo looks darker coz of light), which can be for 4 seasons..
Most of pandora have easy-match colors, brown what I chose, smoke posted by Indiaink, and you made an excellent choice on black medium textured, it's so coooool, and sexy somehow..I wish u have a perfect bag, and love it..waiting 4 ur pic. here, dear


----------



## DisCo

^Thanks CaptainMandy!

My Pandora just got here today and I'm very pleased to say that it is perfect!! I love the textured design, the size (turns out medium is better on my frame), and colour (glad I got black!).  The leather is wondefully thick as well and seems like it can take a beating despite being lambskin.  I'm so smitten with it!  

I'll post pics tomorrow as I want to take pics of it in daylight to better show its details. 

Btw, when I opened the box I noticed that the bag didn't have the LVR security tag that's supposed to come attached to it (and required when making returns).  Good thing I'm happy and content with this one otherwise it would be a major pain to even attempt a return and explain why there isn't a security tag, etc. LVR should really improve their service


----------



## indiaink

^what is "LVR"?


----------



## DisCo

^LVR stands for luisaviaroma.com -- the online store where I got my Pandora


----------



## indiaink

Ah, thank you!


----------



## margaritas

DisCo said:


> ^Thanks CaptainMandy!
> 
> My Pandora just got here today and I'm very pleased to say that it is perfect!! I love the textured design, the size (turns out medium is better on my frame), and colour (glad I got black!).  The leather is wondefully thick as well and seems like it can take a beating despite being lambskin.  I'm so smitten with it!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow as I want to take pics of it in daylight to better show its details.
> 
> Btw, when I opened the box I noticed that the bag didn't have the LVR security tag that's supposed to come attached to it (and required when making returns).  Good thing I'm happy and content with this one otherwise it would be a major pain to even attempt a return and explain why there isn't a security tag, etc. LVR should really improve their service



Congrats *DisCo*! Finally! Medium is a good size, isn't it? I don't find it overly huge and I'm 5'2! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DisCo

margaritas said:


> Congrats *DisCo*! Finally! Medium is a good size, isn't it? I don't find it overly huge and I'm 5'2! Can't wait to see pics!



Thanks margaritas! Yes it's the perfect size! I'm glad I went for this size instead! I love how it hugs the body so it doesn't look bulky even when stuffed with many things.

Anyway here are the pics! Please excuse the house clothes 







ta-dah!!






I really love the geometric print (it kinda looks like snakeskin from afar lol)


----------



## purse-nality

^disco, congraaaats! yay finally! gorgeous leather! it looks perfect on you!


----------



## 2shai_

Wow! Congrats!!! You're making me miss my pandoras! I sadly sold both my black and grey one but I hope to get another when the new colors come out. I'm very tempted though to just buy the pebbled version on Barneys.com! haha


----------



## margaritas

*DisCo*: Medium looks great on you and the leather detail is very nice, congrats once again!


----------



## DisCo

purse-nality said:


> ^disco, congraaaats! yay finally! gorgeous leather! it looks perfect on you!



Thanks *purse-nality*! Yes finally!  LOL I really love it and can't wait to use it especially for travelling! 



2shai_ said:


> Wow! Congrats!!! You're making me miss my pandoras! I sadly sold both my black and grey one but I hope to get another when the new colors come out. I'm very tempted though to just buy the pebbled version on Barneys.com! haha



Oh why did you sell yours!? I can't wait to see the new colours too....after finally owning one I see why there's a need to own more than one!  Love to get another one in a different texture (maybe a wrinkled one) but the pebbled one you're eyeing looks amazing!  Love Barney's selection but it'll cost a fortune to have it shipped over here + tax  



margaritas said:


> *DisCo*: Medium looks great on you and the leather detail is very nice, congrats once again!



Thanks again *margaritas*! :kiss:


----------



## CaptainMandy

*DisCo*: the geometric print is Ah-mazing!! Congrats..


----------



## DisCo

CaptainMandy said:


> *DisCo*: the geometric print is Ah-mazing!! Congrats..



Thanks *CaptainMandy*! The print is hypnotising LOL


----------



## 2shai_

DisCo said:


> Oh why did you sell yours!? I can't wait to see the new colours too....after finally owning one I see why there's a need to own more than one!  Love to get another one in a different texture (maybe a wrinkled one) but the pebbled one you're eyeing looks amazing!  Love Barney's selection but it'll cost a fortune to have it shipped over here + tax



I sold mine because I needed funds to buy my HG Chanel before the price increase!  I do regret selling both of them especially the grey one but the bag turned taupe after several months for some reason, so it had to go. I bought a camel colored pandora from Bergdorf Goodman 2 months ago but the bag had an awful leather (animal smell) that wouldn't go away, seemed to be calf leather, so I sadly returned it....=( i still do love the pandora though as its the most practical bag I've ever owned IMO.  i really can't wait until the new colors come out too.


----------



## DisCo

2shai_ said:


> I sold mine because I needed funds to buy my HG Chanel before the price increase!  I do regret selling both of them especially the grey one but the bag turned taupe after several months for some reason, so it had to go. I bought a camel colored pandora from Bergdorf Goodman 2 months ago but the bag had an awful leather (animal smell) that wouldn't go away, seemed to be calf leather, so I sadly returned it....=( i still do love the pandora though as its the most practical bag I've ever owned IMO.  i really can't wait until the new colors come out too.



Hehe I understand! Selling some of our beloved bags is sometimes worth it if it means getting a HG bag! It seems like the Pandora is here to stay anyway (at least in the next couple of years) so there will be plenty of opportunities to score another one! I have a feeling Givenchy will introduce another grey this a/w.  Would love to get another one (o-oh!) but maybe in a smaller size and warmer colour 

BTW, I know what you mean about the animal smell.  The one I have now has a slight odour (lambskin) to it although not vomit-inducing LOL but the wrinkled black I had gotten initially was even smellier (sheepskin).  I wonder what they do to the leather or what chemicals they use that cause it to smell so much.


----------



## margaritas

^^ My wrinkled one (sheepskin) smells funny too! Very different from the other leathers I have.


----------



## 2shai_

has anyone seen the new pandoras for pre-order on LVR? I'm loving the grey one and the peacock blue one but is it me or has the prices increased a lot??? Its even more than buying it from Barneys.com now.


----------



## DisCo

2shai_ said:


> has anyone seen the new pandoras for pre-order on LVR? I'm loving the grey one and the peacock blue one but is it me or has the prices increased a lot??? Its even more than buying it from Barneys.com now.



Yup I posted info on another thread about it.  

Their prices seem to differ depending on the style but I remember their medium wrinkled being more than 100 Euros cheaper than the price listed now.  Their small wrinkled is a lot more expensive...more than 200 Euros! But it's really hard to gauge if they're more expensive now as they have always had different prices for the different styles and colours.  The past season brown they're selling now is still the same price.

For us though, they are still a lot cheaper than buying it in the boutiques here or other online sites.


----------



## 2shai_

Yes you're absolutely right the US prices for the pandora are way more cheaper now. I saw the grey pandora at Barneys today and it's the perfect shade of grey that I have been looking for! Sadly they only had the medium size, I really wanted a small since I'm petite I hope I can find a small one soon!


----------



## DisCo

^I love their grey now! It's a true grey colour with neither blue nor brown undertones. I think it's perfect and you should definitely get one if you chance upon a small one!  

Right now I'm loving the Hazel colour but I want to see it IRL first to know how light it is.  I'm still unsure about getting a light-coloured Pandora because of colour transfer issues.  The Peacock colour is also nice but I already have a lot of bluish bags as it is.  Still loving the old brown colour as well.  Sigh...so many beautiful colours to choose from!


----------



## imagemark

The Givenchy Pandora is a fabulous bag. You can take it day to night by just removing the strap. I love and have purchased a second one. Worth every penny!!


----------



## 2shai_

I also saw a medium brown small pandora in Barneys as well! I think it could be hazel. It really looks great in real and its not too light IMO. I was tempted to get that one! haha


----------



## jun13790

margaritas said:


> ^^ You're welcome!


Hi is it possible to give me the email of the SA that you ordered you pandora from? I'm also from sg and want to buy from paris as its so much more expensive buy the bag here


----------



## margaritas

jun13790 said:


> Hi is it possible to give me the email of the SA that you ordered you pandora from? I'm also from sg and want to buy from paris as its so much more expensive buy the bag here



No problem but I can't PM you because of your low post count!


----------



## rito511

Just curious if pandora's leather brand inside the bag has gold stud on the upper left side? Where to authenticate pandora bag?


----------



## jun13790

margaritas said:


> No problem but I can't PM you because of your low post count!


Can you email it to my email? Jun13790@hotmail.com Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## ews

I really love the look of this bag- especially when carried! The girl next to me on my flight today had it & I envied it again!!
I have seen it at Barney's and at small boutiques.
Good Luck... It is different & cool, you should get it!


----------



## rito511

Love the look of pandora, very edgy and chic. I want the hazelnut in medium badly, maybe one day  Anyone likes mini pandora? It looks super cute...


----------



## DisCo

^The hazel wrinkled medium is what's catching my eye as well


----------



## rito511

rito511 said:


> Love the look of pandora, very edgy and chic. I want the hazelnut in medium badly, maybe one day  Anyone likes mini pandora? It looks super cute...


 
Here is my mini pandora in turquoise, just picked it up yesterday


----------



## margaritas

^^ It's cute, congrats!


----------



## DisCo

rito511 said:


> Here is my mini pandora in turquoise, just picked it up yesterday



It's beautiful! Love the pebbled leather and that shade of blue is gorgy! Could you by any chance post modelling pics? Please


----------



## leboudoir

just adding my two cents here. i bought my givenchy pandora back in feb, i have not taken any other bag out yet for my day to day since. lol! the fact that its got only one handle makes it easy to carry (no one strap slipping off the shoulder). 
definitely one of my more unusual bags so to speak.


----------



## pixiejenna

So far I'm liking the grey and purple but I want the smooth calfskin and not the crinkly  leather. Dose anyone know if those colors will be coming in small smooth bags? On LVR they only list yellow, pink, khaki, and hazel for the small bags.


----------



## cindypalanca2

Hi all!

May I please ask for the price of medium/large wrinkled and smooth leather in Paris? And is there a difference between medium and large or are these used interchangeably?

I have a friend who's going to Paris in 2 weeks and I would like to ask her to buy me one.

Many thanks!


----------



## DisCo

I'm loving the bright purple colour (distressed) that LVR has now! And they're showing 2 "hazels" that look so different from one another...it's definitely one that has to be seen IRL.


----------



## crouner

When this bag first came out, I did not care for it.  After seeing it in stores, I still did not care for it - stuffed with tissue and sitting on a shelf.  After seeing this thread, I ordered it.  I received the bag yesterday.  And I love it!!  I got the medium size in black.  It really is a great bag.  Just goes to show, things are not always what they seem.


----------



## fastball

Totally agree with crouner

at first i was like what kind of person will buy this weird shape bag? 'cos I only saw it all stuffed with something on shelf at the shop too.

but after saw IRL when real ppl use it, I cant help but keep looking at it and WOW i need that in life!

now i've got two, the medium black wrinkled and the Mini wrinkled! love them both to dead!


----------



## DisCo

^^LOL yup there's just something about this bag that charms you in the long run -- and it's super practical that's why it's so easy to justify getting another one!


----------



## EnviousLove

I'd keep the Bal bag - so much more classic!


----------



## qiuqiuimg

pixiejenna said:


> So far I'm liking the grey and purple but I want the smooth calfskin and not the crinkly  leather. Dose anyone know if those colors will be coming in small smooth bags? On LVR they only list yellow, pink, khaki, and hazel for the small bags.



Yes I spot a (dark) purple smooth leather one at Barneys in Seattle. Delicious!


----------



## pixiejenna

qiuqiuimg said:


> Yes I spot a (dark) purple smooth leather one at Barneys in Seattle. Delicious!



Ooo do you know what size it was?


----------



## qiuqiuimg

pixiejenna said:


> Ooo do you know what size it was?



I think it's the medium one.
8" height x 13" width x 7" depth


----------



## DisCo

Just want to share a photo of Jennifer Garner carrying a mini Pandora...so cute! And looks really spacious.


----------



## bumble1

That mini looks great on her; not as small as I envisioned. I have the medium Pandora and never considered getting this version, but hmm...


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks for the pics *Disco*! I've seen the mini IRL and felt like it was too small but I never tried it on/put my stuff in it to see if it would fit everything. It looks great on her she must be really petite because she makes the bag look big.


----------



## DisCo

^You're welcome *pixiejenna*! Jen Garner is actually quite tall...she's around (1.75) as listed on imdb.com   She looks petite beside Ben Affleck cos he's around 1.9.

I totally regret not getting a mini white one when I saw it on sale at LVR


----------



## azjavagirl

Can I join the Pandora club?!

I went to Chicago for a meet up with my best girlfriends this past week and just had to stop in to Barneys.  

I went primarily to check out the Proenza Schouler PS 1------and I ended up walking out the owner of a medium Pandora in the smooth dark purple.  So gorgeous!!!!  I had it shipped home so that I didn't have to worry about which bag to carry on the plane, and it arrived today. 

So beautiful.  I love how slouchy and unique it is and the color is such a rich, dark purple.  I'd been feeling bad about spending so much on such a quick decision ( I really did think I'd saved up for the PS1!), but once the Pandora arrived today I was sold all over again.  

I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  Hope the camera can do the gorgeous color justice!


----------



## mimoko

DisCo said:


> Just want to share a photo of Jennifer Garner carrying a mini Pandora...so cute! And looks really spacious.


 I've never like this bag until now.
I like this couple with their 2 adorable kids. This bag looks very very GOOD on Jennifer Garner!! I luv her style!


----------



## DisCo

azjavagirl said:


> Can I join the Pandora club?!
> 
> I went to Chicago for a meet up with my best girlfriends this past week and just had to stop in to Barneys.
> 
> I went primarily to check out the Proenza Schouler PS 1------and I ended up walking out the owner of a medium Pandora in the smooth dark purple.  So gorgeous!!!!  I had it shipped home so that I didn't have to worry about which bag to carry on the plane, and it arrived today.
> 
> So beautiful.  I love how slouchy and unique it is and the color is such a rich, dark purple.  I'd been feeling bad about spending so much on such a quick decision ( I really did think I'd saved up for the PS1!), but once the Pandora arrived today I was sold all over again.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  Hope the camera can do the gorgeous color justice!



Oooo smooth medium purple?! Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## DisCo

mimoko said:


> I've never like this bag until now.
> I like this couple with their 2 adorable kids. This bag looks very very GOOD on Jennifer Garner!! I luv her style!



Me too! I always thought it was too small and impractical but it seems so perfect for occasions such as shopping like what Jen's doing.  I always end up loving the bags she's carrying cos all of her purses look great on her.


----------



## 2shai_

My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!


----------



## DisCo

2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!



OMG it's so beautiful!!! Love this grey sooooo much! Congrats *2shai_*!! Love the washed effect too  what size is it?


----------



## 2shai_

Its supposedly the old small size but now they've called it a medium since they're releasing a newer small pandora with a handle and strap this year.


----------



## alouette

2shai_ said:


> Its supposedly the old small size but now they've called it a medium since they're releasing *a newer small pandora with a handle and strap this year*.




OHHH, you don't say??!!  That sounds right up in my alley!!!


----------



## azjavagirl

2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!


Oh, my, that gray is gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## aokilove

i purchased this bag at barneys in Vegas and got the large one should have gotten the smaller one... once it's unstuffed it's quite big. I also got the beige color and the leather seems to get scratched easily which is okay cause it has the distressed look but i should have went for the black. I lose my mind when I see purses that I can't always think straight and I regret rushing my purchases.


----------



## pixiejenna

azjavagirl said:


> Can I join the Pandora club?!
> 
> I went to Chicago for a meet up with my best girlfriends this past week and just had to stop in to Barneys.
> 
> I went primarily to check out the Proenza Schouler PS 1------and I ended up walking out the owner of a medium Pandora in the smooth dark purple.  So gorgeous!!!!  I had it shipped home so that I didn't have to worry about which bag to carry on the plane, and it arrived today.
> 
> So beautiful.  I love how slouchy and unique it is and the color is such a rich, dark purple.  I'd been feeling bad about spending so much on such a quick decision ( I really did think I'd saved up for the PS1!), but once the Pandora arrived today I was sold all over again.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.  Hope the camera can do the gorgeous color justice!



OMG I can't wait to see pics! I was actually thinking about emailing them to see if they got them in. Hmmm I might have to make a trek to the city tomorrow so I can hopefully check them out IRL.


----------



## margaritas

2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!



So beautiful! I saw it at my local DFS last week and immediately I wondered if my black Pandora was a mistake... :shame: I'll probably stick with my black Pandora though (which I love still) as I can't justify having 2 Pandoras especially with my long wish list.


----------



## azjavagirl

As promised, here are some pics of my purple medium pandora.  These pics are with the bag empty--I just think it's prettier without any stuffing.


----------



## azjavagirl

isn't she pretty?


----------



## DisCo

It's so pretty *azjavagirl*! It's my kind of purple


----------



## azjavagirl

Thanks, Disco!  I love it--almost went "safe" with black, but half my wardrobe (or more?) is black, so I couldn't resist this color.



DisCo said:


> It's so pretty *azjavagirl*! It's my kind of purple


----------



## bumble1

azjavagirl said:


> isn't she pretty?



WOW that is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## DisCo

azjavagirl said:


> Thanks, Disco!  I love it--almost went "safe" with black, but half my wardrobe (or more?) is black, so I couldn't resist this color.



Oh this bag with any black outfit (or any colour for that matter) would look amazing! I have a couple of purple bags and I find it easy to match them with my outfits.  BTW, is the stitching of the bag white or in a lighter colour?  Love the contrast.


----------



## azjavagirl

DisCo said:


> Oh this bag with any black outfit (or any colour for that matter) would look amazing! I have a couple of purple bags and I find it easy to match them with my outfits.  BTW, is the stitching of the bag white or in a lighter colour?  Love the contrast.




The stitching is a lighter, brighter purple.  Not as noticeable in person as in the pics, actually.  Then again, that might be because all I can focus on is the leather.


----------



## golden's mom

I think we may be bag sisters!  I just purchased (and wore for the first time) a small smooth purple pandora.  (It's the one from the new season with the longer cross body strap.)


----------



## azjavagirl

golden's mom said:


> I think we may be bag sisters!  I just purchased (and wore for the first time) a small smooth purple pandora.  (It's the one from the new season with the longer cross body strap.)



Well congrats, bag sister!!    Isn't the purple leather gorgeous?  And the bag is so fabulous to carry--it just conforms to your body when carried on shoulder or cross body.  I fear my other bags are going to be neglected for quite a while....


----------



## luvmy3girls

2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!


love this color


----------



## kobe939

I was the exact same bag last weekend and it's insanely beautiful!!!! 

Congrats!!!!  LOVE this color, it's really gorgeous!  



2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!


----------



## kobe939

WOW, you look absolutely gorgeous...and the bag too, of course! LOL This brown is really amazing, very pretty! 

I so wanted a pandora now, it's not a trendy bag at all, it's a signature bag from Givenchy!



purse-nality said:


> as always, special extra huge thanks to YOU! sorry for the delay :shame:...
> 
> 
> 
> so here's mine, mia's twin, brownie small wrinkled/distressed leather from LVR ( 915, shipping included)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took her out the 2nd time yesterday...
> 
> (not true color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, forgot to take pics hobo-style, as i got much too fond of the shoulder strap! luv luv!
> 
> to moms w/ toddlers, who are in search for a practical/versatile bag that doesn't compromise on style, this is definitely THE 1 for you... my dd fell asleep while i was carrying her for over 2 hours and i almost forgot i was carrying extra load!
> 
> perfect timing too... we're currently planning our 1st euro trip next month, and i'm so excited to travel w/ my Pandora! so happy!


----------



## purse-nality

kobe939 said:


> WOW, you look absolutely gorgeous...and the bag too, of course! LOL This brown is really amazing, very pretty!
> 
> I so wanted a pandora now, it's not a trendy bag at all, it's a signature bag from Givenchy!




thanks hun!  nice to see you here! 

its really a very very practical bag. at the store, sitting on the shelf and stuffed, i thought way trendy too! givenchy is simply a genius for doing this 1-handle design -- no 2nd handle slippage! unlike some of my other bags (eg. lv mahina). took me a while to find THE perfect messenger _leather_ bag. not a fan of the usual flat square/rectangular structured types, as i needed something that's more versatile yet stylish at the same time. so i gave the pandora a 2nd chance, finally tried it on -- instant convert! bestest everyday/travel bag evah! 

btw, i found my old post from page 2 of this thread :shame: lol.... 



purse-nality said:


> keep the bal... tried this irl, personally, felt fugly. i think it looks better on men, though.




had to eat my words!


----------



## pixiejenna

azjavagirl said:


> As promised, here are some pics of my purple medium pandora.  These pics are with the bag empty--I just think it's prettier without any stuffing.



Love, love, love this color!!! I went to barneys to see the color IRL and they were sold out  what a beautiful bag. And ITA that the bag looks way better empty(w/,o stuffing).


----------



## azjavagirl

purse-nality said:


> its really a very very practical bag. at the store, sitting on the shelf and stuffed, i thought way trendy too! givenchy is simply a genius for doing this 1-handle design -- no 2nd handle slippage! unlike some of my other bags (eg. lv mahina). took me a while to find THE perfect messenger _leather_ bag. not a fan of the usual flat square/rectangular structured types, as i needed something that's more versatile yet stylish at the same time. so i gave the pandora a 2nd chance, finally tried it on -- instant convert! bestest everyday/travel bag evah!
> 
> Your bag is beautiful, and your pics do a great job of showing how wonderful it is to carry--it just snuggles against the body, and the strap is the perfect length, right?  Thanks for the gorgeous modeling pics!!


----------



## purse-nality

azjavagirl said:


> purse-nality said:
> 
> 
> 
> its really a very very practical bag. at the store, sitting on the shelf and stuffed, i thought way trendy too! givenchy is simply a genius for doing this 1-handle design -- no 2nd handle slippage! unlike some of my other bags (eg. lv mahina). took me a while to find THE perfect messenger _leather_ bag. not a fan of the usual flat square/rectangular structured types, as i needed something that's more versatile yet stylish at the same time. so i gave the pandora a 2nd chance, finally tried it on -- instant convert! bestest everyday/travel bag evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is beautiful, and your pics do a great job of showing how wonderful it is to carry--it just snuggles against the body, and the strap is the perfect length, right?  Thanks for the gorgeous modeling pics!!
Click to expand...


thanks thanks! your purple is stunning! that leather goodness ... i had initially wanted a smooth leather, but couldn't find the right color & size at the time. and yes, perfect strap length! not too short, nor too long. just right


----------



## ANhermeslove

Oh goodness I went to my local Nordies today and saw the purple smooth Pandora in person....the color is impeccable!!! To buy or not to buy


----------



## Anjalivool

The small pandora does not have a small pocket in front? Just realized it


----------



## viciel

i'm totally confused, is 8x13 the current small, and 10x14 the current medium?, and then there's the mini we saw on jen garner?

i've seen 10x14 branded 'medium' and 'large', but since the large is supposedly discontinued, then 8x13 is really the small, and 10x14 is the medium right?

can someone please clarify?  tia!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^
Sorry I can't clarify---but join the club about being confused by Givenchy sizes and buying on line. 

I wish we had a Givenchy reference thread with sizes.


----------



## 2shai_

Hi,

I've had 4 older small pandoras so far, bought, sold, returned and now have one in my collection. So I'm more familiar with the sizes. 

These are the current sizes
Mini - 5.5x9.5
Small - approx 7.5x10.5 (this style does not have the card pocket)
Medium - 8x13 size is currently the medium (but used to be the small)
Large - 10x14 size is currently the large (but used to be medium)

Hope this helps 




chriseve said:


> i'm totally confused, is 8x13 the current small, and 10x14 the current medium?, and then there's the mini we saw on jen garner?
> 
> i've seen 10x14 branded 'medium' and 'large', but since the large is supposedly discontinued, then 8x13 is really the small, and 10x14 is the medium right?
> 
> can someone please clarify?  tia!


----------



## viciel

2shai_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had 4 older small pandoras so far, bought, sold, returned and now have one in my collection. So I'm more familiar with the sizes.
> 
> These are the current sizes
> Mini - 5.5x9.5
> Small - approx 7.5x10.5 (this style does not have the card pocket)
> Medium - 8x13 size is currently the medium (but used to be the small)
> Large - 10x14 size is currently the large (but used to be medium)
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you!

Just placed my order


----------



## 2shai_

Wow congrats! Which color did you get? 



chriseve said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just placed my order


----------



## viciel

2shai_ said:


> Wow congrats! Which color did you get?



Black, brown, and purple, will only be able to keep one, most likely the black, but I just wanted to see the brown and purple in person


----------



## DisCo

Info on F/W colours and new sizing for the Pandora on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html


----------



## viciel

Just got my bags, thought I was going to keep the black, but the 501 Wrinkled Dark Violet is quite appealing - The pic doesn't do it justice, it looks more like DisCo's swatch pic but a shade or two darker.  Decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you like the wrinkled leather better than the smooth one?


----------



## ehemelay

Thanks for all of the great references!

I want a Pandora, but am debating between the Small and Medium size.  (Doesn't everyone?)

Judging by the dimensions and some modeling shots with ladies of my height and build, the Medium will look "large" on me and the Small will look "medium."  

I generally like for my bags to have a little extra room in order to maintain a slouchy appearance, and I think that's how the Pandora looks best.  But on the flip side, I don't want to have so much empty space in the bag that I have to dig around endlessly to find what I need when I need it.

For those who own either or both sizes, can you advise whether the following items will fit in each size, and whether one would be more convenient than the other?: wallet, two coin purses, Blackberry and iPhone, kindle, large sunglasses case, make-up clutch and keys.

Thanks again for all the good information!


----------



## viciel

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you like the wrinkled leather better than the smooth one?




It's a personal preference of course, but in this case, I think the wrinkled leather looks better on the Pandora, and smooth on the Nightingale.  I also plan on wearing it messenger style running around with kids pretty much all the time, so I didn't want the smooth leather in fear that might scratch easily.  I was pretty set on the black but DH talked me out of it - purple's one of my favorite colors and he thought I could use another purple bag over another black one


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> Thanks for all of the great references!
> 
> I want a Pandora, but am debating between the Small and Medium size.  (Doesn't everyone?)
> 
> Judging by the dimensions and some modeling shots with ladies of my height and build, the Medium will look "large" on me and the Small will look "medium."
> 
> I generally like for my bags to have a little extra room in order to maintain a slouchy appearance, and I think that's how the Pandora looks best.  But on the flip side, I don't want to have so much empty space in the bag that I have to dig around endlessly to find what I need when I need it.
> 
> For those who own either or both sizes, can you advise whether the following items will fit in each size, and whether one would be more convenient than the other?: wallet, two coin purses, Blackberry and iPhone, kindle, large sunglasses case, make-up clutch and keys.
> 
> Thanks again for all the good information!



From what you've listed, the large (former medium) would be better.  I had the small before and it wasn't as spacious as I expected it to be...it was actually close in interior size as a LV Speedy 30.


----------



## DisCo

chriseve said:


> Just got my bags, thought I was going to keep the black, but the 501 Wrinkled Dark Violet is quite appealing - The pic doesn't do it justice, it looks more like DisCo's swatch pic but a shade or two darker.  Decisions decisions decisions....



Ooooo the Dark Violet is gorgeous!! I would definitely keep that one too! I personally prefer wrinkled leather over the smooth one for the Pandora.


----------



## kobe939

chriseve said:


> Just got my bags, thought I was going to keep the black, but the 501 Wrinkled Dark Violet is quite appealing - The pic doesn't do it justice, it looks more like DisCo's swatch pic but a shade or two darker. Decisions decisions decisions....


 


DisCo said:


> Ooooo the Dark Violet is gorgeous!! I would definitely keep that one too! I personally prefer wrinkled leather over the smooth one for the Pandora.


 
Agree, the dark violet is really GORGEOUS, definately a keeper IMO.

I too prefer winkled leather to the smooth one. Congrats!!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I can't decide what color I want..luv them all


----------



## luvmy3girls

do you guys think the hazel color is too light..would be prone to color transfer?


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

Love the dark violet on wrinkled leather!


----------



## ehemelay

DisCo said:


> From what you've listed, the large (former medium) would be better.  I had the small before and it wasn't as spacious as I expected it to be...it was actually close in interior size as a LV Speedy 30.



Thanks for the feedback!  I appreciate your analysis; I definitely don't want a bag that is too small for my daily needs, and I don't want to exchange back and forth with Barneys (I will probably have to order online).


----------



## viciel

ehemelay said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  I appreciate your analysis; I definitely don't want a bag that is too small for my daily needs, and I don't want to exchange back and forth with Barneys (I will probably have to order online).



Just order both sizes and try them on in person at home then return one, that way you won't have to go back and forth with exchanges and you won't have to worry about the right size not being available by the time you decide to exchange it.


----------



## viciel

Thanks everyone, I've decided to keep the dark violet - DH was right after all


----------



## luvmy3girls

what color do you guys think is the best in the wrinkly leather. I'm looking for an everyday casual wear with jeans bag? I'm leaning towards black..but not sure.


----------



## viciel

ehemelay said:


> Thanks for all of the great references!
> 
> I want a Pandora, but am debating between the Small and Medium size.  (Doesn't everyone?)
> 
> Judging by the dimensions and some modeling shots with ladies of my height and build, the Medium will look "large" on me and the Small will look "medium."
> 
> I generally like for my bags to have a little extra room in order to maintain a slouchy appearance, and I think that's how the Pandora looks best.  But on the flip side, I don't want to have so much empty space in the bag that I have to dig around endlessly to find what I need when I need it.
> 
> For those who own either or both sizes, can you advise whether the following items will fit in each size, and whether one would be more convenient than the other?: wallet, two coin purses, Blackberry and iPhone, kindle, large sunglasses case, make-up clutch and keys.
> 
> Thanks again for all the good information!



I've only tried on the large before in store, never owned it.  I think the small/medium (8x13) might be a better fit for you.  Remember when the bag's being carried (messenger or over the shoulder using the handle), it's more like a 11x13 bag because of the way it hangs.  The large (10x14) is really more like 14x14 irl and it overwhelms my 5'6 built.  My normal size is a 4.  Here's what I carry in the small/medium:  wallet (french or the long continental), datebook, water bottle, calculator, pen, notepad, makeup pouch, smartphone, 2 sets of keys, sunglasses(sometimes with the large hard case sometimes without), hand lotion, hand sanitizer, sometimes baby wipes too, and usually a small book or some sort of a fruit snack, and my bag is no stuffed like a cube, the way it's designed, I think the Pandora will drape no matter what, beautifully.


----------



## 2shai_

Hi! I think the 'current medium size (used to be the small size)' would be better for you especially if you are petite and shorter than 5"4. I've owned 4 medium pandoras and frankly the size is perfect, almost like the size and space of a Balenciaga city, perfect for everyday needs. The small size will be too small for you, they introduced this new small size this season, and I think that size would be better for errands etc. In my bags I usually have little in it, wallet, iphone, ipod, keys and makeup case. Here are some mod pics for your reference. I am 5 ft tall, carrying my old black wrinkled pandora with GHW. This size is the medium used to be called small.




















ehemelay said:


> Thanks for all of the great references!
> 
> I want a Pandora, but am debating between the Small and Medium size.  (Doesn't everyone?)
> 
> Judging by the dimensions and some modeling shots with ladies of my height and build, the Medium will look "large" on me and the Small will look "medium."
> 
> I generally like for my bags to have a little extra room in order to maintain a slouchy appearance, and I think that's how the Pandora looks best.  But on the flip side, I don't want to have so much empty space in the bag that I have to dig around endlessly to find what I need when I need it.
> 
> For those who own either or both sizes, can you advise whether the following items will fit in each size, and whether one would be more convenient than the other?: wallet, two coin purses, Blackberry and iPhone, kindle, large sunglasses case, make-up clutch and keys.
> 
> Thanks again for all the good information!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^great pics..so, is the ones that are marked large..or those the old medium or are they a new size? thanks


----------



## 2shai_

Yup, The medium pandora you bought before is now called the large.



luvmy3girls said:


> ^^great pics..so, is the ones that are marked large..or those the old medium or are they a new size? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

2shai_ said:


> Yup, The medium pandora you bought before is now called the large.


 thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

indiaink said:


> From the Sartorialist, taken on Bowery Street, New York:


 what color is this? is it still available? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can anyone tell me if the large black pandora on farfetch.com is the wrinkly version? It's hard to tell. I would post a link to it but can't figure out how too. Thanks


----------



## ehemelay

chriseve said:


> Just order both sizes and try them on in person at home then return one, that way you won't have to go back and forth with exchanges and you won't have to worry about the right size not being available by the time you decide to exchange it.



That's a great idea; Barneys is very good about returns, and I wouldn't feel wrong about it because I would literally just be trying on each size before choosing which one to send back - just like in the store.  In fact, because I would have already paid for it and definitely want my charge back, I would probably be _more_ careful than trying on in the store!!



2shai_ said:


> Hi! I think the 'current medium size (used to be the small size)' would be better for you especially if you are petite and shorter than 5"4. I've owned 4 medium pandoras and frankly the size is perfect, almost like the size and space of a Balenciaga city, perfect for everyday needs. The small size will be too small for you, they introduced this new small size this season, and I think that size would be better for errands etc. In my bags I usually have little in it, wallet, iphone, ipod, keys and makeup case. Here are some mod pics for your reference. I am 5 ft tall, carrying my old black wrinkled pandora with GHW. This size is the medium used to be called small.



Thank you so much for the photos!!  I am only about an inch taller than you, and I like the proportion of the Medium.  Especially that it looks very comfortable worn by the handle, but also the shoulder strap is not too long (a frequent problem for me - even when adjusted to the shortest length, some straps are just too long for my frame).

I also really like to see how the Pandora slouches when worn on a real person.  If I had only seen the catalogue photos, I might not have been interested because they make it look so boxy.  Yours looks fantastic!!


----------



## 2shai_

You're welcome! This bag is actually more slouchy than you think. I totally agree about catalogue photos, they don't show how much it slouches because they put stuffing into the bags. I wish there are more people who carry this bag, the only celebs that I've seen carry the medium is Hilary Duff and Christina Ricci. Maybe you can look their photos up online for reference because they are around the same height as us.

To be honest, I find this bag more practical than Balenciaga, I would wear it all the time when I want to feel comfortable and not worry about how I want to carry the bag. The strap is perfect for our heights, I definitely have the same problem as you with long straps, had this problem with the Bal Pompom and town, its way too long for my height.

Just out of curiosity what color are you thinking of getting? 



ehemelay said:


> Thank you so much for the photos!!  I am only about an inch taller than you, and I like the proportion of the Medium.  Especially that it looks very comfortable worn by the handle, but also the shoulder strap is not too long (a frequent problem for me - even when adjusted to the shortest length, some straps are just too long for my frame).
> 
> I also really like to see how the Pandora slouches when worn on a real person.  If I had only seen the catalogue photos, I might not have been interested because they make it look so boxy.  Yours looks fantastic!!


----------



## DisCo

^^Yup I think ordering the 2 sizes (medium and large) is a good idea so you'll have a side by side comparison and you'll definitely know right away which proportions you prefer.  Both sizes hang and slouch beautifully.  I think the size of the bag you should get doesn't necessarily depend on your height....Jessica Simpson is only around 160 cm (5'2/5'3) but the large (former medium) looks really great on her.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Where online do they have the best prices? Seems like they are all different prices on various sites.


----------



## ehemelay

2shai_ said:


> Just out of curiosity what color are you thinking of getting?



I'm definitely going for the textured Black leather on my first Pandora.  

If I like it and it wears well, I might hunt down a Peacock Blue - it looks very neutral and I think it would be a great bag to wear with my Canard moto jacket, which gets a lot of use in Fall and Spring.

I am trying to whittle my handbag collection down to 10 by years' end (New Years resolution!).  I need to purge about five to reach the goal, so I'm thinking very hard about what to keep.  I've already tossed everything without a shoulder strap, and now I'm targeting some of those pretty colors that I love but never wear.  I will probably end up with a collection of all black and gray bags, but that's what I reach for 95% of the time, so it's okay with me.


----------



## viciel

luvmy3girls said:


> Where online do they have the best prices? Seems like they are all different prices on various sites.



Just do Givenchy Pandora on Google and instead of doing a 'web' search, do a 'shopping' search.  I've found some great deals on all kinds of bags that way (well, minus the obvious fake 200 bucks a bag site of course


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ok thanks


----------



## sarah7487

Found this gorgeous pic of the mini Pandora


----------



## luvmy3girls

is the "pepe" leather the same as the "textured" leather??


----------



## ehemelay

2shai_ said:


> You're welcome! This bag is actually more slouchy than you think. I totally agree about catalogue photos, they don't show how much it slouches because they put stuffing into the bags. I wish there are more people who carry this bag, the only celebs that I've seen carry the medium is Hilary Duff and Christina Ricci. Maybe you can look their photos up online for reference because they are around the same height as us.




Thanks for the tip, *2shai*, I just browsed some Hilary Duff photos and I think that the Medium will be perfect for me.  I am the same height and build as Hilary - even have a similar casual style.

I think that the Large would look okay, too, but as long as the Medium has enough space for my daily items - I think that's the size for me.


----------



## anniebal

hello everyone,
am going to miami next week, from out of the country and would like to know where i can find a medium pandora over there. which dept stores carry them in miami? anyone knows??
thank you very much!


----------



## DisCo

Seems like they changed the lower pocket into a zippered one.  I wonder if they did this for all the colours?


----------



## anniebal

vlore said:


> I finally took the plunge and got the Pandora...and I am so happy with it! Went to NM the other day to check out the Bbags and there she was! lol! I was so impressed by the soft leather and the craftmanship I just totally fell in love!!!!!  This bag is definitely more beautiful in person! Pics do not do it justice. I am now considering getting another smooth leather in the beige.
> Thanks for letting me share!


Hi vlore,
I'm going to Miami and would like to buy my pandora there. What are the places that carry them? Could you please tell me?
Thank you very much!


----------



## 2shai_

I think they only did the zipper pocket for a few colors. The ones i've seen is a Cognac and this Peacock Blue. Here's the link for the cognac one. 

http://www.ssense.com/women/product...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=43208



DisCo said:


> Seems like they changed the lower pocket into a zippered one.  I wonder if they did this for all the colours?


----------



## DisCo

2shai_ said:


> I think they only did the zipper pocket for a few colors. The ones i've seen is a Cognac and this Peacock Blue. Here's the link for the cognac one.
> 
> http://www.ssense.com/women/product...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=products&utm_term=43208



Wow the Cognac is a gorgeous colour! I kinda like it with the zipper...seems more useful too.


----------



## 2shai_

Me too it looks more aesthetically pleasing to me 



DisCo said:


> Wow the Cognac is a gorgeous colour! I kinda like it with the zipper...seems more useful too.


----------



## 2shai_

Here's a model wearing the 'new' small pandora, I think its so cute I wouldn't mind getting one, looks great for running errands and going shopping. 

i14.farfetch.com/10/10/26/00/givenchy--10102600_550911_1000.jpg


----------



## ehemelay

I ordered a Medium with textured black leather today ~ cannot wait to try it on later this week.  It seems like a really versatile style, one that may become a favorite for everyday wear.


----------



## DisCo

2shai_ said:


> Here's a model wearing the 'new' small pandora, I think its so cute I wouldn't mind getting one, looks great for running errands and going shopping.
> 
> i14.farfetch.com/10/10/26/00/givenchy--10102600_550911_1000.jpg



The size is perfect for errands....and I think this could be a good bag to carry while riding a bike too!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg *2shai* the small is SO cute!

Dose anyone have any tips on where I can get a dark purple medium(shiny/smooth) in the US? If so please PM me the barneys by me is sold out no idea when they will be getting more. The only place I can find online is LVR and I'd like to avoid having to pay import fees/taxes if I can.


----------



## joo8495

I have got 2 of them different colours, but both working perfect for me.
It matches with my jeans and dress as well.
Especially if youre under 30 and wearing casual clothes, pandora is perfect.
If you are fancy dress type, maybe not.


----------



## 2shai_

Ooo which colors do you have? Post pics if you can! 



joo8495 said:


> I have got 2 of them different colours, but both working perfect for me.
> It matches with my jeans and dress as well.
> Especially if youre under 30 and wearing casual clothes, pandora is perfect.
> If you are fancy dress type, maybe not.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Since I am a purple pereson I just ordered the wrinkled dark violet on Overstock.com.
Really love the look and concept of the pandora - very unusual and unique but will try it on when I get it and see how it feels.  
Thank goodness overstock has a good return policy


----------



## riry

2shai_ said:


> My new F/W Anthracite Grey Pandora from Barneys  I absolutely love the color!


 
Ummm.... this bag is SO beautiful! I'm drooling over your bag, *2shai*! I'm thinking of getting this one as my last hurrah (and a much-needed break from Bal for a change). I saw this bag, or at least I think it was this color, recently and have been thinking about it ever since. Before I make the jump, though, I have a couple of quick questions:

Do you think the handle will show patina/darkening as quickly/easily as Balenciaga handles? Is it significantly lighter than a Bal Giant City?


----------



## 2shai_

Aww thank you! I'm sure you'll love this bag riry! I'm a bit embarrassed to say but I actually find it so much functional than my Bals. The leather is different than Bal and after my experience of owning 3 before the grey one and wearing it constantly over 5-6 months, there's no darkening or patina on the handles. The leather on the wrinkled one is washed sheep leather so I think its less prone to darkened handles, unless you choose a lighter color. About the weight, I do think its slightly lighter than the city, you can take off the longer strap and wear the it by the handles and its feels like carrying a GH day. Hope this helps!

Its seems like more Bal lovers are drawn in by the pandora! I'm also excited that people are giving more love to this style =).



riry said:


> Ummm.... this bag is SO beautiful! I'm drooling over your bag, *2shai*! I'm thinking of getting this one as my last hurrah (and a much-needed break from Bal for a change). I saw this bag, or at least I think it was this color, recently and have been thinking about it ever since. Before I make the jump, though, I have a quick question:
> 
> Do you think the handle will show patina/darkening as quickly/easily as Balenciaga handles?


----------



## riry

2shai_ said:


> Aww thank you! I'm sure you'll love this bag riry! I'm a bit embarrassed to say but I actually find it so much functional than my Bals. The leather is different than Bal and after my experience of owning 3 before the grey one and wearing it constantly over 5-6 months, there's no darkening or patina on the handles. The leather on the wrinkled one is washed sheep leather so I think its less prone to darkened handles, unless you choose a lighter color. Hope this helps!
> 
> Its seems like more Bal lovers are drawn in by the pandora! I'm also excited that people are giving more love to this style =).


 
This is just what I needed to hear, *2shai*! Thank you for your helpful response. I wish stores were open this late at night... guess I'll have to wait til morning. 

Since you purchased yours at Barneys, I'm guessing there's nowhere else to buy this bag without tax if we live in NY or CA, right? Like, say, net-a-porter or another online retailer like that?


----------



## 2shai_

Yes sad to say I think Barneys is one of the cheaper options now if you want to see and buy the bag IRL. I would suggest going to the store to pick your leather too because I picked mine from the 5 my SA took out from the back.



riry said:


> This is just what I needed to hear, *2shai*! Thank you for your helpful response. I wish stores were open this late at night... guess I'll have to wait til morning.
> 
> Since you purchased yours at Barneys, I'm guessing there's nowhere else to buy this bag without tax if we live in NY or CA, right? Like, say, net-a-porter or another online retailer like that?


----------



## riry

2shai_ said:


> Yes sad to say I think Barneys is one of the cheaper options now if you want to see and buy the bag IRL. I would suggest going to the store to pick your leather too because I picked mine from the 5 my SA took out from the back.


 
Good to know. This week will be my Givenchy hunting time! I know everything about Bal and nothing about Givenchy... do you have any tips on what to look for in the leather? And... do you need to treat it with anything to prevent denim transfer?

Sorry for all the questions... I'm such a Givenchy newbie!


----------



## 2shai_

Haha, don't worry I'm not an expert either. I only ever owned pandoras not other styles. I would say if you want the wrinkled leather you should look for something that more even in texture, its basically preference like Bal some are more smooth or textured than others. You will definitely know what to look for once you see it IRL. 

I never treat my Givenchys with anything because its a different kind of leather, slightly stiff not as smooshy like Bal's agneau leather. But when I got my grey pandora, I made sure to check if there were no scratches but when I took it home I saw one major scratch at the back of my bag, probably mishandled by my SA who had long nails. Was freaking out whether to return it but I applied LMB Silk Serum over the scratch and it disappeared like magic =). So LMB works on the pandora at least from my experience but never applied it all over yet.



riry said:


> Good to know. This week will be my Givenchy hunting time! I know everything about Bal and nothing about Givenchy... do you have any tips on what to look for in the leather? And... do you need to treat it with anything to prevent denim transfer?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions... I'm such a Givenchy newbie!


----------



## DisCo

^ I have LMB silk serum too...good to know that it works for Givenchy leather


----------



## pixiejenna

2shai_ said:


> Aww thank you! I'm sure you'll love this bag riry! *I'm a bit embarrassed to say but I actually find it so much functional than my Bals.* The leather is different than Bal and after my experience of owning 3 before the grey one and wearing it constantly over 5-6 months, there's no darkening or patina on the handles. The leather on the wrinkled one is washed sheep leather so I think its less prone to darkened handles, unless you choose a lighter color. About the weight, I do think its slightly lighter than the city, you can take off the longer strap and wear the it by the handles and its feels like carrying a GH day. Hope this helps!
> 
> Its seems like more Bal lovers are drawn in by the pandora! I'm also excited that people are giving more love to this style =).




Don't be embarrased ITA with you! I had a black shinny pandora and I loved it wore it like 3-4 months straight and it looked as good as new only smooshey. Absolutely no signs of wear outside of the leather being like butter and absolutely smooshy beyond belief. I ended up selling it cause I got the large and it really was too big for me I don't carry a lot. I'm on a hunt for a medium now  cause I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## riry

2shai_ said:


> Haha, don't worry I'm not an expert either. I only ever owned pandoras not other styles. I would say if you want the wrinkled leather you should look for something that more even in texture, its basically preference like Bal some are more smooth or textured than others. You will definitely know what to look for once you see it IRL.
> 
> I never treat my Givenchys with anything because its a different kind of leather, slightly stiff not as smooshy like Bal's agneau leather. But when I got my grey pandora, I made sure to check if there were no scratches but when I took it home I saw one major scratch at the back of my bag, probably mishandled by my SA who had long nails. Was freaking out whether to return it but I applied LMB Silk Serum over the scratch and it disappeared like magic =). So LMB works on the pandora at least from my experience but never applied it all over yet.


 


pixiejenna said:


> Don't be embarrased ITA with you! I had a black shinny pandora and I loved it wore it like 3-4 months straight and it looked as good as new only smooshey. Absolutely no signs of wear outside of the leather being like butter and absolutely smooshy beyond belief. I ended up selling it cause I got the large and it really was too big for me I don't carry a lot. I'm on a hunt for a medium now  cause I can't stop thinking about it!


 
This is so helpful, ladies! Especially since you're both fellow Bal gals 

I'm heading down to Nordstrom SCP tomorrow and will check out their grey medium Pandoras!


----------



## 2shai_

Yay! I'm glad someone agrees with me on this! During that time I couldn't put this bag down...I really did neglect my Bals. lol But I ended my selling 2 of them to fund a large purchase and missed having it so I bought another one again. haha It's making me think of getting a staple Black pebbled one for the F/W season, but I'm trying hard to resist. 



pixiejenna said:


> Don't be embarrased ITA with you! I had a black shinny pandora and I loved it wore it like 3-4 months straight and it looked as good as new only smooshey. Absolutely no signs of wear outside of the leather being like butter and absolutely smooshy beyond belief. I ended up selling it cause I got the large and it really was too big for me I don't carry a lot. I'm on a hunt for a medium now  cause I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## viciel

cute!


----------



## kobe939

pixiejenna said:


> Don't be embarrased ITA with you! I had a black shinny pandora and I loved it wore it like 3-4 months straight and it looked as good as new only smooshey. Absolutely no signs of wear outside of the leather being like butter and absolutely smooshy beyond belief. I ended up selling it cause I got the large and it really was too big for me I don't carry a lot. I'm on a hunt for a medium now  cause I can't stop thinking about it!


 
It's nice to know that a few of the Bal lovers are over here because of the pandora. This is definitely on my next bag to purchase, I would love to get a black shinny one just like yours, pixiejenna. 




riry said:


> This is so helpful, ladies! Especially since you're both fellow Bal gals
> 
> I'm heading down to Nordstrom SCP tomorrow and will check out their grey medium Pandoras!


 
riry, please let us know how your hunt goes, would LOVE to get my hand on a grey pandora too! 



2shai_ said:


> Yay! I'm glad someone agrees with me on this! During that time I couldn't put this bag down...I really did neglect my Bals. lol But I ended my selling 2 of them to fund a large purchase and missed having it so I bought another one again. haha It's making me think of getting a staple Black pebbled one for the F/W season, but I'm trying hard to resist.


 
hey S, isn't it funny that you sold your Bal to fund a large purchase and I am selling my Chanels to fund 'your' large purchase. 
After that, I will get a black pebbled and a grey pandora exactly like yours, love your grey one, it's so TDF!


----------



## Eleoz

Hello everyone! May I ask if someone knows where can I find a list of Givenchy bags' names? I need to know the name of a bag I own but although I've looked for it everywhere on the web, I really can't find it!  It should be a 2009 or 2010 bag.........


----------



## Gatsby

I'm so glad I found this thread.  I just tried on a Givenchy Pandora and it is stunning.  The box shape is very deceptive, it's such an amazing bag when you try it on.


----------



## luvmy3girls

anyone have any modeling pictures of the new dark grey one?


----------



## luvmy3girls

riry said:


> This is so helpful, ladies! Especially since you're both fellow Bal gals
> 
> I'm heading down to Nordstrom SCP tomorrow and will check out their grey medium Pandoras!


did you end up getting the grey pandora? I saw it too at Nordie at SCP and loved it.


----------



## ehemelay

I received my Medium Pandora today!  I ordered the textured black leather; it's fantastic!  The texture detail is awesome - it looks like I've been carrying the bag for months (which for me is a plus!!)

Please excuse my super-casual errand outfit today.  I hope that the photos can be a good size reference - I'm about 5'2" in stocking feet and a US size 4.  Medium is the perfect size for me; I think that the Large Pandora would overwhelm me.


Just arrived from BG (stuffed full - not fond of the "boxy" look):






Removed the stuffing, this is the slouch I was looking for:






Handle fits easily over the shoulder, I could definitely wear like this with a winter coat:






Handle on the elbow:






The shoulder strap is really comfortable, and just the right length:


----------



## 2shai_

ehemelay said:


> I received my Medium Pandora today!  I ordered the textured black leather; it's fantastic!  The texture detail is awesome - it looks like I've been carrying the bag for months (which for me is a plus!!)
> 
> Please excuse my super-casual errand outfit today.  I hope that the photos can be a good size reference - I'm about 5'2" in stocking feet and a US size 4.  Medium is the perfect size for me; I think that the Large Pandora would overwhelm me.



Congrats! I'm so excited for you to finally get the bag. And yes it can definitely fit over winter coats.


----------



## Gatsby

Congratulations ehemlay!  The Pandora is gorgeous on you.  It's funny that it is considered a casual bag, I tried on the black, the hazel and the grey yesterday and I thought all three looked really rich and lush.  I'm seriously considering the Hazel color now.  I'm 5'4 and a size 6 and the large looked really big.  I love big bags but I thought the medium looked cuter on.  Thank you for posting these pics!


----------



## ehemelay

2shai_ said:


> Congrats! I'm so excited for you to finally get the bag. And yes it can definitely fit over winter coats.





Gatsby said:


> Congratulations ehemlay!  The Pandora is gorgeous on you.  It's funny that it is considered a casual bag, I tried on the black, the hazel and the grey yesterday and I thought all three looked really rich and lush.  I'm seriously considering the Hazel color now.  I'm 5'4 and a size 6 and the large looked really big.  I love big bags but I thought the medium looked cuter on.  Thank you for posting these pics!



Thank you, I am really excited about this one.  I have to remind myself to live with the new bag for a couple of months before I go crazy and order it in two or three different colors...


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> I received my Medium Pandora today!  I ordered the textured black leather; it's fantastic!  The texture detail is awesome - it looks like I've been carrying the bag for months (which for me is a plus!!)
> 
> Please excuse my super-casual errand outfit today.  I hope that the photos can be a good size reference - I'm about 5'2" in stocking feet and a US size 4.  Medium is the perfect size for me; I think that the Large Pandora would overwhelm me.
> 
> 
> Just arrived from BG (stuffed full - not fond of the "boxy" look):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the stuffing, this is the slouch I was looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle fits easily over the shoulder, I could definitely wear like this with a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle on the elbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is really comfortable, and just the right length:



Congrats ehemelay! The medium looks perfect on you...definitely made the right choice  the texture of the leather is so gorgeous!


----------



## viciel

ehemelay said:


> Handle fits easily over the shoulder, I could definitely wear like this with a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle on the elbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is really comfortable, and just the right length:



You look fabulous!


----------



## ehemelay

DisCo said:


> Congrats ehemelay! The medium looks perfect on you...definitely made the right choice  the texture of the leather is so gorgeous!





chriseve said:


> You look fabulous!



Thanks - I'm taking the new Pandora with me on a short trip and plan to wear it five days in a row.  That will be the true test!


----------



## Gatsby

Hubba Hubba Hazel says Hello:


----------



## Gatsby

Okay, now pics of Hazel in Medium!  Whew!:salute:


----------



## luvmy3girls

congrats!! where did you get it from?


----------



## Gatsby

I love how the leather puddles!


----------



## Gatsby

luvmy3girls said:


> congrats!! where did you get it from?



Barneys


----------



## Gatsby

Uh oh...


----------



## Gatsby

Cripes, what have I done?!!!:shame:


----------



## luvmy3girls

congrats!! Lucky you  did you get them at the store or did you order from online?


----------



## luvmy3girls

are you gonna model them for us?


----------



## Gatsby

luvmy3girls said:


> are you gonna model them for us?


 
Hahha, I think the door does a better job!  I got one in store and one online, I wanted to choose between the two but they're both so pretty!  I really love this bag, I love everything about it from the cute/casual way it looks to how comfortable it is on the shoulder.

The Hazel one has items in the bag which is why it is slouchier than the black.  I was checking out how it looks with weight in it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I love the brown one


----------



## Gatsby

luvmy3girls said:


> I love the brown one



I do too and I tried to capture in the photos how it looks much lighter when the light reflects on it because of the textured leather but not sure it worked.  They look slightly darker in these photos.  And the black is just so rich with the gold hardware.  It looks sort of fancy even though it's a slouchy bag.  It's sort of a perfect combination of casual/cool.  So funny because I've seen these bags for a while now but the box shape didn't show just how cute they are when you try them on.


----------



## luvmy3girls

the hazel one looks alot lighter on barneys.com than  in your pictures. I think you need to keep both


----------



## Gatsby

luvmy3girls said:


> the hazel one looks alot lighter on barneys.com than  in your pictures. I think you need to keep both



Haha, I really want to!!!  

I just looked at the pics again and you're right, Barneys did a much better job on those photos than I did.   The Hazel is lighter, like their photos.  Very pretty and I could see how it's a great color for summer but also great for winter since it's such a nice contrast to dark colored winter clothes.

http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Textured-Pandora-Messenger/00505011916673,default,pd.html


----------



## DisCo

Gatsby said:


> Cripes, what have I done?!!!:shame:



Congrats Gatsby! They're both so gorgeous! Are you keeping both of them? You should  

Now I'm thinking of getting a Medium as well!


----------



## pixiejenna

Gatsby said:


> Cripes, what have I done?!!!:shame:





Congrats both of them are beautiful!


----------



## pixiejenna

ehemelay said:


> I received my Medium Pandora today!  I ordered the textured black leather; it's fantastic!  The texture detail is awesome - it looks like I've been carrying the bag for months (which for me is a plus!!)
> 
> Please excuse my super-casual errand outfit today.  I hope that the photos can be a good size reference - I'm about 5'2" in stocking feet and a US size 4.  Medium is the perfect size for me; I think that the Large Pandora would overwhelm me.
> 
> 
> Just arrived from BG (stuffed full - not fond of the "boxy" look):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the stuffing, this is the slouch I was looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle fits easily over the shoulder, I could definitely wear like this with a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle on the elbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is really comfortable, and just the right length:



Congrats it looks great on you!


----------



## kobe939

Gatsby said:


> Cripes, what have I done?!!!:shame:


 
Congrats....you are killing me!!!!  

I love both of them, I don't think any color would look bad on pandora, this is such a great bag!!


----------



## kobe939

Congrats ehemelay, the bag looks so great on you, just perfect!!!

I need a large black...soon!



ehemelay said:


> I received my Medium Pandora today! I ordered the textured black leather; it's fantastic! The texture detail is awesome - it looks like I've been carrying the bag for months (which for me is a plus!!)
> 
> Please excuse my super-casual errand outfit today. I hope that the photos can be a good size reference - I'm about 5'2" in stocking feet and a US size 4. Medium is the perfect size for me; I think that the Large Pandora would overwhelm me.
> 
> 
> Just arrived from BG (stuffed full - not fond of the "boxy" look):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the stuffing, this is the slouch I was looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle fits easily over the shoulder, I could definitely wear like this with a winter coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle on the elbow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder strap is really comfortable, and just the right length:


----------



## Gatsby

Thanks Everyone, I'm loving Pandora!  Kobe, Disco created a Nightingale thread, I'm excited to see your pics!


----------



## margaritas

chriseve said:


> cute!
> 
> http://i14.farfetch.com/10/10/26/00/givenchy--10102600_550911_1000.jpg



Love this! I keep coming back to take a look. Might have to add this to my collection at some point.


----------



## Gatsby

margaritas said:


> Love this! I keep coming back to take a look. Might have to add this to my collection at some point.



I wonder if that is the small Pandora?  It seems much smaller than mine.  

Margaritas, you should try on Pandora, that's what sold me.  Take the stuffing out and try it on.  Haha, it's like I'm luring purse lovers!


----------



## margaritas

Gatsby said:


> I wonder if that is the small Pandora?  It seems much smaller than mine.
> 
> Margaritas, you should try on Pandora, that's what sold me.  Take the stuffing out and try it on.  Haha, it's like I'm luring purse lovers!



I have a new large/old medium black wrinkled Pandora which I love but I don't reach for it as often as I'd like as I don't usually carry a lot. 

And I'm so jealous you have 2 Pandoras! I saw a grey one at my local store recently and fell in love. Almost immediately, I asked myself if my black Pandora was a mistake and I should have gotten the grey instead. But after seeing your black Pandora, I think I made the right choice. If only I can afford 2 but I have a very long wish list so I can't get same bags in multiple colours.


----------



## Gatsby

Margarita, I LOVED the grey!  My logic was I could wear black with grey, navy, black, etc. and wear the brown (they called it Hazel at Barneys) with brown tones.  But if I had the money, which I don't, especially after these purchases, I would get the grey too, it's _absolutely gorgeous_.  I had to choose between the black or the grey and I know every time I see the grey, it will haunt me, but I didn't win the lotto.


----------



## margaritas

Gatsby said:


> Margarita, I LOVED the grey!  My logic was I could wear black with grey, navy, black, etc. and wear the brown (they called it Hazel at Barneys) with brown tones.  But if I had the money, which I don't, especially after these purchases, I would get the grey too, it's _absolutely gorgeous_.  I had to choose between the black or the grey and *I know every time I see the grey, it will haunt me, but I didn't win the lotto*.



You're not the only one! 

My only concern with the grey is that it's kinda casual while the black can be dressed up or down.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I saw the grey at Nordstroms yesturday..OMG!! so gorgeous!!


----------



## violyn

Took the plunge!  Large Lamb Skin Pandora with Screws in Dark Brown from 2011 Fall Collection.  Aw~ giggles:


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> Congrats it looks great on you!





kobe939 said:


> Congrats ehemelay, the bag looks so great on you, just perfect!!!
> 
> I need a large black...soon!



Thanks! I've been on a mini-holiday and carried it for 5 days in a row - still love this bag.

And now *Gatsby* has me thinking about Hazel!!  That is one seriously gorgeous color.


----------



## Juliela

Your studded Pandora is stunning, Violyn!  Congrats on your new addition.  Thanks for the great photos, too!




violyn said:


> Took the plunge!  Large Lamb Skin Pandora with Screws in Dark Brown from 2011 Fall Collection.  Aw~ giggles:


----------



## DisCo

I've never seen this one and it looks awesome! Congrats *violyn*!!


----------



## pixiejenna

violyn said:


> Took the plunge!  Large Lamb Skin Pandora with Screws in Dark Brown from 2011 Fall Collection.  Aw~ giggles:



Congrats it's gorgeous! I'm curious dose it feel heavy because of the screws?


----------



## Blue*Rose

violyn said:


> Took the plunge!  Large Lamb Skin Pandora with Screws in Dark Brown from 2011 Fall Collection.  Aw~ giggles:


I love the studs!


----------



## kobe939

violyn said:


> Took the plunge! Large Lamb Skin Pandora with Screws in Dark Brown from 2011 Fall Collection. Aw~ giggles:


 
congrats, your bag is really gorgeous! Love the gold screws, so pretty on the dark brown smooth leather.


----------



## violyn

Thank you everyone for the blessings!  Its day 2 with Mr Boxy.  My only wish is to have the zip on opposite side of the bag.  Cause I wear it on my right shoulder and slings on my left shoulder.

I'm not sure if the wrinkled sheep skin ones are lighter than the calf/lamb smooth skin ones.  I feel the calf/lamb smooth skin ones are more "solid" in terms of its texture.  Whether the screws add weight?  They are definately lighter than those things I throw into my bag.  My norm bag contains iPad, Phone, small Brolly, Wallet, keys, etc.  Those alone are already heavy.  

Was actually contemplating between Med & Large.  The small ones are lovely as well!  But Large gives better access to my things.  A bit of struggle there to get things out from a Med.  

I've checked Paris and HK for this bag.  Paris has med and small, sold out on large.  HK only carries black in this design, arrived HK on 23 Aug.  If anyone is residing in HK, might wanna popby Ocean Centre to check it out the Black.  I bought mine from Singapore.


----------



## ehemelay

I've carried my Pandora for a week straight and I still love it!

Wanted to share that this is a great bag for travel.  The handle length is perfect - I usually have trouble negotiating what to do with my purse while I'm walking through the airport, because my carry-on is a large TUMI tote that I carry over the shoulder.  I can throw the Pandora on my shoulder in addition to the carry-on, and it just rests there.  I really like the convenience of having both hands free when traveling.  It's a great size for your "personal item" - big enough that I can fit everything I want to have handy on the plane, and small enough that it fits easily under the seat.  

For everyday wear, I've been using the shoulder strap, but the single handle is super convenient too.  It's my new favorite bag.


----------



## 2shai_

I'm really glad to hear that you're loving this bag. I too couldn't put it down when I got the bag! I agree that the most convenient thing about is bag is the shoulder strap and the handles which comfortably fits over the shoulder.



ehemelay said:


> I've carried my Pandora for a week straight and I still love it!
> 
> Wanted to share that this is a great bag for travel.  The handle length is perfect - I usually have trouble negotiating what to do with my purse while I'm walking through the airport, because my carry-on is a large TUMI tote that I carry over the shoulder.  I can throw the Pandora on my shoulder in addition to the carry-on, and it just rests there.  I really like the convenience of having both hands free when traveling.  It's a great size for your "personal item" - big enough that I can fit everything I want to have handy on the plane, and small enough that it fits easily under the seat.
> 
> For everyday wear, I've been using the shoulder strap, but the single handle is super convenient too.  It's my new favorite bag.


----------



## Juliela

Thanks for this great review of the Pandora, E!  I love hearing about how a bag works in real life...after the reveal!  

I'm curious how you'd compare the Pepe leather of your Pandora to the leathers on you Bal and PS bags.  Do you feel that it's as durable?  How are you liking the texture?  

I'm really interested in the Pandora and really appreciate the insight you've shared with us here!  




ehemelay said:


> I've carried my Pandora for a week straight and I still love it!
> 
> Wanted to share that this is a great bag for travel.  The handle length is perfect - I usually have trouble negotiating what to do with my purse while I'm walking through the airport, because my carry-on is a large TUMI tote that I carry over the shoulder.  I can throw the Pandora on my shoulder in addition to the carry-on, and it just rests there.  I really like the convenience of having both hands free when traveling.  It's a great size for your "personal item" - big enough that I can fit everything I want to have handy on the plane, and small enough that it fits easily under the seat.
> 
> For everyday wear, I've been using the shoulder strap, but the single handle is super convenient too.  It's my new favorite bag.


----------



## ehemelay

Juliela said:


> Thanks for this great review of the Pandora, E!  I love hearing about how a bag works in real life...after the reveal!
> 
> I'm curious how you'd compare the Pepe leather of your Pandora to the leathers on you Bal and PS bags.  Do you feel that it's as durable?  How are you liking the texture?
> 
> I'm really interested in the Pandora and really appreciate the insight you've shared with us here!




Hello!  I'm glad to help; I know it's hard to decide between sizes and styles sometimes, especially if you can't try all of them on in store.

The Pandora leather is durable.  Although I've had great luck with Bal leather (minimal fading issues, and I love the way my most-used Bbags have broken in over the years), it "feels" more fragile than other brands.  The Pandora bag, on the other hand, has a very soft and dense leather.  It's not quite as dense as my PS bags, but definitely more substantial than Bal.  Oddly, it doesn't feel especially heavy to me.  My PS1s are heavier, if that's a useful reference for you.

The textured leather is really cool.  It looks broken in already, and if it has sustained any scratches, I can't see them.  I'm going to keep looking for a Medium in the new Khaki color, which is a smooth leather.  We'll see if that's as durable as the textured leather.


----------



## margaritas

I tried on a small/mini Pandora today cross-body style, in the gorgeous grey. I like it but would be perfect if the strap were shorter but it's not the bag's fault - I blame my height (am only 5'2!)



ehemelay said:


> I've carried my Pandora for a week straight and I still love it!
> 
> Wanted to share that this is a great bag for travel.  The handle length is perfect - I usually have trouble negotiating what to do with my purse while I'm walking through the airport, because my carry-on is a large TUMI tote that I carry over the shoulder.  I can throw the Pandora on my shoulder in addition to the carry-on, and it just rests there.  I really like the convenience of having both hands free when traveling.  It's a great size for your "personal item" - big enough that I can fit everything I want to have handy on the plane, and small enough that it fits easily under the seat.
> 
> For everyday wear, I've been using the shoulder strap, but the single handle is super convenient too.  It's my new favorite bag.



You look great with your Pandora!

I agree, the Pandora is fab for travel. My large Pandora couldn't always fit under the seat though but that's because I carried too many stuff - it can fit a ton!


----------



## azjavagirl

I've been away from this thread for a while and all these new Pandoras are gorgeous!!  Love the dark brown (yummy color, and those studs!!), the hazel, and the textured leathers.  The new small one is so tempting--what a great night out size!

I'm still loving my Dark Violet medium smooth Pandora--it's such a comfortable bag and gets so many compliments.  It's slouchy and hugs the body but has such rich, thick leather--great balance of casual and elegant.

Great to see so many fans of this fabulous bag!


----------



## dianatdc

Went to Neiman Marcus to check out their current inventory of Balenciaga and purchased this instead:






Introducing my medium Givenchy Black Textured Pandora with metal rings on handles.  This bag is so practical, versatile, and comfortable.  The leather is so durable; it's currently my favorite throw around daily bag.


----------



## Gatsby

Wow, congratulations!!!  That is the textured Pepe leather, right?  I haven't seen that handle before!


----------



## azjavagirl

dianatdc said:


> Went to Neiman Marcus to check out their current inventory of Balenciaga and purchased this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my medium Givenchy Black Textured Pandora with metal rings on handles.  This bag is so practical, versatile, and comfortable.  The leather is so durable; it's currently my favorite throw around daily bag.



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## dianatdc

Gatsby said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!  That is the textured Pepe leather, right?  I haven't seen that handle before!



Thanks you, *Gatsby* and *azjavagirl*!
I've been contemplating on purchasing a Pandora when my SA first showed them to me a few months ago, but it was this particular Pandora with the metal rings on the handle that got to me.  The leather is slightly pebbled.  











I absolutely love the comfort of this bag.


----------



## ehemelay

dianatdc said:


> Went to Neiman Marcus to check out their current inventory of Balenciaga and purchased this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my medium Givenchy Black Textured Pandora with metal rings on handles.  This bag is so practical, versatile, and comfortable.  The leather is so durable; it's currently my favorite throw around daily bag.



Congrats!  The handle really makes the bag - it's a bit "edgier" than the standard Pandora.  I can see that the rings are on the top side only, so it's probably still super comfortable to carry over the shoulder?


----------



## Nancy in VA

Wow - I really love the hardware on the handles


----------



## dianatdc

ehemelay said:


> Congrats!  The handle really makes the bag - it's a bit "edgier" than the standard Pandora.  I can see that the rings are on the top side only, so it's probably still super comfortable to carry over the shoulder?



Yes, the metal rings doesn't touch my shoulder, but if I happen to hold it on the crook of my arm, it'll leave "ring marks" on my skin.     The rings doesn't affect the comfort of the bag no matter which way I wear it.

After seeing everyone's pics in this thread, I'm looking into getting another.  

I love my Pandora.  The grained leather is so much durable than my Balenciagas.  Wish the mods would create a Givenchy forum.


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ 

Thanks for the review!  I have to say that I love my Pandora; I also find that it feels more durable than my Bbags (although I suppose time will tell whether it ages as well).  More importantly, I think that it's easier to wear - the shoulder strap stays put with zero effort from me.

I am so excited about this style, I'm already trying to talk myself out of ordering the Black with silver/pewter tone hardware (my bag has the gold HW)!  I am patiently waiting for a Khaki in the medium size...


----------



## pixiejenna

dianatdc said:


> Went to Neiman Marcus to check out their current inventory of Balenciaga and purchased this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my medium Givenchy Black Textured Pandora with metal rings on handles.  This bag is so practical, versatile, and comfortable.  The leather is so durable; it's currently my favorite throw around daily bag.



Love the handle on it! I haven't seen that handle before. I think the one you got is one of the calfskin bags it looks like a smooth pebbled leather. Sigh I need to get my hands on one soon. The calfskin pandora was my first calfskin bag and I'm hooked.


----------



## dianatdc

pixiejenna said:


> Love the handle on it! I haven't seen that handle before. I think the one you got is one of the calfskin bags it looks like a smooth pebbled leather. Sigh I need to get my hands on one soon. The calfskin pandora was my first calfskin bag and I'm hooked.



I think my SA called this "grained" leather.  When heading out for the day, I tend to reach for my Pandora over my Celine Minis and Balenciagas.  I'm definitely hooked.  

I notice there's a lot of Bal fans here.


----------



## violyn

dianatdc said:


> I think my SA called this "grained" leather.  When heading out for the day, I tend to reach for my Pandora over my Celine Minis and Balenciagas.  I'm definitely hooked.
> 
> I notice there's a lot of Bal fans here.


dianatdc, great bag there!  Love the grained leather u have there!  Looks so yummy! = )


----------



## dianatdc

violyn said:


> dianatdc, great bag there!  Love the grained leather u have there!  Looks so yummy! = )



Thanks, violyn!  Your dark brown Lambskin Pandora with screws is gorgeous!!


----------



## DisCo

Posted this in the Givenchy action thread as well


----------



## Gatsby

Disco, is that you?  So cute!  I totally understand how to wear Pandora, it's Nightingale I can't figure out.


----------



## DisCo

^Yup that's me! LOL I carried it by the shoulder strap as well but don't have pic of it ATM....it also looks so nice carried that way and in fact, I haven't seen anyone IRL carry it crossbody.  

The more you carry the bag, the slouchier it gets.  The first time I carried this I really couldn't get the slouchy shape that I wanted but after a while it just naturally slouched.


----------



## Chloe_concord

After seeing all those gorgeous colors of Pandora bags, I went to barneys to check it out. I have to agree it looks much better on real person than sitting on the shelf in store.

I narrow down my choice to two: the shiny black smooth leather in med and crinkle leather in gray in med. I wish I have enough dough to buy both,but I only save enough money for one. So please help me which one?


----------



## DisCo

Chloe_concord said:


> After seeing all those gorgeous colors of Pandora bags, I went to barneys to check it out. I have to agree it looks much better on real person than sitting on the shelf in store.
> 
> I narrow down my choice to two: the shiny black smooth leather in med and crinkle leather in gray in med. I wish I have enough dough to buy both,but I only save enough money for one. So please help me which one?



I saw the shiny smooth black one and it's really nice IRL but the Pandora in wrinkled leather is extra special IMO.  I'd worry about colour transfer on the grey though


----------



## 2shai_

Chloe_concord said:


> After seeing all those gorgeous colors of Pandora bags, I went to barneys to check it out. I have to agree it looks much better on real person than sitting on the shelf in store.
> 
> I narrow down my choice to two: the shiny black smooth leather in med and crinkle leather in gray in med. I wish I have enough dough to buy both,but I only save enough money for one. So please help me which one?



I say grey! There will always be a black pandora. But a grey one in this season's grey is very special. The color is not as light as depicted in pics, its a medium-dark anthracite grey.


----------



## Gatsby

I agree, the grey is beautiful!


----------



## Chloe_concord

Thanks gals. Grey it is. I will go down to SF barneys this weekend to get it. I agreed it is a true grey which looks gorgeous with pale gold hw.

Ahh.. I maybe should get that black Chloe paraty in med instead cause to have two pandors in two different color is kind of crazy, isn't it?


----------



## DisCo

Chloe_concord said:


> Thanks gals. Grey it is. I will go down to SF barneys this weekend to get it. I agreed it is a true grey which looks gorgeous with pale gold hw.
> 
> Ahh.. I maybe should get that black Chloe paraty in med instead cause *to have two pandors in two different color is kind of crazy, isn't it?*



^NOPE not crazy at all!


----------



## ehemelay

Today I saw the "wrinkled leather" (as it's labeled on the Barneys website) in person at Barneys in NorthPark-Dallas.  

It's funny, I have the "textured" leather version and I would swap those two designations based on how the leather looks and feels in real life.  My bag has actual wrinkles and crinkles that render the surface of the leather uneven.  It's a random pattern, and it gives the bag a cool, worn-in appearance.  The "wrinkled leather" has a light and even texture across the entire surface of the bag.

It's hard to make out on the website photos, but in person I discovered that the "wrinkled" leather has a slight sheen to it.  Almost a metallic undertone.  It looks great with the gunmetal hardware.  I'm not sure, had both bags been available when I ordered mine, which one I would have picked!


----------



## Gatsby

Interesting, I wonder if we have comparison pics.  I have the Hazel in the Pepe leather that is at this link:  http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Textured-Pandora-Messenger/00505011916673,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01

which has gold hardware.  In some lighting, the leather almost looks suede in texture.  I wonder what the "wrinkled" texture looks like?


----------



## Juliela

I just bought the new wrinkled leather Pandora yesterday!  I have been holding out for a Pandora with silver hw, but this is even better IMO, it's a really nice neutral look that should go with everything.

Here are some (too big) photos.  Not the best lighting, but they'll give you an idea of the texture and how the hw blends with the leather.


----------



## Juliela




----------



## sjy

Juliela said:


> I just bought the new wrinkled leather Pandora yesterday! I have been holding out for a Pandora with silver hw, but this is even better IMO, it's a really nice neutral look that should go with everything.
> 
> Here are some (too big) photos. Not the best lighting, but they'll give you an idea of the texture and how the hw blends with the leather.


 

Wow, It's sooo~~ gorgeous!!

I agree with ehemelay's opinion. The leather of this pandora looks so smooth, more textured, not wrinkled. I like the color, pocket design and hw of it. 

I was eyeing on the Pepe pandora but after I saw this one, I am debating if I buy this bag over the Pepe (which looks more wrinkled to me).

Is your bag heavier than the Pepe pandora?


----------



## ehemelay

Juliela said:


> I just bought the new wrinkled leather Pandora yesterday!  I have been holding out for a Pandora with silver hw, but this is even better IMO, it's a really nice neutral look that should go with everything.
> 
> Here are some (too big) photos.  Not the best lighting, but they'll give you an idea of the texture and how the hw blends with the leather.



Gorgeous!!  I really love how subdued the hardware is; it lets you focus on the leather.  

I think you will like this better than something more traditionally silver - your Pandora will match with everything.


----------



## ehemelay

Gatsby said:


> Interesting, I wonder if we have comparison pics.  I have the Hazel in the Pepe leather that is at this link:  http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Textured-Pandora-Messenger/00505011916673,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01
> 
> which has gold hardware.  In some lighting, the leather almost looks suede in texture.  I wonder what the "wrinkled" texture looks like?




Yep, that's what I have, except in black.  I bought it from BG and they call it "textured" leather.  I've seen other retailers selling "Pepe" and it looks like the same thing.  

I really do like the texture, and my black Pandora has a more "matte" look than the smooth leather, which appeals to me.


----------



## DisCo

Juliela said:


>



This is so gorgeous! Yeah this looks different from the Pepe/wrinkled leather and this is probably more of a texturised leather.  

I got to carry a few Pandoras in the store (all were black) and I must say that the weight of the bags is different depending on the kind of leather.  To me Pepe leather Pandoras are the lightest....the smooth leather one I tried was on the heavy side....even the patent version was kinda heavy.


----------



## Juliela

sjy said:


> Wow, It's sooo~~ gorgeous!!
> 
> I agree with ehemelay's opinion. The leather of this pandora looks so smooth, more textured, not wrinkled. I like the color, pocket design and hw of it.
> 
> I was eyeing on the Pepe pandora but after I saw this one, I am debating if I buy this bag over the Pepe (which looks more wrinkled to me).
> 
> Is your bag heavier than the Pepe pandora?


 
Thanks SJY!  I think it's really cool   and I do think this "wrinkled" leather as G is calling it is a little lighter than the Pepe aka textured version.  Since it has so many carrying options, though, I think the weight won't be much of an issue for me.


----------



## Juliela

ehemelay said:


> Gorgeous!!  I really love how subdued the hardware is; it lets you focus on the leather.
> 
> I think you will like this better than something more traditionally silver - your Pandora will match with everything.


 


DisCo said:


> This is so gorgeous! Yeah this looks different from the Pepe/wrinkled leather and this is probably more of a texturised leather.
> 
> I got to carry a few Pandoras in the store (all were black) and I must say that the weight of the bags is different depending on the kind of leather.  To me Pepe leather Pandoras are the lightest....the smooth leather one I tried was on the heavy side....even the patent version was kinda heavy.


 
Thanks ladies!  

I am really excited about this bag -- it has the elements I was looking for (pebbled/textured thick leather, neutral hw) and it's so different from all my other bags!  It's exciting to branch out a little


----------



## pixiejenna

Juliela said:


>



Congrats the leather is amazing!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't wanna jinx myself but I might have my hands on a dark purple pandora! I had to check out barneys.com after seeing *Juliella's* textured pandora to see if they have any new bags up. And low and behold they had the dark purple pandora up, despite the fact that when I emailed their CS 2-3 weeks ago they told me they do not have this and will not be listing it and gave me the phone numbers to a few stores who still had it on hand. So even though I was going to wait till my October bonus check I'll will have already spent it lol. Ironically I did the same thing with my april bonus check and it was also a pandora lol. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get it, I'm a bit nervous that I'll get the "sorry we are out of stock on this item" email in a few days. Since barneys.com has a bit of a reputation selling stuff online they don't have I've read more than a handful of people who've had that problem with them on TPF. Heres too hoping!!!

*Juliella * I have a question, is the hardware on your wrinkled pandora silver or gold? It looks more gold in your pics, but in the pics on barneys.com it looks silver.


----------



## Juliela

pixiejenna said:


> *Juliella * I have a question, is the hardware on your wrinkled pandora silver or gold? It looks more gold in your pics, but in the pics on barneys.com it looks silver.


 
Fingers crossed for your dark purple, PixieJenna!

The hw on my black wrinkled Pandora is polished gunmetal, so it has a gray cast to it.  I had a hard time capturing it in photos since the natural light reflected is yellowish.


----------



## margaritas

Juliela said:


> I just bought the new wrinkled leather Pandora yesterday!  I have been holding out for a Pandora with silver hw, but this is even better IMO, it's a really nice neutral look that should go with everything.
> 
> Here are some (too big) photos.  Not the best lighting, but they'll give you an idea of the texture and how the hw blends with the leather.



The leather looks amazing! I think I prefer it to the usual textured one which I have. I'm slightly jealous now.


----------



## azjavagirl

pixiejenna said:


> I don't wanna jinx myself but I might have my hands on a dark purple pandora! I had to check out barneys.com after seeing *Juliella's* textured pandora to see if they have any new bags up. And low and behold they had the dark purple pandora up, despite the fact that when I emailed their CS 2-3 weeks ago they told me they do not have this and will not be listing it and gave me the phone numbers to a few stores who still had it on hand. So even though I was going to wait till my October bonus check I'll will have already spent it lol. Ironically I did the same thing with my april bonus check and it was also a pandora lol. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get it, I'm a bit nervous that I'll get the "sorry we are out of stock on this item" email in a few days. Since barneys.com has a bit of a reputation selling stuff online they don't have I've read more than a handful of people who've had that problem with them on TPF. Heres too hoping!!!
> 
> *Juliella * I have a question, is the hardware on your wrinkled pandora silver or gold? It looks more gold in your pics, but in the pics on barneys.com it looks silver.



Oh, Jen, I am so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Juliela said:


> Fingers crossed for your dark purple, PixieJenna!
> 
> The hw on my black wrinkled Pandora is polished gunmetal, so it has a gray cast to it.  I had a hard time capturing it in photos since the natural light reflected is yellowish.



Awesome! I was hoping it wasn't gold now I really want your bag too! Oy I need to slow down already lol. But I'm really digging the textured leather and hardware. I also like how it's the only pandora that has a zipper instead of a flap on the bottom.



azjavagirl said:


> Oh, Jen, I am so excited for you!!!!!!



THanks! I'm happy to say I just got the confirmation email 5 minutes ago that it shipped which makes me SO happy that I did not get the let down email. I wish I didn't have to pay full retail but I need this color bad enough to pay it lol.


----------



## DisCo

pixiejenna said:


> I don't wanna jinx myself but I might have my hands on a dark purple pandora! I had to check out barneys.com after seeing *Juliella's* textured pandora to see if they have any new bags up. And low and behold they had the dark purple pandora up, despite the fact that when I emailed their CS 2-3 weeks ago they told me they do not have this and will not be listing it and gave me the phone numbers to a few stores who still had it on hand. So even though I was going to wait till my October bonus check I'll will have already spent it lol. Ironically I did the same thing with my april bonus check and it was also a pandora lol. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get it, I'm a bit nervous that I'll get the "sorry we are out of stock on this item" email in a few days. Since barneys.com has a bit of a reputation selling stuff online they don't have I've read more than a handful of people who've had that problem with them on TPF. Heres too hoping!!!
> 
> *Juliella * I have a question, is the hardware on your wrinkled pandora silver or gold? It looks more gold in your pics, but in the pics on barneys.com it looks silver.



Ooooh!!! Can't wait to see your purple Pandora *pixiejenna*!! Another Pandora in colour is next on my wishlist LOL


----------



## azjavagirl

DisCo said:


> Ooooh!!! Can't wait to see your purple Pandora *pixiejenna*!! Another Pandora in colour is next on my wishlist LOL



Too funny, Disco--we're mirror image buyers!  I love my medium purple, so a Pandora in a *neutral *color and the large size is at the top of my "next" list, now!  

Bottom line:  It's an addictive bag!!


----------



## DisCo

azjavagirl said:


> Too funny, Disco--we're mirror image buyers!  I love my medium purple, so a Pandora in a *neutral *color and the large size is at the top of my "next" list, now!
> 
> Bottom line:  It's an addictive bag!!



LOL too funny indeed!  I looked at Pandoras last weekend but all they had were black ones in different leathers and a salmon colour in patent which isn't my thing....I'm loving Peacock blue and Grey!  Sigh...yup I'm addicted!


----------



## violyn

Orange Med Pandora is out!  Too bad... I just bought mine...


----------



## sjy

pixiejenna said:


> Awesome! I was hoping it wasn't gold now I really want your bag too! Oy I need to slow down already lol. But I'm really digging the textured leather and hardware. I also like how it's the only pandora that has a zipper instead of a flap on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> THanks! I'm happy to say I just got the confirmation email 5 minutes ago that it shipped which makes me SO happy that I did not get the let down email. I wish I didn't have to pay full retail but I need this color bad enough to pay it lol.



Congrats, pixiejenna!

I can't wait to see your Pandora in purple and your modeling pics !


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Hello. I have a question about the two main zippers.  Do each zipper open to the same compartment?  And what are the thoughts of the hazel color?  TIA


----------



## viciel

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Hello. I have a question about the two main zippers.  Do each zipper open to the same compartment?  And what are the thoughts of the hazel color?  TIA



Two different compartments, hazel's gorgeous and a versatile and neutral color all in one


----------



## 2shai_

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Hello. I have a question about the two main zippers.  Do each zipper open to the same compartment?  And what are the thoughts of the hazel color?  TIA



No, the zippers open to two separate compartments. The hazel color is lovely! A great neutral brown that goes with anything.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks for the info.  Is one compartment larger than the other?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Can anyone post detail pics of the compartments?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I also have another question that's not pandora but a nightingale.  I bought a white one from the Barney's sale last year or the year before.  I can't remember.  It says coated canvas but looks like crinkled patent leather.  Anyways, it's slightly discoloring.  Should I get it dyed?  If so where?


----------



## lovechanel920

Should I get grey or brown?


----------



## DisCo

lovechanel920 said:


> Should I get grey or brown?



Grey in wrinkled leather is sooo beautiful!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Gatsby said:


> Cripes, what have I done?!!!:shame:




Gatsby what color do you like and use more of?  Can't decide btwn the two.  Thanks


----------



## Gatsby

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Gatsby what color do you like and use more of?  Can't decide btwn the two.  Thanks



Well...I love them both but I haven't used the black yet.  I bought the black first but I was so taken with the Hazel that I got that one too and it was the first one I actually used.  I get comments on it all the time, the Hazel Pepe has a suede sort of look to it although when you get close you see it's not.  If you like that shade of Hazel, I would get it first because I think it could be seasonal and I think black will continue.  But I say that knowing I love the lighter shade of grey but I went with black to cover the practicality of black for durable use.  I still dream of getting the grey.  I feel I'm no help at all but when it came to which one I wanted to use first, it was the Hazel.


----------



## sjy

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod67010058&eItemId=prod67010058&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dpandora%2526_requestid%253D7794
It looks medium based on price, but size on the website doesn't match the size of medium pandora of this season. It sould be 8 X 13 X 7(?) or something. 
I was about to order it, but I am not sure it's the right one I want.


----------



## sjy

sjy said:


> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...l%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dpandora%26_requestid%3D7794
> It looks medium based on price, but size on the website doesn't match the size of medium pandora of this season. It sould be 8 X 13 X 7(?) or something.
> I was about to order it, but I am not sure it's the right one I want.


 
I am sorry. The link above doesn't seem to work.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well after two days of missing fedex I finally got my purple pandora! I'm kind of mixed on it to be honest. The leather is scratched already which I don't think is acceptable on a new bag and the leather is nothing like the leather the black pandora I had. It's more smooth where as the black shiny pandora I had was more pebbled. Since it already has scratches on the front I"m also concerned about the wear of the bag. *azjavagirl * dose your dark violet have any scratches on it? How is the leather holding up? This color is very hard to capture, with flash it looks way lighter than IRL without flash it almost looks black. Unfortunately it's rainy & cloudy out so I can't get a in the sun pic right now.







Here are the scratches
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I also noticed it had these weird indentations on the handle which I was really shocked to see but I realized that they were caused by the handle laying down flat against it. I never saw these indentations on my black one.








Here is a flash non flash comparison shot


----------



## pixiejenna

This is the black shiny pebbled I had as you can see it has a lot more texture than the purple one has.











Honestly I like the pebbled look more than the smooth.


----------



## 2shai_

pixiejenna said:


> This is the black shiny pebbled I had as you can see it has a lot more texture than the purple one has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I like the pebbled look more than the smooth.



Congrats on your purple pandora! I too prefer textured or pebbled leather because pandoras seems to get scratches easily. When I bought my grey pandora I specifically chose my bag from 5 other ones. And before I paid I was sure there were no scratches but when I brought it home it had a huge scratch on the back of the bag. I was freaking out and almost returned it but I fixed it by applying LMB silk serum. The scratch easily went away. Maybe you should try it to see if the scratch would blend into the bag. It might work!


----------



## pixiejenna

The black one I had was a "shiny" one but the leather was definitely pebbled lol. The sides of the bag are more along the lines of what I was expecting. You can see the side panel of leather is different than the top panel. Unfortunately since I bought this on Barneys.com I did not have the option of picking it out. The more I look at it the more I love the color but I do not like the scratches. I'm thinking I might email them to see if they can pick threw the stock for a more pebbled one and also let them know the one I got is scratched. I don't know how much luck I'll have but it's worth a shot.

heres the side vs the top


----------



## azjavagirl

Hey, PixieJenna--I'm so sorry you're disappointed in your violet Pandora!!  I would be disappointed with those scratches, too.  :cry:

My Pandora is not pebbly leather on top, but it's not perfectly smooth, either--it's "grainy," if that makes sense. I think it looks similar to yours.  The leather on mine is a bit smoother on the sides where you say yours is more pebbly.   Mine had and still has NO scratches--my leather is holding up beautifully. I'm not one who babies my bags but then again I also haven't been carrying it day in and day out. (I teach, so I carry bookbags that can take a beating to work daily and then carry my bags in the evenings/on weekends).  Now that you've pointed it out, I do indeed have the "indentations" where the handle hardware lies when the handle is "down,"  so maybe that's something common, at least with these that have smooth leather?  And as far as color goes, mine looks almost exactly like your non-flash pics do--a dark, rich purple.  

Bottom line, the bag is too expensive not to be in love with it.  If you love it other than the scratches, they should give you an exchange for the same color/size.  If you're not happy, I think you ought to return to Barneys.  I flat out love mine because of the color and the way it feels to carry and I get compliments on it every single time I take it out.  But I also will say that if I every buy another Pandora I want a large pebbled leather black one--just love that casual, slouchy look.

I'm sad for you that you are disappointed; I know how long you've been deliberating and waiting for this bag.


----------



## golden's mom

I have the new small size violet.  It is smooth, and I just throw it around, and wear it cross body to football games etc.  Haven't had any problems with scratches.  It's one of those things that the oil in your fingers will help erase.  I love the color.


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> The black one I had was a "shiny" one but the leather was definitely pebbled lol. The sides of the bag are more along the lines of what I was expecting. You can see the side panel of leather is different than the top panel. Unfortunately since I bought this on Barneys.com I did not have the option of picking it out. The more I look at it the more I love the color but I do not like the scratches. I'm thinking I might email them to see if they can pick threw the stock for a more pebbled one and also let them know the one I got is scratched. I don't know how much luck I'll have but it's worth a shot.
> 
> heres the side vs the top



It's strange to describe, but there are some leather varieties that look good with scratches/wear, and others that look best in a pristine state.  The color looks great in photos, but I agree with you that it seems a little "off" for the panels to be so different... sometimes that looks cool on a bag with more textured leather, but I don't think I would have chosen that for myself on a smooth leather bag.  

If think you are wise to call and ask if there is a more "pebbled" version of the smooth leather still available.  The scratches may look more natural on a more pebbled leather.  Or - gasp - maybe they will send you a bag without scratches!!


----------



## dianatdc

I love looking at everyone's Pandora pics.  I couldn't decide what color to get for my 2nd Pandora until I saw it IRL.  As soon as I got into my car, I couldn't wait to take her out of the bag to admire it...wrinkled medium Peacock:  






I love this color, but the leather is a bit dry.  Someone mentioned using LMB Silk Serum for scratches, but does anyone have any advice in using leather conditioner?


----------



## DisCo

dianatdc said:


> I love looking at everyone's Pandora pics.  I couldn't decide what color to get for my 2nd Pandora until I saw it IRL.  As soon as I got into my car, I couldn't wait to take her out of the bag to admire it...wrinkled medium Peacock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color, but the leather is a bit dry.  Someone mentioned using LMB Silk Serum for scratches, but does anyone have any advice in using leather conditioner?



OMG absolutely stunning! 

Silk Serum would work well on your Pandora


----------



## dianatdc

DisCo said:


> OMG absolutely stunning!
> 
> Silk Serum would work well on your Pandora



Thanks, DisCo!  I tried Apple Leather Conditioner and it worked fine.  I'll use the LMB Silk Serum for scratches.  It seems that the wrinkled sheepskin leather scratches easily unlike my grained calfskin Pandora.

There were a few smooth leather (purple , pink, light brown) at my NM, but they all had scratches on them.  If you rub them with your fingertips, the scratches appear to fade a bit.


----------



## DisCo

dianatdc said:


> Thanks, DisCo!  I tried Apple Leather Conditioner and it worked fine.  I'll use the LMB Silk Serum for scratches.  It seems that the wrinkled sheepskin leather scratches easily unlike my grained calfskin Pandora.
> 
> There were a few smooth leather (purple , pink, light brown) at my NM, but they all had scratches on them.  If you rub them with your fingertips, the scratches appear to fade a bit.



I also have a few scratches on my new lambskin Nightingale but I haven't tried removing them with any product....will try Silk Serum.  

I do find Givenchy wrinkled leather to be particularly prone to scratches....I had one before that I had to return because even the leather was peeled :/ Too bad as it was so beautiful!


----------



## DisCo

pixiejenna said:


> Well after two days of missing fedex I finally got my purple pandora! I'm kind of mixed on it to be honest. The leather is scratched already which I don't think is acceptable on a new bag and the leather is nothing like the leather the black pandora I had. It's more smooth where as the black shiny pandora I had was more pebbled. Since it already has scratches on the front I"m also concerned about the wear of the bag. *azjavagirl * dose your dark violet have any scratches on it? How is the leather holding up? This color is very hard to capture, with flash it looks way lighter than IRL without flash it almost looks black. Unfortunately it's rainy & cloudy out so I can't get a in the sun pic right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the scratches
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed it had these weird indentations on the handle which I was really shocked to see but I realized that they were caused by the handle laying down flat against it. I never saw these indentations on my black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a flash non flash comparison shot



Totally missed seeing this LOL It's so gorgeous pixiejenna! Congrats!

I think those scratches are very superficial so Silk Serum may work.  I also have those indentations at the back of the bag.


----------



## pixiejenna

ehemelay said:


> It's strange to describe, but there are some leather varieties that look good with scratches/wear, and others that look best in a pristine state.  The color looks great in photos, but I agree with you that it seems a little "off" for the panels to be so different... sometimes that looks cool on a bag with more textured leather, but I don't think I would have chosen that for myself on a smooth leather bag.
> 
> If think you are wise to call and ask if there is a more "pebbled" version of the smooth leather still available.  The scratches may look more natural on a more pebbled leather.  Or - gasp - maybe they will send you a bag without scratches!!





DisCo said:


> Totally missed seeing this LOL It's so gorgeous pixiejenna! Congrats!
> 
> I think those scratches are very superficial so Silk Serum may work.  I also have those indentations at the back of the bag.



Thanks you guys I emailed barneys CS to see what they can do. I love the color to death but I kind of feel slighted that I got a $2000 bag with scratches on it. I must be odd girl out cause I acutally like the grained leather my last pandroa was grained but it was grained all over I was expecting this one to be grained too. I would prefer it to be grained all over though not just the side panels. Hopefully they will respond by monday.



dianatdc said:


> I love looking at everyone's Pandora pics.  I couldn't decide what color to get for my 2nd Pandora until I saw it IRL.  As soon as I got into my car, I couldn't wait to take her out of the bag to admire it...wrinkled medium Peacock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color, but the leather is a bit dry.  Someone mentioned using LMB Silk Serum for scratches, but does anyone have any advice in using leather conditioner?




This color is stunning! Wear it in good health


----------



## dianatdc

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks you guys I emailed barneys CS to see what they can do. I love the color to death but I kind of feel slighted that I got a $2000 bag with scratches on it. I must be odd girl out cause I acutally like the grained leather my last pandroa was grained but it was grained all over I was expecting this one to be grained too. I would prefer it to be grained all over though not just the side panels. Hopefully they will respond by monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is stunning! Wear it in good health



Thanks, pixiejenna.  Hope Barneys resolves your dilemma with your Pandora soon.


----------



## kobe939

Congrats on your pandora, the color is real gorgeous! I saw it in real life, it's beautiful!



dianatdc said:


> I love looking at everyone's Pandora pics.  I couldn't decide what color to get for my 2nd Pandora until I saw it IRL.  As soon as I got into my car, I couldn't wait to take her out of the bag to admire it...wrinkled medium Peacock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this color, but the leather is a bit dry.  Someone mentioned using LMB Silk Serum for scratches, but does anyone have any advice in using leather conditioner?


----------



## riry

I FINALLY got a Pandora today!! The medium black pepe leather with the zippered bottom pocket instead of the flap. Gold zippers/hw. I've been wanting one of these bags for a long time now, and finally made the jump today. I already put all my stuff in it and am planning on letting go of most of my other bags. 

It's really late and I need to go to sleep now, but I promise to post lots of pics soon. 

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## DisCo

riry said:


> I FINALLY got a Pandora today!! The medium black pepe leather with the zippered bottom pocket instead of the flap. Gold zippers/hw. I've been wanting one of these bags for a long time now, and finally made the jump today. I already put all my stuff in it and am planning on letting go of most of my other bags.
> 
> It's really late and I need to go to sleep now, but I promise to post lots of pics soon.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Yey congrats riry! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## kobe939

dianatdc said:


> Thanks you, *Gatsby* and *azjavagirl*!
> I've been contemplating on purchasing a Pandora when my SA first showed them to me a few months ago, but it was this particular Pandora with the metal rings on the handle that got to me.  The leather is slightly pebbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the comfort of this bag.



Congrats on this bag, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## kobe939

riry said:


> I FINALLY got a Pandora today!! The medium black pepe leather with the zippered bottom pocket instead of the flap. Gold zippers/hw. I've been wanting one of these bags for a long time now, and finally made the jump today. I already put all my stuff in it and am planning on letting go of most of my other bags.
> 
> It's really late and I need to go to sleep now, but I promise to post lots of pics soon.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congrats riry, can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## sweetarrow

I am just wondering why are some small sized pandora comes without the front compartment? And this particular medium pandora in peacock that I am eyeing on is of zip front instead of the usual pocket? 

I can't seems to find any answers online..


----------



## DisCo

sweetarrow said:


> I am just wondering why are some small sized pandora comes without the front compartment? And this particular medium pandora in peacock that I am eyeing on is of zip front instead of the usual pocket?
> 
> I can't seems to find any answers online..



The ones without the front pocket is the new small size for the Pandora and really doesn't come with one.  The old small is now the new medium and the old medium is now the large.  The've recently introduced the zip pocket so you'll find some Pandoras with a zip and some with the pocket flap.


----------



## sweetarrow

Oh! Thanks!  

Does anyone have any idea how the small size fits? I am actually deciding between a grey small and a medium in peacock with front zip. I just have to make sure the bag fits my ipad, umbrella, notebook..

I can't make up my mind! Help please!


----------



## DisCo

Please look at this thread for sizing information.  Personally, I'd go for the medium because it's not really that big and better to have more space....plus, peacock is gorgeous!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html


----------



## golden's mom

Just depends on what you want.  I bought a purple for myself, and a black pepe for my daughter in the new small size.  We wanted the longer cross body strap.  The small size fits everything that I usually take.  A large LV wallet...makeup case...card case...package for all my "reward" certificates, phone, pen, 2 sets of keys, kleenex, glasses, sunglasses, kindle.


----------



## Gatsby

riry said:


> I FINALLY got a Pandora today!! The medium black pepe leather with the zippered bottom pocket instead of the flap. Gold zippers/hw. I've been wanting one of these bags for a long time now, and finally made the jump today. I already put all my stuff in it and am planning on letting go of most of my other bags.
> 
> It's really late and I need to go to sleep now, but I promise to post lots of pics soon.
> 
> I'm so excited!!!



Congratulations Riry!!!  We always love to see pics so feel free to share  I strongly prefer Pandora in the Pepe leather, it just gives it a look like no other bag and the black is gorgeous!


----------



## dianatdc

kobe939 said:


> Congrats on your pandora, the color is real gorgeous! I saw it in real life, it's beautiful!



Thanks kobe, you're so kind.  I see you're a fan of Celine and Balenciaga, too.


----------



## sweetarrow

DisCo said:


> Please look at this thread for sizing information. Personally, I'd go for the medium because it's not really that big and better to have more space....plus, peacock is gorgeous!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...011-colour-guide-sizing-reference-697954.html


 
I have seen the measurements but it is so hard to see how it fits! I am so glad I went down to the boutique yesterday and tried all the sizes. The new small is definitely too small for me.. I bring tons of stuff out everyday! It is only slightly bigger than the mini.

I almost gave the peacock a miss cause of the zip compartment and its unusual color but when I tried it on, it actually looks better than Black! The black just didn't look as good or maybe it was my outfit.. But I'm definitely sold. 

I just ordered my first pandora. Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## sweetarrow

golden's mom said:


> Just depends on what you want. I bought a purple for myself, and a black pepe for my daughter in the new small size. We wanted the longer cross body strap. The small size fits everything that I usually take. A large LV wallet...makeup case...card case...package for all my "reward" certificates, phone, pen, 2 sets of keys, kleenex, glasses, sunglasses, kindle.


 

Thanks for your reply!! I tried the bags yesterday and I prefer the medium size than the new small.. The size difference is quite big imo so I would to pay slightly more for the medium, it seems much more worth it haha


----------



## DisCo

sweetarrow said:


> I have seen the measurements but it is so hard to see how it fits! I am so glad I went down to the boutique yesterday and tried all the sizes. The new small is definitely too small for me.. I bring tons of stuff out everyday! It is only slightly bigger than the mini.
> 
> I almost gave the peacock a miss cause of the zip compartment and its unusual color but when I tried it on, it actually looks better than Black! The black just didn't look as good or maybe it was my outfit.. But I'm definitely sold.
> 
> I just ordered my first pandora. Can't wait to receive it!!



Yey! Don't forget to post pics for us to drool on sweetarrow!


----------



## riry

Thanks, ladies, for sharing in my excitement! I've been super-busy, but managed to take this quick pic in my car today. I'll share more pics as soon as my schedule lets up a bit. I carried this bag all around town today... it is so comfy yet stylish at the same time!!

Medium Black ghw Pandora (pepe leather)


----------



## DisCo

riry said:


> Thanks, ladies, for sharing in my excitement! I've been super-busy, but managed to take this quick pic in my car today. I'll share more pics as soon as my schedule lets up a bit. I carried this bag all around town today... it is so comfy yet stylish at the same time!!
> 
> Medium Black ghw Pandora (pepe leather)



So gorgeous!! And I love the zippered pocket!


----------



## ehemelay

riry said:


> Thanks, ladies, for sharing in my excitement! I've been super-busy, but managed to take this quick pic in my car today. I'll share more pics as soon as my schedule lets up a bit. I carried this bag all around town today... it is so comfy yet stylish at the same time!!
> 
> Medium Black ghw Pandora (pepe leather)




Gorgeous!  The leather on your bag is amazing.

And I agree with *DisCo*, the zippered front pocket is really cool.

It's really interesting how Givenchy can stick to the basic design of a bag, but change subtle details that create a unique look.


----------



## riry

DisCo said:


> So gorgeous!! And I love the zippered pocket!


 


ehemelay said:


> Gorgeous! The leather on your bag is amazing.
> 
> And I agree with *DisCo*, the zippered front pocket is really cool.
> 
> It's really interesting how Givenchy can stick to the basic design of a bag, but change subtle details that create a unique look.


 
Thanks, *DisCo* and *ehemelay*! I'm surpised by how much I love this bag. The zippered front pocket adds the extra subtle bling-pow that I need sometimes with a black bag. 

I think I might get another one in a fun color. Will do some more investigating and update soon!


----------



## sweetarrow

riry said:


> Thanks, ladies, for sharing in my excitement! I've been super-busy, but managed to take this quick pic in my car today. I'll share more pics as soon as my schedule lets up a bit. I carried this bag all around town today... it is so comfy yet stylish at the same time!!
> 
> Medium Black ghw Pandora (pepe leather)


 
It's so lovely!! I can't wait to receive mine! I ordered the exact same one in Peacock blue. :giggles:

I tried this in large but the black just looks so dull on me.. I'm sure black bags are definitely easier to match!


----------



## Gatsby

Riry, we're bag twins!  I love your black Pepe!

Sweetarrow, Peacock Pepe?  I've so excited to see what that looks like, I hope you post pics!


----------



## Gatsby

One other thing on the Pandora, I can confirm with DisCo that Pandora is a great traveling bag.  As we know, the shoulder carry is incredibly comfortable.  I kept my phone, lipgloss and hotel keycard in the lower pocket and my wallet, sunglass case, etc. in top larger pocket.  Very easy, no shuffling around and even the hand carry strap goes over your shoulder so easily that if you are in an area where you want your bag closer to you, you can just swing it right over.  The crossbody works perfectly, would go over a winter coat easily too as it's long enough.  Just a fantastic traveling bag.  I traveled with the Hazel color this time but look forward to using the black Pepe as well.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Grey wrinkled leather med. Pandora on Overstock.com for $1300 right now


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love the peacock and black pepe leather you ladies have posted- thinking I am gonna cut the security tag on my purple pepe today - I am ususally a Bal person but cant seem to return my Pandora - she kinda ugly but I like her for some reason.....


----------



## riry

sweetarrow said:


> It's so lovely!! I can't wait to receive mine! I ordered the exact same one in Peacock blue. :giggles:
> 
> I tried this in large but the black just looks so dull on me.. I'm sure black bags are definitely easier to match!



I love the peacock blue!! In fact, that's one of the colors I'm considering getting next. I can see myself going year-round with just these two bags.. the black and the peacock. 



Gatsby said:


> Riry, we're bag twins!  I love your black Pepe!





Gatsby said:


> One other thing on the Pandora, I can confirm with DisCo that Pandora is a great traveling bag.  As we know, the shoulder carry is incredibly comfortable.  I kept my phone, lipgloss and hotel keycard in the lower pocket and my wallet, sunglass case, etc. in top larger pocket.  Very easy, no shuffling around and even the hand carry strap goes over your shoulder so easily that if you are in an area where you want your bag closer to you, you can just swing it right over.  The crossbody works perfectly, would go over a winter coat easily too as it's long enough.  Just a fantastic traveling bag.  I traveled with the Hazel color this time but look forward to using the black Pepe as well.



Yay, bag twins!! 

I love the useful design of this bag. It's incredible that it can worn on the crook of the arm, on the shoulder, and crossbody. And it manages to look stylish each way!!


----------



## riry

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the peacock and black pepe leather you ladies have posted- thinking I am gonna cut the security tag on my purple pepe today - I am ususally a Bal person but cant seem to return my Pandora - she kinda ugly but I like her for some reason.....



That's why I like the Pandora... kinda ugly. But in the best way. I can't stand boring or overly feminine bags. This one is edgy AND stylish!! Oh... and super comfy, too.


----------



## Gatsby

Nancy thank you for posting Overstock, I never look there.  I wouldn't be able to get it until tomorrow but it's so tempting!  The grey is the one I had to leave behind!  Can anyone tell if this is the lighter grey Pepe or the darker grey?  I love the lighter grey!
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...venchy,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=Top+Sellers

It will probably be gone by tomorrow but I will check there from now on so thanks!


----------



## dianatdc

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the peacock and black pepe leather you ladies have posted- thinking I am gonna cut the security tag on my purple pepe today - I am ususally a Bal person but cant seem to return my Pandora - she kinda ugly but I like her for some reason.....



*she kinda ugly but I like her for some reason*.....[/QUOTE]

LOL.  That's what I thought to myself when I my SA first showed it to me.  She tried to convince me how functional it was and the three ways of wearing it.  I just smiled at her and walked over to the Balenciaga section.  The next few days, I couldn't get my mind off of it.  The next time I visited Neiman Marcus, I decided to try it on and suddenly realized how comfortable and practical it was compared to some of my Balenciagas.  [(Sorry, I have no intentions of offending any Balenciaga fans (I'm one of them)].  Couple weeks later, I bought my first Pandora.  I get strange looks sometimes when wearing it, but I don't care...I love the Pandora!  

Cut the tag on your purple pepe!


----------



## dianatdc

Gatsby said:


> Nancy thank you for posting Overstock, I never look there.  I wouldn't be able to get it until tomorrow but it's so tempting!  The grey is the one I had to leave behind!  Can anyone tell if this is the lighter grey Pepe or the darker grey?  I love the lighter grey!
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...venchy,/brand,/2102/cat.html?sort=Top+Sellers
> 
> It will probably be gone by tomorrow but I will check there from now on so thanks!



The gray pepe was next on my wish list.  It's already sold out.


----------



## Gatsby

Am I the only one that doesn't think it's the least bit ugly at all?  When it's stuffed it looks like a box but when it's being worn, it has the most lovely casual slouch and the Pepe leather looks like suede.  I'm not a boho type but Pandora has a casual cool look that also feels dressy.  I may be alone on this.  I like Balenciaga too but I haven't bought one yet.  I think maybe I fear those long tassels not aging well and I could cut them off later but that seems harsh.  (I may give Bal lovers a heart attack with that last one).


----------



## Gatsby

dianatdc said:


> The gray pepe is next on my list.  Thanks, Nancy!



Ack!  I knew it though - no way would that last a day.  I agree, the grey continues to haunt me and if I see a good deal, it would be so hard to pass up!


----------



## dianatdc

riry said:


> Thanks, ladies, for sharing in my excitement! I've been super-busy, but managed to take this quick pic in my car today. I'll share more pics as soon as my schedule lets up a bit. I carried this bag all around town today... it is so comfy yet stylish at the same time!!
> 
> Medium Black ghw Pandora (pepe leather)



Gorgeous leather!  Congrats!


----------



## heather123

I just can't get into this bag at all. Maybe my eyes aren't on right. Dunno.


----------



## rumisque

It is a very nice bag and there is a bright yellow this season!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I wish someone could take modeling pics of the med and small when they try it on.  I still haven't purchased the bag bc I'm not sure which size


----------



## sweetarrow

I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..

Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!

Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## Gatsby

Wow, that color is _amazing_!  I thought it would be lighter, like a teal. That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DisCo

sweetarrow said:


> I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..
> 
> Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share!



I absolutely love it!!  I need that colour in my life!


----------



## 2shai_

sweetarrow said:


> I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..
> 
> Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share!



Omg that peacock blue is stunning! Congrats! Even though I'm not a blue lover, I love that blue!


----------



## kobe939

dianatdc said:


> Thanks kobe, you're so kind.  I see you're a fan of Celine and Balenciaga, too.



You are welcomed, your bag is truly gorgeous!!! 
We do have the same taste in bag, I have been a fan of Bal for a while, but recently been in love with Celine!


----------



## riry

dianatdc said:


> Gorgeous leather!  Congrats!



Thank you! 



sweetarrow said:


> I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..
> 
> Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share!



Congrats on your gorgeous new bag! The color and leather are spectacular. In fact, read my next post to find out how much I love it...


----------



## riry

I decided on my second pandora and ordered it... medium pepe peacock should be arriving tomorrow! I tried it on at Neiman Marcus (loved the color) but found one with better distressing at Nordstrom. 

This style is just perfect for me. I've been wearing my medium pepe black  for 3 days now and wish I had discovered it sooner.


----------



## Gatsby

Riry you sound just like me, I bought one and immediately bought the second .  The peacock is completely stunning, I have come back to look at those pics several times, just gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## pixiejenna

sweetarrow said:


> I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..
> 
> Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share!



Congrats the color is stunning.


----------



## sweetarrow

riry said:


> I decided on my second pandora and ordered it... medium pepe peacock should be arriving tomorrow! I tried it on at Neiman Marcus (loved the color) but found one with better distressing at Nordstrom.
> 
> This style is just perfect for me. I've been wearing my medium pepe black for 3 days now and wish I had discovered it sooner.


 
Congrats!! You will definitely love it and will be surprised at how versatile the color can be. The SA at the boutique told me the color will darken gradually and it will look even better!


----------



## DisCo

Good news everyone!!! Vlad is going to set up a Givenchy sub-forum!!!


----------



## alouette

YAY!!!  That is such great news!
Can't wait!

And....fyi, here's a great find for anyone who is interested.  They are a completely legit consignment shop.

http://www.mysisterscloset.com/shop/Givenchy-Pandora-Crossbody-Bag/

Mini Pandora crossbody for $695.  They will do charge sends.


----------



## DisCo

^That's a great price for the mini! They sell that at LVR for way higher.


----------



## azjavagirl

A Sub-Forum???!!!!!!  That's great news!!!  

Thanks for all of your hard work to get us here, Disco!


----------



## pixiejenna

DisCo said:


> Good news everyone!!! Vlad is going to set up a Givenchy sub-forum!!!




Yeaaaa!!!!!! I'll have to go the the thread asking for it and thank him!


----------



## azjavagirl

Quick question on Pandora color:

I was at Barney's a couple days ago fondling a large black Pandora and they had a really unique textured medium with gunmetal hardware that was a dark neutral color that was hard to pin down: a little tealy green, a little dark anthracitey gray, a little navy royalish blue, nearly black in some light.  The SA said it came up as "appaloossa blue."  

Anyone know anything about this color?


----------



## ig1s

my new deep pink medium Pandora, just bought it last week in HK... love this bag so much, so practical and lightweight...

excuse for the baby bump and the bad iphone pic, will take the clearer pic next time..


----------



## Gatsby

Yay for the Givenchy forum!

And cheers to azjavagirl for the word _anthracitey_!    Only on TPF would that make sense. :giggles:

ig1s, Congratulations!  For both!  And the bag looks fantastic on you, what kind of leather is it?


----------



## REREsaurus

Nancy in VA said:


> Grey wrinkled leather med. Pandora on Overstock.com for $1300 right now


 
It was me who was able to grab this within minutes of your post, and thanks to a dear friend of mine, *Gunter!!!*

*Nancy* - Thank you. I *love* it. It just arrived today an hour ago and I can already see this addiction ending up worse than the Bal addiciton for me.


----------



## riry

ig1s said:


> my new deep pink medium Pandora, just bought it last week in HK... love this bag so much, so practical and lightweight...
> 
> excuse for the baby bump and the bad iphone pic, will take the clearer pic next time..



Congrats on your beautiful Pandora and baby bump!!


----------



## DisCo

azjavagirl said:


> A Sub-Forum???!!!!!!  That's great news!!!
> 
> Thanks for all of your hard work to get us here, Disco!



Oh shucks glad it paid off!


----------



## DisCo

ig1s said:


> my new deep pink medium Pandora, just bought it last week in HK... love this bag so much, so practical and lightweight...
> 
> excuse for the baby bump and the bad iphone pic, will take the clearer pic next time..



Congrats...beautiful colour and looks great on your belly bump


----------



## 2shai_

ig1s said:


> my new deep pink medium Pandora, just bought it last week in HK... love this bag so much, so practical and lightweight...
> 
> excuse for the baby bump and the bad iphone pic, will take the clearer pic next time..



OOo Congrats! Where did you buy it in HK? And how much was it there? What are the other colors/leathers available? I'm heading back there next week and would like to check it out.


----------



## ig1s

thanks everyone...

*Gatsby*: it shows 100% calf in the card...

*2shai*: bought it from the twist in causeway bay (www.twist.hk), after member discount is around HKD10880, I saw few purple in tsim sha tsui shop and causeway bay (same leather like mine), and also one in patent leather, and black (not sure what leather is that)... not much stock for pandora, but I saw a lot of nightingale instead..


----------



## DisCo

^Twist in Causeway Bay was where I bought my Khaki Nightingale just last week of August.  They do have a lot of stocks of the Nightingale but not so much of the Pandora....they have a lot of smooth and patent BLACK pandoras but didn't see any wrinkled ones in colour.  I think I saw your pink one when I was there! It's beautiful IRL.  

I think there are more selections at the Givenchy store in Ocean Centre.


----------



## kobe939

DisCo said:


> Good news everyone!!! Vlad is going to set up a Givenchy sub-forum!!!



That's awesome news!!! Thank YOU and VLAD!


----------



## dianatdc

DisCo said:


> Good news everyone!!! Vlad is going to set up a Givenchy sub-forum!!!



Thank you, Vlad!


----------



## REREsaurus

kobe939 said:


> That's awesome news!!! Thank YOU and VLAD!





dianatdc said:


> Thank you, Vlad!



When??! Excitement!!


----------



## pixiejenna

sweetarrow said:


> I managed to snap these on my blackberry before I leave my house this morning! After I fit in all my stuff, I realized it is of the RIGHT size. However it does look abit box up which I am not entirely comfortable with it. But I know the large would have looked too big on me (I am only 5'3")..
> 
> Some part of me still wondering if I should have gotten it in Black though.. Nonetheless I am loving this bag!  Like everyone said, the slouchiness of it just makes it look so good!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share!



This color is gorgeous this is the peacock blue right? Is the color darker IRL all the stock pics I see for it, it looks much lighter.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

miacillan said:


> *Modeling shots for the small size purple Pandora..
> 
> *_*Hand-Held *_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*Using long strap as shoulder bag *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_* Cross-Body Messenger*_
> 
> 
> ​
> _*The purple color in this outdoor picture looks a bit exposed due  to the strong sunlight.  The purple is more intense in real life...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I am 161cm BTW.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mia​



I love this size, think it is perfect.  I tried to pm Mia, but her box is full.

Can anyone tell me if this is the 'old' small which is now the 'new' medium or is it the 'new' small?  Thanks so much!!  I really need to decided which size I want to get so maybe I can order one this week.  

Trying to find a black textured with the zip pocket instead of the envelop/flap pocket.  If anyone has seen one can you let me know?  TIA!!


----------



## sweetarrow

pixiejenna said:


> This color is gorgeous this is the peacock blue right? Is the color darker IRL all the stock pics I see for it, it looks much lighter.


 
Yeap it's peacock blue! Pardon me cayse when I took the picture, I just applied a layer of protection so it appears to be darker haha. I got it from Luisaviaroma. The color at luisaviaroma is quite true to the color.


----------



## sweetarrow

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I love this size, think it is perfect. I tried to pm Mia, but her box is full.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the 'old' small which is now the 'new' medium or is it the 'new' small? Thanks so much!! I really need to decided which size I want to get so maybe I can order one this week.
> 
> Trying to find a black textured with the zip pocket instead of the envelop/flap pocket. If anyone has seen one can you let me know? TIA!!


 
Hi! I am currently using the *new* medium size which is supposed to be *old* small but my bag is definitely slightly bigger than that. And the new small is really small as I have seen it in real life, smaller than the *old* small. I am not quite sure myself as I am not an expert but one thing for sure, the *new* medium size is the right size not being too big/small.

You can get the textured with zip at luisaviroma, where I got mine in peacock. You'll love the bag!


----------



## DisCo

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I love this size, think it is perfect.  I tried to pm Mia, but her box is full.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is the 'old' small which is now the 'new' medium or is it the 'new' small?  Thanks so much!!  I really need to decided which size I want to get so maybe I can order one this week.
> 
> Trying to find a black textured with the zip pocket instead of the envelop/flap pocket.  If anyone has seen one can you let me know?  TIA!!



Her purple one is the old small new medium.  The new small doesn't have a front pocket


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dode99

Givenchy as a luxury brand is underrated in my area,
 so the bags aren't popular like Hermes bags, Chanel and Dior!
but I certainly love Pandora and other styles from Givenchy .  
Here's my lovely Pandora  No mod pics, sorry.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dode99 said:


> Givenchy as a luxury brand is underrated in my area,
> so the bags aren't popular like Hermes bags, Chanel and Dior!
> but I certainly love Pandora and other styles from Givenchy .
> Here's my lovely Pandora  No mod pics, sorry.




Congrats on your pandora! The leather looks great.


----------



## clubbingpink

Dode99 said:


> Givenchy as a luxury brand is underrated in my area,
> so the bags aren't popular like Hermes bags, Chanel and Dior!
> but I certainly love Pandora and other styles from Givenchy .
> Here's my lovely Pandora  No mod pics, sorry.



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## DisCo

Dode99 said:


> Givenchy as a luxury brand is underrated in my area,
> so the bags aren't popular like Hermes bags, Chanel and Dior!
> but I certainly love Pandora and other styles from Givenchy .
> Here's my lovely Pandora  No mod pics, sorry.



Gorgeous marbling on this Pandora! Congrats!


----------



## Dode99

*pixiejenna
clubbingpink
DisCo*

Thank you ladies


----------



## ehemelay

****** has a large Violet Pandora - just listed!!  This is a consignment piece, but looks to be in great condition.

It has the full pocket (vs. the sleeker zippered pocket on this season's bags) - measurements are so tough with the Pandora; I can't tell if this is the "old" Large or the "new" Large.  Maybe someone with better knowledge of Givenchy colors can place the season and therfore the size?

Alas, I have already ordered my 2nd Pandora (set to arrive this week) so I will have to pass on this beauty.

A great deal and worth checking out, though!

http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-violet-large-pandora-p-2631.html


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> ****** has a large Violet Pandora - just listed!!  This is a consignment piece, but looks to be in great condition.
> 
> It has the full pocket (vs. the sleeker zippered pocket on this season's bags) - measurements are so tough with the Pandora; I can't tell if this is the "old" Large or the "new" Large.  Maybe someone with better knowledge of Givenchy colors can place the season and therfore the size?
> 
> Alas, I have already ordered my 2nd Pandora (set to arrive this week) so I will have to pass on this beauty.
> 
> A great deal and worth checking out, though!
> 
> http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenchy-violet-large-pandora-p-2631.html



Ooooo can't wait to see your second Pandora! What colour/size did you get?


----------



## ehemelay

DisCo said:


> Ooooo can't wait to see your second Pandora! What colour/size did you get?



I love my Medium Black (textured) Pandora so much... I bought another Medium Black Pandora!!!

I know, it seems redundant, but they are actually very different.  The new bag has silver hardware, smooth leather with geometric appliques, and the zippered front pocket.  Totally different bag, right?

I used to avoid duplicate styles and colors, but I'm always reaching for medium-size neutrals.  I wound up with a closet full of bags that I didn't use.  So I decided to stick to bags that I will wear again and again, even if they all look (sorta) the same.

Here is a stock photo of my eagerly-anticipated arrival:


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> I love my Medium Black (textured) Pandora so much... I bought another Medium Black Pandora!!!
> 
> I know, it seems redundant, but they are actually very different.  The new bag has silver hardware, smooth leather with geometric appliques, and the zippered front pocket.  Totally different bag, right?
> 
> I used to avoid duplicate styles and colors, but I'm always reaching for medium-size neutrals.  I wound up with a closet full of bags that I didn't use.  So I decided to stick to bags that I will wear again and again, even if they all look (sorta) the same.
> 
> Here is a stock photo of my eagerly-anticipated arrival:



OMG this is so GORGEOUS!!   I notice it's 2 different kinds of leather? Calfskin and suede?  I absolutely love it and even if it's still black...it's different because of the silver hardware (this is how I justify getting more than one black bag LOL).

I also wound up with a number of colourful bags I ended up not using so it's good that you know what you like and you stick to it!


----------



## Gatsby

That is really a cool looking Pandora, congratulations!  It's interesting and yet, since it's all black, would be really easy to use.  I haven't seen that anywhere, thanks for posting it!


----------



## REREsaurus

ehemelay said:


> I love my Medium Black (textured) Pandora so much... I bought another Medium Black Pandora!!!
> 
> I know, it seems redundant, but they are actually very different. The new bag has silver hardware, smooth leather with geometric appliques, and the zippered front pocket. Totally different bag, right?
> 
> I used to avoid duplicate styles and colors, but I'm always reaching for medium-size neutrals. I wound up with a closet full of bags that I didn't use. So I decided to stick to bags that I will wear again and again, even if they all look (sorta) the same.
> 
> Here is a stock photo of my eagerly-anticipated arrival:


 

Oh my goodness! What is that? What is it called and where did you find that beauty? I thought it was nylon and leather at first, which didn't really turn me on. But took a closer look and WHAT'S THIS? Its leather! All leather! Its STUNNING. It has a lot of style to it, especially being that its a black bag. Its totally un-boring. Oh boy I can't wait to see if this beauty pops up with different colors?

I must know more about it, please!


----------



## ehemelay

It's here!!!  My new Pandora is here.

I first saw this style on the Givenchy website, but it was a small photo and like *RERE* mentioned, it looked like nylon construction at first glance.  Then I was browsing for something else on Farfetch.com and came across this unique Pandora again.  Only this time, there were lots of photos.  It's definitely leather and it's definitely a cool-looking bag.

The main bag is nubuck (similar to suede but more resilient) and the applique panels are a glazed leather.  It's 100% sheep, and both varieties of leather are super soft and smooth.

Farfetch.com is a great retailer!  I ordered this bag around 10 pm Sunday night, by Monday morning it had been shipped and arrived to me around 12:30 local time on Tuesday afternoon.  That's a little over 36-hours for delivery - from a boutique in the UK.  Amazing service!!

Plus, if you register and sign in with the correct postal code, Farfetch calculates any applicable duties and includes them in the advertised retail cost.  So, there are no surprises.  When all was said and done, with duties and shipping included, this new Pandora was a few dollars less than my original (the "basic" model).  I don't know if buying overseas will always yield a bargain, but I'll be checking Farfetch before I make any major purchases in the future.  I am so pleased with the experience.


Here's the new arrival:





Close-up of the nubuck and glazed leathers:





Gunmetal hardware:





Top panel:





Hanging:





Comparing leather on the new Pandora and my original, textured Medium Black:





Side-by-side:


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> It's here!!!  My new Pandora is here.
> 
> I first saw this style on the Givenchy website, but it was a small photo and like *RERE* mentioned, it looked like nylon construction at first glance.  Then I was browsing for something else on Farfetch.com and came across this unique Pandora again.  Only this time, there were lots of photos.  It's definitely leather and it's definitely a cool-looking bag.
> 
> The main bag is nubuck (similar to suede but more resilient) and the applique panels are a glazed leather.  It's 100% sheep, and both varieties of leather are super soft and smooth.
> 
> Farfetch.com is a great retailer!  I ordered this bag around 10 pm Sunday night, by Monday morning it had been shipped and arrived to me around 12:30 local time on Tuesday afternoon.  That's a little over 36-hours for delivery - from a boutique in the UK.  Amazing service!!
> 
> Plus, if you register and sign in with the correct postal code, Farfetch calculates any applicable duties and includes them in the advertised retail cost.  So, there are no surprises.  When all was said and done, with duties and shipping included, this new Pandora was a few dollars less than my original (the "basic" model).  I don't know if buying overseas will always yield a bargain, but I'll be checking Farfetch before I make any major purchases in the future.  I am so pleased with the experience.
> 
> 
> Here's the new arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the nubuck and glazed leathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing leather on the new Pandora and my original, textured Medium Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-by-side:



STUNNING!! Congrats!


----------



## pixiejenna

ehemelay said:


> It's here!!!  My new Pandora is here.
> 
> I first saw this style on the Givenchy website, but it was a small photo and like *RERE* mentioned, it looked like nylon construction at first glance.  Then I was browsing for something else on Farfetch.com and came across this unique Pandora again.  Only this time, there were lots of photos.  It's definitely leather and it's definitely a cool-looking bag.
> 
> The main bag is nubuck (similar to suede but more resilient) and the applique panels are a glazed leather.  It's 100% sheep, and both varieties of leather are super soft and smooth.
> 
> Farfetch.com is a great retailer!  I ordered this bag around 10 pm Sunday night, by Monday morning it had been shipped and arrived to me around 12:30 local time on Tuesday afternoon.  That's a little over 36-hours for delivery - from a boutique in the UK.  Amazing service!!
> 
> 
> Plus, if you register and sign in with the correct postal code, Farfetch calculates any applicable duties and includes them in the advertised retail cost.  So, there are no surprises.  When all was said and done, with duties and shipping included, this new Pandora was a few dollars less than my original (the "basic" model).  I don't know if buying overseas will always yield a bargain, but I'll be checking Farfetch before I make any major purchases in the future.  I am so pleased with the experience.
> 
> 
> Here's the new arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the nubuck and glazed leathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing leather on the new Pandora and my original, textured Medium Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-by-side:




Congrats!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Thanks, ladies!  I am just so thrilled with the my 2nd Pandora.  In my eyes, the bags are completely different.  

I have a mini-vacation coming up on Friday and I plan to use my new Pandora for the whole trip!


----------



## azjavagirl

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^  Thanks, ladies!  I am just so thrilled with the my 2nd Pandora.  In my eyes, the bags are completely different.
> 
> I have a mini-vacation coming up on Friday and I plan to use my new Pandora for the whole trip!



Your new bag is beautiful!  And *of course* it's completely different from the other black Pandora and therefore a justified purchase--in my mind, a change in hardware is enough to call a bag "totally different"!


----------



## ehemelay

azjavagirl said:


> Your new bag is beautiful!  And *of course* it's completely different from the other black Pandora and therefore a justified purchase--in my mind, a change in hardware is enough to call a bag "totally different"!



My sentiments exactly.  I've even considered the metal ring Pandora in black as a 3rd alternative!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^  Thanks, ladies!  I am just so thrilled with the my 2nd Pandora.  In my eyes, the bags are completely different.
> 
> I have a mini-vacation coming up on Friday and I plan to use my new Pandora for the whole trip!



They are totally different they are texture extremes. The wrinkled is more rough and the new one is super soft! I saw the one you got when I was in Vegas and I really liked it. Once you touch it you can't stop.


----------



## sweetarrow

ehemelay said:


> It's here!!! My new Pandora is here.
> 
> I first saw this style on the Givenchy website, but it was a small photo and like *RERE* mentioned, it looked like nylon construction at first glance. Then I was browsing for something else on Farfetch.com and came across this unique Pandora again. Only this time, there were lots of photos. It's definitely leather and it's definitely a cool-looking bag.
> 
> The main bag is nubuck (similar to suede but more resilient) and the applique panels are a glazed leather. It's 100% sheep, and both varieties of leather are super soft and smooth.
> 
> Farfetch.com is a great retailer! I ordered this bag around 10 pm Sunday night, by Monday morning it had been shipped and arrived to me around 12:30 local time on Tuesday afternoon. That's a little over 36-hours for delivery - from a boutique in the UK. Amazing service!!
> 
> Plus, if you register and sign in with the correct postal code, Farfetch calculates any applicable duties and includes them in the advertised retail cost. So, there are no surprises. When all was said and done, with duties and shipping included, this new Pandora was a few dollars less than my original (the "basic" model). I don't know if buying overseas will always yield a bargain, but I'll be checking Farfetch before I make any major purchases in the future. I am so pleased with the experience.
> 
> 
> Here's the new arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the nubuck and glazed leathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top panel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing leather on the new Pandora and my original, textured Medium Black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side-by-side:


 
This is absoulutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## chanelxbunny

anmldr1 said:


>



oh I love that gray color~!  Please show us a modeling pic!


----------



## chanelxbunny

ig1s said:


> my new deep pink medium Pandora, just bought it last week in HK... love this bag so much, so practical and lightweight...
> 
> excuse for the baby bump and the bad iphone pic, will take the clearer pic next time..



Gorgeous! I saw this bag in the same pink ( I think) at TJMaxx yesterday for $1299...would you mind letting me know the size of yours? Thank you!


----------



## ig1s

chanelxbunny said:


> Gorgeous! I saw this bag in the same pink ( I think) at TJMaxx yesterday for $1299...would you mind letting me know the size of yours? Thank you!



Hi.. thank you, mine is medium, I'm 5'3 for your reference..


----------



## ehemelay

I wore my new Black Medium Pandora for sightseeing in DC this weekend.

I've enjoyed the utility and aesthetic of my first Pandora for the past couple of months, but this recent trip put the bag to a new test.  I carried it for 8-10 hours for several days, with more "essentials" than I'm used to.  The lightweight construction was a bonus while I was carrying an extra camera, souvenirs, etc.  I switched back and forth between the handle and the shoulder strap (also carried cross-body one day), and there was no slippage.  It was just so easy to carry.  And the leather remains in perfect condition.  No rubs or scratches to the leather after near-constant wear.

Here are some photos of the bag, on my way to the airport and at the hotel... I found out that the nubuck/glazed style is called "Animation."


----------



## DisCo

ehemelay said:


> I wore my new Black Medium Pandora for sightseeing in DC this weekend.
> 
> I've enjoyed the utility and aesthetic of my first Pandora for the past couple of months, but this recent trip put the bag to a new test.  I carried it for 8-10 hours for several days, with more "essentials" than I'm used to.  The lightweight construction was a bonus while I was carrying an extra camera, souvenirs, etc.  I switched back and forth between the handle and the shoulder strap (also carried cross-body one day), and there was no slippage.  It was just so easy to carry.  And the leather remains in perfect condition.  No rubs or scratches to the leather after near-constant wear.
> 
> Here are some photos of the bag, on my way to the airport and at the hotel... I found out that the nubuck/glazed style is called "Animation."



Really gorgeous! Love how it slouches!


----------



## REREsaurus

Thanks for the update! It helps to see this particular style worn on a live body. Its so awesome. If I could get over my thing of never owning black bags (since I never use them...truth be told), I'd totally get it. It looks SO SO great on you.

Gah, I want it.



ehemelay said:


> I wore my new Black Medium Pandora for sightseeing in DC this weekend.
> 
> I've enjoyed the utility and aesthetic of my first Pandora for the past couple of months, but this recent trip put the bag to a new test. I carried it for 8-10 hours for several days, with more "essentials" than I'm used to. The lightweight construction was a bonus while I was carrying an extra camera, souvenirs, etc. I switched back and forth between the handle and the shoulder strap (also carried cross-body one day), and there was no slippage. It was just so easy to carry. And the leather remains in perfect condition. No rubs or scratches to the leather after near-constant wear.
> 
> Here are some photos of the bag, on my way to the airport and at the hotel... I found out that the nubuck/glazed style is called "Animation."


----------



## ehemelay

DisCo said:


> Really gorgeous! Love how it slouches!





REREsaurus said:


> Thanks for the update! It helps to see this particular style worn on a live body. Its so awesome. If I could get over my thing of never owning black bags (since I never use them...truth be told), I'd totally get it. It looks SO SO great on you.
> 
> Gah, I want it.



Thanks, ladies!  I can't say enough about the Pandora.  It's just the best combination of utility and style I've ever worn.  

But I guess I'm preaching to the choir on this forum!


----------



## hiahia

Hi everyone!

I'm really in love with the pandora, and trying to prepare my purchase while saving for it...

I was wondering if the current medium could house a 13" thin (macbook air) laptop in its sleeve?

If any of you know the answer to that question, I would be very grateful.


----------



## melodymouse

hiahia said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm really in love with the pandora, and trying to prepare my purchase while saving for it...
> 
> I was wondering if the current medium could house a 13" thin (macbook air) laptop in its sleeve?
> 
> If any of you know the answer to that question, I would be very grateful.


I can't fit my 13" Macbook Pro in mine.  It's the length that is the problem.

Just been to Barneys in Chicago.  Got to compare all the bags, including Bottega, Balenciaga, Proenza etc...  The Givenchy Pandora wins hands down.  Bought a medium black in Suede Nubuck and it is the best bag I have ever owned.  It moulds to your body, is incredibly comfortable to carry and I never lose my keys or phone in it. Understated, but still looks special.  
You could try the large Pandora, although I tried the large and it looked too floppy on me.  I am only 5'5".  If you are a bit taller the large might work.


----------



## ehemelay

melodymouse said:


> I can't fit my 13" Macbook Pro in mine.  It's the length that is the problem.
> 
> Just been to Barneys in Chicago.  Got to compare all the bags, including Bottega, Balenciaga, Proenza etc...  The Givenchy Pandora wins hands down.  Bought a medium black in Suede Nubuck and it is the best bag I have ever owned.  It moulds to your body, is incredibly comfortable to carry and I never lose my keys or phone in it. Understated, but still looks special.
> You could try the large Pandora, although I tried the large and it looked too floppy on me.  I am only 5'5".  If you are a bit taller the large might work.



Agree!  I have a 13" MBP and it definitely won't fit in the Medium size.  A couple of extra inches would make all the difference, so maybe a Large Pandora would work?


----------



## Kirali

Hey Ladies,

I am an need of a new everyday bag and I really like the Pandora. But I need some help regarding the size.

The stores in my city only have the small size in stock and that is definitely too small for me. I usually carry around a lot of books and other stuff.
The large Pandora just looks a bit too big to me from the pictures and I'm afraid it will look to overwhelming on me.

I'm 5,7 and quite small framed so do you think the medium would be a good fit?


----------



## DisCo

^I'm the same height as you and I have the large. I don't find it overwhelming on my frame especially as it slouches after a few uses...and if you carry that many things, I think the large would be perfect.


----------



## Kirali

Thank you!

I think I'll go with the large one then. I'm just not sure about the leather. I've never seen the washed leather in person but I love the way it looks in pictures.
Does the washed leather slouch more than the grained calfskin?


----------



## mguido

Hi everyone! I'm going to the States on my honeymoon next week and is considering getting a pandora as a souvenir LOL. can you guys please update me regarding the prices of these babies? TIA!


----------



## DisCo

Kirali said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I'll go with the large one then. I'm just not sure about the leather. I've never seen the washed leather in person but I love the way it looks in pictures.
> Does the washed leather slouch more than the grained calfskin?



I think it would as the leather is so soft....I had a black washed Pandora before and even when it was brand new it already had that "broken in" slouch naturally.


----------



## DisCo

mguido said:


> Hi everyone! I'm going to the States on my honeymoon next week and is considering getting a pandora as a souvenir LOL. can you guys please update me regarding the prices of these babies? TIA!



You can check out sites like Barneys to get an idea of the prices of the Pandoras in the States.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Ordered my pandora.  Went with the med black.  woohoo should get it by wed.


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I blind? Barneys has this pandora listed as a dark teal but to me it looks black the only part that even remotely resembles teal too me is the stitching in the close up pics. http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Pebbled-Pandora-Messenger/00505012897223,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01 I'm kind of curious what this looks like IRL has anyone seen it?


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> Am I blind? Barneys has this pandora listed as a dark teal but to me it looks black the only part that even remotely resembles teal too me is the stitching in the close up pics. http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Pebbled-Pandora-Messenger/00505012897223,default,pd.html?cgid=HANDB01 I'm kind of curious what this looks like IRL has anyone seen it?



I think that they goofed on the photos... I noticed last night that there are two "Medium Pebbled Pandora"s listed; both are the same price and when I looked at the photos, the leather seemed the same.  

I did not notice, though, that this one says "available in deep teal."

There are some teal bags available on Farfetch.com, the color is beautiful.  You could at least get an idea for the color by looking on that website.  Barneys has a great return policy, but I would call ahead to make sure it's actually teal...


----------



## Kirali

DisCo said:


> I think it would as the leather is so soft....I had a black washed Pandora before and even when it was brand new it already had that "broken in" slouch naturally.



Washed leather it is then. I really love that slouchy look for everyday bags.
Thank you for your help. I just ordered from Farfetch, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## DisCo

Kirali said:


> Washed leather it is then. I really love that slouchy look for everyday bags.
> Thank you for your help. I just ordered from Farfetch, can't wait for it to arrive!



Oooo can't wait to see your reveal  what colour did you get?


----------



## kobe939

ehemelay, love your new pandora, it's looks absolutely gorgeous on you! 



ehemelay said:


> I wore my new Black Medium Pandora for sightseeing in DC this weekend.
> 
> I've enjoyed the utility and aesthetic of my first Pandora for the past couple of months, but this recent trip put the bag to a new test. I carried it for 8-10 hours for several days, with more "essentials" than I'm used to. The lightweight construction was a bonus while I was carrying an extra camera, souvenirs, etc. I switched back and forth between the handle and the shoulder strap (also carried cross-body one day), and there was no slippage. It was just so easy to carry. And the leather remains in perfect condition. No rubs or scratches to the leather after near-constant wear.
> 
> Here are some photos of the bag, on my way to the airport and at the hotel... I found out that the nubuck/glazed style is called "Animation."


----------



## kobe939

Finally, I have a chance to post some pics of my pandoras here. I am absolutely IN LOVE with this style as I love messenger style. 

I bought this large beige pandora about 2 months ago, it's in used but excellent condition, the price was good that couldn't resist. I do not own any light color bag, but I love how I can wear this on my shoulder and crossed body, very versatile.











Now I am going to introduce my brand new medium purple pandora in pepe leather, absolutely LOVE this color, and the size too. Couldn't be happier!! 











Thanks for letting me share, hopefully many more pandora and nightingale to come!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Congrats.  Looks gorgeous.  What size do you like the best?


----------



## DisCo

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Congrats.  Looks gorgeous.  What size do you like the best?



Both bags are absolutely gorgeous! I  pepe leather!


----------



## luvtoshop

Ehemelay - I saw the teal at barneys.  Far awau it looks black...close up you notice the black has a mix of teal...hope this make sense


----------



## ehemelay

kobe939 said:


> Finally, I have a chance to post some pics of my pandoras here. I am absolutely IN LOVE with this style as I love messenger style.
> 
> I bought this large beige pandora about 2 months ago, it's in used but excellent condition, the price was good that couldn't resist. I do not own any light color bag, but I love how I can wear this on my shoulder and crossed body, very versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am going to introduce my brand new medium purple pandora in pepe leather, absolutely LOVE this color, and the size too. Couldn't be happier!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, hopefully many more pandora and nightingale to come!



I love your purple pepe Pandora!!!  The color is striking, and I can just feel how soft the leather must be.  They are both gorgeous bags, but the purple is extra special.


----------



## lovechanel920

I want to get a Pandora but deciding on what color to get. I know I want the wrinkled leather. I also want a neutral color. Black, brown, or grey? All my bags are black.


----------



## kobe939

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Congrats.  Looks gorgeous.  What size do you like the best?



I think I prefer the medium size even on my big frame, 5'8". But I can wear the large size crossed body comfortably whereas the medium seems a little tight. Definately the large is good for traveling, but I tend to hand carry the bag by the handle or on the shoulder with the strap normally. HTH!!



DisCo said:


> Both bags are absolutely gorgeous! I  pepe leather!



Thanks DisCo!



ehemelay said:


> I love your purple pepe Pandora!!!  The color is striking, and I can just feel how soft the leather must be.  They are both gorgeous bags, but the purple is extra special.



Thanks ehemelay, you are right, the color on the purple is striking, especially when I am a purple lover.


----------



## kobe939

lovechanel920 said:


> I want to get a Pandora but deciding on what color to get. I know I want the wrinkled leather. I also want a neutral color. Black, brown, or grey? All my bags are black.



Since all your bags are black, I wouldn't get black. Either grey or brown would be gorgeous. Depending on the color of your wardrobe, it is mostly Grey/blue, or brown.


----------



## azjavagirl

luvtoshop said:


> Ehemelay - I saw the teal at barneys.  Far awau it looks black...close up you notice the black has a mix of teal...hope this make sense



Yep, this is the one I called "anthracitey" a few weeks ago--it's dark and looks black upon first glance, but then has this beautiful gray-green sheen up close and in certain lighting.  I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## pixiejenna

So last week I emailed Barneys.com about the dark teal color and this is the responce I got.



_Please be advised that our buyers have confirmed the &#8220;dark teal&#8221; color equivalent to appaloosa blue.  However, the image is incorrect on the website. They have reached out to Balenciaga to get the correct photo and upload to our site. We apologize for the inconvenience._

So the dark teal is the appaloosa blue but the claim that they have the wrong pictures up. And some how Bal is going to help them with that?! LOL I'm kind of amused by that response not going to lie. If it is the wrong pic I hope they get the right one up soon but I'm not entirely convinced it's the wrong pic since the stitching is a teal color.


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> So last week I emailed Barneys.com about the dark teal color and this is the responce I got.
> 
> 
> 
> _Please be advised that our buyers have confirmed the dark teal color equivalent to appaloosa blue.  However, the image is incorrect on the website. They have reached out to Balenciaga to get the correct photo and upload to our site. We apologize for the inconvenience._
> 
> So the dark teal is the appaloosa blue but the claim that they have the wrong pictures up. And some how Bal is going to help them with that?! LOL I'm kind of amused by that response not going to lie. If it is the wrong pic I hope they get the right one up soon but I'm not entirely convinced it's the wrong pic since the stitching is a teal color.




That is funny!!!


----------



## luvtoshop

My SA told me the same...teal is apploosa blue...irl it is black with tint of teal and teal stitching....only when black and teal pandoras are side by side can u tell the difference


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> So last week I emailed Barneys.com about the dark teal color and this is the responce I got.
> 
> 
> 
> _Please be advised that our buyers have confirmed the &#8220;dark teal&#8221; color equivalent to appaloosa blue.  However, the image is incorrect on the website. They have reached out to Balenciaga to get the correct photo and upload to our site. We apologize for the inconvenience._
> 
> So the dark teal is the appaloosa blue but the claim that they have the wrong pictures up. And some how Bal is going to help them with that?! LOL I'm kind of amused by that response not going to lie. If it is the wrong pic I hope they get the right one up soon but I'm not entirely convinced it's the wrong pic since the stitching is a teal color.



Sorry to quote you twice, but I just looked at the Barney's website (was looking for another goodie!) and I noticed that they changed the photo for the Dark Teal Pandora.

It is a very deep blue - I'm sure that it is reminiscent of black, especially in low lighting conditions - but it is very much a blue.  The original photo that I saw last week was different.  This "dark teal" is actually a beautiful color!!


----------



## DisCo

^LOL funny response from Barney's! I think whoever wrote that email doesn't have a clue about these brands at all!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

On my comp it shows as a very deep navy blue.  But the email was funny. 

Anyways....

I received my pandora today.  At first I was very disappointed in the size but I really loved the style of the bag.  The more I tried it on and the more I looked at modeling pics of the large I knew it was the perfect size.  I could see myself buying another in a diff color.  Grey, peacock blue and hazel.  If only money grew on trees.

Btw, there's one on overstock.  Med black textured.


----------



## pixiejenna

Do the new pandoras have additional interior pockets? I'm curious because the one I had only had one zipper pocket inside. I'm searching ebay and a few pandoras popped up and they posted interior pics that had additional pockets inside. For the 5 minutes I had the small pandora it did have additional interior pockets that would fit a smart phone and such one was scrunchy and one open. I was thinking about the purple one I had which is from the F/W season and I don't recall seeing extra interior pockets.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Mine has 2 pockets.  One reg and one scrunched.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks Iwantitall!


----------



## ehemelay

pixiejenna said:


> Do the new pandoras have additional interior pockets? I'm curious because the one I had only had one zipper pocket inside. I'm searching ebay and a few pandoras popped up and they posted interior pics that had additional pockets inside. For the 5 minutes I had the small pandora it did have additional interior pockets that would fit a smart phone and such one was scrunchy and one open. I was thinking about the purple one I had which is from the F/W season and I don't recall seeing extra interior pockets.



I just checked both of mine to make sure that I wasn't mixing them up in my mind - they are the same.  My "old" Pandora (textured Black with the exterior flap pocket) and my "new" Pandora (Animation style Black with the zippered exterior pocket) have the same interior pockets - one large zippered, and on the opposite side - two appurtenant pockets (one flat pocket, one that is puckered by an elastic semi-closure at top).


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks *ehemelay*!


----------



## glammgal

how many sizes are there? 

small, med, large. i'm confused


----------



## fruitfreak

I didnt like this bag the first time i saw it... But like many of you the more i see it the more i fell in love with this bag... And decided to buy one in Large.. I think the color called Hazelnut (CMIIW).. I was torn between this color and the purple one, coz the purple one is made from soft buttery lamb leather... But decided on the hazelnut instead, coz it looks more vintage and classic


----------



## pixiejenna

glammgal said:


> how many sizes are there?
> 
> small, med, large. i'm confused



I think a part of why it's so confusing is givenchy changed the sizes after a year or two of making them. Right now there is a mini, small(this is a new size for the F/W 2011 season), medium(I think this is the old small), and large(I think the old medium is the new large size. They used to have a larger size pandora that they no longer make). So if your unsure which size to look for it's best to go by the measurements of the bag because it's very confusing.


----------



## deeaimond

Hi,

This is my first post on purseforum, but i've always come here to do research for bags. I'm preparing to buy my second luxury bag (first was a Chanel wallet on chain in January) and I was thinking of the YSL easy in patent coral. However yesterday I was at Givenchy here and the SA showed me a Moroccan Blue Large Pandora with shiney leather for SGD 2500 ($2012 USD) 

I spent hours last night doing research and I cant find any picture of a moroccan blue pandora but I did see some shoes in that leather. It's from a previous season because it has a flap pocket, and it is one of the old large sizes which means it's really one of a kind. 

I'll need to eat into my meagre savings to buy it now, but i doubt i'll be able to find something like that when i'm more ready to buy it next year. so now i'm wondering what you guys think,

1) Pandora(2.5k) or YSL Easy(1.8k)

2) Is saving money more important? or just buy it first and be thrifty for the rest of the year (only two months left). 

I've been looking for an amazing large carryall sort of bag for some time.

so yeah I attached photos of myself carrying the bags.


----------



## ehemelay

deeaimond said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on purseforum, but i've always come here to do research for bags. I'm preparing to buy my second luxury bag (first was a Chanel wallet on chain in January) and I was thinking of the YSL easy in patent coral. However yesterday I was at Givenchy here and the SA showed me a Moroccan Blue Large Pandora with shiney leather for SGD 2500 ($2012 USD)
> 
> I spent hours last night doing research and I cant find any picture of a moroccan blue pandora but I did see some shoes in that leather. It's from a previous season because it has a flap pocket, and it is one of the old large sizes which means it's really one of a kind.
> 
> I'll need to eat into my meagre savings to buy it now, but i doubt i'll be able to find something like that when i'm more ready to buy it next year. so now i'm wondering what you guys think,
> 
> 1) Pandora(2.5k) or YSL Easy(1.8k)
> 
> 2) Is saving money more important? or just buy it first and be thrifty for the rest of the year (only two months left).
> 
> I've been looking for an amazing large carryall sort of bag for some time.
> 
> so yeah I attached photos of myself carrying the bags.



I think that both the color and the style of the Pandora will be more versatile.  (Not just saying that as a Pandora enthusiast - I really like the blue color!!)


----------



## poppyspell

deeaimond said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on purseforum, but i've always come here to do research for bags. I'm preparing to buy my second luxury bag (first was a Chanel wallet on chain in January) and I was thinking of the YSL easy in patent coral. However yesterday I was at Givenchy here and the SA showed me a Moroccan Blue Large Pandora with shiney leather for SGD 2500 ($2012 USD)
> 
> I spent hours last night doing research and I cant find any picture of a moroccan blue pandora but I did see some shoes in that leather. It's from a previous season because it has a flap pocket, and it is one of the old large sizes which means it's really one of a kind.
> 
> I'll need to eat into my meagre savings to buy it now, but i doubt i'll be able to find something like that when i'm more ready to buy it next year. so now i'm wondering what you guys think,
> 
> 1) Pandora(2.5k) or YSL Easy(1.8k)
> 
> 2) Is saving money more important? or just buy it first and be thrifty for the rest of the year (only two months left).
> 
> I've been looking for an amazing large carryall sort of bag for some time.
> 
> so yeah I attached photos of myself carrying the bags.



both bags are on my wishlist!  i'd get the pandora first though - i'm a sucker for the long strap so i can carry it cross body. is the orange ysl patent the exact colour combi you're getting? maybe it'd be on sale a couple months down the road?


----------



## janechin76

I would recommend the Pandora too! I'm a recent convert, walked past the same Paragon store and felt in love with the pandora leather and design. Can't go wrong!


----------



## deeaimond

I bought it


----------



## deeaimond

I was going to start a new thread, but then I realise as a new member I can't... I'll just post it here instead.

Pandora, Large size in Moroccan Blue


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

ehemelay said:
			
		

> I just checked both of mine to make sure that I wasn't mixing them up in my mind - they are the same.  My "old" Pandora (textured Black with the exterior flap pocket) and my "new" Pandora (Animation style Black with the zippered exterior pocket) have the same interior pockets - one large zippered, and on the opposite side - two appurtenant pockets (one flat pocket, one that is puckered by an elastic semi-closure at top).



My pockets are on the same side as the zippered pocket.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

deeaimond said:
			
		

> I was going to start a new thread, but then I realise as a new member I can't... I'll just post it here instead.
> 
> Pandora, Large size in Moroccan Blue



Congrats on your new bag.  It is a beautiful color!


----------



## janechin76

It's Gorgeous! A truly beautiful shade of blue. Congrats on you new baby!


----------



## ehemelay

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My pockets are on the same side as the zippered pocket.



Which size do you have?  Perhaps that makes a difference.  

Mine are both Mediums, the first "textured" version purchased from BG over the summer of 2011 (although, it seems like they don't update their stock as often, at least going by the website, so it may be a little older), and the second Animation style purchased from Matches in London via Farfetch.com in October 2011.  This style was on the Givenchy website as part of the F/W 2011 RTW collection, so it's fairly recent.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I just received mine this past Monday from Barney's. I purchased a black med textured pandora.


----------



## ehemelay

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> My pockets are on the same side as the zippered pocket.



I carried my Med Black (textured) Pandora today, and I noticed that the interior pockets (both zippered and open) are all on the same side.  It is opposite the exterior pocket.

I don't know if I wrote it down wrong, or what.  But the interior pockets are definitely all on the same side (the back, when you are carrying the bag).


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

ehemelay said:


> I carried my Med Black (textured) Pandora today, and I noticed that the interior pockets (both zippered and open) are all on the same side.  It is opposite the exterior pocket.
> 
> I don't know if I wrote it down wrong, or what.  But the interior pockets are definitely all on the same side (the back, when you are carrying the bag).



Mine is like that too.  I was worried for a sec


----------



## DisCo

deeaimond said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but then I realise as a new member I can't... I'll just post it here instead.
> 
> Pandora, Large size in Moroccan Blue



So gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## umichmm

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Mine is like that too.  I was worried for a sec



Mine too, I totally panicked-waiting for someone to reply. Lol.


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the pandora in red? what do you guys think about it in this color? thanks


----------



## belleahn

Hello all - I was wondering if anyone can tell if this is definitely a real Givenchy?  Thanks!


----------



## juneping

can someone tell me what kind of leather this pandora is?? i searched high and low on the net and couldn't find any. i only saw it at the barneys....TIA!!


----------



## alouette

juneping said:


> can someone tell me what kind of leather this pandora is?? i searched high and low on the net and couldn't find any. i only saw it at the barneys....TIA!!



It's sheep.  I like it!


----------



## juneping

alouette said:


> It's sheep.  I like it!



thanks!!
i saw it in dark teal on sale at barneys.com...but the texture looked quite different from the black...ugh...i love everything about this black bag so i don't know if i should exchange for the teal...


----------



## alouette

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i saw it in dark teal on sale at barneys.com...but the texture looked quite different from the black...ugh...i love everything about this black bag so i don't know if i should exchange for the teal...



What do you mean by different - like the same texture or different altogether?

Depends on what color you could use the most - I enjoy the teal color for its uniqueness but when it comes down to it, I find black is the most versatile.  Guess it's personal preference.


----------



## juneping

alouette said:


> What do you mean by different - like the same texture or different altogether?
> 
> Depends on what color you could use the most - I enjoy the teal color for its uniqueness but when it comes down to it, I find black is the most versatile.  Guess it's personal preference.



the grain of the black is more refine...and the teal one was more like a little less nice part of the leather?? the grain were not as nice. i think that's the part i fell in love when i first saw the bag...so when the teal didn't have the same kind of grain, i was bit disappointed. i could've been okay with the color...it's gone so i couldn't borrow the pic from barneys...


----------



## alouette

juneping said:


> the grain of the black is more refine...and the teal one was more like a little less nice part of the leather?? the grain were not as nice. i think that's the part i fell in love when i first saw the bag...so when the teal didn't have the same kind of grain, i was bit disappointed. i could've been okay with the color...it's gone so i couldn't borrow the pic from barneys...



Well then it was meant to be.  I am a stickler for a consistent grain in my bags.  Since the black is more consistent, not a bad trade IMO.


----------



## 2shai_

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> i saw it in dark teal on sale at barneys.com...but the texture looked quite different from the black...ugh...i love everything about this black bag so i don't know if i should exchange for the teal...



I say stick with the black, I used to have this bag and regretted selling it. The wrinkled leather is so supple and black goes with anything too!


----------



## juneping

2shai_ said:


> I say stick with the black, I used to have this bag and regretted selling it. The wrinkled leather is so supple and black goes with anything too!



i think i am going to keep it....


----------



## nielnielniel

new season preview at lindestore
http://www.lindestore.com/ita/newSeason/borse


----------



## miumiume

I ordered the mini pandora in deep teal from barneys. I haven't seen it in person but hoping I like it. Does anyone have any personal pics of the color of this bag??


----------



## thithi

is the teal one the dark green color?  that's the one that i bought.


----------



## miumiume

thithi said:


> is the teal one the dark green color?  that's the one that i bought.



No clue - it was listed as "deep teal"

But the photographs showed the mini as a green, and the medium as a dark blue - clearly one of them is wrong :/

Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## miumiume

Just an update. 

I am very annoyed with barneys.com. I ordered a bag a week ago and still have no confirmation of the order either being completed or canceled. I suspect this means the bag is sold out, naturally. 

Just some advice if you're looking for a bag, locate it on the phone bc the internet "stock" does not actually exist, you place an order, then they TRY and find it in a store.

Anyone else having difficulty with them?


----------



## ehemelay

miumiume said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I am very annoyed with barneys.com. I ordered a bag a week ago and still have no confirmation of the order either being completed or canceled. I suspect this means the bag is sold out, naturally.
> 
> Just some advice if you're looking for a bag, locate it on the phone bc the internet "stock" does not actually exist, you place an order, then they TRY and find it in a store.
> 
> Anyone else having difficulty with them?



I am not personally having an issue with Barney's at the moment, but many posters have been in your exact situation.  However, most people get an email from Barneys.com within 48 hours - apologizing that the item is out of stock.  

So, maybe this is a "no news is good news" situation.  I hope so!


----------



## 2shai_

miumiume said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I am very annoyed with barneys.com. I ordered a bag a week ago and still have no confirmation of the order either being completed or canceled. I suspect this means the bag is sold out, naturally.
> 
> Just some advice if you're looking for a bag, locate it on the phone bc the internet "stock" does not actually exist, you place an order, then they TRY and find it in a store.
> 
> Anyone else having difficulty with them?



I haven't experienced what you are experiencing but I was at Barneys NY store a couple months back inquiring whether they had a pandora that was online, they checked their system and told me that they didn't have the bag in stock at all stores even though it was listed online. So they suggested I order it online, but luckily before I attempted to buy it I called CS to check once more that the bag was actually in stock and they told me the bag I wanted was sold out. But because they didn't update the system, the bag is still online, and they still haven't updated it yet, I still see they bag I want which is so stupid and misleading.


----------



## thithi

miumiume said:


> No clue - it was listed as "deep teal"
> 
> But the photographs showed the mini as a green, and the medium as a dark blue - clearly one of them is wrong :/
> 
> Do you have any pics of yours?


This is the green that I bought... looks like the black sheepskin that was posted on the last page.  It's hard to see the true color, but IRL it's more like a dark emerald green.  I bought this at Barneys.


----------



## alouette

thithi said:


> This is the green that I bought... looks like the black sheepskin that was posted on the last page.  It's hard to see the true color, but IRL it's more like a dark emerald green.  I bought this at Barneys.



Oh my my...that emerald green color is breathtaking.  I LOVE that textured leather too.  You bought on sale?

If so, such a steal!!!!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## thithi

alouette said:


> Oh my my...that emerald green color is breathtaking.  I LOVE that textured leather too.  You bought on sale?
> 
> If so, such a steal!!!!  Congrats and enjoy!


Aw, thanks!  yes, I did get it on sale... I called as soon as I heard the list was out and went with this.  I think I made a good choice amongst the other colors that were on sale elsewhere.  It was suppose to be my one and only for the season.  I'd love to have another pandora but I can't justify having more than one of this style.


----------



## alouette

thithi said:


> Aw, thanks!  yes, I did get it on sale... I called as soon as I heard the list was out and went with this.  I think I made a good choice amongst the other colors that were on sale elsewhere.  It was suppose to be my one and only for the season.  I'd love to have another pandora but I can't justify having more than one of this style.



I love.  I'm so with you.  If I could swing it, I would really try to get one like yours but I can't justify it at this point.  One is enough for now....ha, famous last words. 

That green is dark enough for my taste too.  Just divine!


----------



## miumiume

thithi said:


> This is the green that I bought... looks like the black sheepskin that was posted on the last page.  It's hard to see the true color, but IRL it's more like a dark emerald green.  I bought this at Barneys.



Beautiful! This is the color I hoped for - and I actually was able to find the bag in store today after speaking with customer service who said they had it there, so I got it. And I canceled the online order - I can't believe they had the bag in the store but hadn't shipped me one and it has been a week. Now I know CALL THE STORE.


----------



## miumiume

2shai_ said:


> I haven't experienced what you are experiencing but I was at Barneys NY store a couple months back inquiring whether they had a pandora that was online, they checked their system and told me that they didn't have the bag in stock at all stores even though it was listed online. So they suggested I order it online, but luckily before I attempted to buy it I called CS to check once more that the bag was actually in stock and they told me the bag I wanted was sold out. But because they didn't update the system, the bag is still online, and they still haven't updated it yet, I still see they bag I want which is so stupid and misleading.



Wow - it all sounds like a big mess. Good thing you did your investigating


----------



## randr21

thithi said:


> This is the green that I bought... looks like the black sheepskin that was posted on the last page.  It's hard to see the true color, but IRL it's more like a dark emerald green.  I bought this at Barneys.


 
hey twin, don't you love this bag?  i bought this awhile back when it wasnt even on sale...so jealous!  its THE pandora that converted me.  here's why i love mine:

- gorgeous color, dark enough to be black but it's not
- so darn lightweight
- nice sheen that picks up the dark teal
- love the crossbody look


----------



## thithi

alouette said:


> I love.  I'm so with you.  If I could swing it, I would really try to get one like yours but I can't justify it at this point.  One is enough for now....ha, famous last words.
> 
> That green is dark enough for my taste too.  Just divine!


Luckily Pandoras are here to stay, so there's always next sale season!  That's what I did the last few sales... waited until it was better for my budget.  it's worth the wait!


miumiume said:


> Beautiful! This is the color I hoped for - and I actually was able to find the bag in store today after speaking with customer service who said they had it there, so I got it. And I canceled the online order - I can't believe they had the bag in the store but hadn't shipped me one and it has been a week. Now I know CALL THE STORE.


Yay!! Congrats!!  I'm glad you were able to find it.  When I picked it up from Barneys, they said that it was THE bag that everyone was hunting for.  Calling the store is always the best bet... the SAs are more willing to work with you and get the bag out quicker than the website.  I don't think I've ever gotten a sale order to work properly thru the website, ever.  Congrats again!


randr21 said:


> hey twin, don't you love this bag?  i bought this awhile back when it wasnt even on sale...so jealous!  its THE pandora that converted me.  here's why i love mine:
> 
> - gorgeous color, dark enough to be black but it's not
> - so darn lightweight
> - nice sheen that picks up the dark teal
> - love the crossbody look


Yes, yes and yes!!  You're so right about all those reasons that makes the Pandora so amazing.  I thought it would be a weird bag to carry, but it actually looks really nice when worn(especially after all the stuffing is removed).  I love that it has one handle and doesn't slip like two handles do, it has plenty of storage and storage compartments, and the leather seems really durable too.  There's nothing about this bag that I don't love.  It's worth paying full price for - I just tried to stay away and keep it out of my sight until sale season... I would never be able to pay full price for this baby, but I know I would break down and buy it had I seen it earlier.


----------



## sandysandiego

This bag has a strange allure.  When I first saw it I thought it odd.  Then I tried one on at Nordstrom without all of the stuffing and couldn't get it out of my head.


----------



## pixiejenna

miumiume said:


> Just an update.
> 
> I am very annoyed with barneys.com. I ordered a bag a week ago and still have no confirmation of the order either being completed or canceled. I suspect this means the bag is sold out, naturally.
> 
> Just some advice if you're looking for a bag, locate it on the phone bc the internet "stock" does not actually exist, you place an order, then they TRY and find it in a store.
> 
> Anyone else having difficulty with them?



I've had mixed experiences ordering from barneys.com. Sometimes I've ordered and had it go threw fine. Other times I've ordered and I get a email a week later that they don't have the item in stock. However they update their website totally blows it should not take over a week to update stock. And I say this as someone who works in retail that's totally unacceptable, in my store our stock list up dates every hour and my store is FAR from being high tech we use one of the oldest computer systems still around. I'd call the 800# with your order number they should be able to tell you if they shipped it or if it's in stock. If they don't have it they should be able to look up what if any stores have it in stock and give you the phone numbers to the store.


----------



## ryrybaby12

I just sent the large Pandora back to BG ...so keep a look put for it all..it was too big for me.


----------



## wuselmurphy

Giv Pandora arrived yesterday!!! 

It wasn´t love at first sight, but at second. LOL!! 

It´s the large size in grey-taupe, sheep leather.

ladies, I have a question.

In my opinion the (new) sheep leather is quite hard and stiff now, will it be softer later then due to usage? how about your sheep pandoras, are they softer now?

it´s not so smooth now, if you know what I mean, the whole bag currently hangs on my arm like a stiff box. So I´d like to know your experiences with the sheep leather...


----------



## randr21

wuselmurphy said:
			
		

> Giv Pandora arrived yesterday!!!
> 
> It wasn´t love at first sight, but at second. LOL!!
> 
> It´s the large size in grey-taupe, sheep leather.
> 
> ladies, I have a question.
> 
> In my opinion the (new) sheep leather is quite hard and stiff now, will it be softer later then due to usage? how about your sheep pandoras, are they softer now?
> 
> it´s not so smooth now, if you know what I mean, the whole bag currently hangs on my arm like a stiff box. So I´d like to know your experiences with the sheep leather...



I do think it will soften up with regular use and I have sheep. A grey taupe one sounds lovely.


----------



## poppyspell

is this the normal wrinkled leather pandora? the leather looks a little weird (and patent-ish) 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A5P3&des=471&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=MDAxIEJMQUNL&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


----------



## Shopholicmum11

2shai_ said:


> Its definitely not heavy, it's a very light weight bag more so than a Balenciaga Bag because the pandora doesn't have any hardwares except from the zippers and the strap. There is currently small and medium sizes but the medium is a large medium so guys can definitely carry this bag. For prices, they range from around USD$1700 to USD$2050 according to the leather used on the bag. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here is a comparison photo of the small and the medium for your reference.



Thanks for the pics.....not much different in both size.....


----------



## lobelia26

I am in love with Kate Beckinsale's bag on coolspotters. does anyone know what colour this is? i'm trying to track down something similar. ideas anyone? TIA!!


----------



## alouette

lobelia26 said:


> I am in love with Kate Beckinsale's bag on coolspotters. does anyone know what colour this is? i'm trying to track down something similar. ideas anyone? TIA!!



Experts please chime in but isn't that hazel?


----------



## lobelia26

oh thanks alouette! is it still available??? or was this last season?


----------



## wuselmurphy

lobelia26 said:


> oh thanks alouette! is it still available??? or was this last season?


 
as far as I know hazel is still available.

Isn´t it still available at luisaviaroma.com?


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Got the medium patent calf dark violet pandora.....one bag of the list....


----------



## momo721

Does anyone know the difference in strap length between the large and medium pandoras? I can't find consistent info on the websites I've been looking at. I am short 5'3" but large chested and I feel that the medium was more snug when worn cross body. But otherwise large looked too big when just using regular shoulder strap. Any thoughts?


----------



## pixiejenna

momo721 said:


> Does anyone know the difference in strap length between the large and medium pandoras? I can't find consistent info on the websites I've been looking at. I am short 5'3" but large chested and I feel that the medium was more snug when worn cross body. But otherwise large looked too big when just using regular shoulder strap. Any thoughts?




I don't know the lengths but I'm the same height and when I had a large it sat in a nice spot and the medium I have sits much higher. I know the strap on the medium is shorter than the one on the large but I also think the size of the bag makes a difference too. Because the large is longer it has more "give"(for a lack of a better word) when worn crossbody than the medium dose because the extra length of the bag in addition to the longer strap.


----------



## momo721

Thanks Pixiejenna! I just ordered my first Pandora from BG! Large aubergine! Sooo excited--won't arrive til End of April--but worth the wait!


----------



## lovechanel920

What size does Kate Beckinsale have in the above picture?


----------



## riry

Had a Pandora sighting yesterday! Here's the spy pic of a medium black pandora at The Grove in Los Angeles (this bag is so awesome):


----------



## randr21

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Got the medium patent calf dark violet pandora.....one bag of the list....


 
the violet looks great with other bright colors, like the yellow dress you're wearing!



lovechanel920 said:


> What size does Kate Beckinsale have in the above picture?


 
Looks like a medium.



momo721 said:


> Thanks Pixiejenna! I just ordered my first Pandora from BG! Large aubergine! Sooo excited--won't arrive til End of April--but worth the wait!


 
Givenchy has made some amazing purples, so I CANNOT wait to see yours...



riry said:


> Had a Pandora sighting yesterday! Here's the spy pic of a medium black pandora at The Grove in Los Angeles (this bag is so awesome):


 
The pandora looks perfect on that girl, even with a tee and jeans and converse sneakers.


----------



## REREsaurus

riry! Darling!

Go start a *"Givenchy sightings"* thread!

I saw one during my visit to SF last week but didn't take a picture. It was a black wrinkled medium Pandora. Will do so next time to share in the fun.



riry said:


> Had a Pandora sighting yesterday! Here's the spy pic of a medium black pandora at The Grove in Los Angeles (this bag is so awesome):


----------



## lovechanel920

Can someone help me with this color?


----------



## christymarie340

lovechanel920 said:


> Can someone help me with this color?



Looks grey to me


----------



## randr21

lovechanel920 said:


> What size does Kate Beckinsale have in the above picture?



Looks like a med to me


----------



## hrhkaren

i just bought my first Givenchy Pandora in black - was wondering what's the difference between the front flap pockets which i see on a lot of pictures on google images, mine has the zippered front pocket - newer season/design i suppose? 

please help Givenchy newbie...


----------



## alouette

hrhkaren said:


> i just bought my first Givenchy Pandora in black - was wondering what's the difference between the front flap pockets which i see on a lot of pictures on google images, mine has the zippered front pocket - newer season/design i suppose?
> 
> please help Givenchy newbie...



The zippered pocket took the place of the flap pocket on newer models. My Pandora has the zippered front pocket too. I do not recall when the switch began though...I want to say last season. Someone plz correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hrhkaren

thanks for your reply! another question...i'm a newbie. i found a leather tag inside the bag on one of the corners that has it stamped "EF0911" what does that mean?




alouette said:


> The zippered pocket took the place of the flap pocket on newer models. My Pandora has the zippered front pocket too. I do not recall when the switch began though...I want to say last season. Someone plz correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## alouette

hrhkaren said:


> thanks for your reply! another question...i'm a newbie. i found a leather tag inside the bag on one of the corners that has it stamped "EF0911" what does that mean?



Hmm, I'll let more experienced Givenchy experts chime in.  Is that the equivalent to some sort of auth/provenance code?


----------



## mmmilkman

I tried on the Givenchy Pandora for the first time in Givenchy Singapore. Love it! I'm a guy, and the large is just a perfect size. Now in the process of selling my Balenciaga to help get it


----------



## hrhkaren

anyone on the tag that's stamped inside? EF0911
just like how balenciaga has the stamp inside the balenciaga label....?


----------



## limeno

Hi,

I'm looking for the pandora bag in grey and I think I found it on stylebop.com. But I'm not really sure its the colour I want.
http://nettenestea.com/?p=29146 Here is a link to a blogpost with photos of the colour I really want. I asked her and she said it's the grey one. But it looks a bit brownish to me?

http://www.stylebop.com/no/product_...p.com/no/look.php?nbr=14314&menu2=2&id=198551

And there is the one I found. Are those the same colour you think?

Thanks so much for your help, much appreciated


----------



## alouette

limeno said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the pandora bag in grey and I think I found it on stylebop.com. But I'm not really sure its the colour I want.
> http://nettenestea.com/?p=29146 Here is a link to a blogpost with photos of the colour I really want. I asked her and she said it's the grey one. But it looks a bit brownish to me?
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/no/product_details.php?menu1=categories&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stylebop.com%2Fno%2Flook.php%3Fnbr%3D14314&menu2=2&id=198551
> 
> And there is the one I found. Are those the same colour you think?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, much appreciated



To me they look like the same color. But I'm on my iPhone. Others can perhaps chime in.


----------



## randr21

limeno said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the pandora bag in grey and I think I found it on stylebop.com. But I'm not really sure its the colour I want.
> http://nettenestea.com/?p=29146 Here is a link to a blogpost with photos of the colour I really want. I asked her and she said it's the grey one. But it looks a bit brownish to me?
> 
> http://www.stylebop.com/no/product_...p.com/no/look.php?nbr=14314&menu2=2&id=198551
> 
> And there is the one I found. Are those the same colour you think?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, much appreciated


 
looks same to me too.  besides, free returns at stylebop.


----------



## sep

sandysandiego said:


> this bag has a strange allure. When i first saw it i thought it odd. Then i tried one on at nordstrom without all of the stuffing and couldn't get it out of my head.


 
love love love it!


----------



## limeno

I just got my Pandora bag today, medium in grey. It is so nice!  I was wondering if I should spray it with something to protect it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pixiejenna

hrhkaren said:


> i just bought my first Givenchy Pandora in black - was wondering what's the difference between the front flap pockets which i see on a lot of pictures on google images, mine has the zippered front pocket - newer season/design i suppose?
> 
> please help Givenchy newbie...



They started the small zipper pocket in the F/W 2011 season.



hrhkaren said:


> thanks for your reply! another question...i'm a newbie. i found a leather tag inside the bag on one of the corners that has it stamped "EF0911" what does that mean?



It's the serial number I'm not sure if anyone here has deciphered it here yet?


----------



## nielnielniel

personally i like the flap pocket though it's completely useless


----------



## dar.d

I wouldn't say useless... I put my student ID in it or the little Electronic bus pass, it's just not _that_ useful. I find the front zip to be concerning...


----------



## jigga85

I can't wait til I have my very own!! Eyeing a large, brown one !



randr21 said:


> looks same to me too.  besides, free returns at stylebop.



Hey randr I sent you a private message. Need your help !


----------



## lovechanel920

Has anyone seen a grey one at like S aks or Neimans?


----------



## christymarie340

lovechanel920 said:


> Has anyone seen a grey one at like S aks or Neimans?


 
saw a grey medium at NM at the King of Prussia mall a few weeks ago...


----------



## fuyumi

I am wondering if anyone knows if the Pandora bag's sheep skin leather can be re-dye to another color?


----------



## lovechanel920

limeno said:


> I just got my Pandora bag today, medium in grey. It is so nice!  I was wondering if I should spray it with something to protect it?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Pictures? I'd love to see how the grey from stylebop looks!


----------



## Dode99

sandysandiego said:


> This bag has a strange allure.  When I first saw it I thought it odd.  Then I tried one on at Nordstrom without all of the stuffing and couldn't get it out of my head.



Lovelyyy! We're bag twins


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I've sipped the Kool-aid and loved the taste!  Here is my new favorite bag...


----------



## alouette

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've sipped the Kool-aid and loved the taste!  Here is my new favorite bag...
> 
> View attachment 1613257



Hi, such a great looking color!!  Is that hazel?  Congrats!  I sipped the Kool-Aid last year and haven't turned back.  I'm itching to get another but need to be good.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

alouette said:


> Hi, such a great looking color!!  Is that hazel?  Congrats!  I sipped the Kool-Aid last year and haven't turned back.  I'm itching to get another but need to be good.



good question.  you tell me.  the sales slip reads:  Pandora Pepe Medium SH.


----------



## LoveM&S

Hi. I'm a Givenchy newbie. I need your help. I'm looking for a pink horizontally long bag. I saw a stylish lady carrying a black pandora and love the style. When I googled a pink pandora and came up with a picture below. It seems pink is the last season color. Is it right? 

If it is the last season color, I'm wondering if a Givenchy boutique is still carrying it or not. I mean some brands keep carrying over past seasons bags, but some don't. I'm wondering which one Givenchy is. 

Actually did they make more than one pink color in the past?

TIA!


----------



## allbrandspls

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've sipped the Kool-aid and loved the taste!  Here is my new favorite bag...
> 
> View attachment 1613257


I love the hazel, congrats!!!! Its so yummy!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

allbrandspls said:


> I love the hazel, congrats!!!! Its so yummy!



Hazel it is!  (I always thought hazel was greenish?)  the SA kept referring to it as "caramel".  either way, its a beauty....


----------



## alouette

bagnshoofetish said:


> good question.  you tell me.  the sales slip reads:  Pandora Pepe Medium SH.



hmm, looks like hazel to me unless another tpf'er can chime in.


----------



## littlerock

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've sipped the Kool-aid and loved the taste!  Here is my new favorite bag...
> 
> View attachment 1613257



Yay! I love the color and leather on this bag. Congrats!! I hope to be able to pics of my own in this thread, sometime soon.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

littlerock said:


> Yay! I love the color and leather on this bag. Congrats!! I hope to be able to pics of my own in this thread, sometime soon.



I still want that morrocan blue one and that white one!!!!


----------



## wtmontana

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've sipped the Kool-aid and loved the taste!  Here is my new favorite bag...
> 
> View attachment 1613257



THAT is an amazing bag. Oh so gorgeous!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

wtmontana said:


> THAT is an amazing bag. Oh so gorgeous!



thanks muchacha!


----------



## wtmontana

bagnshoofetish said:


> thanks muchacha!



I've always wanted the Pandora but once I saw the Nightingale I was distracted... think I have to add it to my official wishlist... eek and the hazel is just divine! I'm so jelly!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

wtmontana said:


> I've always wanted the Pandora but once I saw the Nightingale I was distracted... think I have to add it to my official wishlist... eek and the hazel is just divine! I'm so jelly!



it was very hard to choose between all the colors they had.


----------



## alouette

More pics in the Givenchy in Action thread but here are a couple...love this bag to pieces!

It will probably be in pieces by the time I'm done with it!


----------



## emilyenglish

alouette said:


> More pics in the Givenchy in Action thread but here are a couple...love this bag to pieces!
> 
> It will probably be in pieces by the time I'm done with it!



My goodness, that bag is seriously delicious. I NEED a navy one!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Yesterday I spotted a tri-color blue, tan, and black mini antigona at Adora here in Manila....the price was at php 93,000....and gosh it was soooooo small but cute....I gave it a try but the straps was way to short and uncomfortable.....a bigger size would have been perfect...


----------



## alouette

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I spotted a tri-color blue, tan, and black mini antigona at Adora here in Manila....the price was at php 93,000....and gosh it was soooooo small but cute....I gave it a try but the straps was way to short and uncomfortable.....a bigger size would have been perfect...



One of my favorite combos!!! Good thing it's in Manila.


----------



## randr21

Im still a diehard nightingale fan, and I used to not like the panda at all, but I must say ladies and gents, for those that live in cities and or have lifestyles that require cool hsnds free bags, its awesome! I have 1 now and am wearing it today and I love it...stopped by bnys and saw so many colors that im gonna have to pace myself.  I love that if I get bored of the cross body look, I jusy switch to the other looks, so not boring for ppl like me that loves variety.


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:
			
		

> Im still a diehard nightingale fan, and I used to not like the panda at all, but I must say ladies and gents, for those that live in cities and or have lifestyles that require cool hsnds free bags, its awesome! I have 1 now and am wearing it today and I love it...stopped by bnys and saw so many colors that im gonna have to pace myself.  I love that if I get bored of the cross body look, I jusy switch to the other looks, so not boring for ppl like me that loves variety.



So true and couldn't agree with you more!!

Rut row - what colors did you are today?


----------



## randr21

alouette said:
			
		

> So true and couldn't agree with you more!!
> 
> Rut row - what colors did you are today?



I think I saw more pandas than any other style at bny...there was bright blue, orange, purple, hazel, bone, and some other bright colors.  Mostly goatskin and lambskin


----------



## limeno

lovechanel920 said:


> Pictures? I'd love to see how the grey from stylebop looks!



I'm sorry it has taken so long to reply. For some reason I have two accounts on this forum and lately I've been automatically logged into the other one. I took some photos now, but its with my iphone so sorry for the bad quality.

https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/64726308/1/Givenchy Pandora?h=b19860#gallery:1


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^ Love the gray with goldtone hardware!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Gray is awesome. Now to find one..


----------



## limeno

ehemelay said:


> ^ ^ ^ Love the gray with goldtone hardware!!





lovechanel920 said:


> Gray is awesome. Now to find one..



I love the grey one as well. It did take some time to find it but in the end it was on stylebop.com. I dont think they have any left though


----------



## 2shai_

Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a while now. I just got another pandora because I sold of all my previous ones, so I did not have any since last Oct and I really missed having one. So I bought a tan pandora with GHW from Barneys and I absolutely love the color! It seems resilient to scratches because its in calfskin, but I'm worrying I might eventually scratch it since the leather is so smooth. So I wanted everyone's opinion whether this one is a keeper on not! TIA!


----------



## nielnielniel

The color is great but I have always like the older version with the mini flap instead of the small zipper that they've been coming out with lately. I also don't like smooth leather so this is not for me.

Again, how do you feel about it cause everyone likes different things


----------



## 2shai_

nielnielniel said:


> The color is great but I have always like the older version with the mini flap instead of the small zipper that they've been coming out with lately. I also don't like smooth leather so this is not for me.
> 
> Again, how do you feel about it cause everyone likes different things



Thanks for comments! I really love the color, but not so much the smooth leather. The lining is also in a ivoryish beige color, I'm always used to black lining in my bag. I'm probably going to return it since I'm going to be constantly careful about handling the bag. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ehemelay

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a while now. I just got another pandora because I sold of all my previous ones, so I did not have any since last Oct and I really missed having one. So I bought a tan pandora with GHW from Barneys and I absolutely love the color! It seems resilient to scratches because its in calfskin, but I'm worrying I might eventually scratch it since the leather is so smooth. So I wanted everyone's opinion whether this one is a keeper on not! TIA!



The color is beautiful!!  I think it will eventually scratch over time, like most calf leather.  But if you moisturizer the leather, it usually helps to work the scratches out.

I think it's a keeper!


----------



## peaberry

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a while now. I just got another pandora because I sold of all my previous ones, so I did not have any since last Oct and I really missed having one. So I bought a tan pandora with GHW from Barneys and I absolutely love the color! It seems resilient to scratches because its in calfskin, but I'm worrying I might eventually scratch it since the leather is so smooth. So I wanted everyone's opinion whether this one is a keeper on not! TIA!



I think this is beautiful! I bought the same size but in red lambskin and it's making me frantic just to even store the bag, let alone wear it. I would definitely keep it since it's calfskin, but I would also protect it with a water repellent spray.


----------



## luvmy3girls

alouette said:


> More pics in the Givenchy in Action thread but here are a couple...love this bag to pieces!
> 
> It will probably be in pieces by the time I'm done with it!


 I like your watch..what brand is it? Michael Kors?


----------



## alouette

luvmy3girls said:


> I like your watch..what brand is it? Michael Kors?



TY!  Yes it is.  That is exactly why I wear contemporary watches, ha!  I'm so rough on my watches I'd feel bad if I had a really expensive one and it got shot to he**.  I usually wear MK and Michele watches when I'm out and about.  I'm constantly knocking into things and hitting my watch on countertops, etc.  So far it looks great though, really durable.


----------



## alouette

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't posted for a while now. I just got another pandora because I sold of all my previous ones, so I did not have any since last Oct and I really missed having one. So I bought a tan pandora with GHW from Barneys and I absolutely love the color! It seems resilient to scratches because its in calfskin, but I'm worrying I might eventually scratch it since the leather is so smooth. So I wanted everyone's opinion whether this one is a keeper on not! TIA!



Whoa, drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!

I LOVE that color...looks lighter than hazel??  Or are my eyes deceiving me?  

I just checked my Panda and it's calf.  It's also smooth leather and I've banged that bag (accidentally of course) into corner and the plethora of rough stucco in our house...no scratches yet.  The VERY VERY minimal, microscopic scratches it does have from fingernails (I'm OCD) are easily buffed out by my finger or Leather CPR.  It works great.

I look in the interior pocket and found the leather swatch to my bag.  I tested it and dug my fingernail rather forcefully into the swatch.  Of course it left a mark but I could buff out the majority of it.  A little residual remanent of the scratch was there but not obvious.  Lighter fingernail test scratching resulted in minimal to no difference.  HTH!

Honestly, I've said this before and I'll say it again:  If you have to ask tpf'ers if you should keep a bag, then it's probably not meant to be.  I'd hate for you to waste your $ on something you don't love - especially a unique bag like the Pandora! 

With that said, if I had the $ to get another which I will some day, I'd get the bright blue and the EXACT tan you purchased!  It's just lovely!!!!!!


----------



## honeyrecato

i got the chocolate.  but my sister told me i should've gotten the violet one&#8230;. i want it neutral though&#8230;. 

still love it!


----------



## randr21

honeyrecato said:


> i got the chocolate. but my sister told me i should've gotten the violet one. i want it neutral though.
> 
> still love it!


 
chocolate looks divine, especially since it's so dark...and you're right, it makes for a great neutral.


----------



## ehemelay

honeyrecato said:


> i got the chocolate.  but my sister told me i should've gotten the violet one. i want it neutral though.
> 
> still love it!



Gorgeous bag; I've never seen the chocolate color up close and personal.  I agree with you - you'll get more use out of the neutral.

Congrats!


----------



## alouette

Gorgy color!!! It looks sumptuous!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## notanoldbag

I Have this one too!  I LOVE it!  My new Favorite!


----------



## honeyrecato

Thanks for the support ladies!!


----------



## twinklestar

Me and my Pandora


----------



## mlacsamana

2shai_ said:


> Mia! Love your mod pics and your pandoras are gorgeous! I also saw your Celine Bag on your blog and love the color, I wish Givenchy had a similar color to that in the pandora.


Hi, I just bought the same one you have. May I know what is the date code / code written on it? Thanks!


----------



## mai-mai

After reading for 2days all u'r post from 1-77 pages, i decided to try Pandora in medium size, hope it will turn out perfect as i will try the bag tomm., will post photo if i will purchase the bag.

cross finger


----------



## purse-nality

purple panda! 
http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/9300201006


----------



## Ardens Sol

Can I ask what "pepe" means?


----------



## juicy couture jen

Ardens Sol said:


> Can I ask what "pepe" means?



I believe pepe means the washed and wrinkled leather that givenchy has to offer on their pandora styles. (my fave kind of leather)


----------



## Ardens Sol

juicy couture jen said:


> I believe pepe means the washed and wrinkled leather that givenchy has to offer on their pandora styles. (my fave kind of leather)



Oh okay, thank you.


----------



## Chrish86

juicy couture jen said:


> I believe pepe means the washed and wrinkled leather that givenchy has to offer on their pandora styles. (my fave kind of leather)



my fav too


----------



## alouette

Anyone know the true color on this Panda?  It looks mustard yellow in the pic but retailer calls it khaki?  I contacted AFF to describe the shade more in detail.  Perhaps lighting plays a factor...TIA.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/102563


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> Anyone know the true color on this Panda? It looks mustard yellow in the pic but retailer calls it khaki? I contacted AFF to describe the shade more in detail. Perhaps lighting plays a factor...TIA.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/102563


 
I have this color in a nightingale, and it's divine.  I've been using it the past couple of weeks since it's not too dark and not too bright...perfect for the NYC one minute hot and humid, the next rainy and cold weather right now.

Color = bronze


----------



## Rachelm.cole

i absolutely love the grey wrinkled (pepe?) in size medium/small but i can't find it anywhere. (this one: http://nettenestea.com/?p=29146, someone already posted it). anyway, i found this one online: 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...vendorColor=MzA1&season=actual&seasProdID=54I

what are your thoughts? will the leather scratch? is it more brown or green in person?

i wish i could find that dark grey one but i can't find it anywhere.. has anyone found it?
thanks!


----------



## Rachelm.cole

is this the grey one: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ey-Leather-Messenger-Bag/5659915/product.html


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:


> I have this color in a nightingale, and it's divine.  I've been using it the past couple of weeks since it's not too dark and not too bright...perfect for the NYC one minute hot and humid, the next rainy and cold weather right now.
> 
> Color = bronze



Thanks much for the quick reply. I'm into colored bags vs. my same ol' black but don't want to worry about possible color transfer, etc.

So is khaki the same color as DisCo's?

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...our-recent-handbag-purchase-d-316617-231.html


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> Thanks much for the quick reply. I'm into colored bags vs. my same ol' black but don't want to worry about possible color transfer, etc.
> 
> So is khaki the same color as DisCo's?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...our-recent-handbag-purchase-d-316617-231.html


 
I would think so..


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:


> I would think so..



So confusing...AFF responded very quickly.  Addt'l pics were given but basically under the same lighting conditions as the online pics.
I was told that the color depicted is the most accurate color of the bag.  AFF was extremely helpful but I'm a bit dumbfounded as to the real color of the bag. ??

I wonder if the color discrepancy has anything to do with the type of leather?? But then wouldn't the 2011 color chart thread be on point?


----------



## tearsintokyo

distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/e982eda6bcfa11e1989612313815112c_7.jpg

my first Givenchy; the small pandora in beige! so in love with the hardware on the handle, the shape of the bag and the name!

blog


----------



## luvmy3girls

Have you guys seen the new cigar color? It's like a tan color. I was wondering if it would be prone to color transfer. Any thoughts?? Thanks


----------



## evil queen

Hope someone posts a photo of a goatskin pandora in cigar


----------



## foxgal

purse-nality said:


> purple panda!
> http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/9300201006


 
OMG, this forum is SSSSOOOOOOOO bad! Never heard of this store before, but just found a sage pandora on 30% off...and within minutes, it's in my basket and on its way to me


----------



## purse-nality

foxgal said:


> OMG, this forum is SSSSOOOOOOOO bad! Never heard of this store before, but just found a sage pandora on 30% off...and within minutes, it's in my basket and on its way to me



 congrats! did you use paypal? just read here that buyers who've used paypal on the site experienced faster delivery. whereas, cc's took longer than usual bec they had to go thru a security verification process. haven't tried myself, though.... anyway, wishin you a smooth speedy transaction!


----------



## foxgal

purse-nality said:


> congrats! did you use paypal? just read here that buyers who've used paypal on the site experienced faster delivery. whereas, cc's took longer than usual bec they had to go thru a security verification process. haven't tried myself, though.... anyway, wishin you a smooth speedy transaction!


 
Oh, hmmm...no, I used a cc, but already got notice this morning that my payment cleared and they're getting ready to ship!


----------



## lazyneko

I bought a mini pandora 3 months ago and been dying to get a medium one ever since. And today I've gotten myself a medium wrinkled sheepskin pandora in cigar.  will post pics when I get home. Couldn't figure how to post pics now on iPad.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

lazyneko said:
			
		

> I bought a mini pandora 3 months ago and been dying to get a medium one ever since. And today I've gotten myself a medium wrinkled sheepskin pandora in cigar.  will post pics when I get home. Couldn't figure how to post pics now on iPad.



Please post pics. I have seen that color but I bet it's beautiful. To post pics on iPad there is a + button next to send when u post and u can upload from there.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

**have not


----------



## lazyneko

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Please post pics. I have seen that color but I bet it's beautiful. To post pics on iPad there is a + button next to send when u post and u can upload from there.



Ah, thanks for the tip. Here's the gorgeous bag in cigar.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

lazyneko said:
			
		

> Ah, thanks for the tip. Here's the gorgeous bag in cigar.



Congrats!  It's beautiful.  I love tan bags


----------



## randr21

lazyneko said:


> Ah, thanks for the tip. Here's the gorgeous bag in cigar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1802624


 
i was just saying in another thread that G comes out with gorgeous colors every season and cigar is no exception.  it's the perfect neutral, not too light to worry about getting it dirty, but still in the tan family.


----------



## melikey

Hi everyone I'm new to Purse Forum. I'd like to share a picture of me and my new and first Givenchy. I got a medium Pandora in dark brown goatskin. I initially went into Barneys intending to get a large PS1 in black but thought it looked too much like a simple laptop bag. I had been eyeing the Pandora before and fell hard for the rich dark brown leather. I also love how the Pandora is so easy to use and manages to be both versatile and edgy.


----------



## sallyca

Welcome!!  That bag looks amazing!!!


----------



## melikey

sallyca said:


> Welcome!!  That bag looks amazing!!!



Thank you! I really love it. Such a quietly cool and chic bag.


----------



## gchandler5

melikey, IMO, you made the right choice.  the pandora looks great on you.  i have never been a fan of the PS1's and i agree that it does look too much like a laptop bag.  haven't heard that comparison before, but it is spot on!


----------



## melikey

gchandler5 said:
			
		

> melikey, IMO, you made the right choice.  the pandora looks great on you.  i have never been a fan of the PS1's and i agree that it does look too much like a laptop bag.  haven't heard that comparison before, but it is spot on!



Thank you gchandler5! I owned a black PS1 for less than a day. When I brought it home I kept wondering why it was just like and not love and then my significant other came home and said, "hey you got a laptop bag! kinda looks like mine!" I realized then and there that it had to go back.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I think the pandora looks great on guys!  I was at bvlgari looking at the bzero1 rings and the SA that helped me kepted talking about my black med pandora.  When I was done he asked if he could take a pic of my bag which I let him do.  

I was wondering if u tried on the large size. I bought mine sight unseen and am wondering how much larger the large is.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Btw, enjoy ur new bag and congrats!  U made the right choice. I've wanted a ps1 bag but the quality issue I've been reading has put me off. Plus I don't like the handle.


----------



## melikey

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Btw, enjoy ur new bag and congrats!  U made the right choice. I've wanted a ps1 bag but the quality issue I've been reading has put me off. Plus I don't like the handle.



Thank you! I knew I liked the medium the second I tried it on, the SA had me try on the large as well and while it's still a great bag, it was too big on me (I'm 5'4). I tried on a bunch of colors as the SA suggested although I felt bad because there were deflated bags and stuffers EVERYWHERE by the time I settled on the dark brown :-z


----------



## foxgal

melikey said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to Purse Forum. I'd like to share a picture of me and my new and first Givenchy. I got a medium Pandora in dark brown goatskin. I initially went into Barneys intending to get a large PS1 in black but thought it looked too much like a simple laptop bag. I had been eyeing the Pandora before and fell hard for the rich dark brown leather. I also love how the Pandora is so easy to use and manages to be both versatile and edgy.


 
Looks great on you! Yes, love that it's both "versatile and edgy". Can't wait for my sage pepe to get here!!!


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:
			
		

> Looks great on you! Yes, love that it's both "versatile and edgy". Can't wait for my sage pepe to get here!!!



Thank you! Sage sounds like it's a rich and beautiful color!


----------



## oasisgirl

very cool bag for a man!!congrats. i love pandora.


----------



## angelamaz2

melikey said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to Purse Forum. I'd like to share a picture of me and my new and first Givenchy. I got a medium Pandora in dark brown goatskin. I initially went into Barneys intending to get a large PS1 in black but thought it looked too much like a simple laptop bag. I had been eyeing the Pandora before and fell hard for the rich dark brown leather. I also love how the Pandora is so easy to use and manages to be both versatile and edgy.


congrats on ur pandora, looks very good on u can I ask how tall u r? I'm deciding between a small and a medium pandora.


----------



## Calvin7592

I saw it at Nordstrom in the Twin Cities, so the Nordstrom in NYC must have it. It is beautiful, but it is awkward. I tried it on and did not care for it. The SA tried it on and showed me how she wears it (She has the bag) and it looked good on her. Must depend on the person. Also, it depends on what you carry. If it gets stuffed it would look awkward.


----------



## melikey

My newish Pandora studying with me at the library, I'm so smitten! ^_^


----------



## foxgal

melikey said:


> My newish Pandora studying with me at the library, I'm so smitten! ^_^


 
Congrats - beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## foxgal

Rather than do a reveal thread...I'm just going to post my new Pandora here. I just picked it up, and OMG, I'm in LOVE! Think this is going to be my fave bag of all time!!! Love how the gold hardware pops on the sage pepe leather. Perfect mix of classy and funky, form and function.  

Some pics and modeling...for reference, I'm 5'6". And sorry the last shot is blurry, but wanted to show how the large padded Chameleon insert fits perfectly in...keeps everything organized and easy to find, and gives the bag just enough poof so that it doesn't lay flat as a pancake.


----------



## foxgal

Also for reference, it's medium size and I got from Al Duca D'Aosta in Italy for 648 Euros....score!


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:
			
		

> Congrats - beautiful! What color is it?



Thank you! It's dark brown goatskin, the color seems to change depending on the lighting. It can look almost black or dark grey or even green. It was either this or black but I have a few black bags already, this dark brown is actually quite rich and versatile!


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:
			
		

> Rather than do a reveal thread...I'm just going to post my new Pandora here. I just picked it up, and OMG, I'm in LOVE! Think this is going to be my fave bag of all time!!! Love how the gold hardware pops on the sage pepe leather. Perfect mix of classy and funky, form and function.
> 
> Some pics and modeling...for reference, I'm 5'6". And sorry the last shot is blurry, but wanted to show how the large padded Chameleon insert fits perfectly in...keeps everything organized and easy to find, and gives the bag just enough poof so that it doesn't lay flat as a pancake.



Beautiful bag! That color is lovely and the Pepe leather is so interesting, in the best way!


----------



## foxgal

melikey said:


> Thank you! It's dark brown goatskin, the color seems to change depending on the lighting. It can look almost black or dark grey or even green. It was either this or black but I have a few black bags already, this dark brown is actually quite rich and versatile!


 
Yes, it does seem to be a chameleon...almost looks olive in spots with the way the light is hitting it. Beauty!


----------



## amandas

Does anyone know if a medium pandora comfortably fits a 13" macbook pro?


----------



## melikey

Black goatskin Pandora. This is goatskin from Pre Fall 2012. I love it although I notice that it's not "true black". I do like that about it but does anyone else notice this about the black goatskin Pandora?


----------



## tiramisuhsu

The bag is very fun and looks very different. For me, the good thing is that the bag is not as recognizable as Balenciaga, but it's also unique in style. It's very light weighted while large enough to fit all of your stuffs, so you can carry it around. The straps give you multiple ways to carry it around, either on top handle or as a cross-body. However, one thing I am concerning about is that the bag is a bit of "daytime," since you can't quite carry it when you go out at night. It's kind of casual. 

You can purchase it at Barney's.


----------



## ehemelay

amandas said:


> Does anyone know if a medium pandora comfortably fits a 13" macbook pro?



It'll squeeze in there with some manipulation, but I wouldn't call it "comfortable."  I have a 13" MBP as well, and I wouldn't carry it in my Medium Pandoras.  (iPad has plenty of room, though).


----------



## 4theloveofbags!

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?



I bought the cobalt blue LARGE Pandora when Barneys had their designer sale. I LOVE the color! I LOVE the leather (smooth and smooshy). I LOVE that it comes with a longer strap for cross-body wearing.

Now the exceptions...The "rolled leather" shorter handle can be uncomfortable to wear if there is too much weight in the bag (it is able to worn on the shoulder. A little snug on me). They should have made it a flat handle for comfort. But it was clearly designed to be a hand carrying handle. The 2 small front zipper pockets (not the main large zippered area) are a bit awkward to access while in a hurry so I keep stuff in those that I may not need often. Not a huge deal for me.

When you have weight in the bag it flattens down and doesn't look very back-pack like as it does in pictures with all the stuffing inside.

Barneys is a luxury brand department store and is an authorized dealer of the luxury goods they sell.


----------



## amandas

ehemelay said:


> It'll squeeze in there with some manipulation, but I wouldn't call it "comfortable."  I have a 13" MBP as well, and I wouldn't carry it in my Medium Pandoras.  (iPad has plenty of room, though).




:/ maybe I'll do a large...

So confused about the sizes though. Everywhere I look seems to have different measurements for the same sizes.


----------



## ehemelay

amandas said:


> :/ maybe I'll do a large...
> 
> So confused about the sizes though. Everywhere I look seems to have different measurements for the same sizes.



The Large is quite big, you'll have no problem fitting it in there!


----------



## melikey

I know it's way too soon but I'm totally coveting the Medium Pepe Pandora in Elephant or Night Blue! Ugh...


----------



## alouette

melikey said:
			
		

> I know it's way too soon but I'm totally coveting the Medium Pepe Pandora in Elephant or Night Blue! Ugh...



Vote goes to blue.

Oh my I hear you....night blue pepe leather with gold hw??!!!! Uh, yes please? My fav combo!!

But how do we like cigar? Can't decide if cigar is too light. I saw the pic in another thread but still can't tell!

Can't decide between blue or cigar for next bag ( after a new house purchase first!!).


----------



## melikey

alouette said:
			
		

> Vote goes to blue.
> 
> Oh my I hear you....night blue pepe leather with gold hw??!!!! Uh, yes please? My fav combo!!
> 
> But how do we like cigar? Can't decide if cigar is too light. I saw the pic in another thread but still can't tell!
> 
> Can't decide between blue or cigar for next bag ( after a new house purchase first!!).



Between blue or cigare, my vote goes to blue. Cigare is a great color nonetheless, so many beautiful colors! Have you seen the violet goatskin?


----------



## alouette

melikey said:


> Between blue or cigare, my vote goes to blue. Cigare is a great color nonetheless, so many beautiful colors! Have you seen the violet goatskin?



Ooohh, no I haven't!!  Sounds intriguing...have any pic?  I'm wanting to add either a goatskin or pepe washed leather version.

I have a calfskin and it's just lovely and durable!  Now I just want a little variety.


----------



## melikey

alouette said:
			
		

> Ooohh, no I haven't!!  Sounds intriguing...have any pic?  I'm wanting to add either a goatskin or pepe washed leather version.
> 
> I have a calfskin and it's just lovely and durable!  Now I just want a little variety.



Barneys.com has the violet goatskin and night blue Pepe. Forwardforward.com has the shark effect leather and pebbled calfskin (a personal fave). So many choices!


----------



## gibelle

Has anyone got pics of their Pandora in the medium size in a medium brown color? It's a Fall 2012 color and I'm curious to see how dark the brown is... I was at the store today but they had sold out and am thinking about buying from ******....

Thanks in advance!

The medium brown I'm talking about is in the goatskin...


----------



## melikey

gibelle said:
			
		

> Has anyone got pics of their Pandora in the medium size in a medium brown color? It's a Fall 2012 color and I'm curious to see how dark the brown is... I was at the store today but they had sold out and am thinking about buying from ******....
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> The medium brown I'm talking about is in the goatskin...



So far this season I've seen camel, light brown, khaki (very light/looks like faded mint) and dark brown. All of those are in goatskin.


----------



## jedimaster

Does the mini come in black goatskin with silver hardware? If yes, any thoughts as to where I could find one. Not at Barneys or Bergdorf.


----------



## melikey

jedimaster said:
			
		

> Does the mini come in black goatskin with silver hardware? If yes, any thoughts as to where I could find one. Not at Barneys or Bergdorf.



Just checked Barneys.com, they have it!


----------



## jedimaster

melikey said:


> Just checked Barneys.com, they have it!



Thanks!


----------



## melikey

jedimaster said:
			
		

> Thanks!



Welcome! Glad you found what you were looking for


----------



## gibelle

melikey said:


> So far this season I've seen camel, light brown, khaki (very light/looks like faded mint) and dark brown. All of those are in goatskin.


Thanks melikey!


----------



## ehemelay

gibelle said:


> Has anyone got pics of their Pandora in the medium size in a medium brown color? It's a Fall 2012 color and I'm curious to see how dark the brown is... I was at the store today but they had sold out and am thinking about buying from ******....
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> The medium brown I'm talking about is in the goatskin...



I believe it's this color, but in the Medium size (model in photo is wearing the Large size).

I have ordered the Medium size myself, will confirm once it arrives next week!


----------



## melikey

ehemelay said:
			
		

> I believe it's this color, but in the Medium size (model in photo is wearing the Large size).
> 
> I have ordered the Medium size myself, will confirm once it arrives next week!



I believe that's the light brown.


----------



## alouette

Anyone know what shade of brown this is?

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/12325

Looks like the perfect shade of medium-dark brown for which I am looking.


----------



## melikey

alouette said:
			
		

> Anyone know what shade of brown this is?
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/12325
> 
> Looks like the perfect shade of medium-dark brown for which I am looking.



Cigare


----------



## alouette

melikey said:


> Cigare



That's what I thought!  Thanks.  Lighting can make all the difference sometimes.


----------



## ehemelay

Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!

I have been looking for a mid-tone brown bag for a while, and thought that Balenciaga's Cumin color from F/W 2012 would do the trick... but the bag I ordered just didn't do it for me.

I had seen this Pandora on ****** for a few weeks.  It looked like the right color, but I was reluctant to order because I already have two Pandoras and am trying to be less redundant in my collection.

But I changed my mind eventually, because I adore the Pandoras I already have - carry them all the time, with almost no evidence of wear.  Plus, this is a completely different color and leather type than my other bags.  

I don't know the official name for this color, but here are some pics to demonstrate the brown that is currently available from ****** (someone asked about the color in an earlier post).

On its own:











Next to black clothing:






Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):


----------



## alouette

ehemelay said:


> Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a mid-tone brown bag for a while, and thought that Balenciaga's Cumin color from F/W 2012 would do the trick... but the bag I ordered just didn't do it for me.
> 
> I had seen this Pandora on ****** for a few weeks.  It looked like the right color, but I was reluctant to order because I already have two Pandoras and am trying to be less redundant in my collection.
> 
> But I changed my mind eventually, because I adore the Pandoras I already have - carry them all the time, with almost no evidence of wear.  Plus, this is a completely different color and leather type than my other bags.
> 
> I don't know the official name for this color, but here are some pics to demonstrate the brown that is currently available from ****** (someone asked about the color in an earlier post).
> 
> On its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to black clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):




OH....MY........

Smashingly perfect - in every single way.  Your insight and thoughts are oh so helpful!  Cheers to your new acquisition.  I jus wore my Panda today and never take its functionality for granted.  It's so dang handy.

Wear in good health!


----------



## ehemelay

^ ^ ^  Thank you!  I cannot wait to wear my new bag tomorrow.  The color is just perfect; there are really no undertones so it will work with almost all of the clothes in my wardrobe.


----------



## melikey

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a mid-tone brown bag for a while, and thought that Balenciaga's Cumin color from F/W 2012 would do the trick... but the bag I ordered just didn't do it for me.
> 
> I had seen this Pandora on ****** for a few weeks.  It looked like the right color, but I was reluctant to order because I already have two Pandoras and am trying to be less redundant in my collection.
> 
> But I changed my mind eventually, because I adore the Pandoras I already have - carry them all the time, with almost no evidence of wear.  Plus, this is a completely different color and leather type than my other bags.
> 
> I don't know the official name for this color, but here are some pics to demonstrate the brown that is currently available from ****** (someone asked about the color in an earlier post).
> 
> On its own:
> 
> Next to black clothing:
> 
> Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):



Beautiful leather and color! If Barney's had this in store when I was getting my dark brown I probably wouldn't have been able to decide! Congrats, your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## alouette

ehemelay said:
			
		

> ^ ^ ^  Thank you!  I cannot wait to wear my new bag tomorrow.  The color is just perfect; there are really no undertones so it will work with almost all of the clothes in my wardrobe.



Do you feel it's a dark enough brown so not to worry about stains? Low maintenance is key for me.


----------



## randr21

wowzers, that's a gorgeous brown...and in goatskin, my new love!


----------



## ehemelay

melikey said:


> Beautiful leather and color! If Barney's had this in store when I was getting my dark brown I probably wouldn't have been able to decide! Congrats, your bag is gorgeous.



Thank you!  I like the dark brown too; I think that would look so nice with grays and blues... 



alouette said:


> Do you feel it's a dark enough brown so not to worry about stains? Low maintenance is key for me.



Hi *alouette*, that's a big consideration for me too.  I wear jeans often so I always think about whether denim transfer will occur.  This brown seems dark enough to me that I am not worried about blue corners, or even water spots, etc.  I spray all of my bags with Vectra, which makes a big difference too. 



randr21 said:


> wowzers, that's a gorgeous brown...and in goatskin, my new love!



Thanks!  This is my first goat skin Pandora.  I love the look and the slightly textured surface of the leather.  I predict this bag will be as sturdy as my other Pandoras.


----------



## gagabag

Oh wow! That's very pretty! How does the goat leather feel to you compared with your other pandas?



ehemelay said:


> Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to black clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):


----------



## ehemelay

gagabag said:


> Oh wow! That's very pretty! How does the goat leather feel to you compared with your other pandas?



Hi!  The leather is soft but very dense.  It feels like it will be a sturdy bag.  Goat skin makes the textured/"pepe" leather on my first Pandora feel less substantial... but that bag has been worn for over a year and still looks brand new.  

Because there is a very slight, pebbled effect on the goat skin I think it will resist scratches.  Not as much as the textured leather, which can disguise all sorts of imperfections.  But definitely more than the combination of nubuck and glazed leather on my 2nd Pandora (which is also in like new shape after almost a year!).  

I wish there were more styles to choose from, because I feel like the quality of Givenchy bags surpass my other favorites, Balenciaga and Proenza Schouler.  (Though I've had minimal issues with Bal and PS over the years).


----------



## beckonice

Hi everyone, I need a new bag for college and am thinking about getting a Pandora... Can the medium hold folders that are slightly bigger than A4 ? Also would it still have that nice slouchy look if it were filled with such a folder, a netbook and various school items ?
Thank you !


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm looking for a large black smooth leather pandora but can't find one. Does anyone know where I could find one? Thanks


----------



## amandas

luvmy3girls said:


> I'm looking for a large black smooth leather pandora but can't find one. Does anyone know where I could find one? Thanks



This one?

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Lar...5,default,pd.html?q=givenchy pandora&index=35

I think I saw it at Neiman Marcus yesterday. They don't have it online though.


----------



## luvmy3girls

amandas said:
			
		

> This one?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Messenger/00505014642685,default,pd.html?q=givenchy%20pandora&index=35
> 
> I think I saw it at Neiman Marcus yesterday. They don't have it online though.



I'm looking for it with gold hardware. Thanks


----------



## randr21

beckonice said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I need a new bag for college and am thinking about getting a Pandora... Can the medium hold folders that are slightly bigger than A4 ? Also would it still have that nice slouchy look if it were filled with such a folder, a netbook and various school items ?
> Thank you !



Imo, pandas rnt grt bags for folders. Totes styles r better.


----------



## livethelake

foxgal said:


> Also for reference, it's medium size and I got from Al Duca D'Aosta in Italy for 648 Euros....score!


 
foxgal, your pandora looks amazing in your mod pics.  

I'm the same height as you and I'm trying to decide between the medium and large size.

It's confusing because the bag I'm looking (Barneys.com) states the size is 13" long.  .  But other sites say the medium is 15" .

If you have a chance, can you post the measurements of your medium?

thank you!


----------



## foxgal

livethelake said:
			
		

> foxgal, your pandora looks amazing in your mod pics.
> 
> I'm the same height as you and I'm trying to decide between the medium and large size.
> 
> It's confusing because the bag I'm looking (Barneys.com) states the size is 13" long.  .  But other sites say the medium is 15" .
> 
> If you have a chance, can you post the measurements of your medium?
> 
> thank you!



I know it's so confusing. Sorry, I'm not at home right now so don't have a measuring tape, but pretty sure mine is 13 inches and was labeled medium. I saw a whole bunch at NM in San Fran recently and the meds were 13 and large 15. Will verify when I'm home in a couple days.

The Pandora has been so practical on this vacation...can hold a ton, looks good both casual and dressy, and can be carried in such a multitude of ways I don't get tired even carrying for hours. 

One thing though...wow, the color has changed dramatically from exposure to sunshine. Lucky for me, in a good way...it's gotten much more olive and khaki which I like more than it's original bluey sage. Guess I'll just have to leave the other parts in the sun for a bit to even it out. Anyone else experience this?

Pic showing the top vs an unexposed side....


----------



## foxgal

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Hi!  The leather is soft but very dense.  It feels like it will be a sturdy bag.  Goat skin makes the textured/"pepe" leather on my first Pandora feel less substantial... but that bag has been worn for over a year and still looks brand new.
> 
> Because there is a very slight, pebbled effect on the goat skin I think it will resist scratches.  Not as much as the textured leather, which can disguise all sorts of imperfections.  But definitely more than the combination of nubuck and glazed leather on my 2nd Pandora (which is also in like new shape after almost a year!).
> 
> I wish there were more styles to choose from, because I feel like the quality of Givenchy bags surpass my other favorites, Balenciaga and Proenza Schouler.  (Though I've had minimal issues with Bal and PS over the years).



Gorgeous bag! Might need a goatskin one too..love this bag!!!


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:
			
		

> I know it's so confusing. Sorry, I'm not at home right now so don't have a measuring tape, but pretty sure mine is 13 inches and was labeled medium. I saw a whole bunch at NM in San Fran recently and the meds were 13 and large 15. Will verify when I'm home in a couple days.
> 
> The Pandora has been so practical on this vacation...can hold a ton, looks good both casual and dressy, and can be carried in such a multitude of ways I don't get tired even carrying for hours.
> 
> One thing though...wow, the color has changed dramatically from exposure to sunshine. Lucky for me, in a good way...it's gotten much more olive and khaki which I like more than it's original bluey sage. Guess I'll just have to leave the other parts in the sun for a bit to even it out. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Pic showing the top vs an unexposed side....



Wow that's really quite the variation in color but I agree with you that the change is quite nice. But then I'm partial to khakis and olive greens  Hope you're able to balance the color all over the bag although if that doesn't happen the colors still complement each other that you'll end up with a beautifully unique bag.


----------



## alouette

foxgal said:


> I know it's so confusing. Sorry, I'm not at home right now so don't have a measuring tape, but pretty sure mine is 13 inches and was labeled medium. I saw a whole bunch at NM in San Fran recently and the meds were 13 and large 15. Will verify when I'm home in a couple days.
> 
> The Pandora has been so practical on this vacation...can hold a ton, looks good both casual and dressy, and can be carried in such a multitude of ways I don't get tired even carrying for hours.
> 
> One thing though...wow, the color has changed dramatically from exposure to sunshine. Lucky for me, in a good way...it's gotten much more olive and khaki which I like more than it's original bluey sage. Guess I'll just have to leave the other parts in the sun for a bit to even it out. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Pic showing the top vs an unexposed side....
> 
> View attachment 1842328



Whoa, I've been dying for a bag just like that....khaki/olive greens get to me too.  EVen her out and she'll be the bestest beauty out there!


----------



## luvmy3girls

My new large black pandora&#10084;


----------



## foxgal

luvmy3girls said:


> My new large black pandora&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 1845539


 
Beauty!!! Enjoy her!


----------



## amandas

luvmy3girls said:


> My new large black pandora&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 1845539



Jealous, that's the exact one I want!
Can't afford retail though so I'm waiting for a sale or one on eBay


----------



## randr21

luvmy3girls said:


> My new large black pandora&#10084;
> 
> View attachment 1845539


 
classic classic beauty...you'll never need another all round, universally practical black bag.


----------



## trinitycubed

My first Givenchy: medium black pandora! Bought it specifically for traveling


----------



## foxgal

trinitycubed said:


> My first Givenchy: medium black pandora! Bought it specifically for traveling
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846830


 
Congrats!!! It's a beauty! Black pepe is incredible. And a great choice for travelling! I just had my Panda for a week in San Francisco and it was so convenient - tons of room, separate compartments for travel documents, secure, lightweight and multiple ways to carry! Enjoy


----------



## alouette

Wow, a huge congrats!! Stunning!

 The pepe leather has to be my next addition to my collection.

Has anyone seen the new medium green irl? The online pics look gorgeous and the gold hw really complement this particular shade of green.


----------



## Jordan21

Sooooooo BEAUTIFUL


----------



## anika01

hi ehemelay!
i saw this picture yous posted! and i've been searching for a comparison pic for the pandora medium to a balenciaga city.. by any chance, do you have any close up or side by side picture of the 2 bags? i really want to get a Pandora.. but not sure if medium is the right size for me.. i do love my bal cities! 

thanks in advance! 



ehemelay said:


> Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a mid-tone brown bag for a while, and thought that Balenciaga's Cumin color from F/W 2012 would do the trick... but the bag I ordered just didn't do it for me.
> 
> I had seen this Pandora on ****** for a few weeks.  It looked like the right color, but I was reluctant to order because I already have two Pandoras and am trying to be less redundant in my collection.
> 
> But I changed my mind eventually, because I adore the Pandoras I already have - carry them all the time, with almost no evidence of wear.  Plus, this is a completely different color and leather type than my other bags.
> 
> I don't know the official name for this color, but here are some pics to demonstrate the brown that is currently available from ****** (someone asked about the color in an earlier post).
> 
> On its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to black clothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):


----------



## ehemelay

anika01 said:


> hi ehemelay!
> i saw this picture yous posted! and i've been searching for a comparison pic for the pandora medium to a balenciaga city.. by any chance, do you have any close up or side by side picture of the 2 bags? i really want to get a Pandora.. but not sure if medium is the right size for me.. i do love my bal cities!
> 
> thanks in advance!



Hi there, I'm sorry I don't have any of those photos and I won't be home for a few weeks to take one.  In fact, I don't have a Pandora or a City with me right now!

I can tell you that the Pandora has more capacity than a City.  It's hard to compare the measurements because of the boxy shape of the Givenchy bag - but it can definitely carry more.  For instance, when I put my iPad in a City it fits, but it doesn't have that nice slouchy look anymore.  But I can add my iPad to a Pandora and it doesn't look any more full.

Hope that helps at least!


----------



## anika01

it absolutely helps ehemelay! 
i just googled the dimension of the medium pandora and city and they are almost the same.. but like you said i think the pandora still can hold more.. 

see, i'm very torn on which size to get, the small or medium! i'm only 4'11.. so im quite short! 



ehemelay said:


> Hi there, I'm sorry I don't have any of those photos and I won't be home for a few weeks to take one.  In fact, I don't have a Pandora or a City with me right now!
> 
> I can tell you that the Pandora has more capacity than a City.  It's hard to compare the measurements because of the boxy shape of the Givenchy bag - but it can definitely carry more.  For instance, when I put my iPad in a City it fits, but it doesn't have that nice slouchy look anymore.  But I can add my iPad to a Pandora and it doesn't look any more full.
> 
> Hope that helps at least!


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:
			
		

> it absolutely helps ehemelay!
> i just googled the dimension of the medium pandora and city and they are almost the same.. but like you said i think the pandora still can hold more..
> 
> see, i'm very torn on which size to get, the small or medium! i'm only 4'11.. so im quite short!



I have the same problem. I'm 5'1-5'2. I have a medium and it's the perfect size. However sometimes I don't need to carry a lot with me and seem to find the small a more compact size for running errands. Either size is not disappointing. But fwiw, the medium does not overwhelm our small frame in the slightest.


----------



## chunkylover53

trinitycubed said:


> My first Givenchy: medium black pandora! Bought it specifically for traveling
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846830



Bag twins!  I bought the black medium also to use for travelling. I absolutely love it! I've been hankering after a Pandora for a while, and am so glad I finally pulled the trigger. Here's a pic of mine:


----------



## anika01

hi *alouette*!!
thanks for your response! very excited to know that the medium doesn't overwhelm our body frame! at this point, i think i should go to the store and check them out in person so that i can really tell how it looks on me! 
i am looking for a weekend or everyday bag.. so i'm a little bit torn b/w the small & the medium.. 

i am very excited to get my first givenchy, but i have to make sure i get the right one 



alouette said:


> I have the same problem. I'm 5'1-5'2. I have a medium and it's the perfect size. However sometimes I don't need to carry a lot with me and seem to find the small a more compact size for running errands. Either size is not disappointing. But fwiw, the medium does not overwhelm our small frame in the slightest.


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:


> hi *alouette*!!
> thanks for your response! very excited to know that the medium doesn't overwhelm our body frame! at this point, i think i should go to the store and check them out in person so that i can really tell how it looks on me!
> i am looking for a weekend or everyday bag.. so i'm a little bit torn b/w the small & the medium..
> 
> i am very excited to get my first givenchy, but i have to make sure i get the right one



I just used mine again today and such a comfy bag to carry.  I'm in love and want to get another one very soon.  But other priorities are currently forbidding me to pull the trigger.

I'd be interested to hear your feedback on the actual size of the small as I've yet to see one irl.  TIA!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Has anyone had their pepe leather ones fade overtime...specifically the black?? Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

ehemelay said:
			
		

> Just received the Medium Brown Pandora (goat skin) from ****** - love it!
> 
> I have been looking for a mid-tone brown bag for a while, and thought that Balenciaga's Cumin color from F/W 2012 would do the trick... but the bag I ordered just didn't do it for me.
> 
> I had seen this Pandora on ****** for a few weeks.  It looked like the right color, but I was reluctant to order because I already have two Pandoras and am trying to be less redundant in my collection.
> 
> But I changed my mind eventually, because I adore the Pandoras I already have - carry them all the time, with almost no evidence of wear.  Plus, this is a completely different color and leather type than my other bags.
> 
> I don't know the official name for this color, but here are some pics to demonstrate the brown that is currently available from ****** (someone asked about the color in an earlier post).
> 
> On its own:
> 
> Next to black clothing:
> 
> Compared to other browns (PS Tobacco suede, Balenciaga '07 Cafe chevre):



Now that you have the nightingale also..do you prefer it over the pandora style? If you had to choose between the 2 styles..which one would you choose? Thanks


----------



## gagabag

alouette said:


> I have the same problem. I'm 5'1-5'2. I have a medium and it's the perfect size. However sometimes I don't need to carry a lot with me and seem to find the small a more compact size for running errands. Either size is not disappointing. But fwiw, the medium does not overwhelm our small frame in the slightest.



I am tiny too! Still trying to decide between small and medium. I haven't seen small irl. Will it still fit an iPad? Isn't the long strap longer on small than medium size?


----------



## chunkylover53

luvmy3girls said:


> Now that you have the nightingale also..do you prefer it over the pandora style? If you had to choose between the 2 styles..which one would you choose? Thanks



I have a Nightingale and a Pandora. Honestly, if I had to choose I would pick the Nightingale. 

Also, I'm 5'2 and the medium Pandora is the right size for me. It doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

chunkylover53 said:
			
		

> I have a Nightingale and a Pandora. Honestly, if I had to choose I would pick the Nightingale.
> 
> Also, I'm 5'2 and the medium Pandora is the right size for me. It doesn't look as big as I thought it would on me.



Why? If you don't mind me asking  thanks


----------



## anika01

do you have any mod pics, by any chance, *alouette*? 



alouette said:


> I just used mine again today and such a comfy bag to carry.  I'm in love and want to get another one very soon.  But other priorities are currently forbidding me to pull the trigger.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear your feedback on the actual size of the small as I've yet to see one irl.  TIA!


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:


> do you have any mod pics, by any chance, *alouette*?



Check out this thread -

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-700974-8.html


----------



## chunkylover53

luvmy3girls said:


> Why? If you don't mind me asking  thanks



This is just my opinion, of course, but for me the Nightingale has something special. It's such an effortlessly elegant and beautiful bag. The leather and the way it drapes on the Nightingale makes me happy!


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all, does anyone here use the Pandora for work? I am a Psychologist but really love the Pandora, esp in the Embossed croc.. Thus am wondering if it's suitable..


----------



## randr21

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, does anyone here use the Pandora for work? I am a Psychologist but really love the Pandora, esp in the Embossed croc.. Thus am wondering if it's suitable..


 
I think so, as long as you don't carry tons of things that weigh down the stichings that hold everything together.  The embossed croc is a beauty...I can totally see a psychologist toting it to the office.


----------



## anika01

i pulled the trigger on a MEDIUM BUTTERSCOTCH PANDORA!!!! 





alouette said:


> Check out this thread -
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/show-pics-of-your-givenchy-in-action-700974-8.html


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:


> i pulled the trigger on a MEDIUM BUTTERSCOTCH PANDORA!!!!



Congrats!!!  Sounds lovely and please be sure to post pics here when it arrives!

What was your deciding factor(s)?


----------



## foxgal

anika01 said:


> i pulled the trigger on a MEDIUM BUTTERSCOTCH PANDORA!!!!


 
CONGRATS!!!! You'll love it! Show pics when it arrives!


----------



## foxgal

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, does anyone here use the Pandora for work? I am a Psychologist but really love the Pandora, esp in the Embossed croc.. Thus am wondering if it's suitable..


 
I do! Since mine is sage color in pepe leather, it looks most suitable with more casual outfits. But the embossed croc is very classy. And the Pandora is so practical for work with the multiple ways it can be carried and how much it can hold - you can get a A4 file folder in!


----------



## emilyenglish

Yay! I've finally joined the club! Here's my new to me, medium pandora. She smells divine! I got her for such a good price. I don't think this bag has taken off as well as the States. Everyone here is Mulberry crossbody crazy!


----------



## anika01

i'm very excited! 
darn that holiday! its should have been here today! hahaha 

well, the main thing was the price! i won it at ****** ebay auction for less than 1k! so that was *the* main factor! 

i will actually go to barney's today to check it out, which is (i know, i know) moronic coz i already bought and paid! i just want to see more pandoras!! will post the soonest soon as it arrives!



alouette said:


> Congrats!!!  Sounds lovely and please be sure to post pics here when it arrives!
> 
> What was your deciding factor(s)?


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:


> i'm very excited!
> darn that holiday! its should have been here today! hahaha
> 
> well, the main thing was the price! i won it at ****** ebay auction for less than 1k! so that was *the* main factor!
> 
> i will actually go to barney's today to check it out, which is (i know, i know) moronic coz i already bought and paid! i just want to see more pandoras!! will post the soonest soon as it arrives!



Well congrats!!!  If you happen to come across a medium brown or cigare colored one, I'd be very interested in your thoughts on the shades of brown.  

Congrats on your great score with ******!  Wish she had an additional Labor Day sale today. 

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## anika01

I went to Barney's in nyc today to check the different sizes of givenchy bags and i'm so happy to have ordered a medium! Just the perfect size! 

Sharing my spy pics! 


Pepe medium pandora (i'm 4'11 for reference)


----------



## anika01

More spy pics!!


----------



## superchicken

anika01 said:


> I went to Barney's in nyc today to check the different sizes of givenchy bags and i'm so happy to have ordered a medium! Just the perfect size!
> 
> Sharing my spy pics!
> 
> 
> Pepe medium pandora (i'm 4'11 for reference)
> 
> View attachment 1858471
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858466




anika!! it's Veronica here  you look soo good with it! pandora suits you


----------



## anika01

oh its you veronica!! 
i just sent you an email in FB 



superchicken said:


> anika!! it's Veronica here  you look soo good with it! pandora suits you


----------



## alouette

anika01 said:


> I went to Barney's in nyc today to check the different sizes of givenchy bags and i'm so happy to have ordered a medium! Just the perfect size!
> 
> Sharing my spy pics!
> 
> 
> Pepe medium pandora (i'm 4'11 for reference)
> 
> View attachment 1858471
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858466



Wow, so much gorgy Panda pics.  Thx so much for posting!

What color Panda are you wearing?  Stunning on you.  Yes, the medium size is a very versatile and universally flattering size for all sizes and shapes including us petite gals.


----------



## anika01

Unfortunately, the SA was no help with the official colors! She referred to the one i was wearing as 'beige-y'.. The greens were just 'green'.. If u know what i mean! 
But they have a chocolate-y browns and beiges in the store! 

Can't believe the medium is a perfect size! Soo excited! 




			
				alouette said:
			
		

> Wow, so much gorgy Panda pics.  Thx so much for posting!
> 
> What color Panda are you wearing?  Stunning on you.  Yes, the medium size is a very versatile and universally flattering size for all sizes and shapes including us petite gals.


----------



## randr21

anika01 said:


> I went to Barney's in nyc today to check the different sizes of givenchy bags and i'm so happy to have ordered a medium! Just the perfect size!
> 
> Sharing my spy pics!
> 
> 
> Pepe medium pandora (i'm 4'11 for reference)
> 
> View attachment 1858471
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858463
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858466


 
you made a fab choice in size and color.  love how it looks on you!  hafta say, am loving the violet 'gale on you as well too. 



anika01 said:


> More spy pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858470


 
cant believe how many more new merch arrived since i was there a month ago.  gotta make a pit stop soon and fondle them.  thx for the spy pics!


----------



## melikey

anika01 said:
			
		

> More spy pics!!



Please get that Violet Nightingale next, it's gorgeous and it looks absolutely wonderful on you!


----------



## anika01

thanks *randr21*!!! 
i can't wait for my panda to arrive... it's 'out for delivery' now!!

i actually snapped just a few pics of what they have! there's a lot more that i forgot to take pictures of! i'm really surprised that they have a lot of colors and different leathers.. it was Givenchy heaven!!! 




randr21 said:


> you made a fab choice in size and color.  love how it looks on you!  hafta say, am loving the violet 'gale on you as well too.
> 
> 
> 
> cant believe how many more new merch arrived since i was there a month ago.  gotta make a pit stop soon and fondle them.  thx for the spy pics!


----------



## emilyenglish

Great pics! You're going to love her!


----------



## luvmy3girls

For those of you with a black pepe leather with gold hardware pandora...what color is the inside zipper on the inside pocket. Is it gold or silver/gunmetal? Thanks


----------



## anika01

My pandora's here!!! reveal here: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/pandora-reveal-772525.html


----------



## foxymom

luvmy3girls said:


> For those of you with a black pepe leather with gold hardware pandora...what color is the inside zipper on the inside pocket. Is it gold or silver/gunmetal? Thanks



i just received my pandora and the inside zipper was silver! i was surprised, i would expect givenchy to match their zippers


----------



## emilyenglish

Mine is gunmetal! Good observation!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Mine too. Just noticed it and thought it was weird . Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one


----------



## thinkofhannah

I so love the medium pandora! Just got mine today in black goatskin..


----------



## luvmy3girls

does anyone have the pandora in the khaki green color? whats your thoughts on it in this color? thanks


----------



## mai-mai

Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat


















Enjoy viewing.


----------



## superchicken

Just got my new pandora in dark green pepe medium! Now gonna hunt for the large one. Love this!


----------



## foxgal

anika01 said:


> thanks *randr21*!!!
> i can't wait for my panda to arrive... it's 'out for delivery' now!!
> 
> i actually snapped just a few pics of what they have! there's a lot more that i forgot to take pictures of! i'm really surprised that they have a lot of colors and different leathers.. it was Givenchy heaven!!!


 
Congrats - you are going to LOVE her!!!


----------



## foxgal

luvmy3girls said:


> Mine too. Just noticed it and thought it was weird . Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one


 
Ditto - I never even noticed before. Gold on the outside and gunmetal inside.


----------



## foxgal

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873595
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy viewing.


 

Wow, that's such a gorgeous color!!! Enjoy!


----------



## foxgal

superchicken said:


> Just got my new pandora in dark green pepe medium! Now gonna hunt for the large one. Love this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873609


 
Congrats - it looks great on you! What a great green, so rich!


----------



## randr21

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873595
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy viewing.


 
this is my favorite blue of the s/s collection.  looks fab with the orange.


----------



## randr21

superchicken said:


> Just got my new pandora in dark green pepe medium! Now gonna hunt for the large one. Love this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873609


 
hi, is the dark green from the current collection?  i'm on a green kick lately.


----------



## ehemelay

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873595
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy viewing.



Love that blue color!  How is the goat skin holding up after 3 months?


----------



## ehemelay

superchicken said:


> Just got my new pandora in dark green pepe medium! Now gonna hunt for the large one. Love this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873609



Beautiful!  The color is perfect for pepe leather.  Enjoy!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

superchicken said:


> Just got my new pandora in dark green pepe medium! Now gonna hunt for the large one. Love this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873609



I've been looking at this same bag! It's gorgeous. The only reason I hesitate is because I already have a green Proenza. But I adore the pepe leather in green. Looks wonderful.


----------



## superchicken

foxgal said:
			
		

> Congrats - it looks great on you! What a great green, so rich!



Thank you! I love everything about it.


----------



## superchicken

randr21 said:
			
		

> hi, is the dark green from the current collection?  i'm on a green kick lately.



Yeah! Dark green pepe leather. The photos I took don't do justice to this color. It is so gorgeous. If you have a store near you, you should go and check it out.


----------



## Robyn Loraine

superchicken said:


> Yeah! Dark green pepe leather. The photos I took don't do justice to this color. It is so gorgeous. If you have a store near you, you should go and check it out.



Unfortunately no Givenchy stores or stores that sell Givenchy are in my state. But I would still love to get one. They also make the mini pandora in this color!


----------



## anika01

Just want to share my pandora medium -- goatskin and the color is called 'butterscotch'


----------



## dar.d

mai-mai said:
			
		

> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> Enjoy viewing.



So beautiful! That is one great bag/color


----------



## mai-mai

ehemelay said:


> Love that blue color! How is the goat skin holding up after 3 months?


  Thanks Ehemelay, been using it non stop rain or shine,weather here in Philippines is very eratic in morning the sun is so hot while in late aftenoon thrunderstorm is waiting for me on my way home, since i choose a dark  color its easy to maintain with dirt and watermark, cant see waterstain maybe because of its goat leather that is resistant to the water, btw I dont bby this bag, very convient to me since i have 2 kids and really easy to carry.
The only thing i notice is the rubber seal in my long strap there are some cracks....looks like same problem with the balenciaga in its handles.

will try to send some photos


----------



## mai-mai

dar.d said:


> So beautiful! That is one great bag/color


 Thanks Dar.D


----------



## mai-mai

foxgal said:


> Wow, that's such a gorgeous color!!! Enjoy!


  Thanks Foxgal, cant wait to see your  pandora too


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

mai-mai said:
			
		

> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> Enjoy viewing.



I love that color pandora. I have the same exact one in a large. I had wanted a bag in that color but it was impossible to find one everywhere else but on eBay. Enjoy your bag


----------



## giviji

Hello,i want your help.
I have Givenchy Pandora but i'm not sure it's real or fake
plz help me, thank you  
image.ohozaa.com/i/080/jgF17v.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i/27b/56mIY5.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i/67a/i3wd39.jpg


----------



## superchicken

giviji said:


> Hello,i want your help.
> I have Givenchy Pandora but i'm not sure it's real or fake
> plz help me, thank you
> image.ohozaa.com/i/080/jgF17v.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i/27b/56mIY5.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i/67a/i3wd39.jpg



hi giviji, i think you're supposed to post this in the authentication thread. someone should be able help you shortly after


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have the pandora in the cigar color? Wondering if it's prone to color transfer?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873595
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy viewing.


mai, I love that color blue on your pandora! I might have to get one like yours. It is my favorite color!


----------



## Bag_wifey

I am soooooo excited  I'm getting medium pandora blue pepe today and an orange goatskin tomorrow... Will post pics soon


----------



## melikey

Bag_wifey said:
			
		

> I am soooooo excited  I'm getting medium pandora blue pepe today and an orange goatskin tomorrow... Will post pics soon



Two Givenchy all at once?! Oh my!


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvmy3girls said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the pandora in the cigar color? Wondering if it's prone to color transfer?



Anyone ??? &#9786;


----------



## Bag_wifey

melikey said:
			
		

> Two Givenchy all at once?! Oh my!



Just got the orange pandora  I posted the pics on my reveal thread


----------



## melikey

Luv you blue Panda!


----------



## pien199

Hi, friends..does anyone can tell me how much pandora givenchy in paris? 
Thank you so much for the info..^^


----------



## randr21

pien199 said:


> Hi, friends..does anyone can tell me how much pandora givenchy in paris?
> Thank you so much for the info..^^


 
do a search on this subforum.  i think this question was asked before.


----------



## fishstics

Hi guys! I'm in a dilemma. I managed to find the pandora in the color I want after months of searching but it's a small. I've tried both the small and medium in stores and they are actually really different! The small is really cute but I think it would not look as nice on my arm as compared to the medium. The medium is lovely too! I've a weakness for big bags. So the dilemma is this - should I just get the color (blue) in the small or search for another color (this season's green is lovely) and go for the medium instead? What do you guys think about the sizes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pandoraliz

Well, I have a small pandora. It's just nice for me though sometimes I thought maybe the medium would be better.  Am around 160cm, The small pandora is just the right size as a sling bag but looks a bit odd to Habdcarry since the handle is slightly out of proportion - too big for the bag. However I do not want to be carrying a 'schoolbag' around as medium pandora can be big when you put a lot of things inside but it would look much better when i carry it under the arm. So yeah, kind of conflicting there. However I am using it daily for almost a month now since its in black and go with almost everything.


----------



## randr21

fishstics said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I'm in a dilemma. I managed to find the pandora in the color I want after months of searching but it's a small. I've tried both the small and medium in stores and they are actually really different! The small is really cute but I think it would not look as nice on my arm as compared to the medium. The medium is lovely too! I've a weakness for big bags. So the dilemma is this - should I just get the color (blue) in the small or search for another color (this season's green is lovely) and go for the medium instead? What do you guys think about the sizes? Thanks in advance!



Get the med, but if u r not in love with any of the colors, wait. G always makes amazing colors and im sure one will catch ur eye...altho the green is tdf.


----------



## gagabag

fishstics said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I'm in a dilemma. I managed to find the pandora in the color I want after months of searching but it's a small. I've tried both the small and medium in stores and they are actually really different! The small is really cute but I think it would not look as nice on my arm as compared to the medium. The medium is lovely too! I've a weakness for big bags. So the dilemma is this - should I just get the color (blue) in the small or search for another color (this season's green is lovely) and go for the medium instead? What do you guys think about the sizes? Thanks in advance!



I have the green wrinkled sheep and its awesome! It goes well with almost everything! A great change from the "usual neutrals". If u like green I'd say go for it but if not, I'd suggest you wait for a colour u want. It's a lot if money to spend after all


----------



## fueled_up

I love my Pandora. It's black, with gold hardware, distressed leather. Purchased at Harvey Nichols in London. It's a tough bag, has had it's share of being thrown around and taken out at night but it shows no signs of wear. 
I have the medium one, I'm 5'2 and it fits me perfectly has an "oversized" bag without being ridiculously large. 
I hope you indulge and get it!


----------



## fueled_up

Oh, and definitely get the size you want. Go for another colour.


----------



## Bag_wifey

I have both blue and orange in medium. The size is perfect IMO. It is so utilitarian. Don't settle for the small one if you really want a medium


----------



## Ange-

emilyenglish said:


> Yay! I've finally joined the club! Here's my new to me, medium pandora. She smells divine! I got her for such a good price. I don't think this bag has taken off as well as the States. Everyone here is Mulberry crossbody crazy!


Gorgeous bag! Where did you buy yours from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## emilyenglish

Grumps12 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous bag! Where did you buy yours from if you don't mind me asking?



I bought it on eBay for £500, I had it authenticated on here before I bought it though. It looked brand new!


----------



## Jolayla

2shai_ said:


> I sold mine because I needed funds to buy my HG Chanel before the price increase!  I do regret selling both of them especially the grey one but the bag turned taupe after several months for some reason, so it had to go. I bought a camel colored pandora from Bergdorf Goodman 2 months ago but the bag had an awful leather (animal smell) that wouldn't go away, seemed to be calf leather, so I sadly returned it....=( i still do love the pandora though as its the most practical bag I've ever owned IMO.  i really can't wait until the new colors come out too.


What did you think of the camel color?  (too bad about the smell!)


----------



## Ange-

emilyenglish said:
			
		

> I bought it on eBay for £500, I had it authenticated on here before I bought it though. It looked brand new!



Lucky girl! That's a great find. This is the style I really want but I can only find it online at Barney's for over $2000 plus tax to send to aus.


----------



## lovechanel920

.


----------



## driftsmoothie

margaritas said:


> Congrats!! The chain handle one is gorgeous but $600 is A LOT so I think you made the right decision. So excited for you!


Hey Margaritas! I was just wondering if you could give me more details about mail-ordering the bag from the FSH store in Paris? I am from Singapore too! And the mark up here is always so high but I am so new to this whole mail ordering thing. Can I have the contact details of the SA too? Thank you so much!!! You have provided so much essential information haha.


----------



## Xcouturelubb

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat





Hey! i have a question, i JUST got one in red exact leather and size.
i got it for 2020, is it worth 2020? did you pay as much as i did? i just checked barneys and they are having certain ones a sale like HALF the price i paid. only difference is color and leather. just curious :\ thanks!


----------



## ehemelay

Xcouturelubb said:


> Hey! i have a question, i JUST got one in red exact leather and size.
> i got it for 2020, is it worth 2020? did you pay as much as i did? i just checked barneys and they are having certain ones a sale like HALF the price i paid. only difference is color and leather. just curious :\ thanks!



$2020 is the standard MSRP. I think everyone has to decide on their own whether the bag is worth paying full retail, or taking a chance and hoping that the color/leather combo you desire is still around for markdown season.


----------



## Ange-

Xcouturelubb said:
			
		

> Hey! i have a question, i JUST got one in red exact leather and size.
> i got it for 2020, is it worth 2020? did you pay as much as i did? i just checked barneys and they are having certain ones a sale like HALF the price i paid. only difference is color and leather. just curious :\ thanks!



I did the same as you and paid top dollar for the pepe black medium pandora. I fell in love and had to have it. I'm not sure if it will be around every season, but I could only find it at Barney's and it hasn't gone on sale. I'm just kicking myself that I didn't get it from lindepalais when it was available. Their prices are much cheaper and my bag was $1400 or something. They aren't getting anymore givenchy for now. If you love it, I guess it's worth it?


----------



## mai-mai

Xcouturelubb said:


> Hey! i have a question, i JUST got one in red exact leather and size.
> i got it for 2020, is it worth 2020? did you pay as much as i did? i just checked barneys and they are having certain ones a sale like HALF the price i paid. only difference is color and leather. just curious :\ thanks!



Hi Xcouturelubb, got my pandora for $1591, from a friend coming from Europe trip, yeah i think you got it for a high price one thing you got it from barney sometimes their price are higher than euro but when they are on sale they are really low, lucky for those who got it on sale, the goat leather is really expensive compare to sheep bcoz of the durability and low maintence of this kind of leather.

hope answer ur questions
mai


----------



## madmurderermud

Khaki pebbled leather pandora - Has this color ever been made? I have been searching for this color high and low.

TIA!


----------



## nielnielniel

There's alot of brown typed done in the past....

I waited for 4 years for the right price because as much as I love Givenchy, it's just not worth so much. I paid 1.2K via Lindestore during sale for a large pepe...best deal ever


----------



## Mariapia

pursemadness said:


> i have black Pandora medium studded bag for sale , brand new .



Lucky girl!
In France...it's still full price and according to SA's.....it won't go on sale on the 9th of Janauary....
I am not losing hope though....
The average price here is 1200 euros...and it's a lot of money....


----------



## tiktok

Mariapia said:


> Lucky girl!
> In France...it's still full price and according to SA's.....it won't go on sale on the 9th of Janauary....
> I am not losing hope though....
> The average price here is 1200 euros...and it's a lot of money....



I got my black Pandora last march in France for 40% off - they had some special sale at Galleries Lafayette in Paris and I happened to be there on a business trip. Not many high-end designers were part of it, but Givenchy was and many of the Givenchy bags were on sale at the time. I have no idea if it's an annual thing or a one-off but you might want to check. I can't remember the exact date but it was around March 20th.


----------



## Mariapia

tiktok said:


> I got my black Pandora last march in France for 40% off - they had some special sale at Galleries Lafayette in Paris and I happened to be there on a business trip. Not many high-end designers were part of it, but Givenchy was and many of the Givenchy bags were on sale at the time. I have no idea if it's an annual thing or a one-off but you might want to check. I can't remember the exact date but it was around March 20th.



Thank you TikTok!
I think the special sales you are talking about might be the Galeries Lafayette 3J ( 3 days)...I don't remember what month the special event  takes place, though....
In France there are two periods of sales: January  (in 2013 they'll start on the 9th) and end of June....
Yet, some department stores are allowed to have their own sales in the meantime.... The 3J for the Galeries...and the 4TBM for the Bon Marché....I'll ask a Parisian friend to go and have a look....


----------



## tiktok

Mariapia said:


> Thank you TikTok!
> I think the special sales you are talking about might be the Galeries Lafayette 3J ( 3 days)...I don't remember what month the special event  takes place, though....
> In France there are two periods of sales: January  (in 2013 they'll start on the 9th) and end of June....
> Yet, some department stores are allowed to have their own sales in the meantime.... The 3J for the Galeries...and the 4TBM for the Bon Marché....I'll ask a Parisian friend to go and have a look....



Oh I had no idea! You definitely taught me something new and very useful - thank you! I'll have to plan my next trips to Paris around those events 

I found this link: http://www.chomage-emploi.com/2839-date-3j-galeries-lafayette-0313.html
"En 2012, les 3J galeries Lafayette se sont déroulées du mercredi 21 mars au dimanche 31 mars 2012 (et oui au final ça dure toujours plus que 3 jours). "
Though I would definitely go early - I remember debating between 2 sizes/colors, and there was already a girl waiting for me to decide because I was holding the last medium black  Pandora... which I ended up getting to her great disappointment


----------



## Mariapia

tiktok said:


> Oh I had no idea! You definitely taught me something new and very useful - thank you! I'll have to plan my next trips to Paris around those events
> 
> I found this link: http://www.chomage-emploi.com/2839-date-3j-galeries-lafayette-0313.html
> "En 2012, les 3J galeries Lafayette se sont déroulées du mercredi 21 mars au dimanche 31 mars 2012 (et oui au final ça dure toujours plus que 3 jours). "
> Though I would definitely go early - I remember debating between 2 sizes/colors, and there was already a girl waiting for me to decide because I was holding the last medium black  Pandora... which I ended up getting to her great disappointment



Wonderful! 
I can imagine the scene....It happened to me once with something else...but I was the one waiting for a lady to make her decision...and she bought it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

My second Givenchy!

Just got my mini pandora in black chevre this week.  Messed up and posted her on the wrong thread.  So here she is.  She is wonderfully smooshy.  LOVE her!!!


----------



## ellena_x

I got a large washed black pandora at the end of november with 20% off from selfridges xmas weekend and Givenchy had aperantley reduced the price down by £70 to fit in line with the exchange rates. However how do you all look after yours? Have you put anything on it to waterproof or clean etc?
Thankyou


----------



## emilyenglish

ellena_x said:


> I got a large washed black pandora at the end of november with 20% off from selfridges xmas weekend and Givenchy had aperantley reduced the price down by £70 to fit in line with the exchange rates. However how do you all look after yours? Have you put anything on it to waterproof or clean etc?
> Thankyou



I have the same pandora as you and I use collonil.  Mulberry stockists usually sell it.


----------



## bagmad73

I have been hunting for a small gvenchy pandora in violet with silver hardware. I managed to find one with gold hardware which is ok but am scared I will regret buying it because of the hardware.
Need a push I guess?
- has anyone even seen a small pandora violet with silver HW?
- will the gorgeous bluish purple in violet look different with GHW?
- was told that the gold HW is quite a pale and subtle gold HW - as I have mostly silver HW accessories, would it be too odd to mix and match?
All advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## pien199

Hi...anyone know in paris have any  givenchy sale on december?i hunting for goat leather in black ghw


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:


> I have been hunting for a small gvenchy pandora in violet with silver hardware. I managed to find one with gold hardware which is ok but am scared I will regret buying it because of the hardware.
> Need a push I guess?
> - has anyone even seen a small pandora violet with silver HW?
> - will the gorgeous bluish purple in violet look different with GHW?
> - was told that the gold HW is quite a pale and subtle gold HW - as I have mostly silver HW accessories, would it be too odd to mix and match?
> All advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks



givenchy gold is really not that gaudy or shiny, so i think you'll be fine.  also, i have no prob matching gold accessories with silver hardware bags.  it shouldnt be that matchy matchy.  besides, all eyes will be on the gorgeous violet color more!


----------



## bagmad73

^^ thanks *randr21*!
The violet is really gorgeous!!


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Hi...anyone know in paris have any  givenchy sale on december?i hunting for goat leather in black ghw



No Givenchy sales in Paris at the moment.
The official date is January 9th....


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> No Givenchy sales in Paris at the moment.
> The official date is January 9th....



Thanks Mariapia..do you know how much for pandora in paris?


----------



## heren

I just returned a large navy color pepe pandora to Barney's at Beverly Hills. I got it at 40% off. If anyone interested, please grab it.


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Thanks Mariapia..do you know how much for pandora in paris?



It depends on the leather and the size. The average price of a medium is around 1200 euros.....


----------



## shmigadoodle

heren said:


> I just returned a large navy color pepe pandora to Barney's at Beverly Hills. I got it at 40% off. If anyone interested, please grab it.



OMG, this is my dream bag! I've been calling all over for weeks hoping for a return, and I live in Los Angeles! When exactly did you return it? Thanks so much for the info


----------



## shmigadoodle

I got the bag!! Thanks so much for the heads up, heren!!


----------



## kobe939

shmigadoodle said:


> I got the bag!! Thanks so much for the heads up, heren!!



Awesome, glad to hear you got the bag. Pls do a reveal when you receive it.


----------



## heren

shmigadoodle said:


> I got the bag!! Thanks so much for the heads up, heren!!


No problem. Btw, I know they have another one, medium pepe in cream color, same location Barney's at Beverly Hills. 40% off


----------



## pien199

Dear mariapia
Thank you for the info...my friend going to paris tomorrow hope she will find a medium black in goatskin..


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Dear mariapia
> Thank you for the info...my friend going to paris tomorrow hope she will find a medium black in goatskin..


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


>


Mariapia..i'm so sad..can't find black goatskin in Ghw at paris..the washed leather i don't like...


----------



## pien199

heren said:


> I just returned a large navy color pepe pandora to Barney's at Beverly Hills. I got it at 40% off. If anyone interested, please grab it.


Hello Heren...barney sale 40% in all pandora? I have a relative in newyork will come  back soon...do you see a gostskin Ghw there?thank you...


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Mariapia..i'm so sad..can't find black goatskin in Ghw at paris..the washed leather i don't like...



Oh dear!
Have you tried the Galeries Lafayette or le Printemps?
Those two huge department stores are close to each other...not very far from the Opera....
Keep me posted...


----------



## heren

pien199 said:


> Hello Heren...barney sale 40% in all pandora? I have a relative in newyork will come  back soon...do you see a gostskin Ghw there?thank you...



Sorry dear, only certain colors went on sale. I did not see any goatskin on sale, but def check with Barney's. it won't hurt to call and ask. Good luck


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Have you tried the Galeries Lafayette or le Printemps?
> Those two huge department stores are close to each other...not very far from the Opera....
> Keep me posted...[/QUOT
> My friend is going to brussels now...very miss it,mariapia..hopefully i can ask my relative look at barney..


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear!
> Have you tried the Galeries Lafayette or le Printemps?
> Those two huge department stores are close to each other...not very far from the Opera....
> Keep me posted...[/QUOT
> My friend is going to brussels now...very miss it,mariapia..hopefully i can ask my relative look at barney..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend might find it in Brussels! Let's keep our fingers crossed!
Click to expand...


----------



## pien199

heren said:


> Sorry dear, only certain colors went on sale. I did not see any goatskin on sale, but def check with Barney's. it won't hurt to call and ask. Good luck


Thank you heren..


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> pien199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend might find it in Brussels! Let's keep our fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mariapia i ask her to help me find there...will tell you the first one if i get it
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mariapia i ask her to help me find there...will tell you the first one if i get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just checked a French  website  which is located in Lille, not very far from Brussels, just in case your friend can stop there....They have a reputable boutique.
> They have the bag you want.
> Here is the address:
> Deschilder
> 16 rue du Curé Saint Etienne.
> 59800 Lille.
> Phone: +33 3 20 06 27 13
> 
> Website: www.deschilder.fr
> 
> The bag in black goatskin costs 1290 euros.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> pien199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just checked a French  website  which is located in Lille, not very far from Brussels, just in case your friend can stop there....They have a reputable boutique.
> They have the bag you want.
> Here is the address:
> Deschilder
> 16 rue du Curé Saint Etienne.
> 59800 Lille.
> Phone: +33 3 20 06 27 13
> 
> Website: www.deschilder.fr
> 
> The bag in black goatskin costs 1290 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you...
> Chèvre is the French for goat....
Click to expand...


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you...
> Chèvre is the French for goat....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friend...hope my friend will help me to get it ..thanks a bunch mariapia...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friend...hope my friend will help me to get it ..thanks a bunch mariapia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will finally get it, Pien!
> You want it so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## prettymonkey26

hello ladies, im kind of new to this thread, and to the Givenchy forum in particular, just wanted to share that i am the happy new mommy of a medium black Pandora. I think that it will be my everyday bag from now on


----------



## ehemelay

prettymonkey26 said:


> hello ladies, im kind of new to this thread, and to the Givenchy forum in particular, just wanted to share that i am the happy new mommy of a medium black Pandora. I think that it will be my everyday bag from now on



It looks great!  The Pandora is so easy to carry, it will make a perfect everyday bag for you!


----------



## prettymonkey26

ehemelay said:
			
		

> It looks great!  The Pandora is so easy to carry, it will make a perfect everyday bag for you!



thank you! did i mention that it goes well with pretty much everything in my closet? im very pleased indeed.


----------



## pien199

prettymonkey26 said:


> hello ladies, im kind of new to this thread, and to the Givenchy forum in particular, just wanted to share that i am the happy new mommy of a medium black Pandora. I think that it will be my everyday bag from now on



Halo..may i know what kind of leather your black pandora?


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> pien199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will finally get it, Pien!
> You want it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad mariapia..my friend didn't find any black in goatskin...i'm feel lost..
Click to expand...


----------



## prettymonkey26

pien199 said:
			
		

> Halo..may i know what kind of leather your black pandora?



at first i thought it was goat skin, but now i check the label and it says 100%calfskin


----------



## Mariapia

pien199 said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So sad mariapia..my friend didn't find any black in goatskin...i'm feel lost..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I see it somewhere I'll let you know, Pien.
> Don't be sad, I am sure you will get it.
> Be patient!
Click to expand...


----------



## pien199

Mariapia said:


> pien199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I see it somewhere I'll let you know, Pien.
> Don't be sad, I am sure you will get it.
> Be patient!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mariapia...a big hug for you..you such a good friend..
Click to expand...


----------



## pien199

prettymonkey26 said:


> at first i thought it was goat skin, but now i check the label and it says 100%calfskin


Thank you..a beautiful bag..calfskin looks like goatskin..a golden hrd makes it perfect


----------



## prettymonkey26

pien199 said:
			
		

> Thank you..a beautiful bag..calfskin looks like goatskin..a golden hrd makes it perfect



its like pale gold. not very yellow hardware


----------



## daughtybag

2shai_ said:


> Hi cocat_22,
> 
> I found this bag on a Italian website, http://www.alducadaosta.com/eng/product/2026031007. I emailed them and they said that this bag is a medium, although the measurements given on the website are a small. I emailed them once more to clarify. This bag is a lot cheaper as it costs around USD$1350 including duties. But I might have to settle on a Black with gold hardware too since the place where I ordered the blue grey pandora bag (which I returned) posted in the last page may not accept refunds but exchanges only.
> 
> The medium size in my opinion is too large for my petite frame, although I really love to have the grey pandora, I think I have to pass on this one.



HI 2shai,
I hope you don't mind my asking! you said you've purchased a pandora bag with alducadaosta.com.As you said they sent you  the medium size and had it exchanged for a small. Does the medium size accurate as 33 x 22 x 15.5cm (13 in x 9 x 6 in) ?   I am worried about the sizing because it may be too small for me as I am aplus sized woman.
Thanks


----------



## blacksheeep

May I know how much does a medium pandora in pepe leather cost in Paris now?


----------



## Mariapia

blacksheeep said:


> May I know how much does a medium pandora in pepe leather cost in Paris now?



A little bit less than 1100 euros.


----------



## cuteusername

Anyone know where I can find a dark green medium in pepe leather (Pandora?) Thanks!


----------



## pien199

Does anyone know, in London,how much for pandora? At heathrow have a givenchy bag?


----------



## blacksheeep

Mariapia said:
			
		

> A little bit less than 1100 euros.



Thanks for the info! Wonder what colours are available for spring season.


----------



## cuteusername

Okay, I've read this entire thread, and I really thought I had this figured out - smooth leather vs. pepe and what used to be the small is now the medium, etc. (although it would help to know when those names officially changed.)  But then I went to the Bergdorf's website and saw these 3 "mediums" w/ different measurements, different PRICES ($100 difference), different leather descriptions (washed sheepskin vs. calf/pepe), but they they look exactly the same.

Help!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...lack/prod79040015/?eVar4=You May Also Like RR

and...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...26Ntt%3Dpandora%2Bmedium%26_requestid%3D17800

and yet another medium with different dimensions/price (THAT MAKES THREE!)...

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...26Ntt%3Dmedium%2Bpandora%26_requestid%3D17897


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> Okay, I've read this entire thread, and I really thought I had this figured out - smooth leather vs. pepe and what used to be the small is now the medium, etc. (although it would help to know when those names officially changed.)  But then I went to the Bergdorf's website and saw these 3 "mediums" w/ different measurements, different PRICES ($100 difference), different leather descriptions (washed sheepskin vs. calf/pepe), but they they look exactly the same.
> 
> Help!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...lack/prod79040015/?eVar4=You May Also Like RR
> 
> and...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...26Ntt%3Dpandora%2Bmedium%26_requestid%3D17800
> 
> and yet another medium with different dimensions/price (THAT MAKES THREE!)...
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...26Ntt%3Dmedium%2Bpandora%26_requestid%3D17897



read the diff leathers sticky, which influences sizing.  older versions are also diff sizes from some of the more recent versions.


----------



## cuteusername

I read all the stickies.  But these are all for sale now on the same website - I don't see how they're old vs. new.  And two of them have the same leather description (with diff. price and measurement!), while all LOOK exactly like the same leather. Did you click on them?


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> I read all the stickies.  But these are all for sale now on the same website - I don't see how they're old vs. new.  And two of them have the same leather description (with diff. price and measurement!), while all LOOK exactly like the same leather. Did you click on them?



the 2 prices denote old vs new.  the 2 bags with the higher price should be new, but why BG shows 2 diff sku codes is beyond me, esp since the measurements are off by .5 inch.


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> the 2 prices denote old vs new.  the 2 bags with the higher price should be new, but why BG shows 2 diff sku codes is beyond me, esp since the measurements are off by .5 inch.




What about the fact that two different leathers are given, but in the photos the leather appears identical?


----------



## Traclyn

Wanted to post a picture of my new pandora. I bought it last weekend at Barneys in NYC. It's black, size mediume, in the the goatskin leather.


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> What about the fact that two different leathers are given, but in the photos the leather appears identical?



Irrelevant, pretty much same bag, diff batches.


----------



## cuteusername

Does anyone have a side by side photo of a goat and calf pandora?  Would love to see the difference!


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> Irrelevant, pretty much same bag, diff batches.




But they call one sheep and one calf.  Different animals last I checked. So I guess they're just lazy!


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> But they call one sheep and one calf.  Different animals last I checked. So I guess they're just lazy!



hmm, didnt know theyve started making pepe in calf, so yes, that makes sense.  good that you pointed it out again since i didnt read the description, just looked at the pics.  unfortunately, this is one of those times you've got to touch it to truly understand the difference...


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> hmm, didnt know theyve started making pepe in calf, so yes, that makes sense.  good that you pointed it out again since i didnt read the description, just looked at the pics.  unfortunately, this is one of those times you've got to touch it to truly understand the difference...



The disparity in leather description and measurements w/regard to the very similar (if not exactly the same) pics is why I posted in the first place!  Thanks for re-checking.


----------



## prettymonkey26

cuteusername said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a side by side photo of a goat and calf pandora?  Would love to see the difference!



me too! i need to see the difference, i have a calfskin pandora and need to compare the two


----------



## cuteusername

Went to Barney's to see the non mini Pandoras in person (got a mini from Overstock, but I'm not in love with the color, so sending it back).

I found out that the small is the perfect size for me (I'm 5'2" and really over lugging big bags around), especially because the strap is just a tad longer (and thinner) than the medium, which I like (and which clarifies some confusion in this thread a while back about whether or not the strap length has changed).  BUT... the small is really hard to find!  Barney's only had shiny stamped croc and red ostrich (5k!) - no thanks.  Everyone else is sold out.

I did find this one, though, from Fall '12.  I'm a green freak.  What do you guys think?


----------



## cuteusername

duplicate post!


----------



## Mariapia

cuteusername said:


> Went to Barney's to see the non mini Pandoras in person (got a mini from Overstock, but I'm not in love with the color, so sending it back).
> 
> I found out that the small is the perfect size for me (I'm 5'2" and really over lugging big bags around), especially because the strap is just a tad longer (and thinner) than the medium, which I like (and which clarifies some confusion in this thread a while back about whether or not the strap length has changed).  BUT... the small is really hard to find!  Barney's only had shiny stamped croc and red ostrich (5k!) - no thanks.  Everyone else is sold out.
> 
> I did find this one, though, from Fall '12.  I'm a green freak.  What do you guys think?



I love green too!
Your mini Pandora is gorgeous!


----------



## cuteusername

I haven't bought it yet, so you can be honest!  Should I?!  and it's small, not mini!


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> I haven't bought it yet, so you can be honest!  Should I?!  and it's small, not mini!



i much prefer the small, and the green is such a great color.


----------



## cuteusername

Ordered from lindelepalais.  Nervous I'll be hit with some customs or brokerage fees, even though their site says "duties and taxes included" in the price.  Has anyone in the USA purchased from them?


----------



## cuteusername

It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!


----------



## ehemelay

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!


That color is beautiful - so vibrant!  The Small size looks great on you, too!


----------



## prettymonkey26

cuteusername said:
			
		

> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!



wow that color is striking! congrats! size looks perfect


----------



## daughtybag

Hi ladies!
She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mariapia

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!



Wonderful leather and colour!


----------



## zyxel

Mariapia said:
			
		

> Wonderful leather and colour!



Thanks Mariapia! Love it!


----------



## blakeblonde

Beautiful!!


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!



small definitely still holds a lot.  great color btw...


----------



## randr21

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!



nice, i see this color/style all the time on kate beckinsale.  it goes with so many things.


----------



## daughtybag

randr21 said:


> nice, i see this color/style all the time on kate beckinsale.  it goes with so many things.




Thanks randr21! I love it


----------



## gilk

Is Pandora available in white color this season? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## foxgal

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!



Gorgeous - love that vibrant green - just beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## foxgal

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, looks exactly like mine now. Mine started as sage but went very khaki-brown in the sunlight, which I'm very happy about. It's a great bag - enjoy!


----------



## zyxel

foxgal said:
			
		

> Wow, looks exactly like mine now. Mine started as sage but went very khaki-brown in the sunlight, which I'm very happy about. It's a great bag - enjoy!



Thank you foxgal!


----------



## daughtybag

zyxel said:
			
		

> Thank you foxgal!



Thanks to you foxgal as well as my friend zyxel. Were all bag twins now!


----------



## daughtybag

foxgal said:


> Wow, looks exactly like mine now. Mine started as sage but went very khaki-brown in the sunlight, which I'm very happy about. It's a great bag - enjoy!


Thanks foxgal! I am loving it so much!


----------



## mochiloves

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!



Love the color & the size looks great on you!  Quick question - I've been eyeing that croc embossed pandora in small on barneys.com - don't have one near me to see in person - so wonder your thoughts on how it looks/feels?  It looks super shiny - but is that only on one side?  Is it hard and affects the "drape" of the bag when worn?  Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!



I just bought this bag on Monday!  I went in for a black Nightingale but left with this one....just couldn't leave it behind.  Congrats!!


----------



## daughtybag

Coachie1975 said:
			
		

> I just bought this bag on Monday!  I went in for a black Nightingale but left with this one....just couldn't leave it behind.  Congrats!!



Yehey congratulations were bag twins now Coachie1975!
I fell in love with this bag too!


----------



## cuteusername

mochiloves said:


> Love the color & the size looks great on you!  Quick question - I've been eyeing that croc embossed pandora in small on barneys.com - don't have one near me to see in person - so wonder your thoughts on how it looks/feels?  It looks super shiny - but is that only on one side?  Is it hard and affects the "drape" of the bag when worn?  Thanks for your thoughts!



It was pretty shiny (I don't remember if it was more on one side, though, and to be honest, I do think it had less drape.  I wish you could see it in person, because it may be fine for you.  I guess there is always the return process?


----------



## Beautykloset

Traclyn said:


> Wanted to post a picture of my new pandora. I bought it last weekend at Barneys in NYC. It's black, size mediume, in the the goatskin leather.



I do really love the style.


----------



## luvmy3girls

daughtybag said:


> Hi ladies!
> She's finally here! Pandora medium in brown! Thanks for letting me share!



love this color? do you think it will get color transfer?


----------



## daughtybag

luvmy3girls said:


> love this color? do you think it will get color transfer?


HI luvmy3girls1
I haven't used the bag yet as I have just applied it with collonil. But I think it wont, as my other bags don't have color transfer if I apply with collonil.
Hope this helps. And yes its a lovely color and I love it!


----------



## muffinsmom

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!


wow that looks really lovely!
would you mind giving the dimensions of the bag?  am the same height as you are and was wondering if the small is just right for me. thanks a lot!


----------



## ellena_x

Me wearing my large pandora yesterday! So glad I got and for a bargain price


----------



## Mariapia

ellena_x said:


> View attachment 2043197
> 
> 
> Me wearing my large pandora yesterday! So glad I got and for a bargain price



Wonderful! It suits you perfectly!


----------



## Mariapia

gilk said:


> Is Pandora available in white color this season? I can't seem to find it anywhere.



I have seen a very light coloured Pandora on Tessabit.com.
The colour is Nude.


----------



## cuteusername

muffinsmom said:


> wow that looks really lovely!
> would you mind giving the dimensions of the bag?  am the same height as you are and was wondering if the small is just right for me. thanks a lot!



From the website:

Approximately 7" height x 10.5" width x 6" depth
6.5" handle drop, 23" strap drop

The strap is a bit longer than the medium pandora (which I like)

I'm trying to move into smaller bags, and really love this size.   I suggest you try it on, though.  Go to Barney's (they only had stamped croc and real ostrich) to get an idea of small vs. medium (or mini).  That's when I knew for sure I was after a small.

This photo gives a great idea, too.  This is the small (note that once upon a time, a medium was a small and a large was a medium! This is the current small).


----------



## muffinsmom

cuteusername said:


> From the website:
> 
> Approximately 7" height x 10.5" width x 6" depth
> 6.5" handle drop, 23" strap drop
> 
> The strap is a bit longer than the medium pandora (which I like)
> 
> I'm trying to move into smaller bags, and really love this size.   I suggest you try it on, though.  Go to Barney's (they only had stamped croc and real ostrich) to get an idea of small vs. medium (or mini).  That's when I knew for sure I was after a small.
> 
> This photo gives a great idea, too.  This is the small (note that once upon a time, a medium was a small and a large was a medium! This is the current small).


thanks so much! this is really helpful


----------



## Bornsocialite26

ellena_x said:


> View attachment 2043197
> 
> 
> Me wearing my large pandora yesterday! So glad I got and for a bargain price



gorgeous! I think Im going back for that black pandora in Large!


----------



## ellena_x

Bornsocialite26 said:


> gorgeous! I think Im going back for that black pandora in Large!



I was hesitant at first that it was too big but I paid £800 in the Selfridges sale they have before Xmas in UK so I couldn't say no! Xx


----------



## jennie_iva

Here is my red medium panda. Love the vibrant color!


----------



## prettymonkey26

jennie_iva said:
			
		

> Here is my red medium panda. Love the vibrant color!



beautiful daring showstopping color!


----------



## iameytiaree

cuteusername said:


> It came, it's beautiful, very happy.  Small goat green pandora. Love this size!



Hi cuteusername! Does the small fit a lot? Im currently trying to choose between a small and a medium.

Also, i noticed that the handle on the small kinda falls in front of the bag when the longer shoulder strap is used...does it get in the way whenever u need to open the top zipper if the bag? Tia!


----------



## jeszica

Am new to givenchy... Hv a question re handle of pandora... Comes in different design?  Plain, braided etc?  Thx!!


----------



## cuteusername

iameytiaree said:


> Hi cuteusername! Does the small fit a lot? Im currently trying to choose between a small and a medium.
> 
> Also, i noticed that the handle on the small kinda falls in front of the bag when the longer shoulder strap is used...does it get in the way whenever u need to open the top zipper if the bag? Tia!




Hmmm.  Does it fit a lot?  I'm someone who's trying to carry less, so it's hard to answer.  I have a long Balenciaga wallet, iphone, glasses in a case, keys, and not much else.  But with that, there a bit of room left over - like for a little makeup bag maybe.  But then it might not "drape" the way I like.  If you truly want to fit "a lot," I wouldn't get anything called "small."

I saw an earlier discussion about the way the handle falls (has to do with the D rings and the strap not having their own further to the sides).  Yes, it falls forward, but I far prefer the look of the bag with the handle visible - I would let it fall forward even if I had a choice.  And no, I haven't found it to be an issue at all. I don't even think about reaching under it to get to the bigger compartment, and I tend to keep keys and phone in the front pocket anyway.

Things I like about the small vs. medium:  the strap is a bit longer (and thinner).  I'm long waisted, and I hate when cross body bags ride too high.  It just feels more like a messenger bag.

I really do suggest getting to Barney's and trying them on.  It answered everything for me.  Hope that helps!


----------



## cuteusername

Oh, I am so bad.  I so love this size, I just ordered the black pepe in small from ****** (soooo hard to find in that size).  Had it been there sooner, I might have not gotten the green, as I really can't afford two.  Oh well!!!!  Guess I'll just have to suffer!


----------



## daphodill84

cuteusername said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Does it fit a lot?  I'm someone who's trying to carry less, so it's hard to answer.  I have a long Balenciaga wallet, iphone, glasses in a case, keys, and not much else.  But with that, there a bit of room left over - like for a little makeup bag maybe.  But then it might not "drape" the way I like.  If you truly want to fit "a lot," I wouldn't get anything called "small."
> 
> I saw an earlier discussion about the way the handle falls (has to do with the D rings and the strap not having their own further to the sides).  Yes, it falls forward, but I far prefer the look of the bag with the handle visible - I would let it fall forward even if I had a choice.  And no, I haven't found it to be an issue at all. I don't even think about reaching under it to get to the bigger compartment, and I tend to keep keys and phone in the front pocket anyway.
> 
> Things I like about the small vs. medium:  the strap is a bit longer (and thinner).  I'm long waisted, and I hate when cross body bags ride too high.  It just feels more like a messenger bag.
> 
> I really do suggest getting to Barney's and trying them on.  It answered everything for me.  Hope that helps!



Agreed with cuteusername. I carry a long bal wallet (which I have to be careful with when putting it in), a makeup bag, keys, iPhone.  It doesn't drape very well and I often find myself wanting a medium. But it does fit everything in.


----------



## cuteusername

^only difference is I DON'T find myself wanting a medium, and it does still drape well (I guess because I don't have a makeup bag)!

I love the small!


----------



## sandysandiego

The new Grey Panda in Medium.  It is a bit darker than I expected but there is nice variation in the color.  Love the Pepe leather!



cuteusername said:


> ^only difference is I DON'T find myself wanting a medium, and it does still drape well (I guess because I don't have a makeup bag)!
> 
> I love the small!


----------



## cuteusername

Nice, sandysandiego!  I can't wait to get my first pandora in (black) pepe leather.  I figured since I had the goat (green) in the same size, I'd go for different leather. I hope I love it!


----------



## sandysandiego

You will love it!  I got the black Pepe too
It is the most striking combination!  



cuteusername said:


> Nice, sandysandiego!  I can't wait to get my first pandora in (black) pepe leather.  I figured since I had the goat (green) in the same size, I'd go for different leather. I hope I love it!


----------



## randr21

sandysandiego said:


> The new Grey Panda in Medium.  It is a bit darker than I expected but there is nice variation in the color.  Love the Pepe leather!



I love this cool gunmetal grey, very edgy and plays into the rocker look with ease, not to mention low maintenance since its darker and pepe...brilliant second panda choice.


----------



## iameytiaree

cuteusername said:


> Hmmm.  Does it fit a lot?  I'm someone who's trying to carry less, so it's hard to answer.  I have a long Balenciaga wallet, iphone, glasses in a case, keys, and not much else.  But with that, there a bit of room left over - like for a little makeup bag maybe.  But then it might not "drape" the way I like.  If you truly want to fit "a lot," I wouldn't get anything called "small."
> 
> I saw an earlier discussion about the way the handle falls (has to do with the D rings and the strap not having their own further to the sides).  Yes, it falls forward, but I far prefer the look of the bag with the handle visible - I would let it fall forward even if I had a choice.  And no, I haven't found it to be an issue at all. I don't even think about reaching under it to get to the bigger compartment, and I tend to keep keys and phone in the front pocket anyway.
> 
> Things I like about the small vs. medium:  the strap is a bit longer (and thinner).  I'm long waisted, and I hate when cross body bags ride too high.  It just feels more like a messenger bag.
> 
> I really do suggest getting to Barney's and trying them on.  It answered everything for me.  Hope that helps!



Thanks, appreciate your insight, that's very helpful! Will try the bags on in the store as you advised. Congrats on your gorgeous pandora! (really really gorgeous!)


----------



## ehemelay

sandysandiego said:


> The new Grey Panda in Medium.  It is a bit darker than I expected but there is nice variation in the color.  Love the Pepe leather!



Love that color!  It's just as neutral as black, but a bit more interesting.  Congratulations!!


----------



## gagabag

sandysandiego said:


> The new Grey Panda in Medium.  It is a bit darker than I expected but there is nice variation in the color.  Love the Pepe leather!



That looks incredible! Love it! Congrats! I've decided my next panda will be grey!


----------



## jeszica

Hi everyone!  Am new to Givenchy, just got her today, new to me medium red pandora in lambskin.  Just condition her n hope to upload more pics later.  Thx for letting me share!  Am in love with the leather n size of this bag!!


----------



## Mariapia

jeszica said:


> Hi everyone!  Am new to Givenchy, just got her today, new to me medium red pandora in lambskin.  Just condition her n hope to upload more pics later.  Thx for letting me share!  Am in love with the leather n size of this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2050155



That red Pandora is stunning!
Congrats, Jeszica!


----------



## sandysandiego

So pretty!  



jeszica said:


> Hi everyone!  Am new to Givenchy, just got her today, new to me medium red pandora in lambskin.  Just condition her n hope to upload more pics later.  Thx for letting me share!  Am in love with the leather n size of this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2050155


----------



## randr21

jeszica said:


> Hi everyone!  Am new to Givenchy, just got her today, new to me medium red pandora in lambskin.  Just condition her n hope to upload more pics later.  Thx for letting me share!  Am in love with the leather n size of this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2050155



is this from 2012 red or 2013?


----------



## Jennayboo

All these pictures are great! I'm having a hard time deciding between black and grey because of you all.


----------



## cuteusername

****** has some new Givenchy inventory, in case anyone's interested.


----------



## bagmad73

jeszica said:


> Hi everyone!  Am new to Givenchy, just got her today, new to me medium red pandora in lambskin.  Just condition her n hope to upload more pics later.  Thx for letting me share!  Am in love with the leather n size of this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2050155



Babes! You beat me to the givenchy bandwagon leh....love the pandora and am looking to get one too...just not sure what colour!!
A great addition to your red family. Am pretty sure you rock the bag!
Hope all is well and that you and Mum have a great CNY!


----------



## jeszica

Mariapia said:


> That red Pandora is stunning!
> Congrats, Jeszica!



Thank you!!!


----------



## jeszica

sandysandiego said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!!  Yes she sure is pretty


----------



## jeszica

randr21 said:


> is this from 2012 red or 2013?



Seller said she bought it last yr, below is her pic.  After I receive her last evening, I brought her to the Givenchy Boutique to ask Abt repair service as there is a minor loose thread at the top left of the bag, was told they have no indoor craftsman service.  They saw n assured me its just a very very minor loose thread issue n if I really mind, I can bring to the cobbler 

I did a round of leather conditioning with Meltonian (test out at corner first), results is gd.  Now I wonder if I can also use saphir on her?


----------



## jeszica

bagmad73 said:


> Babes! You beat me to the givenchy bandwagon leh....love the pandora and am looking to get one too...just not sure what colour!!
> A great addition to your red family. Am pretty sure you rock the bag!
> Hope all is well and that you and Mum have a great CNY!



Hey dear!!! Got her in a swop , I did not try it b4 but like the look of it on some gals along orchard rd.  it's a really cool bag n I love the leather n slouch!  Am happy n yes she is a great addition to my red family, 

So far Mom's condition still under control n I am copying well, 

Happy New Year to u n ur family!! Xoxo


----------



## randr21

jeszica said:


> Seller said she bought it last yr, below is her pic.  After I receive her last evening, I brought her to the Givenchy Boutique to ask Abt repair service as there is a minor loose thread at the top left of the bag, was told they have no indoor craftsman service.  They saw n assured me its just a very very minor loose thread issue n if I really mind, I can bring to the cobbler
> 
> I did a round of leather conditioning with Meltonian (test out at corner first), results is gd.  Now I wonder if I can also use saphir on her?



No wonder it's so eye-catching. 2012 red is one of the best reds!  Enjoy her in all her leather yumminess.


----------



## jeszica

randr21 said:


> No wonder it's so eye-catching. 2012 red is one of the best reds!  Enjoy her in all her leather yumminess.



Thank you!!! I will!!


----------



## prettymonkey26

jeszica said:
			
		

> Seller said she bought it last yr, below is her pic.  After I receive her last evening, I brought her to the Givenchy Boutique to ask Abt repair service as there is a minor loose thread at the top left of the bag, was told they have no indoor craftsman service.  They saw n assured me its just a very very minor loose thread issue n if I really mind, I can bring to the cobbler
> 
> I did a round of leather conditioning with Meltonian (test out at corner first), results is gd.  Now I wonder if I can also use saphir on her?



it is a gorgeous color on a unique functional bag. congrats!


----------



## bernice711

Pandora small in plum.....


----------



## bagmad73

bernice711 said:


> Pandora small in plum.....



Ooh...love the colour...is that from this season? May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## cuteusername

Okay, I just received my second small Pandora - in black pepe from ******.  I'm surprised that the pepe leather is stiffer than the goat.  Those of you who have the pepe - does this bother you?  Does it soften up?  I imagined it to be much softer.  I guess I didn't really touch it at Barney's!  It's beautiful, but I'm just used to the really pliable goat.


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> Okay, I just received my second small Pandora - in black pepe from ******.  I'm surprised that the pepe leather is stiffer than the goat.  Those of you who have the pepe - does this bother you?  Does it soften up?  I imagined it to be much softer.  I guess I didn't really touch it at Barney's!  It's beautiful, but I'm just used to the really pliable goat.



Pepe is hardier and it will soften with wear.  Very low maintenance leather.


----------



## jeszica

prettymonkey26 said:


> it is a gorgeous color on a unique functional bag. congrats!



Thank you!!  I am now thinking of getting another pandora in a diff color!


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> Pepe is hardier and it will soften with wear.  Very low maintenance leather.




Well, the goat is definitely low maintenance as well.  I'm torn. I wonder if I would have preferred the black in goat.  Another question: is the black goat as dark of a black as the pepe?  If not, that would settle it for me. I like a true dark black!


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> Well, the goat is definitely low maintenance as well.  I'm torn. I wonder if I would have preferred the black in goat.  Another question: is the black goat as dark of a black as the pepe?  If not, that would settle it for me. I like a true dark black!



Pepe is wrinkled, so u will have variations in light & shadows. I think true black should be matte, but goat is a bit sheeny...so cant call it a true dark blk


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> Pepe is wrinkled, so u will have variations in light & shadows. I think true black should be matte, but goat is a bit sheeny...so cant call it a true dark blk




This pepe does not have a lot of variation, which I like.  And it's quite black. There is also a bit of sheen to it, so I'm not sure that makes a difference between the two.  Is there a photo of black pepe next to or near black goat anywhere, perhaps a store photo, on TPF?  If someone could direct me to such a photo, I'd love to see it!


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> This pepe does not have a lot of variation, which I like.  And it's quite black. There is also a bit of sheen to it, so I'm not sure that makes a difference between the two.  Is there a photo of black pepe next to or near black goat anywhere, perhaps a store photo, on TPF?  If someone could direct me to such a photo, I'd love to see it!



refer to post 59 below.  this is not a black goatskin, but very dark brown.  however, if u compare it to the pepe, you can definitely see the difference.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...-2013-a-794175-post23861310.html#post23861310


----------



## blakeblonde

I love my pepe grey pandora. I don't baby it at all and the grey has enough color variation to make it look special.


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> refer to post 59 below.  this is not a black goatskin, but very dark brown.  however, if u compare it to the pepe, you can definitely see the difference.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...-2013-a-794175-post23861310.html#post23861310




I'm sorry I wasn't clear.  I have a goatskin pandora (green), so I'm familiar with the goat leather's texture, etc. And I just received the black pepe.  I'm trying to ascertain the difference in BLACKNESS between black goat and black pepe (because if goat black is "as" black, I might prefer it).  Make sense?


----------



## randr21

cuteusername said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't clear.  I have a goatskin pandora (green), so I'm familiar with the goat leather's texture, etc. And I just received the black pepe.  I'm trying to ascertain the difference in BLACKNESS between black goat and black pepe (because if goat black is "as" black, I might prefer it).  Make sense?



got it. in that case, i hope someone can share a pic of their black goatskin!


----------



## cuteusername

randr21 said:


> got it. in that case, i hope someone can share a pic of their black goatskin!



Yes, I've seen a few.  But without seeing them next to each other, it's kinda hard to tell.  Oh well.


----------



## luvmy3girls

cuteusername said:


> I'm sorry I wasn't clear.  I have a goatskin pandora (green), so I'm familiar with the goat leather's texture, etc. And I just received the black pepe.  I'm trying to ascertain the difference in BLACKNESS between black goat and black pepe (because if goat black is "as" black, I might prefer it).  Make sense?



I think the black goat is kinda like a grayish black or like a faded black, whereas the pepe black is a dark rich black. Hope that helps


----------



## cuteusername

luvmy3girls said:


> I think the black goat is kinda like a grayish black or like a faded black, whereas the pepe black is a dark rich black. Hope that helps



Yes!  That totally helps.  If that's the case, I will definitely want to keep my pepe black.  Thanks so much!


----------



## iameytiaree

My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!


----------



## mochiloves

iameytiaree said:


> My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!
> 
> 
> Love it - beautiful!  I'm THIS close to pulling the trigger on this one.  Do you have an iPAD -- if so, does it fit in this size?  Thanks!!


----------



## blakeblonde

Ah-mazing!


----------



## iameytiaree

mochiloves said:


> iameytiaree said:
> 
> 
> 
> My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!
> 
> 
> Love it - beautiful!  I'm THIS close to pulling the trigger on this one.  Do you have an iPAD -- if so, does it fit in this size?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  i have an iPad 3. Took some pictures for you, will upload one by one as i am suddenly having a hard time uploading (i dunno why).
> 
> Btw im about 5'2" and I personally think that the small is a good size as it doesnt overwhelm my frame. I suggest you try it on (with your ipad) before you buy it -just to be sure
Click to expand...


----------



## iameytiaree

This is how it looks like with the ipad inside (ipad is in the upright position)


----------



## iameytiaree

This is how wide the zipper is compared to the ipad


----------



## iameytiaree

I put my ipad in a zip-around case (which makes the ipad a little bit bigger). So here is how it looks like inside my small pandora, with the zipper halfway closed to show that it can still be closed with the ipad inside.






Its a bit of a tight squeeze, but it fits. An ipad mini would fit more comfortably in there imo. Best to bring your ipad along to see if its okay wih you. Hth!


----------



## gchandler5

Just beautiful iameytiaree!  If you could post mod pics, that would be great!


----------



## randr21

iameytiaree said:


> My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!



Im very glad u found it as soft as i did.  Even so, it gives off quite a sturdy feel still, kwim?


----------



## iameytiaree

gchandler5 said:


> Just beautiful iameytiaree!  If you could post mod pics, that would be great!



Thanks gchandler5! I'll try to post some soon!


----------



## iameytiaree

randr21 said:


> Im very glad u found it as soft as i did.  Even so, it gives off quite a sturdy feel still, kwim?



Hi randr21! Yea its soft and it feels thick and sturdy at the same time. It started slouching within a few hours of me using it


----------



## jeszica

iameytiaree said:


> My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!



Beautiful!! Thx for the pics where u put a iPad, good reference!


----------



## foxgal

Beautiful!!! Wow, all these pics of croc Pandoras are making me want another one alongside my pepe! Grow, money tree, grow!


----------



## cuteusername

iameytiaree, I love the croc! Glad it was drapey enough for you!

And don't you love the small size? I can't believe I now have two!  (goat green and pepe black). Still wondering if I might not prefer the goat black, but it's gone now - the small size is HARD to find!


----------



## daughtybag

Hello ladies!

Does anyone of you  own a red pepe pandora bag? I would  like to ask about the color as well as color transfers.
Thanks


----------



## sandysandiego

This is a striking bag!  Enjoy!



iameytiaree said:


> My small black pandora in croc stamped leather. I didnt think it would be this soft!


----------



## mochiloves

iameytiaree said:


> I put my ipad in a zip-around case (which makes the ipad a little bit bigger). So here is how it looks like inside my small pandora, with the zipper halfway closed to show that it can still be closed with the ipad inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bit of a tight squeeze, but it fits. An ipad mini would fit more comfortably in there imo. Best to bring your ipad along to see if its okay wih you. Hth!


Fabulous - thanks a bunch - SO helpful!  It's seems so much more spacious than you would think given the way it slouches/angles.  I need this bag!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

So excited!  Waiting on a Sand Croc Embossed Medium Panda!  Due to arrive today


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> So excited!  Waiting on a Sand Croc Embossed Medium Panda!  Due to arrive today



Ooooooh! Please post pics when it arrives. Sounds amazing! I saw the sand croc embossed nightingale and it was hard to put down. Am sure the pandora is even more stunning.


----------



## sandysandiego

I definitely will!  I've been wanting a nice casual spring/summer bag!



bagmad73 said:


> Ooooooh! Please post pics when it arrives. Sounds amazing! I saw the sand croc embossed nightingale and it was hard to put down. Am sure the pandora is even more stunning.


----------



## sandysandiego

She's here!  A few quick pics.


----------



## randr21

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



look at all that beige patterned yumminess.  i still think this was one of givenchy's best overall designs in interms of leather and pattern.  so glad you were able to hunt one down!


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



Oh, I am so drooling now. That is one stunning bag!! Major Congrats!
May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## foxgal

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



OMG, that is absolutely divine!!!  Congrats!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



What a gorgeous bag!  I love the pattern.. it really is perfect for summer


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I am super new to Givenchy.. I've lusted after bags like the Nightingale, Antigona, and Pandora.. so when I saw a Pandora on sale on Barneys.com yesterday morning, I nabbed it! 

After praying that Barney's didn't cancel my order, it only took a day to arrive.  Here she is, a goat leather (I've been reading up on the different leathers in this forum..) - medium camel Pandora.  Couldn't find a good picture of a camel Pandora so I figured I'd post one.   Sorry for the crappy phone picture, will try to get some good ones this weekend outside.  Still not quite sure I'm going to keep her because I'm totally a black bag kind of gal and every time I get a brown bag, I think maaaaaaaaaaaybe this is the one and I always end up letting it go.  What do you gals think?


----------



## daughtybag

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## daughtybag

cinnabun4chu said:


> I am super new to Givenchy.. I've lusted after bags like the Nightingale, Antigona, and Pandora.. so when I saw a Pandora on sale on Barneys.com yesterday morning, I nabbed it!
> 
> After praying that Barney's didn't cancel my order, it only took a day to arrive.  Here she is, a goat leather (I've been reading up on the different leathers in this forum..) - medium camel Pandora.  Couldn't find a good picture of a camel Pandora so I figured I'd post one.   Sorry for the crappy phone picture, will try to get some good ones this weekend outside.  Still not quite sure I'm going to keep her because I'm totally a black bag kind of gal and every time I get a brown bag, I think maaaaaaaaaaaybe this is the one and I always end up letting it go.  What do you gals think?



Lovely bag! Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## prettymonkey26

sandysandiego said:
			
		

> She's here!  A few quick pics.



it looks so touchably buttery and smooth from the pictures alone. that color is so delicate looking and feminine. congrats!


----------



## prettymonkey26

cinnabun4chu said:
			
		

> I am super new to Givenchy.. I've lusted after bags like the Nightingale, Antigona, and Pandora.. so when I saw a Pandora on sale on Barneys.com yesterday morning, I nabbed it!
> 
> After praying that Barney's didn't cancel my order, it only took a day to arrive.  Here she is, a goat leather (I've been reading up on the different leathers in this forum..) - medium camel Pandora.  Couldn't find a good picture of a camel Pandora so I figured I'd post one.   Sorry for the crappy phone picture, will try to get some good ones this weekend outside.  Still not quite sure I'm going to keep her because I'm totally a black bag kind of gal and every time I get a brown bag, I think maaaaaaaaaaaybe this is the one and I always end up letting it go.  What do you gals think?


keeper i say! i think this brown is a good neutral color that will work with most outfits.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

cinnabun4chu said:


> I am super new to Givenchy.. I've lusted after bags like the Nightingale, Antigona, and Pandora.. so when I saw a Pandora on sale on Barneys.com yesterday morning, I nabbed it!
> 
> After praying that Barney's didn't cancel my order, it only took a day to arrive.  Here she is, a goat leather (I've been reading up on the different leathers in this forum..) - medium camel Pandora.  Couldn't find a good picture of a camel Pandora so I figured I'd post one.   Sorry for the crappy phone picture, will try to get some good ones this weekend outside.  Still not quite sure I'm going to keep her because I'm totally a black bag kind of gal and every time I get a brown bag, I think maaaaaaaaaaaybe this is the one and I always end up letting it go.  What do you gals think?



I love that color!  I've always wanted a pandora in tan but I got a black one.  If u don't mind me asking, how much was the sale price?  I need another pandora


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I love that color!  I've always wanted a pandora in tan but I got a black one.  If u don't mind me asking, how much was the sale price?  I need another pandora



It was on sale for $899 plus some tax.. so it came out to about $960.  I think that's a pretty good deal???  Haha, you tell me!!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

cinnabun4chu said:


> It was on sale for $899 plus some tax.. so it came out to about $960.  I think that's a pretty good deal???  Haha, you tell me!!



That's an amazing deal!  Such a steal. If ur not keeping it, let me know


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> It was on sale for $899 plus some tax.. so it came out to about $960.  I think that's a pretty good deal???  Haha, you tell me!!



kinda rare to get G bags on sale from a store/website for more than 40% off, esp if it's a highly sought after style.  if you are in the lucky minority to get a better deal than 40%, consider yourself very lucky!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

randr21 said:


> kinda rare to get G bags on sale from a store/website for more than 40% off, esp if it's a highly sought after style.  if you are in the lucky minority to get a better deal than 40%, consider yourself very lucky!





I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> That's an amazing deal!  Such a steal. If ur not keeping it, let me know



Thanks you guys, everyone's so nice in this forum!  I'm liking it more and more, gotta think of new outfits to wear with it!

Actually.. I do have a follow up question if you guys know the answer...

The goat leather.. would I have to be worried about color transfer with it?  I know it's one of the more sturdy leathers which it definitely seems it.

I did read up on the leathers a bit and I know the lamb is the softest and more fragile (not surprising because I've had Alexander Wang bags) - Another big reason why I don't get lighter colored bags is because of color transfer.. I'm just too OCD to deal with it haha.


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> Thanks you guys, everyone's so nice in this forum!  I'm liking it more and more, gotta think of new outfits to wear with it!
> 
> Actually.. I do have a follow up question if you guys know the answer...
> 
> The goat leather.. would I have to be worried about color transfer with it?  I know it's one of the more sturdy leathers which it definitely seems it.
> 
> I did read up on the leathers a bit and I know the lamb is the softest and more fragile (not surprising because I've had Alexander Wang bags) - Another big reason why I don't get lighter colored bags is because of color transfer.. I'm just too OCD to deal with it haha.



i think any leather is susceptible to color transfer, but the most at risk ones are lighter colors...i wouldn't worry about the caramel since it's a nice rich tone.  a tidbit from the givenchy care sticky is to gently use babywipes, but ofcourse always test it in an inconspicuous corner first.


----------



## Traclyn

Gorgeous. I have the same exact bag in black and I love it.


----------



## bernice711

bagmad73 said:


> Ooh...love the colour...is that from this season? May I ask where you got it from?



Got it from Europe!


----------



## jeszica

Love pandora so much tat I got another one 

My new to me Large brown in sheepskin , will pamper her with leather conditioner




Side by side with the Medium red in lambskin 




Thx for letting me share


----------



## bagmad73

jeszica said:


> Love pandora so much tat I got another one
> 
> My new to me Large brown in sheepskin , will pamper her with leather conditioner
> 
> View attachment 2074459
> 
> 
> Side by side with the Medium red in lambskin
> 
> View attachment 2074460
> 
> 
> Thx for letting me share



Drool drool drool!! Congrats again babes. I think you made a fab choice. Love the studs. Rock on


----------



## cinnabun4chu

jeszica said:


> Love pandora so much tat I got another one
> 
> My new to me Large brown in sheepskin , will pamper her with leather conditioner
> 
> View attachment 2074459
> 
> 
> Side by side with the Medium red in lambskin
> 
> View attachment 2074460
> 
> 
> Thx for letting me share



Wow, both your pandoras are amazing!


----------



## ellena_x

jeszica said:


> Love pandora so much tat I got another one
> 
> My new to me Large brown in sheepskin , will pamper her with leather conditioner
> 
> Side by side with the Medium red in lambskin
> 
> Thx for letting me share



Oh they look amazing! They look so soft, I have the textured one and these look a dream!


----------



## emilyenglish

jeszica said:


> Love pandora so much tat I got another one
> 
> My new to me Large brown in sheepskin , will pamper her with leather conditioner
> 
> View attachment 2074459
> 
> 
> Side by side with the Medium red in lambskin
> 
> View attachment 2074460
> 
> 
> Thx for letting me share



They look fantastic!


----------



## bagmad73

Action pic with my small calfskin purple pandora.


----------



## jeszica

bagmad73 said:


> Drool drool drool!! Congrats again babes. I think you made a fab choice. Love the studs. Rock on





ellena_x said:


> Oh they look amazing! They look so soft, I have the textured one and these look a dream!





cinnabun4chu said:


> Wow, both your pandoras are amazing!





emilyenglish said:


> They look fantastic!



Thx ladies!! Am so in love with them!! So so soft!!


----------



## jeszica

bagmad73 said:


> Action pic with my small calfskin purple pandora.



Perfect purple!!


----------



## melikey

Has anyone seen the gorgeous newly redesigned Pandora debuting for pre-fall? I hope they still keep the slouchy original Pandora but this new one looks so sleek. Can't wait!


----------



## prettymonkey26

melikey said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the gorgeous newly redesigned Pandora debuting for pre-fall? I hope they still keep the slouchy original Pandora but this new one looks so sleek. Can't wait!



pics please? or a link?  TIA


----------



## melikey

prettymonkey26 said:


> pics please? or a link?  TIA



Hi I couldn't get the link through the Givenchy website so I just took a screenshot of it. Sorry for the low quality picture.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

melikey said:


> Hi I couldn't get the link through the Givenchy website so I just took a screenshot of it. Sorry for the low quality picture.



Hope these help.


----------



## prettymonkey26

melikey said:
			
		

> Hi I couldn't get the link through the Givenchy website so I just took a screenshot of it. Sorry for the low quality picture.






			
				cinnabun4chu said:
			
		

> Hope these help.



thanks lovelies!
hmmmm..
when i saw then i was like ok...and then my next thought was I LIKE it! 
but i need to see IRL to tell if i will LOVE it


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Looks like the shape of toilet paper dispensers. I do kinda like it. Anyone know the price?  I would like to see modeling pic as well.


----------



## bagmad73

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Looks like the shape of toilet paper dispensers. I do kinda like it. Anyone know the price?  I would like to see modeling pic as well.



Toilet paper dispensers!!


----------



## Ciaciasg

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Looks like the shape of toilet paper dispensers. I do kinda like it. Anyone know the price?  I would like to see modeling pic as well.





Lol... But so true. ..:lolots:


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Looks like the shape of toilet paper dispensers. I do kinda like it. Anyone know the price?  I would like to see modeling pic as well.





bagmad73 said:


> Toilet paper dispensers!!





Ciaciasg said:


> Lol... But so true. ..:lolots:



You ladies are too funny.  It's like a structured Pandora?  I'm not sure.. I agree that I'd like to see it in real life because what if it's really big.. I feel like it might look overwhelming if it can't slouch down..


----------



## zodiac_thr

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Looks like the shape of toilet paper dispensers. I do kinda like it. Anyone know the price?  I would like to see modeling pic as well.



haha

i think it will give the Celine Edge a run for it money


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Right??  Doesn't it??  hahahaha.

Don't get me wrong, the bag looks lovely.  I thought the pandora was hideous when I first saw it.  But once I saw a modeling pic I had to have it.  Maybe I'll get the new one too, just wonder what the price is like.


----------



## zodiac_thr

I love the shape of the bag but i think it is too feminine so i dont think i could pull it off


----------



## cherlynk

Hi! Anybody knows when the original medium size for the pandora was changed to the large? I'm looking to buy a medium sized pandora from a private seller, she got hers back in sept-oct 2010. I have the current large size pandora, so I was wondering if these two are actually of the same size? Thanks


----------



## Java Girl

At first I thought it was a weird-looking bag, but when a friend showed me her Medium Pandora Bag and had me try it on, I just fell in love with it so I bought one for myself.......I just love my new Medium Pandora in Olive Green Goatskin Leather! It's long strap sits perfectly on my shoulder and so does the short strap. It can also be carried in a crossbody manner so It's a great casual bag and I'm considering using it for travelling. I also like the way the body slouches on my hips. I don't use it though, without a bag organizer inside.


----------



## emilyenglish

Java Girl said:


> At first I thought it was a weird-looking bag, but when a friend showed me her Medium Pandora Bag and had me try it on, I just fell in love with it so I bought one for myself.......I just love my new Medium Pandora in Olive Green Goatskin Leather! It's long strap sits perfectly on my shoulder and so does the short strap. It can also be carried in a crossbody manner so It's a great casual bag and I'm considering using it for travelling. I also like the way the body slouches on my hips. I don't use it though, without a bag organizer inside.



Looks wonderful on you! Welcome to the Pandora club!


----------



## crumpy

Here is my favorite bag, my pandora.  It's the perfect travel companion!  So lightweight and easy to use.  The front pockets are very convenient for the mobile phone.


----------



## ehemelay

crumpy said:


> Here is my favorite bag, my pandora.  It's the perfect travel companion!  So lightweight and easy to use.  The front pockets are very convenient for the mobile phone.



Looks great on you!  Isn't the size and shape just perfect to carry crossbody?  Love the Pandora!!


----------



## Elizabel

crumpy said:


> Here is my favorite bag, my pandora.  It's the perfect travel companion!  So lightweight and easy to use.  The front pockets are very convenient for the mobile phone.




Park Guell in Barcelona, by any chance?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

crumpy said:


> Here is my favorite bag, my pandora.  It's the perfect travel companion!  So lightweight and easy to use.  The front pockets are very convenient for the mobile phone.



This is such a darling picture!  Looks _*really cute*_ on you, what size Pandora is this crumpy?  I love your scarf too, beautiful on you!


----------



## crumpy

ehemelay said:


> Looks great on you!  Isn't the size and shape just perfect to carry crossbody?  Love the Pandora!!



Thank you!  Yes!  I love how it expands when I choose to fill it up, and how it just collapses when I only want to put a few things inside!



Elizabel said:


> Park Guell in Barcelona, by any chance?



Yes!!!  We were there last year!  Such an interesting place!



LoveHandbags! said:


> This is such a darling picture!  Looks _*really cute*_ on you, what size Pandora is this crumpy?  I love your scarf too, beautiful on you!



Thank you!  This is the medium size.  My scarf is also one of my favorites.  It has three different shades of blue in it, so that keeps it interesting IMO.  Bought it in Venice a few years ago.  Been trying to find it in other places in other colors, but haven't been successful.


----------



## allbrandspls

im loving the pandora!!!!


----------



## obcessd

Hi everyone, I'm usually a balenciaga lover but today I saw a gorgeous brown pepe pandora today at Barney's and I asked if color transferring is an issue and sales person said it isn't bc it's an everyday bag and so the leather should be ok. I am just going to assume that this is not true and she was just trying to sell me the bag bc I think most nonblack colored bags can have color transfer problems? I decided against buying it and wanted to double check with y'all. Anyone have issues with color transfer on the pepe leather, specifically the browns and greys?


----------



## Happy Luppy

Uh oh, seeing you ladies with the Pandora makes me wanna get one! 
I originally wanted the Nightingale but seeing it must be carried with the crook of the arm, i don't think it's gonna fit my lifestyle.
I'm still stuck in between the small and medium, 
can any of the lovely ladies here who are petite show their mod pics with the 2 sizes? :kiss:
Which one can fit an A4 file? Is it really lightweight like the Bal? 

TIA!


----------



## randr21

Happy Luppy said:


> Uh oh, seeing you ladies with the Pandora makes me wanna get one!
> I originally wanted the Nightingale but seeing it must be carried with the crook of the arm, i don't think it's gonna fit my lifestyle.
> I'm still stuck in between the small and medium,
> can any of the lovely ladies here who are petite show their mod pics with the 2 sizes? :kiss:
> Which one can fit an A4 file? Is it really lightweight like the Bal?
> 
> TIA!


 
the nightingale, like the pandora, can be worn 3 ways...over the shoulder with the shoulder strap, hand held or arm held.  and if you're pretty slim, you can even wear it messenger style.


----------



## foxgal

crumpy said:


> Here is my favorite bag, my pandora.  It's the perfect travel companion!  So lightweight and easy to use.  The front pockets are very convenient for the mobile phone.


 
Looks great! Can't wait to take my panda to Europe this summer!


----------



## foxgal

Happy Luppy said:


> Uh oh, seeing you ladies with the Pandora makes me wanna get one!
> I originally wanted the Nightingale but seeing it must be carried with the crook of the arm, i don't think it's gonna fit my lifestyle.
> I'm still stuck in between the small and medium,
> can any of the lovely ladies here who are petite show their mod pics with the 2 sizes? :kiss:
> Which one can fit an A4 file? Is it really lightweight like the Bal?
> 
> TIA!


 
I've put A4 files in my medium panda. Even September issue Vogues! It's huge.


----------



## foxgal

obcessd said:


> Hi everyone, I'm usually a balenciaga lover but today I saw a gorgeous brown pepe pandora today at Barney's and I asked if color transferring is an issue and sales person said it isn't bc it's an everyday bag and so the leather should be ok. I am just going to assume that this is not true and she was just trying to sell me the bag bc I think most nonblack colored bags can have color transfer problems? I decided against buying it and wanted to double check with y'all. Anyone have issues with color transfer on the pepe leather, specifically the browns and greys?


 
I've gotten some transfer when I wear dark jeans, but my panda is light colored. And it wiped off pretty easily. There probably still would be some with brown, but it would be less noticable.


----------



## obcessd

foxgal said:


> I've gotten some transfer when I wear dark jeans, but my panda is light colored. And it wiped off pretty easily. There probably still would be some with brown, but it would be less noticable.



Thanks for your reply. Dang, thats what i figured but I was hoping that the pepe leather might be more color resistant since she kept saying it was an "everyday bag." Oh well, I may have to pass up the brown color and go with black...


----------



## troethke

Received my medium Moroccan Blue Pandora....no wonder Givenchy goatskin is so highly rated! This might be my favorite design ever. I'm a little concerned about the handle, though....mine seems to be soft and bendable, the leather has tiny "scrunches." It seems characteristic of this soft leather, but I'm worried that the sealant will crack or the little wrinkles will get deeper. I'm mostly a long strap user anyways.....maybe I can avoid shoulder carry, especially if it is carrying more stuff? Will post pics if I get a chance after work. 

I'm wondering if your Pandoras have fairly pliable handles. Any observations on how well it has held up? Thanks!


----------



## troethke

Pics of the handle:












Love this color/hardware/leather combo....color is deeper in real life






My other Givenchys...maybe the handle feels so soft to me because I'm used to more structure?






Edited to add:

Just noticed some cracks in the sealant at the handle and along the strap where it was folded. Kind of disappointed, since I love everything else about the bag and it is brand new. It isn't noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse....and this would be a bag I reach for often. I have Balenciagas and Proenza Schoulers and notice sealant cracking of various degrees. My Antigonas and Chloes don't have any. Thanks for any input!


----------



## randr21

troethke said:


> Received my medium Moroccan Blue Pandora....no wonder Givenchy goatskin is so highly rated! This might be my favorite design ever. I'm a little concerned about the handle, though....mine seems to be soft and bendable, the leather has tiny "scrunches." It seems characteristic of this soft leather, but I'm worried that the sealant will crack or the little wrinkles will get deeper. I'm mostly a long strap user anyways.....maybe I can avoid shoulder carry, especially if it is carrying more stuff? Will post pics if I get a chance after work.
> 
> I'm wondering if your Pandoras have fairly pliable handles. Any observations on how well it has held up? Thanks!


 
never had a crack on handle, esp since the natural oils of the hand conditions it.  if you dont use it for a long time, make sure you condition it then.  you have a lovely givenchy family, each one's a gem!


----------



## loveable

troethke said:


> Pics of the handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color/hardware/leather combo....color is deeper in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Givenchys...maybe the handle feels so soft to me because I'm used to more structure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Just noticed some cracks in the sealant at the handle and along the strap where it was folded. Kind of disappointed, since I love everything else about the bag and it is brand new. It isn't noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse....and this would be a bag I reach for often. I have Balenciagas and Proenza Schoulers and notice sealant cracking of various degrees. My Antigonas and Chloes don't have any. Thanks for any input!



Love that colour! The handles on my calfskin Pandora are like that too. (Not cracks, but the scrunches)


----------



## hrhsunshine

troethke said:


> Pics of the handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color/hardware/leather combo....color is deeper in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Givenchys...maybe the handle feels so soft to me because I'm used to more structure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Just noticed some cracks in the sealant at the handle and along the strap where it was folded. Kind of disappointed, since I love everything else about the bag and it is brand new. It isn't noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse....and this would be a bag I reach for often. I have Balenciagas and Proenza Schoulers and notice sealant cracking of various degrees. My Antigonas and Chloes don't have any. Thanks for any input!



Your Panda's scrunched handle looks like those of other Pandas I have seen.  If you have cracks already in the new bag, can you exchange it?  It's a fabulous color!  I have been eyeing it too.  I love blues!  BTW, what a stunning and versatile little Givenchy family you have.


----------



## allurella

troethke said:


> Pics of the handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color/hardware/leather combo....color is deeper in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Givenchys...maybe the handle feels so soft to me because I'm used to more structure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Just noticed some cracks in the sealant at the handle and along the strap where it was folded. Kind of disappointed, since I love everything else about the bag and it is brand new. It isn't noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse....and this would be a bag I reach for often. I have Balenciagas and Proenza Schoulers and notice sealant cracking of various degrees. My Antigonas and Chloes don't have any. Thanks for any input!


ohhh i love it, especially the color


----------



## troethke

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Glad to know that mine is normal and I'll be taking good care of it. I checked out my Pandora this morning and definitively decided to keep it....I just adore it too much. There are only a few tiny cracks....and only when I bend the sealed spots opposite of the way it is shaped.....as if I'm going to do that while carrying! Won't let my OCD get in the way of appreciating this bag....it is gorgeous and so functional. Gotta remind myself that leathers/styles are different and that these bags are meant to be worn and loved! Will be reaching for this one often.


----------



## foxgal

obcessd said:


> Thanks for your reply. Dang, thats what i figured but I was hoping that the pepe leather might be more color resistant since she kept saying it was an "everyday bag." Oh well, I may have to pass up the brown color and go with black...


 
Well, like I said, the color transfer did wipe off fine with a baby wipe, so don't rule it out if you love the color.


----------



## foxgal

troethke said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Glad to know that mine is normal and I'll be taking good care of it. I checked out my Pandora this morning and definitively decided to keep it....I just adore it too much. There are only a few tiny cracks....and only when I bend the sealed spots opposite of the way it is shaped.....as if I'm going to do that while carrying! Won't let my OCD get in the way of appreciating this bag....it is gorgeous and so functional. Gotta remind myself that leathers/styles are different and that these bags are meant to be worn and loved! Will be reaching for this one often.


 
Such a GORGEOUS color!!! Enjoy! I know it's hard when you spend so much on a bag to see little "issues", but if you're only seeing it up close when you bend the handle in a weird way, don't worry about it. You will LOVE your panda, guaranteed!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your gorgeous new pandora moroccan blue.


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> You will love it! I got the black Pepe too
> It is the most striking combination!


 since you have both the black and the grey...which do you prefer if you had to choose one? also..any issues of color transfer with the grey? thanks


----------



## randr21

troethke said:


> Pics of the handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color/hardware/leather combo....color is deeper in real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other Givenchys...maybe the handle feels so soft to me because I'm used to more structure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Just noticed some cracks in the sealant at the handle and along the strap where it was folded. Kind of disappointed, since I love everything else about the bag and it is brand new. It isn't noticeable, but I don't want it to get worse....and this would be a bag I reach for often. I have Balenciagas and Proenza Schoulers and notice sealant cracking of various degrees. My Antigonas and Chloes don't have any. Thanks for any input!


 
Love this family pic.  would be a great addition to the share your givenchy family pic thread!  TIA


----------



## sandysandiego

No color issues with the grey.  It is dark enough to alleviate those worries.   I adore grey so it would be my favorite.  I really don't do black bags but I really like the black panda.  



luvmy3girls said:


> since you have both the black and the grey...which do you prefer if you had to choose one? also..any issues of color transfer with the grey? thanks


----------



## Happy Luppy

Guys, i am thinking of purchasing a medium pandora but i do not know which skin to choose.








Gray wrinkled sheep skin








Black goat skin


Can anyone chirp in their opinions? Which skin is more durable and less prone to colour transfer? TIA!


----------



## randr21

Happy Luppy said:


> Guys, i am thinking of purchasing a medium pandora but i do not know which skin to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray wrinkled sheep skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black goat skin
> 
> 
> Can anyone chirp in their opinions? Which skin is more durable and less prone to colour transfer? TIA!


 
the darker the color the less evidence of color transfer


----------



## alouette

Happy Luppy said:


> Guys, i am thinking of purchasing a medium pandora but i do not know which skin to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray wrinkled sheep skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black goat skin
> 
> 
> Can anyone chirp in their opinions? Which skin is more durable and less prone to colour transfer? TIA!



I've heard both leathers are super durable.  My vote goes to goat though.  I have one now and have never regretted in since...busy mom chiming in.


----------



## sandysandiego

Moroccan Blue Panda in Pepe
The color is not quite as vibrant


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> View attachment 2128764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan Blue Panda in Pepe
> The color is not quite as vibrant


 
Sandy, this is *beyond gorgeous!*  It makes me want to go on vacation, lol.  How are you liking it?  If you had to compare it to a Bal blue, which is it closest to?


----------



## sandysandiego

Hey cutie!  

I think it looks like a subdued Outremer!  Or possibly Electric Blue.  Which is perfect! 
Just for you -  a few comparison pics.  Outremer Work, Cornflower Day & Blue 
Roi City.  It does have a little bit of purple.  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Sandy, this is *beyond gorgeous!*  It makes me want to go on vacation, lol.  How are you liking it?  If you had to compare it to a Bal blue, which is it closest to?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Hey cutie!
> 
> I think it looks like a subdued Outremer! Or possibly Electric Blue. Which is perfect!
> Just for you - a few comparison pics. Outremer Work, Cornflower Day & Blue
> Roi City. It does have a little bit of purple.


 
 I am momentarily without words!

Sandy bag blue has blown her horn ---------- what I would not do to swim in all the blues you have in that closet of yours! 

Thank you so very much for these AWESOME blue comparisons!!!!!!! You truly rock! I was just telling someone that for me the MB is a step out of my blue box. I am usually a grey blue (like Tempete) or a dark blue (like my Officier and Dark Night) or a Teal blue, but I am getting closer to wanting to try MB, I think it would blend with a lot in my wardrobe, plus maybe I need a little zing, huh?????

Thanks again for your terrific pictures!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your new* lovely* Pandora!!!!!!!


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> View attachment 2128764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan Blue Panda in Pepe
> The color is not quite as vibrant





sandysandiego said:


> Hey cutie!
> 
> I think it looks like a subdued Outremer!  Or possibly Electric Blue.  Which is perfect!
> Just for you -  a few comparison pics.  Outremer Work, Cornflower Day & Blue
> Roi City.  It does have a little bit of purple.




I'm not sure which I should grab and run off with.
You have an amazing blue collection.


----------



## bagmad73

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am momentarily without words!
> 
> Sandy bag blue has blown her horn ---------- what I would not do to swim in all the blues you have in that closet of yours!
> 
> Thank you so very much for these AWESOME blue comparisons!!!!!!! You truly rock! I was just telling someone that for me the MB is a step out of my blue box. I am usually a grey blue (like Tempete) or a dark blue (like my Officier and Dark Night) or a Teal blue, but I am getting closer to wanting to try MB, I think it would blend with a lot in my wardrobe, plus maybe I need a little zing, huh?????
> 
> Thanks again for your terrific pictures!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your new* lovely* Pandora!!!!!!!



Get a MB, get a MB, get a MB. Zing Zing!


----------



## sandysandiego

You should seriously consider this one!  It is not too bright.  I love all of the same blues as you!  The only one I haven't kept is Officier.  Mine was a pt so I decided to keep the Blue Roi.  

I will keep my eyes open for a mb for you



LoveHandbags! said:


> I am momentarily without words!
> 
> Sandy bag blue has blown her horn ---------- what I would not do to swim in all the blues you have in that closet of yours!
> 
> Thank you so very much for these AWESOME blue comparisons!!!!!!! You truly rock! I was just telling someone that for me the MB is a step out of my blue box. I am usually a grey blue (like Tempete) or a dark blue (like my Officier and Dark Night) or a Teal blue, but I am getting closer to wanting to try MB, I think it would blend with a lot in my wardrobe, plus maybe I need a little zing, huh?????
> 
> Thanks again for your terrific pictures!!!!!!!!! Enjoy your new* lovely* Pandora!!!!!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I am a little crazy for blue



bagmad73 said:


> I'm not sure which I should grab and run off with.
> You have an amazing blue collection.


----------



## sandysandiego

Here it is with the other color I cannot get enough of


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> Here it is with the other color I cannot get enough of



Lovely ... Stunning colours ... Gorgoeus you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> You should seriously consider this one! It is not too bright. I love all of the same blues as you! The only one I haven't kept is Officier. Mine was a pt so I decided to keep the Blue Roi.
> 
> I will keep my eyes open for a mb for you


 I am very very seriously considering it, heeeeeee, thank so much!!!!!!!



sandysandiego said:


> Here it is with the other color I cannot get enough of


 Sandy, *you beauty*, this is fabulous on you! Thanks for sharing the mod pix with us! Mods just give us such an appreciation for the style and coloring and girl, you are rockin this one! Totally love it


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bagmad73 said:


> Get a MB, get a MB, get a MB. Zing Zing!


 
LOLOLOLOL, bagmaddy, your subliminal messages - _even in the smaller font_ - are coming thru, LOL


----------



## randr21

sandysandiego said:


> Hey cutie!
> 
> I think it looks like a subdued Outremer!  Or possibly Electric Blue.  Which is perfect!
> Just for you -  a few comparison pics.  Outremer Work, Cornflower Day & Blue
> Roi City.  It does have a little bit of purple.


 
great pics.  I especially like how you can see the diff color hw on the bals compared to the panda.  something about the not too yellow, not quite silver Givenchy hw that balances the blue like a dream.  yes, i'm obviously biased towards the panda, but the hw really offsets the pepe blue so so well, and you look lovely in the mod pic sandy.


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> View attachment 2128764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan Blue Panda in Pepe
> The color is not quite as vibrant


congrats!! love the color


----------



## bagmad73

Thought I would share my panda shots here as well.
Small violet panda calfskin gold hw.
For reference I am 5"5.


----------



## bagmad73

Ooops....forgot to insert the pic


----------



## gagabag

bagmad73 said:


> Ooops....forgot to insert the pic



Just gorgeous! I think panda looks best in shocking dark colours! Enjoy!


----------



## bagmad73

gagabag said:


> Just gorgeous! I think panda looks best in shocking dark colours! Enjoy!



Thank you *gagabag*. Have a great weekend!


----------



## allbrandspls

Bagmad, looks great on you.


----------



## bagmad73

allbrandspls said:


> Bagmad, looks great on you.



Thank you!


----------



## sandysandiego

Love this on you!  Purple is a surprising neutral! 



bagmad73 said:


> Ooops....forgot to insert the pic


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> Love this on you!  Purple is a surprising neutral!



Thank you dear *sandy*!


----------



## melovepurse

Hi everyone! I'm new to Givenchy, just got this small Pandora this week - also picked up a Proenza Schouler cosmetic pouch - think i will use my magenta PS wallet with this bag as well! No modeling pics yet...


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Ooops....forgot to insert the pic



Girl, that purple panda looks so good on you! I agree with Sandy, the purple is surprising neutral looking. Must be just to right shade to make it work. Awesome!



melovepurse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Givenchy, just got this small Pandora this week - also picked up a Proenza Schouler cosmetic pouch - think i will use my magenta PS wallet with this bag as well! No modeling pics yet...



Welcome! What a beauty for your first Gbag. Pls share modshots. Would love to see what a croc stamped panda looks like when worn.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> Ooops....forgot to insert the pic



Did you ever show what the small panda can hold? If so, can you direct me to that post? If not, can you show us?


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Did you ever show what the small panda can hold? If so, can you direct me to that post? If not, can you show us?



I did show some pics on my thread. Let me repost the here on the panda thread.


----------



## bagmad73

Here are pics of what I can fit into my small panda. I can still fit a small umbrella in if I need. It's quite spacious for a small bag but may not hang as well if full if you kwim.
My pics are not the best but hope it does help a bit.
My phone goes with my keys in the front pocket


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> I did show some pics on my thread. Let me repost the here on the panda thread.



Awesome! Thank u!  Wow, the small can really fit a nice amount of stuff.  Does she feel or look too bulky with all that?


----------



## bagmad73

hrhsunshine said:


> Awesome! Thank u!  Wow, the small can really fit a nice amount of stuff.  Does she feel or look too bulky with all that?




I don't feel it is bulky at all.
With what I have in the pic I posted, not bulky at all. If I stuff a small umbrella or a small water bottle at the bottom it may look a bit more square but still slouchy if you just readjust the stuff inside.
Hope that helps.
If you go to my thread, you will see the modeling pics of the bag with the stuff I posted


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagmad73 said:


> I don't feel it is bulky at all.
> With what I have in the pic I posted, not bulky at all. If I stuff a small umbrella or a small water bottle at the bottom it may look a bit more square but still slouchy if you just readjust the stuff inside.
> Hope that helps.
> If you go to my thread, you will see the modeling pics of the bag with the stuff I posted



Thanks girl, I will check it out.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I came across a photo that is about a year old.  It is the small panda.
I am also including a recent shot wearing a medium panda.  I think it is a medium. Does it look too big to be a medium? A large is HUGE right?

I wish I had shots of me wearing them the exact same way for better comparison.


----------



## zodiac_thr

I like the medium on you more than the small


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^me too


----------



## hrhsunshine

zodiac_thr said:


> I like the medium on you more than the small





luvmy3girls said:


> ^^me too



Thanks for ur input ladies.  I don't know if I will ever make the leap but atleast I have insight on which size looks better on me.


----------



## allbrandspls

melovepurse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to Givenchy, just got this small Pandora this week - also picked up a Proenza Schouler cosmetic pouch - think i will use my magenta PS wallet with this bag as well! No modeling pics yet...


Gorgeous, love to see modellings pic.


bagmad73 said:


> Here are pics of what I can fit into my small panda. I can still fit a small umbrella in if I need. It's quite spacious for a small bag but may not hang as well if full if you kwim.
> My pics are not the best but hope it does help a bit.
> My phone goes with my keys in the front pocket


Thanks for showing us how much it holds.


----------



## allbrandspls

hrhsunshine said:


> I came across a photo that is about a year old.  It is the small panda.
> I am also including a recent shot wearing a medium panda.  I think it is a medium. Does it look too big to be a medium? A large is HUGE right?
> 
> I wish I had shots of me wearing them the exact same way for better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8122/8625536763_972cbd24f1_c.jpg[/QUOTE]
> I prefer the medium on you.


----------



## melovepurse

A couple of modeling pics plus what inside the bag...Croc small Pandora in black 

I'm 5'3" FYI


----------



## allbrandspls

^ great modelling pic. Love the croc texture.


----------



## bagmad73

melovepurse said:


> A couple of modeling pics plus what inside the bag...Croc small Pandora in black
> 
> I'm 5'3" FYI



It looks perfect on you. Thank you for sharing your pics. You can fit your hairbrush in too!!! Wow!


----------



## melovepurse

Thanks bagmad73!!  I included my ugly brush cause its HUGE and I fit everything in this photo, still had room for more. The small really holds quite a bit. The medium size looks massive on me, I can't wear it.




bagmad73 said:


> It looks perfect on you. Thank you for sharing your pics. You can fit your hairbrush in too!!! Wow!


----------



## melovepurse

One more photo w. a different dress...and one hand held photo.
I can get the handle over my shoulder, but it's in the armpit and not very comfy or attractive...


----------



## sandysandiego

This is super cute on you!  



melovepurse said:


> One more photo w. a different dress...and one hand held photo.
> I can get the handle over my shoulder, but it's in the armpit and not very comfy or attractive...


----------



## sandysandiego

Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy



Love this


----------



## bagmad73

sandysandiego said:


> Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy


----------



## foxgal

sandysandiego said:


> Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy


 
Yum!


----------



## zodiac_thr

sandysandiego said:


> Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy



drooling


----------



## allbrandspls

sandysandiego said:


> Washed Dark Brown Croc Embossed Panda.  The leather on the croc embossed is so smooshy



Looks so beautiful, congrats! Love to see a modelling pic.


----------



## pzammie

Help me decide!  I have this lovely, soft goat skin beige medium pandora and would like to get a black medium pandora, but I'm not sure whether to get black Pepe or black Goat!!  I read somewhere in this thread that Pepe was stiffer and that worries me. Also what's all the fuss about color transfer?  Is that for Pepe bags only?


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Help me decide!  I have this lovely, soft goat skin beige medium pandora and would like to get a black medium pandora, but I'm not sure whether to get black Pepe or black Goat!!  I read somewhere in this thread that Pepe was stiffer and that worries me. Also what's all the fuss about color transfer?  Is that for Pepe bags only?
> View attachment 2146977
> 
> View attachment 2146978



I personally am not a fan of Pepe leather, something about the crinkly look of it just doesn't appeal to me. I did see the new Elephant color in Pepe and that looked rather nice. I've owned a black goat skin Pandora and the color was just dull, maybe I didn't wait for it to get it's natural sheen after some use but I found myself exchanging it for a navy blue one. My vote then goes to black Pepe.


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> I personally am not a fan of Pepe leather, something about the crinkly look of it just doesn't appeal to me. I did see the new Elephant color in Pepe and that looked rather nice. I've owned a black goat skin Pandora and the color was just dull, maybe I didn't wait for it to get it's natural sheen after some use but I found myself exchanging it for a navy blue one. My vote then goes to black Pepe.


Thanks Melikey!  You've been such a good source for me!  What about the stiffness and color transfer issue.  Do you think Pepe is stiffer and more prone to color transfer?


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Thanks Melikey!  You've been such a good source for me!  What about the stiffness and color transfer issue.  Do you think Pepe is stiffer and more prone to color transfer?



I don't think color transfer will be an issue for either type of leather since it'll be a dark color, in your case black. So far I've heard raves about both the Pepe and goat as far as durability. I can only speak for goat since I have one and let me tell you, I do not baby that bag and I've had it for several months now to almost daily usage and it still looks new! I am a fan of the black Pepe with light gold hardware. It's very cool.


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Thanks Melikey!  You've been such a good source for me!  What about the stiffness and color transfer issue.  Do you think Pepe is stiffer and more prone to color transfer?



You're welcome! Anything I can do to help


----------



## randr21

I prefer the look of pepe on the panda, especially if it's a rich tone or dark neutral.  why not order both online or check them out in person if you can and decide?


----------



## foxgal

bagmad73 said:


> Ooops....forgot to insert the pic



Wow, beauty color!


----------



## bagmad73

foxgal said:


> Wow, beauty color!



Thanks foxgal!


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> She's here!  A few quick pics.



Have you used this bag yet? How is it with color transfer? Any issues?? Thanks..love it


----------



## foxgal

pzammie said:


> Thanks Melikey!  You've been such a good source for me!  What about the stiffness and color transfer issue.  Do you think Pepe is stiffer and more prone to color transfer?


 
I don't have a goat panda, but my pepe one is not stiff at all! It's very smooshy and soft. I can imagine the goat feels softer to the touch as the pepe almost has like a "coating" with the way the leather is treated, but it doesn't make the bag stiff. 

As for color transfer, you wouldn't have to worry about this with a dark bag. Since you already have a goat, I vote for getting a black pepe panda - it looks fabulous!


----------



## pzammie

Thanks Foxgal!  I am def leaning toward the Pepe for my second Panda. Either black or this great blue I saw recently.


----------



## pzammie

My new black pepe panda!!


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569



Gorge! It looks fabulous with your red outfit. Givenchy is habit forming!


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Thanks Foxgal!  I am def leaning toward the Pepe for my second Panda. Either black or this great blue I saw recently.



Was it the azure blue goat? It's an amazing color! Sold fast at my local Barneys! I really had to stop myself from getting it because I already have a navy blue one.


----------



## randr21

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569


 
love the panda in pepe!  gorgeous yard too.


----------



## pzammie

Thanks!  It's finally spring in Baltimore!


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> Was it the azure blue goat? It's an amazing color! Sold fast at my local Barneys! I really had to stop myself from getting it because I already have a navy blue one.



Hmmm. No it was blue pepe. It's on Ssense right now. I asked them for the exact name of the color nd they wrote back "blue."  Lol!  Now that I have the beige goat and the black pepe I may have to cool it a while.


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> Gorge! It looks fabulous with your red outfit. Givenchy is habit forming!



Yep!  It really is addictive. I sold like 3 Bals to get my 2 Givenchy and with more money in my Paypal acct I'm thinking of getting a mini panda in a pop color but I'll prob chill for now.


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Yep!  It really is addictive. I sold like 3 Bals to get my 2 Givenchy and with more money in my Paypal acct I'm thinking of getting a mini panda in a pop color but I'll prob chill for now.



Ever consider a mini Lucrezia or Nightingale?


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> Ever consider a mini Lucrezia or Nightingale?



Thought about Nightengale.  I'm small so I have to be careful with big bags. Will have to visit them when I'm in NY and try them on for size--maybe the small Nightengale instead of the medium.


----------



## zodiac_thr

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569



I really like this pic, from the outfit to the background


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Thought about Nightengale.  I'm small so I have to be careful with big bags. Will have to visit them when I'm in NY and try them on for size--maybe the small Nightengale instead of the medium.



There's a mini Luc and mini Nightingale that you can wear cross body, SO ADORABLE.


----------



## melikey

pzammie said:


> Thought about Nightengale.  I'm small so I have to be careful with big bags. Will have to visit them when I'm in NY and try them on for size--maybe the small Nightengale instead of the medium.



It's actually called Micro Nightingale and Lucrezia Mini. So adorbs.


----------



## pzammie

melikey said:


> It's actually called Micro Nightingale and Lucrezia Mini. So adorbs.



Ooohh!  I will keep these in mind!  Thanks Melikey!!


----------



## emilyenglish

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569



It looks fantastic on you! I have the same one. It's such a versatile bag


----------



## ssv003

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569



Beautiful! I have the same one, too, if that yours a large. It's the best bag ever. Certainly not a "novelty" lol. It's very classic and understated and unique but is also such a strong workhorse bag. So happy since I purchased it last year! Hope you will enjoy!


----------



## melikey

Medium dark brown Pandora. So versatile and easy to take care of.


----------



## mmmilkman

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569



Wow you look great with your panda! Love how it pops out from your outfit


----------



## melikey

Love my durable but stylish Pandora!


----------



## foxgal

pzammie said:


> My new black pepe panda!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156569


 
Yay you got the pepe! Looks fabulous!


----------



## foxgal

melikey said:


> Love my durable but stylish Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2159590


 
Looks fabulous on you! You've got great style!


----------



## melikey

foxgal said:


> Looks fabulous on you! You've got great style!



Thank you foxgal!


----------



## pzammie

ssv003 said:


> Beautiful! I have the same one, too, if that yours a large. It's the best bag ever. Certainly not a "novelty" lol. It's very classic and understated and unique but is also such a strong workhorse bag. So happy since I purchased it last year! Hope you will enjoy!



Mine's actually a medium it's just that I'm so small!!  Lol!!  Thinking about getting a mini in a bright pop color for fun.


----------



## pzammie

zodiac_thr said:


> I really like this pic, from the outfit to the background



Thanks Zodiac!  The outfit is Isabel Marant and the background is my backyard finally coming to life this spring!


----------



## pzammie

emilyenglish said:


> It looks fantastic on you! I have the same one. It's such a versatile bag



Thanks EmilyEnglish!!


----------



## pzammie

mmmilkman said:


> Wow you look great with your panda! Love how it pops out from your outfit



Thanks!!


----------



## pzammie

foxgal said:


> Yay you got the pepe! Looks fabulous!



Yep!  And I LOVE it!  Thanks for your encouragement!!


----------



## ssv003

pzammie said:


> Mine's actually a medium it's just that I'm so small!!  Lol!!  Thinking about getting a mini in a bright pop color for fun.



Yes!! That's a great idea. Now you have me thinking that too, hehe. Maybe a red would be nice. The medium looks so good on you! I'm so happy you're loving your bag. There's not a better feeling than that.


----------



## pzammie

ssv003 said:


> Yes!! That's a great idea. Now you have me thinking that too, hehe. Maybe a red would be nice. The medium looks so good on you! I'm so happy you're loving your bag. There's not a better feeling than that.



Yep! The mini red would really pop and what about this little beauty:


----------



## luvmy3girls

sandysandiego said:


> Here it is with the other color I cannot get enough of


Is this a med or small?


----------



## sandysandiego

HI!  It is the medium.   All of mine are mediums.  Which one are you thinking of getting?





luvmy3girls said:


> Is this a med or small?


----------



## sandysandiego

I have not had a chance to wear it yet.  End of the semester and school is hectic.  
We are also having some construction done at home



luvmy3girls said:


> Have you used this bag yet? How is it with color transfer? Any issues?? Thanks..love it


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies,

Got a pandora recently but the leather patch is missing and the serial number is at a corner of the bag. Anyone knows which season is it from? Its 100% sheepskin. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ki29

Hi, any SA to recommend from Paris? I would love to purchase a Pandora online?


----------



## bagmad73

ki29 said:


> Hi, any SA to recommend from Paris? I would love to purchase a Pandora online?



You cannot order online from the Paris boutique. You need to call them. List of stores and contacts are on the givenchy website.
Good luck!


----------



## melikey

On the way back to San Francisco from Miami.


----------



## bagmad73

melikey said:


> On the way back to San Francisco from Miami.
> 
> View attachment 2179604



:coolpics:
Those shoes are just fabulous!


----------



## melikey

bagmad73 said:


> :coolpics:
> Those shoes are just fabulous!



Thanks! I'm wearing them out quite fast I think :-/


----------



## shinegal

Placed order for a small red croc pandora without seeing IRL. Hope my instincts are right! Cant wait to receive it


----------



## zodiac_thr

shinegal said:


> Placed order for a small red croc pandora without seeing IRL. Hope my instincts are right! Cant wait to receive it



red would be prefect in small size


----------



## shinegal

zodiac_thr said:


> red would be prefect in small size



good to hear! thanks


----------



## shinegal

Here she is!! 

See more of her pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/thank-you-tpfers-i-got-a-second-g-818597.html#post24623895


----------



## melikey

shinegal said:


> Here she is!!
> 
> See more of her pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/thank-you-tpfers-i-got-a-second-g-818597.html#post24623895



O. M. G. 

That's gorgeous.


----------



## shinegal

melikey said:


> O. M. G.
> 
> That's gorgeous.



Thanks melikey!! Her colour under sun


----------



## melikey

Navy blue.


----------



## Bommie

My first sky blue pandora small..


----------



## Bommie

Here is the picture


----------



## shinegal

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



as beautiful as the clear blue sky


----------



## melikey

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



Gorgeous color!


----------



## zodiac_thr

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



It made me smile


----------



## iameytiaree

sandysandiego said:


> This is a striking bag!  Enjoy!



Thank you! (Sorry for the very late reply..havent been able to log in to TPF for awhile!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

My first Pandora!!!
Took advantage of a pre-sale at LVR and brought home this adorable little pop of colour


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## shinegal

Straight-Laced said:


>



So pretty n unique!!!


----------



## babyhug

Straight-Laced said:


>



I love it ! So different.


----------



## babyhug

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



 love it, love it.  I got same color&size, but it is pepe leather. It is on the way, can't wait.


----------



## Bommie

shinegal said:


> as beautiful as the clear blue sky










melikey said:


> Gorgeous color!











zodiac_thr said:


> It made me smile



Thanks all.. this is my first blue bag and hope will not get dirty easily


----------



## hrhsunshine

Straight-Laced said:


>



OMG! First post I have seen for this one! What a show stopper!
Pls share some mod shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



Beautiful fun pop for summer!


----------



## Bommie

babyhug said:


> love it, love it.  I got same color&size, but it is pepe leather. It is on the way, can't wait.



I'm loving the color too.. but the strap is kind of long for me.. (im 5'2").. any idea to shorten it?


----------



## Bommie

babyhug said:


> I love it ! So different.



So unique!  Congrats!! Is that mini?


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


>


 
i love this print, am considering getting the med gale...such a beautiful and unique collectible.  you're so lucky to get it on sale at LVR!


----------



## Straight-Laced

randr21 said:


> i love this print, am considering getting the med gale...such a beautiful and unique collectible.  you're so lucky to get it on sale at LVR!



thanks so much!!!  I didn't get the greatest deal in the world but I had to have this little Panda with the three foulard prints so I'm happy  
I hope you get the printed gale!


----------



## Straight-Laced

hrhsunshine said:


> OMG! First post I have seen for this one! What a show stopper!
> Pls share some mod shots.




Thanks!!!  I'll take some more pics soon


----------



## Straight-Laced

shinegal said:


> So pretty n unique!!!



Thank you I love it!!



babyhug said:


> I love it ! So different.



Thanks babyhug!!


----------



## angelintan




----------



## klarased

was wondering if medium pandora fits a macbook air 11"? 
thanks


----------



## melikey

angelintan said:


>



Great color and I love your outfit!


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^love the orange colour, looks great with blue oufit.


----------



## shinegal

Sitting pretty in fitting room


----------



## bagmad73

Bommie said:


> Here is the picture



I really love sky blue...and on a panda..it is just amazing!



Straight-Laced said:


>



Wow! Truly unique. Can't wait for more pics!



angelintan said:


>


I love the orange!



shinegal said:


> Sitting pretty in fitting room
> View attachment 2191618



Very very pretty indeed!


----------



## allbrandspls

shinegal said:


> Sitting pretty in fitting room
> View attachment 2191618



Beautiful croc orange!!! any modelling pics?


----------



## shinegal

allbrandspls said:


> Beautiful croc orange!!! any modelling pics?



thanks!! check out my reveal thread  
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/thank-you-tpfers-i-got-a-second-g-818597.html


----------



## schadenfreude

klarased said:


> was wondering if medium pandora fits a macbook air 11"?
> thanks



Not really. It can go vertically in the main compartment but a couple inches sticks out of the top.


----------



## klarased

schadenfreude said:


> Not really. It can go vertically in the main compartment but a couple inches sticks out of the top.



thanks a lot, I'll go for the large then!


----------



## Straight-Laced

angelintan said:


>




fabulous bag - love how you're wearing it!!!


----------



## sexyladyyy

hello im very new to this forum. im planning to buy my first givenchy bag and ive decided to go with pandora. The size would be medium and color black. But I am confused which one to get, the pepe or goat leather. 

although im leaning towards the pepe because i like that it looks slouchy and not too heavy (i hope, im only 5'1) but since i am always out for client meetings, will it still give me that "business" look? 

thanks and appreciate any advises here...


----------



## mmmilkman

sexyladyyy said:


> hello im very new to this forum. im planning to buy my first givenchy bag and ive decided to go with pandora. The size would be medium and color black. But I am confused which one to get, the pepe or goat leather.
> 
> although im leaning towards the pepe because i like that it looks slouchy and not too heavy (i hope, im only 5'1) but since i am always out for client meetings, will it still give me that "business" look?
> 
> thanks and appreciate any advises here...



Welcome to the forum! 

I think both bags are fine for client meetings, but I do feel the goat leather will give you more of the "business" look (especially if the hardware is silver.)

However, although the pepe leather has that slouchy look, the gold hardware gives it that luxurious feeling, which still makes it business appropriate (geez I hope that helped! LOL.)

But I think no matter which bag you choose, it's your outfit that will set the tone, whether you're going for casual or business. A black Pandora will go with anything! Good luck and can't wait to see which one you choose.


----------



## sexyladyyy

mmmilkman said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think both bags are fine for client meetings, but I do feel the goat leather will give you more of the "business" look (especially if the hardware is silver.)
> 
> However, although the pepe leather has that slouchy look, the gold hardware gives it that luxurious feeling, which still makes it business appropriate (geez I hope that helped! LOL.)
> 
> But I think no matter which bag you choose, it's your outfit that will set the tone, whether you're going for casual or business. A black Pandora will go with anything! Good luck and can't wait to see which one you choose.


 

thank you! im still gearing towards pepe. hehe. im just excited i want to decide and buy soon!


----------



## randr21

sexyladyyy said:


> thank you! im still gearing towards pepe. hehe. im just excited i want to decide and buy soon!


 
depending on how "business formal" your job is in, the pepe Pandora may be a lil too edgy casual.  e.g., if you're in finance or legal, i wouldn't recommend it, but then again, wear what makes you happy.  personally, i like the look of pepe on a panda the most, and the black is a absolute no brainer in pepe.


----------



## shinegal

Delighted to share my medium black shiny bubble calf in ghw 
Thanks for viewing


----------



## Bommie

Wow black w ghw is so beautiful!! I think I need one too


----------



## shinegal

Thanks Bommie!


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> Delighted to share my medium black shiny bubble calf in ghw
> Thanks for viewing



Congratulations! Wow! The combo looks amazing!


----------



## pixiejenna

shinegal said:


> Delighted to share my medium black shiny bubble calf in ghw
> Thanks for viewing



I wanna pet your bag! Love the leather.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just got my first Pandora today!  I got the large pepe and am in LOVE!  It's so slouchy and just perfect!  I had never considered this bag until my SA suggested it--def glad she did!


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations! Wow! The combo looks amazing!



Thanks!!


----------



## shinegal

pixiejenna said:


> I wanna pet your bag! Love the leather.



Thanks!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

shinegal said:


> Delighted to share my medium black shiny bubble calf in ghw
> Thanks for viewing



GORGEOUS bag - great choice!!!


----------



## randr21

shinegal said:


> Delighted to share my medium black shiny bubble calf in ghw
> Thanks for viewing


 
the texture makes the black less stark, which goes really well with the lighter gold toned hw.  what a stunning combo. 



emcosmo1639 said:


> I just got my first Pandora today! I got the large pepe and am in LOVE! It's so slouchy and just perfect! I had never considered this bag until my SA suggested it--def glad she did!


 
color, pic?  enquiring minds wanna see!


----------



## shinegal

Straight-Laced said:


> GORGEOUS bag - great choice!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## shinegal

randr21 said:


> the texture makes the black less stark, which goes really well with the lighter gold toned hw.  what a stunning combo.
> 
> 
> Thanks!! the bubble texture turned out better than I thought.. thankfully my impulse purchase turned out great..phew!


----------



## emcosmo1639

randr21 said:


> the texture makes the black less stark, which goes really well with the lighter gold toned hw.  what a stunning combo.
> 
> 
> 
> color, pic?  enquiring minds wanna see!



It's the large black pepe and is perfect!  I never would have thought to try this bag if it weren't for my SA.  I'll post a pic tomorrow--it really is a beauty!


----------



## ssv003

I just want to say that all of your Pandoras are fabulous!!  

I haven't worn mine in a while (large black pepe with ghw) but I can't wait to take it out again. Such an amazing bag!! After seeing all of yours, I want to get one in another color now. The colors on this thread are so amazing!! Thanks everyone for sharing your beautiful bags 

Here's a pic of mine from when I first got it. Not sure if I shared this here before but here she is!


----------



## tracybeloved

I'm in!!


----------



## tracybeloved

My small goat pandora in PINKkkkkk


----------



## ssv003

tracybeloved said:


> View attachment 2203433
> 
> My small goat pandora in PINKkkkkk



So pretty!!! Congrats


----------



## allbrandspls

tracybeloved said:


> I'm in!!
> View attachment 2203432



Love the pink! Congrats!


----------



## randr21

tracybeloved said:


> I'm in!!
> View attachment 2203432



Baby pink can make even the edgiest cool bag cute...love it.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hello. I am going to buy my first givenchy and going for pandora medium. In Purple pepe leather. Because the store has run out of black. Too excited!  I hope its nicer in actual just having a friend buy for me


----------



## randr21

sexyladyyy said:


> Hello. I am going to buy my first givenchy and going for pandora medium. In Purple pepe leather. Because the store has run out of black. Too excited!  I hope its nicer in actual just having a friend buy for me



Ooh, very excited to see the purple pep from 2013!  Ive always thought purple is like the stealthy color version of black. Good choice.


----------



## sexyladyyy

randr21 said:


> Ooh, very excited to see the purple pep from 2013!  Ive always thought purple is like the stealthy color version of black. Good choice.



This is what I will be getting in two weeks time


----------



## melovepurse

Where are u finding the purple pandora? Would love to get one!


----------



## randr21

melovepurse said:


> Where are u finding the purple pandora? Would love to get one!



You need to quote post in order for poster to see your question.


----------



## sexyladyyy

melovepurse said:


> Where are u finding the purple pandora? Would love to get one!



A friend is getting this from Italy.  Not sure which mall exactly.


----------



## alouette

Got this beauty during the BG sale.  Love it to pieces.  It's unique and will work well with my basic wardrobe.


----------



## alouette

and a couple more pics.


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> Got this beauty during the BG sale.  Love it to pieces.  It's unique and will work well with my basic wardrobe.



I was totally checking this out after straight-lace got her two...so glad you were able to score this during the sale alouette! Its an absolute unique beauty like you said. Hope to see lots of mod shots.


----------



## shinegal

Medium pandora in shiny bubble leather. Find it bit heavy.. But love the leather all the same


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:


> I was totally checking this out after straight-lace got her two...so glad you were able to score this during the sale alouette! Its an absolute unique beauty like you said. Hope to see lots of mod shots.



Thanks much!  It's lamb but still feels rather thick.  I won't have to baby it as much.


----------



## emcosmo1639

After carrying my large Pepe Pandora for a few days I'm in love--it's such a great bag!  I'd been looking for a great, slouchy bag for a while and hadn't found "the" bag, this is it!  I think the shape had turned me off, but once you start carrying it gets really slouchy and is just perfect!


----------



## allbrandspls

alouette said:


> and a couple more pics.



congrat on finding a great deal! Enjoy!


----------



## allbrandspls

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2210038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium pandora in shiny bubble leather. Find it bit heavy.. But love the leather all the same



Wow bubbly it is, but a true beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## psumpkin

Hi! My first time posting on the Givenchy forum  Just got a new pandora a few weeks back when I was holidaying in London! 






Here is my medium pandora in baby blue! It was love at first sight and I knew I had to have her!





And here she is with her little brother, my mini pandora which I got from the reebonz 99% off sale (He only cost me SGD $13.50!)

Thanks for reading!  Loving all the pandoras in this forum!


----------



## mai-mai

My ootd medium givenchy pandora w/ phw cdc eb & uniqlo top.


----------



## allbrandspls

psumpkin said:


> Hi! My first time posting on the Givenchy forum  Just got a new pandora a few weeks back when I was holidaying in London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my medium pandora in baby blue! It was love at first sight and I knew I had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her little brother, my mini pandora which I got from the reebonz 99% off sale (He only cost me SGD $13.50!)
> 
> Thanks for reading!  Loving all the pandoras in this forum!


Congrats on both! 99% off that's unbelievable!


----------



## allbrandspls

mai-mai said:


> My ootd medium givenchy pandora w/ phw cdc eb & uniqlo top.
> View attachment 2211194



Pretty, lovely blue.


----------



## hrhsunshine

OMG! I've been missing out on so many beauties!!!!



ssv003 said:


> I just want to say that all of your Pandoras are fabulous!!
> 
> I haven't worn mine in a while (large black pepe with ghw) but I can't wait to take it out again. Such an amazing bag!! After seeing all of yours, I want to get one in another color now. The colors on this thread are so amazing!! Thanks everyone for sharing your beautiful bags
> 
> Here's a pic of mine from when I first got it. Not sure if I shared this here before but here she is!
> 
> View attachment 2202697



SSV: Congrats on this great classic combo Panda! She will serve you very well.  



tracybeloved said:


> I'm in!!
> View attachment 2203432



Tracy: Super cute and hot in the pastel pink. What a great color for the season.



alouette said:


> Got this beauty during the BG sale.  Love it to pieces.  It's unique and will work well with my basic wardrobe.



Alouette! You go girl! Great bold choice. Would LOVE to see modshots of this one.



psumpkin said:


> Hi! My first time posting on the Givenchy forum  Just got a new pandora a few weeks back when I was holidaying in London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my medium pandora in baby blue! It was love at first sight and I knew I had to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here she is with her little brother, my mini pandora which I got from the reebonz 99% off sale (He only cost me SGD $13.50!)
> 
> Thanks for reading!  Loving all the pandoras in this forum!



Psumpkin: Welcome! What great Pandas you have. Baby blue will be great for the summer! Such a cute color! The mini's sale price is UN-BELIEVABLE!!!  Best score I have ever heard of! Congrats!


----------



## luvmy3girls

alouette said:


> Got this beauty during the BG sale.  Love it to pieces.  It's unique and will work well with my basic wardrobe.



Love this bag, is it avail to purchase online? Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you think having a black pandora and anthracite pandora is too similar in color? Does anyone know if the anthracite is a dark grey or is it lighter? Thanks


----------



## Mariapia

Anthracite is a dark grey.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Mariapia said:


> Anthracite is a dark grey.



Is it too similar to black?


----------



## randr21

cw2323 said:


> do you think the medium size pandora would look too big on me? I'm only 5ft.
> 
> Thanks!



If you wear heels usually and like to carry bigger bags, you should be fine. If you have a boyishly slim figure, id suggest you trying the small panda for size.


----------



## Mariapia

luvmy3girls said:


> Is it too similar to black?


 No! Anthracite is a dark grey but a lot lighter than black!
I love anthracite bags myself.


----------



## alouette

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this bag, is it avail to purchase online? Thanks



I purchased mine online but so far, haven't seen another available online.


----------



## Be_LoVed

My new baby


----------



## melikey

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



Ooh gorgeous


----------



## shinegal

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310


so classy  love it


----------



## zodiac_thr

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



Beautiful


----------



## randr21

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310


 
this bag looks sooo much better than the online retailer pics.  initially, I didn't really pay attention, but seeing yours have definitely changed my mind.  cant wait to see some mod shots if you don't mind.  this is the first of its kind on our sf.


----------



## Be_LoVed

Thank you so much guys, I will post some mod pictures soon


----------



## mai-mai

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310


 
Gorgeous Pandora there... congrats


----------



## fivezero

Be_LoVed said:


> Thank you so much guys, I will post some mod pictures soon


I love it! I wanted that one but the SA said they were sold out. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Be_LoVed

fivezero said:


> I love it! I wanted that one but the SA said they were sold out. Congrats and enjoy!!



I think you can still find it at ssense


----------



## fivezero

Be_LoVed said:


> I think you can still find it at ssense



Thanks - I ended up getting a different one. Figures, right?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



Congrats...so pretty. Is it heavy? TIA


----------



## Be_LoVed

MrsRance said:


> Congrats...so pretty. Is it heavy? TIA



Nope


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Be_LoVed said:


> Nope



Thank you dear. I want to buy but still contemplating


----------



## eurociella

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



Ooohhhh  just the one i'm hunting for!
Gorgeous!

Few questions:
1. Is it made of nappa leather aka lambskin? If it's lambskin, doesn't that make it prone to scratch? I'm planning to use the bag for my everyday one, so it needs to be durable. Any ideas compared to the black in goat? I don't want a pepe coz i love the "clean" look in a black bag.

2. Does it come in two kinds of hardware? I notice yours is gold, but i saw one in bragmybag.com, she put up a black woven with silver hw.

Thanks for the info, dear....enjoy ur bag! It's really a nice one


----------



## Be_LoVed

eurociella said:


> Ooohhhh  just the one i'm hunting for!
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. Is it made of nappa leather aka lambskin? If it's lambskin, doesn't that make it prone to scratch? I'm planning to use the bag for my everyday one, so it needs to be durable. Any ideas compared to the black in goat? I don't want a pepe coz i love the "clean" look in a black bag.
> 
> 2. Does it come in two kinds of hardware? I notice yours is gold, but i saw one in bragmybag.com, she put up a black woven with silver hw.
> 
> Thanks for the info, dear....enjoy ur bag! It's really a nice one



Thanks eurociella, to answer your questions
1 it's made of lambskin, I've been carrying it around for 2 weeks both for work and as a gym bag when I am heading to my dance class, so far I don't see any scratches. I only have one pandora, so I don't know how it is compared to the goat skin, but  I am thinking the goat one might be more durable. Just the nature of the leather.
The lamb skin is just soo buttery soft...
2 I only saw woven pandora with gold hardware. I have no idea whether it comes in silver as well.
Hope this info helps, let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## ellena_x

I can't seem to find any care tips for Givenchy textured washed pandora. I have the large size in black and just says use specialist cleaner but I want to keep it in top condition and the bottom corners are showing wear. Any advice would be great. TIA


----------



## alouette

ellena_x said:


> I can't seem to find any care tips for Givenchy textured washed pandora. I have the large size in black and just says use specialist cleaner but I want to keep it in top condition and the bottom corners are showing wear. Any advice would be great. TIA



If bottom corners are showing wear, I'd recommend Leather Honey.  I've used it on my Bal bag and it works wonders.  Try a discreet test spot first if paranoid.  I bit the bullet, drank 3 glasses of wine and dove in with my Bal - LH worked fabulously!  It'll moisturize any dry spots and lessen the appearance of wear, at least that is my personal experience. 

hrhsunshine recommended LH on Bal bags and soo glad she did!


----------



## yuki920923

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



This is gorgeous! I am new to Givenchy....is that a small pandora? Or a medium?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Be_LoVed said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 2217307
> 
> View attachment 2217310



Congrats!!!  How is the leather on the weave? does the weave created a more structured top panel? Pls share mod shots!


----------



## lisahopkins

I've been thinking about getting a black goatskin medium pandora after seeing one in Selfridges so thought I'd better check out this thread, wish I hadn't !!! 

Now I want a grey/dark grey croc embossed one too, the really soft slouchy ones. And have seen a gorgeous bag for sale that is black with a red top flap with embossed star shapes..... I'm doomed 

Have learnt a lot reading this thread and enjoyed all the lovely pics..... Thank you.


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi

I'm new to this blog and I have just bought a Pandora Medium in Washed Leather. I was deciding between the goat skin with silver HW and this Washed leather with GHW.

Have anyone of you experienced this... I got to choose between 2 of the washed leather and both were like different ( even though it looked the same ). One feels "thicker" and stiffer than the other. The other was softer and feels " thinner". 

The SA recommended that I get the "thicker" feel one saying maybe the leather is thicker therefore more durable. Anyways... I had to return that after I saw that there was a scratched on the inside of the handle and the leather looks like it's peeled off. 

So I ended up with the thinner feel one.

Which is more durable... the washed leather or goat skin ?! 

Now that I found the peeled scratched on the handle... I'm afraid that the rest of the leather will be easily scratched and peeled whilst using it.

Would love to hear from you... Pandora lovers = )

Thank you


----------



## mmmilkman

hannahchloe said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this blog and I have just bought a Pandora Medium in Washed Leather. I was deciding between the goat skin with silver HW and this Washed leather with GHW.
> 
> Have anyone of you experienced this... I got to choose between 2 of the washed leather and both were like different ( even though it looked the same ). One feels "thicker" and stiffer than the other. The other was softer and feels " thinner".
> 
> The SA recommended that I get the "thicker" feel one saying maybe the leather is thicker therefore more durable. Anyways... I had to return that after I saw that there was a scratched on the inside of the handle and the leather looks like it's peeled off.
> 
> So I ended up with the thinner feel one.
> 
> Which is more durable... the washed leather or goat skin ?!
> 
> Now that I found the peeled scratched on the handle... I'm afraid that the rest of the leather will be easily scratched and peeled whilst using it.
> 
> Would love to hear from you... Pandora lovers = )
> 
> Thank you



I've a Panda in goatskin and Obsedia in washed leather (that's the wrinkled leather, right?) I don't baby my bags that much (I use public transport with them, stick them under the airplane seat in front of me, etc.) but they still look good as new. There are minor scratches here and there but aren't obvious unless you zoom in on them.

So I guess in terms of durability, they are pretty much equal. I've been inspecting my bags for peeling but I don't see any so that's a good sign! Lol. 

Maybe you can talk to an SA and ask if they can recommend any type of leather care products to protect the handles?


----------



## alouette

hannahchloe said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this blog and I have just bought a Pandora Medium in Washed Leather. I was deciding between the goat skin with silver HW and this Washed leather with GHW.
> 
> Have anyone of you experienced this... I got to choose between 2 of the washed leather and both were like different ( even though it looked the same ). One feels "thicker" and stiffer than the other. The other was softer and feels " thinner".
> 
> The SA recommended that I get the "thicker" feel one saying maybe the leather is thicker therefore more durable. Anyways... I had to return that after I saw that there was a scratched on the inside of the handle and the leather looks like it's peeled off.
> 
> So I ended up with the thinner feel one.
> 
> Which is more durable... the washed leather or goat skin ?!
> 
> Now that I found the peeled scratched on the handle... I'm afraid that the rest of the leather will be easily scratched and peeled whilst using it.
> 
> Would love to hear from you... Pandora lovers = )
> 
> Thank you



Both pepe and goat should be durable enough to withstand normal use.  I have a goatskin Pandora and Nightingale.  Both have help up quite nicely without being treated in any way.  My vote goes for goatskin.


----------



## nappytoots

alouette said:


> and a couple more pics.



is it leather or PVC? confused by Neimans descrtiption...


----------



## alouette

nappytoots said:


> is it leather or PVC? confused by Neimans descrtiption...



Nappa leather


----------



## nappytoots

alouette said:


> Nappa leather



thanks! wear it in good health! i am jealous of yours! can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## hotmilktea

hi ladies. after reading over 100 pages here i decided to go ahead with my first givenchy pandora. i wanted a bright color and orange caught my eyes. however the cross body strap is really long for me, and when i walk it seems to be getting in the way. any ladies can recommend where to shorten the strap? i m from singapore.


----------



## eiiv

Hi everybody, this is my first post! I decided to join the forum after lurking for a while as a silent visitor. I figured it should be fitting that I post a picture of my first Pandora here (also my first Givenchy bag).  

The bag is stuffed full of paper inside.


----------



## Be_LoVed

hrhsunshine said:


> Congrats!!!  How is the leather on the weave? does the weave created a more structured top panel? Pls share mod shots!



The leather in the weave is pretty soft too, I wouldn't say it's very structured only because I am comparing it to my prada saffiano, but it adds a little interest IMO


----------



## randr21

eiiv said:


> Hi everybody, this is my first post! I decided to join the forum after lurking for a while as a silent visitor. I figured it should be fitting that I post a picture of my first Pandora here (also my first Givenchy bag).
> 
> The bag is stuffed full of paper inside.



Tri colored panda, what a treat for us.  Can't wait to see some more pics when u take her out.


----------



## melvel

I've been looking for this color of Pandora for ages, can anyone here tell me how what the color name is (and the type of leather) and how much it costs?  I was in Paris and London the past two weeks and didn't see it anywhere! I'm desperate!


----------



## zodiac_thr

melvel said:


> I've been looking for this color of Pandora for ages, can anyone here tell me how what the color name is (and the type of leather) and how much it costs?  I was in Paris and London the past two weeks and didn't see it anywhere! I'm desperate!



wow, this color combo is beautiful, it is the first time i see it too. good luck on your hunt


----------



## melvel

^I actually saw it and touched it and was prepared to buy it in the local duty free store where I live. Unfortunately, they wouldn't sell it to me because of duty free restrictions. I wanted to cry!


----------



## zodiac_thr

wow, that is suck. sorry to hear that.


----------



## eiiv

randr21 said:


> Tri colored panda, what a treat for us.  Can't wait to see some more pics when u take her out.



=) Will try to take some pics when I'm out with her!


----------



## eiiv

Oh wow. I've never seen this tri-color combo also. Interesting. The one on the left, yes (well...I've seen it on the web).  Definitely looks easier to maintain than my lighter color Panda. 



melvel said:


> I've been looking for this color of Pandora for ages, can anyone here tell me how what the color name is (and the type of leather) and how much it costs?  I was in Paris and London the past two weeks and didn't see it anywhere! I'm desperate!


----------



## Rocket_girl

alouette said:


> If bottom corners are showing wear, I'd recommend Leather Honey.  I've used it on my Bal bag and it works wonders.  Try a discreet test spot first if paranoid.  I bit the bullet, drank 3 glasses of wine and dove in with my Bal - LH worked fabulously!  It'll moisturize any dry spots and lessen the appearance of wear, at least that is my personal experience.
> 
> hrhsunshine recommended LH on Bal bags and soo glad she did!



I can second the rx for Leather Honey. That stuff is magic. You can see several of my odes to leather honey over on the Rebecca Minkoff thread. Have not yet used on my Pandora, as mine is black goatskin, which seems so far to be utterly wear-proof. Soft and thick and smooshy, yet It's practically ballistic


----------



## Rocket_girl

For all those who are wondering about goatskin: I have the medium (new medium, formerly small size) in black goatskin, and it feels indestructible. It is thick and smooshy, but it does not scratch at all. I have other more delicate bags, but this is not one of them. I have not compared to the other Pandora leathers - none anywhere nearby to touch- but I can say this one is possibly the toughest bag I own.


----------



## Prada143

I'd like to ask you ladies (and lads), how many Pandoras do you have in your collection? I have 2 now (med black pepe and med blue jean goat) and would love to add more- but i feel so guilty buying different colors/textures of the same bag.


----------



## randr21

Prada143 said:


> I'd like to ask you ladies (and lads), how many Pandoras do you have in your collection? I have 2 now (med black pepe and med blue jean goat) and would love to add more- but i feel so guilty buying different colors/textures of the same bag.



If u see the share ur family pic thread, i have multiple gales, so y not add more pandas to ur collection if it works for ur lifestyle? Thats what i did n all the colors, styles and textures make me a happy girl


----------



## shinegal

melvel said:


> I've been looking for this color of Pandora for ages, can anyone here tell me how what the color name is (and the type of leather) and how much it costs?  I was in Paris and London the past two weeks and didn't see it anywhere! I'm desperate!



Hi, is this what you are looking for? 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...bi-colour-bag-item-10446558.aspx?storeid=9300


----------



## hannahchloe

HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather ! 

One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.

Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!

Thank you


----------



## zodiac_thr

hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.
> 
> Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!
> 
> Thank you



I found that you Pan drape quiet beautiful


----------



## sandysandiego

This is gorgeous!  Yes, the Pepe leather softens and becomes super smooshy - I have 4 and adore them!  

Maybe your next one can be goat.



hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.
> 
> Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Rocket_girl

hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.
> 
> Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!
> 
> Thank you



Thank you! I do love the goat, yet the washed leather looks so much more interesting! Your panda is beautiful!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sandysandiego said:


> This is gorgeous!  Yes, the Pepe leather softens and becomes super smooshy - I have 4 and adore them!
> 
> Maybe your next one can be goat.



Hey Sandie!

Great to see you here! Compared to our beloved Bals, how would you describe the Pepe's smooshiness and softness?  I have my 2010 Blue Roi City which is TDF soft.  Do you think the pepe would ever get that soft?


----------



## irene82

Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Everyone... Thank you for your kind words ; ) 

I feel much better now ! haha

I was given a much firmer/harder washed leather.. The leather seem to be thicker but there was a scratched with peeled off leather on the handle and then changed to this present one that I have. The leather on this one seem to be much thinner and with the 2nd - 3rd use.. it was very soft. 

Sandysandiego... you mentioned that you have 4 washed leather Pandoras... do you find it easily scratched ?! 

Do you have one in goat leather ?

Thank you all... you guys are great = )


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Everyone...  Do you use any condition or whatever on your bags ?! If you do... what do you use ( brand ) ?

Thanks


----------



## fivezero

irene82 said:


> Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252892


Love the color and texture, wow!


----------



## Prada143

My new Givenchy Pandora Medium Goatskin in Blue Jean! 
I initially thought that medium would be too big on my 5'1" frame, but after trying it out, it was perfect! The color is just right, not too bright and not too dark either, as you can see it matches both neon green and gray outfits. 
I love the goat leather, it feels indestructible! I've also posted mod shots carrying the bag in different ways. What's not to love?


----------



## shinegal

irene82 said:


> Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252892



I saw this IRL it's absolutely gorgeous! I din manage to get it in blue, I have it in black. Love it!


----------



## sandysandiego

Hey girly!  

Yes, with wear the Pepe will get super soft!!  This is one of my favorite styles now!  



hrhsunshine said:


> Hey Sandie!
> 
> Great to see you here! Compared to our beloved Bals, how would you describe the Pepe's smooshiness and softness?  I have my 2010 Blue Roi City which is TDF soft.  Do you think the pepe would ever get that soft?


----------



## sandysandiego

I find the Pandora in Pepe very durable.  One of mine looked a bit dry at the corners when I purchased it and some leather honey fixed it right up!  The only one of mine I worry about is the light beige croc embossed because it is super light and on top of that a nubuck-like texture.  I plan to wrap the handle with a twilly but have not found the right one.  

Congrats!  



hannahchloe said:


> Hi Everyone... Thank you for your kind words ; )
> 
> I feel much better now ! haha
> 
> I was given a much firmer/harder washed leather.. The leather seem to be thicker but there was a scratched with peeled off leather on the handle and then changed to this present one that I have. The leather on this one seem to be much thinner and with the 2nd - 3rd use.. it was very soft.
> 
> Sandysandiego... you mentioned that you have 4 washed leather Pandoras... do you find it easily scratched ?!
> 
> Do you have one in goat leather ?
> 
> Thank you all... you guys are great = )


----------



## hrhsunshine

That is so awesome to hear!  You should post modshots, man!



sandysandiego said:


> Hey girly!
> 
> Yes, with wear the Pepe will get super soft!!  This is one of my favorite styles now!


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.
> 
> Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!
> 
> Thank you



Look at that drippy soft Panda! 



irene82 said:


> Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252892



LOVE that beautiful blue!!!



Prada143 said:


> My new Givenchy Pandora Medium Goatskin in Blue Jean!
> I initially thought that medium would be too big on my 5'1" frame, but after trying it out, it was perfect! The color is just right, not too bright and not too dark either, as you can see it matches both neon green and gray outfits.
> I love the goat leather, it feels indestructible! I've also posted mod shots carrying the bag in different ways. What's not to love?



It looks great on you.  Isn't that goat leather awesome?  I love how durable it feels yet it is truly soft.  Great color for the season! Thanks for sharing your pix.


----------



## lisahopkins

Rocket_girl said:


> For all those who are wondering about goatskin: I have the medium (new medium, formerly small size) in black goatskin, and it feels indestructible. It is thick and smooshy, but it does not scratch at all. I have other more delicate bags, but this is not one of them. I have not compared to the other Pandora leathers - none anywhere nearby to touch- but I can say this one is possibly the toughest bag I own.
> 
> View attachment 2250446



Fabulous bag, this is the one I want, thank you for the description


----------



## lisahopkins

hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> Thank you


The leather looks like it is melting, absolutely amazing 



irene82 said:


> Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252892


What a gorgeous bag, the sheen is beautiful 



Prada143 said:


> My new Givenchy Pandora Medium Goatskin in Blue Jean!
> I initially thought that medium would be too big on my 5'1" frame, but after trying it out, it was perfect! The color is just right, not too bright and not too dark either, as you can see it matches both neon green and gray outfits.
> I love the goat leather, it feels indestructible! I've also posted mod shots carrying the bag in different ways. What's not to love?


The bag looks wonderful on you, congratulations


----------



## peachbaby

Prada143 said:


> My new Givenchy Pandora Medium Goatskin in Blue Jean!
> I initially thought that medium would be too big on my 5'1" frame, but after trying it out, it was perfect! The color is just right, not too bright and not too dark either, as you can see it matches both neon green and gray outfits.
> I love the goat leather, it feels indestructible! I've also posted mod shots carrying the bag in different ways. What's not to love?



What a lovely shade of blue! I know what you mean about the goat leather, I have the one in camel, and it is so versatile. Now I may have to look into getting it in another color, that's how much I love it!


----------



## randr21

hannahchloe said:


> HI Rocket_girl ... After seeing your pictures of your Medium Pandora in Goat leather makes me regret getting mine in washed leather !
> 
> One question to all Pandora owners... Especially washed leather pandoras... is your bag really soft like after 2-3 uses ? Mine is really soft that it slouches and it's literally flat ! is this normal ? This is my first Pandora.
> 
> Do you find your washed leather easily scratched ?!
> 
> Thank you


 
the pepe panda is a key seller for a reason, cuz it looks cool and practical.  mine is as soft as yours and no scratches so far.  i do rotate my bags every month tho.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Hi lovers 

Just got the pandora in burgandy pepe, the mini size and LOVING it so far. Nice addition to my givenchy collection which already included the grey croc stamp wallet 

Just wondering about the upkeep of the bag, do you guys do anything to protect yours, e.g. leather soray/conditioner etc? And has anyone had experiences with colour transfer?

I love the pepe leather as it already looks distressed and scratched up, so I am not as paranoid with it as I am with some of my other bags!

Any advice or even pictures of how others have styled their red bags would be fab! 

xxx


----------



## Prada143

hrhsunshine said:


> It looks great on you.  Isn't that goat leather awesome?  I love how  durable it feels yet it is truly soft.  Great color for the season!  Thanks for sharing your pix.



Yes it is amazing, I've always heard everyone say how great goat  leather is. But to touch and use is to believe! I can't wait to buy  another!  How many and what Pandas do you have?


----------



## Prada143

lisahopkins said:


> The bag looks wonderful on you, congratulations



Thank you! I'm most happy with the fact that I can carry it in many different ways. And the goat leather makes the bag less casual.


----------



## Prada143

peachbaby said:


> What a lovely shade of blue! I know what you mean about the goat leather, I have the one in camel, and it is so versatile. Now I may have to look into getting it in another color, that's how much I love it!



I want one in camel next!  I usually want my bags in neutral colors especially because it doesn't come cheap, I need it to match most outfits. But this blue jean color is really like a pair of jeans - classic and versatile!


----------



## Prada143

randr21 said:


> If u see the share ur family pic thread, i have  multiple gales, so y not add more pandas to ur collection if it works  for ur lifestyle? Thats what i did n all the colors, styles and textures  make me a happy girl



Thank you for that assurance, randr21! That reply made me decide to get another 1!  And thank you for all the inputs you posted, it surely helped a lot of TFPers decide the perfect bag to get!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Heading to a concert tonight with my new baby  I honestly think this bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Love the slouchy laid back look, and the vintage look and feel of the pepe leather.

Hope you like!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Annabel_Rose said:


> Heading to a concert tonight with my new baby  I honestly think this bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Love the slouchy laid back look, and the vintage look and feel of the pepe leather.
> 
> Hope you like!



You look amazing! Love the red pepé on you - and the mini. Wow! Congratulation on your great find!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Rocket_girl said:


> You look amazing! Love the red pepé on you - and the mini. Wow! Congratulation on your great find!


Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Annabel_Rose said:


> Heading to a concert tonight with my new baby  I honestly think this bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Love the slouchy laid back look, and the vintage look and feel of the pepe leather.
> 
> Hope you like!



Looks fabulous on you! SUPER color!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fabulous on you! SUPER color!


Thanks!! I wanted black but wound up with this and love it more than I expected!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

Even though it is quite a casual bag, she can still be dressed up and look equally as beautiful


----------



## melikey

Navy medium Pandora


----------



## lisahopkins

Annabel_Rose said:


> Heading to a concert tonight with my new baby  I honestly think this bag is one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. Love the slouchy laid back look, and the vintage look and feel of the pepe leather.
> 
> Hope you like!



I love this bag, it looks wonderful, the colour is beautiful


----------



## lisahopkins

melikey said:


> Navy medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254930



Great look, what leather is this ?


----------



## melikey

lisahopkins said:


> Great look, what leather is this ?



Thank you, it's goat skin


----------



## green.bee

melikey said:


> Navy medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254930



I love it on you, so effortlessly chic


----------



## whtcldjd

Annabel_Rose said:


> Even though it is quite a casual bag, she can still be dressed up and look equally as beautiful



ooh, i love your mini pandora!  that red is fabulous! i want one!


----------



## green.bee

Annabel_Rose said:


> Even though it is quite a casual bag, she can still be dressed up and look equally as beautiful



Yes! indeed she does look beautiful.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

whtcldjd said:


> ooh, i love your mini pandora!  that red is fabulous! i want one!


Thanks! I really could not recommend it more highly! It is a great throw around bag too, the leather does not need you to be too precious with it. 

And it is deceptively large, I can fit my large wallet, keys, glasses case, phone and lip gloss in it with a little room to spare. Although I would not want to pack it too much more for fear of making it too heavy on the strap, which is quite thin


----------



## Annabel_Rose

green.bee said:


> Yes! indeed she does look beautiful.


thanks


----------



## shinegal

Haven't really changed into any other bags since my pandas  Mystical indeed..


----------



## green.bee

shinegal said:


> Haven't really changed into any other bags since my pandas  Mystical indeed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255554



gorgeous texture


----------



## melikey

green.bee said:


> I love it on you, so effortlessly chic



Thank you!


----------



## shinegal

green.bee said:


> gorgeous texture



Thanks!


----------



## whtcldjd

Annabel_Rose said:


> Thanks! I really could not recommend it more highly! It is a great throw around bag too, the leather does not need you to be too precious with it.
> 
> And it is deceptively large, I can fit my large wallet, keys, glasses case, phone and lip gloss in it with a little room to spare. Although I would not want to pack it too much more for fear of making it too heavy on the strap, which is quite thin


is your pandora red or burgundy?   I seriously love the color.  I love dark deep reds more than the bright orange reds.. and yours looks like deep red. thanks!


----------



## Annabel_Rose

whtcldjd said:


> is your pandora red or burgundy?   I seriously love the color.  I love dark deep reds more than the bright orange reds.. and yours looks like deep red. thanks!


It was described in store as burgundy. And it is quite a deep red, but changes depending on the light. It is definitely completely different to the orangey red one though. If you like darker reds this is perfect for you!


----------



## moonlightvega

Hi ladies, i'm thinking of getting a Givenchy "Pandora" Wallet in Nude. What do you think? 





Its around $383 on farfetch and i'm not sure if the price is right but it does seem great for a givenchy product? Its gonna be my very first designer wallet by the way


----------



## shinegal

Small panda hand-carried and shoulder held, by my daughter


----------



## whtcldjd

Annabel_Rose said:


> It was described in store as burgundy. And it is quite a deep red, but changes depending on the light. It is definitely completely different to the orangey red one though. If you like darker reds this is perfect for you!



thank u so much for the info!


----------



## chihuahua127

My mini pandora, bought from the spring sale at 30% off!


----------



## Prada143

chihuahua127 said:


> My mini pandora, bought from the spring sale at 30% off!



Wow, congrats on your great find. What a beauty! I especially love the woven detail!


----------



## kha2285

chihuahua127 said:


> My mini pandora, bought from the spring sale at 30% off!
> View attachment 2259867


 
gorg!!! you can't go wrong with a pandora! love love love it


----------



## chihuahua127

Prada143 said:


> Wow, congrats on your great find. What a beauty! I especially love the woven detail!



Thanks! It's my first pandora and i really love it but I was surprised to notice that it turns more heads than my other designer bags probably bec of the eye-catching color and the woven design unique for a pandora? While shopping at other designer stores in HK, SAs openly stare at my bag and two asked me about it!


----------



## chihuahua127

kha2285 said:


> gorg!!! you can't go wrong with a pandora! love love love it



Thanks! I love it too been looking at pandoras for sometime and finally got one- perfect size for me!


----------



## Prada143

chihuahua127 said:


> Thanks! It's my first pandora and i really love it but I was surprised to notice that it turns more heads than my other designer bags probably bec of the eye-catching color and the woven design unique for a pandora? While shopping at other designer stores in HK, SAs openly stare at my bag and two asked me about it!


I'm sure that If I passed by someone wearing a bag like yours, my head would also turn. Aside from the color and unique design, Givenchy's quality really can't be beat! its such a great feeling when other people appreciate your bag. Feels like you have done something right!


----------



## Prada143

Are there 2 types of pepe leather for the pandora? Since when? 
I saw in BG that there's the "old" pepe washed matte sheepskin and pepe italian calfskin.
What's the difference between the 2 in terms of durability and appearance?


----------



## Prada143

melovepurse said:


> A couple of modeling pics plus what inside the bag...Croc small Pandora in black
> 
> I'm 5'3" FYI


Hi, how does the leather feel compared to goat and sheep? How does the bag "slouch" compared to them? The size looks great on you!


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all, can the mini Pandora fit an Ipad mini?


----------



## jennytiu

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, can the mini Pandora fit an Ipad mini?



Same question. I hope someone answers.


----------



## sexyladyyy

guys! help me decide? i didnt pushed through with my planned purple pandora and this is what i planned to get this weekend

1.) red medium goatskin gold hardware
or
2.) black medium pepe gold hardware

im really torn! i dont know if i can pulloff the red but i also want goatskin because i am usually in a client meeting. the pepe might be too edgy but then its black.... my wardrobe are mostly on neutral color... help me to decide please?


----------



## psumpkin

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all, can the mini Pandora fit an Ipad mini?



hello i don't think it does actually. it fits my kindle just right and the ipad mini is bigger than the kindle iirc! hope that helps


----------



## sarah7487

psumpkin said:


> hello i don't think it does actually. it fits my kindle just right and the ipad mini is bigger than the kindle iirc! hope that helps


Oo actually I got my hands on a mini and realized it fits nicely too !


----------



## randr21

sexyladyyy said:


> guys! help me decide? i didnt pushed through with my planned purple pandora and this is what i planned to get this weekend
> 
> 1.) red medium goatskin gold hardware
> or
> 2.) black medium pepe gold hardware
> 
> im really torn! i dont know if i can pulloff the red but i also want goatskin because i am usually in a client meeting. the pepe might be too edgy but then its black.... my wardrobe are mostly on neutral color... help me to decide please?


 
your comment about being in client mtgs usually made me lean towards the black, unless you're in a creative field, then the red may be a nice color to contrast with your neutral wardrobe.


----------



## sexyladyyy

randr21 said:


> your comment about being in client mtgs usually made me lean towards the black, unless you're in a creative field, then the red may be a nice color to contrast with your neutral wardrobe.



hi! thanks! i decided to go medium
black pepe in ghw. and i got it already! will post pics later


----------



## sexyladyyy

My first givenchy bag. I love this!


----------



## Prada143

sexyladyyy said:


> My first givenchy bag. I love this!



Oh good choice! The black can be used for work coz of the color, yet the pepe leather makes it edgy.  hoping to see shots of you and your bag in action!


----------



## sexyladyyy

This is me. Yes, im preggers please pardon the big tummy


----------



## randr21

sexyladyyy said:


> This is me. Yes, im preggers please pardon the big tummy



Congrats. You will great use of your Pepe panda


----------



## sexyladyyy

randr21 said:


> Congrats. You will great use of your Pepe panda



yes! thank you. im excited to take her out tomorrow for the first time


----------



## Rocket_girl

sexyladyyy said:


> yes! thank you. im excited to take her out tomorrow for the first time



Happy pandora-debut-day!


----------



## niki_y

I've been looking for the perfect pandora mini in Hong Kong but found no luck!  So I hope I could find one during my paris trip.  I turned down a few colours available at the George V last week and was really happy to run into this special colour at the FSH shop!!  It's such a rare colour for bag and I loved it immediately!  SA said that it's from the new collection.  690 before tax.


----------



## randr21

niki_y said:


> View attachment 2276557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for the perfect pandora mini in Hong Kong but found no luck! So I hope I could find one during my paris trip. I turned down a few colours available at the George V last week and was really happy to run into this special colour at the FSH shop!! It's such a rare colour for bag and I loved it immediately! SA said that it's from the new collection. 690 before tax.


 
is this the new "skin" color?  it's lovely!


----------



## niki_y

randr21 said:


> is this the new "skin" color?  it's lovely!



I believe it is.  I saw the same colour with same tone fur around it at L'eclaireur online shop too!


----------



## rougevolupte

I've never been a huge fan of the Pandora, it just looked way too weird for me. I walked into Givenchy all set on getting an Antigona, but I spotted a Pandora in the most gorgeous green I'd ever seen and fell in love! Love love love the Pepe leather, I adore the colour and I can't get over how functional this bag is! Everyone meet my new Pandora!


----------



## randr21

rougevolupte said:


> I've never been a huge fan of the Pandora, it just looked way too weird for me. I walked into Givenchy all set on getting an Antigona, but I spotted a Pandora in the most gorgeous green I'd ever seen and fell in love! Love love love the Pepe leather, I adore the colour and I can't get over how functional this bag is! Everyone meet my new Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277257



The green this season is a knockout. Looks great in all stylrs but esp in pepe panda.  Takes some of us awhile to like pandas, but once u see it, its such a great bag. Im wearing my green one now!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello all, I have been lurking and have finally got a mini pandora in dark blue. It is so lightweight that I was worried that the box was empty when it was delivered. It says sheep on the care card and is wrinkly. Is this leather durable? The only worry was reading about fading so if you own this colour could you tell me how it hold up? Thanks


----------



## Prada143

The pandora unexpectedly just grew on me, and now im obsessed with it. Then I was never a green fan, but your bags are making me think twice! I need a green one in my collection! Stat!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Prada143 said:


> The pandora unexpectedly just grew on me, and now im obsessed with it. Then I was never a green fan, but your bags are making me think twice! I need a green one in my collection! Stat!


I know what you mean! It's when you see someone carry one they look amazing. They were a fabulous design idea.


----------



## foxgal

Loving everyone's Pandoras - the green is amazing and the mini dark blue 

Wow, has anyone got the new Pandora wristlets?!? They would be awesome for evening! There is a bunch on the lindepalais website!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

foxgal said:


> Loving everyone's Pandoras - the green is amazing and the mini dark blue
> 
> Wow, has anyone got the new Pandora wristlets?!? They would be awesome for evening! There is a bunch on the lindepalais website!
> 
> View attachment 2277702


This wristlet is an absolute gem!


----------



## shinegal

rougevolupte said:


> I've never been a huge fan of the Pandora, it just looked way too weird for me. I walked into Givenchy all set on getting an Antigona, but I spotted a Pandora in the most gorgeous green I'd ever seen and fell in love! Love love love the Pepe leather, I adore the colour and I can't get over how functional this bag is! Everyone meet my new Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277257



This green... Makes me think of the most expensive jade.... So royal.. So absolutely classy... So glad you bagged it.


----------



## shinegal

Prada143 said:


> The pandora unexpectedly just grew on me, and now im obsessed with it. Then I was never a green fan, but your bags are making me think twice! I need a green one in my collection! Stat!



Tell me about the great pandora - its a quirky love!


----------



## eiiv

Wah. That green.  Looks like dark teal (on my monitor screen). Your bag is making people green with envy!


----------



## StarlaSavage

I DO love the Pandora but I need to be in the mood to carry mine. The one handle is sometimes frustrating, however the love the bag!


----------



## sexyladyyy

after wearing my black pepe for a week,
i now want and will save for red!


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi... I have been using the pepe medium for a month now and it's so soft that the bag is totally flat when I carry it.. Is this normal ?! Is it a good thing ?!

I see photos of people carrying their pandas and there's more shape. Mine is completely flat !

Will post photo soon.

Do you treat your bag with leather cream etc ?!

Love to hear from you


----------



## Prada143

shinegal said:


> Tell me about the great pandora - its a quirky love!





moi et mes sacs said:


> I know what you mean! It's when you see someone carry one they look amazing. They were a fabulous design idea.



The Pandora's designer is a creative genius. I think the bag is underrated. But its ok with me coz i don't want to have the same bag as everyone else.


----------



## hannahchloe

Prada143 said:


> The Pandora's designer is a creative genius. I think the bag is underrated. But its ok with me coz i don't want to have the same bag as everyone else.


I totally agree with you. I don't see many wearing the Pandora and I think I have only seen twice and it was the mini pandas.

Don't want it to be like LV and Bal where literally everyone is carrying


----------



## Rocket_girl

hannahchloe said:


> Hi... I have been using the pepe medium for a month now and it's so soft that the bag is totally flat when I carry it.. Is this normal ?! Is it a good thing ?!
> 
> I see photos of people carrying their pandas and there's more shape. Mine is completely flat !
> 
> Will post photo soon.
> 
> Do you treat your bag with leather cream etc ?!
> 
> Love to hear from you



I love them best that way- all soft and smooshy. It's normal for most bags, though some leathers take longer to break in than others. Pandas have a unique shape, but they do not have structure. 

The shape comes from what you carry inside. Less stuff= More flat; more stuff=more shape. you know, like a woman's bra. either way, If its comfy and you love it, that's good, right?


----------



## jipjip

Hi All,
I have just got my mini pandora in goat skin. I really like the its smooshy soft touch and it seems to last for long without making scratches on it.
But I wasn't sure if any of you might have the same issue here as mine on the strap. Somehow I think the hole on it didn't punched perfectly and one some of them were really punched on the threads...any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## the_lvlady

Does anyone have the pandora aubergine color in goatskin? I am contemplating on this one but will be ordering online...is it too dark that you can't tell that it's purple unless under the sun? Any input will be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## shinegal

Is this pepe?


----------



## Rocket_girl

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2287487
> 
> View attachment 2287490
> 
> 
> Is this pepe?



No - this is pebbled or bubble or something. Not sure offhand what it IS, but it is not Pepé. This is one of the yummiest textures of all - very thick. I have goatskin - and if I were ever to get a second Pandora, I would get this (the name-that-escapes-me) leather.

Pepé looks crinkled, like paper that has been crumpled then uncrumpled. Hope this helps!


----------



## shinegal

Rocket_girl said:


> No - this is pebbled or bubble or something. Not sure offhand what it IS, but it is not Pepé. This is one of the yummiest textures of all - very thick. I have goatskin - and if I were ever to get a second Pandora, I would get this (the name-that-escapes-me) leather.
> 
> Pepé looks crinkled, like paper that has been crumpled then uncrumpled. Hope this helps!



Thanks! I have the bubble one which looked more 'bubbly' so I Thot this is some other kind of textured calf.


----------



## alouette

the_lvlady said:


> Does anyone have the pandora aubergine color in goatskin? I am contemplating on this one but will be ordering online...is it too dark that you can't tell that it's purple unless under the sun? Any input will be greatly appreciated, thanks!



I asked the same exact question on another thread.  tpf'er stated in the sun, it's more purple/wine.  HTH

Personally, I like how the color changes with the light.  I also like the deep merlot/purple characteristic of it.  Might be my next bag since I've been really really good.


----------



## lisahopkins

rougevolupte said:


> I've never been a huge fan of the Pandora, it just looked way too weird for me. I walked into Givenchy all set on getting an Antigona, but I spotted a Pandora in the most gorgeous green I'd ever seen and fell in love! Love love love the Pepe leather, I adore the colour and I can't get over how functional this bag is! Everyone meet my new Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277257





randr21 said:


> The green this season is a knockout. Looks great in all stylrs but esp in pepe panda.  Takes some of us awhile to like pandas, but once u see it, its such a great bag. Im wearing my green one now!



Gorgeous bags


----------



## lisahopkins

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello all, I have been lurking and have finally got a mini pandora in dark blue. It is so lightweight that I was worried that the box was empty when it was delivered. It says sheep on the care card and is wrinkly. Is this leather durable? The only worry was reading about fading so if you own this colour could you tell me how it hold up? Thanks


Great bag, congratulations 



the_lvlady said:


> Does anyone have the pandora aubergine color in goatskin? I am contemplating on this one but will be ordering online...is it too dark that you can't tell that it's purple unless under the sun? Any input will be greatly appreciated, thanks!


I'm thinking about this or the brick, all the pictures on ****** site show slightly different colours between the pandoras, antigonas and the nightingales.  Can somebody advise which is the closest to the aubergine and brick.  I did want the black but these 2 colours are just beautiful. Ta


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> View attachment 2287487
> 
> View attachment 2287490
> 
> 
> Is this pepe?



This is bubbled calfskin.
Pepe is sheepskin and looks completely different.
Great shade of blue on this panda!


----------



## sandysandiego

Love this!!!



shinegal said:


> View attachment 2287487
> 
> View attachment 2287490
> 
> 
> Is this pepe?


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> This is bubbled calfskin.
> Pepe is sheepskin and looks completely different.
> Great shade of blue on this panda!





sandysandiego said:


> Love this!!!



Love the blue too! But it got sold out.. *phew!


----------



## gagabag

Posting my green pepe taken more than a month ago. Still looks and smells divine and it's almost a year old! She's holding up really well and no colour fading at all!


----------



## YCC

gagabag said:


> Posting my green pepe taken more than a month ago. Still looks and smells divine and it's almost a year old! She's holding up really well and no colour fading at all!
> 
> View attachment 2289880



Beatiful green~~ I saw one on Barney's site, but I am not sure it's the same green. Looking to get one in small size, no luck to find any online. I am crossing finger to see if I can get info about SA in Givenchy, Paris to order it. Or the trip to HK two weeks later to get it.

If anyone comes cross a samll Pandora bag in this green, please let me know. (the photo is borrowed from Barney's site)


----------



## Rocket_girl

YCC said:


> Beatiful green~~ I saw one on Barney's site, but I am not sure it's the same green. Looking to get one in small size, no luck to find any online. I am crossing finger to see if I can get info about SA in Givenchy, Paris to order it. Or the trip to HK two weeks later to get it.
> 
> If anyone comes cross a samll Pandora bag in this green, please let me know. (the photo is borrowed from Barney's site)
> View attachment 2290876



It is here- green pepé, size small:

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-small-pandora-bag-item-10470822.aspx


----------



## YCC

Rocket_girl said:


> It is here- green pepé, size small:
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-small-pandora-bag-item-10470822.aspx



It's sold out~~ after a non-stop research, I am going to slow down, like someone said " the bag will find the way to you, if it truly belongs to you".


----------



## melvel

This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:


----------



## alouette

melvel said:


> This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:



LOVE this color combo! It's super unique because of the Panda shape AND colorway.

A+ purchase!


----------



## Rocket_girl

melvel said:


> This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. That is all. LOVE this bag!


----------



## creamchardonnay

Im in! Mini pandas! Green and red! :greengrin:


----------



## jennytiu

I love this color comb! Where did you get it?


----------



## Prada143

After seeing all your green pandas, i am THIS CLOSE to getting that color. I've never been a fan of green, but those are really gorgeous!


----------



## mylullabies

This is my favorite bag, love it! I really want to have one in black.


----------



## eiiv

Tri-color Pandora! Melted chocolate goodness there (not to mention, easy to match). I think multi-colors Pandoras is my weakness. I mean, for the price of one, you can get 3 colors. 



melvel said:


> This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:


----------



## rougevolupte

melvel said:


> This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:



Gorgeous!!! &#128525; I must have this bag! Where did you get it? Is it a current season color? I've been contemplating getting a darker colored, goatskin Pandora but I don't want a basic black bag. This would be perfect!


----------



## rougevolupte

Prada143 said:


> After seeing all your green pandas, i am THIS CLOSE to getting that color. I've never been a fan of green, but those are really gorgeous!



I'm not a green lover either but I saw the green Pandora in the store window and it was instant love. I haven't seen such a rich saturated shade of green on a bag in a long time, and the Pepe leather just gives it extra character. I bought my Pandora a few weeks ago and have yet to change out of it, I'm shocked how this green is such a surprising "neutral"!


----------



## melvel

rougevolupte said:


> Gorgeous!!! &#128525; I must have this bag! Where did you get it? Is it a current season color? I've been contemplating getting a darker colored, goatskin Pandora but I don't want a basic black bag. This would be perfect!



I live outside the US, I got this from the Givenchy boutique here in Manila. I think it is current season. They used to have it on Farfetch.com, but now I only see the mini version of this on that site.


----------



## prettymonkey26

melvel said:


> I live outside the US, I got this from the Givenchy boutique here in Manila. I think it is current season. They used to have it on Farfetch.com, but now I only see the mini version of this on that site.



is there a big difference in prices from buying online as opposed to buying in manila? considering the taxes et al? which works out better? ps. i didnt know there was a givenchy in MNL. will def go there when i go home for the hols, woot!


----------



## Dayzley

prettymonkey26 said:


> is there a big difference in prices from buying online as opposed to buying in manila? considering the taxes et al? which works out better? ps. i didnt know there was a givenchy in MNL. will def go there when i go home for the hols, woot!




Hi there! 

There is a givenchy store at duty free philippines. They always get the best stocks and new color.


----------



## melvel

^yes they have great stock and awesome prices too. Off the top of my head, here are their prices:

Antigona small (smooth)  - $1600
Lucretia small -$1600
Pandora Medium goat - $1700
Nightingale medium goat - $1800
Nightingale medium lamb - $1600

Those are the styles I was interested in so those are the only prices I know. But they have large Antigonas, Pepe leather pandoras and small pandoras and nightingales.


----------



## rometje

moonlightvega said:


> Hi ladies, i'm thinking of getting a Givenchy "Pandora" Wallet in Nude. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its around $383 on farfetch and i'm not sure if the price is right but it does seem great for a givenchy product? Its gonna be my very first designer wallet by the way


I don't  know if you are still looking at this wallet but I think I saw the same one appear on Yoox.com recently in the same colour. I live in Europe so I know the Yoox site is not always the same stock wise worldwide. I've added the link below, the price here is 260.00. There are a couple of discount codes floating around for Yoox at the moment.

http://www.yoox.com/nl/46306955BC/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=46306955BC&sizeId=1


----------



## missmoimoi

eiiv said:


> Tri-color Pandora! Melted chocolate goodness there (not to mention, easy to match). I think multi-colors Pandoras is my weakness. I mean, for the price of one, you can get 3 colors.



Same here...it's these Tri-color Pandora's that will make me cave.  I've done my high-end bag quota for the year BUT... OMG!!!!  I don't think I can resist the Pandora anymore (and I can visualize the ol' cork popping out and flood to follow).

I usually love green bags anyway but typically they're shades of Olive, Army, Lime...not usually Kelly so much but depends...but this year, the Emerald Givenchy Pandora, Antigona you name it...OMG!!!

I also want the little Pandora wristlet in emerald


----------



## missmoimoi

foxgal said:


> Loving everyone's Pandoras - the green is amazing and the mini dark blue
> 
> Wow, has anyone got the new Pandora wristlets?!? They would be awesome for evening! There is a bunch on the lindepalais website!
> 
> View attachment 2277702



Yes!  Instant LOVE


----------



## missmoimoi

melvel said:


> This is my one-month old Pandora in tri-color goatskin.  I love it because the bag is casual, but the color combo allows me to use it in the office:



LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  Is this a med or large?  Will the Pandora start slouching very quickly or will it take some time & remain cubular whist carrying her?  She looks pretty cool when she's cubular too but mainly, I want smooshy slouch 

Congrats on your divine bag!


----------



## Leenah

I'm torn, guys. Help me! I plan on getting the 2013 edition of the medium Givenchy Pandora in black washed leather, a safe color and a safe leather for everyday use! However I am, unfortunately, 5"2' and so I worry that perhaps the shoulder strap will be too long for me, OR the bag itself will look too big on me. And I plan on using it mainly as a single shoulder bag. If the strap is too long, I may get a black leather adjustable strap to go along with the bag. Any advice?


----------



## hannahchloe

HI

I'm 5ft 2" too and i have a Pandora Medium in pepe black leather. Love it and the stripe is not too long. I love it that I can carry it across my body when both my hands have stuff to carry. You won't regret it... I promise you  = )


----------



## shinegal

Hi, I have a medium sized one carried on the shoulder for your reference. Don't have one carried using the strap tho..hope it helps..


----------



## Leenah

hannahchloe said:


> HI
> 
> I'm 5ft 2" too and i have a Pandora Medium in pepe black leather. Love it and the stripe is not too long. I love it that I can carry it across my body when both my hands have stuff to carry. You won't regret it... I promise you  = )


That sounds gorgeous  however do you hold it with the long attachable strap on just one side of your body? As in not as a cross body bag... I mean like this

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png

If that's how, and it still works, as in its not too long or the bag isn't too big, then I'm definitely going to get one!!
Also if its not too big of a deal, could I get a pic of all of you (minus the face if you don't feel comfortable) with your Pandora, wearing it like that?


----------



## Leenah

shinegal said:


> Hi, I have a medium sized one carried on the shoulder for your reference. Don't have one carried using the strap tho..hope it helps..



Oh that is beautiful   however that's not the way I intend on holding it, THIS is the way

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png

Nice skirt by the way!


----------



## Leenah

Rocket_girl said:


> For all those who are wondering about goatskin: I have the medium (new medium, formerly small size) in black goatskin, and it feels indestructible. It is thick and smooshy, but it does not scratch at all. I have other more delicate bags, but this is not one of them. I have not compared to the other Pandora leathers - none anywhere nearby to touch- but I can say this one is possibly the toughest bag I own.
> 
> View attachment 2250446



So it's indestructable and durable... Does it also slouch and go a bit... Flat when you hold it on one shoulder with the long strap? As in like this


www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png

I want a pandora like Lily Collins', one that goes flat when worn on one shoulder, preferably in black. What leather would you, and everyone else, suggest?


----------



## missmoimoi

Leenah said:


> So it's indestructable and durable... Does it also slouch and go a bit... Flat when you hold it on one shoulder with the long strap? As in like this
> 
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png
> 
> I want a pandora like Lily Collins', one that goes flat when worn on one shoulder, preferably in black. What leather would you, and everyone else, suggest?


 
I think the 'sugar' grained goat leather will slouch the fastest.  That's what I like the best too:  all the celebs like Reese & Allesandra Ambrosio etc who wear the Pandora really flat, sagging & slouching   Still looks amazing when full like on Kate Beckinsale, I must admit but yea...flat is awesome!


----------



## missmoimoi

Leenah said:


> I'm torn, guys. Help me! I plan on getting the 2013 edition of the medium Givenchy Pandora in black washed leather, a safe color and a safe leather for everyday use! However I am, unfortunately, 5"2' and so I worry that perhaps the shoulder strap will be too long for me, OR the bag itself will look too big on me. And I plan on using it mainly as a single shoulder bag. If the strap is too long, I may get a black leather adjustable strap to go along with the bag. Any advice?


 
I just tried on a couple of mediums today (sugar grained goat leather) and I'm a bit taller than you.  Cross body will be GREAT for one thing but it's AWESOME hanging on longer shoulder strap.  It's not a crazy long shoulder strap though but not adjustable.  I think you'll love it...let it sag...it will as it gets worn a bit.

The small is adorable too but it simply can't or won't sag as much simply because it's much smaller.  To tell you the truth, I'm getting used to seeing it cubular shaped as well like I don't mind it anymore.  But of course, I think 90% of users want that totally flat slouch look   Another girl was trying on the emerald crinkled washed lambskin med Pandora which is stiffer leather to begin with (it's crispier) so the bag is puffier but honestly...it will slouch too with age.  HTH


----------



## Leenah

missmoimoi said:


> I think the 'sugar' grained goat leather will slouch the fastest.  That's what I like the best too:  all the celebs like Reese & Allesandra Ambrosio etc who wear the Pandora really flat, sagging & slouching   Still looks amazing when full like on Kate Beckinsale, I must admit but yea...flat is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 2302970
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302971



The 1st pic is the way I plan on holding it ^_^ I'm looking for slouchy, but I'm also looking for everyday durability; is that particular leather durable?


----------



## Leenah

missmoimoi said:


> I just tried on a couple of mediums today (sugar grained goat leather) and I'm a bit taller than you.  Cross body will be GREAT for one thing but it's AWESOME hanging on longer shoulder strap.  It's not a crazy long shoulder strap though but not adjustable.  I think you'll love it...let it sag...it will as it gets worn a bit.
> 
> The small is adorable too but it simply can't or won't sag as much simply because it's much smaller.  To tell you the truth, I'm getting used to seeing it cubular shaped as well like I don't mind it anymore.  But of course, I think 90% of users want that totally flat slouch look   Another girl was trying on the emerald crinkled washed lambskin med Pandora which is stiffer leather to begin with (it's crispier) so the bag is puffier but honestly...it will slouch too with age.  HTH


 
So in other words, if I hold it with the long strap on just one shoulder, NOT cross body style, it'll still look okay? Also I like the cube shape when held on the wrist or the hand, but cross-body or single-shoulder style... Well, lets say I prefer the slouchy flat type


----------



## bec_paige

Hi,

I'm still quite new when it comes to Givenchy. I was wondering with the Pandora is the medium size the one that has just a zip pocket in the front and the large is the one with a flap pocket in the front? I haven't seen the one with the flap pocket in real life in the shops near me.


----------



## Leenah

bec_paige said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm still quite new when it comes to Givenchy. I was wondering with the Pandora is the medium size the one that has just a zip pocket in the front and the large is the one with a flap pocket in the front? I haven't seen the one with the flap pocket in real life in the shops near me.



The ones with the flap pockets are older versions, now the medium and large of the newer version have 3 zippers.

The medium of the older version became the large of the newer ones and the small became the medium of the newer ones I believe.


----------



## alouette

Leenah said:


> So in other words, if I hold it with the long strap on just one shoulder, NOT cross body style, it'll still look okay? Also I like the cube shape when held on the wrist or the hand, but cross-body or single-shoulder style... Well, lets say I prefer the slouchy flat type



I'm 5'1-5'2 and please keep in mind I took this pic when I first got the bag so it's still fully stuffed.  It slouches nicely when unstuffed.  Only pic I could find atm.  If I have some free time tomorrow, I can try to take a "flat" pic of my goat Panda.

ETA:  Just realized this is a x-body pic.  Sorry! Hopefully will give you a better perspective on strap drop though.


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi Leena

My Pandora Medium Pepe slouches big time ! haha 

It's very soft and slouchy within 1 week of use.

You would want to go with the medium and I wear it on my shoulder with the handle or strap.. it's ok and good length. I'm also 5ft 2"


----------



## Rocket_girl

Leenah said:


> So it's indestructable and durable... Does it also slouch and go a bit... Flat when you hold it on one shoulder with the long strap? As in like this
> 
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/947982/lily-collins-gallery.png
> 
> I want a pandora like Lily Collins', one that goes flat when worn on one shoulder, preferably in black. What leather would you, and everyone else, suggest?



Yes- very flat, exactly as you see it in Lily Collins pics. as long as its not stuffed. The Boxy shape ONLY holds when stuffed- I'm still not sure why they advertise the boxy shape- there is no structure in the bag to retain that shape --without stuffing it full-- once you pick it up. All the leathers will fall flat that way- the differences are more about the texture and durability of the leather, but not the shape. Mine has broken in beautifully over time. They all slouch right away, but as they break in, they really mold to you and feel wonderful

I have the one you want - medium in black goatskin. Will try to take and post a couple of pics later...


----------



## Leenah

alouette said:


> I'm 5'1-5'2 and please keep in mind I took this pic when I first got the bag so it's still fully stuffed.  It slouches nicely when unstuffed.  Only pic I could find atm.  If I have some free time tomorrow, I can try to take a "flat" pic of my goat Panda.
> 
> ETA:  Just realized this is a x-body pic.  Sorry! Hopefully will give you a better perspective on strap drop though.



Oh my goodness that med pandora looks GORGEOUS!! I hope you'll have time soon to put in a mod pic of it slouching and hanging from just one shoulder ^_^ thanks!


----------



## Leenah

hannahchloe said:


> Hi Leena
> 
> My Pandora Medium Pepe slouches big time ! haha
> 
> It's very soft and slouchy within 1 week of use.
> 
> You would want to go with the medium and I wear it on my shoulder with the handle or strap.. it's ok and good length. I'm also 5ft 2"



That is beautiful. Thanks a ton for the advice


----------



## Leenah

Rocket_girl said:


> Yes- very flat, exactly as you see it in Lily Collins pics. as long as its not stuffed. The Boxy shape ONLY holds when stuffed- I'm still not sure why they advertise the boxy shape- there is no structure in the bag to retain that shape --without stuffing it full-- once you pick it up. All the leathers will fall flat that way- the differences are more about the texture and durability of the leather, but not the shape. Mine has broken in beautifully over time. They all slouch right away, but as they break in, they really mold to you and feel wonderful
> 
> I have the one you want - medium in black goatskin. Will try to take and post a couple of pics later...



Oh please do that! However I'm still not sure, is the goatskin one durable? I intend on wearing it as an everyday bag for quite some time


----------



## Rocket_girl

Leenah said:


> Oh please do that! However I'm still not sure, is the goatskin one durable? I intend on wearing it as an everyday bag for quite some time



Yes, goatskin is perhaps the most durable. pepé leather is much softer- at least from what I've read in the Pandora thread. I can confirm that goatskin feels virtually indestructible- especially in black. There's not a single scratch or scuff mark on if after more than a year. I never worry about where I take it or where I set it down. It's amazing!


----------



## Leenah

Rocket_girl said:


> Yes, goatskin is perhaps the most durable. pepé leather is much softer- at least from what I've read in the Pandora thread. I can confirm that goatskin feels virtually indestructible- especially in black. There's not a single scratch or scuff mark on if after more than a year. I never worry about where I take it or where I set it down. It's amazing!




That's awesome!! Thanks


----------



## alouette

Leenah said:


> Oh my goodness that med pandora looks GORGEOUS!! I hope you'll have time soon to put in a mod pic of it slouching and hanging from just one shoulder ^_^ thanks!



Ask and you shall receive. 

Goat Panda with just wallet and pouch inside.  I was kind of in a rush but you get the idea.  I do not put much stuff inside except for smaller misc items.

HTH in making your decision!


----------



## alouette

Holy large pics, Batwoman!  Sorry for the massive pic sizes.

Here's another for good measure.


----------



## Leenah

alouette said:


> Holy large pics, Batwoman!  Sorry for the massive pic sizes.
> 
> Here's another for good measure.



That's it. I've made up my mind. Medium Givenchy Pandora in black goatskin with gold hardware. Thanks a mil, that brown one looks goooorgeous. Goatskin is durable and black is a safe color and matches everything. Really, thanks a ton, you've helped me make my choice.


----------



## Leenah

Thank you to everyone on this forum, more specifically everyone on this thread for, in some way, helping me make my choice in what Pandora I want. Thank you to all those who assured me that the medium's shoulder strap isn't long even for a 5"2' person or shorter. Thank you to everyone who helped me pick out a good sustainable leather to get it in. And thank you to just everyone else here. Seriously, thank you so much!! 

Oh by the way my choice is made; Medium Pandora in black goatskin with gold hardware. 

However.. How about textures? Do different textures make a difference in the goatskin leather? Do they make differences in the slouchiness or durability of the bag?


----------



## Prada143

Leenah said:


> That's it. I've made up my mind. Medium Givenchy Pandora in black goatskin with gold hardware. Thanks a mil, that brown one looks goooorgeous. Goatskin is durable and black is a safe color and matches everything. Really, thanks a ton, you've helped me make my choice.



Hi Leenah! I believe that goatskin only comes in Silver hardware.


----------



## alouette

Leenah said:


> Thank you to everyone on this forum, more specifically everyone on this thread for, in some way, helping me make my choice in what Pandora I want. Thank you to all those who assured me that the medium's shoulder strap isn't long even for a 5"2' person or shorter. Thank you to everyone who helped me pick out a good sustainable leather to get it in. And thank you to just everyone else here. Seriously, thank you so much!!
> 
> Oh by the way my choice is made; Medium Pandora in black goatskin with gold hardware.
> 
> However.. How about textures? Do different textures make a difference in the goatskin leather? Do they make differences in the slouchiness or durability of the bag?



No problem.  That's what we're here for.  Goatskin only has one texture which is what you see in the majority of recent pics here...slightly grained with a more matte finish vs. glossy like the calf.  I have a calf, lamb, and goat so I can tell the difference.  And yes, I only think the goatskin comes in silver h/w. That's all I have seen from my experience. I've seen the pepe leather in gold h/w.


----------



## Leenah

alouette said:


> No problem.  That's what we're here for.  Goatskin only has one texture which is what you see in the majority of recent pics here...slightly grained with a more matte finish vs. glossy like the calf.  I have a calf, lamb, and goat so I can tell the difference.  And yes, I only think the goatskin comes in silver h/w. That's all I have seen from my experience. I've seen the pepe leather in gold h/w.



In that case I'll get it just as is with the slightly grained with silver hardware; it's all worth the durability. ^_^ thanks!


----------



## Leenah

alouette said:


> No problem.  That's what we're here for.  Goatskin only has one texture which is what you see in the majority of recent pics here...slightly grained with a more matte finish vs. glossy like the calf.  I have a calf, lamb, and goat so I can tell the difference.  And yes, I only think the goatskin comes in silver h/w. That's all I have seen from my experience. I've seen the pepe leather in gold h/w.


Oh, thanks for the warning !


----------



## Zoediva

My first pandora, black medium goatskin.


----------



## lisahopkins

Zoediva said:


> My first pandora, black medium goatskin.



Congratulations, love love love this bag, it's so gorgeous


----------



## Rocket_girl

as promised and long overdue, mod shot of black Pandora, medium, goatskin w/ silver (I am 5'3") Flat as a pancake. I mean the bag.


----------



## jipjip

I would really want to flaunt my new color block mini pandora...which i've been longing for!!!


----------



## joyceqlj

I love my Pandora in medium, cos it has so much room space and the leather is really soft and light. 

I'm considering between a Nightingale Medium in Beige or Nightingale Shopper in Red now. HELP! Can someone help make my decision easier, pls! 

Also, what is the difference between the embossed vs metal logo??


----------



## Rocket_girl

jipjip said:


> I would really want to flaunt my new color block mini pandora...which i've been longing for!!!



wow! Red strap elevates this bag from amazing to spectacular! Congrats on your new beauty- thanks for sharing!


----------



## C and C

I am also thinking of buying a black medium pandora , please tell me which leather should I choose, pepe or goat? I want a durable everyday bag. Is pepe as durable as goat? TIA


----------



## hippo@alice

Got my first Givenchy~ Pandora medium in black goatskin n silver hw.


----------



## eiiv

We almost have the same bag, except mine is a medium.  This color is lovely, right? Haha. (feels like self-praise now)



jipjip said:


> I would really want to flaunt my new color block mini pandora...which i've been longing for!!!


----------



## Peachy5678

Zoediva said:


> My first pandora, black medium goatskin.



Love it! This is the next on my wish list. I have a Sand Medium lamb. I'm still amazed at how functional and beautiful the panda is. I haul a ton of kid/baby stuff with it. Even stuffed with sippies and diapers it looks awesome. I think black goat will be great and seems indestructible.


----------



## YCC

Love everyone's pandora~~ Here is mine, green pandora in pepe leather


----------



## sandysandiego

What a great green!  I looks so good on you!  



YCC said:


> Love everyone's pandora~~ Here is mine, green pandora in pepe leather
> 
> View attachment 2318224


----------



## melikey

No other bag has come close to filling all my bag needs as much as the Pandora. I'm addicted. Here's my newest addition. A medium elephant gray Pandora.


----------



## shinegal

melikey said:


> No other bag has come close to filling all my bag needs as much as the Pandora. I'm addicted. Here's my newest addition. A medium elephant gray Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2318727



Love love love the colour!!


----------



## melikey

shinegal said:


> Love love love the colour!!



Me too! It's a lighter shade but I don't have light colored bags. I think it'll age well like my other Pandora.


----------



## Peachy5678

melikey said:


> No other bag has come close to filling all my bag needs as much as the Pandora. I'm addicted. Here's my newest addition. A medium elephant gray Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2318727



Ohhh...the grey is nice. Should I rethink black? Hmmm...


----------



## melikey

Peachy5678 said:


> Ohhh...the grey is nice. Should I rethink black? Hmmm...



If you have a lot of black bags then yes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rav said:


> Hey new to this thread, but wanted to say I love my pandora. It has softened up quite a fair bit but it's a perfect everyday bag for me, love it! I got in the large size.
> 
> View attachment 2319518



Welcome! Another boy who loves bags. GREAT!
Your panda looks great on you


----------



## melikey

rav said:


> Hey new to this thread, but wanted to say I love my pandora. It has softened up quite a fair bit but it's a perfect everyday bag for me, love it! I got in the large size.
> 
> View attachment 2319518



Love this!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Peachy5678 said:


> Ohhh...the grey is nice. Should I rethink black? Hmmm...



I have lots of black & my Panda is black (med, goat, silver). Elephant grey is the one color I covet. Definitely a contender over black!


----------



## Rocket_girl

rav said:


> Hey new to this thread, but wanted to say I love my pandora. It has softened up quite a fair bit but it's a perfect everyday bag for me, love it! I got in the large size.
> 
> View attachment 2319518



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Peachy5678

Rocket_girl said:


> I have lots of black & my Panda is black (med, goat, silver). Elephant grey is the one color I covet. Definitely a contender over black!



I have lots of black too. I'm always draw to it and wear it alot. I've had grey bags before and they just sit unused. Wondering if I just can't do grey or just haven't found the right one. The black goat seems so bullet proof that I think it would be great. To grey owners: Is elephant grey in goat too? Is it as durable as black in your opinion?


----------



## Peachy5678

rav said:


> Hey new to this thread, but wanted to say I love my pandora. It has softened up quite a fair bit but it's a perfect everyday bag for me, love it! I got in the large size.
> 
> View attachment 2319518



I love your whole outfit and the bag looks so amazing on you!


----------



## melikey

Peachy5678 said:


> I have lots of black too. I'm always draw to it and wear it alot. I've had grey bags before and they just sit unused. Wondering if I just can't do grey or just haven't found the right one. The black goat seems so bullet proof that I think it would be great. To grey owners: Is elephant grey in goat too? Is it as durable as black in your opinion?



My elephant grey is in goat skin. Should be as durable as the other goat skin Givenchy bags.


----------



## melikey

Here's another picture of the elephant grey Pandora. It's a nice grey in my opinion, can look light or a little darker depending on the lighting.


----------



## Peachy5678

melikey said:


> Here's another picture of the elephant grey Pandora. It's a nice grey in my opinion, can look light or a little darker depending on the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2320275



Nice! I do love that grey. Looks great with the tan colors you are wearing too. Thanks for the additional photo!


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi

I have a Pandora Medium in pepe black. I have been using it for a couple of months now and noticed that there are some white dots and from certain angle.. certain areas look kind of turning whitish.

Anyone of you have this problem ?

Is there any leather conditioner or whatever that can help to keep my pandora in tip top shape ?!

I wonder whether I should spray with a coat of protector ... Help !


----------



## joyceqlj

hannahchloe said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Pandora Medium in pepe black. I have been using it for a couple of months now and noticed that there are some white dots and from certain angle.. certain areas look kind of turning whitish.
> 
> Anyone of you have this problem ?
> 
> Is there any leather conditioner or whatever that can help to keep my pandora in tip top shape ?!
> 
> I wonder whether I should spray with a coat of protector ... Help !



I have the pandora in smooth lambskin and I use applegarde rain and stain repellent to protect my bag! I'm not sure if its good but sure does make me feel better that my bag is protected


----------



## sandysandiego

Leather honey is good if it is dry. 



hannahchloe said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Pandora Medium in pepe black. I have been using it for a couple of months now and noticed that there are some white dots and from certain angle.. certain areas look kind of turning whitish.
> 
> Anyone of you have this problem ?
> 
> Is there any leather conditioner or whatever that can help to keep my pandora in tip top shape ?!
> 
> I wonder whether I should spray with a coat of protector ... Help !


----------



## green.bee

melikey said:


> Here's another picture of the elephant grey Pandora. It's a nice grey in my opinion, can look light or a little darker depending on the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2320275



I love it. The elephant grey is such a great neutral and it goes perfectly with your outfit.


----------



## melikey

green.bee said:


> I love it. The elephant grey is such a great neutral and it goes perfectly with your outfit.



Someone, and I forget who, once said that grey doesn't go with anything therefore it goes with everything. I've always searched for a grey bag that was just the right shade. I love this shade and bag!


----------



## lisahopkins

Rocket_girl said:


> View attachment 2311834
> 
> 
> as promised and long overdue, mod shot of black Pandora, medium, goatskin w/ silver (I am 5'3") Flat as a pancake. I mean the bag.





hippo@alice said:


> Got my first Givenchy~ Pandora medium in black goatskin n silver hw.



So jealous, gorgeous, elegant and practical  where can I get one in the UK ?


----------



## lisahopkins

jipjip said:


> I would really want to flaunt my new color block mini pandora...which i've been longing for!!!


gorgeous little bag, the red strap is so clever



YCC said:


> Love everyone's pandora~~ Here is mine, green pandora in pepe leather
> 
> View attachment 2318224


Great shade of green



melikey said:


> No other bag has come close to filling all my bag needs as much as the Pandora. I'm addicted. Here's my newest addition. A medium elephant gray Pandora.
> 
> View attachment 2318727


Beautiful


----------



## lisahopkins

rav said:


> Hey new to this thread, but wanted to say I love my pandora. It has softened up quite a fair bit but it's a perfect everyday bag for me, love it! I got in the large size.
> 
> View attachment 2319518


Nice size on you, drapes beautifully



melikey said:


> Here's another picture of the elephant grey Pandora. It's a nice grey in my opinion, can look light or a little darker depending on the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2320275



Lovely neutral grey


----------



## foxgal

melikey said:


> Here's another picture of the elephant grey Pandora. It's a nice grey in my opinion, can look light or a little darker depending on the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 2320275


 
What a great neutral - love it!!!


----------



## lisahopkins

Just ordered my first pandora - black medium goatskin from Harrods, only place I could find in the UK. Can't wait to get it.

Thank u to everyone for the pics and reviews.


----------



## Rocket_girl

sandysandiego said:


> Leather honey is good if it is dry.



+++ Leather Honey. LOVE this stuff!


----------



## love00sh

Just ordered my new Pandora in wrinkled dark gray. I'm not sure exactly how DARK it is, but I wish it was close to black kind of dark... I couldn't make my mind between wrinkled dark gray and grained black. I reaaaalllly hope that I made the right decision!


----------



## gagabag

lisahopkins said:


> Just ordered my first pandora - black medium goatskin from Harrods, only place I could find in the UK. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Thank u to everyone for the pics and reviews.



Congrats lisa! I'm sure you'd look fabulous with it and your motos!


----------



## green.bee

lisahopkins said:


> Just ordered my first pandora - black medium goatskin from Harrods, only place I could find in the UK. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Thank u to everyone for the pics and reviews.



 

You will love it 100%


----------



## Peachy5678

lisahopkins said:


> Just ordered my first pandora - black medium goatskin from Harrods, only place I could find in the UK. Can't wait to get it.
> 
> Thank u to everyone for the pics and reviews.



Super! It's a great combo with the moto. My fav to wear. I just ordered myself a black goat too. I have sand and its my fav functional bag of all time! You'll love it!


----------



## Peachy5678

Rocket_girl said:


> +++ Leather Honey. LOVE this stuff!



I need something for my sand lamb. I live in a desert climate and it is sooo dry. Do u think LH will work? I've been scared off by the darkening aspect. I love the color as is and would be upset if it darkened.


----------



## lisahopkins

Thank u gagabag, green..bee and peachy; it is out for divert today  so won't be in work late !


----------



## sandysandiego

I think it will be fine but try it first on a small section that is not noticeable.  I used it on my Camel Pepe Panda when I first got it because the corners were a little dry looking.  It looked a little dark at first but after it dried it did not change the color.  



Peachy5678 said:


> I need something for my sand lamb. I live in a desert climate and it is sooo dry. Do u think LH will work? I've been scared off by the darkening aspect. I love the color as is and would be upset if it darkened.


----------



## Peachy5678

sandysandiego said:


> I think it will be fine but try it first on a small section that is not noticeable.  I used it on my Camel Pepe Panda when I first got it because the corners were a little dry looking.  It looked a little dark at first but after it dried it did not change the color.



Great! Thank you. I'll try a test patch for sure


----------



## Rocket_girl

Peachy5678 said:


> Great! Thank you. I'll try a test patch for sure



I used on a very delicate sand leather - almost kidskin but not quite. It looked HORRIBLE at first... a lot better after an hour, and perfect after drying overnight, There was a negligible amount of darkening - I mean negligible -- but it was uniform. 

There is a thread in the Rebecca Minkoff forum, on caring for RM leather, where I posted a photo-commentary. If you want to see what I'm describing above, photos are over in RM-land. 

Definitely be cautious -- no guarantees! Its more about the specific leather than the Leather Honey.


----------



## Peachy5678

Rocket_girl said:


> I used on a very delicate sand leather - almost kidskin but not quite. It looked HORRIBLE at first... a lot better after an hour, and perfect after drying overnight, There was a negligible amount of darkening - I mean negligible -- but it was uniform.
> 
> There is a thread in the Rebecca Minkoff forum, on caring for RM leather, where I posted a photo-commentary. If you want to see what I'm describing above, photos are over in RM-land.
> 
> Definitely be cautious -- no guarantees! Its more about the specific leather than the Leather Honey.



Thanks for the details! I'm sure I would have freaked out. Now I know what to expect. I'm a little nervous though. Just ordered my LH. I'll update here on the results if that would be helpful.


----------



## Peachy5678

Rocket_girl said:


> I used on a very delicate sand leather - almost kidskin but not quite. It looked HORRIBLE at first... a lot better after an hour, and perfect after drying overnight, There was a negligible amount of darkening - I mean negligible -- but it was uniform.
> 
> There is a thread in the Rebecca Minkoff forum, on caring for RM leather, where I posted a photo-commentary. If you want to see what I'm describing above, photos are over in RM-land.
> 
> Definitely be cautious -- no guarantees! Its more about the specific leather than the Leather Honey.



I tried to find your photo commentary but I couldn't. Can u post a link?


----------



## Peachy5678

lisahopkins said:


> Thank u gagabag, green..bee and peachy; it is out for divert today  so won't be in work late !



Did U get your new baby? I got mine and its divine. The leather is so awesome. I've been a bal gal forever but this leather beats bal hands down. Still love my bals though.


----------



## lisahopkins

Peachy5678 said:


> Did U get your new baby? I got mine and its divine. The leather is so awesome. I've been a bal gal forever but this leather beats bal hands down. Still love my bals though.



I am in love with the bag and the leather, it is totally different to my Bals; there is no sheen and it feels like it will last for years.


----------



## lisahopkins




----------



## lisahopkins

I was less than impressed when the delivery driver left the box (with Harrods written all over it) in an open/unlocked outhouse, and they forged my signature ! I was in work.

I've emailed Harrods to complain, I don't normally make a fuss but this really annoyed me.


----------



## lisahopkins

I just love this bag (for ref I'm 5'4")


----------



## green.bee

lisahopkins said:


> View attachment 2332263


----------



## lisahopkins

green.bee said:


> simply beautiful!



It is isn't it. I will be looking at some more pandoras when I get up to London in November.  I like the ones with gunmetal hardware too.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Peachy5678 said:


> I tried to find your photo commentary but I couldn't. Can u post a link?



http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/caring-for-your-rm-bag-277279-71.html

The pics were posted by Florida Girl. My sand-colored bag looked EXACTLY hike hers through a treatment with Leather Honey. Dried perfectly, just as hers did.

It's horrifying to watch. I did not sleep well that night. The bag of mine that did this was a $500 bag, marked down to $200 - not a $1,600-$2,000 Pandora. As much as I swear by Leather Honey, I'm not sure I would have tried this on a Panda! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Peachy5678

lisahopkins said:


> I just love this bag (for ref I'm 5'4")
> View attachment 2332486


----------



## Peachy5678

Rocket_girl said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/caring-for-your-rm-bag-277279-71.html
> 
> The pics were posted by Florida Girl. My sand-colored bag looked EXACTLY hike hers through a treatment with Leather Honey. Dried perfectly, just as hers did.
> 
> It's horrifying to watch. I did not sleep well that night. The bag of mine that did this was a $500 bag, marked down to $200 - not a $1,600-$2,000 Pandora. As much as I swear by Leather Honey, I'm not sure I would have tried this on a Panda!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for the link! Goodness, I might have to have a glass of wine or 10 before I embark on this one. I'm going to try it though. My LH should be here soon.


----------



## Peachy5678

lisahopkins said:


> It is isn't it. I will be looking at some more pandoras when I get up to London in November.  I like the ones with gunmetal hardware too.



Let us know what you find! I have to live vicariously because I live 3 hours from the closest big city and shop mostly online.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

cuteusername said:


> From the website:
> 
> Approximately 7" height x 10.5" width x 6" depth
> 6.5" handle drop, 23" strap drop
> 
> The strap is a bit longer than the medium pandora (which I like)
> 
> I'm trying to move into smaller bags, and really love this size.   I suggest you try it on, though.  Go to Barney's (they only had stamped croc and real ostrich) to get an idea of small vs. medium (or mini).  That's when I knew for sure I was after a small.
> 
> This photo gives a great idea, too.  This is the small (note that once upon a time, a medium was a small and a large was a medium! This is the current small).


i found this pic on google that was helpful.  The medium I tried, was a touch too big for me. So the small can be worn on the shoulder with the smaller handle, but not having much luck on finding the small in black with smooth leather/silver hardware.


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous in black!!!  I have two pandoras and think this is just the perfect bag.
It looks amazing on you.



lisahopkins said:


> I just love this bag (for ref I'm 5'4")
> View attachment 2332486


----------



## lisahopkins

Peachy5678 said:


> Let us know what you find! I have to live vicariously because I live 3 hours from the closest big city and shop mostly online.



Will do, London's about 2 hrs, hoping the may have some in Harvey Nichols, closer only 30 mins


----------



## lisahopkins

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i found this pic on google that was helpful.  The medium I tried, was a touch too big for me. So the small can be worn on the shoulder with the smaller handle, but not having much luck on finding the small in black with smooth leather/silver hardware.



Great pics, the small does look a fantastic size


----------



## lisahopkins

rdgldy said:


> Gorgeous in black!!!  I have two pandoras and think this is just the perfect bag.
> It looks amazing on you.



Aww thank u, I think I may have found a new obsession


----------



## love00sh

Hi guys, I have an urgent question to you all. If you can give me any feedback on this, it will be greatly appreciated. 

So.. I bought a medium wrinkled Pandora from a private seller. I got some help from our tPF authenticator. She said it was authentic, and I was also pretty sure that it was authentic.  I received my bag today, and I mean.. the details looked great, leather quality is good, I liked every inch of it. EXCEPT for this one flaw.. the GIVENCHY logo on top is not lined up perfectly straight... Especially the last two letters were placed a bit higher than the rest. 

Does any of you have this problem? It's no big deal IF it happens quite a bit, and I've seen some photos of wrinkled pandoras especially (claimed to be authentic by their owners) with this type of flaws.. But if the bags from department stores NEVER have this problem, then..... obviously my bag is fake, and I need to get myself ready to get my money back.  

Again, my question here is to ask tPF members who purchased Pandora from legit offline/online stores have this experience, not to authenticate my bag... Let me know please!


----------



## melikey

love00sh said:


> Hi guys, I have an urgent question to you all. If you can give me any feedback on this, it will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> So.. I bought a medium wrinkled Pandora from a private seller. I got some help from our tPF authenticator. She said it was authentic, and I was also pretty sure that it was authentic.  I received my bag today, and I mean.. the details looked great, leather quality is good, I liked every inch of it. EXCEPT for this one flaw.. the GIVENCHY logo on top is not lined up perfectly straight... Especially the last two letters were placed a bit higher than the rest.
> 
> Does any of you have this problem? It's no big deal IF it happens quite a bit, and I've seen some photos of wrinkled pandoras especially (claimed to be authentic by their owners) with this type of flaws.. But if the bags from department stores NEVER have this problem, then..... obviously my bag is fake, and I need to get myself ready to get my money back.
> 
> Again, my question here is to ask tPF members who purchased Pandora from legit offline/online stores have this experience, not to authenticate my bag... Let me know please!



Do you have pictures?


----------



## love00sh

melikey said:


> Do you have pictures?



Yup!


----------



## emilyenglish

Just brought my Pandora out of hiding. I haven't used her for ages! 
It appears that the c is slightly higher on mine, I imagine it's due to the leather. I wouldn't let it bother it. It's a gorgeous authentic bag!


----------



## alouette

love00sh said:


> Yup!



Yes, all mine have a slightly and I mean, ever so slightly, higher letter than the rest.  I really had to look and never noticed it until I thoroughly inspected.  I wouldn't worry.  It hasn't gotten me upset in the least.


----------



## hannahchloe

I believe your bag is authentic. When I was at the Givenchy store buying my pandora... I got to choose from 2 other bags... One of them.. the lettering was a little bit off. Not aligned properly. So I do believe yours is not a fake.

It's sad to say that Givenchy QC let it go especially when you have to pay so much for it.


----------



## caren

love00sh said:


> Yup!



Yup! That happened to me too, I bought 3 from Netaporter and only one of them was OK. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/374055

If you click on the close up pic of the logo, you will see that the Y is a bit higher than the rest of the letters, and the other letters are quite uneven. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## putot

Anyone knows any SA's at Givenchy FSH or any other Givenchy stores in Paris? I was hoping to buy and have it shipped overseas. I hear they still give out the tax refund.


----------



## jennytiu

Finally joining this club! Just bought my first Givenchy bag earlier from a Duty Free store. This color is not my first choice as I originally wanted the FW color Deep Blue but I figured the 30% price difference was not worth it so I got this instead. It was choice between black or this. Does anyone know the name of this color? Is it available every season?


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Just placed the order on LVR for my very first G! Ordered the Medium Pandora in Antracite pepe. Hope it will arrive before the weekend!


----------



## foxgal

love00sh said:


> Yup!


 
Took a look at mine, and I'd never noticed before...the same thing! The bottom of the "H" is a micron lower and the "Y" a hair higher!


----------



## alouette

jennytiu said:


> Finally joining this club! Just bought my first Givenchy bag earlier from a Duty Free store. This color is not my first choice as I originally wanted the FW color Deep Blue but I figured the 30% price difference was not worth it so I got this instead. It was choice between black or this. Does anyone know the name of this color? Is it available every season?
> 
> View attachment 2359601



I have this exact color.  I just checked my card and it provides no info other than it's a size medium.  I have seen it being referred to as medium brown which is what I've always called it.  It's the perfect shade of brown IMO and it wears like no other!  It gets smooshier the more it breaks in.  One of my favorite bags!!!!!!!

It was a seasonal color not currently being offered with the exception of legit resellers.

Congrats!  You decided on the right color!


----------



## mai-mai

Ladies can i ask help where to find available pandora medium in moroccan blue goat skin.


----------



## Aussie_Bag_Lady

Do not buy any designer handbags from Reebonz Reebonz.com they are selling fake designer handbags - I bought a prada and had took it to the prada store after the zipper broke and was told it was a fake!!! BEWARE !!!


----------



## fawkex

Anyone know how much is a Givenchy Pandora Box Black / Grey Croc Stamped in Paris?
What do you think about this style?


----------



## zodiac_thr

fawkex said:


> Anyone know how much is a Givenchy Pandora Box Black / Grey Croc Stamped in Paris?
> What do you think about this style?



I thought it was a seasonal item. It is about 1800 - 1900 USD for the large size when it was available. There is one on ebay the other day. Hope that help


----------



## LuckyLisa

Thinking of joining the Pandora fun!! 

Could I carry a couple of file folder in it? I occasionally take home a file (with maybe 5-10 pages in it) from work, and I'm looking for a do-it-all bag. 

Thoughts?


----------



## zodiac_thr

LuckyLisa said:


> Thinking of joining the Pandora fun!!
> 
> Could I carry a couple of file folder in it? I occasionally take home a file (with maybe 5-10 pages in it) from work, and I'm looking for a do-it-all bag.
> 
> Thoughts?



it would definitely fit with the medium or large


----------



## LuckyLisa

zodiac_thr said:


> it would definitely fit with the medium or large



Excellent, thanks. I'm definitely thinking of the medium. I tried the large on last year at BG and it just seemed huge.


----------



## zodiac_thr

LuckyLisa said:


> Excellent, thanks. I'm definitely thinking of the medium. I tried the large on last year at BG and it just seemed huge.



You welcome, glad i could help.
Yes! the medium is perfect for woman.


----------



## LuckyLisa

zodiac_thr said:


> You welcome, glad i could help.
> Yes! the medium is perfect for woman.



Now to decide on color!! 

Many thanks.


----------



## _celine_

mai-mai said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos using my new phone, just want to share my 3rd month old medium navy blue pandora goat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1873595
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy viewing.


Just saw your pics recently and truly in love with the colour. Can you please tell me the colour name? It is such a gorgeous bag


----------



## mai-mai

_celine_ said:


> Just saw your pics recently and truly in love with the colour. Can you please tell me the colour name? It is such a gorgeous bag


 
Celine its a moroccan blue s/s13 in goat skin, I had it before then don't know what came into me, sold it, eventually want to have it back but the new owner accidentally stained the bottom part, so now searching for one again......


----------



## jennytiu

Allow me to share another photo with my bag filled up with my daily essentials.


----------



## drati

I've been browsing through this thread and wanted to thank you all for your contributions and wonderful pictures. I received my first Pandora last week, a medium black goat with silver hw.


----------



## thisonce

My large 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Givenchy Pandora in Anthracite color but due to the weather changes here the color turned into this gorgeous taupe


----------



## jennytiu

thisonce said:


> My large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Anthracite color but due to the weather changes here the color turned into this gorgeous taupe



I was choosing between the Black Goatskin Pandora and my Brown Pandora. It looks good on you! Hmm maybe I should get another one. 






drati said:


> I've been browsing through this thread and wanted to thank you all for your contributions and wonderful pictures. I received my first Pandora last week, a medium black goat with silver hw.



I love the taupe color and the texture leather! Where are you from?


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

Hi everyone! 
After reading all the posts and seeing all the amazing photos of the pandora, I am convinced that I should get one! I was interested in either a brown, dark blue or grey, but am torn between the pepe leather and goat skin. Durability is a major factor so is the pepe leather too delicate? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lisahopkins

drati said:


> I've been browsing through this thread and wanted to thank you all for your contributions and wonderful pictures. I received my first Pandora last week, a medium black goat with silver hw.




This looks fantastic on you, so cool


----------



## lisahopkins

thisonce said:


> My large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Anthracite color but due to the weather changes here the color turned into this gorgeous taupe




What a gorgeous colour it's turned into


----------



## Givemegivenchy

thisonce said:


> My large
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Pandora in Anthracite color but due to the weather changes here the color turned into this gorgeous taupe


Your bag is so unique I love how it changed colours!


----------



## _celine_

mai-mai said:


> Celine its a moroccan blue s/s13 in goat skin, I had it before then don't know what came into me, sold it, eventually want to have it back but the new owner accidentally stained the bottom part, so now searching for one again......



Thank you so much mai-mai and so sorry to hear that you had sold it. I really understand how you feel. I once sold my first ever balenciaga in bleu mineral (only carried for 3 days!) and i missed her miserably :banghead:.


----------



## ssv003

jennytiu said:


> Allow me to share another photo with my bag filled up with my daily essentials.



Fabulous!!


----------



## YCC

Would like to know if anyone has color fading problem on one's pepe leather. I just got my emerald green Pandora in pepe in August. I don't use it with the strap. When I thought to use the strap, I found that the bag is lighter than the strap which was stored in dust bag. Will Honey Leather help? Please give me advices!!!


----------



## drati

lisahopkins said:


> This looks fantastic on you, so cool



Thanks sweetie.


----------



## amydg2

@lisahopkins what size is ur givenchy?


----------



## amydg2

Hi. I came across this instagram seller. I have been wanting the givenchy pandora. The seller is selkibg me hers for 45k philippine pesos. Please help me authenticate  thanks. Only intial pics


----------



## love00sh

I haven't been to the forum for awhile, but thank you so so so much for all the ladies who helped me with my new bag. that QC alignment issues I had was very well resolved! I was a bit worried since I bought it from a private seller, but since it is perfectly authentic, QC issue doesn't bother me at all. I'm enjoying carrying my Pandora everyday >.<


----------



## love00sh

Rainbowfish0329 said:


> Hi everyone!
> After reading all the posts and seeing all the amazing photos of the pandora, I am convinced that I should get one! I was interested in either a brown, dark blue or grey, but am torn between the pepe leather and goat skin. Durability is a major factor so is the pepe leather too delicate? Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Hi! I've went through that too! Honestly, pepe leather is easier to carry everyday and be careless. Although goat skin is more durable and feels thicker, it can get scratches much more easily and I just don't think I can handle the stress of babying my bag 24/7. Wrinkled leather is like a shiny alloy colored car loll it is hard to see scratches and blemishes, and I don't think it will rip or come apart in next 30 years.


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

love00sh said:


> Hi! I've went through that too! Honestly, pepe leather is easier to carry everyday and be careless. Although goat skin is more durable and feels thicker, it can get scratches much more easily and I just don't think I can handle the stress of babying my bag 24/7. Wrinkled leather is like a shiny alloy colored car loll it is hard to see scratches and blemishes, and I don't think it will rip or come apart in next 30 years.


Ooh thanks for the tips! I don't think I can handle constant babying of my bags either! And tbh I was leaning towards pepe leather! Thanks for helping me decide!


----------



## amydg2

Hi givenchy experts and lovers  been aaving up for a pandora large for two years.. I know. That long. I am finally ready. Please help me authenticate this. Photos are from
The seller. Any comments are welcome


----------



## macaroonchica93

How durable is the Pandora Mini
the straps look kinda flimsy, I kinda of need reassurance


----------



## alla.miss

macaroonchica93 said:


> How durable is the Pandora Mini
> the straps look kinda flimsy, I kinda of need reassurance



Hi there!
To my mind the mini is very durable!


----------



## cat910

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to ask for some info... has anyone ever encountered a Givenchy Pandora handle that looks like the one in the photo?  Would really appreciate any help.  Thanks


----------



## katemonique

macaroonchica93 said:


> How durable is the Pandora Mini
> the straps look kinda flimsy, I kinda of need reassurance


I'm currently travelling with the mini Panda & it sometimes ends up carrying quite a bit! Never had it feel strained, & it surprisingly holds a lot! In general I have found the straps & the bag in general very durable. Hope this helps!


----------



## katemonique

amydg2 said:


> Hi givenchy experts and lovers  been aaving up for a pandora large for two years.. I know. That long. I am finally ready. Please help me authenticate this. Photos are from
> The seller. Any comments are welcome
> View attachment 2386218
> View attachment 2386219
> View attachment 2386220
> View attachment 2386221
> View attachment 2386222
> View attachment 2386223


LOVE the large black Panda! I have a khaki medium & a black pepe mini, but I think I need to save up for this size too. Looks great!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cat910 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to ask for some info... has anyone ever encountered a Givenchy Pandora handle that looks like the one in the photo?  Would really appreciate any help.  Thanks



Is this a zipper? I have seen Pandoras with some embellishment to the handle.  Are u concerned about authenticity or just if anyone has seen this style?


----------



## cat910

hrhsunshine said:


> Is this a zipper? I have seen Pandoras with some embellishment to the handle.  Are u concerned about authenticity or just if anyone has seen this style?


hi! thanks for your reply.  it's the handle of a Large Pandora.  i'll try to get more photos of it if i can. i was initially just surprised to see a different kind of handle and tried to look for more information online but was unable to find anything like it. would you recommend posting in the the authenticate forum just to be sure?


----------



## hrhsunshine

cat910 said:


> hi! thanks for your reply.  it's the handle of a Large Pandora.  i'll try to get more photos of it if i can. i was initially just surprised to see a different kind of handle and tried to look for more information online but was unable to find anything like it. would you recommend posting in the the authenticate forum just to be sure?



I don't think u need to worry just from the embellishment but authenticating any bag is recommended.


----------



## cat910

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't think u need to worry just from the embellishment but authenticating any bag is recommended.


thank you so much for your advise.  will post in the appropriate forum. 

in any case, i'd just like to ask if there is a reference library of sorts for all the different Pandoras that have come out?


----------



## hrhsunshine

cat910 said:


> thank you so much for your advise.  will post in the appropriate forum.
> 
> in any case, i'd just like to ask if there is a reference library of sorts for all the different Pandoras that have come out?




I don't know that there is a reference library for Panda and the various styles. I think there is really just the Panda thread.  That is a nice idea.  I will ask about that.


----------



## sweetiecino

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to be travelling to both London and New York in a few weeks and had a few questions in regarding the pandora. Do you know what the price difference is between the two cities? Also with thanksgiving coming up, will there be any specials / discounts on the pandora in NY? 

Any help would be appreciated~! 

Thanks!


----------



## mary79

Hi Ladies, I finally bought my Panda! It's a large one in Calf skin and I'm in love 

I know it was reduced because it's an older model (it has the inside tag sewn in, and a pocket rather than zipper outside) and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it, e.g.: year, colour, or anything else? Thank you for any help.


----------



## amydg2

katemonique said:


> LOVE the large black Panda! I have a khaki medium & a black pepe mini, but I think I need to save up for this size too. Looks great!




Got the bag already. Loooove it.  so rock chic   thanks. Let me onow if u got one already. Hehe


----------



## sandysandiego

So pretty!  Congrats!



mary79 said:


> Hi Ladies, I finally bought my Panda! It's a large one in Calf skin and I'm in love
> 
> I know it was reduced because it's an older model (it has the inside tag sewn in, and a pocket rather than zipper outside) and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it, e.g.: year, colour, or anything else? Thank you for any help.


----------



## sandysandiego

Waiting on a Pandora that I have been hoping for!


----------



## jessicashek

I have a black PANDORA medium size,pepe Italian sheep skin with light golden hardware.
It's very cool and functional.
But a little bit heavy for me.May be a small size is more suitable for petite girls like me.


----------



## shinegal

jessicashek said:


> I have a black PANDORA medium size,pepe Italian sheep skin with light golden hardware.
> 
> It's very cool and functional.
> 
> But a little bit heavy for me.May be a small size is more suitable for petite girls like me.




The small size when held cross body hits lower compared to the med size. The cross body strap is thinner. When you load the small bag more, there will b more load on the cross body strap aka your shoulder as compared to the wider medium pandora. 

I have both but can't say which one is better :b both serve different purpose  good that you get to try them on.


----------



## StarBrite310

Here is my new black Pepe Medium Pandora


----------



## Rina337

I've been eyeing up the Givenchy Pandora since I was an intern (way, way back)... but I've finally bought myself a pandora, mini in black w/ GHW (although Luisaviaroma's photographs look silver, much prefer silver though)... just waiting for delivery!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessicashek said:


> I have a black PANDORA medium size,pepe Italian sheep skin with light golden hardware.
> It's very cool and functional.
> But a little bit heavy for me.May be a small size is more suitable for petite girls like me.




The small is probably a good choice for you and it will still hold plenty.  I liked it on me at the store and I am 5-4.  I only own the mini and it is amazing how much that little bag holds, so a small will likely hold your essentials and fit more comfortably.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I've just discovered the Pandora, and it is so gorgeous and edgy. I definitely want a medium black, but am undecided on what material. Which leather material is the most lightweight?


----------



## Rina337

My mini Pandora came today (Givenchy only give dustbags, but luckily it came in a matte black LuisaViaRoma box so I can store it safely in the future)... 
I love the smell of leather, bought it in black with silver HW, perfect for the daily essentials.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Rina337 said:


> My mini Pandora came today (Givenchy only give dustbags, but luckily it came in a matte black LuisaViaRoma box so I can store it safely in the future)...
> I love the smell of leather, bought it in black with silver HW, perfect for the daily essentials.


Pictures please! And modeling shots if you have a chance


----------



## disco_diva

cat910 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to ask for some info... has anyone ever encountered a Givenchy Pandora handle that looks like the one in the photo?  Would really appreciate any help.  Thanks


Hi there. My friend bought hers in London in Selfridges-  last year, I think. It's red and has that type of gold embellishment on the handle too. It's gorgeous and actually started me thinking about getting one. But yes, best to get this one authenticated anyway. 

This season Givenchy also has beautiful pandoras in calfskin with a different kind of handle and long strap. I think they come up with a variant on the details once in a while. I don't know how else to describe it, but attached a pic for reference that I took in the Givenchy boutique in Singapore recently. (The grey pepe on the other side is mine 
Hope this helped!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone else have an opinion on whether the Pepe washed lambskin Pandora is lighter than the goatskin Pandora?

Also, is the small Pandora significantly lighter in weight than the medium Pandora?


----------



## adri

Just had to share my very first Pandora with you all..it was def love at first sight!!!


----------



## jessicashek

adri said:


> Just had to share my very first Pandora with you all..it was def love at first sight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424353


medium size?


----------



## Rina337

LocksAndKeys said:


> Pictures please! And modeling shots if you have a chance



Sorry it's a tad late, remembered to take these this morning when I got into work... Across the body. My iPhone is a proper potato.




And for people who aren't sure about what a mini can carry.... Plus room for much more. Some of my items are out of shot... (The smallest pouch fits neatly in the front pocket.)


----------



## boingboing

YCC said:


> Would like to know if anyone has color fading problem on one's pepe leather. I just got my emerald green Pandora in pepe in August. I don't use it with the strap. When I thought to use the strap, I found that the bag is lighter than the strap which was stored in dust bag. Will Honey Leather help? Please give me advices!!!


Hi..we have the same bag. same colour, same leather. and same thing  happened to mine. colour faded for reasons unknown.. anyway, just wanna  share my experience with givenchy here....bought it in paris in july,  used it a couple of times after the purchase and kept it in my closet  for 3-4 months, until one day i felt like taking it out..and to my  horror, the colour had faded so badly. though, the colour didnt fade on  the entire bag. only like on the bottom and sides, which is damn weird. i could  even see a visible line between the faded part and the original colour.  so i called up the paris boutique and asked if there's anything they  could do to help. the after sales dept was super helpful, fast and  efficient, they arranged for my bag to be picked up by a courier service  and once my bag arrived in paris, they did a check and got back to me,  all done within less than a week. unfortunately my bag couldnt be  salvaged   but the good news is they offered me a store credit valued at the price  of the bag that i bought. the only thing now is to  figure out how to use the store credit because i live in indonesia


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rina337 said:


> Sorry it's a tad late, remembered to take these this morning when I got into work... Across the body. My iPhone is a proper potato.
> 
> View attachment 2430198
> 
> 
> And for people who aren't sure about what a mini can carry.... Plus room for much more. Some of my items are out of shot... (The smallest pouch fits neatly in the front pocket.)




Great shot of what fits inside your mini.  I have a mini too and it really does fit ALOT of stuff.

Here is a thread about what fits inside your Givenchy.
Your photos would be a great contribution to it.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/whats-inside-your-beautiful-givenchy-831565.html


----------



## YCC

boingboing said:


> Hi..we have the same bag. same colour, same leather. and same thing  happened to mine. colour faded for reasons unknown.. anyway, just wanna  share my experience with givenchy here....bought it in paris in july,  used it a couple of times after the purchase and kept it in my closet  for 3-4 months, until one day i felt like taking it out..and to my  horror, the colour had faded so badly. though, the colour didnt fade on  the entire bag. only like on the bottom and sides, which is damn weird. i could  even see a visible line between the faded part and the original colour.  so i called up the paris boutique and asked if there's anything they  could do to help. the after sales dept was super helpful, fast and  efficient, they arranged for my bag to be picked up by a courier service  and once my bag arrived in paris, they did a check and got back to me,  all done within less than a week. unfortunately my bag couldnt be  salvaged   but the good news is they offered me a store credit valued at the price  of the bag that i bought. the only thing now is to  figure out how to use the store credit because i live in indonesia



Thank you for sharing your experience. My bag only fade on the top side ( the side with logo on). It's kind of yellownish which I am not sure cause by sun explosion or other reasons. I'll email the Givenchy store to see if I can send the bag to Paris.


----------



## Ellyria

Question about the Pandora: does anyone use theirs often, and if you do, do you find it unpractical?
I went to a Givenchy boutique to check out the sizes and at first thought the medium was the small, because it was just so small. I checked the tag that said medium, and even asked the SA about it who confirmed it but seemed very confused. And because it had small dimensions, I found that the zipper that opens to the main compartment doesn't open very wide and it could possibly be hard to reach in and grab stuff? Searched the forum and there's only much love for this bag (it deserves it) but not much on the zippers. Hoping someone can share their experiences


----------



## jennytiu

Ellyria said:


> Question about the Pandora: does anyone use theirs often, and if you do, do you find it unpractical?
> I went to a Givenchy boutique to check out the sizes and at first thought the medium was the small, because it was just so small. I checked the tag that said medium, and even asked the SA about it who confirmed it but seemed very confused. And because it had small dimensions, I found that the zipper that opens to the main compartment doesn't open very wide and it could possibly be hard to reach in and grab stuff? Searched the forum and there's only much love for this bag (it deserves it) but not much on the zippers. Hoping someone can share their experiences



Hi there! I have one and I use it quite often. I rotate with my other bags but it gets at least a week of use each month. I use it as my work bag. I'm not a light packer  

I have used it as a travel bag as well. The zippers are easy to get into. It is the my most practical bag for traveling because I find it fairly easy to open and close and grab my phone or camera, which I store inside the open pocket in the main compartment. 

Do not be fooled by the 'small' dimensions, you can actually store a lot in it! The zippers and pockets are great for organization.  

Before I forget, G leather is absolutely perfect!


----------



## jennytiu

Rina337 said:


> Sorry it's a tad late, remembered to take these this morning when I got into work... Across the body. My iPhone is a proper potato.
> 
> View attachment 2430198
> 
> 
> And for people who aren't sure about what a mini can carry.... Plus room for much more. Some of my items are out of shot... (The smallest pouch fits neatly in the front pocket.)



Wow that's quite a lot of stuff for a mini!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellyria

jennytiu said:


> Hi there! I have one and I use it quite often. I rotate with my other bags but it gets at least a week of use each month. I use it as my work bag. I'm not a light packer
> 
> I have used it as a travel bag as well. The zippers are easy to get into. It is the my most practical bag for traveling because I find it fairly easy to open and close and grab my phone or camera, which I store inside the open pocket in the main compartment.
> 
> Do not be fooled by the 'small' dimensions, you can actually store a lot in it! The zippers and pockets are great for organization.
> 
> Before I forget, G leather is absolutely perfect!





rav said:


> Hey there, I just wanted to say I have Givenchy Pandora in black in large and I LOVE IT. I use mine on a daily basis when im commuting to work. I sometimes use it as my overnight bag when in staying at my bf s place. Meaning I'll have my little cosmetic case filled with my toiletries and a change of clothes (a t-shirt, undergarment and a pair of jeans). My bf doesn't carry any bags but had lately confessed that he wants a Pandora too not only for it's looks but due to it's practicality too. We re going to Paris in January and it's a no brainier that I will be bringing this bag!
> 
> When it's comes to the zipper, I initially had the same thoughts as you. I was worried that I won't be able to put larger items in there but I managed. Bit by bit I found that I was able to squeeze more items in.  I found that more I wore the bag, the more the leather and zipper softened up too. I would say it's a no brainer that you HAVE to get this bag! Let me know if there's anything else I can help you with!
> 
> Rav




Thank you for sharing! I have renewed faith in the bag and definitely want to get one in the future, if not for the design then for the yummy leather


----------



## jennytiu

Ellyria said:


> Thank you for sharing! I have renewed faith in the bag and definitely want to get one in the future, if not for the design then for the yummy leather



You're most welcome. You won't be disappointed!  If not a Pandora, you should definitely consider the other G bags.


----------



## slxl

Rina337 said:


> My mini Pandora came today (Givenchy only give dustbags, but luckily it came in a matte black LuisaViaRoma box so I can store it safely in the future)...
> I love the smell of leather, bought it in black with silver HW, perfect for the daily essentials.



I AGREE WITH YOU! I bought mine a few months back. Been using it soooo regularly almost everyday! I'm a crew and when I'm out overseas this bag is perfect! Contains my 2 wallet, phone, camera and sometimes a mini water bottle. LOVE IT.


----------



## slxl

macaroonchica93 said:


> How durable is the Pandora Mini
> the straps look kinda flimsy, I kinda of need reassurance



Don't be fooled by the thin straps. They're very sturdy & durable IMO.  Mine has been used on quite a regular basis, it's a great bag for daily essential use. Remove the strap and you've converted it to a clutch! haha


----------



## slxl

Here's my very first panda in mini, brown wrinkled leather.











been owning it for 8 months now. Bought it in April this year, my everyday bag when I'm outstation, since then. Trusty and worth every penny! LOVE IT. Was dying for a medium one in black. But I bought a Bbag instead... starting to have second thoughts about my decision now...


----------



## boingboing

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=25867352

I have a goatskin nightingale and felt that it is more durable and the colour doesnt fade that easily. Plus the goatskin is way more scratch resistant compared to pepe (ive got few small scratches on my pepe pandora just after few days of using it). Anyway speaking of colour fading, I've accidentally stained both my pandora and gale with oil and wiped it with wet tissue. Amazingly enough, for the gale, I saw no colour transfer on the wet tissue at all. Thats how good the goatskin is. But when I did the same thing to the pepe pandora, there was a colour transfer on the wet tissue


----------



## Ellyria

boingboing said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=25867352
> 
> I have a goatskin nightingale and felt that it is more durable and the colour doesnt fade that easily. Plus the goatskin is way more scratch resistant compared to pepe (ive got few small scratches on my pepe pandora just after few days of using it). Anyway speaking of colour fading, I've accidentally stained both my pandora and gale with oil and wiped it with wet tissue. Amazingly enough, for the gale, I saw no colour transfer on the wet tissue at all. Thats how good the goatskin is. But when I did the same thing to the pepe pandora, there was a colour transfer on the wet tissue




Oh wow on both... the heartache! :cry: You are so unlucky...


----------



## boingboing

Ellyria said:


> Oh wow on both... the heartache! :cry: You are so unlucky...



Yeah.. too careless. But somehow i cant see the stain on my gale anymore. Weird...but good in a way. Lesson learnt.. always go for goatskin &#128522;


----------



## LocksAndKeys

slxl said:


> Here's my very first panda in mini, brown wrinkled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been owning it for 8 months now. Bought it in April this year, my everyday bag when I'm outstation, since then. Trusty and worth every penny! LOVE IT. Was dying for a medium one in black. But I bought a Bbag instead... starting to have second thoughts about my decision now...


I really love your mini Panda in the brown winkled leather! I adore that color, and am actually looking for a bag in that color. Do you find that the Mini holds a lot? I would love to see a picture of what you can fit in your bag. I am also wondering where you purchased your Panda!

I was planning on getting a Medium Black Pandora in goat leather with silver h/w but decided on getting a new Black RH Bal City instead that I will be buying sometime next week. It was a hard decision, but I figured that the Bal was lighter in weight and that if I ever got a Panda, I would want to get the brown wrinkled leather like yours


----------



## braceskises

margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was gonna get the smooth leather at first then I decided on wrinkled because I want to get a smooth leather Nightingale in the future. Another reason was because the wrinkled is much cheaper than the smooth. :shame:
> 
> Wrinkled medium/large is 1090 euros (I paid 877 euros after tax deduction.)
> Smooth medium/large is 1230 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely cheaper! I saved almost SG$400 after factoring shipping (50 euros to SG) and 7% import tax. Got hit hard by customs though because my SA declared 1090 euros as the value instead of the 877 euros I paid.
> 
> Gold hardware, although the zippers are darker than the hardware at the handles and strap.


Hi Margarita,

I am interested to know how do you actually ask the SA to mail order the Pandora to you and have the full 19.6% VAT refund. I am also based in Singapore. So i hope you can help me out, would really appreciate that. Would it be possible for you to share with me the SA email or contact that you liaise with, because i have tried to goolgle and search on different platforms but can't find them. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## katemonique

slxl said:


> Here's my very first panda in mini, brown wrinkled leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been owning it for 8 months now. Bought it in April this year, my everyday bag when I'm outstation, since then. Trusty and worth every penny! LOVE IT. Was dying for a medium one in black. But I bought a Bbag instead... starting to have second thoughts about my decision now...




Love that colour!! I myself originally wanted a medium Pandora in black smooth leather but I fell in love with the hazel color & decided to mix up my all-black bag collection with a bit of brown. The brown looks great, I'm super happy I got it! &#128076;


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Just ordered the mini pandora box in gunmetal shiny leather! 50% off!


----------



## Ellyria

Robyn Loraine said:


> Just ordered the mini pandora box in gunmetal shiny leather! 50% off!


Oh wow that is a steal!  Congrats!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Ellyria said:


> Oh wow that is a steal!  Congrats!



Thanks! I was waiting for it to go on sale at ssense and randomly it got marked down yesterday and I pounced on it! I have really wanted a metallic for a while now, since Proenzas metallics-while pretty- have so many issues, and this Givenchy really fits the bill.


----------



## Rina337

Ellyria said:


> Question about the Pandora: does anyone use theirs often, and if you do, do you find it unpractical?
> I went to a Givenchy boutique to check out the sizes and at first thought the medium was the small, because it was just so small. I checked the tag that said medium, and even asked the SA about it who confirmed it but seemed very confused. And because it had small dimensions, I found that the zipper that opens to the main compartment doesn't open very wide and it could possibly be hard to reach in and grab stuff? Searched the forum and there's only much love for this bag (it deserves it) but not much on the zippers. Hoping someone can share their experiences



I own a mini, and I don't have any problem fishing my stuff out of my bag's main compartment... But it depends on what you are trying to put in it I guess.




jennytiu said:


> Wow that's quite a lot of stuff for a mini!! Thanks for sharing!



Haha! When I bought it, I wasn't sure it'd fit much in it, but there's still plenty of space so my sunnies won't be left out when summer hits! 



slxl said:


> I AGREE WITH YOU! I bought mine a few months back. Been using it soooo regularly almost everyday! I'm a crew and when I'm out overseas this bag is perfect! Contains my 2 wallet, phone, camera and sometimes a mini water bottle. LOVE IT.



It's just so handy, I feared I would regret the purchase because it didn't look like it could pack so much! But i'm so glad i've bought it, my daily slob bag. 



Robyn Loraine said:


> Thanks! I was waiting for it to go on sale at ssense and randomly it got marked down yesterday and I pounced on it! I have really wanted a metallic for a while now, since Proenzas metallics-while pretty- have so many issues, and this Givenchy really fits the bill.



Such a steal!


----------



## Loveheart

I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!


----------



## sandysandiego

So gorgeous!  Love this!!
Congrats!


Loveheart said:


> I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!


----------



## Ellyria

Loveheart said:


> I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!



Ooohhhh that colour is so gorgeous, combined with the gold hardware  Congrats!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Loveheart said:


> I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!



what a beauty!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Loveheart said:


> I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!




Wow! I love it so pretty!!


----------



## gagabag

Loveheart said:


> I snapped up this medium pandora in Night, love it!




Totally gorgeous panda!
Can't see it very well but is that an M scarf I spot?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Finally joining the Givenchy...here's my mini pandora


----------



## Ellyria

MrsRance said:


> Finally joining the Givenchy...here's my mini pandora


I never noticed how unique that design was  Great buy! Mod pics mod pics!


----------



## Loveheart

gagabag said:


> Totally gorgeous panda!
> Can't see it very well but is that an M scarf I spot?



Ooh you have a very good eye! That us indeed a mini meadow Mulberry wrap!


----------



## gagabag

Loveheart said:


> Ooh you have a very good eye! That us indeed a mini meadow Mulberry wrap!




Thought it was! I am such a sucker for scarves  Double gorgeous and double congrats!


----------



## slxl

LocksAndKeys said:


> I really love your mini Panda in the brown winkled leather! I adore that color, and am actually looking for a bag in that color. Do you find that the Mini holds a lot? I would love to see a picture of what you can fit in your bag. I am also wondering where you purchased your Panda!
> 
> I was planning on getting a Medium Black Pandora in goat leather with silver h/w but decided on getting a new Black RH Bal City instead that I will be buying sometime next week. It was a hard decision, but I figured that the Bal was lighter in weight and that if I ever got a Panda, I would want to get the brown wrinkled leather like yours



I'm sorry I took so long to reply! Was glued to Balenciaga threads for awhile and forgotten to check back here. Having some problems with my first Bbag hence was seeking for enlightenment over at Bale threads. 

Thank you for loving my panda mini! I love it soooo much too!  I bought mine at Luisaviaroma website. Bought it at 614 euro. (bill came to a total of 1100+/- SGD?) Personally for me, a panda mini is really handy for my everyday use because when I'm overseas, I only bring my prada tri-fold wallet, (sometimes along with my currency wallet which is a wrislet), my S4, a pack of tissue and sometimes I squeeze in a mini bottle of water(200ml) and my ear piece. Fits nicely. 

I LOVE PANDA. I loved it so much that few months of owning the mini made me REALLY REALLY tempted to buy the medium but my bf was strongly against it because he thinks it's ridiculous that I have the mini and still wants the medium. (he still doesn't agree that I should get the MED up till now! hahaha)

I reckon you should get yourself a panda too, and you'll definitely find yourself loving it more each day! Such an awesome bag. Sometimes when I go to the club, I'll remove the straps and use it as a clutch!!  2 in 1.   JOIN THE PANDA SOON!


----------



## slxl

katemonique said:


> Love that colour!! I myself originally wanted a medium Pandora in black smooth leather but I fell in love with the hazel color & decided to mix up my all-black bag collection with a bit of brown. The brown looks great, I'm super happy I got it! &#128076;



 MEEE TOO, initially wanted the black one. But changed my mind because 90% of my wardrobe is BLACK. And I never regretted my decision! BEST PURCHASE EVER.


----------



## Rina337

I'm in a little bit of a pickle and would like some opinions: I recently bought a mini pandora  and i've found myself pondering getting a small... but is it worth me getting it? 
The medium isn't a consideration simply because i don't need a big bag yet. Colour-wise i'll be going for black (i wear mostly black and i adore looking like a ball of soot )... i just cant decide.


----------



## blacksheeep

I bought a medium pandora in grey pepe leather (not sure what's the exact colour). I got it from Paris in March this year. And recently when I took out my bag from my wardrobe, I notice there were lots of mold on it. It's so gross... 

Worst thing, I notice my bag colour is not longer grey. It looked like olive green. I don't know was it due to to mold that changed its colour or not? Has anyone encountered this problem before?

I am so sad cause the bag colour is awful now. Can it be repaired?


----------



## amq

Prada143 said:


> Are there 2 types of pepe leather for the pandora? Since when?
> I saw in BG that there's the "old" pepe washed matte sheepskin and pepe italian calfskin.
> What's the difference between the 2 in terms of durability and appearance?


hi
i have the same question. what is the difference between the pepe leather large black panda and the pepe sheep large black panda? BOTH at BG right now. one is 1865 and the other 2020.
the SA didnt know...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Ellyria said:


> I never noticed how unique that design was  Great buy! Mod pics mod pics!




Thank you Ellyria  will do mod pics later, always forget to take picture when I use this mini panda :greengrin:


----------



## HelenaOfficial

I really love the mini panda so I bought medium pandora geranium goat skin


----------



## Shoegal30

MrsRance said:


> I really love the mini panda so I bought medium pandora geranium goat skin


I like that bag. Congrats!,


----------



## katemonique

MrsRance said:


> I really love the mini panda so I bought medium pandora geranium goat skin




Beautiful!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Shoegal30 said:


> I like that bag. Congrats!,



Thank you 



katemonique said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## jadeaymanalac

This thread makes me wanna get my own pandora ASAP lol


----------



## Rina337

jadeaymanalac said:


> This thread makes me wanna get my own pandora ASAP lol



It's addictive! I'm waiting for delivery for my small!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Here are mod pics by my sister  she's 175 cm & 66 kg

Medium Pandora




Medium Pandora




Mini Pandora


----------



## LocksAndKeys

MrsRance said:


> Here are mod pics by my sister  she's 175 cm & 66 kg
> 
> Medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pandora


Your two printed Pandoras are beyond gorgeous! Are they both leather or printed canvas?


----------



## HelenaOfficial

LocksAndKeys said:


> Your two printed Pandoras are beyond gorgeous! Are they both leather or printed canvas?




Thank you, but the medium pandora printed belong to my best friend. Both printed Pandoras are leather, lamb leather.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

MrsRance said:


> Here are mod pics by my sister  she's 175 cm & 66 kg
> 
> Medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Pandora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Pandora




Woweewow!!! I love the rose camouflage pandora!! Congrats!!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

jadeaymanalac said:


> Woweewow!!! I love the rose camouflage pandora!! Congrats!!




Thank you dear  am so glad still can get the rose camo pandora


----------



## LalaPink

MrsRance said:


> I really love the mini panda so I bought medium pandora geranium goat skin


I love the color. Is this color still available? I have the nightingale and antigona but I think I really want to add pandora in the mix but I'm worried about the functionality as a shoulder bag. Which one is better for the style: the small or medium. thanks.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

LalaPink said:


> I love the color. Is this color still available? I have the nightingale and antigona but I think I really want to add pandora in the mix but I'm worried about the functionality as a shoulder bag. Which one is better for the style: the small or medium. thanks.



I think this color still available, but the SA told me it's seasonal color. 
I always wear as a handheld bag, i could not use the pandora as a shoulder bag, always slip. 
For the style i think the medium, but small or medium both are lovely  I have the mini, small & medium and love them equally. Good luck deciding what best for you dear


----------



## HelenaOfficial

My emerald multicolor lambskin small pandora...heart


----------



## bangy

Anybody here with a bright blue pandora ? Can you post Photos? Most i see online are product shots


----------



## jadeaymanalac

MrsRance said:


> My emerald multicolor lambskin small pandora...heart


You always have the great eye for colour blocking pandora. I love it!


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Do you guys think I can pull-off carrying a mini pandora? I really love the size of it but I'm afraid it maybe too small for me so it will be too feminine. 


Here's a modpic of me wearing a Zatchel's Barrel Satchel for reference. 

What do you think?


----------



## Thornberre

Looks to me that the pandora mini is about 25 cm wide?  Which i dont think would be too small at all!  Just the right size maybe.


----------



## Ellyria

MrsRance said:


> My emerald multicolor lambskin small pandora...heart


That Pandora collection  I'm jealous 



jadeaymanalac said:


> Do you guys think I can pull-off carrying a mini pandora? I really love the size of it but I'm afraid it maybe too small for me so it will be too feminine.
> View attachment 2463205
> 
> Here's a modpic of me wearing a Zatchel's Barrel Satchel for reference.
> 
> What do you think?


Not used to seeing guys with bags at all, maybe you should go to the store with a friend  Although yes, I do see it working somewhat


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Ellyria said:


> That Pandora collection  I'm jealous



Thank you *Ellyria*  



jadeaymanalac said:


> You always have the great eye for colour blocking pandora. I love it!



Thank you *jade* :beers:
Imho the mini is too feminime, but you should try it


----------



## HelenaOfficial

Medium & Small Pandora


----------



## jessicashek

MrsRance said:


> Medium & Small Pandora


sooooo nice!


----------



## HelenaOfficial

jessicashek said:


> sooooo nice!




Thank you


----------



## mai-mai

MrsRance said:


> My emerald multicolor lambskin small pandora...heart


 Mrs.Rance you always have beautiful bags and color collection, would you mind posting a model pics on this thick chewy blue panda in different  pose


----------



## Loveheart

MrsRance said:


> My emerald multicolor lambskin small pandora...heart




Ooh! This is fabulous. I love the three toned pandas! This is a perfect combo.... I am well jell lol.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE! 
From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!

This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.

Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.

(Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)


----------



## shinegal

hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)



Congrats sun! The grey is perfect! not too 'faint'.. I love it. 

Medium panda is the most comfy G bag in my opinion. I can fit my kids' lightweight sweaters, a diaper or two, wet wipes plus my daily essentials in there. Love the cross body style of carrying when I'm with the kids. When I'm work, I use the shoulder carry for some understated glam, heh


----------



## hrhsunshine

shinegal said:


> Congrats sun! The grey is perfect! not too 'faint'.. I love it.
> 
> Medium panda is the most comfy G bag in my opinion. I can fit my kids' lightweight sweaters, a diaper or two, wet wipes plus my daily essentials in there. Love the cross body style of carrying when I'm with the kids. When I'm work, I use the shoulder carry for some understated glam, heh



Thanks Shinegal!  I am so in love! Wow, u really fit alot in urs. I am sure I will have to throw in the crayons and some snacks soon enough. 

Ur totally nailed what I love about the color. It is really rich. So looking forward to having her age and soften. Yum!


----------



## Ellyria

Congrats!! I've been eyeing all the "washed" colours for the Pandora and I can't decide which looks best! Yours looks so yummy


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ellyria said:


> Congrats!! I've been eyeing all the "washed" colours for the Pandora and I can't decide which looks best! Yours looks so yummy



Thank you! I know, it was a tough choice for me too.  I love the colors but I had been looking for a taupe-ish/grey color to add to my collection. I don't have one at all, so that helped me decide on this one and when I saw the photo, I thought THAT is the one!


----------



## roanth

Love that color! Amazing bag, one of my favs. Only one I'd consider in multiple colors!


----------



## luvmy3girls

What do you guys think of the pandora I goatskin in the new purple color? Too much brightness?? &#128512;


----------



## luvmy3girls

hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)




Gorgeous! I had one and sold it.,ugh! Now I have been looking for one again, but in large size. Let me know if you see one for a good deal thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

luvmy3girls said:


> Gorgeous! I had one and sold it.,ugh! Now I have been looking for one again, but in large size. Let me know if you see one for a good deal thanks



Thanks "T"!!  I am so loving her! U sold yours? Bummer . Will let u know if i spot one.


----------



## hrhsunshine

roanth said:


> Love that color! Amazing bag, one of my favs. Only one I'd consider in multiple colors!



Thank u! Had no idea I would love a Panda so much.


----------



## luvmy3girls

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks "T"!!  I am so loving her! U sold yours? Bummer . Will let u know if i spot one.




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## duodavesgirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)


completely jealous!  congrats in a fab purchase.


----------



## hrhsunshine

duodavesgirl said:


> completely jealous!  congrats in a fab purchase.




Thank you! I got so lucky. As soon as I bought this one, the retailer was sold out.


----------



## JanC

hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)


Wow this bag is beautiful. I'm new to this forum and was wondering where you got this bag from? This is the EXACT  colour and bag I want 
Are there any online sites you can find this exact bag? Sorry for so many questions but I'm getting so excited just by seeing your photos haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

JanC said:


> Wow this bag is beautiful. I'm new to this forum and was wondering where you got this bag from? This is the EXACT  colour and bag I want
> Are there any online sites you can find this exact bag? Sorry for so many questions but I'm getting so excited just by seeing your photos haha



I got it from begdorf goodman. It is called anthracite or grey. I saw they restocked the other day but that could mean they got like one so check fast!


----------



## JanC

hrhsunshine said:


> I got it from begdorf goodman. It is called anthracite or grey. I saw they restocked the other day but that could mean they got like one so check fast!





Thanks soooo much for your reply hrhsunshine. However Im in Australia and we don't have Begdorf goodman here but I can see that they have an online website. Do you know if they ship internationally ? or is there any other sites you  know that has this bag in this colour either in the small or medium?

Also I am thinking if the medium would be too big for me as I am only 151cm but the small size doesn't seem as common. Would you or anyone else know if the shoulder strap of the small size is the same as the medium as I've tried the medium on at a shop but not the small?

Thanks guys


----------



## BabyK35

Can you order from NM? I live in Michigan and I too was once a Balenciaga collector but I am now loving Givenchy!


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

Just scored a medium Givenchy Pandora from Last Call Neiman Marcus for $500 off plus an extra 10% for opening a credit card! I couldn't believe Last Call would even carry this classic... in black no less! I had been debating buying a mini pandora for the summer but I figured for this price I couldn't turn down the purchase of a medium esp bc it can be worn cross body style too! The sales girl did mention this outlet did receive this bag in navy blue too and have gotten a few in recently although I did purchase the last one. So just be on the look out at your local Neimans outlet


----------



## lvlouis

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Just scored a medium Givenchy Pandora from Last Call Neiman Marcus for $500 off plus an extra 10% for opening a credit card! I couldn't believe Last Call would even carry this classic... in black no less! I had been debating buying a mini pandora for the summer but I figured for this price I couldn't turn down the purchase of a medium esp bc it can be worn cross body style too! The sales girl did mention this outlet did receive this bag in navy blue too and have gotten a few in recently although I did purchase the last one. So just be on the look out at your local Neimans outlet



Lucky!! Congrats!! Can you please post pic ? Which outlet was it?


----------



## shinegal

JanC said:


> Thanks soooo much for your reply hrhsunshine. However Im in Australia and we don't have Begdorf goodman here but I can see that they have an online website. Do you know if they ship internationally ? or is there any other sites you  know that has this bag in this colour either in the small or medium?
> 
> Also I am thinking if the medium would be too big for me as I am only 151cm but the small size doesn't seem as common. Would you or anyone else know if the shoulder strap of the small size is the same as the medium as I've tried the medium on at a shop but not the small?
> 
> Thanks guys


Hi JanC, I have both small and medium. The strap of small is thinner and longer, as compared to the medium. The strap of the medium hits me comfortably at the hip area. I'm 157cm. Hope this helps


----------



## JanC

shinegal said:


> Hi JanC, I have both small and medium. The strap of small is thinner and longer, as compared to the medium. The strap of the medium hits me comfortably at the hip area. I'm 157cm. Hope this helps





Thanks for your reply Shinegal  it does help. I am actually leaning more towards the small coz the medium bag seems a little too big for me but if the strap of the small is longer than it might be too long for me as I'm shorter than you 
I was just wondering if you the small is still big enough to fit a lot of stuff? I mean its not that much smaller than the medium is it? Which one do you use more often? Thanks


----------



## HelenaOfficial

mai-mai said:


> Mrs.Rance you always have beautiful bags and color collection, would you mind posting a model pics on this thick chewy blue panda in different  pose



Thank you *mai-mai*  ok i will do the model pics



Loveheart said:


> Ooh! This is fabulous. I love the three toned pandas! This is a perfect combo.... I am well jell lol.



Thank you *Loveheart*  my friend bought for me because i could not find it here in my city. 



hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)



Wow pretty neutral  



luvmy3girls said:


> What do you guys think of the pandora I goatskin in the new purple color? Too much brightness?? &#128512;



I love purple. If you love purple...go for it 



JanC said:


> Thanks for your reply Shinegal  it does help. I am actually leaning more towards the small coz the medium bag seems a little too big for me but if the strap of the small is longer than it might be too long for me as I'm shorter than you
> 
> I was just wondering if you the small is still big enough to fit a lot of stuff? I mean its not that much smaller than the medium is it? Which one do you use more often? Thanks



I have both. For everyday i use the small one, but for travelling i use the medium. In the previous pages i attached the comparison picture between small and medium panda. HTH.


----------



## JanC

I have both. For everyday i use the small one, but for travelling i use the medium. In the previous pages i attached the comparison picture between small and medium panda. HTH.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your reply Mrs Rance


----------



## JanC

So has anyone purchased from selfridges before? There is a small charcoal pandora available. 

Please let me know if this a legit site and also any feedback about this site would be helpful for me... Just b4 I go ahead and purchase it &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## duodavesgirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you! I got so lucky. As soon as I bought this one, the retailer was sold out.



how comfortable is the handle when you wear it on your shoulder?  does it dig into the shoulder at all?  is the handle pliable or stiff?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bangy

JanC said:


> So has anyone purchased from selfridges before? There is a small charcoal pandora available.
> 
> Please let me know if this a legit site and also any feedback about this site would be helpful for me... Just b4 I go ahead and purchase it &#128513;&#128513;


selfridges should be okay, its the big dept store in UK. so i am assuming its legit


----------



## JanC

bangy said:


> selfridges should be okay, its the big dept store in UK. so i am assuming its legit




Thanks.... however I just decided I want the medium bag and was about to purchase it through bergdorfgoodman.com but after doing a long live chat conversation with the SA there they told me they cannot ship internationally as the merchandise is being shipped directly from their store and they cannot ship internationally from their stores..... I was really close..... SO DISAPPOINTED now.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

lvlouis said:


> Lucky!! Congrats!! Can you please post pic ? Which outlet was it?


Thanks lvlouis! This was at the Neiman Marcus outlet in Deer Park (Long Island NY). I am trying to figure out how to upload a photo of mine but in the meantime it was this exact style...You can try calling if interested...maybe they can notify you when they are in stock again. I know the sales girl said they had come in quite a few times in the recent weeks.
http://www.barneys.com/Medium-Pepe-Pandora-Messenger/00505014642524,default,pd.html


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

duodavesgirl said:


> how comfortable is the handle when you wear it on your shoulder?  does it dig into the shoulder at all?  is the handle pliable or stiff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


The handle is very comfy. It kind of molds to your shoulder & the fact there is only one handle to worry about makes it even better. I feel like on a lot of 2 handle bags theres always one falling off. haha Plus, love the fact it can be worn 3 different ways


----------



## askching

Hi, I have just bought a small Pandora from a colleague but realised that the zipper base, unlike the medium Pandora that I bought from boutique, doesn't have the ykk mark. Can those who have a small Pandora help me check if there should be the ykk mark on the zipper base?  Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Shoegal30

hrhsunshine said:


> Just got my one and only Pandora and it is pure LOVE!
> From the new collection, please welcome medium Anthracite Pandora in Pepe!!
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for. The grey has a warm undertone and all my daily essentials fit inside, plus a full sized water bottle.  Seriously don't know why I found the Panda too small before...must have gone crazy with loading it up or something.
> 
> Had to try her on immediately!  So comfy. Both the handle and strap are super comfy and just the right drop for me.
> 
> (Hope my attachments work. My regular way of loading pix didn't work today.)


Love this.  I'm looking at getting myself one for my birthday.  I sold my nightingale so I can get a Pandora.


----------



## hrhsunshine

duodavesgirl said:


> how comfortable is the handle when you wear it on your shoulder?  does it dig into the shoulder at all?  is the handle pliable or stiff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I find the handle very comfortable. I have been wearing winter clothes so that offers more cushion but I did try with a tshirt and I was happy.

the handle is not stiff at all. Very pliable and thick so I was comfortable wearing the bag loaded while walking at the mall for a bit. I love it!


----------



## papillon252

Hi, I was just wondering if pandora bags came with authenticity cards or just care cards?
and if they come with anything else?

 I really wanted the pandora cause I feel like it's such a great fashion statement yet still from a "classic?" designer brand. I'm curious because I couldn't find the particular style I wanted in stores so I just bought one for myself online. I'm asking so I'll know what to expect when I receive it.

thanks


----------



## Unclesams26

My pandora came with a care card and leather swatch but no control card


----------



## mai-mai

Want to share my mini's.....


----------



## jadeaymanalac

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762




Wow awesome mini pandora collection you got there!!! Love the blue one! *drool*


----------



## bikingotter

Hey, what do you think about the croco embossed Pandora?


----------



## shinegal

Red croc small panda


----------



## mmmilkman

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762



I HEART your minis.


----------



## JanC

Wow nice bag!!


----------



## JanC

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762



Love ur minis


----------



## oliviamaurice

I received this beauty from Net A Porter last night. I could officially say, "I am in!" 
Here is my SS14 medium Pandora in blue. My favourite shade of blues. Did anybody notice that Givenchy took off the engraved letters "YKK" away from the zipper of the Pandoras?


----------



## BACC56

Hi ladies , i'm new here.. just wanted to know if the large pandora is discontinued or still in store? The large is the one with the pocket ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mariapia

I just saw a mini Pandora in floral print on
www.alducadaosta.com
It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bikingotter

I believe the one with the pocket is an older version.  They updated and changed from a pocket to a zipper.  I like the pocket better.


----------



## mai-mai

jadeaymanalac said:


> Wow awesome mini pandora collection you got there!!! Love the blue one! *drool*


 
Thanks jadeaymanalac, finally got my blue morrocan after selling my old one, this time will never let it go, mini's are very comfortable to use if its for errands and maybe a travel sling bag for cash to go and passport only but surely you can still fit small items like phones,keys and small pouch. just sharing.....


----------



## mmmilkman

BACC56 said:


> Hi ladies , i'm new here.. just wanted to know if the large pandora is discontinued or still in store? The large is the one with the pocket ?
> Thanks in advance



Large is still available but the flap pocket has been replaced with a zipped pocket instead


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi Everyone:

I have a question about the LARGE BLACK PANDORA MESSENGER BAG, NON TEXTURED AND NON RIGID.  Does it come in GOLD HARDWARE?  I really, really, really, really want gold hardware on a non textured large messenger Pandora bag.

I've inquired with BARNEY'S NEW YORK four times and they EVENTUALLY directed to their online website to find a store closest to me.  I sent two inquiries to the BARNEY'S CHICAGO and haven't heard from them (I don't live in Chicago and I don't have a Barney's anywhere near me).  I'm giving up on Barney's.  I've done business with them in the past and was quite pleased, but I guess they are only interested if I am actually purchasing an item and not interested if I am inquiring about availability of an item. 

Does any other department store carry the PANDORA BAGS besides BARNEY'S?  I'm none too thrilled with their lack of customer service and does anyone know if the LARGE BLACK PANDORA MESSENGER BAG, NON TEXTURED AND NON RIGID is available in gold hardware?  No one seems to know.  I will purchased the LARGE TEXTURED PANDORA BAG, it does come in soft gold hardware.  That I DO know.

THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART,

Real or Faux *


----------



## Real or Faux

*Has anyone seen this site before?  Seems a tad fishy considering the prices?

http://www.ioffer.com/si/givenchy+pandora+bag

Real or Faux*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Everyone:
> 
> I have a question about the LARGE BLACK PANDORA MESSENGER BAG, NON TEXTURED AND NON RIGID.  Does it come in GOLD HARDWARE?  I really, really, really, really want gold hardware on a non textured large messenger Pandora bag.
> 
> I've inquired with BARNEY'S NEW YORK four times and they EVENTUALLY directed to their online website to find a store closest to me.  I sent two inquiries to the BARNEY'S CHICAGO and haven't heard from them (I don't live in Chicago and I don't have a Barney's anywhere near me).  I'm giving up on Barney's.  I've done business with them in the past and was quite pleased, but I guess they are only interested if I am actually purchasing an item and not interested if I am inquiring about availability of an item.
> 
> Does any other department store carry the PANDORA BAGS besides BARNEY'S?  I'm none too thrilled with their lack of customer service and does anyone know if the LARGE BLACK PANDORA MESSENGER BAG, NON TEXTURED AND NON RIGID is available in gold hardware?  No one seems to know.  I will purchased the LARGE TEXTURED PANDORA BAG, it does come in soft gold hardware.  That I DO know.
> 
> THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART,
> 
> Real or Faux *




Are you referring to a goatskin (chevre) Pandora when you describe a "non-textured" bag?  If so, goatskin has typically come with shw while the washed sheepskin comes with ghw.  Pandoras are typically not rigid. They are designed to be a soft bag, unless there is a special design bag with a more rigid top panel.

I have recently seen some goatskin with ghw but I think they may all have been medium.
Try Bergdorf Goodman. They are another high end dept store with a large selection on their website.  They have goatskin with ghw but they may just be mediums.  Large pandoras are much harder to find as most people choose the medium for daily wear and often a mini for evening/outings.

The site your inquired about is not recommended.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Real or Faux

hrhsunshine said:


> Are you referring to a goatskin (chevre) Pandora when you describe a "non-textured" bag?  If so, goatskin has typically come with shw while the washed sheepskin comes with ghw.  Pandoras are typically not rigid. They are designed to be a soft bag, unless there is a special design bag with a more rigid top panel.
> 
> I have recently seen some goatskin with ghw but I think they may all have been medium.
> Try Bergdorf Goodman. They are another high end dept store with a large selection on their website.  They have goatskin with ghw but they may just be mediums.  Large pandoras are much harder to find as most people choose the medium for daily wear and often a mini for evening/outings.
> 
> The site your inquired about is not recommended.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


*Hi hrhsunshine:

Thank you for your response.  I've seen the word "RIGID" described on Barney's website for a large Pandora bag.  As you said, it's probably the top of the bag that is hard (sorry I had to capitals, my computer automatically is using spell check and changing the spelling).  

I also, think I have the general size, hardware and colors figured out on Barney's.  The colors and sizes and hardware is limited and what is described is all that is available.  

I'll check Bergdorf Goodman's, as you suggested!  THANK YOU!!!!  Great suggestion!!  I appreciate it very much.

Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi hrhsunshine:

Bergdorf Goodman's has the medium flower designed Pandora TOO!  

I'm sorry it doesn't come in a large because I'm a gal who likes BIG BAGS!!!  I have a huge purse and I'm now carrying a second bag, can you believe it?  Everyone asks me what I carry in it, as if it's anyone's business!  REALLY, OF ALL THE NERVE!

Thank you for giving me another store to look for the Pandora!  I'm finding more to buy!  

Real or Faux

PS I saw the closed thread on the Moto Jacket, so of course, I'm looking at that now too!  If the thread is closed due to so many posts, it's got to be HOT, LOL!!!*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi hrhsunshine:
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman's has the medium flower designed Pandora TOO!
> 
> I'm sorry it doesn't come in a large because I'm a gal who likes BIG BAGS!!!  I have a huge purse and I'm now carrying a second bag, can you believe it?  Everyone asks me what I carry in it, as if it's anyone's business!  REALLY, OF ALL THE NERVE!
> 
> Thank you for giving me another store to look for the Pandora!  I'm finding more to buy!
> 
> Real or Faux
> 
> PS I saw the closed thread on the Moto Jacket, so of course, I'm looking at that now too!  If the thread is closed due to so many posts, it's got to be HOT, LOL!!!*



You're most welcome.  

If you go back to BNY online, just be sure to double check their listing is correct.  they have sometimes listed bags as the wrong size...mostly small and medium ones.  I can tell because the prices are reflective of a different size than what they describe.

good luck finding that BIIIIIIIIG bag!  It is a tougher search but once you find her, you will love her all the more.

LOL! Those who ask you what you are carrying have no idea that yes, you CAN carry around your kitchen sink


----------



## Real or Faux

hrhsunshine said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> If you go back to BNY online, just be sure to double check their listing is correct.  they have sometimes listed bags as the wrong size...mostly small and medium ones.  I can tell because the prices are reflective of a different size than what they describe.
> 
> good luck finding that BIIIIIIIIG bag!  It is a tougher search but once you find her, you will love her all the more.
> 
> LOL! Those who ask you what you are carrying have no idea that yes, you CAN carry around your kitchen sink




LOL, hrhsunshine:

OMGosh, you are TOO FUNNY!!!  I do have to have my kitchen sink with me and that is what I'm going to tell anyone who asks what's in my new BIIIIGGGG PANDORA!!


----------



## Real or Faux

hrhsunshine said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> If you go back to BNY online, just be sure to double check their listing is correct.  they have sometimes listed bags as the wrong size...mostly small and medium ones.  I can tell because the prices are reflective of a different size than what they describe.
> 
> good luck finding that BIIIIIIIIG bag!  It is a tougher search but once you find her, you will love her all the more.
> 
> LOL! Those who ask you what you are carrying have no idea that yes, you CAN carry around your kitchen sink




*LOL, hrhsunshine:

OMGosh, you are TOO FUNNY!!!  I do have to have my kitchen sink with me and that is what I'm going to tell anyone who asks what's in my new BIIIIGGGG PANDORA BAG!!

You have been SO  incredibly helpful I can't thank you enough!  

Also, thanks for not being harsh on me for making mistakes with posts and such.  I'm new and I always make mistakes.  It's like starting a new job.  It takes a while to get the hang of things 

Real or Faux*


----------



## catmag

How much can you fit in a small pandora?  Can't decide between small vs medium....


----------



## Jaime

Just as a guide, I can fit my medium wallet, hard chanel glasses case, mini LV pochette, LV coin purse, keys and phone in a mini pandora so I imagine youd be able to fit more than that in a small. I am considering a small so I have something a bit bigger than the mini but still not huge.


----------



## catmag

Wow! That's quite a bit. I want to make sure to be able to fit all my daily necessities without the bag being too full so it still slouches. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ffw105

I'm torned between an antigona and pandora, both look so chic. I'm obsessed with the pink one.
(I don't know how to post picture, here're the links: 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...antigona-tote-item-10651553.aspx?storeid=9306
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...dora-mini-bag-item-10605563.aspx?storeid=9206

Can anyone help? which one should i get and should I get a pink bag in the first place? I know it's not a versatile colour.


----------



## Jaime

I like the pink. I saw a pandora in a darker pink the other day which was lovely too. I like to have a few different coloured bags for different things rather than sticking to safe or neural colours. I kept my balenciaga first in framboise simply because it is a pop of pink.
I prefer the pandora to the antigona personally. I do like the antigona and might get one down the track when I go back to work because to me it looks more formal being structured. I like the slouch of the pandora and so I'm going to get one in black to replace my Alexander wang black Rocco (I'm just over that style and have a tan quilted one I prefer anyway!)


----------



## ffw105

Jaime said:


> I like the pink. I saw a pandora in a darker pink the other day which was lovely too. I like to have a few different coloured bags for different things rather than sticking to safe or neural colours. I kept my balenciaga first in framboise simply because it is a pop of pink.
> I prefer the pandora to the antigona personally. I do like the antigona and might get one down the track when I go back to work because to me it looks more formal being structured. I like the slouch of the pandora and so I'm going to get one in black to replace my Alexander wang black Rocco (I'm just over that style and have a tan quilted one I prefer anyway!)


To Jaime, 
thanks, most of my bags are dark colours, I was never a pink colour girl. Something about the colour really hits me. Maybe I should just branch out and be adventures.


----------



## Jaime

Not the best pic but I ended up getting the black in medium since getting a medium online was cheaper than getting the small in a store here!
So heres my 3 with the new black medium (love it by the way!!!)


----------



## ffw105

tracybeloved said:


> View attachment 2203433
> 
> My small goat pandora in PINKkkkkk


what do you think of the colour? I'm considering getting one as well. I'm not sure how versatile pink bag is.


----------



## Picard

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....




Woww what a beautifull collection! The blue is incredible!!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing my new to me 2011 Pandora Small in peacock blue


----------



## Real or Faux

Jaime said:


> Not the best pic but I ended up getting the black in medium since getting a medium online was cheaper than getting the small in a store here!
> So heres my 3 with the new black medium (love it by the way!!!)


*Jamie:

I'm having a PANDORAGASIM!!!

Real or Faux*


----------



## bangy

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762


Ahhhh So nice! i cant believe you have 3 minis!


----------



## Real or Faux

*OOOOO NOOOOOOO!!! 

Can anyone tell me what other differences there (if there are any) are between the two large PePe Pandora bags besides the "BEATEN GOLD" hardware on one bag and the "CANVAS" lining in the other bag which makes the cost difference between the two bags?  

Does that mean the other bag isn't lined or is lined with another fabric and is beaten gold better than light gold which makes it "better" than the other?  

I was getting ready to buy my Pandora and I saw TWO !!!!  I DIDN'T KNOW THERE WERE TWO DIFFERENT DESIGNS TO THE PEPE PANDORA BAGS!!!  HARK!!!!

Real or Faux *


----------



## emcosmo1639

oliviamaurice said:


> I received this beauty from Net A Porter last night. I could officially say, "I am in!"
> Here is my SS14 medium Pandora in blue. My favourite shade of blues. Did anybody notice that Givenchy took off the engraved letters "YKK" away from the zipper of the Pandoras?



Gorgeous!  I've been debating if I want a large in this color--I was hoping for the deeper blue but now after seeing yours I'm tempted...



Real or Faux said:


> *Has anyone seen this site before?  Seems a tad fishy considering the prices?
> 
> http://www.ioffer.com/si/givenchy+pandora+bag
> 
> Real or Faux*



This site is well known for selling fakes.  



catmag said:


> How much can you fit in a small pandora?  Can't decide between small vs medium....



A ton!  I can fit my huge zip around wallet, pandora wristlet, phone and sunglasses w/ case (along with a few small random items).  It's a lot larger than I realized (I purchased mine online after owning a large).  The "small" name threw me off and I thought it'd come out the size of the mini and the mini would be the size of the wristlet, but now that I'm used to them, the sizes are great!


----------



## oliviamaurice

Hi! emcosmo1639,


Thank you for the reply. I know how you feel. Before I bought this blue, I was swinging between a darker shade of blue from miu miu and this Givenchy blue. It took me at least a month to make up my mind. Hope you find your perfect blue soon.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762



Super cute trio!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BACC56 said:


> Hi ladies , i'm new here.. just wanted to know if the large pandora is discontinued or still in store? The large is the one with the pocket ?
> Thanks in advance



U can still find the large in stores. Not as common as the other sizes. Barneys and bergdorf goodman carry the large. The flap pocket was replaced with a zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *LOL, hrhsunshine:
> 
> OMGosh, you are TOO FUNNY!!!  I do have to have my kitchen sink with me and that is what I'm going to tell anyone who asks what's in my new BIIIIGGGG PANDORA BAG!!
> 
> You have been SO  incredibly helpful I can't thank you enough!
> 
> Also, thanks for not being harsh on me for making mistakes with posts and such.  I'm new and I always make mistakes.  It's like starting a new job.  It takes a while to get the hang of things
> 
> Real or Faux*



U will figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ffw105 said:


> I'm torned between an antigona and pandora, both look so chic. I'm obsessed with the pink one.
> (I don't know how to post picture, here're the links:
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...antigona-tote-item-10651553.aspx?storeid=9306
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...dora-mini-bag-item-10605563.aspx?storeid=9206
> 
> Can anyone help? which one should i get and should I get a pink bag in the first place? I know it's not a versatile colour.



Those are very different styles. Which style would better fit ur needs and style?  If u already have alot of neutrals and darker colors, I would say jump on a fun color like the pink. In my other brands, i have a fun yellow and a great red. U can wear a pink with blues, greys, beige, white, and plenty of prints.  I bet u will find it more wearable than u think.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jaime said:


> Not the best pic but I ended up getting the black in medium since getting a medium online was cheaper than getting the small in a store here!
> So heres my 3 with the new black medium (love it by the way!!!)



Love the Pandas!!!!


----------



## xyrocky

Just received my small pandora in burgendy.


----------



## JanC

Hi guys


Just want to know if the mini pandora strap is adjustable? And what's the length when it's the shortest? 

Also any suggestion for a classic colour besides black?&#128540; thanks guys


----------



## anithic

Hi all,

I'm a pandora newbie and am about to buy my first Givenchy. I stumbled across a Pandora Shark:

http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY42&d=Womens

Is this pandora still available anywhere?

I've only been able to find it on forwardbyelyse but it's sold out!

Thanks!


----------



## EmilyAnne

A friend swears that she saw a black pandora goat skin with gold hardware,   but I've only seen it in silver.

Now I wonder if she actually saw this Pandora shark that you posted,  anithic.  
I would buy that so fast if it wasn't out of stock!
Just perfect with the gold hardware.


----------



## Bag Damzel

anithic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a pandora newbie and am about to buy my first Givenchy. I stumbled across a Pandora Shark:
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY42&d=Womens
> 
> Is this pandora still available anywhere?
> 
> I've only been able to find it on forwardbyelyse but it's sold out!
> 
> Thanks!


This was a limited edition I'm afraid. Haven't seen it since mid last year.


----------



## Bag Damzel

papillon252 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if pandora bags came with authenticity cards or just care cards?
> and if they come with anything else?
> 
> I really wanted the pandora cause I feel like it's such a great fashion statement yet still from a "classic?" designer brand. I'm curious because I couldn't find the particular style I wanted in stores so I just bought one for myself online. I'm asking so I'll know what to expect when I receive it.
> 
> thanks


No card. There is a swatch of your bag's leather should you buy from the boutique and the SA will advise you try any cleaning or moisturiser on it first.


----------



## Jaime

Just a quick question, does the pepe leather on the large pandora get softer/slouchier with use?
My mini is the same leather but has always seemed soft and sits well. The medium seems much stiffer and I'm wondering if it will eventually sit a bit better with use.


----------



## hrhsunshine

xyrocky said:


> Just received my small pandora in burgendy.



Beautiful and so neutral and wearable! congrats and enjoy!



JanC said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Just want to know if the mini pandora strap is adjustable? And what's the length when it's the shortest?
> 
> Also any suggestion for a classic colour besides black?&#128540; thanks guys



The mini's strap is adjustable alittle bit. Are you particularly tall or short?  With the adjustment variations, the mini seems to fit most ppl quite nicely.  I am 5-4 and I feel it fits me very well as shoulder or crossbody.

the color suggestion is tough. Really depends on your preference.  The fact that it is small, allows it to be virtually any color.  A darker or neutral color is so versatile and easy to wear, but a bright fun color gives you a great pop without being so in your face.

I love mine and how much it can fit for a night out or quick outing. If I used a bag this size more often, I would surely get a couple more colors. I have black goatskin and since I don't use really smaller bags much, I chose black to give me a no-brainer option.



anithic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a pandora newbie and am about to buy my first Givenchy. I stumbled across a Pandora Shark:
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY42&d=Womens
> 
> Is this pandora still available anywhere?
> 
> I've only been able to find it on forwardbyelyse but it's sold out!
> 
> Thanks!



I would say become a good stalker and hope it comes up for resale.  Sometimes Givenchy re-releases hot styles...Like they did with the croc embossed at BNY.  You may suddenly see it a couple seasons down the road.



Jaime said:


> Just a quick question, does the pepe leather on the large pandora get softer/slouchier with use?
> My mini is the same leather but has always seemed soft and sits well. The medium seems much stiffer and I'm wondering if it will eventually sit a bit better with use.



Pepe is supposed to be a smooshier leather and as your mini did, the larger sizes will soften with use. It is just a matter of time and how much you use the bag.  I have a new pepe medium Panda and look forward to her getting smooshier down the road.


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there. Givenchy newbie here and im seriously considering to buy a pandora mini in blue sheepskin. the price is quite hefty so i wanna make the right decision and i could use the help. can anyone tell me if its worth the price and its pros and cons? thanks!


----------



## Jaime

I believe it's worth it.
My mini is my go to bag ATM because it leaves me hands free and it's a small light bag yet fits HEAPS.
Also the quality of these bags is fantastic. I've been using mine every day since I got it last year and it doesn't show any wear. I am the kind who once I spend money on a bag I inspect it thoroughly and often find little niggles which cause me to return it, I'm just fussier where I spend my cash these days. With the mini and just bought a medium, I can't find a single thing wrong with each. 
Definitely glad I ended up getting the mini it's just perfect for so many situations.


----------



## Jayden2013

Dear Authenticators, appreciate your input on this pandora small - don't know if this is authentic.. thank you..


----------



## hannahchloe

Hi

I'm sorry to say that you have a fake there.

The Small doesn't come with the small zip .. Only Medium and large.

The 'Givenchy' tag is not like the authentic one. 

If you can return to the seller.. I would. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jaime

I was thinking it didnt look right too, I dont know enough about Givenchy to determine authenticity but even just comparing the zipper pulls without knowing the other details, theyre just huge compared to my medium, mini and pictures Ive seen online of the small...


----------



## hannahchloe

I have here some pictures of a authentic small pandora in pepe leather


----------



## hannahchloe

Tag


----------



## EmilyAnne

The zipper pulls look out of proportion to me too,  but I am no expert at all.
They just seem a lot fatter than the slim ones I see on Pandoras.
The only time they seem relatively fat is on the clutches.

Where did you get this,  jayden2013?

Please report the fraudulent sellers if you don't mind sharing.
So sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## mmmilkman

Jayden2013 said:


> Dear Authenticators, appreciate your input on this pandora small - don't know if this is authentic.. thank you..



Although I'm not an expert, I believe this isn't authentic. The leather label looks off and the small has no small zipped pocket in front. The leather zipper tabs don't look proportionate also.


----------



## rockstarmish

Jaime said:


> I believe it's worth it.
> My mini is my go to bag ATM because it leaves me hands free and it's a small light bag yet fits HEAPS.
> Also the quality of these bags is fantastic. I've been using mine every day since I got it last year and it doesn't show any wear. I am the kind who once I spend money on a bag I inspect it thoroughly and often find little niggles which cause me to return it, I'm just fussier where I spend my cash these days. With the mini and just bought a medium, I can't find a single thing wrong with each.
> Definitely glad I ended up getting the mini it's just perfect for so many situations.


Thank you Jaime! I ended up getting the mini last night! I read your post and I was convinced it was perfect for me! A lot of money but I think it was worth it! I can't wait to use it. It's just lovely looking at it alone  Thank you for giving your input, I'm very thankful!


----------



## Jaime

Glad you got one and love it!
The thing I love about the mini is how much it holds. Its very deceiving. I can get absolutely everything in it that I carry each day (which is quite alot!) Its one of its most appealing points, I find the bag size, weight and style perfect for hands free grocery shopping etc


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jayden2013 said:


> Dear Authenticators, appreciate your input on this pandora small - don't know if this is authentic.. thank you..




Please respect that forums have threads dedicated to certain types of posts. This is not an authentication thread. You requested an authentication already for this item and I responded that it didn't follow the guidelines for authentication.  There are plenty of online authentication sites that offer services pretty low fees.

When other members are asked to authenticate, you run the risk of misinformation and details of what makes a bag real or fake will be readily available to fakers.

The Givenchy authentications are provided for active members who contribute to a variety of threads, not just individuals seeking free authentications.  Authentications are also reserved for live sales with a link.  Please respect those criteria.


----------



## rockstarmish

Jaime said:


> Glad you got one and love it!
> The thing I love about the mini is how much it holds. Its very deceiving. I can get absolutely everything in it that I carry each day (which isquite alot!) Its one of its most appealing points, I find the bag size, weight and style perfect for hands free grocery shopping etc



hi again, i just noticed something about my pandora that i could use your help with since you have a mini.. i got a blue pepe one and i noticed that the tag with the brand and the serial number has a little bit of the black sealant overlapping the tag on the blue part of the tag. i had the bag authenticated and it is... i wanted to know if this sometimes happens to even authentic pandoras? please help. thank you!


----------



## jessherf

hi. i just noticed that my pandora's zipper are rusty.
does anyone have the same problem with the zippers?
mine is pandora small goat skin.

thankyou all


----------



## Jaime

I've had my mini for around 6 months and used it pretty solidly since. The zippers show no rust or wear.
To be honest I've never had a zipper on any bag rust.


----------



## jessherf

thankyou jaime! i have contacted official givenchy store in my city and the said it might be a factory deffect. will bring my pandora to the store as soon as possible!


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi Everyone:

This may be a silly question, but are the cross bags more triangular shaped and the messengers more square in design?

Also, does the camouflage flower design come in a large, any style?  

Lastly, I was looking for the large Pandora messenger with the silver hardware and I can't find one.  It's not listed as being on back order either.  Are they gone forever (cry)?

Thanks,

Real or Faux*


----------



## Civies

anithic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a pandora newbie and am about to buy my first Givenchy. I stumbled across a Pandora Shark:
> 
> http://www.forwardbyelysewalker.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=GIVE-WY42&d=Womens
> 
> Is this pandora still available anywhere?
> 
> I've only been able to find it on forwardbyelyse but it's sold out!
> 
> Thanks!



Wow I've never seen this before and I'm in LOVEEEE


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi again:

Does this look like a GIVENCHY PANDORA MESSENGER BAG? 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ge-Pandora-Messenger-Bag/6136450/product.html 

It's listed as one, but it looks different than any of the Pandora's I've seen.

Did the style change throughout the years and this is an older model?  The price is significantly different also.

Does anyone know the details on it?  

Thanks,

Real or Faux*


----------



## Rajneesh

mai-mai said:


> Want to share my mini's.....
> View attachment 2527762


LOVE the left one! Olive green??


----------



## Real or Faux

*Check out these Pandoras!  SWEET!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...99&AID=11271499&utm_source=CommissionJunction

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...ra-box-medium-shoulder-bag-item-10668170.aspx

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-mini-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10605723.aspx

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-box-bag-item-10668567.aspx

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10553453.aspx

Sigh&#8230; so many Pandoras, so little $$$$, 

Real or Faux*


----------



## Ellyria

Real or Faux said:


> *Check out these Pandoras!  SWEET!
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...99&AID=11271499&utm_source=CommissionJunction
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...ra-box-medium-shoulder-bag-item-10668170.aspx
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-mini-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10605723.aspx
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-box-bag-item-10668567.aspx
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-pandora-shoulder-bag-item-10553453.aspx
> 
> Sigh so many Pandoras, so little $$$$,
> 
> Real or Faux*



Let's go buy the lottery  Dibs on the Panda box on the second link  Find it a bit weird the third one doesn't have its Givenchy logo on top of the flap but on the side and in a diagonal


----------



## wei888

Hi just would like to share my pic carrying Pandora. i'm a short asian boy 165cm in height.

This is my Large Pandora, i wear it cross body all the time.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95086602@N02/13816382153/


----------



## ffw105

hrhsunshine said:


> Those are very different styles. Which style would better fit ur needs and style?  If u already have alot of neutrals and darker colors, I would say jump on a fun color like the pink. In my other brands, i have a fun yellow and a great red. U can wear a pink with blues, greys, beige, white, and plenty of prints.  I bet u will find it more wearable than u think.



thank you, i put an order of the pink pandora


----------



## hrhsunshine

ffw105 said:


> thank you, i put an order of the pink pandora



YEA! So excited for you!


----------



## Real or Faux

*HELP!  

Can anyone direct me to a legitimate store which is selling the 

PANDORA MESSENGER BAG IN SMOOTH GOATSKIN WITH SILVER HARDWARE, LARGE SIZE?

  Barney's cancelled their order on me because they can't get it!  Bergdorf and Goodman doesn't have it listed.

Anyone?  I'd really like to have one.  This is what I get for dragging my feet!

Thanks,

Real or Faux*


----------



## EmilyAnne

I saw one recently at Nordstrom in the Houston Galleria.  It was a large black goatskin.  
I wanted a medium,  so I passed on it.
Maybe you can call them and have it shipped?


----------



## ibeblessed

Real or Faux said:


> *HELP!
> 
> Can anyone direct me to a legitimate store which is selling the
> 
> PANDORA MESSENGER BAG IN SMOOTH GOATSKIN WITH SILVER HARDWARE, LARGE SIZE?
> 
> Barney's cancelled their order on me because they can't get it!  Bergdorf and Goodman doesn't have it listed.
> 
> Anyone?  I'd really like to have one.  This is what I get for dragging my feet!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Real or Faux*



I have a SA at nordstrom that had a cream one she said black was coming in. If u want her contact pm me


----------



## 2328

My large black pandora


----------



## Real or Faux

EmilyAnne said:


> I saw one recently at Nordstrom in the Houston Galleria. It was a large black goatskin.
> I wanted a medium, so I passed on it.
> Maybe you can call them and have it shipped?


 

*Good idea! I'll keep them in mind, thank you! I saw Barney's had it for sale again, so I'm trying for it. We'll see how this one turns out. *

*By the way, the Nordstrom's website doesn't have Givenchy Pandora bags for sale. I looked. I wonder why they had one on display in the store in Houston? I'll still keep them in mind if this falls through.*

*Thank you again! You could be a life saver for me. I was looking for the smooth goatskin with silver hardware.*

*Real or faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

2328 said:


> my large black pandora


 

*nice!*


----------



## ibeblessed

2328 said:


> My large black pandora



Love it!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shoegal30

2328 said:


> My large black pandora


Hun, can you do a mod shot?  I would like to see how the hang time is for this size.


----------



## 2328

Shoegal30 said:


> Hun, can you do a mod shot?  I would like to see how the hang time is for this size.




I am 5'7". I tried the medium size but it was too small for me. Hope the photos can help


----------



## wei888

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95086602@N02/13816382153/


----------



## Real or Faux

Hi Everyone:

I just received my small Camo flowered Pandora and I'm none too thrilled with it,  it's SO small, but the dimensions were larger than the medium!

It's going back to Bergdorf and Goodman's.  Too bad, because it was only the size that was bothersome .

Real or Faux


----------



## Real or Faux

2328 said:


> I am 5'7". I tried the medium size but it was too small for me. Hope the photos can help



Now, THAT'S the size I'm talking about!!!  I have one held for me at FedEx while I'm out of town.

I'm seeking the smooth goatskin silver hardware black large Pandora too.

Big purse girl here, always have been and always will be, forever and ever!

Real or Faux


----------



## Jaime

I prefer big too mostly but there have been a few occasions where I have really appreciated the portability and small form of a smaller bag!!
There is a place for smaller for me. But most of mine are big.


----------



## Pupuds_30

At my in-law's place with my small Pepe Peacock Blue &#128536;&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2583766


----------



## Shoegal30

2328 said:


> I am 5'7". I tried the medium size but it was too small for me. Hope the photos can help


Perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## JanC

Hi guys

Just wanting some opinion.
I am wanting to get a mini but dunno if I should get a washed or sugar(goatskin)?

Which style do you guys think would not date as quickly? Thanks &#128513;


----------



## Jaime

I don't think either leather will date before the other. It's just personal preference really. I like the distressed look of the washed so I got mine in colours that won't date. 
I'd think certain colours would date before the type of leather did.


----------



## Real or Faux

EmilyAnne said:


> I saw one recently at Nordstrom in the Houston Galleria.  It was a large black goatskin.
> I wanted a medium,  so I passed on it.
> Maybe you can call them and have it shipped?



*EmilyAnne:

Was the purse spotting in the purse department?  My order was canceled a second time by Barney's.

Help,

Real or Faux*


----------



## jessherf

EmilyAnne said:


> A friend swears that she saw a black pandora goat skin with gold hardware,   but I've only seen it in silver.
> 
> Now I wonder if she actually saw this Pandora shark that you posted,  anithic.
> I would buy that so fast if it wasn't out of stock!
> Just perfect with the gold hardware.


mine is small pandora goat skin with gold hardware


----------



## chokmp

My new mini pandora in goatskin !! Can't stop staring and stroking the lush leather...


----------



## hrhsunshine

chokmp said:


> My new mini pandora in goatskin !! Can't stop staring and stroking the lush leather...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585882
> View attachment 2585883



congratulations! Isn't the leather amazing? From the start, it is so smooshy soft.  Is yours brown? Cannot tell if the lighting is making it brown or if it is indeed brown.


----------



## chokmp

hrhsunshine said:


> congratulations! Isn't the leather amazing? From the start, it is so smooshy soft.  Is yours brown? Cannot tell if the lighting is making it brown or if it is indeed brown.


It does look brown under the lighting but it is actually a muted red colour. Thanks, the leather is to die for.


----------



## hrhsunshine

chokmp said:


> It does look brown under the lighting but it is actually a muted red colour. Thanks, the leather is to die for.



That lighting really can change a color. Enjoy!!


----------



## ibeblessed

Real or Faux said:


> *EmilyAnne:
> 
> Was the purse spotting in the purse department?  My order was canceled a second time by Barney's.
> 
> Help,
> 
> Real or Faux*



I was at Barney's today and saw them. Also nordstrom will order and send to the store closest to you. That's what I did.


----------



## Real or Faux

ibeblessed said:


> I was at Barney's today and saw them. Also nordstrom will order and send to the store closest to you. That's what I did.



My order was canceled by Barney's.  They are not going to fulfill my order and Nordstrom's online doesn't carry the Pandora that I desire.  Neither of these stores, in brick and mortar form, are in my area.  

I'd love to have an actual sighting, where I may call the store and purchase the smooth goatskin large black sliver hardware Pandora messenger bag.

Real or Faux


----------



## Smoothop

I have a question for anybody who has a Small Pandora...... Can it be carried over the shoulder by just the thick handle ( not the removable strap) ? I already have and love a Medium in burgundy washed and will be getting the Small black goatskin tomorrow 
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## baby_shuting

I tried couple times...The sizes never right...The small size looks really chic but can't fit in that much. The medium size is really cool and useful but look too big like a travel bag. I am petite. You need to try it on!


----------



## jessherf

Smoothop said:


> I have a question for anybody who has a Small Pandora...... Can it be carried over the shoulder by just the thick handle ( not the removable strap) ? I already have and love a Medium in burgundy washed and will be getting the Small black goatskin tomorrow
> Thanks in advance.....


sometimes i carry my small pandora over my shoulder. it just fits perfectly. the long strap is too long for me tough


----------



## jessherf

baby_shuting said:


> I tried couple times...The sizes never right...The small size looks really chic but can't fit in that much. The medium size is really cool and useful but look too big like a travel bag. I am petite. You need to try it on!


i have the same problem as well. i  chose the small one at the end. turned out i still can put all of my stuffs in it. yay!


----------



## Smoothop

jessherf said:


> sometimes i carry my small pandora over my shoulder. it just fits perfectly. the long strap is too long for me tough


Thank you so much I was getting worried that it wouldn't fit


----------



## jessherf

Smoothop said:


> Thank you so much I was getting worried that it wouldn't fit


you're welcome  it is the perfect size to carry over shoulder, not too small and not too big either.


----------



## ibeblessed

Real or Faux said:


> My order was canceled by Barney's.  They are not going to fulfill my order and Nordstrom's online doesn't carry the Pandora that I desire.  Neither of these stores, in brick and mortar form, are in my area.
> 
> I'd love to have an actual sighting, where I may call the store and purchase the smooth goatskin large black sliver hardware Pandora messenger bag.
> 
> Real or Faux



You would have to call the store directly and not purchase online. Bergdorf has them online tho.


----------



## Real or Faux

ibeblessed said:


> You would have to call the store directly and not purchase online. Bergdorf has them online tho.



*Which Barney's should I call if I am to purchase a bag?  Any idea?  I'm new to purse shopping online and calling to purchase one.

Bergdorf doesn't have the Pandora in goatskin in silver hardware listed and they never have, should I call them to purchase one if they never had one on line for sale?

Barney's canceled my order twice because they couldn't fulfill either of my orders.  I wonder why I'd be able to call them and get a purse.  It doesn't make sense.  Do they hide merchandise from customers?

Can you clarify your post to me?  I'm extremely confused because working in the retail business, the items in stock are listed and each store is called upon to check on merchandise and if it's not there, it doesn't exist, so I can't imagine why calling to buy a purse would make a difference and who do I call to get a purse?  Each store listed?  How many Barney's are in the US?  How many Bergdorf's?  Nordstroms doesn't have them listed for sale, neither does Bloomies, Nieman's, Saks, etc.  

Help!  I need a SMOOTH GOATSKIN LARGE BLACK PANDORA MESSENGER BAG WITH SILVER HARDWARE S.T.A.T.!  

Please, with a cherry on top, 

Real or Faux
*


----------



## Real or Faux

*PS I'd prefer a lead as to which store to call, as a sighting in a store and what department to call.  I can find the phone number and store online.  Again, I only need an 1) actual sighting, 2) store name and 3) what department.  Thanks!  I scanned all of the luxury stores listed on Purseblog and all of the International stores and no one has one for sale, phooee!*


----------



## coquettebags

Real or Faux said:


> *PS I'd prefer a lead as to which store to call, as a sighting in a store and what department to call.  I can find the phone number and store online.  Again, I only need an 1) actual sighting, 2) store name and 3) what department.  Thanks!  I scanned all of the luxury stores listed on Purseblog and all of the International stores and no one has one for sale, phooee!*




Try the Saks Fifth Avenue in San Francisco. I can't remember if I saw what you wanted but they have a whole new Givenchy area and they received a lot of bags in. I saw lots of Pandoras. Good luck!


----------



## Real or Faux

coquettebags said:


> Try the Saks Fifth Avenue in San Francisco. I can't remember if I saw what you wanted but they have a whole new Givenchy area and they received a lot of bags in. I saw lots of Pandoras. Good luck!


 
*Oh, thank you!  Another lead!  I tried calling  the Galleria in Texas and the girl tried selling me the wrinked lambskin with the gold hardware when I specifically told her that I wanted the goatskin, smooth with silver hardware.  Anything for a sale I guess.*

*I also tried calling Barney's in New York.  The customer service rep first put me through to employees calling in sick for work, so I called back and I was put through to the correct department.  The girl looked through all of the store listings and told me there were NONE in stock in any of the stores, but she said I would receive a call back in 10 minutes after she checked her store room and she would check the other store rooms.  30 minutes went by, so I called back and I was told the girl who was helping me got caught up helping a customer and apologized.  She spoke to her manager and they didn't have any in stock, but I'd be put at the top of the list if any were to arrive and they'd hold one for me.  I don't think they are ever going to do that for me because she was never going to call me back.*

*Saks in San Fran is next on the list.  I have a feeling I'm not going to find one though.  Someone here told me that the large size was plentiful in these bags and the smalls and mediums were hard to come by, however I'm finding the opposite to be true.*

*Thank you for the tip.  I'm going to give it a try.  *

*Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

*I called Saks San Fran.  Saks only ordered the small and medium Pandoras smooth messengers in goatskin, silver hardware.  *

*Any other sightings?  I suppose I could go down the list of luxury stores.  I've called Nordstroms in Texas, Barney's New York where the customer service rep checked all stores, nothing and Saks in San Fran and Saks only ordered the smalls and mediums of what I'm looking for in a large. *

*I'm running out of verve' for the time being.  I was up all night unpacking from a week of staying with my mother helping her and only getting a few hours of sleep a night.  Perhaps I'll pick it up my quest again tomorrow.   *

*Why is this so difficult and why didn't I order earlier when I had the opportunity?*

*I'd still like some help.  I'm open I' appreciate any and everything that you've given me even though I sound as if I'm complaining.  I'm frustrated with the stores.  I'm thankful to everyone here for your suggestions.*
*Real or Faux*


----------



## zodiac_thr

Real or Faux said:


> *I called Saks San Fran.  Saks only ordered the small and medium Pandoras smooth messengers in goatskin, silver hardware.  *
> 
> *Any other sightings?  I suppose I could go down the list of luxury stores.  I've called Nordstroms in Texas, Barney's New York where the customer service rep checked all stores, nothing and Saks in San Fran and Saks only ordered the smalls and mediums of what I'm looking for in a large. *
> 
> *I'm running out of verve' for the time being.  I was up all night unpacking from a week of staying with my mother helping her and only getting a few hours of sleep a night.  Perhaps I'll pick it up my quest again tomorrow.   *
> 
> *Why is this so difficult and why didn't I order earlier when I had the opportunity?*
> 
> *I'd still like some help.  I'm open I' appreciate any and everything that you've given me even though I sound as if I'm complaining.  I'm frustrated with the stores.  I'm thankful to everyone here for your suggestions.*
> *Real or Faux*



Here is the large, hope that help 
http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...sugar-goat-black-with-silver-liz#.U1hi0_ldWa8


----------



## 24601

Hi,

I am new to Givenchy. So glad I finally decided to purchase this Black Small Pandora. I am in love with it. The size is just right for everyday use. (Never use the long strap though)

I read so many posts in this forum before making decision. Thank you everyone for sharing very useful information


----------



## srslyjk

24601 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Givenchy. So glad I finally decided to purchase this Black Small Pandora. I am in love with it. The size is just right for everyday use. (Never use the long strap though)
> 
> I read so many posts in this forum before making decision. Thank you everyone for sharing very useful information
> 
> View attachment 2591140
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591141



It looks beautiful and effortless on you!


----------



## Real or Faux

*Smoothop:  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your avitar! *

*24601: Your bag is lovely and a perfect fit for your body.  I'm larger than you and I have a LOT OF JUNQUE so I need a BIGGER BAG,  the BIGGER THE BETTER FOR ME!  *

*Still on the quest for the LARGE PANDORA GOATSKIN IN SMOOTH TEXTURE WITH SILVER HARDWARDWARE!  Emailed Louisaviarmama and received a response of, sorry don't have it, pooh!*

*Feeling more refreshed today.  Wish me luck!  Still don't think I'm going to find one.  ANYONE WANT TO SELL YOURS?*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## NeonLights

24601 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Givenchy. So glad I finally decided to purchase this Black Small Pandora. I am in love with it. The size is just right for everyday use. (Never use the long strap though)
> 
> I read so many posts in this forum before making decision. Thank you everyone for sharing very useful information
> 
> View attachment 2591140
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591141



Just the bag I was thinking of purchasing! Can you tell me how tall you are just wanted to see if it would sit the same on me


----------



## Real or Faux

zodiac_thr said:


> Here is the large, hope that help
> http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...sugar-goat-black-with-silver-liz#.U1hi0_ldWa8


 
*ZODIAC_THR:*

*OMG!!!!!! I JUST saw your post! THANK YOU!!!!! I placed an order with Cultstatus! *

*I don't want to waste my day making call after call after call after call because I have a cajillion things to do today too. I'd only have have disappointment because one after another after another department store customer service rep would tell me, sorry, we don't have it in stock, but we do have the pebbled which is better because it won't scratch, blah, blah, blah...*


*THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! **Now I can go on living! Happy, dance!!!! *


*Real or Faux*

*PS YOU MADE MY DAY!!! I hope they don't ship a crummy one, Bergdorf and Goodman shipped a slightly bumped up medium camo flower bag to me. The outer box was damaged and it was missing the strap holder that kept the long strap together, so I assume that it was on display. It was okay, but not in mint condition. I was returning it because it was WAY too small for my needs. Cultstatus seems to have a lot in stock, so they probably won't be sending me a display model, so I hope it's in mint condition. It seems like FedEx throws their boxes around too because they are really beat up when I get them. I'm still really excited! First great lead in WEEKS! THANK YOU again! TRILLED TO PIECES, as my dad would pronounce the word thrilled , he was born and raised in Chi-town. *


----------



## zodiac_thr

Real or Faux said:


> *ZODIAC_THR:*
> 
> *OMG!!!!!! I JUST saw your post! THANK YOU!!!!! I placed an order with Cultstatus! *
> 
> *I don't want to waste my day making call after call after call after call because I have a cajillion things to do today too.  I'd only have have disappointment because one after another after another department store customer service rep would tell me, sorry, we don't have it in stock, but we do have the pebbled which is better because it won't scratch, blah, blah, blah...*
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  **Now I can go on living! Happy, dance!!!! *
> 
> 
> *Real or Faux*



I am glad to help. Please do a reveal when you get it please


----------



## gere

i just received pandora ordered from reebonz. The bag is very light weight even full pack. Leather is smooth. The strap cannot adjust might be disadvantage of petite gal. Im in love with it, anyway.


----------



## hrhsunshine

24601 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Givenchy. So glad I finally decided to purchase this Black Small Pandora. I am in love with it. The size is just right for everyday use. (Never use the long strap though)
> 
> I read so many posts in this forum before making decision. Thank you everyone for sharing very useful information
> 
> View attachment 2591140
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591141



She looks perfect on u! So glad u found the forum talks so helpful.
Enjoy!


----------



## Real or Faux

*I just thought about this, I hope Cultstatus doesn't cancel my order like Barney's did to me, not once, but twice!*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

gere said:


> View attachment 2591409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just received pandora ordered from reebonz. The bag is very light weight even full pack. Leather is smooth. The strap cannot adjust might be disadvantage of petite gal. Im in love with it, anyway.


 
*It's a PePe, what size?  Did you add the pad lock?  I like that idea! *

*Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

zodiac_thr said:


> I am glad to help. Please do a reveal when you get it pleas111e


 

*Oh, I will, if it's not cancelled on me!  **Hopefully, it won't be, yikes!  Bad things do come in threes though and I'm due for a third cancellation on the large goatskin Pandora.*

*I fell in love with it when I saw one of the coolest women I'd ever seen carrying it on this board.  I won't mention her name.  She was my inspiration.  In one of her photos she has on a pair of skinny legged flowered jeans and the bag she was carrying was the Pandora and it was HOT and I'd never seen anything like it in my life!  **I HAD TO HAVE IT!  A few months later I can't find it to save my life, but here you are, saving my life , hopefully.*

*So, yes you get a reveal if it's not cancelled on me yet again.  Wish me luck!*

*Real or Faux (Reveal or Forgettaboutit, LOL)*


----------



## Real or Faux

*Oh, Zodiac_Thr:*

*How in the world did you ever come across ?Cultstatus  I searched and searched for a Pandora goatskin, silver hardware and I couldn't find anything!*

*On a side note, when I opened the camo-flower Pandora, small sized my mother was watching me.  She even said the bag was small and she's a small purse woman.  S*

*he told me I'd never be able to find my keys in it if I put them in the main compartment.  I told her that the front area is a place to store keys.  She only shook her head.  I*

*The camo-flower Pandora didn't impress her, but she did say it was pretty and she liked the flower print on it.*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## Jaime

I have never had cult status cancel an order ever. They are pretty reliable but they work out more expensive for me to buy from there than import so I only buy there when what I want is absolutely nowhere else. 
Time to calm down and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## coquettebags

24601 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Givenchy. So glad I finally decided to purchase this Black Small Pandora. I am in love with it. The size is just right for everyday use. (Never use the long strap though)
> 
> I read so many posts in this forum before making decision. Thank you everyone for sharing very useful information




It looks great on you! How tall are you? I can't find the small to try on in person and I may get it online. Love that you can just put it on your shoulder.


----------



## 24601

NeonLights said:


> Just the bag I was thinking of purchasing! Can you tell me how tall you are just wanted to see if it would sit the same on me


Thank you everyone for your kind messages 

My height is 168 cm (or around 5'6")


----------



## gere

Real or Faux said:


> *It's a PePe, what size?  Did you add the pad lock?  I like that idea! *
> 
> *Real or Faux*




Small size. Sound good for the padlock added. Thanks!!


----------



## EmilyAnne

I am looking for a red,  sugar (or grained) mini pandora.  
I thought I had seen them everywhere,  but now that I want one,  forget it!   
I've checked Bergdorf,  Barney's,  Luisaviaroma,  Farfetch and Cultstatus.

Has anyone seen one?

Thanks so much!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Never mind!  I found one!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...id%3D28363&eItemId=prod88320182&cmCat=search+


----------



## coquettebags

24601 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind messages
> 
> My height is 168 cm (or around 5'6")




Perfect! We are the same exact height!


----------



## zodiac_thr

Real or Faux said:


> *Oh, Zodiac_Thr:*
> 
> *How in the world did you ever come across ?Cultstatus  I searched and searched for a Pandora goatskin, silver hardware and I couldn't find anything!*
> 
> *On a side note, when I opened the camo-flower Pandora, small sized my mother was watching me.  She even said the bag was small and she's a small purse woman.  S*
> 
> *he told me I'd never be able to find my keys in it if I put them in the main compartment.  I told her that the front area is a place to store keys.  She only shook her head.  I*
> 
> *The camo-flower Pandora didn't impress her, but she did say it was pretty and she liked the flower print on it.*
> 
> *Real or Faux*



I love Givenchy so I like to spend my time looking at different sites that sale Givenchy


----------



## NeonLights

24601 said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind messages
> 
> My height is 168 cm (or around 5'6")



Thanks for responding!

I'm a little bit shorter but so def need a small


----------



## gere

NeonLights said:


> Thanks for responding!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit shorter but so def need a small




Im 157 cm. go for small size. You wont be regret!!


----------



## bikingotter

I'm 5'3" and I got the medium.  It looks great and I can wear it as a shoulder bag through the handle.  I love this bag.  Saving up for another.


----------



## Clouver

Hello everyone!
Ive been thinking to get a black mini panda in pepe leather, and am just waiting to come across a good deal before i take the plunge! 
But i realized that from pictures, some pandas are more wrinkly than others. So i was wondering if the pepe leather will become less wrinkly over time? TIA!!


----------



## Pillow8

gere said:


> View attachment 2591409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just received pandora ordered from reebonz. The bag is very light weight even full pack. Leather is smooth. The strap cannot adjust might be disadvantage of petite gal. Im in love with it, anyway.




You're Pandora is sooo pretty!


----------



## Pillow8

Pillow8 said:


> You're Pandora is sooo pretty!




Typo error  I meant your pandora is sooo pretty


----------



## gere

Pillow8 said:


> Typo error  I meant your pandora is sooo pretty




Thanks!! &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## JanC

OMG guys.... I just received my red mini in goatskin and used it today for the first time and..... It stained already&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;

I wore it Cross body and it stained at the back of the bag where it hit my hips. I guess it was from the bag rubbing into my body. Do goatskin stain that easily? I have a medium washed panda and it didn't stain. 

What should I do now? How can I remove the stain? Any advice will help. Thanks guys


----------



## Jaime

What colour were you wearing?
And what colour is your medium?

I have a medium black and mini olive green both in washed and never had an issue with colour transfer from clothes but I can imagine if you were wearing jeans of dark coloured clothing it might rub onto red.
I have other light bags in smoother leather rather than the wrinkly washed leather that get colour transfer if I am not careful.

Not sure how it can be fixed though sorry. Especially if it is transfer.


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

I bought a Pandora in blue distressed leather from Erica at ******. After carrying it for only a week, the fabric lining pocket  broke and has a huge hole now. Honestly I am very disappointed at the quality of the bag. For the kind of price, I really don't expect it to break within a week. I contacted Erica, but since I've already used it, she cannot take it back. She suggested for me to contact Givenchy, but the Givenchy store told me that they are only responsible for bags that are sold from their boutique. Anybody had similar problem with the bag? What should I do?


----------



## Jaime

I have to say the quality of both my pandoras is exceptional. I am extremely picky. I don't want to spend money on a bag and have there be a single thing wrong with it or I will regret buying it. I am much fussier than I used to be. I spend a week or so going over the bag completely before I decide to keep it. I can not fault either and I've had no problems with either bag even though I've used both a lot.
If the bag you have has a fault that you didn't notice until you used it I think its bad service not to take it back. The stores I use would take it back within reasonable time or at least get me to send it to them so they can arrange any repair or replacement.
As good customer service she really should offer to take it back and have a look and see if she can get it sorted with Givenchy for you considering its new.
However perhaps she believes you caused the damage? I haven't come across a store recently who would allow a customer to keep something faulty. Definitely something to keep in mind though, I've often browsed the site but am yet to buy anything. I won't be buying from there if there's no after sales support.


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

Jaime said:


> I have to say the quality of both my pandoras is exceptional. I am extremely picky. I don't want to spend money on a bag and have there be a single thing wrong with it or I will regret buying it. I am much fussier than I used to be. I spend a week or so going over the bag completely before I decide to keep it. I can not fault either and I've had no problems with either bag even though I've used both a lot.
> If the bag you have has a fault that you didn't notice until you used it I think its bad service not to take it back. The stores I use would take it back within reasonable time or at least get me to send it to them so they can arrange any repair or replacement.
> As good customer service she really should offer to take it back and have a look and see if she can get it sorted with Givenchy for you considering its new.
> However perhaps she believes you caused the damage? I haven't come across a store recently who would allow a customer to keep something faulty. Definitely something to keep in mind though, I've often browsed the site but am yet to buy anything. I won't be buying from there if there's no after sales support.


I absolutely agree with you! I have purchased several bags from her, never had any problem. This is the first time I am having quality issues with a bag, and honestly, am quite disappointed at her after care customer service... I don't think I will ever purchase from her again.


----------



## Real or Faux

*Zodiac:

I will post pics of my conquest, if my computer is up and running. 


The server was down for two days and when that happens it somehow it blows the router too!  It's happened several times in the past I've noticed. 

Sigh....


Real or Faux*


----------



## hrhsunshine

JanC said:


> OMG guys.... I just received my red mini in goatskin and used it today for the first time and..... It stained already&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> I wore it Cross body and it stained at the back of the bag where it hit my hips. I guess it was from the bag rubbing into my body. Do goatskin stain that easily? I have a medium washed panda and it didn't stain.
> 
> What should I do now? How can I remove the stain? Any advice will help. Thanks guys



Color transfer will happen.  Is your washed panda a darker color?  Reds are prone to staining from dark jeans/pants.  You may want to get Apple brand leather cleaner.  Follow the directions on the bottle. Don't do anything to you panda until you get a leather cleaner.  I cannot guarantee what will happen even with the cleaner.  

Here is my post regarding color transfer on my pepe grey Pandora. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...enchy-care-thread-713965-11.html#post26505950

HTH.  Please share how it turns out for you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

weiweile said:


> I absolutely agree with you! I have purchased several bags from her, never had any problem. This is the first time I am having quality issues with a bag, and honestly, am quite disappointed at her after care customer service... I don't think I will ever purchase from her again.




I am sorry to hear this happened.  I have never had an issue like this with a Gbag and yours is the first I have heard. 

Unfortunately, a smaller retailer who offers significant savings cannot or will not have the same policies as a large retailer like Saks or Nordies etc.  I have bought many items from Erica and have been very happy with them and her service.  One item did arrive with a defect. I noticed it immediately upon receipt and contacted her.  She took the item back and sent me a perfect replacement.  The thing that helped in my situation is probably the fact that I just got it and never used it.  I think if your situation happened with other online retailers who security tag their items, you would likely get the same response.  Once that tag is off, and the item is used, the sale is final..no matter if there is a defect or not.  

Just to make the best of the situation, you may want to consult a good leather repair store.  Since this is just the fabric inside, you may even want to seek out an alterations / tailoring service to stitch it up nicely for you.  It will probably be stronger than ever.

I hope you are able to get it fixed so you can just enjoy your bag.

Good luck!


----------



## AGirlLovesItaly

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry to hear this happened.  I have never had an issue like this with a Gbag and yours is the first I have heard.
> 
> Unfortunately, a smaller retailer who offers significant savings cannot or will not have the same policies as a large retailer like Saks or Nordies etc.  I have bought many items from Erica and have been very happy with them and her service.  One item did arrive with a defect. I noticed it immediately upon receipt and contacted her.  She took the item back and sent me a perfect replacement.  The thing that helped in my situation is probably the fact that I just got it and never used it.  I think if your situation happened with other online retailers who security tag their items, you would likely get the same response.  Once that tag is off, and the item is used, the sale is final..no matter if there is a defect or not.
> 
> Just to make the best of the situation, you may want to consult a good leather repair store.  Since this is just the fabric inside, you may even want to seek out an alterations / tailoring service to stitch it up nicely for you.  It will probably be stronger than ever.
> 
> I hope you are able to get it fixed so you can just enjoy your bag.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for your kind suggestions! In fact, Erica just wrote again, and offered a store credit or repair if I send it back to her. It has made me feel so much more relieved knowing that she stands by her product. In terms of the Pandora bag, it seems that everyone raves about their quality, it must be just me then, I probably got a sour apple. I decided to take your advice, since it's just the lining and thread coming off, I will send it to a local tailor to repair it. Thanks again for helping


----------



## hrhsunshine

weiweile said:


> Thank you for your kind suggestions! In fact, Erica just wrote again, and offered a store credit or repair if I send it back to her. It has made me feel so much more relieved knowing that she stands by her product. In terms of the Pandora bag, it seems that everyone raves about their quality, it must be just me then, I probably got a sour apple. I decided to take your advice, since it's just the lining and thread coming off, I will send it to a local tailor to repair it. Thanks again for helping



I am so glad she offered you some options.  Definitely take a good look at the rest of the bag.  If it were me, I would just get her stitched up.  Not like anyone will notice, right?  Overall, the Givenchys have really shown to be well made bags.  Gosh, I hope they don't start to scrimp and cut corners down the road.  They are a good value in the luxury bag world and I would love to see them keep the quality strong.


----------



## Juliela

Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!


----------



## mmmilkman

Juliela said:


> Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!



Oh wow! That is just a bundle of happiness. Gorgeous yellow. And great mod shot!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hi everyone!
I have a question about this pandora.
Did Barney's use the wrong photo?
This says that it is a SMALL Pandora,  but it looks just like a MINI.
The dimensions listed are 7.0" height x 10.5" width x 6.0" depth.

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ow?pid=00505030436664&q=small pandora&index=1

This one is listed as a MINI.  They look just the same,  see?
The dimensions listed are 5.5" height x 9.5" width x 4.5" depth.
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=00505030436688&q=mini pandora&index=5

I would love a pandora with the look of the mini with the skinny straps and no handle,  but with slightly larger dimensions like a small pandora.
If such a pandora exists,  basically a bigger mini,  than I am buying it right now.
But I've never seen one or even heard of one.
Something tells me that this is just the wrong photo.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Oh,  and I LOVE the yellow mini,  Juliela.  Its just beautiful.


----------



## mmmilkman

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi everyone!
> I have a question about this pandora.
> Did Barney's use the wrong photo?
> This says that it is a SMALL Pandora,  but it looks just like a MINI.
> The dimensions listed are 7.0" height x 10.5" width x 6.0" depth.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...ow?pid=00505030436664&q=small pandora&index=1
> 
> This one is listed as a MINI.  They look just the same,  see?
> The dimensions listed are 5.5" height x 9.5" width x 4.5" depth.
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?pid=00505030436688&q=mini pandora&index=5
> 
> I would love a pandora with the look of the mini with the skinny straps and no handle,  but with slightly larger dimensions like a small pandora.
> If such a pandora exists,  basically a bigger mini,  than I am buying it right now.
> But I've never seen one or even heard of one.
> Something tells me that this is just the wrong photo.



Hi EmilyAnne, I just checked your link and yes, they used the wrong photo. The Mini only comes with a slim cross body strap while the Small comes with both a wider shoulder strap and single roll handle.

I'm a bit surprised Barneys.com overlooked this because BOTH bags listed have mistakes:
- bag listed as Small Pandora is using the picture of Mini 
- bag listed as Mini Pandora says the bag has a "Rolled top handle; detachable shoulder strap" when clearly a Mini only has the shoulder strap.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Juliela said:


> Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!




OMG what I a stunning bright yellow you got there it definitely put smile on my face upon seeing it. Lovely!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Juliela said:


> Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!




Super cute!! Love the happy yellow!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Here I am with medium anthracite pepe pandora.  For reference, I am 5'4"


----------



## Juliela

Looking chic and gorgeous, hrh!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Juliela said:


> Looking chic and gorgeous, hrh!



Thank u


----------



## JanC

hrhsunshine said:


> Color transfer will happen.  Is your washed panda a darker color?  Reds are prone to staining from dark jeans/pants.  You may want to get Apple brand leather cleaner.  Follow the directions on the bottle. Don't do anything to you panda until you get a leather cleaner.  I cannot guarantee what will happen even with the cleaner.
> 
> Here is my post regarding color transfer on my pepe grey Pandora.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...enchy-care-thread-713965-11.html#post26505950
> 
> HTH.  Please share how it turns out for you.




Ok thanks Hrhsunshine for your advice. I'll see If I can get hold of the apple leather cleaner. Will let you know how I go 

Thanks so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

JanC said:


> Ok thanks Hrhsunshine for your advice. I'll see If I can get hold of the apple leather cleaner. Will let you know how I go
> 
> Thanks so much



Sounds good. Since you probably didn't pre-treat your pandora like I did, don't expect the transfer to clean off as well as mine did.  There is a chance it may not do much.  Best results are on a treated bag so you should consider getting the Collonil spray to pre-treat.  That should give you better results for next time.   Pls share in the care thread so others can find your posts easily.  Looking forward to seeing how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hi guys!  
My newest Givenchy arrived this morning,
A red, sugar mini!
It is perfect for summertime travel and I love it, but there is one thing that is bothering me.

Please,  tell me if I am just being too picky.

The outside hardware is silver, but the inside zipper and pull is gold.
It bothers me that the hardware isn't all the same color even though I am the only person who will ever see it.  Something about unzipping it and seeing the gold zipper right next to the main silver zipper is annoying.

Please,  tell me if this would bother you or if you think I am just being ridiculous!
I apologize for the terrible iPhone pics.  You might not even be able to see the difference.


----------



## hrhsunshine

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi guys!
> My newest Givenchy arrived this morning,
> A red, sugar mini!
> It is perfect for summertime travel and I love it, but there is one thing that is bothering me.
> 
> Please,  tell me if I am just being too picky.
> 
> The outside hardware is silver, but the inside zipper and pull is gold.
> It bothers me that the hardware isn't all the same color even though I am the only person who will ever see it.  Something about unzipping it and seeing the gold zipper right next to the main silver zipper is annoying.
> 
> Please,  tell me if this would bother you or if you think I am just being ridiculous!
> I apologize for the terrible iPhone pics.  You might not even be able to see the difference.



Congratulations on your fabulous mini. It is really up to you to decide.  This happens with other designers too.  Don't know why they do this.  Pretty small thing and no one but you will really notice.  You may just get used to it and not notice after a while.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Thanks,  hrhsunshine.  
I suppose I just wanted to make sure it was intentional and not just some kind of a mistake.  But I obviously don't care THAT much since I've already taken it out!

This is my first Pandora.  
I have one medium Lucrezia and one medium Antigona.
This bag has a completely different feel.  I love that its so smooshy!  I don't think I'll need to baby this bag at all.  Unlike my Lucrezia who is a delicate little princess that is being repaired through Barney's.


----------



## hrhsunshine

EmilyAnne said:


> Thanks,  hrhsunshine.
> I suppose I just wanted to make sure it was intentional and not just some kind of a mistake.  But I obviously don't care THAT much since I've already taken it out!
> 
> This is my first Pandora.
> I have one medium Lucrezia and one medium Antigona.
> This bag has a completely different feel.  I love that its so smooshy!  I don't think I'll need to baby this bag at all.  Unlike my Lucrezia who is a delicate little princess that is being repaired through Barney's.



No need to baby the pandora. She will just go with the flow and look fabulous. With the Luc and Ant, this mini give u a great trio!


----------



## Real or Faux

*hrhsunshine:*

*WOW!  The pepe looks great with you.  Mine looks like a hobo bag .  Probably the right clothing would make a difference.*

*Thanks for sharing the pics.  I like how you modeled with the long strap and with the elbow holder, open bag and closed bag.  That is quite helpful.*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

zodiac_thr said:


> I am glad to help. Please do a reveal when you get it please


 
*Zodiac: It arrived a few days ago.  I've been so busy that I didn't open the box until the day after and get this, I  had to pay postage on it!  It was over $50.00!  A real shocker for me.  I wasn't expecting that.  I inquired about the due postage to Cultstatus twice and they never replied and they were really good about communication prior to the purse arriving.  I'm not quite sure what happened.  Luckily, I had enough to cover the postage if  not, I'd not have the purse.  When I get a chance I'll take a picture of it.  The padding was removed, so it looked smaller than I expected, but it's the correct size and it's gorgeous!  No wonder it's gone all over the US!  Thank you for showing me where to find the purse, I'd still be on the phone searching!  Real or Faux*


----------



## zodiac_thr

Real or Faux said:


> *Zodiac: It arrived a few days ago.  I've been so busy that I didn't open the box until the day after and get this, I  had to pay postage on it!  It was over $50.00!  A real shocker for me.  I wasn't expecting that.  I inquired about the due postage to Cultstatus twice and they never replied and they were really good about communication prior to the purse arriving.  I'm not quite sure what happened.  Luckily, I had enough to cover the postage if  not, I'd not have the purse.  When I get a chance I'll take a picture of it.  The padding was removed, so it looked smaller than I expected, but it's the correct size and it's gorgeous!  No wonder it's gone all over the US!  Thank you for showing me where to find the purse, I'd still be on the phone searching!  Real or Faux*



Congratulations RoF!!! You are more than welcome and I am happy that you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Real or Faux

*Cultstatus had to get the manager to help.  I found out it was for customs payment.  In the past I've received a separate bill, but those packages arrived DSL and this arrived USPS, so their arrangement is different. 

I'd still do business with Cultstatus in a heartbeat.  Great customer service and great items. I did notice that the price went up after I ordered mine though .  I just got it in time!

I LOVE the purse.  I think it was a display model.  It's missing the strap holder and the tags aren't in pristine condition and the stuffing was removed, but other than those things, it's in mint condition.  I can't wait to use it, but I'm afraid of getting robbed.  I live in the ghetto area of my neighborhood.  

Real or Faux*


----------



## bm210

Juliela said:


> Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!


Beautiful bag! Great purchase.. your pictures are tempting me.


----------



## bm210

gere said:


> View attachment 2591409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just received pandora ordered from reebonz. The bag is very light weight even full pack. Leather is smooth. The strap cannot adjust might be disadvantage of petite gal. Im in love with it, anyway.


Amazing purchase! By the way, how was your experience shopping with Reebonz? I have yet to buy anything from that site.


----------



## gweiying19

Hi! 

I have just bought my first pandora small but I find the shoulder strap too long for my size. I'm 5 feet 2.. Is there any way to shorten the length of the strap?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *hrhsunshine:*
> 
> *WOW!  The pepe looks great with you.  Mine looks like a hobo bag .  Probably the right clothing would make a difference.*
> 
> *Thanks for sharing the pics.  I like how you modeled with the long strap and with the elbow holder, open bag and closed bag.  That is quite helpful.*
> 
> *Real or Faux*



Thank you. I like to show how a bag can be worn in different ways, if I can remember to take the shots.  I didn't shoot as a crossbody b/c I don't really wear it like that.  I move my bags alot as I wear them.  Maybe I will take a crossbody shot soon just so I can show what it looks like.


----------



## Real or Faux

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?


 
*I bought the large Pepe from Barney's New York and they did a nice packaging of the product.  It arrived fully stuffed, the strap came wrapped with the band around it and it was in pristine condition and they put it in their black box with white paper and had a bow around it.  Even the tags were in mint condition. Free ship as always.  *

*Still afraid to use it though, but it's HOT, HOT, HOT looking!  VERY SEXY, not dressy, but trendy, I'd say.  CONTEMPORARY, very contemporary style.  jeans, leather pants, leather dress, leather jacket, jean jacket, trench coat, scarves, sweaters, tank top, not dressy though, more duffle bag style.  *

*Does that help?  I don't know about the durability of it though.  *

*Also, got the sugar large Pandora goatskin from Cultstatus.  EXTREMELY WONDERFUL CUSTOMER SERVICE!!  The package didn't arrive packed as nicely as Barney's.  The stuffing was out of the bag, the strap wasn't bundled in the original wrapping, tags were bend, could have been a display, however the bag and strap were in pristine condition.  I got mine at a lesser cost because the price went up after I ordered it I noticed.  *

*This bag is a little dressier than the Pepe model, but it's still a contemporary style.  I still haven't used it yet either.  I can't see myself taking it out and scratching up a $2,000 + purse for everyday use.  The girl at Barney's thought I'd get better wear out of the Pepe since it was "preworn" in her opinion.  She was trying to sell her purse obviously, but I already had it, too bad for her.  *

*I love both my bags and I wouldn't trade either of them for anything in the world.  In a few weeks I'll post my conquests online when I have time.  I'm so happy to have something different and a high end purse.  I think I deserve something high class after working hard.  It's nice to have collections.*

*My sugar Pandora I owe to a wonderful member of this board for finding it for me.  If it wasn't for Zodiac, I'd still be on the search!  Thank you again for helping me!  And I hope you accept at least one of my friendships requests that I sent to you!*

*Hugs,*

*Real or Faux*

*PS I had a gift certificate from Barney's last winter and I placed an order and it wasn't accepted, however an online customer service transaction intercepted and the customer service representative was able to make it work for me, so I highly recommend Barney's.  I have not had any problems with them and I didn't even have to call them, it was all done by online email correspondence in one night!*


----------



## Real or Faux

*hrhsunshine:*

*I had a quick question.  Do the purses stain clothing?  I haven't tried mine out yet. *

*Tomorrow I'm leaving to see my mother and I'm taking both my sugar and my Pepe with me to show my mother.  I think I mentioned that she was with me for the unveiling of the flower camo and she commented that I'd lose my keys in it because it was tiny.  Wait until she sees these beauties!  I'm thrilled to pieces to have them!*

*Regarding shortening the strap, the only way I can think of shortening it is by "wearing" the bag shorter on the body, AKA, cross body style.  There is no shortener on it because the metal would damage the leather on the strap if there was a way to shorten it.  It also isn't a belt style strap, so there aren't any holes in it either to make it shorter.*

*Sorry, that's the only way to make it shorter... wear it as a cross body style.*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## EmilyAnne

Real of Faux-  I sort of did the same thing.
I bought a red mini Pandora on Monday of last week.
On Wednesday I bought a black medium Pandora.
Two Pandoras in one week!
Both of mine are sugar,  however.
I love them both,  but have been carrying the black one every single day.

Anyway,  I'm so glad you finally found what you were looking for!
Enjoy your visit with your mother.


----------



## fade1987

just got hold of a Pandora. just wanna check is it really necessary to pretreat the bag before using? What if you used it before doing anything can something still be applied? will applying of the chemical cause any damage to the bag?


----------



## EmilyAnne

Do you have a goatskin/sugar Pandora,  fade 1987?
I do and I have the same question,  especially since it is raining like crazy here!


----------



## Jaime

I did nothing to either of mine and both still look new.


----------



## pursemate

Here is my Grey Antique-Effect Medium Pandora Box......


----------



## Temblett

That is a beautiful bag, I'm loving the newly designed Pandora's Givenchy are coming up with! Just when you think that Givenchy can't come up with another new slant on its iconic styling, they come up with something even more fantastic...I read an earlier 2010 post saying that they were sure it would just be a novelty design, I'm very pleased that that's not the case!


----------



## uadjit

pursemate said:


> Here is my Grey Antique-Effect Medium Pandora Box......
> 
> View attachment 2618030



Oh my goodness. Beautiful! I love the antique effect finish. I saw it on an Antigona the other day and I thought it was just breathtaking. Love your Pandora box.


----------



## Meebah12

Temblett said:


> That is a beautiful bag, I'm loving the newly designed Pandora's Givenchy are coming up with! Just when you think that Givenchy can't come up with another new slant on its iconic styling, they come up with something even more fantastic...I read an earlier 2010 post saying that they were sure it would just be a novelty design, I'm very pleased that that's not the case!


I totally agree!


----------



## fade1987

I think it's goatskin? seems like grey is my new favorite color


----------



## pursemate

Temblett said:


> That is a beautiful bag, I'm loving the newly designed Pandora's Givenchy are coming up with! Just when you think that Givenchy can't come up with another new slant on its iconic styling, they come up with something even more fantastic...I read an earlier 2010 post saying that they were sure it would just be a novelty design, I'm very pleased that that's not the case!


Thank you!  I am loving the designs as well.  I now have a Lucrezia, a Pandora, an Antigona and a Pandora Box.  I guess I need a Nightingale next.



uadjit said:


> Oh my goodness. Beautiful! I love the antique effect finish. I saw it on an Antigona the other day and I thought it was just breathtaking. Love your Pandora box.


Thank You!  I had difficulty choosing Antigona vs Pandora Box.  But the Pandora stole my heart.


Meebah12 said:


> I totally agree!


Thank you!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Pursemate-  That is gorgeous!  Wow!  I'm in love.


----------



## PurseACold

pursemate said:


> Here is my Grey Antique-Effect Medium Pandora Box......
> 
> View attachment 2618030


That is just gorgeous!


----------



## pursemate

EmilyAnne said:


> Pursemate-  That is gorgeous!  Wow!  I'm in love.





PurseACold said:


> That is just gorgeous!



Thanks!  I love the unique shape and color way.


----------



## bagconscious

Does anyone know what colors they will be coming out for Summer of 2014?  I am looking at purchasing the givenchy pandora when I go to Hong Kong this July.

Thanks.


----------



## Real or Faux

*I showed both my lambskin and goatskin Pandoras to my mother and she didn't care for either of them.  She did like the flower camo, but it was so small and it was the medium sized one in measurements, but described as small.  The medium measurements were smaller for some reason.  I returned the flower camo bag.  I guess what matters is that I LIKE my goatskin and lambskin Pandoras and I LOVE THEM!  I am Right?*


----------



## Jaime

Couldn't care less what anyone else thought of my bags, including my mother. Only matters that I like them. Not sure why anyone else comes into it.


----------



## Meebah12

Real or Faux said:


> *I showed both my lambskin and goatskin Pandoras to my mother and she didn't care for either of them.  She did like the flower camo, but it was so small and it was the medium sized one in measurements, but described as small.  The medium measurements were smaller for some reason.  I returned the flower camo bag.  I guess what matters is that I LIKE my goatskin and lambskin Pandoras and I LOVE THEM!  I am Right?*


agreed.  and better, you won't have to worry about people borrowing them indefinitely!


----------



## Gvamty

Hi folks,

Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
	

		
			
		

		
	




There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?


----------



## Real or Faux

Gvamty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634875
> 
> 
> There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?



*I have no idea regarding the size, I'm 5'4" and I got the large because I must have the biggest purse I can find, but I love the detailing on your purse too!  I've not seen this before!  It's lovely!  *


----------



## zoejellybean

I would reco getting to retailer nearby to try on the different sizes 
I personally like the extra slouchy look, so I'm leaning towards the medium.
It also depends on what you're thinking of carrying in your bag too~

But I have to say, the color and stitching is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## goldfish19

Gvamty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634875
> 
> 
> There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?



I am just 5 ft tall and the small is perfect on me. If I were taller, I'd definitely want the medium as I need the extra small front pocket. And I agree, you should go to a store to check out sizes so you know how they compare.


----------



## Gvamty

Thank you for your responses! Unfortunately, my local NM/nordies don't carry the bag. I'll have to drive an hour to go check out the bag and between my 4yr old and work, it just a difficult thing. 

I'm not one to carry a lot in my bag but, want it to be proportionate to me nevertheless.


----------



## goldfish19

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi guys!
> My newest Givenchy arrived this morning,
> A red, sugar mini!
> It is perfect for summertime travel and I love it, but there is one thing that is bothering me.
> 
> Please,  tell me if I am just being too picky.
> 
> The outside hardware is silver, but the inside zipper and pull is gold.
> It bothers me that the hardware isn't all the same color even though I am the only person who will ever see it.  Something about unzipping it and seeing the gold zipper right next to the main silver zipper is annoying.
> 
> Please,  tell me if this would bother you or if you think I am just being ridiculous!
> I apologize for the terrible iPhone pics.  You might not even be able to see the difference.



Oh wow, this is the first time I've seen a bag with differently colored hardware! I mean I've seen them on some but the design is intentional, like you can see them on the exterior. Thanks for posting, just in case I come across a mini pandora that doesn't have the same hardware color!~


----------



## goldfish19

Juliela said:


> Here's my little ray of sunshine, mini Pandora in bright yellow!  The color is hard to capture in photos; the mod shot is the most accurate.  I'd describe it as buttered popcorn or liquid sunshine!  And I probably won't be wearing it with my red pants, but couldn't wait to share here!



I love the color! Is it from the current collection, the one that comes with the fuchsia pink shade? I think I might have seen this in person, and thought it was butter popcorn more than lemon yellow. I am actually looking for a small pandora in lemon yellow only because I have another bag in shade close to butter popcorn/ sunshine/ mustardy shade.


----------



## bikingotter

I'm 5'3" and got the medium in slate gray.  I LOVE it so much I'm pre-ordering the tobacco brown.  I think the bag fits me just fine.  That being said, you'll love the bag in any size.


----------



## jessherf

Gvamty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634875
> 
> 
> There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?



i'm 5'3 and i love my small pandora. but depends on your height i think the medium size will look better on you. good luck!


----------



## jessherf

gweiying19 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just bought my first pandora small but I find the shoulder strap too long for my size. I'm 5 feet 2.. Is there any way to shorten the length of the strap?



i have the same problem with the strap as well. i'm using my katespade strap now for my pandora, and i'm happy with the result. both strap and bag are in black color and gold hardware.


----------



## hrhsunshine

gweiying19 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just bought my first pandora small but I find the shoulder strap too long for my size. I'm 5 feet 2.. Is there any way to shorten the length of the strap?



I agree with Real or Faux, that crossbody style is the only way to "shorten" a strap.  If you believe you will keep this bag for a LONG time, if not forever, you may want to consult a very good leather / shoe repair shop about shortening it permanently.  However, if you ever resell this bag, you will have to disclose that and it may affect the sale...or it may not if a shorter person is interested.



Real or Faux said:


> *hrhsunshine:*
> 
> *I had a quick question.  Do the purses stain clothing?  I haven't tried mine out yet. *
> 
> *Tomorrow I'm leaving to see my mother and I'm taking both my sugar and my Pepe with me to show my mother.  I think I mentioned that she was with me for the unveiling of the flower camo and she commented that I'd lose my keys in it because it was tiny.  Wait until she sees these beauties!  I'm thrilled to pieces to have them!*
> 
> *Regarding shortening the strap, the only way I can think of shortening it is by "wearing" the bag shorter on the body, AKA, cross body style.  There is no shortener on it because the metal would damage the leather on the strap if there was a way to shorten it.  It also isn't a belt style strap, so there aren't any holes in it either to make it shorter.*
> 
> *Sorry, that's the only way to make it shorter... wear it as a cross body style.*
> 
> *Real or Faux*



Sorry, didn't see you asked me a question.  I don't know of the bags staining clothes.  Of course, lighter colors can show color transfer from dark clothing...not just jeans either.  I know a TPFr who got color transferred to her purse from her black wool coat.  I treat my lighter colored bags with Collonil. You can search the care thread or my Pandora products thread under references, i think.  I go into detail about treating.



fade1987 said:


> just got hold of a Pandora. just wanna check is it really necessary to pretreat the bag before using? What if you used it before doing anything can something still be applied? will applying of the chemical cause any damage to the bag?



Congrats on your Panda.  It is ok if you wear the bag prior to any kind of treatment.  You can treat whenever you want.  Refer to my Pepe care thread under references.  The Collonil can be used on goatskin as well.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursemate said:


> Here is my Grey Antique-Effect Medium Pandora Box......
> 
> View attachment 2618030



Stunning bag and love the way you displayed it for the photo.



fade1987 said:


> I think it's goatskin? seems like grey is my new favorite color



That is pepe, which is sheepskin. That looks to be the anthracite grey. Has warm undertones. That is a great neutral. I have it in medium.



Gvamty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634875
> 
> 
> There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?



I have tried the small on myself and I am 5-4.  Was fine on me but I even felt it was a tad small.  I prefer a bit more capacity. I would guess a medium is more proportional for your frame.  The medium hangs really nicely.  If you don't fill it all the way, it just lays flatter against your body.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## pursemate

hrhsunshine said:


> Stunning bag and love the way you displayed it for the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!!


----------



## Juliela

goldfish19 said:


> I love the color! Is it from the current collection, the one that comes with the fuchsia pink shade? I think I might have seen this in person, and thought it was butter popcorn more than lemon yellow. I am actually looking for a small pandora in lemon yellow only because I have another bag in shade close to butter popcorn/ sunshine/ mustardy shade.





Hi Goldfish - it is from S/S 2014 and I'd say it's more of a butter yellow than lemon...there is one available now on FarFetch if you want to check out some stock photos!


----------



## Real or Faux

*To Zodiac:

I'm going to post my pix of the both Pandoras, hopefully tomorrow.  Have a few more errands to catch up on before, but I'm going to try hard.  I made a promise and I don't like breaking them . 

Friends?,

Real or Faux

PS Your find is way better than mine.  I like it better, it's more eye candy for me!*


----------



## Bijans

What a beautiful bag !! I love it !


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi Everyone:

I have pictures of my exploits, but I'm not modeling them, if that is okay.  I'm calling them my fraternal twins.

The large Sugar and PePe Pandora cross bags.  Thanks to Zodiac, I was able to find the Sugar!  THANK YOU, ZODIAC !!!  

Real or Faux*


----------



## Ellyria

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Everyone:
> 
> I have pictures of my exploits, but I'm not modeling them, if that is okay.  I'm calling them my fraternal twins.
> 
> The large Sugar and PePe Pandora cross bags.  Thanks to Zodiac, I was able to find the Sugar!  THANK YOU, ZODIAC !!!
> 
> Real or Faux*



Omg! Love them both they are gorgeous!  The large sugar seems really rare, you are quite the lucky gal congrats!!


----------



## _lili_

Gvamty said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help deciding between sizes on Pandora. Just ordered this small pandora from Barneys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634875
> 
> 
> There were other Medium pandoras available but, I loved the detailing on this.   However from looking at pics of sizes I'm wondering if small will end up being too small for me(5'7 and not slim). What do you guys think?



I love the pleating on this one. The sizing depends on your personal preferences. Did you end up keeping it?


----------



## Gvamty

_lili_ said:


> I love the pleating on this one. The sizing depends on your personal preferences. Did you end up keeping it?



Thanks! I actually returned the small one, it was a complete let down in person. I purchased a medium pepe leather green pandora and LOVE it! It's the right size too.


----------



## Real or Faux

Ellyria said:


> Omg! Love them both they are gorgeous!  The large sugar seems really rare, you are quite the lucky gal congrats!!




*Hi Ellyria:

Thank you!  I really like them and I need to take them out, but I'm so worried about being robbed, forget the wallet, grab the purse and empty it .  These are really special.

I'm pleased!  I'll see what I can put in them soon to find out how much they hold.  They are both the same dimensions.  They will need to have their debut soon .  Sweet 16?  LOL!  Should I wait 16 years for their unveiling (Debutant, Sweet Sixteen, Veiled Prophet)?  Nah, sooner is better!

In my next photo, perhaps I'll model them.  We'll see.

Thanks again,

Real or Faux*


----------



## Ellyria

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Ellyria:
> 
> Thank you!  I really like them and I need to take them out, but I'm so worried about being robbed, forget the wallet, grab the purse and empty it .  These are really special.
> 
> I'm pleased!  I'll see what I can put in them soon to find out how much they hold.  They are both the same dimensions.  They will need to have their debut soon .  Sweet 16?  LOL!  Should I wait 16 years for their unveiling (Debutant, Sweet Sixteen, Veiled Prophet)?  Nah, sooner is better!
> 
> In my next photo, perhaps I'll model them.  We'll see.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Real or Faux*


Robbed!? Oh dear  That thought has crossed my mind, but not enough to prevent me from taking my Panda out  I'm more scared of dirtying it or somehow ruining it while outside! But hey, I'm over that stage, what's the point of spending so much money on a gorgeous bag just to keep it hidden away at home? I'm sure our Pandas would like to see some sunlight too!  
Don't keep them away for 16 years!! I'd lose interest in a bag if it was just home decoration for so long


----------



## disco189

My 1st pandora, medium size, smooth leather in goat skin, taupe color, just brought it last Sat. for 40% off


----------



## Real or Faux

Ellyria said:


> Robbed!? Oh dear  That thought has crossed my mind, but not enough to prevent me from taking my Panda out  I'm more scared of dirtying it or somehow ruining it while outside! But hey, I'm over that stage, what's the point of spending so much money on a gorgeous bag just to keep it hidden away at home? I'm sure our Pandas would like to see some sunlight too!
> Don't keep them away for 16 years!! I'd lose interest in a bag if it was just home decoration for so long


 
*I never lose interest, EVER.  That's why I think I collect things.  I'll be one of those old ladies where you'll open my home after I pass away and you'll find pristine treasures and a whole lot of junk, er... junque, yes that's how it's spelled .  However, I do agree with you, they do need to come out.  I am worried about being robbed more than my purse getting dirty, mine are black.  Oh, what am I going to do?  Pack a pistol in my Pandora?  That would  be no good .*

*LOL,*

*Real or Faux*


----------



## jessherf

disco189 said:


> My 1st pandora, medium size, smooth leather in goat skin, taupe color, just brought it last Sat. for 40% off



omg she's beautiful! congrats!


----------



## jbags

disco189 said:


> My 1st pandora, medium size, smooth leather in goat skin, taupe color, just brought it last Sat. for 40% off


congrats! she looks lovely!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi Everyone:
> 
> I have pictures of my exploits, but I'm not modeling them, if that is okay.  I'm calling them my fraternal twins.
> 
> The large Sugar and PePe Pandora cross bags.  Thanks to Zodiac, I was able to find the Sugar!  THANK YOU, ZODIAC !!!
> 
> Real or Faux*



Congrats on your twins! I certainly hope you enjoy them after such long hard searching. 



disco189 said:


> My 1st pandora, medium size, smooth leather in goat skin, taupe color, just brought it last Sat. for 40% off



Love the color! Superb neutral at a fabulous price. Enjoy!


----------



## elzi

My first Givenchy... a mini Pandora in yummy blue! Love it so much, even holds my ipad mini!


----------



## Real or Faux

elzi said:


> My first Givenchy... a mini Pandora in yummy blue! Love it so much, even holds my ipad mini!




*Elzi:

Awesome!  The purse looks fabu on you!  

Great color and perfect size! 

Real or Faux*


----------



## Real or Faux

disco189 said:


> My 1st pandora, medium size, smooth leather in goat skin, taupe color, just brought it last Sat. for 40% off




*I was scanning up the board and came across this beauty!  

My thought was, "NOW, WHAT IS THIS?  I MUST HAVE IT!"  

I HAVE it, in black, duh???  I need to take it out and use it, I swear!

Real or Faux*


----------



## _lili_

Gvamty said:


> Thanks! I actually returned the small one, it was a complete let down in person. I purchased a medium pepe leather green pandora and LOVE it! It's the right size too.



Oh. Great to hear you found one you love


----------



## Meebah12

elzi said:


> My first Givenchy... a mini Pandora in yummy blue! Love it so much, even holds my ipad mini!


loving the pic!  it does look spacious; getting ready for my own mini panda purchase!


----------



## Jaime

My mini is definitely my most used purchase of any bag I own. I love its versatility and it fits so much.


----------



## bluediamond35

What a great bag.  Can't believe the mini is so "big" and fit so.many items.


----------



## bluediamond35

Jealous!! May I ask where it was purchased? 40% is amazing.


----------



## SofiaC

xyrocky said:


> Just received my small pandora in burgendy.


Ooh.. I've been lookin for d same burgundy panda. Congrats!


----------



## sparks1007

Can I please ask anyone who owns or has seen the Pandora with studs: Is it calfskin? I saw mentioned elsewhere that someone thought it was. Some sites list it as "waxed" leather though? Any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## steffleupagus

margaritas said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was gonna get the smooth leather at first then I decided on wrinkled because I want to get a smooth leather Nightingale in the future. Another reason was because the wrinkled is much cheaper than the smooth. :shame:
> 
> Wrinkled medium/large is 1090 euros (I paid 877 euros after tax deduction.)
> Smooth medium/large is 1230 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely cheaper! I saved almost SG$400 after factoring shipping (50 euros to SG) and 7% import tax. Got hit hard by customs though because my SA declared 1090 euros as the value instead of the 877 euros I paid.
> 
> Gold hardware, although the zippers are darker than the hardware at the handles and strap.


Hey margaritas, can you pls pm me the SA's email?? I'm looking to get my first Pandora!


----------



## eurociella

Hi,
Can somebody enlighten me what is the name of this brown colour pandora? Is it hazel, camel or else?
Anybody has this colour and can give a close up shot? How does the colour hold up over time? I saw a pic on google (pretty sure it's the same colour), it looked pretty beaten up with the handles turn blackish and rather unappealing.


----------



## eurociella

Here is the pic of the beaten one on ebay:
It looks very well used and the pic is grainy so i can't really tell about authenticity or whatever. But it does make me wonder about how a pepe panda grows old...
Thanks ladies for any help.


----------



## Real or Faux

It looks pretty great depending on the age I assume.  The side pocket is quite intriguing .


----------



## kellybelly11111

sparks1007 said:


> Can I please ask anyone who owns or has seen the Pandora with studs: Is it calfskin? I saw mentioned elsewhere that someone thought it was. Some sites list it as "waxed" leather though? Any ideas? Thanks so much!




I have the pandora with the gold studs and it is a really soft smooth calfskin.  I have a sugar leather and a pepe pandora as well and the calfskin is my favorite!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## intheclouds

Hi experts! May I know what's the colour of the inner zip for the pepe leather pandora in medium? Mine is not gold but the outside zips are gold.. NEED HELP


----------



## sandysandiego

The non matching interior zippers was common last year.  If you do a search you can find a thread about this happening.  Do not worry.


----------



## rdgldy

I am admiring everyone's Pandoras-such a range of sizes, fabrications and colors.  I love them all.  I am a huge Pandora fan-I own 2 large and one medium.  I think the crossbody is so wearable, and I really like how this does not look like everyone else's bag.  Kind of under the radar....but such a fabulous look!!


----------



## M.I.A.

this bag came onto my radar very recently, and for some reason i couldn't shake it off, I was actually in the market for a black everyday , goes with everything, for every occasion bag. I wanted something that wasn't boring or too matronly. I wanted a bag with something different, something very stylish.


----------



## M.I.A.

Then I cannot justify paying full retails price, i needed a bargain. I found one on the bay, i wasn't sure if it was authentic or not, this was my first premier designer bag, not much experience.


----------



## M.I.A.

i looked at the authentication thread, and this bag was just very recently authenticated for someone else. I made my offer and the seller and I agreed on a price.
I just received it today after couple of weeks wait.


----------



## M.I.A.

total love
it's a piece of art
it's incredible how versatile it is
and looks perfect whichever way it is carried
and lightweight
and it has this royal look
can be dressed up and down
perfect for mummies with small kids and a total fashion parade.........................................................................

that's my ode to the pandora. I'll put up pics when i'll get a chance to take them.


----------



## sexyladyyy

I must say pandora really is love! Only bag that I got in two colors, I got a black and red! Both medium goat leather with gold hardware. Loving them both!


----------



## mrschubbs

Hi,  
I've seen a couple of mini pandora and the inside lining has different color. There are the ones with black lining and another with cream lining. Is that how it is?

I even saw an exact some one (both in blue) but they have different inside lining. Is the other one a fake or even though they are both blue but they come from different year?

Enlighten me please


----------



## uadjit

mrschubbs said:


> Hi,
> I've seen a couple of mini pandora and the inside lining has different color. There are the ones with black lining and another with cream lining. Is that how it is?
> 
> I even saw an exact some one (both in blue) but they have different inside lining. Is the other one a fake or even though they are both blue but they come from different year?
> 
> Enlighten me please



I don't have mini pandoras but I have two medium pandoras. One is brown with black lining and the other is pink with beige lining. They aren't from the same season or even year, though.


----------



## Good Friday

Do any of you have this problem?  I gasp when I saw it on my pandora.  I guess I have to bring it to the store.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Oh no,  Good Friday!  Where did you purchase it?

I had to take my Lucrezia back to Barney's because of some very serious discoloration.  It was then sent to France to be repaired.  SIX WEEKS LATER Barney's contacted me to say that there is nothing they can do and that I could either take a refund or have the damaged bag returned.   With your  bag,  it seems that it will be very easy for them to repair.  But it could take a long time.  Good luck!


----------



## Good Friday

Hi emilyanne, I bought this at a givenchy store abroad but will bring it to the store where I am currently located.  I will have to ask them how to go about with the repair, I am hoping it just needs some adjustment on the hardware.  I don't want to part with this bag.


----------



## bikingotter

Yes, that happened to mine. I was not happy. I took it back to Barneys and they happily took it for repair. It took about a week and a half. It's good as new.


----------



## MsTotes

I'm glad to hear that Barney's has such a good repair policy!


----------



## EmilyAnne

Now that I look at the pic again,  Good Friday,  I think it will be a very simple repair.  It looks like the pin needs to me replaces.  Good luck!


----------



## mrschubbs

Oh noo, hopefully it's easily repaired.

Yeah I just bought a mini pandora in blue (bought secondhand from ebay) and the lining is black. 
I saw the same blue bag in barney's website, however the lining is in beige. So, might be because of different year/season.
Was worried that the one I have might be fake, but I just received it today and I think it's authentic


----------



## sparks1007

I think that's an easy repair on the zipper. Bit like when you lose the screw in a pair of glasses. Good luck!


----------



## erikrapper

*Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *


----------



## MsTotes

Gorgeous!


----------



## bumble1

Love! That is so pretty; looks even better in your photos than stock photos!


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

I just ordered a medium in orange goat. Now I am done for the year! I went from zero Givenchy bags to three in three weeks.


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

erikrapper said:


> *Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *





Very pretty! It looks so sophisticated.


----------



## nikimenz

erikrapper said:


> *Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *



LOVE THIS!
So gorgeous, and the cute chanel lip stick
I like your style  haha


----------



## erikrapper

nikimenz said:


> LOVE THIS!
> So gorgeous, and the cute chanel lip stick
> I like your style  haha


*Thanks ^^ actually it is Coco Mademoiselle..!!! *


----------



## intheclouds

Hi experts again, does this happen to you too? The glue or smth seem to come off and the piece of leather became like that... What to do


----------



## dodgygirl

intheclouds said:


> Hi experts again, does this happen to you too? The glue or smth seem to come off and the piece of leather became like that... What to do



Yes it happened to mine too. On both sides.  it doesn't look very pleasant but I havent done anything to fix it. I've thought about just cleaning off the glue but that's about it. You're not alone though!


----------



## intheclouds

I thought it only happened to me! Do you think that it is possible to fix back  and is the hardware on pepe leather supposed to not look shiny?


----------



## Josysy

I've purchased my violet pandora and got it today! Real beauty!


----------



## dodgygirl

intheclouds said:


> I thought it only happened to me! Do you think that it is possible to fix back  and is the hardware on pepe leather supposed to not look shiny?



Im not sure, it doesn't bother me too much enough to glue back. I dont know how much more support it will give since it came apart anyways. Let us know if you get it fixed!
I cant comment on the hardware of the pepe because I only have goatskin! Someone will be able to tell you here.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Medium Pandora in Sugar Orange


----------



## hrhsunshine

intheclouds said:


> Hi experts again, does this happen to you too? The glue or smth seem to come off and the piece of leather became like that... What to do




I would suggest you take it to a leather/shoe repair shop.  Looks like a simple gluing job for a professional.


----------



## sparks1007

Love that orange *lilpink*. Saw it on the mod shots thread and thought it looked fab.


----------



## Josysy

Totally love this small pandy


----------



## Josysy

For some reasons I'm unable to post the photo of my newly acquired pandy


----------



## Real or Faux

dodgygirl said:


> Yes it happened to mine too. On both sides.  it doesn't look very pleasant but I havent done anything to fix it. I've thought about just cleaning off the glue but that's about it. You're not alone though!


*Oh no, what an expensive piece of... dare I say what I'm thinking???  I don't want to think or say it. 

I have two of large Pandoras, however I still have yet to use them. 

This should NOT BE HAPPENING TO SUCH AN UPSCALE PRICY BAG!

With your permission, may I pass the photo on to the house of Givenchy?

Real or Faux??? *


----------



## dodgygirl

Real or Faux said:


> *Oh no, what an expensive piece of... dare I say what I'm thinking???  I don't want to think or say it.
> 
> I have two of large Pandoras, however I still have yet to use them.
> 
> This should NOT BE HAPPENING TO SUCH AN UPSCALE PRICY BAG!
> 
> With your permission, may I pass the photo on to the house of Givenchy?
> 
> Real or Faux??? *



It wasnt my photo but I'll attach one I just took. I haven't looked at it for a while but the glue seems to have mostly rubbed away on its own. Im not actually worried about it because the stitching is still good. Only bad thing that has happened is one of the corners of the part that supports the handles has lifted :/


----------



## solitudelove

erikrapper said:


> *Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *



Beautiful bag!!!!! Love it! I'd love to get my hands on one of them!!!  May I ask how much it was?!


----------



## erikrapper

solitudelove said:


> Beautiful bag!!!!! Love it! I'd love to get my hands on one of them!!!  May I ask how much it was?!


*Thanks ^^ It's $1600*


----------



## hrhsunshine

dodgygirl said:


> It wasnt my photo but I'll attach one I just took. I haven't looked at it for a while but the glue seems to have mostly rubbed away on its own. Im not actually worried about it because the stitching is still good. Only bad thing that has happened is one of the corners of the part that supports the handles has lifted :/



Yes, not something I would be too concerned about either.  The stitching is still intact.  Unfortunately, wear and tear shows up sooner or later.
If you ever feel the glue needs fixing, you can go to a good leather/shoe repair professional. They have insanely strong glue for leather products.


----------



## dodgygirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, not something I would be too concerned about either.  The stitching is still intact.  Unfortunately, wear and tear shows up sooner or later.
> If you ever feel the glue needs fixing, you can go to a good leather/shoe repair professional. They have insanely strong glue for leather products.



I wouldnt mind getting that corner stuck down lol thanks for that. I shall check it out :]


----------



## williss

Loving my first Givenchy!  So happy I stumbled upon this bag on here!


----------



## MsTotes

Gorgeous color, you're giving me some ideas! And so cute that your nail color compliments it


----------



## williss

Some mod pics of my med Pandora.  Strap is a bit short for cross body but perfect off the shoulder.  

FYI..  I'm 5'10".


----------



## hrhsunshine

Looks great on u. Super neutral color. I would give up on any chance of crossbody wear if I could have ur height !!


----------



## missmoimoi

erikrapper said:


> *Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *



OH!  I love the tricolor Pandoras - congrats!!!!!


----------



## missjesf

I just placed my order for this on Bergdorf's website since it was the only site that carried a small Pandora in a neutral color. However the color on the website is just simply Red. I was just wondering if anyone owns a Pandora in this particular shade? Or if anyone knows the specific name of this color? I don't know the exact name of the color since it seems like all their color on the site is vague (black, blue, red, etc.) 




Thanks in advance!


----------



## bangy

Hi missjesf,

i have also been eyeing this bag before! but i got the black one because this wasn't available yet. But i saw it in real life and the bag looks nice! Honestly i would prefer this red one than the black one   Its like a burgundy red. Sorry i wasn't able to take a Photo. But its not really flashy its more on the neutral side. I hope this helps!


----------



## missjesf

bangy said:


> Hi missjesf,
> 
> 
> 
> i have also been eyeing this bag before! but i got the black one because this wasn't available yet. But i saw it in real life and the bag looks nice! Honestly i would prefer this red one than the black one   Its like a burgundy red. Sorry i wasn't able to take a Photo. But its not really flashy its more on the neutral side. I hope this helps!




Thank you so much for your reply!! I don't have a Bergdorf's here so I'm praying the color of the bag is exactly the one in the picture. Since it just said Red I was worried that it would be that bright red/orange Givenchy has. Nonetheless, thank you for your reply!


----------



## namie

I am contemplating a few bags and Pandora is one of them. Do you think Pandora is still in? While I am not a fashionista, I don't want to get a bag that is already on the way out and will make me appear dated.


----------



## Jaime

I am not really sure why it matters what's, "in", if you like it get it. 
I've always got my bags after they've been the "it" bag if I've still liked them all that time.


----------



## hipsterwipster

Hi everyone! I'm fairly new to TPF, and Givenchy handbags. I do know that I want to purse the pandora in back, probably small because I'm only 18 and 5'1". I need someone to enlighten me on the hardware colors and the different leather the pandora comes in. Thank you in advance!


----------



## namie

I am just worried I may end up getting a bag that no one bothers carrying anymore. I like the Fendi Spy a lot and there was once I asked a SA if they still have one in the boutique's store. She stared at me and said "that bag is SO YESTERDAY, no one carries it anymore". Being a collector of Chloe bags in the past, I had bad experience trying to sell off some of my Chloe bags that are no longer trendy but in great or unused condition. In the end, the bags were all sold between US150-US300.


----------



## Jaime

See I buy bags for me. Not for future resale value or only to carry because everyone else is. I don't care if I'm the only one still using them, I like them and so what if someone is thinking it's "so yesterday". 
I'd probably stick to new release bags that are the in thing at the time then selling them off within a few months in your case.


----------



## Rina337

If you're looking for future resell then get yourself a Hermes or Chanel. They do alright. 
But like the Jaime, I buy because I love it and it doesn't matter if it's in or not because trends always circle back round. I consider pieces I buy as investments. And a good SA would never make such a comment, it's possible that the customer was looking for a replacement of a beloved style, or simply a specific collector...


----------



## jadeaymanalac

namie said:


> I am just worried I may end up getting a bag that no one bothers carrying anymore. I like the Fendi Spy a lot and there was once I asked a SA if they still have one in the boutique's store. She stared at me and said "that bag is SO YESTERDAY, no one carries it anymore". Being a collector of Chloe bags in the past, I had bad experience trying to sell off some of my Chloe bags that are no longer trendy but in great or unused condition. In the end, the bags were all sold between US150-US300.







Rina337 said:


> If you're looking for future resell then get yourself a Hermes or Chanel. They do alright.
> But like the Jaime, I buy because I love it and it doesn't matter if it's in or not because trends always circle back round. I consider pieces I buy as investments. And a good SA would never make such a comment, it's possible that the customer was looking for a replacement of a beloved style, or simply a specific collector...





I totally agree with this if you are very into "it" or "in" kind of bag better stick to the big guns classic like CHANEL 2.55/GST/WOC or HERMES Birkin/Kelly/Constantine. Surely those style will never go irrelevant or "last season" decades and decades from now. And like others here, I don't really don't mind the IT factor of the bag what really important thing is I want it. 

I have never sold any bags before because strangely I feel connected to my handbags LOL. I buy my own bags with my own $$$ and so my handbags are like trophies for me. that's why I don't think of the resell value when getting of handbag because from the moment I purchase it... its mine all mine hahaha


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

sparks1007 said:


> Love that orange *lilpink*. Saw it on the mod shots thread and thought it looked fab.




Why thank you


----------



## sparks1007

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Why thank you



Pleasure


----------



## namie

I used to keep all my bags but maintaining them in humid Singapore can be costly. I had around 56 bags at one point - after two had to be thrown away after they were badly moldy. That was the time I decided to sell most of them away and recoup some of the cash as savings. It was then I realized those bags I paid a lot for were worth very very little as they were no longer in trend.

Chanel flaps and Birkins keep their value but they are not nice to carry. I like grab and go bags. Anyway I have ordered a Pandora. Waiting for its delivery.


----------



## Jaime

Invest in a dehumidifier and run it for a few hours a day in the room they're kept in. That should help. They're very good. We run one in our room because we once had a leak under the house causing mould to furniture. Since been fixed but we keep running the dehumidifier daily and it collects moisture... Haven't had mould issues since.


----------



## rdgldy

Jaime said:


> See I buy bags for me. Not for future resale value or only to carry because everyone else is. I don't care if I'm the only one still using them, I like them and so what if someone is thinking it's "so yesterday".
> I'd probably stick to new release bags that are the in thing at the time then selling them off within a few months in your case.


I love what you said.   I totally agree!  I personally love my Pandoras  and will continue to use them until I don't want to, not based on the  "it bag" of the moment.


----------



## rdgldy

erikrapper said:


> *Meet my new Gigi Pandora in tricolor *




Love!!


----------



## rdgldy

lilPinkBunnies said:


> Medium Pandora in Sugar Orange
> 
> View attachment 2706082
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706083




Nice!!!!!!


----------



## BebeMieL

Haloo...does anyone  know the price of givenchy mini pandora (the leather not the box) in france? My cousin going to eroupe next week..i like to ask her to buy it for me
Thank you everyone


----------



## missmoimoi

melvel said:


> I've been looking for this color of Pandora for ages, can anyone here tell me how what the color name is (and the type of leather) and how much it costs?  I was in Paris and London the past two weeks and didn't see it anywhere! I'm desperate!



Did you ever find this?  I have one and I REALLY wanted the tricolor aubergine (also in med) too but I could not buy both.  I LOVE this bag - wish I had aubergine too!


----------



## Csuss0208

namie said:


> I am just worried I may end up getting a bag that no one bothers carrying anymore. I like the Fendi Spy a lot and there was once I asked a SA if they still have one in the boutique's store. She stared at me and said "that bag is SO YESTERDAY, no one carries it anymore". Being a collector of Chloe bags in the past, I had bad experience trying to sell off some of my Chloe bags that are no longer trendy but in great or unused condition. In the end, the bags were all sold between US150-US300.


I saw that you said you have tons of bags and might have some advice for me, I have been eyeing the large black Pepe pandora bag, any ideas of where I can find an authentic gently used one? I am looking to get it for my birthday next month. Thanks in advance...Cherie


----------



## uadjit

namie said:


> I am just worried I may end up getting a bag that no one bothers carrying anymore. I like the Fendi Spy a lot and there was once I asked a SA if they still have one in the boutique's store. She stared at me and said "that bag is SO YESTERDAY, no one carries it anymore". Being a collector of Chloe bags in the past, I had bad experience trying to sell off some of my Chloe bags that are no longer trendy but in great or unused condition. In the end, the bags were all sold between US150-US300.



Well, the spy is a very distinctive shape and was an "it" bag a ways back. The pandora has a cult following but has never been super common (at least around here). Also, when carried it hangs like a book bag/messenger bag in medium and crossbody in the mini which is a shape that is pretty classic.

If you're looking for a grab and go bag Pandora is a great choice. I'd get it in goat instead of pepe, though for durability's sake.


----------



## rockstarmish

uadjit said:


> Well, the spy is a very distinctive shape and was an "it" bag a ways back. The pandora has a cult following but has never been super common (at least around here). Also, when carried it hangs like a book bag/messenger bag in medium and crossbody in the mini which is a shape that is pretty classic.
> 
> If you're looking for a grab and go bag Pandora is a great choice. I'd get it in goat instead of pepe, though for durability's sake.


Oh no, is the Pepe leather not good then? I have one in blue pepe leather.


----------



## Jaime

I have had no issues with pepe and actually heard the opposite.


----------



## rockstarmish

Jaime said:


> I have had no issues with pepe and actually heard the opposite.


Oh, that's good to know! Thanks! I actually like the look of the Pepe more which is why I got it.


----------



## uadjit

rockstarmish said:


> Oh no, is the Pepe leather not good then? I have one in blue pepe leather.



No no, it's fine. They seem to hold up quite well. I just think the goat is tougher over the long term. But then
I am biased toward the goat because that's what I have and prefer. 

Edit: for some reason "goat" was bolded and highlighted in my post. I have no idea why.


----------



## missmoimoi

My new med Pandora family - tricolor brown SS2013 (I think?) and sharp neon red


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmoimoi said:


> My new med Pandora family - tricolor brown SS2013 (I think?) and sharp neon red



Beautiful duo! Great neutral with a kick and a hot pop of color!


----------



## uadjit

missmoimoi said:


> My new med Pandora family - tricolor brown SS2013 (I think?) and sharp neon red



I love these. They're both fun but very wearable. Congrats on your new Pandas!


----------



## riceandsoup

Test


----------



## riceandsoup

I've just bought a medium Pandora in blue and would really like to know the official name of the colour as it's only described as "blue" on Reebonz. But for some reason I'm unable to post pictures or links. Could anyone help me post the picture please? Thank you!

PS: Please ignore the test post, sorry!


----------



## Wudge

missmoimoi said:


> My new med Pandora family - tricolor brown SS2013 (I think?) and sharp neon red



That red is to die for! You have impeccable taste, would love to see your full collection some time.


----------



## riceandsoup

Finally got it to work! Anyone know the name of this blue? Thanks!


----------



## missmoimoi

riceandsoup said:


> View attachment 2762060
> 
> 
> Finally got it to work! Anyone know the name of this blue? Thanks!




Not sure but on Selfridges website, this blue is simply called Medium Blue.   Not a fun name. It's really pretty though &#128515;


----------



## riceandsoup

missmoimoi said:


> Not sure but on Selfridges website, this blue is simply called Medium Blue.   Not a fun name. It's really pretty though &#128515;




Thank you! I think it could be petrol blue too. Oh well, love the colour though. It's really growing on me.


----------



## Mopiko

Hi gals, im getting mixed info on the sizes of pandora.

Theres the mini pandora which is a sling without handle.

My question is&#65306;is there actually a small pandora?
Ive seen lots of medium size

And large too


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mopiko said:


> Hi gals, im getting mixed info on the sizes of pandora.
> 
> Theres the mini pandora which is a sling without handle.
> 
> My question is&#65306;is there actually a small pandora?
> Ive seen lots of medium size
> 
> And large too



The Pandora comes in large, medium, small (no handle), mini (no handle)


----------



## xyrocky

Mopiko said:


> Hi gals, im getting mixed info on the sizes of pandora.
> 
> Theres the mini pandora which is a sling without handle.
> 
> My question is&#65306;is there actually a small pandora?
> Ive seen lots of medium size
> 
> And large too



Hi I have a small pandora and it comes with a handle and a sling.


----------



## annam

I think I am in love but there is no Givenchy in my city. How many of you have purchased one without seeing it in person first? I love my speedy but I need an outside pocket. I think I need to the medium. Does the leather matter? I am leaning toward goat since I don't baby my bags and need this to be my forever bag and the leather seems to be strong and light. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## gillyweed

Mopiko said:


> Hi gals, im getting mixed info on the sizes of pandora.
> 
> Theres the mini pandora which is a sling without handle.
> 
> My question is&#65306;is there actually a small pandora?
> Ive seen lots of medium size
> 
> And large too




Here's a good guide on sizes

http://cultstatus.com.au/blogs/news/9253919-the-givenchy-pandora-which-size#.VDCsl6b3anN


----------



## goldfish19

Can someone tell me if these bags are  small or a medium? (Photos are from different sources) thanks so much!


----------



## goldfish19

Do all medium pandoras have exterior zipper pockets? Is it safe to assume that pandoras without that extra pocket outside are size small? TIA!


----------



## mahalagirl

goldfish19 said:


> Can someone tell me if these bags are  small or a medium? (Photos are from different sources) thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2778722
> View attachment 2778723


A small.....no pocket in front....


----------



## missmoimoi

goldfish19 said:


> Can someone tell me if these bags are  small or a medium? (Photos are from different sources) thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 2778722
> View attachment 2778723



There are 2 clues which make me guess, size small.

1. no front zip pocket
2. the way your shoulder strap attaches to the same loop hardware as single top handle

There's extra hardware size Med upwards.

Your mod shot throws me off a bit - it looks bigger than a Small but maybe that's because it's hanging well  When smalls are displayed on shelves, they are stuffed up like little cubes; no shoe boxes, which make them look smaller imo.  I've modeled small pandora and I guess since it was brand new (stiffer), I could not get it to hang as well as a Med.  It looks great on you!  I was just googling Yellow Pandora bags yesterday because I've never come across a yellow one before!  Congrats


----------



## missmoimoi

This is what I mean about the back of the bag.  The yellow one in your pics must be a small.  Come to think of it, a small isn't uber tiny so yeah, it's going to hang okay which is why that mod shot looks sort of "big" to me but I realize, the med just looks THAT much bigger...man, I think I need a small Pandora in my wardrobe one day!


----------



## goldfish19

missmoimoi said:


> This is what I mean about the back of the bag.  The yellow one in your pics must be a small.  Come to think of it, a small isn't uber tiny so yeah, it's going to hang okay which is why that mod shot looks sort of "big" to me but I realize, the med just looks THAT much bigger...man, I think I need a small Pandora in my wardrobe one day!
> 
> View attachment 2779577
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779578




Wow, this info is so helpful! I never noticed that extra hardware!

First photo is from a seller who advertises it as a medium. So I was confused. I needed a small and thought it was a small.


----------



## goldfish19

mahalagirl said:


> A small.....no pocket in front....




Thanks! So all small pandoras have no exterior pockets and all mediums have one?


----------



## missmoimoi

goldfish19 said:


> Wow, this info is so helpful! I never noticed that extra hardware!
> 
> First photo is from a seller who advertises it as a medium. So I was confused. I needed a small and thought it was a small.




Just ask for measurements and a photo of the back of the bag  that will help for sure.


----------



## goldfish19

missmoimoi said:


> Just ask for measurements and a photo of the back of the bag  that will help for sure.




Seller says 12x8x6 and here's another photo


----------



## missmoimoi

goldfish19 said:


> Seller says 12x8x6 and here's another photo
> 
> View attachment 2779748



So cute!  Are yellow Panda bags rare?  They don't pop up much online.  Is it safe to say that this is the only shade of yellow for Panda bags?  It's citrus lemon yellow, isn't it?


----------



## TeeLVee

Hello everyone! I hope you can help me with some few questions. 
First my story: I have been interested and obssessed with the pandora ever since I held one on a local store a few weeks ago.I didn't get it because I'm on a ban and my DH was looking at me with eyes saying, "Are you nuts? I just gave you a bag," Anyway, I have moved on and settled with my new lovely structured bag. But after a week of use, I was unhappy. It was heavy, the strap was digging on my shoulder, and it's hard to open. My thoughts came back to the pandora and I started reading on this nice thread. Ofcourse after reading your wonderful experiences with the bag, now I am just a few steps away from purchasing one. My questions are (I'm not sure if these were answered before): 
1. Is it still comfortable after wearing/using it for a day or at work? 
2. For those who had it for years, how is it holding up?
3. Sheepskin or goatskin?

Sorry for such a lenghty story. Thank you so much in advance. Have a great day!


----------



## goldfish19

missmoimoi said:


> So cute!  Are yellow Panda bags rare?  They don't pop up much online.  Is it safe to say that this is the only shade of yellow for Panda bags?  It's citrus lemon yellow, isn't it?




I absolutely have no idea! I'm
Doing as much research as I can &#128522;


----------



## mmmilkman

TeeLVee said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you can help me with some few questions.
> First my story: I have been interested and obssessed with the pandora ever since I held one on a local store a few weeks ago.I didn't get it because I'm on a ban and my DH was looking at me with eyes saying, "Are you nuts? I just gave you a bag," Anyway, I have moved on and settled with my new lovely structured bag. But after a week of use, I was unhappy. It was heavy, the strap was digging on my shoulder, and it's hard to open. My thoughts came back to the pandora and I started reading on this nice thread. Ofcourse after reading your wonderful experiences with the bag, now I am just a few steps away from purchasing one. My questions are (I'm not sure if these were answered before):
> 1. Is it still comfortable after wearing/using it for a day or at work?
> 2. For those who had it for years, how is it holding up?
> 3. Sheepskin or goatskin?
> 
> Sorry for such a lenghty story. Thank you so much in advance. Have a great day!



1. It's very comfortable after using it for a whole day. I have 2 large Pandas and I even use them during my travels or vacations. The shoulder handle and messenger strap allow you to use them in 4 ways (on the shoulder using either the shoulder handle or messenger strap, crossbody using the messenger strap, handheld using shoulder handle, or crook of the arm using the shoulder handle) so it's very easy to adjust to a comfortable position as the day progresses.

2. I've had my black Panda since Jan. 2012 and despite being used on a daily basis, the bag still looks great, and the leather has become softer. I also have a pre-loved brown Panda from 2010 that I got this year and despite its age, it still looks good as new. I don't baby my Pandas at all (I've been caught under light rain yet bags weren't affected).

3. Depends on your preference. Both are sturdy leather so it comes down to what kind of hardware do you prefer. Sheepskin (pepe or wrinkled leather) usually is paired with gold while goatskin is paired with silver. I personally like goatskin become it goes with every occasion. 

Sorry for the long response! Hope that helped


----------



## TeeLVee

mmmilkman said:


> 1. It's very comfortable after using it for a whole day. I have 2 large Pandas and I even use them during my travels or vacations. The shoulder handle and messenger strap allow you to use them in 4 ways (on the shoulder using either the shoulder handle or messenger strap, crossbody using the messenger strap, handheld using shoulder handle, or crook of the arm using the shoulder handle) so it's very easy to adjust to a comfortable position as the day progresses.
> 
> 2. I've had my black Panda since Jan. 2012 and despite being used on a daily basis, the bag still looks great, and the leather has become softer. I also have a pre-loved brown Panda from 2010 that I got this year and despite its age, it still looks good as new. I don't baby my Pandas at all (I've been caught under light rain yet bags weren't affected).
> 
> 3. Depends on your preference. Both are sturdy leather so it comes down to what kind of hardware do you prefer. Sheepskin (pepe or wrinkled leather) usually is paired with gold while goatskin is paired with silver. I personally like goatskin become it goes with every occasion.
> 
> Sorry for the long response! Hope that helped


No need to apologize as I deeply appreciate such a comprehensive response.  You made me love the pandora more. I love how you describe your personal experience as well. Now, it'll only be a matter of time for me to decide which color and leather. Thank you for being such a great help mmmilkman.


----------



## goldfish19

mmmilkman said:


> 1. It's very comfortable after using it for a whole day. I have 2 large Pandas and I even use them during my travels or vacations. The shoulder handle and messenger strap allow you to use them in 4 ways (on the shoulder using either the shoulder handle or messenger strap, crossbody using the messenger strap, handheld using shoulder handle, or crook of the arm using the shoulder handle) so it's very easy to adjust to a comfortable position as the day progresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I've had my black Panda since Jan. 2012 and despite being used on a daily basis, the bag still looks great, and the leather has become softer. I also have a pre-loved brown Panda from 2010 that I got this year and despite its age, it still looks good as new. I don't baby my Pandas at all (I've been caught under light rain yet bags weren't affected).
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Depends on your preference. Both are sturdy leather so it comes down to what kind of hardware do you prefer. Sheepskin (pepe or wrinkled leather) usually is paired with gold while goatskin is paired with silver. I personally like goatskin become it goes with every occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long response! Hope that helped




What colors are your pandoras? And may I know your height? How do you feel about the length of the cross-body strap? I feel like I need to tie it to shorten it (I'm pretty short). Even the mini pandora seems long for me.


----------



## mmmilkman

goldfish19 said:


> What colors are your pandoras? And may I know your height? How do you feel about the length of the cross-body strap? I feel like I need to tie it to shorten it (I'm pretty short). Even the mini pandora seems long for me.



My large pandas are black and the other is a distressed brown. I'm a 5'9 guy so the bag is just at a right height when worn cross-body. I can still pull off a medium panda using the cross-body strap, but it really depends on your preference because I don't like my bags hanging too low. I think the mini panda is just at the right height although an inch longer with the strap wouldn't hurt.


----------



## anithic

TeeLVee said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you can help me with some few questions.
> First my story: I have been interested and obssessed with the pandora ever since I held one on a local store a few weeks ago.I didn't get it because I'm on a ban and my DH was looking at me with eyes saying, "Are you nuts? I just gave you a bag," Anyway, I have moved on and settled with my new lovely structured bag. But after a week of use, I was unhappy. It was heavy, the strap was digging on my shoulder, and it's hard to open. My thoughts came back to the pandora and I started reading on this nice thread. Ofcourse after reading your wonderful experiences with the bag, now I am just a few steps away from purchasing one. My questions are (I'm not sure if these were answered before):
> 1. Is it still comfortable after wearing/using it for a day or at work?
> 2. For those who had it for years, how is it holding up?
> 3. Sheepskin or goatskin?
> 
> Sorry for such a lenghty story. Thank you so much in advance. Have a great day!



I love my Pandora!

 I've used it for work almost everyday for almost 5 months not and it looks brand new. The only thing I didn't  like was when I had my lunch on it and the bag would tilt my lunch container. However that was resolved with triple bagging my lunch!

I am nervous about bringing her abroad though because I like to stay in hostels if I travel alone. 

Has anyone had any experiences with their bags in hostels?


----------



## TeeLVee

anithic said:


> I love my Pandora!
> 
> I've used it for work almost everyday for almost 5 months not and it looks brand new. The only thing I didn't  like was when I had my lunch on it and the bag would tilt my lunch container. However that was resolved with triple bagging my lunch!
> 
> I am nervous about bringing her abroad though because I like to stay in hostels if I travel alone.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with their bags in hostels?


Thank you for your reply Anithic! I really appreciate it. I'm super excited to get myself a Pandora. Hopefully I can get one soon as I am still deciding what color and leather, lol.  My cousin brought hers abroad but not sure if she stayed at a hostel.


----------



## jlians

Hi! Any idea on how to shorten the strap of the mini pandora? Or where can i have it shorten? It's way too long for me even if i put the hole on the shortest knob. I'm 5'0 and the bag falls lower than my butt.


----------



## jlians

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi guys!
> My newest Givenchy arrived this morning,
> A red, sugar mini!
> It is perfect for summertime travel and I love it, but there is one thing that is bothering me.
> 
> Please,  tell me if I am just being too picky.
> 
> The outside hardware is silver, but the inside zipper and pull is gold.
> It bothers me that the hardware isn't all the same color even though I am the only person who will ever see it.  Something about unzipping it and seeing the gold zipper right next to the main silver zipper is annoying.
> 
> Please,  tell me if this would bother you or if you think I am just being ridiculous!
> I apologize for the terrible iPhone pics.  You might not even be able to see the difference.


Hi! Just saw this now and we have the same problem. Got mine last month. it annoys me that the hardware doesnt match with the zipper inside.


----------



## ecalyx

jlians said:


> Hi! Any idea on how to shorten the strap of the mini pandora? Or where can i have it shorten? It's way too long for me even if i put the hole on the shortest knob. I'm 5'0 and the bag falls lower than my butt.



Hi. I own 2 small Pandoras and I got both straps shortened at my local shoe repair shop. Although not as beautifully done as the original, the sewing and glueing was good enough, plus no one ever notices! I'm happy! 
They basically cut the straps at an angle and glue together before sewing. 
( I'm sorry I don't know how to post pics )


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there! May I ask if I should spray my Pandora mini box in mirrored leather with Apple Garde rain and stain repellent? Or does it not need it since it's a different type of leather? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there! May I ask if I should spray my Pandora mini box in mirrored leather with Apple Garde rain and stain repellent? Or does it not need it since it's a different type of leather? Please help! Thanks!



Your leather is already heavily coated. I would imagine any kind of spray would just drip and run off the surface.  If my bag had that kind of finish, I would just leave it, just as I would likely leave patent alone.

You may want to test your bag's surface, for curiosity. Just flick some water from your fingertips and see what happens.  I would suspect the only way water would truly penetrate your kind of bag is through seams or crevices...that would be a vulnerability for virtually any bag.


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> Your leather is already heavily coated. I would imagine any kind of spray would just drip and run off the surface.  If my bag had that kind of finish, I would just leave it, just as I would likely leave patent alone.
> 
> You may want to test your bag's surface, for curiosity. Just flick some water from your fingertips and see what happens.  I would suspect the only way water would truly penetrate your kind of bag is through seams or crevices...that would be a vulnerability for virtually any bag.



Thank you very much for the advice and info!  That's really good news for me. So do you think I should spray the creases? Or should I leave that alone as well?


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you very much for the advice and info!  That's really good news for me. So do you think I should spray the creases? Or should I leave that alone as well?



If it were my bag, I would not spray it. I never plan to getting caught in a downpour or soaking the bag.  A little rain won't kill it.  If you think you can adequately shield it from precipitation, I would say your fine without spraying.  Really depends on how well you protect your bag while wearing it.

Try that test of flicking water onto the bag. See how it reacts.


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> If it were my bag, I would not spray it. I never plan to getting caught in a downpour or soaking the bag.  A little rain won't kill it.  If you think you can adequately shield it from precipitation, I would say your fine without spraying.  Really depends on how well you protect your bag while wearing it.
> 
> Try that test of flicking water onto the bag. See how it reacts.




Ah, I am very careful with my bags, I would never take them out when it's raining. I definitely take care of them, I baby them for sure hehe 

I tried a drop of water and you are right, it just rolls off! I don't think I'll need to spray it then! 

Thank you once again dear, you are awesome! :urock:


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Ah, I am very careful with my bags, I would never take them out when it's raining. I definitely take care of them, I baby them for sure hehe
> 
> I tried a drop of water and you are right, it just rolls off! I don't think I'll need to spray it then!
> 
> Thank you once again dear, you are awesome! :urock:



Cool, thought that would happen.  Enjoy!


----------



## TeeLVee

Hi there! I noted that the leather strap on my medium Pandora is not continuous. Is this normal? TIA


----------



## Jaime

Yes its normal. Mines the same.


----------



## TeeLVee

Jaime said:


> Yes its normal. Mines the same.


Thank you so much Jaime.  That was a great relief.


----------



## Rina337

jlians said:


> Hi! Any idea on how to shorten the strap of the mini pandora? Or where can i have it shorten? It's way too long for me even if i put the hole on the shortest knob. I'm 5'0 and the bag falls lower than my butt.




You can have extra holes punched into the straps above the original holes... I have a leather punch, got it for about £13-15.


I exist purely to amuse myself.


----------



## phoebe_baby

Rina337 said:


> You can have extra holes punched into the straps above the original holes... I have a leather punch, got it for about £13-15.
> 
> 
> I exist purely to amuse myself.




I have one too - which is really handy! But there aren't any space to punch in holes on my Pandora mini. How did you do yours?
Thanks.


----------



## jennytiu

Hi ladies! I recently tried shopping online from LuisaViaRoma.com and I ordered a Mini Pandora in light pink. 

Here she is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#10084;&#65039; 

She's my second Pandora. I have a medium in brown which is just as lovely. 

I used to frown over the idea of getting two of the same bag but whatever I love Givenchy. 

Budget permitting I'll buy them all. I am particularly fond of the Pandora line. Next on my list are the mini Pandora Box and Pandora Pure &#128525;


----------



## jennytiu

jlians said:


> Hi! Any idea on how to shorten the strap of the mini pandora? Or where can i have it shorten? It's way too long for me even if i put the hole on the shortest knob. I'm 5'0 and the bag falls lower than my butt.




Hi! You can have your local shoe repair store to punch holes for you.


----------



## TeeLVee

jennytiu said:


> Hi ladies! I recently tried shopping online from LuisaViaRoma.com and I ordered a Mini Pandora in light pink.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> She's my second Pandora. I have a medium in brown which is just as lovely.
> 
> I used to frown over the idea of getting two of the same bag but whatever I love Givenchy.
> 
> Budget permitting I'll buy them all. I am particularly fond of the Pandora line. Next on my list are the mini Pandora Box and Pandora Pure &#128525;


She's beautiful! Congrats! I'm extremely fond of pandora too.


----------



## Wudge

Congratulations. The colour is so gorgeous.


----------



## mmmilkman

jennytiu said:


> I used to frown over the idea of getting two of the same bag but whatever I love Givenchy.
> 
> Budget permitting I'll buy them all. I am particularly fond of the Pandora line. Next on my list are the mini Pandora Box and Pandora Pure &#128525;



Congrats on your pink Mini!

I totally get what you mean. I didn't like the idea of getting a bag of the same style or from the same brand, but once I bought my first Givenchy, it's been Givenchy ever since. I thought I would diversify the styles at least, but 3 of my 4 Gbags have been Pandoras.


----------



## goldfish19

[ QUOTE=jennytiu;27642037]Hi ladies! I recently tried shopping online from LuisaViaRoma.com and I ordered a Mini Pandora in light pink. 

Here she is 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2802363

	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#10084;&#65039; 

She's my second Pandora. I have a medium in brown which is just as lovely. 

I used to frown over the idea of getting two of the same bag but whatever I love Givenchy. 

Budget permitting I'll buy them all. I am particularly fond of the Pandora line. Next on my list are the mini Pandora Box and Pandora Pure &#128525;[/QUOTE]


Love this color. I have a medium gale in this shade of pink and I love it. 

I enjoy using the mini for travel. It's not as small as I thought. I just wish I could just go ahead and have the strap shortened. I feel like people would think its fake because of the strap if I have it shortened. Also in the future I might have to resell so I am not sure if I am ready to have it shortened.


----------



## bykaraanne

I just got my Pandora today!! I buy one bag every year (hurhur) and after having my Pashli, I wanted a slouchy, edgier bag (that's lighter too. The Pashli is sooo heavy) and was deciding between the Nightingale and the Pandora. 

I fell in love with the smooth pearl grey one here:
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-338104.html

But didn't really love the studs... So in the end I went for a light grey one:






If it was a shade lighter I would love it even more but I think this shade's also growing on me. Wanted something that wasn't black but still special so I went for grey! 

What do y'all think?  
The camel colored one and red one was on my radar too! But I couldn't find any more stock where I live.


----------



## Wudge

What a lovely colour! I think it's suitable for all 4 seasons. Congratulations.


----------



## bykaraanne

Wudge said:


> What a lovely colour! I think it's suitable for all 4 seasons. Congratulations.



Thanks Wudge! Yeah, I think so too.
And it looks so different under different lighting.  

Guess I'll have fun with it! Already love the soft leather. x


----------



## TeeLVee

bykaraanne said:


> I just got my Pandora today!! I buy one bag every year (hurhur) and after having my Pashli, I wanted a slouchy, edgier bag (that's lighter too. The Pashli is sooo heavy) and was deciding between the Nightingale and the Pandora.
> 
> I fell in love with the smooth pearl grey one here:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-338104.html
> 
> But didn't really love the studs... So in the end I went for a light grey one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a shade lighter I would love it even more but I think this shade's also growing on me. Wanted something that wasn't black but still special so I went for grey!
> 
> What do y'all think?
> The camel colored one and red one was on my radar too! But I couldn't find any more stock where I live.


Congratulations! It's a gorgeous bag. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Meebah12

TeeLVee said:


> Congratulations! It's a gorgeous bag. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Gorgeous! What a nice tradition


----------



## mommyG

Hi,

Has anyone have any reviews on the Pandora Pure?


----------



## Rina337

phoebe_baby said:


> I have one too - which is really handy! But there aren't any space to punch in holes on my Pandora mini. How did you do yours?
> Thanks.



So sorry! my tpf app has been and still is down... punch one hole on one side, and another in the other side so its symmetrical, make sure they are equal distances apart from the original holes. If you don't want to ruin the mini then maybe tie a cute little knot.


----------



## jlians

jennytiu said:


> Hi! You can have your local shoe repair store to punch holes for you.


I know my reply is late but thanks for the tip. I tried tying a knot at the edges but it still slips, tried bringing it at the local givenchy store (greenbelt, and hi we're both from the ph ) but they say they do not have device to have it punched so maybe i have to bring to to the shoe repair shop. By the way your mini si lovely.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

bykaraanne said:


> I just got my Pandora today!! I buy one bag every year (hurhur) and after having my Pashli, I wanted a slouchy, edgier bag (that's lighter too. The Pashli is sooo heavy) and was deciding between the Nightingale and the Pandora.
> 
> I fell in love with the smooth pearl grey one here:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-sg/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-338104.html
> 
> But didn't really love the studs... So in the end I went for a light grey one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a shade lighter I would love it even more but I think this shade's also growing on me. Wanted something that wasn't black but still special so I went for grey!
> 
> What do y'all think?
> The camel colored one and red one was on my radar too! But I couldn't find any more stock where I live.


Love it.


----------



## Cf1994

After seeing this purse close to a year ago on Behati Prinsloo, I finally decided to buy it!! On a recent trip I saw it and I just couldn't resist anymore. Here is my new Mini Pandora in black pepe leather. I love the texture of the bag and how roomy it is!! I can easily fit all my essentials and have been wearing it non stop since I got it. In love!!!


----------



## dioraddict15

Hi everyone, I'm going to purchase my first pandora and am thinking of purchasing this one with the new hardware. Does anyone have it and are there any pros and cons? I'm thinking medium size (I'm 5'1").


----------



## alexication14

Hi all Givenchy Pandora lovers,

I'm Alex. i'm very new here. I'm also a big fan of Givenchy and their bags.
very nice to meet you all.

I got one pandora in black creased leather and it absolutly stylish.

much love,
Alex


----------



## mashedpotato

Cf1994 said:


> After seeing this purse close to a year ago on Behati Prinsloo, I finally decided to buy it!! On a recent trip I saw it and I just couldn't resist anymore. Here is my new Mini Pandora in black pepe leather. I love the texture of the bag and how roomy it is!! I can easily fit all my essentials and have been wearing it non stop since I got it. In love!!!



That is an absolutely stunning piece, nice


----------



## momochan

Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!

Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cf1994 said:


> After seeing this purse close to a year ago on Behati Prinsloo, I finally decided to buy it!! On a recent trip I saw it and I just couldn't resist anymore. Here is my new Mini Pandora in black pepe leather. I love the texture of the bag and how roomy it is!! I can easily fit all my essentials and have been wearing it non stop since I got it. In love!!!



Beautiful piece! Yes, I have seen the photos with Behati wearing her Pandoras. Girl rocks this style. Makes it very tempting.



dioraddict15 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm going to purchase my first pandora and am thinking of purchasing this one with the new hardware. Does anyone have it and are there any pros and cons? I'm thinking medium size (I'm 5'1").
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858215



This is stunning combo.  The only thing that comes to mind is a concern that the metal on metal at the handle base could be noisy.



momochan said:


> Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!
> 
> Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.
> View attachment 2870923



Fabulous bag! The pandora is a great intro for Bal lovers. I love the Bals in your avatar. Welcome to the world of Gbags!


----------



## dioraddict15

hrhsunshine said:


> Beautiful piece! Yes, I have seen the photos with Behati wearing her Pandoras. Girl rocks this style. Makes it very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> This is stunning combo.  The only thing that comes to mind is a concern that the metal on metal at the handle base could be noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous bag! The pandora is a great intro for Bal lovers. I love the Bals in your avatar. Welcome to the world of Gbags!




Hmm never thought about that but I think I will go try it in at the boutique.


----------



## Rina337

momochan said:


> Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!
> 
> Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2870923




ADORE! Just adore oxblood, such a great colour.


----------



## TeeLVee

momochan said:


> Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!
> 
> Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2870923


The color is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## momochan

TeeLVee said:


> The color is gorgeous! I love it!




Thanks! I am growing to love this color more and more each day. &#128512;



hrhsunshine said:


> Fabulous bag! The pandora is a great intro for Bal lovers. I love the Bals in your avatar. Welcome to the world of Gbags!



Having being used to Bal's rugged and soft looks, the Pandora is so easy to get used to. Thanks for the Bal compliment! I have been thinking of getting a Velo next. 



Rina337 said:


> ADORE! Just adore oxblood, such a great colour.



Thanks! Me too. It has that tinge of red but not overwhelming.


----------



## hrhsunshine

momochan said:


> Having being used to Bal's rugged and soft looks, the Pandora is so easy to get used to. Thanks for the Bal compliment! *I have been thinking of getting a Velo next.*



FYI, the Velo is a tall bag. I have looked at a Velo at the store. Loved the idea of a Bal crossbody/messenger but it was so deep, I felt like I would be searching forever for my stuff. Kind of the way the Day is considered a black hole. KWIM?


----------



## maddie66

Having being used to Bal's rugged and soft looks, the Pandora is so easy to get used to. Thanks for the Bal compliment! I have been thinking of getting a Velo 

Funny, I did the reverse!  I have a black Velo (with regular hardware) which I absolutely love, and just ordered a black Pandora (with silver hardware).


----------



## justpurse

momochan said:


> Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!
> 
> Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2870923


I have been having sleepless nights looking for a red-shade pandora. No luck so far. 
I am in love with this color, where did you purchase it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## srslyjk

Hi all!

I've been stalking this forum for a very long time admiring everyone's Pandora.  Although I don't have the expense to finally make my purchase yet (saving up for my first house!), that hasn't stopped me from looking.  What's the harm in that, right?  

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you with a Pandora use a purse organizer.  I have a purse-to-go in my Longchamp and it has really made world of difference.  However, I don't know if something like purse-to-go would fit in a Pandora.  If you do use an organizer, would you mind sharing your experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Z





srslyjk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a very long time admiring everyone's Pandora.  Although I don't have the expense to finally make my purchase yet (saving up for my first house!), that hasn't stopped me from looking.  What's the harm in that, right?
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you with a Pandora use a purse organizer.  I have a purse-to-go in my Longchamp and it has really made world of difference.  However, I don't know if something like purse-to-go would fit in a Pandora.  If you do use an organizer, would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> Thank you!



I cannot see a purse organizer fitting in a Pandora. This is a truly slochy bag and not in the typical bag shape. The bag can shift drastically from sitting on something to actually hanging as it is worn.


----------



## kisskissbagbag

So Im looking at pandoras as my go to everyday leisure bag to wear when I'm not in school. I'm 5'4, and I usually carry a long wallet and keys, should I get a small or medium? I'm leaning towards small.


----------



## bagnut1

srslyjk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a very long time admiring everyone's Pandora.  Although I don't have the expense to finally make my purchase yet (saving up for my first house!), that hasn't stopped me from looking.  What's the harm in that, right?
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you with a Pandora use a purse organizer.  I have a purse-to-go in my Longchamp and it has really made world of difference.  However, I don't know if something like purse-to-go would fit in a Pandora.  If you do use an organizer, would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> Thank you!




I use a Prada organizer in mine and haven't had any issues. I do zip the organizer's pockets (which I don't do in more structured bags).


----------



## hrhsunshine

kisskissbagbag said:


> So Im looking at pandoras as my go to everyday leisure bag to wear when I'm not in school. I'm 5'4, and I usually carry a long wallet and keys, should I get a small or medium? I'm leaning towards small.



If that is all you plan to carry, go for the small.  I am the same height. I had a medium and sometimes felt like it was bigger than I wanted for my frame, as far as crossbody bags go.  I much prefer the small or mini. Pandoras hold more than one would think too.


----------



## kisskissbagbag

hrhsunshine said:


> If that is all you plan to carry, go for the small.  I am the same height. I had a medium and sometimes felt like it was bigger than I wanted for my frame, as far as crossbody bags go.  I much prefer the small or mini. Pandoras hold more than one would think too.




Thanks so much! I am scared of biggie bags overwhelming my frame as well.


----------



## justpeachy4397

kisskissbagbag said:


> So Im looking at pandoras as my go to everyday leisure bag to wear when I'm not in school. I'm 5'4, and I usually carry a long wallet and keys, should I get a small or medium? I'm leaning towards small.




Hi! I think the small would be fine if that is all you carry I am 5'5 and have the medium, though wish I had purchased a large instead. But I prefer big bags


----------



## fashionlover24

hi guys i have a serious dilemma with my givenchy studded pandora that i just  bought off consignment (i work for a designer consignment shop so i know the ins and out of fakes but not so much givenchy) but this has me stumped because its apparently a 5 year old bag but i cant even find it online. its technically the givenchy washed leather studded pandora (ball chain?) but i dont even know now that im researching if they even made a studded washed leather..it seems like theyre either smooth leather, smooth leather with studs or washed leather with no studs. The also very weird thing is that the letters are crooked apparently this can happen but i just dont think givenchy would accept that, the embossing and date code seems weird to me too..something just feels off to me but the construction and stitching all seems super legit and in the right places when i compare it to pandoras online..the studs however are more pointy on this bag and are rounded on the ones online...does this bag even exist? if someone could help me that would be amazing! thanks!


----------



## pixiejenna

fashionlover24 said:


> hi guys i have a serious dilemma with my givenchy studded pandora that i just  bought off consignment (i work for a designer consignment shop so i know the ins and out of fakes but not so much givenchy) but this has me stumped because its apparently a 5 year old bag but i cant even find it online. its technically the givenchy washed leather studded pandora (ball chain?) but i dont even know now that im researching if they even made a studded washed leather..it seems like theyre either smooth leather, smooth leather with studs or washed leather with no studs. The also very weird thing is that the letters are crooked apparently this can happen but i just dont think givenchy would accept that, the embossing and date code seems weird to me too..something just feels off to me but the construction and stitching all seems super legit and in the right places when i compare it to pandoras online..the studs however are more pointy on this bag and are rounded on the ones online...does this bag even exist? if someone could help me that would be amazing! thanks!



Try posting clear required pictures in the authenticate this thread. I'm not a authenticator but 4-5 years ago the front small pocket was a flap pocket not a zippered one. I don't recall seeing this style but i only occasionally look at Givenchy (still haven't found the perfect Pandora yet lol). Some one in the authentication thread can help you.


----------



## babyhug

fashionlover24 said:


> hi guys i have a serious dilemma with my givenchy studded pandora that i just  bought off consignment (i work for a designer consignment shop so i know the ins and out of fakes but not so much givenchy) but this has me stumped because its apparently a 5 year old bag but i cant even find it online. its technically the givenchy washed leather studded pandora (ball chain?) but i dont even know now that im researching if they even made a studded washed leather..it seems like theyre either smooth leather, smooth leather with studs or washed leather with no studs. The also very weird thing is that the letters are crooked apparently this can happen but i just dont think givenchy would accept that, the embossing and date code seems weird to me too..something just feels off to me but the construction and stitching all seems super legit and in the right places when i compare it to pandoras online..the studs however are more pointy on this bag and are rounded on the ones online...does this bag even exist? if someone could help me that would be amazing! thanks!



It ooks fake for me.


----------



## Jaime

That's what I think and I'm no expert. I've seen a slightly wonky letter two but in that the whole word seems off. And that's just that part.


----------



## bluegreys

I'm considering purchasing this bag: (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...-pandora-pure-bag-in-cherry-textured-leather-) The Pandora Pure Medium in Cherry. Could someone please tell me how much you can fit in it, and how well it wears. And does anyone know if the colour really is that lipstick red or if it's more like a cherry red?
Thanks


----------



## solitudelove

irene82 said:


> Loving my medium, shiny bubble leather in Moroccan Blue! Such a beautiful shade! Its so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2252892



Hi there! Sorry for this very random posting, but I was going through this thread and saw your bubbled leather Pandora! What a beautiful bag!!!! Love the colour too!!! 
I was wondering how the bag's holding up? Any wear and tear, fading, etc.? I've read that bubbled leather is the most durable compared to goatskin and pepe. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

fashionlover24 said:


> hi guys i have a serious dilemma with my givenchy studded pandora that i just  bought off consignment (i work for a designer consignment shop so i know the ins and out of fakes but not so much givenchy) but this has me stumped because its apparently a 5 year old bag but i cant even find it online. its technically the givenchy washed leather studded pandora (ball chain?) but i dont even know now that im researching if they even made a studded washed leather..it seems like theyre either smooth leather, smooth leather with studs or washed leather with no studs. The also very weird thing is that the letters are crooked apparently this can happen but i just dont think givenchy would accept that, the embossing and date code seems weird to me too..something just feels off to me but the construction and stitching all seems super legit and in the right places when i compare it to pandoras online..the studs however are more pointy on this bag and are rounded on the ones online...does this bag even exist? if someone could help me that would be amazing! thanks!



An authentication question is not the appropriate post for this thread. Since you already bought this bag and don't have a history of participating on TPF, you won't qualify to submit an authentication request. I would suggest you find an online handbag authentication service.  The are reasonably priced and work through photos. 

**I would ask everyone to refrain from discussing any characteristics that would suggest fake or real to keep such insights from fakers**

Thank you.


----------



## Jaime

I did only state wonky letters if that was directed at me. Which anyone can see.... I didn't specify anything else.

Sorry about that will unsubscribe from the thread.... :/


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jaime said:


> I did only state wonky letters if that was directed at me. Which anyone can see.... I didn't specify anything else.
> 
> Sorry about that will unsubscribe from the thread.... :/



No, it was not directed at you. Note that I stated "everyone". Just a general reminder. Please do not feel the need to not participate and contribute otherwise.


----------



## alisonanna

My new Medium Pandora
I think it's the color "brick" - it has some orange-ish undertones


----------



## alisonanna

Here's a photo of a black bubble leather bag I owned but didn't keep
what a shame, it's pretty!








but it was much heavier leather


----------



## eiiv

alisonanna said:


> My new Medium Pandora
> I think it's the color "brick" - it has some orange-ish undertones


Lovely color, this one!


----------



## PurseACold

alisonanna said:


> My new Medium Pandora
> I think it's the color "brick" - it has some orange-ish undertones


Such a pretty color!


----------



## fashionlover24

hrhsunshine said:


> An authentication question is not the appropriate post for this thread. Since you already bought this bag and don't have a history of participating on TPF, you won't qualify to submit an authentication request. I would suggest you find an online handbag authentication service.  The are reasonably priced and work through photos.
> 
> **I would ask everyone to refrain from discussing any characteristics that would suggest fake or real to keep such insights from fakers**
> 
> Thank you.


oh okay sorry i didnt realize! been on this site and reading this forum for a while now but just never signed up until now (thanks guys)


----------



## JLP117

I just bought a black medium pepe Pandora from Barney's.  I checked out Neiman Marcus over the weekend to compare to the Nightingale.  The zipper for the Pandora is a lot more stiffer.  I know that the Nightingale has 2 zippers that meet each other to open/close.  But upon inspecting the bag, the zipper on the Nightingale is like night and day (no pun intended).  It zips like butter unlike the Pandora.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Rina337

JLP117 said:


> I just bought a black medium pepe Pandora from Barney's.  I checked out Neiman Marcus over the weekend to compare to the Nightingale.  The zipper for the Pandora is a lot more stiffer.  I know that the Nightingale has 2 zippers that meet each other to open/close.  But upon inspecting the bag, the zipper on the Nightingale is like night and day (no pun intended).  It zips like butter unlike the Pandora.  Any thoughts?



The zips on my mini and small pandoras are just as smooth as on my mini antigona, I think they're the same ones to be honest.


----------



## JLP117

Thanks for your reply.  I've decided to return the pandora and get a small antigona.  Still deciding shiny leather or grained.


----------



## Damier Dme

Speaking to ladies with Pandora experience, I have one coming in the mail, and I wonder how careful I need to be about color transfer or rain. Anyone have some insight?


----------



## chacha777

momochan said:


> Hi all! I am a new Givenchy fan too. I have been eyeing an Antigona for a year but in the end, it was a Pandora which became my first Givenchy. I really love the slouchiness and softness!!
> 
> Presenting my medium oxblood. I am loving this color the more I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 2870923


I have the same bag, and I LOVE it!!!!   Beautiful choice.


----------



## Damier Dme

srslyjk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a very long time admiring everyone's Pandora.  Although I don't have the expense to finally make my purchase yet (saving up for my first house!), that hasn't stopped me from looking.  What's the harm in that, right?
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you with a Pandora use a purse organizer.  I have a purse-to-go in my Longchamp and it has really made world of difference.  However, I don't know if something like purse-to-go would fit in a Pandora.  If you do use an organizer, would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> Thank you!



I just got my mini pandora, and because of the shape/slant and small opening, a purse organizer would not do well at all. What I've done is organize my things into three different bags within the purse, and use the zip pocket on the inside as well as the outside to organize a collection of certain items. If you were thinking of a larger pandora, I'd recommend a folding organizer that holds each item within pockets and doesn't have an empty space in the middle, which would tips items over and out. HTH!


----------



## mmmilkman

srslyjk said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a very long time admiring everyone's Pandora.  Although I don't have the expense to finally make my purchase yet (saving up for my first house!), that hasn't stopped me from looking.  What's the harm in that, right?
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if any of you with a Pandora use a purse organizer.  I have a purse-to-go in my Longchamp and it has really made world of difference.  However, I don't know if something like purse-to-go would fit in a Pandora.  If you do use an organizer, would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> Thank you!



I have 2 Large Pandoras, and to keep things organised, I use 3 pouches which are kept in the main zipped compartment: 
- 1 large one to hold my glasses case, pencil case, eco bag. 
- 1 small one to hold my charger and cable
- 1 small one to hold my toiletries

I just put my long wallet, earphones and iPhone in the front zipped compartment.

Using a bag organiser will make it lose its unique shape and slouch (which is why I fell in love with the Panda in the first place)


----------



## srslyjk

Thank you all for your advise on the organizer!  I definitely love the slouch and want to preserve this uniqueness.  *Damier Dme*, I love the idea of a pocket-only organizer and will definitely look into it!  

I'm currently house shopping and am not planning on any big ticket items until that is done, but I hope to have my very own Pandora by the end of the year.  In the meantime, I'll continue to live vicariously through you all.


----------



## suju_13

Hi 
I'm new to this forum and interested in Pandora. I'm 5'4 and should I go for small or medium ? 

Thank you


----------



## buonobi

Hello ladies!

Is the single handle easy to break??
I want to get the panda for my daily use. (going to work!)
Normally I bring my long wallet, keys, cardholder, iphone, earphones, few lipsticks and a lunch box..
I'm afraid the single handle will break!! I saw someone broke their pandas in the forum :cry:


----------



## buonobi

srslyjk said:


> Thank you all for your advise on the organizer!  I definitely love the slouch and want to preserve this uniqueness.  *Damier Dme*, I love the idea of a pocket-only organizer and will definitely look into it!
> 
> I'm currently house shopping and am not planning on any big ticket items until that is done, but I hope to have my very own Pandora by the end of the year.  In the meantime, I'll continue to live vicariously through you all.



I'm 5'4 too..
I am planning to get medium as my work bag..
and maybe get a small later if Givenchy launches some gorgeous color!
Depends on what you need to bring..
I think both small & med are great for our frame..ahaha.('coz we are in the middle!)


----------



## Risha S

alisonanna said:


> My new Medium Pandora
> I think it's the color "brick" - it has some orange-ish undertones



Interesting color!



alisonanna said:


> Here's a photo of a black bubble leather bag I owned but didn't keep
> what a shame, it's pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was much heavier leather



Wow, I really like this one!  Too bad it's heavy.


----------



## goldfish19

suju_13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum and interested in Pandora. I'm 5'4 and should I go for small or medium ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




I think you can go with either. I am just 5' and think the small suits me best. Tried on the medium and it's just a little to big and heavy for me. I love the small. Even if I fill it with my stuff, it doesn't get too heavy.


----------



## bikingotter

I'm 5'3" and use the medium as a handbag. I love it!  It fits everything I carry and I don't think it overwhelms me.  I can't say that about the large Pandora.  BTW, I have two medium Pandoras.  One in anthracite and the other in tobacco.


----------



## justpeachy4397

srslyjk said:


> Thank you all for your advise on the organizer!  I definitely love the slouch and want to preserve this uniqueness.  *Damier Dme*, I love the idea of a pocket-only organizer and will definitely look into it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently house shopping and am not planning on any big ticket items until that is done, but I hope to have my very own Pandora by the end of the year.  In the meantime, I'll continue to live vicariously through you all.




I think a medium would be just fine for you! I have a medium and it has been my favorite bag for a very long time. Just upsized (same leather / black goatskin) to a large to better fit my baby's items, though I prefer the look of the medium. I'm 5'5" for reference. 

Good luck with the home purchase!


----------



## Datrophywife

I just got my first Givenchy Pandora and did an Unboxing video, please check it out:

http://youtu.be/yKKDYlWbaZI


----------



## Elisei

Does anyone have pics of the Pandora Mini in Golden? Or have you seen it in person? The only visual I have for reference is the Neiman Marcus site, but I wanted to get an idea of how shiny or matte the gold is in real life. 

The mini's exactly what I want in a small, slouchy, crossbody bag - I'm just hoping it stands out without standing out too much, if that makes sense? Haha


----------



## mmmilkman

Hi I've been using both my Large Pandas regularly since I bought them and have had no issues with the single handle. I sometimes overload it (like putting a change of clothes after yoga/gym and a gym toiletry bag) and it has held up. I even use it as a handcarry for traveling! I have to say they are tough and well made. I don't baby them and they still look fantastic. I can't say the same for my Balenciaga and Bottega bags to be honest. They show wear so quickly (and that's with babying.)



buonobi said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Is the single handle easy to break??
> I want to get the panda for my daily use. (going to work!)
> Normally I bring my long wallet, keys, cardholder, iphone, earphones, few lipsticks and a lunch box..
> I'm afraid the single handle will break!! I saw someone broke their pandas in the forum :cry:


----------



## buonobi

mmmilkman said:


> Hi I've been using both my Large Pandas regularly since I bought them and have had no issues with the single handle. I sometimes overload it (like putting a change of clothes after yoga/gym and a gym toiletry bag) and it has held up. I even use it as a handcarry for traveling! I have to say they are tough and well made. I don't baby them and they still look fantastic. I can't say the same for my Balenciaga and Bottega bags to be honest. They show wear so quickly (and that's with babying.)




Yay
I bought the medium [emoji275]
It's so well-made!!!!!! 
I love it....very nice for work n travelling...


----------



## rdgldy

I am 5'4 also, and think the medium works really well.  I also own 2 large ones, which are great for traveling and overloading.  I too find them very well made.  I have worn my leather in the rain, don't baby it, and it has held up well.


----------



## Rina337

Question for the knowledgable ladies: Has the large goatskin pandora been discontinued? I'm looking to get a black hole sort of bag.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Question for the knowledgable ladies: Has the large goatskin pandora been discontinued? I'm looking to get a black hole sort of bag.



I'm wondering the EXACT same thing! It was on the Barneys site and a couple other places like a week ago. And then... poof!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> I'm wondering the EXACT same thing! It was on the Barneys site and a couple other places like a week ago. And then... poof!




Haha I'm UK based, but I don't think I've come across the large size for a while...now that I want one. Waaaaaah!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Haha I'm UK based, but I don't think I've come across the large size for a while...now that I want one. Waaaaaah!




Oh no, really? So have you checked stores too and haven't had luck? Hm, I will call a few NYC stores and find out for more info...

 Sometimes bags are sold out everywhere online but there are plenty in boutique stores. This is what I experienced with the black saint laurent sac du jour bag last year. I couldn't fine one online. But I went to the Soho boutique and they were well-stocked!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Haha I'm UK based, but I don't think I've come across the large size for a while...now that I want one. Waaaaaah!



I called barneys and bergdorf NYC this morning. They no longer carry the large smooth leather pandora . Only pepe.


----------



## buonobi

UpUpnAway said:


> I called barneys and bergdorf NYC this morning. They no longer carry the large smooth leather pandora . Only pepe.




It is still available on L'Inde le Palais..
http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/33703


----------



## UpUpnAway

buonobi said:


> It is still available on L'Inde le Palais..
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/33703



I am SO tempted...

Is this a totally legitimate site? No fakes, right??  Will I get slapped with fees and such it's international? I can't get to nyc to try on the bag a large to see if the size is right (although I'm 99% sure) until next month, and worry about returns...


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> I called barneys and bergdorf NYC this morning. They no longer carry the large smooth leather pandora . Only pepe.




You are such a sweetheart! Waaaah! I looked on a lot of reputable *British and a few of the well known US department stores and their sites and no luck. I'm going to Paris in a couple of weeks so I'll have a look then... I adore the grainy goat... Thank you again for making the calls!


----------



## Rina337

buonobi said:


> It is still available on L'Inde le Palais..
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/33703




Thanks so much! I've never bought from this company before...


----------



## buonobi

UpUpnAway said:


> I am SO tempted...
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a totally legitimate site? No fakes, right??  Will I get slapped with fees and such it's international? I can't get to nyc to try on the bag a large to see if the size is right (although I'm 99% sure) until next month, and worry about returns...




It's a famous website.,
I have bought pandora from this site before&#65281; 
Very nice price and authentic.
No extra bill or sth..
You can search similar topic on purseforum


I never try returns but people said it's fast(?)

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...hipping-to-usa-from-lindelepalais-799032.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reputable-sellers-of-givenchy-bags-720138.html


----------



## mmmilkman

Rina337 said:


> Question for the knowledgable ladies: Has the large goatskin pandora been discontinued? I'm looking to get a black hole sort of bag.




I don't think they are discontinued, but stores aren't stocking up on them. My local Givenchy rarely carries any Large Pandora lately because most customers prefer medium.


----------



## Rina337

mmmilkman said:


> I don't think they are discontinued, but stores aren't stocking up on them. My local Givenchy rarely carries any Large Pandora lately because most customers prefer medium.




Thank you very much for the info! And yes! L'inde's pricing is very good. I think I will get the large while I see it.


----------



## UpUpnAway

I think I will likely order from linde then!

Also, saks NYC doesn't carry the smooth large black goat leather anymore either. Saks, barneys, and bergdorf said they wouldn't be able to request it either...

But they do now offer a "pebbled" in calfskin, like this I guess: http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-large-pebbled-pandora-messenger-00505020103033.html

It's not on the saks website.


----------



## Damier Dme

Hi, ladies, I'm in love with Pandora! I'd like to get one in a print in the future. Do the prints come out in the fall AND spring, or only spring? I'm waiting for another colorful one, like the paisley and am wondering how long I'll have to wait.


----------



## UpUpnAway

buonobi said:


> It's a famous website.,
> I have bought pandora from this site before&#65281;
> Very nice price and authentic.
> No extra bill or sth..
> You can search similar topic on purseforum
> 
> 
> I never try returns but people said it's fast(?)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...hipping-to-usa-from-lindelepalais-799032.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reputable-sellers-of-givenchy-bags-720138.html



I just ordered a large, black, goatskin pandora from lindelepalais! I'm so nervous as it is shipping from Italy to the US... I hope everything goes smoothly. Will let you know how it goes! Thank you!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> I just ordered a large, black, goatskin pandora from lindelepalais! I'm so nervous as it is shipping from Italy to the US... I hope everything goes smoothly. Will let you know how it goes! Thank you!




Hi I hope you don't mind me asking, I'm trying to order mine but both banks have declined the transactions. Did you have any problem checking out? And I checked the balance of both accounts.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Hi I hope you don't mind me asking, I'm trying to order mine but both banks have declined the transactions. Did you have any problem checking out? And I checked the balance of both accounts.



Yes, I was declined twice. I called my bank and they said my credit card was flagged for possible fraudulence bc it is an international transaction. I told them it was okay and they approved and it went through right away!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> Yes, I was declined twice. I called my bank and they said my credit card was flagged for possible fraudulence bc it is an international transaction. I told them it was okay and they approved and it went through right away!




This is a pain, my both my banks are closed as it's now Sunday evening... Even tried with PayPal... Just not happening tonight. I've bought from Mytheresa and LuisaViaRoma before without any problems... Was starting to get annoyed. Thanks for the reassurance. Will try again tomorrow...during normal business hours...


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> This is a pain, my both my banks are closed as it's now Sunday evening... Even tried with PayPal... Just not happening tonight. I've bought from Mytheresa and LuisaViaRoma before without any problems... Was starting to get annoyed. Thanks for the reassurance. Will try again tomorrow...during normal business hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929499



Bummer! Hopefully, it'll work out tomorrow and then we can both wait happily for our bags . Fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly...


----------



## buonobi

UpUpnAway said:


> I just ordered a large, black, goatskin pandora from lindelepalais! I'm so nervous as it is shipping from Italy to the US... I hope everything goes smoothly. Will let you know how it goes! Thank you!



Good!! Waiting for your good news
I live in Hong Kong.
My order is processed on 25th Feb, then they sent out via UPS on 27th.
I received the bag on 4th March. 8 days 

Not very fast but quite smooth..

They use UPS. I think DHL is faster while buying from Europe.


----------



## Rina337

buonobi said:


> Good!! Waiting for your good news
> 
> I live in Hong Kong.
> 
> My order is processed on 25th Feb, then they sent out via UPS on 27th.
> 
> I received the bag on 4th March. 8 days
> 
> 
> 
> Not very fast but quite smooth..
> 
> 
> 
> They use UPS. I think DHL is faster while buying from Europe.




AAAAH! I'm coming back to HK this sept, visiting family and feasting teehee!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> Bummer! Hopefully, it'll work out tomorrow and then we can both wait happily for our bags . Fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly...




Absolutely fuming, both banks received confirmation that it is indeed me making a purchase... Told me I could make the purchase after ten minutes... Several hours later, still declined.


----------



## momochan

alisonanna said:


> My new Medium Pandora
> 
> I think it's the color "brick" - it has some orange-ish undertones




Oh this is a gorgeous color!


----------



## momochan

justpurse said:


> I have been having sleepless nights looking for a red-shade pandora. No luck so far.
> 
> I am in love with this color, where did you purchase it? If you don't mind me asking.




Hi sorry! Have not been checking PF for a while. I bought it from Reebonz. 

I have been looking for a red bag to own for a while too. When I saw this I got it immediately. Was between this and another bright coral red bag. I did not regret as this red is not as loud and it's easier to match too. 

Good luck in finding your red! Hope you find it soon. [emoji3]


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> Absolutely fuming, both banks received confirmation that it is indeed me making a purchase... Told me I could make the purchase after ten minutes... Several hours later, still declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930228



Oh no, no luck?? How frustrating!!! When I called my bank, I actually had them stay on the phone to make sure my order was accepted. Sure enough, it was. It was all very quick. Sorry to hear about your woes!


----------



## alisonanna

momochan said:


> Oh this is a gorgeous color!


thank you!
I really like the color -
I was afraid it was too close in size and leather and color to my bordeaux Balenciaga Hamilton Velo, but it has a different character, a little less pink.
Givenchy goatskin is amazing!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> Oh no, no luck?? How frustrating!!! When I called my bank, I actually had them stay on the phone to make sure my order was accepted. Sure enough, it was. It was all very quick. Sorry to hear about your woes!




I ended up bank transferring. So it feels like forever to process/accept the order. One called me when I was afk and busy, the other was an automated machine. I have transferred so it's just waiting for my confirmation.


----------



## buonobi

Rina337 said:


> I ended up bank transferring. So it feels like forever to process/accept the order. One called me when I was afk and busy, the other was an automated machine. I have transferred so it's just waiting for my confirmation.




it seems so complicated[emoji21]
where do u live now?
I bought the bag by Bank of China... very smooth[emoji40](they are not so protective!?)


----------



## Rina337

buonobi said:


> it seems so complicated[emoji21]
> where do u live now?
> I bought the bag by Bank of China... very smooth[emoji40](they are not so protective!?)




I'm in the uk. I tried two different bank cards. The call from the actual person and not machine said the reason it was declined was because the verified by visa page had a problem... And since I'm going away for two weeks, in two weeks I'm trying to get this bag in large ordered now... I'm hoping the bag will be worth it. Hahahaha


----------



## NYC BAP

Hi - I am thinking about getting the pepe pandora. I was hoping I could get the bag from NM, Saks, Barneys, or BG and snag a gift card or get something back.

Does anyone know of any upcoming deals?

TIA


----------



## whoknowsx

Hi all! I'm new to givenchy (been a chanel girl for quite a bit) but I'm in france and came across the pandora bag and it was love. Such a cute style, perfect as a throw and go mom bag, and with the current euro/usd conversion, an awesome price. I snagged the gray distressed (goatskin?) in size small. I'll post a pic later!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Yay!!! Just got my large goatskin black pandora with silver hardware!

Ordered it from lindelepalais.com (thank you buonobi for helping me find this exact bag online!) on Sunday afternoon, it shipped Wednesday, and got to me in NY today (Thursday). 
My credit card was rejected a couple times at first but a call to my cc company asking them to approve it cleared it up right away (while they were still on the phone). 

The leather is so soft and supple already right out of the box. The quality looks and feels great so far. The black isn't a true black, it's a lighter black. I agree this bag looks best when flat and not too stuffed. I plan on using this bag often for work, travel, and when I'm out with the kids. I just wanted a nice, large, leather bag that is practical and on the stylish side. I contemplated the pepe with gold hw too (which I love!) but thought I should go for something a little more classic. Maybe I'll get a medium in a fun color for my next bag hehehe...

Here are a few okay pictures. I'll post more tomorrow during the day with some natural light!


----------



## buonobi

UpUpnAway said:


> Yay!!! Just got my large goatskin black pandora with silver hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered it from lindelepalais.com (thank you buonobi for helping me find this exact bag online!) on Sunday afternoon, it shipped Wednesday, and got to me in NY today (Thursday).
> 
> My credit card was rejected a couple times at first but a call to my cc company asking them to approve it cleared it up right away (while they were still on the phone).
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple already right out of the box. The quality looks and feels great so far. The black isn't a true black, it's a lighter black. I agree this bag looks best when flat and not too stuffed. I plan on using this bag often for work, travel, and when I'm out with the kids. I just wanted a nice, large, leather bag that is practical and on the stylish side. I contemplated the pepe with gold hw too (which I love!) but thought I should go for something a little more classic. Maybe I'll get a medium in a fun color for my next bag hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few okay pictures. I'll post more tomorrow during the day with some natural light!




Wow!  shipping is so fast!
Large size is so perfect on your frame 
So slouchy so chic!
I own a medium..it's lightweight..how's large size?
I would like to get a colourful small in the future..(aw15 colours!)


----------



## luvmy3girls

UpUpnAway said:


> Yay!!! Just got my large goatskin black pandora with silver hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered it from lindelepalais.com (thank you buonobi for helping me find this exact bag online!) on Sunday afternoon, it shipped Wednesday, and got to me in NY today (Thursday).
> 
> My credit card was rejected a couple times at first but a call to my cc company asking them to approve it cleared it up right away (while they were still on the phone).
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple already right out of the box. The quality looks and feels great so far. The black isn't a true black, it's a lighter black. I agree this bag looks best when flat and not too stuffed. I plan on using this bag often for work, travel, and when I'm out with the kids. I just wanted a nice, large, leather bag that is practical and on the stylish side. I contemplated the pepe with gold hw too (which I love!) but thought I should go for something a little more classic. Maybe I'll get a medium in a fun color for my next bag hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few okay pictures. I'll post more tomorrow during the day with some natural light!




Love it! How tall are you? I've been contemplating the same exact bag


----------



## randr21

NYC BAP said:


> Hi - I am thinking about getting the pepe pandora. I was hoping I could get the bag from NM, Saks, Barneys, or BG and snag a gift card or get something back.
> 
> Does anyone know of any upcoming deals?
> 
> TIA



Doesnt nm have the egc promo where u csn dbl the reward if u buy new apparel w/ new shoes or bags? Check it out.


----------



## Wudge

UpUpnAway said:


> Yay!!! Just got my large goatskin black pandora with silver hardware!
> 
> Ordered it from lindelepalais.com (thank you buonobi for helping me find this exact bag online!) on Sunday afternoon, it shipped Wednesday, and got to me in NY today (Thursday).
> My credit card was rejected a couple times at first but a call to my cc company asking them to approve it cleared it up right away (while they were still on the phone).
> 
> The leather is so soft and supple already right out of the box. The quality looks and feels great so far. The black isn't a true black, it's a lighter black. I agree this bag looks best when flat and not too stuffed. I plan on using this bag often for work, travel, and when I'm out with the kids. I just wanted a nice, large, leather bag that is practical and on the stylish side. I contemplated the pepe with gold hw too (which I love!) but thought I should go for something a little more classic. Maybe I'll get a medium in a fun color for my next bag hehehe...
> 
> Here are a few okay pictures. I'll post more tomorrow during the day with some natural light!




Beautiful. It looks great on you.


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> Yay!!! Just got my large goatskin black pandora with silver hardware!





AAAAH! you got yours!! So happy for you. She looks wonderful on you, i hope you enjoy her!


----------



## UpUpnAway

More modeling pics! I'm still in my pajamas! For reference, I am 5'4, 120 pounds. This is a large goatskin pandora in black. Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I'm excited to take her to work today.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Rina337 said:


> AAAAH! you got yours!! So happy for you. She looks wonderful on you, i hope you enjoy her!



Thank you! I'm excited for you to receive yours!


----------



## NYC BAP

randr21 said:


> Doesnt nm have the egc promo where u csn dbl the reward if u buy new apparel w/ new shoes or bags? Check it out.


Thanks for replying.They just had an online gift card event, but givenchy is excluded. Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## randr21

NYC BAP said:


> Thanks for replying.They just had an online gift card event, but givenchy is excluded. Is this what you are talking about?



Yes, that one. I didnt know nm had exclusions for bags...givenchy must be really popular.


----------



## Damier Dme

UpUpnAway said:


> More modeling pics! I'm still in my pajamas! For reference, I am 5'4, 120 pounds. This is a large goatskin pandora in black. Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I'm excited to take her to work today.



You look so cool! I would be very excited, too. The size looks great on you. Those are some of the best large mod shots I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## Rina337

UpUpnAway said:


> Thank you! I'm excited for you to receive yours!




My bag wasn't shipped on thurs and either my order wasn't picked or they sold my bag to another person (since it's now sold out). I leave for a two week trip at the end of next week. &#128553;
Please give yours a gentle stroke from me. Haha


----------



## UpUpnAway

Damier Dme said:


> You look so cool! I would be very excited, too. The size looks great on you. Those are some of the best large mod shots I've seen. Congrats!



Thank you!! I posted a lot bc I felt that I had trouble in my own search looking for pictures of a large goatskin on people . I was worried it'd be too big but I don't find that at all. Also, this woman's YouTube reviews on the medium and large helped me a lot in my decision to go for the large: 
http://youtu.be/JYUFK6oiWmw and http://youtu.be/urisOFvxMeE . She's 5'0 and I thought the large looked great on her!






Rina337 said:


> My bag wasn't shipped on thurs and either my order wasn't picked or they sold my bag to another person (since it's now sold out). I leave for a two week trip at the end of next week. &#128553;
> Please give yours a gentle stroke from me. Haha
> View attachment 2935175



That is awful!!! I am so sorry to hear that! Ugh! Especially after the trouble you went through with your bank and such. Hopefully, it really does ship on Monday...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## One1cherry

mine has a whitish patches on it. What do i do with it? I've tried using a soap solution and wiped it. But now its back. And i found these in a few other places. Thanks.


----------



## bikingotter

could it be mold? in which case, I'd take to a professional leather cleaner.


----------



## One1cherry

bikingotter said:


> could it be mold? in which case, I'd take to a professional leather cleaner.


Yeah... I plan to... Do u know which cleaner is good? Thx


----------



## purseonal obsession

Pandora in Charcoal or Black pepe leather? What do you guys think? Will be using this for travel. Loving the charcoal color since its unique.. The SA knotted the long strap as a suggestion for shoulder carrying... I'm thinking if it might be prone to color transfer. Any of you who owns this color? But the black seems carefree and a classic! Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Damier Dme

beichubs said:


> Pandora in Charcoal or Black pepe leather? What do you guys think? Will be using this for travel. Loving the charcoal color since its unique.. The SA knotted the long strap as a suggestion for shoulder carrying... I'm thinking if it might be prone to color transfer. Any of you who owns this color? But the black seems carefree and a classic! Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!


I agree with everything you said!! One is more carefree and classic, and the other beautiful but prone to rain spots... I have a colored pandora and don't have transfer issues, though I've seen pandoras that have water spots. I'm going to treat the leather on mine to make it waterproof. If you really love that color, get the charcoal! They both look great on you. The charcoal pops a little more to me and has that wow factor, but that's purely a matter of taste. I love the look of a black pandora, too.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Damier Dme said:


> I agree with everything you said!! One is more carefree and classic, and the other beautiful but prone to rain spots... I have a colored pandora and don't have transfer issues, though I've seen pandoras that have water spots. I'm going to treat the leather on mine to make it waterproof. If you really love that color, get the charcoal! They both look great on you. The charcoal pops a little more to me and has that wow factor, but that's purely a matter of taste. I love the look of a black pandora, too.



Thank you for your input!!! I'm on my way to pick up my charcoal pandora  I agree, charcoal pops more. I'm going with that since black is not that hard to find. If I cant forget about the black one, I can easily find it anywhere.  btw, the SA mentioned to me that they may be discontinuing the pepe leather... have you heard of this?


----------



## hrhsunshine

One1cherry said:


> View attachment 2942500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine has a whitish patches on it. What do i do with it? I've tried using a soap solution and wiped it. But now its back. And i found these in a few other places. Thanks.



I would first try a damp towel/cloth. Gently using circular motions to see if it just wipes off.  If you cannot get it out yourself, go to a leather repair shop.  I wouldn't use chemicals just yet...definitely NOT soap. Try the damp cloth.


----------



## hrhsunshine

beichubs said:


> Pandora in Charcoal or Black pepe leather? What do you guys think? Will be using this for travel. Loving the charcoal color since its unique.. The SA knotted the long strap as a suggestion for shoulder carrying... I'm thinking if it might be prone to color transfer. Any of you who owns this color? But the black seems carefree and a classic! Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!



Both are beautiful. Collonil Waterstop will help minimize water spots/ rain spots.  However, non-black Pandoras will be prone to jean/color transfer.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!


----------



## jessdressed

beichubs said:


> Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!




Congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## Damier Dme

beichubs said:


> Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!


GORGEOUS!   I almost got this color!! Gray and gold goes with everything! Congrats! I will let you know how my waterproof treatment goes...


----------



## Damier Dme

Wait, did you say they might be discontinuing pepe? :cry: No, I haven't heard of that! I'll keep my ears open...


----------



## UpUpnAway

beichubs said:


> Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!



I'm glad you got this one. It would've been my pick, too! 

I may get a second pandora and if I do, I think it will be this one. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## purseonal obsession

Damier Dme said:


> Wait, did you say they might be discontinuing pepe? :cry: No, I haven't heard of that! I'll keep my ears open...



The SA told me this might be the last season they will have the pepe leather. But she said it's not yet confirmed. I don't know if that's true or she's just pressuring me to buy the bag. Lol :sly:


----------



## One1cherry

The charcoal is much more unique!


----------



## purseonal obsession

UpUpnAway said:


> I'm glad you got this one. It would've been my pick, too!
> 
> I may get a second pandora and if I do, I think it will be this one.
> 
> Enjoy her!



Thank you! The color is really gorgeous!


----------



## purseonal obsession

One1cherry said:


> The charcoal is much more unique!



Yes it is! I figured I should get the charcoal one now and get the black later on as it is a main staple color in their pandora collection.  can't wait for the leather to soften up!


----------



## jlians

jennytiu said:


> Hi ladies! I recently tried shopping online from LuisaViaRoma.com and I ordered a Mini Pandora in light pink.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> She's my second Pandora. I have a medium in brown which is just as lovely.
> 
> I used to frown over the idea of getting two of the same bag but whatever I love Givenchy.
> 
> Budget permitting I'll buy them all. I am particularly fond of the Pandora line. Next on my list are the mini Pandora Box and Pandora Pure &#128525;


Hi Jenny! I know this is late but i just wanted to ask since you have experienced purchasing online from stores outside our country, how much is the estimate custom tax that they charge you? I wanted to purchase on farfetch or luisaviaroma but i am too afraid on the custom taxes that might be charged. Thanks


----------



## One1cherry

I brought the bag back to the givenchy store and they clean for me... Advise me to get a leather cream because mine, she said is dry...


----------



## grnbri

I'm looking for a large goatskin pandora, preferably in a taupe color.  Has anyone seen one available?


----------



## Damier Dme

grnbri said:


> I'm looking for a large goatskin pandora, preferably in a taupe color.  Has anyone seen one available?



This taupe Pandora at Net-a-Porter is GORGEOUS!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/512506/Givenchy/medium-pandora-bag-in-taupe-croc-effect-leather-and-suede


----------



## Damier Dme

beichubs said:


> The SA told me this might be the last season they will have the pepe leather. But she said it's not yet confirmed. I don't know if that's true or she's just pressuring me to buy the bag. Lol :sly:


I was waiting to get the black... now I don't know! I really like the baby's breath pandoras, though. 
If I ever find one, lol!


----------



## TeeLVee

beichubs said:


> Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!




Gorgeous pandora! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## kai_valentina

I'm 5'3 and I have a medium Pandora in black goatskin. I LOVE IT!! 

Now I am planning to get a mini pandora but I'm worried that the strap on mini panda may be too long for me.

Any girls my height own mini pandas?


----------



## Rina337

y.yin said:


> I'm 5'3 and I have a medium Pandora in black goatskin. I LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am planning to get a mini pandora but I'm worried that the strap on mini panda may be too long for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Any girls my height own mini pandas?




Hi I'm 5'3" and I have it adjusted to the shortest, if I wear it on one shoulder it's lower than my hip and if I wear it cross body it's just on my hip. I would consider my body to be proportionate to my height. X


----------



## missmoimoi

Good Lord!  This matte saturated lagoon jewel teal colour is tdf. My photo does not capture the true colour


----------



## solitudelove

missmoimoi said:


> Good Lord!  This matte saturated lagoon jewel teal colour is tdf. My photo does not capture the true colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946753



I saw it in HR too! It's gorgeous!


----------



## hoching_yiu

anyone can share some ideas on the Pandora Box bag?
Many members here go for the original Pandora! How about the box? Is it practical?


----------



## rockstarmish

hoching_yiu said:


> anyone can share some ideas on the Pandora Box bag?
> Many members here go for the original Pandora! How about the box? Is it practical?


I have the Pandora mini box. I love it. It's structured and very well crafted. If you like structured bags, you'll definitely like the box, but don't expect to be able to put as much as you can in it like the regular pandora.


----------



## hoching_yiu

rockstarmish said:


> I have the Pandora mini box. I love it. It's structured and very well crafted. If you like structured bags, you'll definitely like the box, but don't expect to be able to put as much as you can in it like the regular pandora.



Thank you for your reply! I want a structured bag so I'm thinking of either the box or Lucrezia.....I'm a 5"7 boy dunno which one suit me better eh!


----------



## rockstarmish

hoching_yiu said:


> Thank you for your reply! I want a structured bag so I'm thinking of either the box or Lucrezia.....I'm a 5"7 boy dunno which one suit me better eh!


No problem  Glad to help. I like the box a lot, it's my fave Givenchy. It's so unique!


----------



## grnbri

Damier Dme said:


> This taupe Pandora at Net-a-Porter is GORGEOUS!
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/512506/Givenchy/medium-pandora-bag-in-taupe-croc-effect-leather-and-suede


It is a beaut!  But looking for the big size - I love medium for everyday but want large for travel.  So hard to find in non-black and also non-pepe!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sharing my Pandora in night- love this colour and terrified of colour change which the SA said happens to all of them with pepe leather! I am after the anthracite (taupe/grey) and scared of buying as I dont want that to change colour. 
Sorry about quality of the photos- got them quickly before the cleaning lady came!


----------



## Harper Quinn

one more (sorry I cant attach more than one at a time)


----------



## UpUpnAway

Harper Quinn said:


> one more (sorry I cant attach more than one at a time)



This is beautiful! What size is this? Can you model some pics? 

I would like for my next pandora to be a medium pepe in night. What does the night pepe change to in terms of color?


----------



## Harper Quinn

UpUpnAway said:


> This is beautiful! What size is this? Can you model some pics?
> 
> I would like for my next pandora to be a medium pepe in night. What does the night pepe change to in terms of color?


Hi, thank you, this is the medium. I'm away but when I return I'll do some pics. You can look through the thread to find lots of mod pics for this size as its very popular.
I dont really see a colour change and hope it doesnt. its a lovely neutral blue. i want the taupe/grey one and the SA said that will turn brown but I want the colour to stay as it is!! otherwise what's the point in getting a bag!!


----------



## ipekkeles

Large or medium Pandora for a tall not-skinny girl? I'm 5'10 180lbs. I don't want a huggggeee bag (like Marc by Marc Jacobs Huge Hillier), so how large is the large size?


----------



## UpUpnAway

ipekkeles said:


> Large or medium Pandora for a tall not-skinny girl? I'm 5'10 180lbs. I don't want a huggggeee bag (like Marc by Marc Jacobs Huge Hillier), so how large is the large size?



Id go for the large. I'm 5'4, petite, and I don't feel it overwhelms me at all. It's similar in size, IMO, to a large longchamp pliage. For me, it's the perfect size, I think I would have found the med too small. 

This YouTube review video helped me choose the large. The woman in it is 5'0. Hth.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=urisOFvxMeE


----------



## ipekkeles

UpUpnAway said:


> Id go for the large. I'm 5'4, petite, and I don't feel it overwhelms me at all. It's similar in size, IMO, to a large longchamp pliage. For me, it's the perfect size, I think I would have found the med too small.
> 
> This YouTube review video helped me choose the large. The woman in it is 5'0. Hth.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=urisOFvxMeE



Thank you very much!


----------



## aleahsophie

Hi ! On a similar note: I'm 5'11'', 135 pounds, quite skinny. Will the small be _too_ small for my frame ? I'm choosing between that or the medium. Thanks


----------



## goldfish19

aleahsophie said:


> Hi ! On a similar note: I'm 5'11'', 135 pounds, quite skinny. Will the small be _too_ small for my frame ? I'm choosing between that or the medium. Thanks




Yes I think it would be too small. I'd go for the medium if I were as tall. If I could wear a medium i would. But I'm just 5 ft tall.


----------



## aleahsophie

goldfish19 said:


> Yes I think it would be too small. I'd go for the medium if I were as tall. If I could wear a medium i would. But I'm just 5 ft tall.



Okay ! Thank you for the help, much appreciated. Hopefully I can get the money for one soon


----------



## aleahsophie

Harper Quinn said:


> Sharing my Pandora in night- love this colour and terrified of colour change which the SA said happens to all of them with pepe leather! I am after the anthracite (taupe/grey) and scared of buying as I dont want that to change colour.
> Sorry about quality of the photos- got them quickly before the cleaning lady came!



That colour is gorgeous !


----------



## luvmy3girls

what do you guys think about the pandora flap ? anyone have it? thanks


----------



## Louislover10

My very first Givenchy


----------



## aleahsophie

Louislover10 said:


> My very first Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954719




It's beautiful ! I'm quite jealous to be honest, congratulations on a great buy


----------



## Louislover10

aleahsophie said:


> It's beautiful ! I'm quite jealous to be honest, congratulations on a great buy




Thank you!


----------



## pinksky777

My new periwinkle mini antigona &#128153;


----------



## luvmy3girls

Louislover10 said:


> My very first Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954719




Congrats! Is it a med or large?


----------



## Louislover10

luvmy3girls said:


> Congrats! Is it a med or large?



It is the large. Thank You!


----------



## Harper Quinn

aleahsophie said:


> That colour is gorgeous !



Thank you! I am debating whether to let it go and get a black instead!!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Louislover10 said:


> My very first Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954719



That is really beautiful. I really debated between the goatskin or pepe for my large. I went with the former but admire the pepe still!


----------



## Louislover10

UpUpnAway said:


> That is really beautiful. I really debated between the goatskin or pepe for my large. I went with the former but admire the pepe still!



Thank you


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pinksky777 said:


> My new periwinkle mini antigona &#128153;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954808


Very lovely bag!!!


----------



## purseonal obsession

Had to shell out another big chunk of my savings for this baby, since it might be the last of the pepe leather! Cant believe I bought 2 pandoras in just 2 wks! But it's all worth it  the SA said the pepe leather will be a collector's item soon... so here is my med black panda in pepe leather


----------



## purseonal obsession

By the way, have any of you sprayed their pandas with apple garde rain and stain repellent? Is it advisable to do so? I am travelling with my panda soon and I just want it to be extra protected in case it rains while I'm out on a tour or something. TIA


----------



## Louislover10

beichubs said:


> Had to shell out another big chunk of my savings for this baby, since it might be the last of the pepe leather! Cant believe I bought 2 pandoras in just 2 wks! But it's all worth it  the SA said the pepe leather will be a collector's item soon... so here is my med black panda in pepe leather



Congrats on your new lovely bag. I just bought the large in pepe leather. A wonderful bag. I call it the Mary Poppins bag. You can keep stuffing it but it never seems full. Do you know when they are discontinuing the pepe leather?


----------



## goldfish19

beichubs said:


> By the way, have any of you sprayed their pandas with apple garde rain and stain repellent? Is it advisable to do so? I am travelling with my panda soon and I just want it to be extra protected in case it rains while I'm out on a tour or something. TIA




I spray all my leather bags (panda and gale included) with collonil waterstop before using them. Although i haven't really had any accidents to really test the product. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Louislover10 said:


> Congrats on your new lovely bag. I just bought the large in pepe leather. A wonderful bag. I call it the Mary Poppins bag. You can keep stuffing it but it never seems full. Do you know when they are discontinuing the pepe leather?



My SA said they are just selling out their remaining stocks since the pepe leather would not be included in the next season collection.  do update us if you hear the same thing from your SA for confirmation.


----------



## purseonal obsession

goldfish19 said:


> I spray all my leather bags (panda and gale included) with collonil waterstop before using them. Although i haven't really had any accidents to really test the product. Better safe than sorry.



Unfortunately, I have looked for the collonil brand but no one, even online sells this in our country... have you ever used apple garde? Do you think it's the same quality as the collonil one? Thanks


----------



## Alibaba2014

Harper Quinn said:


> one more (sorry I cant attach more than one at a time)




Love this blue in the pandora! Beautiful!


----------



## UpUpnAway

beichubs said:


> My SA said they are just selling out their remaining stocks since the pepe leather would not be included in the next season collection.  do update us if you hear the same thing from your SA for confirmation.



Wait, what?? They're discontinuing the pepe leather? For all sizes?


----------



## goldfish19

beichubs said:


> Unfortunately, I have looked for the collonil brand but no one, even online sells this in our country... have you ever used apple garde? Do you think it's the same quality as the collonil one? Thanks




I can't tell as I haven't used the apple brand. But you can search this forum as I've read some members have used it


----------



## Louislover10

beichubs said:


> My SA said they are just selling out their remaining stocks since the pepe leather would not be included in the next season collection.  do update us if you hear the same thing from your SA for confirmation.



I will let you know if I hear anything. That is a bummer. I wanted a different color in the pepe leather.


----------



## purseonal obsession

UpUpnAway said:


> Wait, what?? They're discontinuing the pepe leather? For all sizes?



Hi. Yes they said the pepe leather in general. I had two SAs tell me that the  last time I visited the store. You may want to confirm with your SA as well if you ever visit the store, to make sure. I find it hard to believe and heartbreaking as well because I think the pepe leather looks really good with the pandora. And it's the reason why I bought it in the first place!


----------



## purseonal obsession

goldfish19 said:


> I can't tell as I haven't used the apple brand. But you can search this forum as I've read some members have used it



I have searched the forums but haven't found one that used apple garde with pepe leather. Someone did recommend the collonil waterstop though.. But I'll keep searching. Thank you!


----------



## Louislover10

beichubs said:


> Hi. Yes they said the pepe leather in general. I had two SAs tell me that the  last time I visited the store. You may want to confirm with your SA as well if you ever visit the store, to make sure. I find it hard to believe and heartbreaking as well because I think the pepe leather looks really good with the pandora. And it's the reason why I bought it in the first place!



Love the pepe leather. That is the main reason I purchased my pandora as well.


----------



## kai_valentina

Can any lovely ladies please post pictures of yourself wearing mini pandora? 

I am still undecided because the strap on mini pandora might be too long for me (Im 5'3)


----------



## anneasp

ive had three different colors of it. i sell it right after i get tired of the color and buy another. never gets old i loved it the first time i saw and purchased it.


----------



## Josysy

beichubs said:


> Unfortunately, I have looked for the collonil brand but no one, even online sells this in our country... have you ever used apple garde? Do you think it's the same quality as the collonil one? Thanks


I've used the apple garde on my pandora and it's fine. But mine is in smooth leather though.


----------



## Josysy

Just wanted to share my lovely pandora. Been using for the pass 1 year and it's still beautiful, leather is even softer. I've brought it to all my overseas trip and it's serving me well.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Alibaba2014 said:


> Love this blue in the pandora! Beautiful!



thanks!


----------



## Bagproud

Josysy said:


> Just wanted to share my lovely pandora. Been using for the pass 1 year and it's still beautiful, leather is even softer. I've brought it to all my overseas trip and it's serving me well.




What an amazing colour.


----------



## Iamjanejane

I have the pandora in small.  The straps on this is pretty thin which makes it more aesthetically pleasing than a thicker strap across the body, but can be less comfortable if you plan to carry a fair amount of things inside. It's a unique purse shape, I think looks best when not overstuffed.


----------



## goldfish19

Josysy said:


> Just wanted to share my lovely pandora. Been using for the pass 1 year and it's still beautiful, leather is even softer. I've brought it to all my overseas trip and it's serving me well.




Pretty color! 
Does the twilly come off often or does it stay put? Been wanting to do this


----------



## Josysy

I looped it around the ring of the bag strap so it doesn't shift when I carry it on my shoulder.


----------



## goldfish19

Josysy said:


> I looped it around the ring of the bag strap so it doesn't shift when I carry it on my shoulder.



Oh! Great idea!


----------



## eiiv

Givenchy mini Pandora in orchid purple.


----------



## Rina337

eiiv said:


> Givenchy mini Pandora in orchid purple.




Love this colour! Wonderful choice!


----------



## eiiv

Rina337 said:


> Love this colour! Wonderful choice!


Thank you.  The color is indeed wonderful~~ Not regretting at all.


----------



## Yijingchan

Hi ladies need ur advice. I'm looking at 2 large pandora and trying to decide which to get. One is 100% lambskin in black. Does 100% lambskin mean it is the wrinkly material cos I don't like that. The other is a tricolor like this one attached. Any idea what material the tri color is? Ref pic borrowed from another user in purseforum.


----------



## Maice

Josysy said:


> Just wanted to share my lovely pandora. Been using for the pass 1 year and it's still beautiful, leather is even softer. I've brought it to all my overseas trip and it's serving me well.





eiiv said:


> Givenchy mini Pandora in orchid purple.



Love both these colors!


----------



## eiiv

Yijingchan said:


> Hi ladies need ur advice. I'm looking at 2 large pandora and trying to decide which to get. One is 100% lambskin in black. Does 100% lambskin mean it is the wrinkly material cos I don't like that. The other is a tricolor like this one attached. Any idea what material the tri color is? Ref pic borrowed from another user in purseforum.
> 
> View attachment 2969650


Wow. This looks like the one I posted? Anyway, I have this tri-color pandora and it is goat skin. 

As for the lamb skin, most are smooth type, I believe. The wrinkly type is called pepe leather, I believe?


----------



## Yijingchan

eiiv said:


> Wow. This looks like the one I posted? Anyway, I have this tri-color pandora and it is goat skin.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the lamb skin, most are smooth type, I believe. The wrinkly type is called pepe leather, I believe?




Sorry if I used your pic was one of the few in this color combo and. I love it! Is goat skin better to care than lamb?


----------



## eiiv

Maice said:


> Love both these colors!


Thank you!  More pictures of my lovely orchid purple pandora.


----------



## eiiv

Yijingchan said:


> Sorry if I used your pic was one of the few in this color combo and. I love it! Is goat skin better to care than lamb?


I don't own a Givenchy bag in lambskin, so I am not able to advise you on that. Maybe the other ladies would like to chip in?

Most have said goat leather is hardy. I'm a bit careful with mine because of the color and I don't really use it that often.  Perhaps if it was black goatskin, I may not baby it as much.  Can't see the dirt anyway. Haha.


----------



## goldfish19

Yijingchan said:


> Sorry if I used your pic was one of the few in this color combo and. I love it! Is goat skin better to care than lamb?




I think lamb scratches easily compared to goat. Goat has a slightly pebbled look/texture. Lamb is smooth. So scratches are more visible. In fact, I don't think I've seen any scratches on goat leather. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## goldfish19

eiiv said:


> Thank you!  More pictures of my lovely orchid purple pandora.




Super love this color! would you know from which year this is? So i can hunt it down


----------



## Yijingchan

goldfish19 said:


> I think lamb scratches easily compared to goat. Goat has a slightly pebbled look/texture. Lamb is smooth. So scratches are more visible. In fact, I don't think I've seen any scratches on goat leather.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks!


----------



## ey430

eiiv said:


> Givenchy mini Pandora in orchid purple.


love the orchid color!


----------



## eiiv

goldfish19 said:


> Super love this color! would you know from which year this is? So i can hunt it down


It's S/S 2015.


----------



## eiiv

ey430 said:


> love the orchid color!


Yes, the color is much love!


----------



## rockstarmish

eiiv said:


> Thank you!  More pictures of my lovely orchid purple pandora.


This is so beautiful! Thank you for posting! I just searched for the mini box in this color and 

Congrats!


----------



## Nuke

Hi All! I am looking to get the Large Pandora in black, probably in pebbled... I just want whichever type is most resistant to scratching, so which would you all suggest? I'm also having a hard time finding a large online - most of the ones available seem to be medium.

EDITED: Wanted to say I am looking at these ones in particular:
1)  http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-studded-pandora-medium-messenger-503819227.html 
2) https://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-messenger-00505036885978.html

I also want to take advantage of Barney's Purple Card event if possible, but of course am open to other sites.

Any recommendations you all might have would be great  I would prefer the large but I am willing to go for a medium as long as I like the particular style, which would be not wrinkled leather. Sadly the only large ones I've found are either in wrinkled leather or brown suede.

In summary, looking for particular links/recommendations for a Pandora that has the following characteristics:
- large/medium size
- black
- not wrinkled leather (unless you all tell me that this is somehow the most durable kind, then I may reconsider, haha)


----------



## Nuke

Those links seem to be broken, but for some reason I can't edit my post above again  So the links are:

1) http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-studded-pandora-medium-messenger-503819227.html
2) https://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-messenger-00505036885978.html

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Nuke said:


> Those links seem to be broken, but for some reason I can't edit my post above again  So the links are:
> 
> 1) http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-studded-pandora-medium-messenger-503819227.html
> 2) https://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-messenger-00505036885978.html
> 
> Sorry for the double post!



Hey I just got a black goatskin (pebbled leather) medium Pandora and I love it! Beautiful smooshy leather and it looks and feels bomb-proof. Definitely recommend it. Goes with everything and definitely not a bag to baby!


----------



## Nuke

Harper Quinn said:


> Hey I just got a black goatskin (pebbled leather) medium Pandora and I love it! Beautiful smooshy leather and it looks and feels bomb-proof. Definitely recommend it. Goes with everything and definitely not a bag to baby!



Thanks for your response! Can you show me a listing for your bag/a similar bag? I'm having a little difficulty distinguishing all the available variations, haha. Totally love to hear you don't find the need to baby your bag! That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Nuke said:


> Thanks for your response! Can you show me a listing for your bag/a similar bag? I'm having a little difficulty distinguishing all the available variations, haha. Totally love to hear you don't find the need to baby your bag! That's what I'm looking for.



This is the one I have- goatskin: http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...3000831-13L5250012001/?previewAttribute=Black

This is the washed leather (pepe): http://www.selfridges.com/en/givenc...ather-across-body-bag_129-3000831-10E5250004/
I love this too and think it's also very resistant.


----------



## eiiv

rockstarmish said:


> This is so beautiful! Thank you for posting! I just searched for the mini box in this color and
> 
> Congrats!


Glad you love the color as I do. =)


----------



## dlovechanel

Hallo! I'm new to givenchy. I need an information from the expert here &#128522;

Do you know from what season is this bag? Is it still available? How much is it?

Thanks


----------



## pinksky777

dlovechanel said:


> Hallo! I'm new to givenchy. I need an information from the expert here &#128522;
> 
> Do you know from what season is this bag? Is it still available? How much is it?
> 
> Thanks




It's from s/s 2015 so it should be still available! I think I saw one on farfetch.com and lanecrawford.com


----------



## dlovechanel

pinksky777 said:


> It's from s/s 2015 so it should be still available! I think I saw one on farfetch.com and lanecrawford.com



Thanks for your information &#128538;


----------



## the_lvlady

My new medium black goatskin pandora. Happy to have one back in my life! [emoji7]


----------



## TeeLVee

the_lvlady said:


> My new medium black goatskin pandora. Happy to have one back in my life! [emoji7]
> View attachment 2981765
> 
> View attachment 2981766




Beautiful black pandora! Congrats and enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## Khanji

Beautiful black pandora &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Khanji

beichubs said:


> Had to shell out another big chunk of my savings for this baby, since it might be the last of the pepe leather! Cant believe I bought 2 pandoras in just 2 wks! But it's all worth it  the SA said the pepe leather will be a collector's item soon... so here is my med black panda in pepe leather




Gorgeous! Good pick!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I bought my first and only Pandora in January 2013.  I don't even know the official name of her color--I just knew that I loved the bag and bought her on a whim for my anniversary.  I always save my receipts and care books in the zipper pockets and today pulled it out and found the leather swatch.  I'm shocked at how much she has darkened up!  I love her patina!  She keeps getting better and better.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Coachie1975 said:


> I bought my first and only Pandora in January 2013.  I don't even know the official name of her color--I just knew that I loved the bag and bought her on a whim for my anniversary.  I always save my receipts and care books in the zipper pockets and today pulled it out and found the leather swatch.  I'm shocked at how much she has darkened up!  I love her patina!  She keeps getting better and better.



OMG! She is amazing! Definitely aged beautifully...Like a fine wine


----------



## Chardelle

I tried it on, it's not very functional and comfortable to carry. If you're OCD about organization, this wouldn't be the bag for you. But for some girls, this just looks good on them)


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Coachie1975 said:


> I bought my first and only Pandora in January 2013.  I don't even know the official name of her color--I just knew that I loved the bag and bought her on a whim for my anniversary.  I always save my receipts and care books in the zipper pockets and today pulled it out and found the leather swatch.  I'm shocked at how much she has darkened up!  I love her patina!  She keeps getting better and better.


Aged beautifully


----------



## echeng211

beautiful!


----------



## echeng211

FYI for those looking to buy on a budget - I've seen some posted on TJMaxx's runway site. 

Also, the bags are significantly cheaper in Europe (got mine in Milan for <$2k listed Barney's price) - so if you're there anyway or know a friend, pick one up!


----------



## ladybeaumont

What's the best color to pick for Pepe leather to avoid fading and/or color transfer? Black, blue, or brown?


----------



## classiclovely

eiiv said:


> Givenchy mini Pandora in orchid purple.


Love this color!! Inspires me to someday I'll get a color other than neutral.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Besides the color (gray vs blue), I'm torn too on whether to get the mini or small. The small is nice because of the handle but I think I'm ok already with the mini size. I'm a very short gal and would just want a weekend/casual bag.


----------



## Rina337

ladybeaumont said:


> Besides the color (gray vs blue), I'm torn too on whether to get the mini or small. The small is nice because of the handle but I think I'm ok already with the mini size. I'm a very short gal and would just want a weekend/casual bag.




I started with a mini, then got a small and now I'm lusting for a large.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Rina337 said:


> I started with a mini, then got a small and now I'm lusting for a large.



Any pros and cons between the mini and the small?  Is the size difference really that much? I was looking at some of the comparison pics and it seems significant. With the discounted price, the difference between the mini and small that  looking at is only $200 so it's making it harder for me to choose LOL.


----------



## Rina337

ladybeaumont said:


> Any pros and cons between the mini and the small?  Is the size difference really that much? I was looking at some of the comparison pics and it seems significant. With the discounted price, the difference between the mini and small that  looking at is only $200 so it's making it harder for me to choose LOL.




Hmm... (I'm 5'3")
**Mini in goatskin, black.
Where: I have it on the longest strap length, cross body it's on my hip. On the shoulder, it's just below the hip
When: I use it steadily throughout the year/ it hasn't been rotated out. Haha (poor little thing)
Why: travel, weekend, errands...
How much: I can fit in a fair bit, purses/wallets (not tried long wallets though), rayban sunglasses case, pouch with skincare, my small umbrella, tissues, wipes, iphone charger... But I try not to make it too heavy.
Pros: light, durable, adjustable strap, it matches anything I'd wear.
Cons: not for people who like/need to carry the contents of their home.

**Small in goatskin, black.
Where: it feels slightly lower than the mini but only because of bottom of the bag where all the stuff is IS technically resting lower on my body as the bag is bigger...(err..like the mini finishes approx 1" below my hip, but the small might hit 3")
When: versatile, but i tend to whip it out in autumn, winter and maybe spring. Only because I carry a lot more in winter!
Why: work, on holiday, long haul flight, day trips when I need to carry more crap than usual...
How much: see above, plus mini medicine kit, leather gloves, scarf, bottle of water. (For long haul flights: travel documents, charger battery thing, facial pamper kit, 
Pros: handle, detachable shoulder strap, more space for more stuff! The shoulder strap can be used to convert it into a backpack! I do this when I'm travelling in a foreign city with the zips against my back. (Yep, I looked like a turtle)
Cons: can't adjust the length of the strap, some people dislike that the d-rings on the small are on top of each other and prefer them to be side by side like on the medium/large but it's not something that bothers me.

I should put a lil' note... Since all my pouches and accessories seem to be black, the bag is lined in black... It can be a pain to look for stuff haha

I use and enjoy both sizes but I hope it's helped you a little bit. There's a "what's inside your givenchy" thread you can see what you can fit in them too... I bought my mini at the end of November 2013, then caved and bought the small in Jan 14.


----------



## ladybeaumont

Rina337 said:


> Hmm... (I'm 5'3")
> **Mini in goatskin, black.
> Where: I have it on the longest strap length, cross body it's on my hip. On the shoulder, it's just below the hip
> When: I use it steadily throughout the year/ it hasn't been rotated out. Haha (poor little thing)
> Why: travel, weekend, errands...
> How much: I can fit in a fair bit, purses/wallets (not tried long wallets though), rayban sunglasses case, pouch with skincare, my small umbrella, tissues, wipes, iphone charger... But I try not to make it too heavy.
> Pros: light, durable, adjustable strap, it matches anything I'd wear.
> Cons: not for people who like/need to carry the contents of their home.
> 
> **Small in goatskin, black.
> Where: it feels slightly lower than the mini but only because of bottom of the bag where all the stuff is IS technically resting lower on my body as the bag is bigger...(err..like the mini finishes approx 1" below my hip, but the small might hit 3")
> When: versatile, but i tend to whip it out in autumn, winter and maybe spring. Only because I carry a lot more in winter!
> Why: work, on holiday, long haul flight, day trips when I need to carry more crap than usual...
> How much: see above, plus mini medicine kit, leather gloves, scarf, bottle of water. (For long haul flights: travel documents, charger battery thing, facial pamper kit,
> Pros: handle, detachable shoulder strap, more space for more stuff! The shoulder strap can be used to convert it into a backpack! I do this when I'm travelling in a foreign city with the zips against my back. (Yep, I looked like a turtle)
> Cons: can't adjust the length of the strap, some people dislike that the d-rings on the small are on top of each other and prefer them to be side by side like on the medium/large but it's not something that bothers me.
> 
> I should put a lil' note... Since all my pouches and accessories seem to be black, the bag is lined in black... It can be a pain to look for stuff haha
> 
> I use and enjoy both sizes but I hope it's helped you a little bit. There's a "what's inside your givenchy" thread you can see what you can fit in them too... I bought my mini at the end of November 2013, then caved and bought the small in Jan 14.



You are AWESOME!  Thank you so much for this! Why do I have a feeling that I'll eventually end up with two as well?!


----------



## Rina337

ladybeaumont said:


> You are AWESOME!  Thank you so much for this! Why do I have a feeling that I'll eventually end up with two as well?!




Haha Looking forward to see which one is your first! Haha don't! I'm eyeing up a large! Haha


----------



## devik

I admit that I don't know squat about Pandora but...

_you're claiming that THIS BAG is BRAND NEW?!?

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-mini-pandora-handbag-/141676783740

Really??

I'm watching that listing just to see what happens to it!  

ETA: I know how the Pepe leather looks - but the handle and everything just looks very well worn! Do you guys think this bag is new?


----------



## Unclesams26

It looks very much used to me


----------



## Rocket_girl

ladybeaumont said:


> Any pros and cons between the mini and the small?  Is the size difference really that much? I was looking at some of the comparison pics and it seems significant. With the discounted price, the difference between the mini and small that  looking at is only $200 so it's making it harder for me to choose LOL.




Just be careful about how they are labeled on different websites: mini as small... Small as medium... This can be very inconsistent both across and within sites. I would advise studying pics here- learn the features of each size and the price ranges, then pay attention to what is pictured vs described. Don't believe everything you read!!


----------



## efeu

Damier Dme said:


> I was waiting to get the black... now I don't know! I really like the baby's breath pandoras, though.
> If I ever find one, lol!



yes I love that print too! I've ordered a small pandora in baby's breath and it's on its way!!


----------



## Rocket_girl

I did this as well. I had a medium black in goat leather w/ silver HW (mod pics buried so,we here in the middle of this thread). Felt guilty about the cost and sold it. Have come to regret selling and just got a different black/silver in Barney's sale. 

I've been all Bal for a while- and will always love & use them- but Pandora is SOOOOO easy to wear compared to Bal. the pockets, the handles/ carrying options- it's as close to being the perfect bag for me as I've ever come in many years of searching. SO happy to have Pandora back in my life!!


----------



## efeu

so happy with my new small pandora!! I've had other bags but this is much more user friendly  don't have to worry about scratches or change in shape. guess I only 'discovered' pandora a bit late...


----------



## rdgldy

Rocket_girl said:


> I did this as well. I had a medium black in goat leather w/ silver HW (mod pics buried so,we here in the middle of this thread). Felt guilty about the cost and sold it. Have come to regret selling and just got a different black/silver in Barney's sale.
> 
> I've been all Bal for a while- and will always love & use them- but Pandora is SOOOOO easy to wear compared to Bal. the pockets, the handles/ carrying options- it's as close to being the perfect bag for me as I've ever come in many years of searching. SO happy to have Pandora back in my life!!



My medium black is one of my absolute favorite bags-it is so wearable, great for traveling, fits and ton and the condition stays beautiful!!


----------



## mecheers

efeu said:


> View attachment 3030133
> 
> so happy with my new small pandora!! I've had other bags but this is much more user friendly  don't have to worry about scratches or change in shape. guess I only 'discovered' pandora a bit late...




Where did you get the small size?? I like the baby's breath print so much!!! But can only find mini and medium...I think mini is too small for me...would the print make the medium look too bulky? Thx!


----------



## efeu

mecheers said:


> Where did you get the small size?? I like the baby's breath print so much!!! But can only find mini and medium...I think mini is too small for me...would the print make the medium look too bulky? Thx!




I got it thru reebonz. I had a hard time trying to look for one in small size too!! this is the perfect size for me except the strap is a bit too long (instead I'm using the spare black one from my mini mulberry cara!). the medium is too big for me and I don't prefer to extra zipper. the print is so lovely!! it doesn't slouch as much so it's boxier which I like


----------



## MissAdhd

the_lvlady said:


> My new medium black goatskin pandora. Happy to have one back in my life! [emoji7]
> View attachment 2981765
> 
> View attachment 2981766



Congrats! So classic love it in black


----------



## MissAdhd

eiiv said:


> Thank you!  More pictures of my lovely orchid purple pandora.



Love the colour!!

Congrats !


----------



## Wudge

efeu said:


> View attachment 3030133
> 
> so happy with my new small pandora!! I've had other bags but this is much more user friendly  don't have to worry about scratches or change in shape. guess I only 'discovered' pandora a bit late...



Stunning! I love this print.


----------



## Bagproud

mecheers said:


> Where did you get the small size?? I like the baby's breath print so much!!! But can only find mini and medium...I think mini is too small for me...would the print make the medium look too bulky? Thx!



Barneys have the small Online if that is any help.


----------



## mecheers

Just went to try it at Barney's and the small did not really fit me...I ended up going back to mini since the medium is too slouchy when I put my stuff in it.

Btw Ssense has baby's breath pandora at 30% and 50% off


----------



## Rocket_girl

NYC BAP said:


> Hi - I am thinking about getting the pepe pandora. I was hoping I could get the bag from NM, Saks, Barneys, or BG and snag a gift card or get something back.
> 
> Does anyone know of any upcoming deals?
> 
> TIA



NM just gat GC deal. Givenchy excluded- I tried!


----------



## Jesseyeay

Hey everyone
I'm a 5"3 and a bit on the chubbier side

I'm thinking of getting my very first givenchy bag and i've been eyeing the pandora for a while now.
I want to get the small but i'm afraid that it wont look good with my body, but i also dont want to look even bigger with the medium.

Which one do you think i should get? It would be great if you could post mod pics for me (especially if you have the 2 sizes)

Thanks!


----------



## efeu

Jesseyeay said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I'm a 5"3 and a bit on the chubbier side
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my very first givenchy bag and i've been eyeing the pandora for a while now.
> 
> I want to get the small but i'm afraid that it wont look good with my body, but i also dont want to look even bigger with the medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you think i should get? It would be great if you could post mod pics for me (especially if you have the 2 sizes)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I think our body frame may be similar.. u may need to take into consideration of the strap length as well. as the small one comes with a very long strap (ok when wear crossbody) and it is not adjustable. everything is great with the small pandora except the strap length. I think the medium is too big for me therefore I chose the small  

and I love it! (I use another shorter black strap to go with the baby's breath)


----------



## NYC BAP

Rocket_girl said:


> NM just gat GC deal. Givenchy excluded- I tried!


Thanks,I bought my bag from SAKS with no incentives Boo! I love my mini so much I don't care lol


----------



## efeu

mecheers said:


> Just went to try it at Barney's and the small did not really fit me...I ended up going back to mini since the medium is too slouchy when I put my stuff in it.
> 
> Btw Ssense has baby's breath pandora at 30% and 50% off




congrats!


----------



## lvpradalove

Josysy said:


> Just wanted to share my lovely pandora. Been using for the pass 1 year and it's still beautiful, leather is even softer. I've brought it to all my overseas trip and it's serving me well.




how did you make the strap shorter?


----------



## lvpradalove

beichubs said:


> Pandora in Charcoal or Black pepe leather? What do you guys think? Will be using this for travel. Loving the charcoal color since its unique.. The SA knotted the long strap as a suggestion for shoulder carrying... I'm thinking if it might be prone to color transfer. Any of you who owns this color? But the black seems carefree and a classic! Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!




can i ask how the sa knotted the shoulder strap?


----------



## Jesseyeay

Ok! Thankyou so much
I think in gonna get the small one
So excited! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## mecheers

efeu said:


> congrats!



Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model 
The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it. 
Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.


----------



## efeu

mecheers said:


> Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model
> 
> The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it.
> 
> Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.




one of a kind indeed!


----------



## Wudge

mecheers said:


> Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model
> The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it.
> Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.



I adore this bag! What a beautiful print! Huge congratulations, she's absolutely gorgeous. (And so is kitty!)


----------



## devik

mecheers said:


> Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model
> The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it.
> Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.



He (she?) is giving Grumpy Cat a run for her money!  Great pic!!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

mecheers said:


> Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model
> The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it.
> Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.



Ha. The kitty looks so cute modeling your bag!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, just purchased a sugar goatskin pandora in the pink that I've been wanting for so long but missed out on (thank you hrhsunshine for authenticating it [emoji4]). My question is what's the difference between all the Givenchy leathers? Is one better than the other? And do you guys know how this specific leather will wear? Thank you!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, just purchased a sugar goatskin pandora in the pink that I've been wanting for so long but missed out on (thank you hrhsunshine for authenticating it [emoji4]). My question is what's the difference between all the Givenchy leathers? Is one better than the other? And do you guys know how this specific leather will wear? Thank you!!



Goatskin is extremely durable but does soften with use. It only gets better with time. I have even dropped my bag a couple of times, and it didn't even get one scratch. It is my favorite Givenchy leather. Lambskin bags are softer but more delicate and prone to scratching. Sheepskin seems to have problems with color fading but seems pretty durable. I personally don't have firsthand experience with it and have heard that it is being discontinued in some styles. Perhaps, someone with more knowledge will chime in.

Violet Bleu


----------



## ipekkeles

My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!

For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs


----------



## solitudelove

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs


Gorgeous bag!!!!I love this style!!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## randr21

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs



The blush tan color looks fantastic for your coloring.  Excellent buy!  Nothing beats a panda with croc embossed accents.


----------



## srslyjk

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs


That is beautiful!  Congratulations on such a lovely bag!  It looks great on you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Violet Bleu said:


> Goatskin is extremely durable but does soften with use. It only gets better with time. I have even dropped my bag a couple of times, and it didn't even get one scratch. It is my favorite Givenchy leather. Lambskin bags are softer but more delicate and prone to scratching. Sheepskin seems to have problems with color fading but seems pretty durable. I personally don't have firsthand experience with it and have heard that it is being discontinued in some styles. Perhaps, someone with more knowledge will chime in.
> 
> 
> 
> Violet Bleu




Thank you for your detailed response! I used it for the first time and when it slightly got wet, there was some discoloration...almost looked blue? It could be the lighting. My question is for this type of leather, is it recommended to water proof or treat it?


----------



## Violet Bleu

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you for your detailed response! I used it for the first time and when it slightly got wet, there was some discoloration...almost looked blue? It could be the lighting. My question is for this type of leather, is it recommended to water proof or treat it?



I don't think that goatskin is usually recommended to be treated. Givenchy (and other brands) must use some type of chemical on their pink bags to achieve the color. I have read about a lot of people on TPF that have had pink bags that "bled blue" when wet. It does not seem to be permanent and usually dries with no issues. Perhaps, randr21 will chime in and provide a more knowledgable response.


----------



## Shoegal30

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs


Congrats. I was afraid this color would be too bright but now I see it's not!  I got an anthracite in Pepe leather instead.  That's a great bag!


----------



## k5ml3k

Violet Bleu said:


> I don't think that goatskin is usually recommended to be treated. Givenchy (and other brands) must use some type of chemical on their pink bags to achieve the color. I have read about a lot of people on TPF that have had pink bags that "bled blue" when wet. It does not seem to be permanent and usually dries with no issues. Perhaps, randr21 will chime in and provide a more knowledgable response.




Oh ok, well that's a relief. I don't mind if bleeds blue when wet as long as it's not permanent [emoji4] do you remember by chance where you saw this topic? Again, thank you so much for the help!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

k5ml3k said:


> Oh ok, well that's a relief. I don't mind if bleeds blue when wet as long as it's not permanent [emoji4] do you remember by chance where you saw this topic? Again, thank you so much for the help!!



You're welcome! Here is a post that Megs made on PurseBlog. Read all of the comments too! I hope this helps!

http://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/purseblog-asks-rain-snow-ever-ruined-bag/


----------



## k5ml3k

Violet Bleu said:


> You're welcome! Here is a post that Megs made on PurseBlog. Read all of the comments too! I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/purseblog-asks-rain-snow-ever-ruined-bag/




Thank you! I read some of the comments already but will finish the rest tomorrow. It's def a helpful thread for my question!


----------



## Violet Bleu

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you! I read some of the comments already but will finish the rest tomorrow. It's def a helpful thread for my question!



You're welcome!


----------



## nightshade

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs



that looks stunning on you! perfect size, colour, textures... and price!


----------



## nightshade

mecheers said:


> Here is a quick reveal with my reluctant model
> The pattern is soooo unique that I keep staring at it.
> Gotta carry it out this weekend and see how it looks outdoors.



Such a pretty bag, i love this print! Your cat is absolutely adorable too


----------



## ipekkeles

nightshade said:


> that looks stunning on you! perfect size, colour, textures... and price!





Shoegal30 said:


> Congrats. I was afraid this color would be too bright but now I see it's not!  I got an anthracite in Pepe leather instead.  That's a great bag!





srslyjk said:


> That is beautiful!  Congratulations on such a lovely bag!  It looks great on you!





randr21 said:


> The blush tan color looks fantastic for your coloring.  Excellent buy!  Nothing beats a panda with croc embossed accents.





solitudelove said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!!I love this style!!!!  Congratulations!!!!



Thank you! I love the bag but it is extremely prone to color transfer. Somehow it got black from my dark grey linen tank top in a couple of hours. Luckily gentle baby wipes removed most of the color transfer.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ipekkeles said:


> Thank you! I love the bag but it is extremely prone to color transfer. Somehow it got black from my dark grey linen tank top in a couple of hours. Luckily gentle baby wipes removed most of the color transfer.



What kind of leather is it? I can't quite tell from the pic.


----------



## highend

ipekkeles said:


> Thank you! I love the bag but it is extremely prone to color transfer. Somehow it got black from my dark grey linen tank top in a couple of hours. Luckily gentle baby wipes removed most of the color transfer.




...yeah color transfer was my first thought when I saw it near your dark colored denim.  Glad to hear you were able to remove the bulk of it.


Looks great on you nonetheless...enjoy!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Violet Bleu said:


> What kind of leather is it? I can't quite tell from the pic.



Calf leather. I just got this from Barneys and it is gorgeous! I was pleasantly surprised that it was quite a bit darker than I thought it would be. Now after hearing about color transfer, I wonder if I should send it back. It was such a great price and it is so beautiful. But even at 1,000. it still isn't free KWIM? Thoughts anyone- they'd be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

peppermintpatty said:


> Calf leather. I just got this from Barneys and it is gorgeous! I was pleasantly surprised that it was quite a bit darker than I thought it would be. Now after hearing about color transfer, I wonder if I should send it back. It was such a great price and it is so beautiful. But even at 1,000. it still isn't free KWIM? Thoughts anyone- they'd be greatly appreciated!!!!



You got the same bag? It is beautiful but color transfer would kind of make me hesitate. If you wear a lot of jeans, then perhaps you should reconsider your purchase. On the other hand, if you've never had problems with color transfer: then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ipekkeles

Violet Bleu said:


> What kind of leather is it? I can't quite tell from the pic.



I have no idea, calf i think. Very smooth and soft leather.



highend said:


> ...yeah color transfer was my first thought when I saw it near your dark colored denim.  Glad to hear you were able to remove the bulk of it.
> 
> 
> Looks great on you nonetheless...enjoy!



It wasn't even the jeans that i was wearing, the linen tank top rubbed off when i wore the bag crossbody. Love the bag but i have to only wear it with whites and beiges.


----------



## ipekkeles

peppermintpatty said:


> Calf leather. I just got this from Barneys and it is gorgeous! I was pleasantly surprised that it was quite a bit darker than I thought it would be. Now after hearing about color transfer, I wonder if I should send it back. It was such a great price and it is so beautiful. But even at 1,000. it still isn't free KWIM? Thoughts anyone- they'd be greatly appreciated!!!!



I used gentle baby wipes (the ones i use for my daughter since her birth, alcohol-free ones) and wiped the bag in circular motions and the color came right off the leather parts. The suede corners are still dark but i'll try to clean those parts off with a suede eraser.

I have a plaster pink Mulberry that had color transfer from my dark jeans, however this bag didn't even touch my jeans. I wore a dark colored top.


----------



## Rocket_girl

peppermintpatty said:


> Calf leather. I just got this from Barneys and it is gorgeous! I was pleasantly surprised that it was quite a bit darker than I thought it would be. Now after hearing about color transfer, I wonder if I should send it back. It was such a great price and it is so beautiful. But even at 1,000. it still isn't free KWIM? Thoughts anyone- they'd be greatly appreciated!!!!




I bought the same bag in black, also from Barney's, also $1,000. I had to return it after a week because stitcing at the top of one of the handles was already pulling loose.

It was beautiful and unique -- and an amazing deal. The leather is buttery soft, the suede feels a bit crackly out of the box but softens up into something delicious, and the croc makes the look much more interesting than one-dimensional black.

Having said all that, I had to let it go. They were already sold out by then, so no simple exchange. Being Barneys, they would have done whatever I chose: try the local guy; send it to Givenchy, yet that would have meant keeping $1,000 tied up in a bag that I would not even have for an indefinite period of time, and that I would have to baby more than I'd like after getting it back. 

I'm still heartbroken to think of having let it go, but to quote peppermintpatty, $1,000 isn't free, KWIM? I am using my pre-loved black goatskin and not giving it a second thought. That bag, as somoene said wayyy up in this thread, is bomb proof. 

I do wish you and ipekkeles both good luck with your beautiful bags. I wanted you to know that if you do decide to send it back, you're not alone


----------



## Prada Prince

ipekkeles said:


> Thank you! I love the bag but it is extremely prone to color transfer. Somehow it got black from my dark grey linen tank top in a couple of hours. Luckily gentle baby wipes removed most of the color transfer.



I have the same bag, and it got some colour transfer from my dark blue trousers after my first use... Thanks for mentioning that baby wipes helped. I'm going to try that on mine tonight.


----------



## Violet Bleu

ipekkeles said:


> I have no idea, calf i think. Very smooth and soft leather.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't even the jeans that i was wearing, the linen tank top rubbed off when i wore the bag crossbody. Love the bag but i have to only wear it with whites and beiges.



It is such a unique style that it is worth the extra effort! Light colors will complement the bag anyways! So, enjoy your bag well!


----------



## peppermintpatty

That's it! It's going back! I can't deal with having to be that careful and I wear primarily dark clothes!!! I did get the black medium goat Pandora before I got this. At Saks- only 30% off, but since I have never seen that on sale- I am thrilled!!!!! I felt kinda greedy getting another bag, now I won't have to! I bought it online, maybe it will show up on there again. If you're interested, keep an eye on the website and good luck!!!! Thanks everyone so much for all of your feedback


----------



## Violet Bleu

peppermintpatty said:


> That's it! It's going back! I can't deal with having to be that careful and I wear primarily dark clothes!!! I did get the black medium goat Pandora before I got this. At Saks- only 30% off, but since I have never seen that on sale- I am thrilled!!!!! I felt kinda greedy getting another bag, now I won't have to! I bought it online, maybe it will show up on there again. If you're interested, keep an eye on the website and good luck!!!! Thanks everyone so much for all of your feedback



Enjoy your black goatskin Pandora!


----------



## randr21

peppermintpatty said:


> That's it! It's going back! I can't deal with having to be that careful and I wear primarily dark clothes!!! I did get the black medium goat Pandora before I got this. At Saks- only 30% off, but since I have never seen that on sale- I am thrilled!!!!! I felt kinda greedy getting another bag, now I won't have to! I bought it online, maybe it will show up on there again. If you're interested, keep an eye on the website and good luck!!!! Thanks everyone so much for all of your feedback



Black med goat panda is a great deal, its a workhorse bag.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Thanks Violet Bleu and randr21! I have a medium goat navy blue (not sure what the exact name of the color was, but that's the color it is  that I carried last summer. I loved it and I know I will love the black too! Thanks again!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Black goatskin ay 30% off is also a fantastic deal for that bag. You are right that it seldom goes on sale. Congrats on your find!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

Rocket_girl said:


> Black goatskin ay 30% off is also a fantastic deal for that bag. You are right that it seldom goes on sale. Congrats on your find!!!



I saw at PS DEPT $779 medium pandora cherry pink !?

Is it a great price??


----------



## peppermintpatty

Rocket_girl said:


> Black goatskin ay 30% off is also a fantastic deal for that bag. You are right that it seldom goes on sale. Congrats on your find!!!



I thought so too! Brand new and from a store I trust. I couldn't believe my good luck!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## midniteluna

Hey everyone! I just joined the Givenchy Pandora band wagon with my first purchase of a Givenchy Pandora in black with studs..size wise I think it's a medium? I got it for 50% off while transiting in Abu Dhabi airport. I got my leather swatch but the care card/ booklet was not given to me as I was sure it was in the bag when I was trying and going through the compartments..is it worth the trouble to call and have them try to mail it to me? Might there be something else that comes with the bag that he SA might have missed out to give me? 
Also, does the Givenchy dust bag has a Paris word underneath Givenchy? One last query..as I'm super new to Givenchy, I'm not sure how to read the code behind the leather tab? Anyone can share their knowledge?
Here's my new baby! Yet to use it so just a small preview


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I just had a question for you guys...it seems that the consensus is goatskin is more durable than the others; however, after a weeks worth of use I found that here are some dings or scraping on the top of my bag. Do you guys think this is normal? 


Idk if you guys could see the 3 different spots...

Also, is there a way to clean goatskin? It seems that mine got dirty from the zipper...





Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I just had a question for you guys...it seems that the consensus is goatskin is more durable than the others; however, after a weeks worth of use I found that here are some dings or scraping on the top of my bag. Do you guys think this is normal?
> View attachment 3058204
> 
> Idk if you guys could see the 3 different spots...
> 
> Also, is there a way to clean goatskin? It seems that mine got dirty from the zipper...
> View attachment 3058206
> 
> View attachment 3058207
> 
> 
> Thank you!



A bit of wear and tear will inevitably happen. Since you have three in that small area, you may have pressed the top panel against something. 

As for protection and cleaning, read the maintenance thread about Collonil Waterstop. I have had a great experience with it for some rain protection and making it easier to clean my bags. As for the markings from your zipper, I would probably try to find a good quality leather cleaner and do a test clean. They can sometimes strip glazing and sheen and color, so do be conservative with your efforts.


----------



## k5ml3k

hrhsunshine said:


> A bit of wear and tear will inevitably happen. Since you have three in that small area, you may have pressed the top panel against something.
> 
> 
> 
> As for protection and cleaning, read the maintenance thread about Collonil Waterstop. I have had a great experience with it for some rain protection and making it easier to clean my bags. As for the markings from your zipper, I would probably try to find a good quality leather cleaner and do a test clean. They can sometimes strip glazing and sheen and color, so do be conservative with your efforts.




Oh wow, thanks so much!! Any recommendation for cleaner? I thought I saw that it wasn't recommended to treat goatskin with anything, that's why I didn't prior to using it but now I'm thinking maybe I should have. It's such a casual, slouchy bag that I'm not as particular about it if it had been a more structured bag...but it does suck to have all of this after a week of use [emoji17]


----------



## Violet Bleu

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow, thanks so much!! Any recommendation for cleaner? I thought I saw that it wasn't recommended to treat goatskin with anything, that's why I didn't prior to using it but now I'm thinking maybe I should have. It's such a casual, slouchy bag that I'm not as particular about it if it had been a more structured bag...but it does suck to have all of this after a week of use [emoji17]



Aw! I'm sorry about your bag! You don't have to treat goatskin but many members choose to for extra protection from the elements. I'm positive hrhsunshine will provide a good leather cleaner recommendation for you. Honestly, any bag in a light color is going to require a little extra maintenance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

k5ml3k said:


> Oh wow, thanks so much!! Any recommendation for cleaner? I thought I saw that it wasn't recommended to treat goatskin with anything, that's why I didn't prior to using it but now I'm thinking maybe I should have. It's such a casual, slouchy bag that I'm not as particular about it if it had been a more structured bag...but it does suck to have all of this after a week of use [emoji17]



As Violet said, light colored bags do require a bit more TLC.  It is just lousy luck to have that happen after just a week. I use the Collonil on all my Gbags, sheepskin and goatskin. Follow the directions and it works for me each time.  I have Apple brand leather cleanser. Review the maintenance thread. You can read how it and Collonil Waterstop helped keep my pandora clean. Always be conservative when using leather products. Do test spots and use LITTLE amounts at a time. I would maybe use a tiny bit of the cleaner to try to clean those zipper marks but I would not expect too much to happen. Don't overdo the cleaning if the marks don't come off cuz you can strip the glazing or remove color. The best approach is protection to minimize the effects of future wear. 

Read the Givenchy Care Thread in the reference section. Start at post #148.  HTH!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

midniteluna said:


> Hey everyone! I just joined the Givenchy Pandora band wagon with my first purchase of a Givenchy Pandora in black with studs..size wise I think it's a medium? I got it for 50% off while transiting in Abu Dhabi airport. I got my leather swatch but the care card/ booklet was not given to me as I was sure it was in the bag when I was trying and going through the compartments..is it worth the trouble to call and have them try to mail it to me? Might there be something else that comes with the bag that he SA might have missed out to give me?
> Also, does the Givenchy dust bag has a Paris word underneath Givenchy? One last query..as I'm super new to Givenchy, I'm not sure how to read the code behind the leather tab? Anyone can share their knowledge?
> Here's my new baby! Yet to use it so just a small preview
> View attachment 3057901


Very chic congrats


----------



## k5ml3k

hrhsunshine said:


> As Violet said, light colored bags do require a bit more TLC.  It is just lousy luck to have that happen after just a week. I use the Collonil on all my Gbags, sheepskin and goatskin. Follow the directions and it works for me each time.  I have Apple brand leather cleanser. Review the maintenance thread. You can read how it and Collonil Waterstop helped keep my pandora clean. Always be conservative when using leather products. Do test spots and use LITTLE amounts at a time. I would maybe use a tiny bit of the cleaner to try to clean those zipper marks but I would not expect too much to happen. Don't overdo the cleaning if the marks don't come off cuz you can strip the glazing or remove color. The best approach is protection to minimize the effects of future wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the Givenchy Care Thread in the reference section. Start at post #148.  HTH!




Thank you so much hrhsunshine! Not only for the advice but for authenticating it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## hrhsunshine

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much hrhsunshine! Not only for the advice but for authenticating it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Ur most welcome!


----------



## midniteluna

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very chic congrats




Thanks! Do you have any idea if this belongs to a 2015 collection? I can't seem to find details except Kendall Jenner carrying it and some online retailers selling it.


----------



## wj2014

Hey everyone! 
I know the mini pandora grey croc stamp is a couple of seasons old now but if anyone see one floating around I have desperately wanted the bag for ages now. Please let me know!


----------



## wj2014

Also I need some advice on sizing. I'm looking to get a going out bag, one that I can throw my stuff in and take to dinner with my friends, a movie, etc, which size would be better for that? The mini or the small? Thanks!


----------



## Meebah12

wj2014 said:


> Also I need some advice on sizing. I'm looking to get a going out bag, one that I can throw my stuff in and take to dinner with my friends, a movie, etc, which size would be better for that? The mini or the small? Thanks!


I think the mini is just the right size for everything you mentioned. If you want a true "day bag" I think the small may be better suited...


----------



## wj2014

Meebah12 said:


> I think the mini is just the right size for everything you mentioned. If you want a true "day bag" I think the small may be better suited...



Thank you! I'm definitely leaning towards the small!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I just had a question for you guys...it seems that the consensus is goatskin is more durable than the others; however, after a weeks worth of use I found that here are some dings or scraping on the top of my bag. Do you guys think this is normal?
> View attachment 3058204
> 
> Idk if you guys could see the 3 different spots...
> 
> Also, is there a way to clean goatskin? It seems that mine got dirty from the zipper...
> View attachment 3058206
> 
> View attachment 3058207
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Gorgeous pink!


----------



## efeu

wj2014 said:


> Also I need some advice on sizing. I'm looking to get a going out bag, one that I can throw my stuff in and take to dinner with my friends, a movie, etc, which size would be better for that? The mini or the small? Thanks!




the strap length for small is quite long and not adjustable. the one for mini can be adjusted I believe. I have the small and I love it (it holds tons!!) but I changed the strap... and I also like the option of the handle - can wear it over the shoulder or arm.


----------



## wj2014

My question on the small is, can it still be used as an evening bag even though it's larger than the mini (a very casual evening bag). Being able to use it both during the day and the night is a big plus.


----------



## One1cherry

One1cherry said:


> View attachment 2942500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine has a whitish patches on it. What do i do with it? I've tried using a soap solution and wiped it. But now its back. And i found these in a few other places. Thanks.


Updates: I brought it back to Givenchy store and they cleaned it for me. Its still slightly visible after that. They advise i maintain it myself and directed me to a shop that does professional cleaning. I purchased a bottle of cleaner, cream and cloth. I've been maintaining my leather bags with them and they look much better now.


----------



## buonobi

One1cherry said:


> Updates: I brought it back to Givenchy store and they cleaned it for me. Its still slightly visible after that. They advise i maintain it myself and directed me to a shop that does professional cleaning. I purchased a bottle of cleaner, cream and cloth. I've been maintaining my leather bags with them and they look much better now.



thts gd!
xx


----------



## Surferrosa

Good result!


----------



## KensingtonUK

New I givenchy. Can anyone tell me if pandoras ever go on sale in the washed / bumpy leather?  Thank you!!


----------



## Rina337

KensingtonUK said:


> New I givenchy. Can anyone tell me if pandoras ever go on sale in the washed / bumpy leather?  Thank you!!




Usually seasonal colours in most leathers will appear in sales, colours like black or beige etc tends to be a rare find. HTH.


----------



## maariieee

Hi ladies, I am completely torn! I have been pining over a Givenchy Pandora bag for a few years now & think I'm finally going to take the plunge! However I'm from Melbourne, Australia & there are pretty much no stores that have this bag for me to see in person so I have to buy online without seeing it  I originally wanted Medium but now thinking Small might be fine? I prefer the look when carried on the shoulder but just not sure if the handle on the small has enough room to wear on the shoulder comfortably? Measurements on most sites say the handle drop for the small & medium are the same? Would love to get your thoughts! PS. I'm 5'4, regular build, 65kg/140lbs if that helps! Thanks


----------



## Bagproud

maariieee said:


> Hi ladies, I am completely torn! I have been pining over a Givenchy Pandora bag for a few years now & think I'm finally going to take the plunge! However I'm from Melbourne, Australia & there are pretty much no stores that have this bag for me to see in person so I have to buy online without seeing it  I originally wanted Medium but now thinking Small might be fine? I prefer the look when carried on the shoulder but just not sure if the handle on the small has enough room to wear on the shoulder comfortably? Measurements on most sites say the handle drop for the small & medium are the same? Would love to get your thoughts! PS. I'm 5'4, regular build, 65kg/140lbs if that helps! Thanks




Hi, I am in Melbourne also and have a medium Pandora. I love the medium although it is quite large. It is so soft that it squashes down and hangs really well. Have you looked at Marais in Bourke St? They have a good range of Givenchy you could try even if you didn't want to purchase there due to price. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## maariieee

Bagproud said:


> Hi, I am in Melbourne also and have a medium Pandora. I love the medium although it is quite large. It is so soft that it squashes down and hangs really well. Have you looked at Marais in Bourke St? They have a good range of Givenchy you could try even if you didn't want to purchase there due to price.
> 
> Thanks for the reply! No I haven't checked out Marais but will try to soon now that I know they have a good range. I heard they might have stock but thought maybe only 1 or 2 styles. Definitely won't buy from there though.. I guess all I need is to gage the right size for me! Originally I was drawn to medium but now thinking small might be better as an everyday bag as long as it can be worn over the shoulder comfortably!


----------



## Bagproud

maariieee said:


> Bagproud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am in Melbourne also and have a medium Pandora. I love the medium although it is quite large. It is so soft that it squashes down and hangs really well. Have you looked at Marais in Bourke St? They have a good range of Givenchy you could try even if you didn't want to purchase there due to price.
> 
> Thanks for the reply! No I haven't checked out Marais but will try to soon now that I know they have a good range. I heard they might have stock but thought maybe only 1 or 2 styles. Definitely won't buy from there though.. I guess all I need is to gage the right size for me! Originally I was drawn to medium but now thinking small might be better as an everyday bag as long as it can be worn over the shoulder comfortably!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and I hope you find one you love. I wish we had somewhere with a full range of Givenchy at normal prices. I haven't been into Marais for a while so they may not have a Pandora, but I find that you have to ask for the bag you want as most of them are kept out the back. I was looking for a Bal at one stage and they bought out a whole range in the style I requested. There were none on  display. I wish I had bought one then as they were a really good price unlike their Givenchy bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## maariieee

Bagproud said:


> maariieee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and I hope you find one you love. I wish we had somewhere with a full range of Givenchy at normal prices. I haven't been into Marais for a while so they may not have a Pandora, but I find that you have to ask for the bag you want as most of them are kept out the back. I was looking for a Bal at one stage and they bought out a whole range in the style I requested. There were none on  display. I wish I had bought one then as they were a really good price unlike their Givenchy bags.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The prices here are ridiculous. But buying from overseas is also a bit scary not knowing how much duties & taxes will be due upon delivery [emoji53] Reebonz had a small black with gold hardware which I put in my cart but then couldn't decide if I actually want the medium & then it sold! So now I'm kicking myself  hopefully one becomes available again soon!
Click to expand...


----------



## midniteluna

maariieee said:


> Hi ladies, I am completely torn! I have been pining over a Givenchy Pandora bag for a few years now & think I'm finally going to take the plunge! However I'm from Melbourne, Australia & there are pretty much no stores that have this bag for me to see in person so I have to buy online without seeing it  I originally wanted Medium but now thinking Small might be fine? I prefer the look when carried on the shoulder but just not sure if the handle on the small has enough room to wear on the shoulder comfortably? Measurements on most sites say the handle drop for the small & medium are the same? Would love to get your thoughts! PS. I'm 5'4, regular build, 65kg/140lbs if that helps! Thanks




I recently bought a medium pandora when initially I wanted the small cos I thought the medium might be a bit big given that I am bigger built and at 5'2! However, I tried the medium and it hang really nice shoulder carried or even across whereas when I tried the small, it looks a tad small carried across and sits funny on my shoulder! I'm very very happy pleased with the medium pandora! Here's a pic of it


----------



## maariieee

midniteluna said:


> I recently bought a medium pandora when initially I wanted the small cos I thought the medium might be a bit big given that I am bigger built and at 5'2! However, I tried the medium and it hang really nice shoulder carried or even across whereas when I tried the small, it looks a tad small carried across and sits funny on my shoulder! I'm very very happy pleased with the medium pandora! Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 3081730




Thanks for the advice & love your studded Pandora! Argh it's so hard to decide on a size! I thought I was set on small but now I'm thinking medium again haha. I definitely want to be able to carry it on the shoulder using the single handle comfortably. Most mod shots of the small on shoulder I've noticed that the ladies are just wearing a singlet/dress, something pretty thin so I'm worried it won't fit over a jacket. I guess for the price point too I would prefer to get something larger & more versatile? [emoji53]


----------



## Rocket_girl

maariieee said:


> Hi ladies, I am completely torn! I have been pining over a Givenchy Pandora bag for a few years now & think I'm finally going to take the plunge! However I'm from Melbourne, Australia & there are pretty much no stores that have this bag for me to see in person so I have to buy online without seeing it  I originally wanted Medium but now thinking Small might be fine? I prefer the look when carried on the shoulder but just not sure if the handle on the small has enough room to wear on the shoulder comfortably? Measurements on most sites say the handle drop for the small & medium are the same? Would love to get your thoughts! PS. I'm 5'4, regular build, 65kg/140lbs if that helps! Thanks



Yes. On the medium, the satchel handle fits easily on the shoulder- even with a coat on. Seems to be designed for this- everything about this bag is brilliant. It's so incredibly easy and gorgeous to carry/ use/ get into. I hardly reach for a different bag. Ever.


----------



## midniteluna

maariieee said:


> Thanks for the advice & love your studded Pandora! Argh it's so hard to decide on a size! I thought I was set on small but now I'm thinking medium again haha. I definitely want to be able to carry it on the shoulder using the single handle comfortably. Most mod shots of the small on shoulder I've noticed that the ladies are just wearing a singlet/dress, something pretty thin so I'm worried it won't fit over a jacket. I guess for the price point too I would prefer to get something larger & more versatile? [emoji53]




Thanks! I love it too!! Honestly, I was a little skeptical with medium but I came to love it especially after trying it in person! That's when I purchased it on the spot lol the medium is a fantastic size! I wanted a small because I've got a lot of big bags but the medium pandora didn't even feel like a 'big' bag! And I feel the bag suits all occasion! Do share your purchase here when you made up your mind [emoji6] good luck deciding!


----------



## iheartauburn

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs




I just bought this bag for $996 shipped! Sooo excited! Do you still love it?


----------



## hedur

iheartauburn said:


> I just bought this bag for $996 shipped! Sooo excited! Do you still love it?



Great price!  Congrats!  Can I ask where you got it from?

I just received the black medium in goat from matchesfashion but was surprised how small it seemed to me.  For a moment I wondered if I had accidentally gotten the small!  I found the large on farfetch so I've ordered that one as well to compare.

I can see myself eventually getting this in a few different sizes/colors.  Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## iheartauburn

I found it on Saks website in their clearance section! I hope it's not too small. It was final sale. A little nervous about that!!


----------



## elainie13

My small and medium pandora with my Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: the designs (like how to carry that bags) are similar but the quality of the pandoras are so much better!  And the zippers are so much easier to use!


----------



## _purseaddict_

elainie13 said:


> My small and medium pandora with my Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: the designs (like how to carry that bags) are similar but the quality of the pandoras are so much better!  And the zippers are so much easier to use!




Hello elainie. Thank you for photo, this is off topic but I really like pandora bag and I wonder if you could share more about size differences between small and medium pandora and also what can fit inside both bags in Givenchy thread? Thank you so much.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Oh lol. This is Givenchy thread. Sorry I thought it's Mansur Gavriel thread.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elainie13 said:


> My small and medium pandora with my Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: the designs (like how to carry that bags) are similar but the quality of the pandoras are so much better!  And the zippers are so much easier to use!


Love your collection


----------



## maariieee

midniteluna said:


> Thanks! I love it too!! Honestly, I was a little skeptical with medium but I came to love it especially after trying it in person! That's when I purchased it on the spot lol the medium is a fantastic size! I wanted a small because I've got a lot of big bags but the medium pandora didn't even feel like a 'big' bag! And I feel the bag suits all occasion! Do share your purchase here when you made up your mind [emoji6] good luck deciding!




That's it! Going to Marais tomorrow to check out the sizes in real life so I can finally make my purchase as soon as I see the right one [emoji16] Thanks for all the advice ladies!


----------



## maariieee

Rocket_girl said:


> Yes. On the medium, the satchel handle fits easily on the shoulder- even with a coat on. Seems to be designed for this- everything about this bag is brilliant. It's so incredibly easy and gorgeous to carry/ use/ get into. I hardly reach for a different bag. Ever.




Haha I don't think I would put it down either! Ah good to know it fits even over a coat [emoji4]


----------



## midniteluna

elainie13 said:


> My small and medium pandora with my Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: the designs (like how to carry that bags) are similar but the quality of the pandoras are so much better!  And the zippers are so much easier to use!




Love your small pandora with gold hardware! That's a rarity! *drool*


----------



## mommyof5

Hi everyone! Thank you for this thread! I am hooked! Presenting my first Givenchy bag, medium pandora Charcoal color with silver hardware....she is gorgeous! Got her from Lindepalais, fast shipping and a little cheaper than US after 10% coupon and no tax! 

And now I'm torn, found a reseller with the "anthracite" medium with gold hardware for less than half price of new...is that too close in color? Its definitely more brown than this charcoal but this may turn more taupe with time? It's such a great deal, thinking that can be my bag out with kids, Then I can take better care of my newer one, or are they too ridiculously similar? Save the $ for a different color or larger size?


----------



## iheartauburn

Y'all. This love just arrived!! Sadly there was a mistake made by Saks on another bag I purchased (sent me a mini instead of medium size bag) and it's now sold out. They agreed to do an extra 10% off this bag. The grand total for thus bag was $896!! I am soooo excited! It is stuffed with paper right now but I can't wait to swap my bags out so I can use it!


----------



## muchstuff

midniteluna said:


> I recently bought a medium pandora when initially I wanted the small cos I thought the medium might be a bit big given that I am bigger built and at 5'2! However, I tried the medium and it hang really nice shoulder carried or even across whereas when I tried the small, it looks a tad small carried across and sits funny on my shoulder! I'm very very happy pleased with the medium pandora! Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 3081730



Ahhh, I want one! It's gorgeous!


----------



## iheartauburn

muchstuff said:


> Ahhh, I want one! It's gorgeous!



Me too!


----------



## hedur

iheartauburn said:


> Y'all. This love just arrived!! Sadly there was a mistake made by Saks on another bag I purchased (sent me a mini instead of medium size bag) and it's now sold out. They agreed to do an extra 10% off this bag. The grand total for thus bag was $896!! I am soooo excited! It is stuffed with paper right now but I can't wait to swap my bags out so I can use it!



Stunning!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mommyof5 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for this thread! I am hooked! Presenting my first Givenchy bag, medium pandora Charcoal color with silver hardware....she is gorgeous! Got her from Lindepalais, fast shipping and a little cheaper than US after 10% coupon and no tax!
> 
> And now I'm torn, found a reseller with the "anthracite" medium with gold hardware for less than half price of new...is that too close in color? Its definitely more brown than this charcoal but this may turn more taupe with time? It's such a great deal, thinking that can be my bag out with kids, Then I can take better care of my newer one, or are they too ridiculously similar? Save the $ for a different color or larger size?



I had an anthracite pandora and yours looks so similar in color. The leather will patina a bit with use, adding nice warmth and richness. Your bag is lovely and I love the silver hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

iheartauburn said:


> Y'all. This love just arrived!! Sadly there was a mistake made by Saks on another bag I purchased (sent me a mini instead of medium size bag) and it's now sold out. They agreed to do an extra 10% off this bag. The grand total for thus bag was $896!! I am soooo excited! It is stuffed with paper right now but I can't wait to swap my bags out so I can use it!



Wow! What an INSANE deal! Glad they tried to make it up to you. Congrats!


----------



## iheartauburn

hrhsunshine said:


> Wow! What an INSANE deal! Glad they tried to make it up to you. Congrats!



Thanks!! My husband was like, "do you NEED this?" Hmm....yes lol.


----------



## hrhsunshine

iheartauburn said:


> Thanks!! My husband was like, "do you NEED this?" Hmm....yes lol.



Lol! Such a silly man to ask that...should know there is no more NEED... ALL about WANT


----------



## hedur

I've been looking at different Pandoras for weeks and came across this gorgeous neutral today on lindelepalais.com.  I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've seen it:



http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/42756

Does anyone know the official name of the color or anywhere else I can find it?


----------



## ingriface

Got my Givenchy Pandora medium in black a few weeks ago. On sale in Oslo, Norway! Approx 1200$ Just like this one(except this one is in brown)
http://www.farfetch.com/de/shopping/women/item10897305.aspx 

Love the gold hardware on this one and the bigger metal pieces where the handle attaches. And the handle just hangs so perfectly on the shoulder.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hedur said:


> I've been looking at different Pandoras for weeks and came across this gorgeous neutral today on lindelepalais.com.  I'm pretty sure it's the first time I've seen it:
> View attachment 3085224
> 
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/42756
> 
> Does anyone know the official name of the color or anywhere else I can find it?


Great beautiful color!


----------



## KensingtonUK

ingriface said:


> Got my Givenchy Pandora medium in black a few weeks ago. On sale in Oslo, Norway! Approx 1200$ Just like this one(except this one is in brown)
> http://www.farfetch.com/de/shopping/women/item10897305.aspx
> 
> Love the gold hardware on this one and the bigger metal pieces where the handle attaches. And the handle just hangs so perfectly on the shoulder.




Wow great deal and in Norway none the less!!!


----------



## advaitaw

I'm thinking of getting the Small Pandora in black. I'm worried about the straps, I'm 5'3". I don't want it to look too big or sit too much below the hips.

Any other ways of reducing the strap other than knotting? Can it somehow be looped between the rings to make it smaller?


----------



## solitudelove

iheartauburn said:


> Y'all. This love just arrived!! Sadly there was a mistake made by Saks on another bag I purchased (sent me a mini instead of medium size bag) and it's now sold out. They agreed to do an extra 10% off this bag. The grand total for thus bag was $896!! I am soooo excited! It is stuffed with paper right now but I can't wait to swap my bags out so I can use it!


$896 is SUCH a great deal!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!  It's a lovely bag and the leather is so soft!


----------



## iheartauburn

solitudelove said:


> $896 is SUCH a great deal!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!  It's a lovely bag and the leather is so soft!



Thank you!! It's super soft. I absolutely love it. I hadn't seen one in person so I was hesitant (Final Sale purchase!) but I love it


----------



## mommyof5

hrhsunshine said:


> I had an anthracite pandora and yours looks so similar in color. The leather will patina a bit with use, adding nice warmth and richness. Your bag is lovely and I love the silver hw.


Thank you!


----------



## diYchante

elainie13 said:


> My small and medium pandora with my Mansur Gavriel Lady bag: the designs (like how to carry that bags) are similar but the quality of the pandoras are so much better!  And the zippers are so much easier to use!



Lovely collection you got there! I wondered if the left one is heavier than usual due to those 4 extra giant studs? I like the edgy look of it and want one. But worried if it's heavy. My medium pandora like yours on the right is not heavy (I think). 
Thanks!


----------



## lovemyevelyne

Can someone post (or direct me to a post) where I can see someone carrying both a small Pandora and a medium? Trying to decide on size and am ordering online, so can't try them on myself. Thanks!


----------



## elainie13

diYchante said:


> Lovely collection you got there! I wondered if the left one is heavier than usual due to those 4 extra giant studs? I like the edgy look of it and want one. But worried if it's heavy. My medium pandora like yours on the right is not heavy (I think).
> Thanks!


Hi diYchante, the studs actually don't add any real extra weight to the bag.  I love the pandoras because they're so lightweight!


----------



## pandarella

After reading this thread, it convinced me that I need the pandora!! Did some online price comparison and found the cheapest to be at Farfetch as I live in AUS.  I've read that some people had issues with this boutique in the past, the price is just too good to pass up? It's a lot cheaper than other boutiques. http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...em-10761674.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=lp_30_38_ I should be receiving it on Monday/Tuesday so fingers crossed all goes well! Will keep you updated.


----------



## NJU73K

pandarella said:


> After reading this thread, it convinced me that I need the pandora!! Did some online price comparison and found the cheapest to be at Farfetch as I live in AUS.  I've read that some people had issues with this boutique in the past, the price is just too good to pass up? It's a lot cheaper than other boutiques. http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...em-10761674.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=lp_30_38_ I should be receiving it on Monday/Tuesday so fingers crossed all goes well! Will keep you updated.



Hi Pandarella,

We must've ordered the same bag at the similar times!
I'm from Aus too, and tracking says i should be receiving by Tuesday, however as its at the depot already, I'm hoping to get it tomorrow!!!

I also noticed how much cheaper it was, compared to other sites, when i thought this bag was 2k+ the whole time.

I can't wait, I've wanted this bag for years and just bit the bullet and bought it when i saw it for that price.
Hope you love yours as much as I'll love mine &#128522;


----------



## pandarella

NJU73K said:


> Hi Pandarella,
> 
> We must've ordered the same bag at the similar times!
> I'm from Aus too, and tracking says i should be receiving by Tuesday, however as its at the depot already, I'm hoping to get it tomorrow!!!
> 
> I also noticed how much cheaper it was, compared to other sites, when i thought this bag was 2k+ the whole time.
> 
> I can't wait, I've wanted this bag for years and just bit the bullet and bought it when i saw it for that price.
> Hope you love yours as much as I'll love mine &#128522;


Ah exciting! I placed my order on Thursday but been monitoring the tracking and it's on its way now to AUS. I think I should receive it tomorrow as well  

It will be my first Givenchy bag! Yes I will definitely! Keep us posted!


----------



## Wudge

pandarella said:


> After reading this thread, it convinced me that I need the pandora!! Did some online price comparison and found the cheapest to be at Farfetch as I live in AUS.  I've read that some people had issues with this boutique in the past, the price is just too good to pass up? It's a lot cheaper than other boutiques. http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...em-10761674.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=lp_30_38_ I should be receiving it on Monday/Tuesday so fingers crossed all goes well! Will keep you updated.





NJU73K said:


> Hi Pandarella,
> 
> We must've ordered the same bag at the similar times!
> I'm from Aus too, and tracking says i should be receiving by Tuesday, however as its at the depot already, I'm hoping to get it tomorrow!!!
> 
> I also noticed how much cheaper it was, compared to other sites, when i thought this bag was 2k+ the whole time.
> 
> I can't wait, I've wanted this bag for years and just bit the bullet and bought it when i saw it for that price.
> Hope you love yours as much as I'll love mine &#128522;



This is fun! I'm from Australia too and I'm picking up my new Pandora from the post office tomorrow! Mine's not from Farfetch though. Careful, with this kind of influx of Pandora's they'll soon be legislating to turn the Panda's back.


----------



## pandarella

Wudge said:


> This is fun! I'm from Australia too and I'm picking up my new Pandora from the post office tomorrow! Mine's not from Farfetch though. Careful, with this kind of influx of Pandora's they'll soon be legislating to turn the Panda's back.


Yay! How exciting! I hope that won't be the case!

Where did you get your Panda from?


----------



## Wudge

pandarella said:


> Yay! How exciting! I hope that won't be the case!
> 
> Where did you get your Panda from?



I bought mine from Matchesfashion in the UK, they offered the best price for the colour that I wanted.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Givenchy-Pandora-medium-sugar-leather-bag-1019875


----------



## NJU73K

Wudge said:


> I bought mine from Matchesfashion in the UK, they offered the best price for the colour that I wanted.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Givenchy-Pandora-medium-sugar-leather-bag-1019875


 


Ahhh the dark blue medium looks beautiful!!!
For me, it was such a hard decision trying to decide between the two sizes!
What drew me more to the small was the longer strap, and being able to wear it as a crossbody comfortably.
I hope I've made the right choice in size


----------



## Wudge

NJU73K said:


> Ahhh the dark blue medium looks beautiful!!!
> For me, it was such a hard decision trying to decide between the two sizes!
> What drew me more to the small was the longer strap, and being able to wear it as a crossbody comfortably.
> I hope I've made the right choice in size



Me too, I debated between small and medium. Good luck, I can't wait to see your new baby.


----------



## pandarella

Wudge said:


> I bought mine from Matchesfashion in the UK, they offered the best price for the colour that I wanted.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Givenchy-Pandora-medium-sugar-leather-bag-1019875


Love the colour, it's gorgeous!!! I haven't ordered from that site before but will definitely check it out when I'm on the hunt for my next bag  Can't wait for us to receive our Pandas!


----------



## Wudge

pandarella said:


> Love the colour, it's gorgeous!!! I haven't ordered from that site before but will definitely check it out when I'm on the hunt for my next bag  Can't wait for us to receive our Pandas!



Thanks pandarella. I love Matchesfashion, I've shopped there on a number of occasions and always had a positive experience.

3 Aussie Panda triplets! Yay!


----------



## KensingtonUK

So crazy!!! So I went and check farfetch and placed two bags in my cart and kept the Australian price as I have clicked on your links.  The conversion should have ended up being 1700us which is 2350aus,,,then when I went to convert the $ on farfetch, it changed to $3000.  Moral of the story, buy your stuff in Australian dollars with a credit card that doesn't have foreign fees.  So crazy!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

KensingtonUK said:


> So crazy!!! So I went and check farfetch and placed two bags in my cart and kept the Australian price as I have clicked on your links.  The conversion should have ended up being 1700us which is 2350aus,,,then when I went to convert the $ on farfetch, it changed to $3000.  Moral of the story, buy your stuff in Australian dollars with a credit card that doesn't have foreign fees.  So crazy!!




Follow up.  I called them and you can only pay the currency for the location it is being ship. So for example the mini cross body is usd$1150 in the U.S., USD$980 in the UK, USD$850 in Euros and USD$750 in Australia!  So crazy!! Wish I had an Aussie friend coming to the states soon as I would have totally bought one!! Aussie girls, buy from farfetch!!!


----------



## NJU73K

The bag is here!!!!!!!
I'm so happy, it's perfect and not as small as i imagined it to be. The strap is the right length for me, to use for both shoulder and crossbody. For reference, I'm  161cm / 5.25 ft &#128525;&#128149;

Hope you receive yours soon wudge & pandarella!


----------



## Jennilee

mommyof5 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for this thread! I am hooked! Presenting my first Givenchy bag, medium pandora Charcoal color with silver hardware....she is gorgeous! Got her from Lindepalais, fast shipping and a little cheaper than US after 10% coupon and no tax!
> 
> And now I'm torn, found a reseller with the "anthracite" medium with gold hardware for less than half price of new...is that too close in color? Its definitely more brown than this charcoal but this may turn more taupe with time? It's such a great deal, thinking that can be my bag out with kids, Then I can take better care of my newer one, or are they too ridiculously similar? Save the $ for a different color or larger size?


Your bag is to die for! Congratulations! This is the exact combo I am looking for, but I would prefer large if I can find one. Do you mind if I ask if you have seen one anywhere else, medium or large? I have seen a couple with gold hardware but I love the charcoal with the silver hardware. I'm also open to the idea of the Pepe leather in black with silver hardware in medium or large. 

I have been eyeing the Pandoras for quite some time but was on a Balenciaga kick for a while so this will be my first Givenchy purchase. So excited!!!!


----------



## mommyof5

Jennilee said:


> Your bag is to die for! Congratulations! This is the exact combo I am looking for, but I would prefer large if I can find one. Do you mind if I ask if you have seen one anywhere else, medium or large? I have seen a couple with gold hardware but I love the charcoal with the silver hardware. I'm also open to the idea of the Pepe leather in black with silver hardware in medium or large.
> 
> I have been eyeing the Pandoras for quite some time but was on a Balenciaga kick for a while so this will be my first Givenchy purchase. So excited!!!!



Thanks Jennilee! I love it, it is sooooo beautiful! I did first see one IRL at Saks, it is the charcoal color (gray), and has silver hardware. They had it next to an anthracite with gold hardware, which was more taupe/ brown, both amazing bags but I preferred this combo. I ended up buying it from Lindepalais.com, they are an italian store which offered a coupon when you sign up for emails/your first purchase. The price was less, duties and taxes included so the savings were great. They have/had the medium size, and it was on my doorstep a week later.  (Keep in mind you may not get an immediate email confirming the shipment, but rest assured they're very reputable and will handle the order well). Good luck! It's a really gorgeous bag.


----------



## Jennilee

mommyof5 said:


> Thanks Jennilee! I love it, it is sooooo beautiful! I did first see one IRL at Saks, it is the charcoal color (gray), and has silver hardware. They had it next to an anthracite with gold hardware, which was more taupe/ brown, both amazing bags but I preferred this combo. I ended up buying it from Lindepalais.com, they are an italian store which offered a coupon when you sign up for emails/your first purchase. The price was less, duties and taxes included so the savings were great. They have/had the medium size, and it was on my doorstep a week later.  (Keep in mind you may not get an immediate email confirming the shipment, but rest assured they're very reputable and will handle the order well). Good luck! It's a really gorgeous bag.


Thanks for the info! I checked their website the other day but didn't see the bag. Maybe I will call them tomorrow, can't hurt. Saks has the Charcoal on their website but doesn't list the hardware color. I'm thinking about ordering it as it does kind of look silver in the photos. The light gold isn't bad either but I really LOVE the silver with the charcoal. Please keep me in mind if you come across another and keep enjoying your gorgeous bag


----------



## maariieee

I ended up checking out Marais in Melbourne to decide once & for all which size to get & so glad I checked them out in person! Small was way too small for me as soon as I saw it & even medium was smaller than expected but was more my size compared to the large so I decided medium was definitely it! I originally thought I would get lucky on Reebonz.com but also discovered farfetch.com like you ladies above! I ordered my perfect Pandora in washed black sheepskin with gold hardware in medium on Thursday night from a boutique in Italy. I don't know what it was but I had a bad feeling about so was tracking the thing like crazy & it arrived today! Very impressed with shipping! But just as a thought, they sent the wrong bag! [emoji36] They sent the right size & leather except it has silver hardware instead of gold hmph. The bag will be going back (free returns & they even collect it from you which is handy) but here's a photo anyway... Customer Service has been great so far & they're even trying to confirm which boutiques have the correct combination I'm after! They will also honour the 10% discount & free shipping but having to wait potentially another week or so is just so annoyiiiing [emoji19] Anyway, will update you all again if I manage to get my hands on that perfect Pandora!


----------



## Wudge

KensingtonUK said:


> Follow up.  I called them and you can only pay the currency for the location it is being ship. So for example the mini cross body is usd$1150 in the U.S., USD$980 in the UK, USD$850 in Euros and USD$750 in Australia!  So crazy!! Wish I had an Aussie friend coming to the states soon as I would have totally bought one!! Aussie girls, buy from farfetch!!!



That's good to know, thanks so much for posting this info.



NJU73K said:


> The bag is here!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy, it's perfect and not as small as i imagined it to be. The strap is the right length for me, to use for both shoulder and crossbody. For reference, I'm  161cm / 5.25 ft &#128525;&#128149;
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon wudge & pandarella!



Stunning! The black is so rich! I love it!
Mine arrived today but I haven't had an opportunity to take a picture yet, hopefully tomorrow. BTW I love it, the colour is exactly what I wanted and I'm so impressed with Matchesfashion, 4 days from UK to Oz!



maariieee said:


> I ended up checking out Marais in Melbourne to decide once & for all which size to get & so glad I checked them out in person! Small was way too small for me as soon as I saw it & even medium was smaller than expected but was more my size compared to the large so I decided medium was definitely it! I originally thought I would get lucky on Reebonz.com but also discovered farfetch.com like you ladies above! I ordered my perfect Pandora in washed black sheepskin with gold hardware in medium on Thursday night from a boutique in Italy. I don't know what it was but I had a bad feeling about so was tracking the thing like crazy & it arrived today! Very impressed with shipping! But just as a thought, they sent the wrong bag! [emoji36] They sent the right size & leather except it has silver hardware instead of gold hmph. The bag will be going back (free returns & they even collect it from you which is handy) but here's a photo anyway... Customer Service has been great so far & they're even trying to confirm which boutiques have the correct combination I'm after! They will also honour the 10% discount & free shipping but having to wait potentially another week or so is just so annoyiiiing [emoji19] Anyway, will update you all again if I manage to get my hands on that perfect Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093423



Oh no! All that anticipation and then disappointment. I hope it's resolved quickly. I know exactly how you feel, about a year ago I ordered an Antigona from Harrods...I opened the box and...it was a Balmain jacket! I was so disappointed.


----------



## efeu

NJU73K said:


> The bag is here!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy, it's perfect and not as small as i imagined it to be. The strap is the right length for me, to use for both shoulder and crossbody. For reference, I'm  161cm / 5.25 ft [emoji7][emoji177]
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon wudge & pandarella!




congrats! the small size is perfect


----------



## pandarella

NJU73K said:


> The bag is here!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy, it's perfect and not as small as i imagined it to be. The strap is the right length for me, to use for both shoulder and crossbody. For reference, I'm  161cm / 5.25 ft &#128525;&#128149;
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon wudge & pandarella!


Its gorgeous!! Congrats  Which leather did you get? I've received mine in goat leather.


----------



## NJU73K

efeu said:


> congrats! the small size is perfect



Thank you &#9786;






pandarella said:


> Its gorgeous!! Congrats  Which leather did you get? I've received mine in goat leather.



I got the goatskin &#128522;


----------



## blackstar

beichubs said:


> Thank you ladies for your opinions! I just got her today. Small pandora in charcoal pepe leather. Weeee!!!



Gorgeous!! The charcoal and antique-y gold zips make an awesome combination. May I ask how much it was at I assume full retail price here in Manila? Thanks!


----------



## purseonal obsession

blackstar said:


> Gorgeous!! The charcoal and antique-y gold zips make an awesome combination. May I ask how much it was at I assume full retail price here in Manila? Thanks!



Hi! I bought it from shangrila at Php 84k. And the medium one at Php 96k. Both in pepe leather  the sugar grained ones are more expensive, I believe it ranges from 90k-100k+ for both the small and medium sizes.


----------



## lovemyevelyne

So I received a medium today and wow is it big!! Good think I also ordered a small which should arrive tomorrow. I'm 5'2" and about 125 lbs. it's really big on me.


----------



## aistepaiste29

Hello ladies, i need your help.I purchased Givenchy Pandora bag from private seller on ebay.Bag proved to be replica im pretty sure it is.The single handle stitching is facing wrong side the leather is not that great the shape the zippers its just not right.Ill attach pictures.I dont think so it could be manufacturers fault to place handle like this.Please let me know what you all think.I paid nearly 700 euros for this bag and i filed a dispute via pp to get my money back because i truly believe this bag is totally fake.I need your help and your opinions for paypal.Thank you Please!!


----------



## Wudge

My new baby.





I'm in love with this colour!


----------



## Lisa Dewi

Just for sharing. I bought my Pandora a month ago in Givenchy store in IFC Hong Kong, when I was in business travel. It cost HKD 15,300 for the pebe leather grey Pandora, silver hardware. Pricey, but I've been longing for this bag so I decided to buy it despite the price. Today I visit Reebonz (the online store) and found the exact bag for the price of HKD 14,000! I'm so shocked and regret my purchase... Help me please to feel better...


----------



## Rina337

Wudge said:


> My new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!




Beautiful, is this the oil blue?


----------



## NJU73K

Wudge said:


> My new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this colour!



The blue is absolutely beautiful!!!
Congrats &#128587;&#128076;


----------



## KensingtonUK

Lisa Dewi said:


> Just for sharing. I bought my Pandora a month ago in Givenchy store in IFC Hong Kong, when I was in business travel. It cost HKD 15,300 for the pebe leather grey Pandora, silver hardware. Pricey, but I've been longing for this bag so I decided to buy it despite the price. Today I visit Reebonz (the online store) and found the exact bag for the price of HKD 14,000! I'm so shocked and regret my purchase... Help me please to feel better...




Hate when that happens but it so much more fun picking it out in person, choosing the exact bag, etc.  feel great about your purchase.  1300HKD isn't thaaaaat much is it?  Perhaps just a nice dinner?


----------



## Meebah12

Lisa Dewi said:


> Just for sharing. I bought my Pandora a month ago in Givenchy store in IFC Hong Kong, when I was in business travel. It cost HKD 15,300 for the pebe leather grey Pandora, silver hardware. Pricey, but I've been longing for this bag so I decided to buy it despite the price. Today I visit Reebonz (the online store) and found the exact bag for the price of HKD 14,000! I'm so shocked and regret my purchase... Help me please to feel better...


I think it's great that you treated yourself to something nice and unique, even if it was a bit pricier. You didn't have to wait for it to arrive in the mail, you got to use it immediately. I bet it looks great on you, too!


----------



## dodgygirl

Lisa Dewi said:


> Just for sharing. I bought my Pandora a month ago in Givenchy store in IFC Hong Kong, when I was in business travel. It cost HKD 15,300 for the pebe leather grey Pandora, silver hardware. Pricey, but I've been longing for this bag so I decided to buy it despite the price. Today I visit Reebonz (the online store) and found the exact bag for the price of HKD 14,000! I'm so shocked and regret my purchase... Help me please to feel better...



Don't feel bad! You wouldn't have known it would come up on Reebonz at a slightly lower price. If you waited, it might not have turned up at all then you wouldn't have this beautiful Pandora!
I know it sucks, saving a bit of money is always good but at least you've gotten a months use out of it and buying from the actual Givenchy store must have been a good experience 
Hope you feel better about it, enjoy your lovely purchase!


----------



## Wudge

Rina337 said:


> Beautiful, is this the oil blue?



I've seen it described variously as midnight blue and dark blue. You can never be too sure with Givenchy, they're a little lax when it comes to naming colours.



NJU73K said:


> The blue is absolutely beautiful!!!
> Congrats &#128587;&#128076;



Thank you!


----------



## Lisa Dewi

Thx all... That's so right I wouldn't hv known it would come up on Reebonz with lower price... Also right that experience of buying from real Givenchy store was something you won't get from online shopping... And I can enjoy the bag right away at the time I really want it... If I didn't buy it there is always a risk I will never get the back or the price already increased... Guess I feel better now...


----------



## dkirana1

Hi,

Well i do think this is a fake as well.

1. The handle is facing the wrong side. 
2. I dont know whether the dustbag is supposed to be GIVENCHY's or a replacement, but if it is supposed to be GIVENCHY's its not. The real dustbag has black waxy string.

You should get your money back!


----------



## dkirana1

aistepaiste29 said:


> Hello ladies, i need your help.I purchased Givenchy Pandora bag from private seller on ebay.Bag proved to be replica im pretty sure it is.The single handle stitching is facing wrong side the leather is not that great the shape the zippers its just not right.Ill attach pictures.I dont think so it could be manufacturers fault to place handle like this.Please let me know what you all think.I paid nearly 700 euros for this bag and i filed a dispute via pp to get my money back because i truly believe this bag is totally fake.I need your help and your opinions for paypal.Thank you Please!!




Hi,

Well i do think this is a fake as well.

1. The handle is facing the wrong side. 
2. I dont know whether the dustbag is supposed to be GIVENCHY's or a replacement, but if it is supposed to be GIVENCHY's its not. The real dustbag has black waxy string.

You should get your money back!


----------



## aistepaiste29

dkirana1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i do think this is a fake as well.
> 
> 1. The handle is facing the wrong side.
> 2. I dont know whether the dustbag is supposed to be GIVENCHY's or a replacement, but if it is supposed to be GIVENCHY's its not. The real dustbag has black waxy string.
> 
> You should get your money back!


Hi, yes im trying to get my money back i opened a case via pp i really hope i will get my money back this is ridiculous im so angry over this and i noticed it is common for fake bags to arrive from France.


----------



## maariieee

Arrggh after years of pining I finally own my dream Givenchy Pandora [emoji7] Medium Washed Sheepskin Leather with Gold Hardware. After an initial hiccup of receiving the wrong bag (silver hardware instead of gold), farfetch.com were amazing with sourcing the correct bag, refunding the incorrect order & even price matching! So happy with the service, would definitely recommend [emoji106] Really quick service too! New order was placed Tuesday morning Melb, Aust time & received this morning! Will post some photos tomorrow when there's natural light! Yaaaay [emoji13]


----------



## Wudge

maariieee said:


> Arrggh after years of pining I finally own my dream Givenchy Pandora [emoji7] Medium Washed Sheepskin Leather with Gold Hardware. After an initial hiccup of receiving the wrong bag (silver hardware instead of gold), farfetch.com were amazing with sourcing the correct bag, refunding the incorrect order & even price matching! So happy with the service, would definitely recommend [emoji106] Really quick service too! New order was placed Tuesday morning Melb, Aust time & received this morning! Will post some photos tomorrow when there's natural light! Yaaaay [emoji13]



Congratulations. I'm glad everything was sorted out so quickly for you.


----------



## KensingtonUK

maariieee said:


> Arrggh after years of pining I finally own my dream Givenchy Pandora [emoji7] Medium Washed Sheepskin Leather with Gold Hardware. After an initial hiccup of receiving the wrong bag (silver hardware instead of gold), farfetch.com were amazing with sourcing the correct bag, refunding the incorrect order & even price matching! So happy with the service, would definitely recommend [emoji106] Really quick service too! New order was placed Tuesday morning Melb, Aust time & received this morning! Will post some photos tomorrow when there's natural light! Yaaaay [emoji13]




That's awesome and Australia is the best place to buy farfetch.  No clue why but their exchange rates is hundreds cheaper than euro, pound or US dollar.  So jealous!!!


----------



## wj2014

Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?


----------



## randr21

wj2014 said:


> Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?



I personally prefer the medium, so I think it may not be a bad idea to get a med next time.  It's the perfect travel bag and it really helps on days you need to lug around more stuff. 

Good to have options, and another reason to add another color to the G family.

Wanted to add that if you're as tall as Kendall, then med is a good size.  I dont think you made a mistake.  Sounds like you really like your small.


----------



## Alibaba2014

wj2014 said:


> Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?




I have both small and medium. I must say I use my medium more often just because I do use it for work. I use the small one for running errands. Good to have both sizes I think.


----------



## Wudge

wj2014 said:


> Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?



The Pandora is the kind of bag that you can easily have more than one of, they each look so unique and individual. I'd hang on to the small as it suits your needs and consider adding a medium in the future, perhaps in a different leather, colour or pattern.


----------



## buonobi

wj2014 said:


> Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?




Medium is not so large.
I am 163cm tall.
And it is very suitable for me to carry daily stuff.


----------



## mpurse.shoes

Anyone selling mini pandora croc stamped in washed black


----------



## notyourtoy

maariieee said:


> I ended up checking out Marais in Melbourne to decide once & for all which size to get & so glad I checked them out in person! Small was way too small for me as soon as I saw it & even medium was smaller than expected but was more my size compared to the large so I decided medium was definitely it! I originally thought I would get lucky on Reebonz.com but also discovered farfetch.com like you ladies above! I ordered my perfect Pandora in washed black sheepskin with gold hardware in medium on Thursday night from a boutique in Italy. I don't know what it was but I had a bad feeling about so was tracking the thing like crazy & it arrived today! Very impressed with shipping! But just as a thought, they sent the wrong bag! [emoji36] They sent the right size & leather except it has silver hardware instead of gold hmph. The bag will be going back (free returns & they even collect it from you which is handy) but here's a photo anyway... Customer Service has been great so far & they're even trying to confirm which boutiques have the correct combination I'm after! They will also honour the 10% discount & free shipping but having to wait potentially another week or so is just so annoyiiiing [emoji19] Anyway, will update you all again if I manage to get my hands on that perfect Pandora!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093423



Omg. One time I shopped off of farfetch.com for a pair of hudson trousers, they sent me the wrong pair and the customer service representative i was dealing with refused to let me exchange and even went so far as to tell me that i got a good deal on the pants because the ones i ordered were less expensive than the ones they sent me... 

Anyway. glad you received better service. hoping when i order the large pandora they won't screw up!!!


----------



## maariieee

notyourtoy said:


> Omg. One time I shopped off of farfetch.com for a pair of hudson trousers, they sent me the wrong pair and the customer service representative i was dealing with refused to let me exchange and even went so far as to tell me that i got a good deal on the pants because the ones i ordered were less expensive than the ones they sent me...
> 
> Anyway. glad you received better service. hoping when i order the large pandora they won't screw up!!!




Oh no that sucks! I hope you were able to sort it out? From reading their returns policy they don't tend to do exchanges. I think you have to return the incorrect item & place a new order.. Unless they can work something out with the boutique if they do have the correct item you're looking for.. I did an updated post after finally receiving the correct bag but in general my experience with farfetch.com was pretty pleasant considering the mix up & I'm super happy with my first Givenchy bag! I would be happy to use farfetch.com again if I see a good deal!


----------



## maariieee

wj2014 said:


> Hey everyone! So I am on the go a lot, constantly getting up and going somewhere (I'm a college student) so when I was looking for a new everyday bag I wanted something not so big that it was a hassle for me to carry, but not too small like a mini pandora to where I couldn't hold all my stuff. Well I decided on the small and am very happy. Looks great and holds my stuff plus a lot more. My dilemma is did I make the wrong decision? Should I have gotten a medium? I live in the south and don't have access to a store to try them on, so I had to go by pictures. With more recent pictures of Kendall Jenner wearing a studded medium it doesn't look as large as I thought originally at all. The small is the absolute perfect size storage wise, but I'm never opposed to more space. Advice?




Hey! I was also trying to decide for a long time whether to get small or medium & only had photos to go off. I finally got a chance to see the bags in store & for me the small wasn't big enough & even the medium seemed smaller to me than expected but I definitely preferred it over large. Personally I think it is the perfect size if you plan to carry a bit more. If you start to put too much in the small it loses its slouch & then the large can be pretty oversized. I don't think the medium would disappoint!


----------



## maariieee

maariieee said:


> Arrggh after years of pining I finally own my dream Givenchy Pandora [emoji7] Medium Washed Sheepskin Leather with Gold Hardware. After an initial hiccup of receiving the wrong bag (silver hardware instead of gold), farfetch.com were amazing with sourcing the correct bag, refunding the incorrect order & even price matching! So happy with the service, would definitely recommend [emoji106] Really quick service too! New order was placed Tuesday morning Melb, Aust time & received this morning! Will post some photos tomorrow when there's natural light! Yaaaay [emoji13]




So in continuation to above, here are some photos finally! For reference I'm 164cm/5'4  It falls just under my hip which I prefer & is really comfortable & it also fits comfortably under the arm which I was worried might be a tight fit but it's perfect!


----------



## Wudge

maariieee said:


> So in continuation to above, here are some photos finally! For reference I'm 164cm/5'4  It falls just under my hip which I prefer & is really comfortable & it also fits comfortably under the arm which I was worried might be a tight fit but it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3102439
> 
> View attachment 3102441
> 
> View attachment 3102442
> 
> View attachment 3102443
> 
> View attachment 3102444
> 
> View attachment 3102445
> 
> View attachment 3102446



Congratulations, it looks amazingly good on you!


----------



## notyourtoy

maariieee said:


> Oh no that sucks! I hope you were able to sort it out? From reading their returns policy they don't tend to do exchanges. I think you have to return the incorrect item & place a new order.. Unless they can work something out with the boutique if they do have the correct item you're looking for.. I did an updated post after finally receiving the correct bag but in general my experience with farfetch.com was pretty pleasant considering the mix up & I'm super happy with my first Givenchy bag! I would be happy to use farfetch.com again if I see a good deal!



haha I ended up keeping the trousers because they were a good fit anyway. I think in essence what they did was wrong, but i didn't have the time to follow up on the issue. 

OMG, i was eyeing the pandora large in goatskin but it sold out a day before i got paid - this happened 2 days ago... Hoping they'll restock them soon!

Your pandy looks Amazing! CONGRATS on the amazing buy!


----------



## aeka0419

HI everyone! Is there a version of the pandora (not in mini) that come with adjustable strap? I hardly get to use my small pandora with the sling as it falls way below my hip.


----------



## Mandy3399

NJU73K said:


> The bag is here!!!!!!!
> I'm so happy, it's perfect and not as small as i imagined it to be. The strap is the right length for me, to use for both shoulder and crossbody. For reference, I'm  161cm / 5.25 ft &#128525;&#128149;
> 
> Hope you receive yours soon wudge & pandarella!



this is in the small size right?


----------



## NJU73K

Mandy3399 said:


> this is in the small size right?



Hi Mandy, yes this is the small &#128522;


----------



## Mandy3399

is the givenchy pandora small strap adjustable?


----------



## efeu

Mandy3399 said:


> is the givenchy pandora small strap adjustable?




no it is not


----------



## nielnielniel

It's really good even though I have sold it off already


----------



## nocturne76

Can the Pandora experts here advise if there is large black pepe leather in silver hardware being made before? I love the pepe leather and would prefer to get one with silver hardware.

I browse through most of the photos, and so far I've seen a medium black pepe leather in silver hardware bought by a member here.


----------



## Metope

Okay I've looked through an embarrassing amount of posts on this forum, drooling over all the gorgeous pandoras, and I think I've finally decided to get a medium black in pepe! I've never bought a bag in this price range though, so I'm kind of hesitant. Does anyone know if these go on sale ever? I'm patient and can wait until Black Friday or even post-Christmas sales, but I know the classic colours rarely go on sale, and if the chances of a good deal are minuscule I'd rather pull the trigger sooner rather than later. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## jennipug

Metope said:


> Okay I've looked through an embarrassing amount of posts on this forum, drooling over all the gorgeous pandoras, and I think I've finally decided to get a medium black in pepe! I've never bought a bag in this price range though, so I'm kind of hesitant. Does anyone know if these go on sale ever? I'm patient and can wait until Black Friday or even post-Christmas sales, but I know the classic colours rarely go on sale, and if the chances of a good deal are minuscule I'd rather pull the trigger sooner rather than later. Any advice? Thanks!


I got mine for a good deal on farfetch but I've also seen them for a good price on italist


----------



## Metope

Italist does have a good price, I've never even heard of that shop before! Thank you again!


----------



## jennipug

nocturne76 said:


> Can the Pandora experts here advise if there is large black pepe leather in silver hardware being made before? I love the pepe leather and would prefer to get one with silver hardware.
> 
> I browse through most of the photos, and so far I've seen a medium black pepe leather in silver hardware bought by a member here.




I think all the Pepes come with gold hardware but don't quote me on it...


----------



## mommyof5

Metope said:


> Okay I've looked through an embarrassing amount of posts on this forum, drooling over all the gorgeous pandoras, and I think I've finally decided to get a medium black in pepe! I've never bought a bag in this price range though, so I'm kind of hesitant. Does anyone know if these go on sale ever? I'm patient and can wait until Black Friday or even post-Christmas sales, but I know the classic colours rarely go on sale, and if the chances of a good deal are minuscule I'd rather pull the trigger sooner rather than later. Any advice? Thanks!


Hi! I bought a pandora bag from ******, http://hgbagsonline.com/cart/givenc...9.html?zenid=3f7555cf886763f42213bbc71985d5eb

They are super reputable. They sell for less ($1445) plus have coupons usually. Right now 15bell code gives you 15% off but the black pandora is excluded....a 10% off code 'percent10' will work on the black pandora. It is a preorder  but you will receive it and they are good communicators. Discount codes expire 9/16. Good luck!


----------



## Metope

That's a really great price, thank you so much for helping me out! I'm wondering if it's an older model though? I'm new to Givenchy but I've looked at a lot of photos of this bag lately, the slightly older ones seem to have a seam across the middle of the lower half of the front (underneath the small zipper pocket), while the more recent photos I've seem don't have this seam. 

Do you think the bag will look exactly like in the picture? I prefer the ones without the seam, but since this is a pre-order, maybe they only have photos of the older model but will actually ship the newer model... maybe Ha I'm rambling! Maybe I should contact the shop and ask, or should I go for it? It's not that big of a difference between models at all, but I want to be 100% happy with it, and knowing myself I'm sure I'll end up focusing on the seam in the end anyway.


----------



## hazcht

Help! I need help deciding on the leather:S
I was a crazy bagaholic before but I stopped buying designer purses two years ago, to save up and open my own business..
Now my business is getting better and I want to threat myself something nice for my birthday this year. Of course I'd think of the pandora bag which has always been on the top on my list!
 I use to have fun bags in seasonal colours so this time I have decided to invest in an everyday bag for work and day offs so a medium black pandora is definitely the first choice. 
I went to one of the HR stores in Toronto to check out the bag and tried on this bag in Pepe leather. I absolutely fell in love with it right away but am not undecided about the leather. I was only managed to try on the medium one in Pepe leather. The Pepe leather is so unique but I'm not sure if I want my everyday bag to be a bit"different" and not sure if it is appropriate enought for my business trips since it seems like more casual looking than the goat leather. Although I didn't get a chance to see and feel the goat leather in medium, I've heard so many good things about it. I'm so undecided in the leather and need your opinions!
For reference, I'm 5.3 ft tall, I'm in heels most of the time so 5.6-5.7ft when I'm in heels. I am a retail owner and travel a lot. Im a fashion addict and want a purse that would go with any of my outfit. I'm more of a gold/brass kind of girl. Please give me an advise!:'(


----------



## Rocket_girl

hazcht said:


> Help! I need help deciding on the leather:S
> I was a crazy bagaholic before but I stopped buying designer purses two years ago, to save up and open my own business..
> Now my business is getting better and I want to threat myself something nice for my birthday this year. Of course I'd think of the pandora bag which has always been on the top on my list!
> I use to have fun bags in seasonal colours so this time I have decided to invest in an everyday bag for work and day offs so a medium black pandora is definitely the first choice.
> I went to one of the HR stores in Toronto to check out the bag and tried on this bag in Pepe leather. I absolutely fell in love with it right away but am not undecided about the leather. I was only managed to try on the medium one in Pepe leather. The Pepe leather is so unique but I'm not sure if I want my everyday bag to be a bit"different" and not sure if it is appropriate enought for my business trips since it seems like more casual looking than the goat leather. Although I didn't get a chance to see and feel the goat leather in medium, I've heard so many good things about it. I'm so undecided in the leather and need your opinions!
> For reference, I'm 5.3 ft tall, I'm in heels most of the time so 5.6-5.7ft when I'm in heels. I am a retail owner and travel a lot. Im a fashion addict and want a purse that would go with any of my outfit. I'm more of a gold/brass kind of girl. Please give me an advise!:'(



Medium Pandora would be great for everything you name here-especially the travel. It looks great on you! 

The goat leather is spectacular (I have two), however for gold hardware, you may need to go withPepe leather. I believe goat comes only with silver. 

Pepe has historically come only with gold- yet has begun to come in silver this year- thru SOME outlets. Barney's is one- you could check with the, for options. They're amazingly knowledgeable. 

You will have more options at full retail price- and it's hard to oversell the customer service at Barney's or Neimans. If you're flexible and patient, good sale prices can be had- but you need to know what you want and move FAST when you see a deal on one you want. Farfetch has had some good sales - if you shop carefully, you can find a good deal.

Size would look great on your frame, yet the real question is whether it will hold what you need to carry. The one you're wearing here looks amazing on you!

Happy shopping- do let us know what you choose!


----------



## Metope

I'm probably biased because I'm completely in love with the pepe leather, but I think it looks great on you! While the goat leather looks incredibly smooth and luxurious, I think the pepe leather stands out more, and you can dress it up and down. I don't think it's too casual, but then again that's a personal opinion - I'm not a very preppy dresser. I could totally see it looking stunning with a business/professional outfit though, contrasts are always a plus, and since it's black it won't stand out too much. If you have the money you could always order one of each and return the one you don't want!

Thanks again jennipug and mommyof5 for guiding me to some more affordable options, everyone here are always so helpful! I ended up buying the black medium pepe from ****** because it was the cheapest option with the discount code. I'll have to wait till October before it arrives since it was a preorder, dying of anticipation here! October is my birthday month though, so it works out pretty great. I have a few contemporary designer bags, but this will be my first one from a premier designer, I'm so excited!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Metope said:


> I'm probably biased because I'm completely in love with the pepe leather, but I think it looks great on you! While the goat leather looks incredibly smooth and luxurious, I think the pepe leather stands out more, and you can dress it up and down. I don't think it's too casual, but then again that's a personal opinion - I'm not a very preppy dresser. I could totally see it looking stunning with a business/professional outfit though, contrasts are always a plus, and since it's black it won't stand out too much. If you have the money you could always order one of each and return the one you don't want!
> 
> Thanks again jennipug and mommyof5 for guiding me to some more affordable options, everyone here are always so helpful! I ended up buying the black medium pepe from ****** because it was the cheapest option with the discount code. I'll have to wait till October before it arrives since it was a preorder, dying of anticipation here! October is my birthday month though, so it works out pretty great. I have a few contemporary designer bags, but this will be my first one from a premier designer, I'm so excited!



Congratulations! I look forward to seeing pics when it arrives!


----------



## mommyof5

Metope said:


> I'm probably biased because I'm completely in love with the pepe leather, but I think it looks great on you! While the goat leather looks incredibly smooth and luxurious, I think the pepe leather stands out more, and you can dress it up and down. I don't think it's too casual, but then again that's a personal opinion - I'm not a very preppy dresser. I could totally see it looking stunning with a business/professional outfit though, contrasts are always a plus, and since it's black it won't stand out too much. If you have the money you could always order one of each and return the one you don't want!
> 
> Thanks again jennipug and mommyof5 for guiding me to some more affordable options, everyone here are always so helpful! I ended up buying the black medium pepe from ****** because it was the cheapest option with the discount code. I'll have to wait till October before it arrives since it was a preorder, dying of anticipation here! October is my birthday month though, so it works out pretty great. I have a few contemporary designer bags, but this will be my first one from a premier designer, I'm so excited!


Congrats!!! You will love it!


----------



## mommyof5

Ugh.....so my son who is obsessed with pens, was playing with one as I picked him up from school, as I carried my Grey pepe pandora.  And, I cannot believe, he marked it. I've stored it in my closet since I bought it, afraid to use it, and just took it out yesterday. I cannot even speak....


----------



## mommyof5

Photo before trying to remove:
and now I'm scouring the care threads. Tried alcohol and a little ink came off, not all, but the bag color completely rubbed off in that spot! Baby wipe brought the bag color back thank God, otherwise it looked like a white spot with pen mark!!!! Baby wipe also removed some ink.


----------



## pereisu

mommyof5 said:


> Ugh.....so my son who is obsessed with pens, was playing with one as I picked him up from school, as I carried my Grey pepe pandora.  And, I cannot believe, he marked it. I've stored it in my closet since I bought it, afraid to use it, and just took it out yesterday. I cannot even speak....




So sorry that happened to you! I feel your pain! Is it really noticeable? Did you try rubbing it out with an eraser? I once had a pen mark on a LV vernis piece and almost all came out with a wet wipe.  I don't even see it now.  Hope you can get the stain out!


----------



## pereisu

mommyof5 said:


> Photo before trying to remove:
> 
> and now I'm scouring the care threads. Tried alcohol and a little ink came off, not all, but the bag color completely rubbed off in that spot! Baby wipe brought the bag color back thank God, otherwise it looked like a white spot with pen mark!!!! Baby wipe also removed some ink.




No alcohol! The alcohol free wipes should work.


----------



## mommyof5

pereisu said:


> No alcohol! The alcohol free wipes should work.



thank you!
I almost died after trying the alcohol -- the leather turned WHITE. Scent free alcohol free target brand baby wipes brought back the color. I'm just posting this so anyone with a future issue knows what to do. And I appreciate any other advice.  Some pen Mark came off but not all....It s better now, not perfect but I will take it.

I took out the leather swatch that came with the bag, marked it with the same pen. Eraser had the same effect as the alcohol. Not sure though if the wipes will bring back the color.

Also tried Wieman leather wipes on the swatch but it's too oily, removed a little ink but is otherwise very dark in that corner now.


----------



## jennipug

Metope said:


> I'm probably biased because I'm completely in love with the pepe leather, but I think it looks great on you! While the goat leather looks incredibly smooth and luxurious, I think the pepe leather stands out more, and you can dress it up and down. I don't think it's too casual, but then again that's a personal opinion - I'm not a very preppy dresser. I could totally see it looking stunning with a business/professional outfit though, contrasts are always a plus, and since it's black it won't stand out too much. If you have the money you could always order one of each and return the one you don't want!
> 
> Thanks again jennipug and mommyof5 for guiding me to some more affordable options, everyone here are always so helpful! I ended up buying the black medium pepe from ****** because it was the cheapest option with the discount code. I'll have to wait till October before it arrives since it was a preorder, dying of anticipation here! October is my birthday month though, so it works out pretty great. I have a few contemporary designer bags, but this will be my first one from a premier designer, I'm so excited!


Yay, congrats!!!  Welcome to the Pandora club


----------



## Metope

Yayy thanks! I want it to arrive already!


----------



## Bagproud

Your new Pandora looks gorgeous on you. I am so glad you were able to try one in Marais before your purchase. Was their a big difference between the Marais price and Farfetch? I am thinking about buying a new Antigona from Marais as I am scared to order from O/S. I tried doing a dummy order for an Antigona from Harrods but with tax etc it was even more expensive.


----------



## Bagproud

maariieee said:


> So in continuation to above, here are some photos finally! For reference I'm 164cm/5'4  It falls just under my hip which I prefer & is really comfortable & it also fits comfortably under the arm which I was worried might be a tight fit but it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 3102439
> 
> View attachment 3102441
> 
> View attachment 3102442
> 
> View attachment 3102443
> 
> View attachment 3102444
> 
> View attachment 3102445
> 
> View attachment 3102446



Your new Pandora looks gorgeous on you. I am so glad you were able to try one in Marais before your purchase. Was their a big difference between the Marais price and Farfetch? I am thinking about buying a new Antigona from Marais as I am scared to order from O/S. I tried doing a dummy order for an Antigona from Harrods but with tax etc it was even more expensive.


----------



## hazcht

Thank you for your advise! I think I'm leaning towards the Pepe leather... I had been eyeing on the Pepe leather one on hgbagsonline.com but it's gone now I've emailed Erica and see if she can order one in for me! I have been wanting this bag for Four years and can't wait any longer!


----------



## maariieee

Bagproud said:


> Your new Pandora looks gorgeous on you. I am so glad you were able to try one in Marais before your purchase. Was their a big difference between the Marais price and Farfetch? I am thinking about buying a new Antigona from Marais as I am scared to order from O/S. I tried doing a dummy order for an Antigona from Harrods but with tax etc it was even more expensive.



Thank you! I have been using it non stop since I got it & I love it &#128513; I was tempted to just buy from Marais too so you know exactly what your getting but there was a big price difference.. The exact same bag cost $2400 at Marais & I got it for $1800 from farfetch. You get 10% discount for your first order from farfetch & seeing as the black never seems to go on sale I'll take what I can get! I was really impressed with farfetch & would definitely recommend them. They're customer service team is based in the UK so they are really easy to communicate with if there are any problems. Good luck!


----------



## Wudge

mommyof5 said:


> thank you!
> I almost died after trying the alcohol -- the leather turned WHITE. Scent free alcohol free target brand baby wipes brought back the color. I'm just posting this so anyone with a future issue knows what to do. And I appreciate any other advice.  Some pen Mark came off but not all....It s better now, not perfect but I will take it.
> 
> I took out the leather swatch that came with the bag, marked it with the same pen. Eraser had the same effect as the alcohol. Not sure though if the wipes will bring back the color.
> 
> Also tried Wieman leather wipes on the swatch but it's too oily, removed a little ink but is otherwise very dark in that corner now.



Here in Australia we have a product called Aeroguard that is amazingly good at removing pen marks from clothing. I've never tried it on leather but perhaps you could find a similar insect repellent in your home country and try it out on your swatch.


----------



## wenishi

Hi everyone!!!   I recently bought a Givenchy pandora box bag and am taking pics to have it authenticated (externally, not on pf).  I am trying to find the serial number, but can't seem to find it.  Could you guys let me know where I should be able to find the serial number?  It doesn't seem to be on the Givenchy leather tag (hopefully that's not a sign that it's fake).  Many thanks for your help or any input you may have   It is greatly appreciated


----------



## jmirandapa

So it's been awhile since I've been on the Givenchy forum.  My last purchase was a Nightingale a few years back.  I was never a fan of the Pandora as I wasn't too crazy about the boxy shape.  That is until I saw the Pandora Magnolia and Butterfly print!  That said, I recently pulled the trigger on a small size and I absolutely love it!  My question is, is this a kind of print I can use all year?  Or is mostly a spring bag?  I wear mostly solids so matching it with my outfits won't be too difficult but it's my favorite bag so far (print, size and use-wise) and wanted to know if it's OK to use for the fall or even winter?  

Appreciate your thoughts and input!  I really love the bag size, shape and print combo!


----------



## efeu

jmirandapa said:


> So it's been awhile since I've been on the Givenchy forum.  My last purchase was a Nightingale a few years back.  I was never a fan of the Pandora as I wasn't too crazy about the boxy shape.  That is until I saw the Pandora Magnolia and Butterfly print!  That said, I recently pulled the trigger on a small size and I absolutely love it!  My question is, is this a kind of print I can use all year?  Or is mostly a spring bag?  I wear mostly solids so matching it with my outfits won't be too difficult but it's my favorite bag so far (print, size and use-wise) and wanted to know if it's OK to use for the fall or even winter?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts and input!  I really love the bag size, shape and print combo!




congrats! we had the same journey and i loveee my baby breath print pandora!! 
I think matching with solid colours you can use it all year round  especially the magnolia print is so unique and elegant imo - enjoy!


----------



## Zeremine

First post from long time lurker. My medium panda in orange goat leather  So much love!


----------



## Wudge

Zeremine said:


> First post from long time lurker. My medium panda in orange goat leather  So much love!



Such a beautiful bag! 

Welcome to tpf Zeremine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Zeremine said:


> First post from long time lurker. My medium panda in orange goat leather  So much love!



Congrats on you fabulous pop of color Panda! Thanks for finally posting.  Hope to see you more often.


----------



## casseyelsie

Zeremine said:


> First post from long time lurker. My medium panda in orange goat leather  So much love!




Love that cheerful pop of color!  Congrats


----------



## blackstar

Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!


----------



## grnbri

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!




Gorgeous! I especially love that cobalt blue accent.


----------



## maddie66

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!




LOVE this combination!!!!


----------



## Meebah12

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!


looks good


----------



## Zeremine

Gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!




Wow tricolor is indeed nice!  Glad I didn't buy mine last month, because now I want tricolor too, does tricolor comes in Small size?


----------



## thequeenBagHag

casseyelsie said:


> Wow tricolor is indeed nice!  Glad I didn't buy mine last month, because now I want tricolor too, does tricolor comes in Small size?



Yes, it comes in small. I have mine in small. It's in purple, black & aubergine.


----------



## thequeenBagHag

I would add a photo but I have never quite figured out how to do that yet


----------



## zwuncki

Deciding between Pandora Mini and Pandora Box mini..

I always wanted a yellow designer bag as it is my fave color. Now that the LV Alma BB pistache is gone I have to go another way. I really love the Pandoras and don't own a Givenchy yet. So my choice is the Mini Pandora. 

I have a few questions. The Pandora Box Mini looks amazing and stylish and like no other bag which I love as I already own a few designer pieces which specific style. But It looks very heavy and not very flexible. It would be my first choice. The yellow Pandora Box Mini looks amazing, so beautiful and stylish... 

How heavy is the Pandora Box (!) Mini (!) ? 
Will it fit the iPhone 6 Plus? 

How heavy is the normal flexible Pandora Mini? 
Will this bag fit the iPhone 6 Plus?

I'm leaning towards the Box Mini as it is way more beautiful and looks more expensive / of higher quality! But the normal Pandora Mini seems way bigger when looking at the dimensions on websites!

Please post your opinion or why you made whatever choice (Pandora Mini / Pandora Box Mini)! Thank you so much!


----------



## beautiful.sky

Hello ladies! I'm a pandora newbie here! Here is my first purchase &#128155; I've been lusting over this bag for months now and I'm so so lucky I found a reputable seller who gave it to me for almost half the price from the boutique here in Manila! She sources her bags from Dubai!


----------



## Wudge

beautiful.sky said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a pandora newbie here! Here is my first purchase &#128155; I've been lusting over this bag for months now and I'm so so lucky I found a reputable seller who gave it to me for almost half the price from the boutique here in Manila! She sources her bags from Dubai!



Congratulations and well done on hunting down such a spectacular deal!


----------



## eiiv

THAT BLUE. 

Don't think I've come across this tri-color combo before. The other combo I like was the purple tri-color version. Congrats on scoring this one!



blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!


----------



## blackstar

grnbri said:


> Gorgeous! I especially love that cobalt blue accent.





maddie66 said:


> LOVE this combination!!!!





Meebah12 said:


> looks good





Zeremine said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks ladies! Used it for the first time today 



casseyelsie said:


> Wow tricolor is indeed nice!  Glad I didn't buy mine last month, because now I want tricolor too, does tricolor comes in Small size?



I've seen pics of a mini tricolour too. I think mine came out a while back, just not sure when. I got it from an instagram seller because I couldn't find a similar one from the usual online retailers. I hope you find one yourself and please post pics when you do! 




thequeenBagHag said:


> I would add a photo but I have never quite figured out how to do that yet



Would love to see actual photos! You have what I think was my other option but could not find anyone who sells it. 




eiiv said:


> THAT BLUE.
> 
> Don't think I've come across this tri-color combo before. The other combo I like was the purple tri-color version. Congrats on scoring this one!



Thanks! I liked the purple too. It would be great if Givenchy released another bunch of trip-colours


----------



## solitudelove

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!


OMG! LOVE!!!!!   I've always been partial to tricolour Pandoras and want to own one!!!! The colour combo and white on the sides are just stunning!!!


----------



## Meebah12

beautiful.sky said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a pandora newbie here! Here is my first purchase &#128155; I've been lusting over this bag for months now and I'm so so lucky I found a reputable seller who gave it to me for almost half the price from the boutique here in Manila! She sources her bags from Dubai!


good pick! enjoy!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Zeremine said:


> First post from long time lurker. My medium panda in orange goat leather  So much love!



Looks stunning!


----------



## messyrose

beautiful.sky said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a pandora newbie here! Here is my first purchase &#128155; I've been lusting over this bag for months now and I'm so so lucky I found a reputable seller who gave it to me for almost half the price from the boutique here in Manila! She sources her bags from Dubai!



Oh wow it's gorgeous. Love it. I'm currently eyeing one in black. Should make a purchase soon! So excited x


----------



## blackstar

solitudelove said:


> OMG! LOVE!!!!!   I've always been partial to tricolour Pandoras and want to own one!!!! The colour combo and white on the sides are just stunning!!!



Thanks! The sides are actually light grey, but it still makes the blue stand out


----------



## Yamyingying

Hi ladies, I'm buying my first Pandora mini, and I'm wondering if there is a difference the Pepe leather and washed sheepskin? They look the same to me, can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## messyrose

I just purchased my first medium sized Givenchy pandora in black!!! I bought it online so now I must wait. There are lots of helpful YouTube videos if anyone is having trouble deciding. You can see how much will fit in a medium or small. That's what I struggled to decide on. Can't wait to post pics xxxx


----------



## Violet Bleu

Yamyingying said:


> Hi ladies, I'm buying my first Pandora mini, and I'm wondering if there is a difference the Pepe leather and washed sheepskin? They look the same to me, can someone please enlighten me?



Pepe leather is washed sheepskin.


----------



## Yamyingying

Violet Bleu said:


> Pepe leather is washed sheepskin.




Thank you


----------



## KE2112

I am a huge Pandora fan having  4 of them!! two Pepes, a medium and a large. The large is a bit to big for me now but when I purchased years ago loved the size. Medium is my favorite. I love that this bag is such a different shape and so unique that way. I don't like walking around seeing everyone with the same bag as myself. Now if I lived in NYC maybe I would see more of these on people's arms. As far as Barney's definitely an institution like BG. Always on my hit list when in NYC!


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm having dilemma.  I love the look of medium that I have but I only carried her once or twice because I find it too heavy.  I like mini which can b carried Crossbody.  However the size doesn look so chic as compared to med.  So lately I've been thinking if I should sell my Med Ant to get mini which I may not like as much but will definitely carry more often.  Pls help me decide [emoji17]


----------



## efeu

casseyelsie said:


> I'm having dilemma.  I love the look of medium that I have but I only carried her once or twice because I find it too heavy.  I like mini which can b carried Crossbody.  However the size doesn look so chic as compared to med.  So lately I've been thinking if I should sell my Med Ant to get mini which I may not like as much but will definitely carry more often.  Pls help me decide [emoji17]




small size! which I love [emoji173]&#65039; but the strap is quite long and not adjustable


----------



## zwuncki

Anyone owning a "Pandora Box Mini"?

How much does the Box Bag weight? 

Thx.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Yamyingying said:


> Thank you



You're welcome!


----------



## tulippes

So the pandora has never really spoken to me, there are times I think "I wouldn't mind getting one" and others when I go "eh". But I just had to say that I saw a woman carrying this BEAUTIFUL greyish blue pandora in the washed pepe leather and I'm not even kidding when I gasped and thought that it was the most beautiful bag I've ever ever seen. And I think I've seen my fair share. It was SO SO SO beautiful, the leather and the texture just.... Gorgeous! So now I'm on this thread and I'm so sad to see that they're no longer producing the pandora in the washed pepe leather (why?!?!?!) 

Now i blame the lady for carrying that beautiful bag because I would have been perfectly happy in a pepe-less world if I hadn't seen it for myself. *end of pointless story*


----------



## KensingtonUK

tulippes said:


> So the pandora has never really spoken to me, there are times I think "I wouldn't mind getting one" and others when I go "eh". But I just had to say that I saw a woman carrying this BEAUTIFUL greyish blue pandora in the washed pepe leather and I'm not even kidding when I gasped and thought that it was the most beautiful bag I've ever ever seen. And I think I've seen my fair share. It was SO SO SO beautiful, the leather and the texture just.... Gorgeous! So now I'm on this thread and I'm so sad to see that they're no longer producing the pandora in the washed pepe leather (why?!?!?!)
> 
> Now i blame the lady for carrying that beautiful bag because I would have been perfectly happy in a pepe-less world if I hadn't seen it for myself. *end of pointless story*




Similar to my story as well. And they are still predicting it in the Pepe leather!  At the moment in only comes in black, a cognac brown and a greyish brown which I think is called anthracite.  Sometimes you have to ask the sales person as it might not be on the floor.  However it now only comes in silver hardware . I'm planning on going the used route as I want gold. And I finally just narrowed it down to a medium sized after visiting NYC last week


----------



## tulippes

KensingtonUK said:


> Similar to my story as well. And they are still predicting it in the Pepe leather!  At the moment in only comes in black, a cognac brown and a greyish brown which I think is called anthracite.  Sometimes you have to ask the sales person as it might not be on the floor.  However it now only comes in silver hardware . I'm planning on going the used route as I want gold. And I finally just narrowed it down to a medium sized after visiting NYC last week




 Oo thanks for the info! Yes I always thought the medium was too big but I think I've changed my mind haha.


----------



## messyrose

tulippes said:


> So the pandora has never really spoken to me, there are times I think "I wouldn't mind getting one" and others when I go "eh". But I just had to say that I saw a woman carrying this BEAUTIFUL greyish blue pandora in the washed pepe leather and I'm not even kidding when I gasped and thought that it was the most beautiful bag I've ever ever seen. And I think I've seen my fair share. It was SO SO SO beautiful, the leather and the texture just.... Gorgeous! So now I'm on this thread and I'm so sad to see that they're no longer producing the pandora in the washed pepe leather (why?!?!?!)
> 
> Now i blame the lady for carrying that beautiful bag because I would have been perfectly happy in a pepe-less world if I hadn't seen it for myself. *end of pointless story*



Oh darling I totally relate to your story. That is not a pointless story. It's a ****ing fabulous stoey bc I think it has happened to all of us who now own the Pandora! A slow burner the Pandora. Then it gets you when you least expect it. My pandora is currently on its way. I purchased mine second hand on vestiaire collective. It's black pepe leather medium in gold hardware. I have seen the one you want on Alessandra Ambrosio. God. The bag is divine. I totally get why you want THAT bag. I'm gagging for mine. X


----------



## KensingtonUK

messyrose said:


> Oh darling I totally relate to your story. That is not a pointless story. It's a ****ing fabulous stoey bc I think it has happened to all of us who now own the Pandora! A slow burner the Pandora. Then it gets you when you least expect it. My pandora is currently on its way. I purchased mine second hand on vestiaire collective. It's black pepe leather medium in gold hardware. I have seen the one you want on Alessandra Ambrosio. God. The bag is divine. I totally get why you want THAT bag. I'm gagging for mine. X




Oh please share photos!!!! This is the bag I am after?  May i ask how much you got it for?  Was planing on buying second hand but have yet to come across a decent one.  Just found a boutique in Italy where I can get a brand new one for $1150 but paranoid how much I will be hit by custom fees


----------



## messyrose

If you Google medium pandora with gold hardware in pepe leather it will come up  I got mine for $1250usd. That one in Italy sounds good. Perhaps email them about customs fees. Why would they charge you custom fees? It's online shopping!  I only hear about custom charges w bigger purchases like furniture.


----------



## messyrose

Websites for second hand bags include Yoogi's Closet, Fashionphile, reebonz, the real real, vestiaire collective.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Finally bit the bullet and purchased my first Givenchy!  Black with gold hardware medium Pepe Pandora!

Got an amazing deal as well.  Came across it in farfetch for $1500 and when I went to the boutique directly which in Italy, they had it for $1250 since I don't have to pay vat tax and on top of that, there was a 15% code!!! So all together $1076 including shipping!!

So excited!!!

http://www.tizianafausti.com/ita/pr...840629_pandora+medium+bag+in+old+pope+leather

So thank you again!! Wouldn't have done it without TPF


----------



## AnnHugo

tulippes said:


> So the pandora has never really spoken to me, there are times I think "I wouldn't mind getting one" and others when I go "eh". But I just had to say that I saw a woman carrying this BEAUTIFUL greyish blue pandora in the washed pepe leather and I'm not even kidding when I gasped and thought that it was the most beautiful bag I've ever ever seen. And I think I've seen my fair share. It was SO SO SO beautiful, the leather and the texture just.... Gorgeous! So now I'm on this thread and I'm so sad to see that they're no longer producing the pandora in the washed pepe leather (why?!?!?!)
> 
> Now i blame the lady for carrying that beautiful bag because I would have been perfectly happy in a pepe-less world if I hadn't seen it for myself. *end of pointless story*


Ohh I was in the same boat too! I remember seeing the Pandora several years ago thinking " Blimey , what an odd-looking bag!". Never thought I would own a piece, until I saw someone carrying a grey Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately , I wasn't bold enough to go for pepe leather.So I opted for my favourite color, the oxblood, from the last season's collection. I really really love the practicality of the bag , after owning ( and not really utilising ) a medium Antigona. The leather is oh so yummy , I could hug this bag to sleep! Haha. Here's one of me and the oxblood, although it doesn't appear so in this photo due to bad lighting. I hope I'll be able to muster enough courage to purchase one in pepe leather in the near future!


----------



## tulippes

AnnHugo said:


> Ohh I was in the same boat too! I remember seeing the Pandora several years ago thinking " Blimey , what an odd-looking bag!". Never thought I would own a piece, until I saw someone carrying a grey Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately , I wasn't bold enough to go for pepe leather.So I opted for my favourite color, the oxblood, from the last season's collection. I really really love the practicality of the bag , after owning ( and not really utilising ) a medium Antigona. The leather is oh so yummy , I could hug this bag to sleep! Haha. Here's one of me and the oxblood, although it doesn't appear so in this photo due to bad lighting. I hope I'll be able to muster enough courage to purchase one in pepe leather in the near future!




You look wonderful with your bag! Beautiful colour! Is this the medium? Do you mind letting me know your height so I can gauge where the bag will hit me? Thanks!!!


----------



## AnnHugo

tulippes said:


> You look wonderful with your bag! Beautiful colour! Is this the medium? Do you mind letting me know your height so I can gauge where the bag will hit me? Thanks!!!


Yeap. This is a medium , and I'm 5 foot 4".  I was a little surprised that the strap isn't adjustable ( guess I didn't do enough research , the color just sucked me in to it). So the bag is more comfortable worn as a cross-body than the way I carried it in this photo. Love the bag nonetheless, as it can be carried in so many ways!


----------



## messyrose

I love how we all share our stories! You look gorgeous. That colour is fab.  I'd love some more input on your medium Antigona and how you weren't using it. I continue to wonder about it's size. Do you think a small Antigona would be better?


----------



## AnnHugo

messyrose said:


> I love how we all share our stories! You look gorgeous. That colour is fab.  I'd love some more input on your medium Antigona and how you weren't using it. I continue to wonder about it's size. Do you think a small Antigona would be better?


Thanks messyrose and tulippes for the compliments!!

I suppose the Antigona sizing depends on your build. For a 5 foot 4" , I reckon the medium Ant looks right for me. But it just isn't the bag I would take out with me on a daily basis ( weight is another issue too). I also find it really difficult to store in the car when I'm driving ( I don't feel safe leaving my bag on the passenger seat, out in the open).

In short , I'd say the medium Antigona is a beautiful bag to marvel at, but if I was given a second chance, I may have considered the small too, given that it still holds a lot for its size. I guess everyone's opinions vary . Heck , I have a friend who's even smaller than me , but she loves her medium Ant to death . I guess I' ve become more of a practical person as age catches up with me ( hence the Pandora!).


----------



## KensingtonUK

AnnHugo said:


> Ohh I was in the same boat too! I remember seeing the Pandora several years ago thinking " Blimey , what an odd-looking bag!". Never thought I would own a piece, until I saw someone carrying a grey Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately , I wasn't bold enough to go for pepe leather.So I opted for my favourite color, the oxblood, from the last season's collection. I really really love the practicality of the bag , after owning ( and not really utilising ) a medium Antigona. The leather is oh so yummy , I could hug this bag to sleep! Haha. Here's one of me and the oxblood, although it doesn't appear so in this photo due to bad lighting. I hope I'll be able to muster enough courage to purchase one in pepe leather in the near future!




You look fab!!! My bag arrives Monday and I can't wait!! Ended up having to get silver hardware due to the season


----------



## AnnHugo

KensingtonUK said:


> You look fab!!! My bag arrives Monday and I can't wait!! Ended up having to get silver hardware due to the season


I know! I wished mine came in GHW.. but I'm willing to overlook that as I'm head over heels with this colour! Enjoy your bag , and don't forget to post a reveal!


----------



## Wudge

AnnHugo said:


> Ohh I was in the same boat too! I remember seeing the Pandora several years ago thinking " Blimey , what an odd-looking bag!". Never thought I would own a piece, until I saw someone carrying a grey Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately , I wasn't bold enough to go for pepe leather.So I opted for my favourite color, the oxblood, from the last season's collection. I really really love the practicality of the bag , after owning ( and not really utilising ) a medium Antigona. The leather is oh so yummy , I could hug this bag to sleep! Haha. Here's one of me and the oxblood, although it doesn't appear so in this photo due to bad lighting. I hope I'll be able to muster enough courage to purchase one in pepe leather in the near future!



I know exactly what you mean about hugging your Pandora to sleep, the goatskin leather is so delicious. 
The bag suits you perfectly, congratulations!


----------



## AnnHugo

Wudge said:


> I know exactly what you mean about hugging your Pandora to sleep, the goatskin leather is so delicious.
> The bag suits you perfectly, congratulations!


Thank you Wudge!! I foresee much less usage of the Ant now with this bag..


----------



## Wudge

AnnHugo said:


> Thank you Wudge!! I foresee much less usage of the Ant now with this bag..



That's my experience too. I still adore my Antigona, but since I got my goatskin Pandora I find I'm really only using my Antigona on "special" days. The Pandora is absolutely perfect for day to day use and it feels so lovely, I find myself giving mine a little squeeze on a regular basis.


----------



## bagghista

My First Givenchy Pandora Medium in Black Sheepskin with Gold Hardware - Lovin' this Bday gift to myself. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji320]


----------



## Wudge

bagghista said:


> My First Givenchy Pandora Medium in Black Sheepskin with Gold Hardware - Lovin' this Bday gift to myself. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168775



Happy birthday! What a perfect gift!


----------



## mrob

I think probably not, but can anyone tell me if the mini Pandora can fit an iPad mini? TIA


----------



## bagghista

Thanks Wudge. [emoji4]


----------



## bagghista

Wudge said:


> Happy birthday! What a perfect gift!




Thanks Wudge. [emoji4]


----------



## shayna07

Louislover10 said:


> My very first Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954719




Is this the large size?


----------



## shayna07

Hi, ladies! I plan on purchasing the medium Pandora in Pepe leather soon! I was sold on the gold hardware in black and when I was looking on Barney's website last night, I noticed they also have it in silver hardware. I wear mixed metals so with would be fine! Is the gold metal shiny or brushed? Also - feel free to post some photos and comparisons of your large and medium size pandoras. And the different hardwares too


----------



## KensingtonUK

shayna07 said:


> Hi, ladies! I plan on purchasing the medium Pandora in Pepe leather soon! I was sold on the gold hardware in black and when I was looking on Barney's website last night, I noticed they also have it in silver hardware. I wear mixed metals so with would be fine! Is the gold metal shiny or brushed? Also - feel free to post some photos and comparisons of your large and medium size pandoras. And the different hardwares too
> View attachment 3169966
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169967




Both are shiny and the fall/winter collection only comes in silver. To get the gold you need to find a retailer that has old stock. I wanted to get a gold one however after I ordered it, the retailer emailed me to let me know that it was actually silver.  I decided to proceed with the order though as I was able to snag a medium black Pepe brand new from an authorized retailer for $1136 including taxes and duties.  I still like the gold better however the silver does sometimes appear to be gold in the right light and I have heard the gold slowly chips away to show silver underneath so I am ok with my choice


----------



## KensingtonUK

She is finally here!! In love!!


----------



## AnnHugo

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3170573
> 
> 
> She is finally here!! In love!!


That's beautiful!! Congrats!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3170573
> 
> 
> She is finally here!! In love!!




Beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## shayna07

KensingtonUK said:


> View attachment 3170573
> 
> 
> She is finally here!! In love!!




Love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## shayna07

I did it! I just took the plunge!!!! My medium Pandora in gold tone hardware is on the way and it should be here tomorrow because After lurking this thread and forum, I just had to do next business day shipping! I am beyond excited! Thanks to everyone for their input and help!


----------



## AnnHugo

Hahaha.. It's amazing how dangerous this thread can be to our pockets! What color did you get?? Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## shayna07

AnnHugo said:


> Hahaha.. It's amazing how dangerous this thread can be to our pockets! What color did you get?? Enjoy your purchase!




I know, right?  I got black


----------



## KensingtonUK

shayna07 said:


> I did it! I just took the plunge!!!! My medium Pandora in gold tone hardware is on the way and it should be here tomorrow because After lurking this thread and forum, I just had to do next business day shipping! I am beyond excited! Thanks to everyone for their input and help!




Oh congrats and take pictures.  You are going to love it!!  Where did you end up finding a new one with gold hardware?


----------



## shayna07

Thank you, I will! !I'm so excited! I purchased from Barney's website [emoji4]


----------



## StyleinLA

Hello everyone, 

So I finally got my Pandora's!!! I bought 3 bags but need advice on which bag to keep. Thinking of keeping the Blue and black one. Really love the neutral/tan but really afraid of color transfer and  jeans or dark clothing rubbing. Would love to get advice on which to keep. TIA :help:


----------



## StyleinLA

blackstar said:


> Finally found a perfect tricolour Pandora! I saw a girl with one although hers was a different colour combo, but I've had a crush on it since. I knew if i ever got one it would have to be a tricolour!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## StyleinLA

ipekkeles said:


> My new medium Pandora! Love the different textures in leather and the color. Best part is it was 40% off!
> 
> For reference: i'm 5'10 and weigh around 180lbs



Beautiful! Bag twins!  Just want to get feed back do you still love the bag how the bag holding up? Concern on color transfer/rubbing. Would greatly appreciate it it. TIA


----------



## TeeLVee

StyleinLA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally got my Pandora's!!! I bought 3 bags but need advice on which bag to keep. Thinking of keeping the Blue and black one. Really love the neutral/tan but really afraid of color transfer and  jeans or dark clothing rubbing. Would love to get advice on which to keep. TIA :help:




Congrats on your Pandoras! They are all lovely but I especially love the black and the tan ones. [emoji4]


----------



## shayna07

Introducing my new medium Pandora in black Pepe leather with gold tone hardware!!! I absolutely love the bag and was surprised how slouchy it became when putting my things in it! Thanks to everyone on this thread who helped me make a decision! I am so happy with my purchase! Here are some pics!


----------



## TeeLVee

shayna07 said:


> Introducing my new medium Pandora in black Pepe leather with gold tone hardware!!! I absolutely love the bag and was surprised how slouchy it became when putting my things in it! Thanks to everyone on this thread who helped me make a decision! I am so happy with my purchase! Here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3173211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173212
> View attachment 3173213
> View attachment 3173215
> View attachment 3173216
> View attachment 3173217




Congratulations on your new lovely Pandora! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## bagghista

beautiful.sky said:


> Hello ladies! I'm a pandora newbie here! Here is my first purchase [emoji169] I've been lusting over this bag for months now and I'm so so lucky I found a reputable seller who gave it to me for almost half the price from the boutique here in Manila! She sources her bags from Dubai!




Beautiful bag. May I know the name and contact of the seller you bought from? Am thinking of getting one. Thanks and enjoy your new pandora.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Paris shopping! I was torn btwn the smooth leather vs wrinkled Pepe but I couldn't resist the gold hardware!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Cute everybody!!! Love both!!


----------



## AnnHugo

Dammnn.. I want one in black now!


----------



## Bagproud

BettyLouboo said:


> Paris shopping! I was torn btwn the smooth leather vs wrinkled Pepe but I couldn't resist the gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3174240
> View attachment 3174242
> View attachment 3174245



Wow! That's a stunning Pandora.


----------



## StyleinLA

TeeLVee said:


> Congrats on your Pandoras! They are all lovely but I especially love the black and the tan ones. [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## StyleinLA

BettyLouboo said:


> Paris shopping! I was torn btwn the smooth leather vs wrinkled Pepe but I couldn't resist the gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3174240
> View attachment 3174242
> View attachment 3174245




I love the gold hardware!!!


----------



## yuuri

Has anyone had issues with the corners of their Pepe in mini?

Mine is in black and I've noticed that the corners are getting scuffed already after wearing it out once. The colour is changing to greyish green?

i wondered if its a possible defect with the leather because I'd assume that the mini would be worn cross body so would go thru a lot more rubbing against clothes thus would be more durable. Could it be the leather is dry?


----------



## KE2112

bagghista said:


> My First Givenchy Pandora Medium in Black Sheepskin with Gold Hardware - Lovin' this Bday gift to myself. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168775


I'm glad to hear you are so happy with your new beautiful Pandora in black!!! I bought my Antigona last year only to sell it a couple months ago. It was a beautiful bag but so impractical for my use. It was my first structured bag purchase and I just don't like the feel and bulk. I really love a soft slouchy bag like the Pandora. I can't wait to get my new medium Pepe once my color comes in. So happy to use my credit at Barneys from the mini Pepe they are taking back to get that medium now!!!!


----------



## bagghista

.


----------



## bagghista

KE2112 said:


> I'm glad to hear you are so happy with your new beautiful Pandora in black!!! I bought my Antigona last year only to sell it a couple months ago. It was a beautiful bag but so impractical for my use. It was my first structured bag purchase and I just don't like the feel and bulk. I really love a soft slouchy bag like the Pandora. I can't wait to get my new medium Pepe once my color comes in. So happy to use my credit at Barneys from the mini Pepe they are taking back to get that medium now!!!!




Hi. I'm happy to hear that you'll be getting your Pandora soon. You'll surely enjoy it like I do. Here she is-casual and practical. Do post some pics of your pandora when you have it already.


----------



## zwuncki

I ordered a Pandora Mini Black for around 600&#8364; 20%off which I think is ok for bag and color! It seemed like a Pepe Leather bag in the photos but I wasn't sure. There is no information anywhere. So is this the Pepe Leather Pandora Mini? Always prefered Pepe because it looks very stylish and modern. I'm quite sure it is Pepe but just want it to be confirmed from you guys, Experts! 

Either way I love the bag. The leather really feels amazing, the bag really does fit a lot and it feels like it weights nothing, totally light! 

I just hope that it won't show these problems someone mentioned earlier here with the exact Pandora Mini Black!


----------



## jazminyvette

nielnielniel said:


> this style has been around for slighty more than a year and I think it's unfair to call Givenchy as a fad or novelty...sure they did struggled for some years now (like all sleeping giant french labels like Celine, Balmain etc) and now revived by the fantastic Ricardo Tisci...
> 
> If we say Givenchy is novelty then I can also say Balenciaga motorcycle bag is getting too common.....
> 
> I like the pandora, has tried it on and have to confess it's not for everyone.


I agree.
The Pandora isn't novelty. It has been around long before bloggers have started to jump into it. I personally am getting tired of seeing Balenciagas everywhere but I don't think I can still categorize its HW and style of the bag as novelty. 
Look how the pandora has evolved to three different styles! From slouchy to boxy! I think it's here to define the brand even better  

Just an opinion!


----------



## Itsmemanz

Hi Everyone!,  i recently have an addiction to luxury handbags, i just bought a Balenciaga Work bag in navy and a Black Givenchy nightingale tote last month but now i am planning on buying a medium Givenchy Pandora in black but on a fence if i will get the pepe or the smooth leather? Please advise and/or give me your input of the pros and cons of each type of leather.  I am planning on using it as my everyday/travel bag. Thanks.


----------



## deenab

zwuncki said:


> I ordered a Pandora Mini Black for around 600 20%off which I think is ok for bag and color! It seemed like a Pepe Leather bag in the photos but I wasn't sure. There is no information anywhere. So is this the Pepe Leather Pandora Mini? Always prefered Pepe because it looks very stylish and modern. I'm quite sure it is Pepe but just want it to be confirmed from you guys, Experts!
> 
> Either way I love the bag. The leather really feels amazing, the bag really does fit a lot and it feels like it weights nothing, totally light!
> 
> I just hope that it won't show these problems someone mentioned earlier here with the exact Pandora Mini Black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176783




Congratulations. It looks like veritable Pepe leather. Where did you get it for 20% off?


----------



## deenab

shayna07 said:


> Introducing my new medium Pandora in black Pepe leather with gold tone hardware!!! I absolutely love the bag and was surprised how slouchy it became when putting my things in it! Thanks to everyone on this thread who helped me make a decision! I am so happy with my purchase! Here are some pics!
> 
> View attachment 3173211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173212
> View attachment 3173213
> View attachment 3173215
> View attachment 3173216
> View attachment 3173217




An amazing bag! Congrats!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Itsmemanz said:


> Hi Everyone!,  i recently have an addiction to luxury handbags, i just bought a Balenciaga Work bag in navy and a Black Givenchy nightingale tote last month but now i am planning on buying a medium Givenchy Pandora in black but on a fence if i will get the pepe or the smooth leather? Please advise and/or give me your input of the pros and cons of each type of leather.  I am planning on using it as my everyday/travel bag. Thanks.




There is a thread on the pros and cons of Pepe or goat. I personally love the Pepe and this is what brought me to my Pandora. I am also a Balenciaga lover but the Pepe leather is just so unique and so far it is very durable!!


----------



## zwuncki

@deenab: At a famous german online store. After my purchase the bag wasn't shown anymore. Guess it was the last/only one. 

It's amazing. I have never had a bag which could fit that much in such a small size. Yesterday I had my middlesized LV Marie-Lou compact purse, LV key holder, iPhone 6s Plus in quite a big closed leather case, 0,5l water bottle, gums, pack of tissues, mini Deo and mini brush in it. You wouldn't believe it if you haven't seen it with your own eyes. All those things including a half liter bottle! Amazing!

The Pepe Mini Pandora really is and looks amazing, the leather quality is amazing too besides one thing. I also notice the corners getting scuffed off. I wore it 3-4 times now and it already has worn blue/grey corners. They are small and not really noticable just yet, but if they get bigger and you can see them quite well it wouldn't be nice anymore! Is that normal? Does everyone have that or just the one user in this thread and me?


----------



## dodgygirl

zwuncki said:


> The Pepe Mini Pandora really is and looks amazing, the leather quality is amazing too besides one thing. I also notice the corners getting scuffed off. I wore it 3-4 times now and it already has worn blue/grey corners. They are small and not really noticable just yet, but if they get bigger and you can see them quite well it wouldn't be nice anymore! Is that normal? Does everyone have that or just the one user in this thread and me?



Not just the two of you! It's happened to me too, with both my medium and mini Pepe leathers. There is more wear on the medium probably because I carry more things in there, it gets heavy and the corners rub against me. I've had the mini for less amount of time though. I'm not sure how to prevent it


----------



## mary79

Has anyone seen the 3D Animation pandora? Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## Sakurai888

Hi gals,

Need Intel on givenchy box price in Europe, mini and regular size. Also I'm a bit confused w/ the info i found in the internet.
So far i know there're only 2 for the Pandora box, mini and regular. Please correct me if this is not right.

TIA


----------



## melburnian

Sakurai888 said:


> Hi gals,
> 
> Need Intel on givenchy box price in Europe, mini and regular size. Also I'm a bit confused w/ the info i found in the internet.
> So far i know there're only 2 for the Pandora box, mini and regular. Please correct me if this is not right.
> 
> TIA


As far as I know there is medium (regular), mini and micro. The micro is made of plexiglass rather than leather and is much more expensive than the others. The mini also comes in two variants - there is the one you have probably seen with a leather strap that can be worn as a long shoulder strap or doubled up to be a shorter shoulder bag, and there is also one that has a chain strap and a short leather top handle. The chain strap one seems to be slightly more expensive than the other one.

Here are some links to the two types of mini and the micro on the Barney's US website, for your info. Sorry I don't have any intel on Europe pricing though. From what I have found Farfetch seems to have the best pricing for me (AUD) so maybe have a look there?

http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Mini-Pandora-Box-Crossbody-503363682.html

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-box-mini-crossbody-504090578.html

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-plexiglass-micro-pandora-box-503442151.html


----------



## pereisu

Taking out Ms Pandora today.  Such a comfortable and chic handbag! Love it!!


----------



## Sakurai888

melburnian said:


> As far as I know there is medium (regular), mini and micro. The micro is made of plexiglass rather than leather and is much more expensive than the others. The mini also comes in two variants - there is the one you have probably seen with a leather strap that can be worn as a long shoulder strap or doubled up to be a shorter shoulder bag, and there is also one that has a chain strap and a short leather top handle. The chain strap one seems to be slightly more expensive than the other one.
> 
> Here are some links to the two types of mini and the micro on the Barney's US website, for your info. Sorry I don't have any intel on Europe pricing though. From what I have found Farfetch seems to have the best pricing for me (AUD) so maybe have a look there?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Givenchy-Mini-Pandora-Box-Crossbody-503363682.html
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pandora-box-mini-crossbody-504090578.html
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-plexiglass-micro-pandora-box-503442151.html



thanks so much Dear for the info. really appreciate it. i guess it's still a new emerging bag, it's a bit hard looking for the price info.


----------



## Itsmemanz

Hi Everyone,
can anybody help me? I just want to know how to take care of a pandora bag in Sugar black leather?.  because the sales associate told me that it gets stain alot? can someone tell me what brand of rain and stain repellent is good that will not damage and safe for the leather?

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Itsmemanz said:


> Hi Everyone,
> can anybody help me? I just want to know how to take care of a pandora bag in Sugar black leather?.  because the sales associate told me that it gets stain alot? can someone tell me what brand of rain and stain repellent is good that will not damage and safe for the leather?
> 
> Thanks



Collonil Waterstop is what I use on all my goatskin Gbags. Just follow the directions. I normally have to give my bags a week to really dry and be ready to wear again.


----------



## Itsmemanz

hrhsunshine said:


> Collonil Waterstop is what I use on all my goatskin Gbags. Just follow the directions. I normally have to give my bags a week to really dry and be ready to wear again.



Thank you so much @hrhsunshine.  I was thinking of that brand or Apple brand, Michael Kors, Coach and or Cadillac brands.


----------



## bagluvvr

hi everyone, can anyone help me? whats the serial number for the givenchy pandora small? thank you so much


----------



## sammy14

Yay I'm finally in this club!!! My medium gray pandora sheepskin


----------



## SweetP101

Bought mine today on sale at Holt Renfrew! Love the colour. 

It's calf leather. So are Danier leather products okay for it? Also read about the colour transfering - anything that can be done to stop that?


----------



## randr21

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Love me some black pepe w silver hw.


----------



## dodso012

Just purchased the goat skin medium Pandora in oxblood but am not completely sure about the color. In some lights it looks burgundy but in some lights, more purple. Will posts some pics....what do u guys think? Keep or return in exchange for the black!


----------



## dodso012

Another shot...darker lighting. More purple looking.


----------



## Shopmore

dodso012 said:


> Just purchased the goat skin medium Pandora in oxblood but am not completely sure about the color. In some lights it looks burgundy but in some lights, more purple. Will posts some pics....what do u guys think? Keep or return in exchange for the black!




I love the color!  I think if you have other black bags, you should keep his one.  The only drawback of having this color is that it may be limited to fall/winter only.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## dodso012

Shopmore said:


> I love the color!  I think if you have other black bags, you should keep his one.  The only drawback of having this color is that it may be limited to fall/winter only.  It's gorgeous.



Thx for the input! I have 3 other black bags so was going for something different.


----------



## Rina337

dodso012 said:


> Just purchased the goat skin medium Pandora in oxblood but am not completely sure about the color. In some lights it looks burgundy but in some lights, more purple. Will posts some pics....what do u guys think? Keep or return in exchange for the black!




LOVE it, I wanted this when I saw it in mini, my only gripe was that the lining is cream and all my stuff is black or dark colours. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## dodowin

This bag is growing on me.  I am currently looking for a crossbody bag for work and I think I need to browse through this thread to do more research!


----------



## dodso012

Rina337 said:


> LOVE it, I wanted this when I saw it in mini, my only gripe was that the lining is cream and all my stuff is black or dark colours. Looks gorgeous!



Thx! I am really liking it  more each day bc I don't have another bag in any similar color wave. Getting used to the purplish undertones...I would really have described this as a plum or almost eggplant color rather than oxblood.


----------



## Bagproud

dodso012 said:


> Just purchased the goat skin medium Pandora in oxblood but am not completely sure about the color. In some lights it looks burgundy but in some lights, more purple. Will posts some pics....what do u guys think? Keep or return in exchange for the black!



The colour is gorgeous! You have to use it though so return it if you don't love it.


----------



## randr21

My oxblood just came and I love it. I ordered the blue version as well and this color did it more for me. The silver hw complements it well. Between this and my black pepe, I'm all done with bags this year.


----------



## randr21

Pics


----------



## talarose

Hi guys! I've been looking at the Pandora mini box. Curious to know, does it come in a smooth leather? I've only ever seen textured ones.


----------



## Wudge

My new Pandora, half price during the black Friday sales!


----------



## Prada Prince

Wudge said:


> My new Pandora, half price during the black Friday sales!




Spectacular purchase Wudge. Love the print!


----------



## Wudge

Prada Prince said:


> Spectacular purchase Wudge. Love the print!



Thanks Prada Prince, I've had my eye on this one since it's release, I couldn't believe my luck when I found it at such a heavy discount.


----------



## Chiri

talarose said:


> Hi guys! I've been looking at the Pandora mini box. Curious to know, does it come in a smooth leather? I've only ever seen textured ones.



Not sure if you're referring to the new box or the original pandora mini box. For the latter, they do come in smoother leather but that was previous seasons that I've seen. Hths


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

The Pandora Sugar (pebbled goat skin) is a classic style, and you know it is a Givenchy the minute you see it. Timeless


----------



## Violet Bleu

AnnHugo said:


> Ohh I was in the same boat too! I remember seeing the Pandora several years ago thinking " Blimey , what an odd-looking bag!". Never thought I would own a piece, until I saw someone carrying a grey Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately , I wasn't bold enough to go for pepe leather.So I opted for my favourite color, the oxblood, from the last season's collection. I really really love the practicality of the bag , after owning ( and not really utilising ) a medium Antigona. The leather is oh so yummy , I could hug this bag to sleep! Haha. Here's one of me and the oxblood, although it doesn't appear so in this photo due to bad lighting. I hope I'll be able to muster enough courage to purchase one in pepe leather in the near future!



Wow! This looks beautiful with your outfit! &#128563;


----------



## Violet Bleu

randr21 said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone. Love me some black pepe w silver hw.



Looks delicious! &#128540;


----------



## GloriaQ

hey guys!

I am wondering if any of you own/have tried pandora mini box. I am not sure to get the one with chains or leather strap. On the one hand, I like the look with the chain. It's more dressy I guess. On the other hand, I am concerned that the chain will not be comfortable.
There is no Givenchy boutiques nearby so I havent got a chance to try it myself.

Any help??


----------



## purseonal obsession

randr21 said:


> Pics



Lovely lovely lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Bagproud

Wudge said:


> My new Pandora, half price during the black Friday sales!



Stunning! What a special bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Wudge said:


> My new Pandora, half price during the black Friday sales!



Congratulations Wudge! What a showstopper of a bag and fantastic deal!


----------



## Wudge

Bagproud said:


> Stunning! What a special bag.





hrhsunshine said:


> Congratulations Wudge! What a showstopper of a bag and fantastic deal!



Thank you both. I think I may be developing a Pandora addiction.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Does anyone own the taupe/brown coloured pepe Pandora and does it have fading issues? Thanks


----------



## Zuhrah

I am currently in-love with this one. Does anybody know when this color was released?


----------



## Byie

Just scored these two beauties for 60% off at Barneys! My first Pandora's!


----------



## Surferrosa

Byie said:


> Just scored these two beauties for 60% off at Barneys! My first Pandora's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219569




Wow, lucky you! They're gorgeous!


----------



## alansgail

I love it when luxury designers aren't so precious as to never put their items on sale!


----------



## heyitscheryl

Byie said:


> Just scored these two beauties for 60% off at Barneys! My first Pandora's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219569




Gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## jp23

Byie said:


> Just scored these two beauties for 60% off at Barneys! My first Pandora's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219569




AHHHH! Those colors [emoji7]


----------



## blackstar

Byie said:


> Just scored these two beauties for 60% off at Barneys! My first Pandora's!



The blush / silver hw combination is beautiful


----------



## sheilaR

Scored this at neiman's sale. Orig price was 2250$ got it at 1238. My first givenchy.


----------



## magicxcafe2009

It's do beautiful


----------



## Josysy

efeu said:


> View attachment 3030133
> 
> so happy with my new small pandora!! I've had other bags but this is much more user friendly  don't have to worry about scratches or change in shape. Guess i only 'discovered' pandora a bit late...


 &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## rma

Does anyone know if Givenchy plans on coming out with gold hardware, not in the pepe/washed leather, on the medium pandora bags. Ideally I would like the medium black pandora bag with gold hardware, because I mainly only wear neutrals and would like that color best. But i haven't been able to come across a bag with gold hardware. I'm considering just settling for the medium black pandora with silver hardware if I can't find intel on upcoming bags. Please help if you have any info!


----------



## rma

BettyLouboo said:


> Paris shopping! I was torn btwn the smooth leather vs wrinkled Pepe but I couldn't resist the gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 3174240
> View attachment 3174242
> View attachment 3174245



Does anyone have any intel on this bag? I haven't spotted this in NM, Saks, or any Givenchy Boutique. :/ I'm assuming Europe gets these before US but this was posted a while ago.


----------



## BettyLouboo

rma said:


> Does anyone have any intel on this bag? I haven't spotted this in NM, Saks, or any Givenchy Boutique. :/ I'm assuming Europe gets these before US but this was posted a while ago.







Hope this helps!


----------



## ingriface

rma said:


> Does anyone know if Givenchy plans on coming out with gold hardware, not in the pepe/washed leather, on the medium pandora bags. Ideally I would like the medium black pandora bag with gold hardware, because I mainly only wear neutrals and would like that color best. But i haven't been able to come across a bag with gold hardware. I'm considering just settling for the medium black pandora with silver hardware if I can't find intel on upcoming bags. Please help if you have any info!


Hi! I've got this one with gold hardware and I'm in love with it. I believe that this one is from SS15 because I got mine on sale in June. 
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-403144.html
Hope this is what you were looking for. Calf leather with gold hardware.


----------



## rma

BettyLouboo said:


> View attachment 3240865
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi, Thank you so much! I actually just settled for the one with silver hardware as I'm going to DC for a week long trip and assumed it would be a good travel bag! If I love it as much as I think I will, I plan on expanding my collection and hopefully getting a gold hardware one. Thank you so much though, BettyLouboo!


----------



## rma

ingriface said:


> Hi! I've got this one with gold hardware and I'm in love with it. I believe that this one is from SS15 because I got mine on sale in June.
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-de/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-403144.html
> Hope this is what you were looking for. Calf leather with gold hardware.



This is what I was looking for, although I read awful reviews about this website, so I decided not to risk it.


----------



## ingriface

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/anyone-shopped-on-mytheresa-491272-10.html
Well, I guess you can look here as well. Anyway, now you know that this one exists.


----------



## kajsabet

Hello Pandora experts!

I seem to be quite obsessed with the Pandora bags- Since I live in Sweden I really don't have the opportunity to actally feel or try the bag and size before any purchase. I need to order it online and hope for the best.

That´s why I need your advice. I am 5ft 1in (i.e. quite short) and quite petite. Not extremely petite but I have size XS-S (or 4-6). First I thought the Small Pandora would be the best choice, but when I started thinking of when to wear it I realized that I probably would use it mostly during the weekends (shopping...hehe) and during travels. So maybe the medium size would be a better choice or will the size be too big on me?

My second "problem" is that I would like a small cross body bag and am thinking of the mini box pandora, anyone here who has it? review or maybe pros and cons with it?
I normally don't like structured/stiff bags at all, but since it is so small it might work. It looks lovely on the street pics I've seen so far. But it must work for everyday use and it must be quite practical (have a two year old boy to run after hehe).


----------



## hrhsunshine

kajsabet said:


> Hello Pandora experts!
> 
> I seem to be quite obsessed with the Pandora bags- Since I live in Sweden I really don't have the opportunity to actally feel or try the bag and size before any purchase. I need to order it online and hope for the best.
> 
> That´s why I need your advice. I am 5ft 1in (i.e. quite short) and quite petite. Not extremely petite but I have size XS-S (or 4-6). First I thought the Small Pandora would be the best choice, but when I started thinking of when to wear it I realized that I probably would use it mostly during the weekends (shopping...hehe) and during travels. So maybe the medium size would be a better choice or will the size be too big on me?
> 
> My second "problem" is that I would like a small cross body bag and am thinking of the mini box pandora, anyone here who has it? review or maybe pros and cons with it?
> I normally don't like structured/stiff bags at all, but since it is so small it might work. It looks lovely on the street pics I've seen so far. But it must work for everyday use and it must be quite practical (have a two year old boy to run after hehe).



The thing to consider medium vs small is how you will wear it. The strap on the med is actually shorter than the strap on the small. If you plan to wear it mostly as a crossbody, I would say small will be ideal for your frame. If you want to wear as a shoulder bag and crossbody, the medium will work better. The small's strap is so long that the bag was way down my thigh when I just slung it on my shoulder and I am 3 inches taller than you. It was fine as a crossbody but I knew I would want to wear it different ways, so I had to pass on it.


----------



## kajsabet

hrhsunshine said:


> The thing to consider medium vs small is how you will wear it. The strap on the med is actually shorter than the strap on the small. If you plan to wear it mostly as a crossbody, I would say small will be ideal for your frame. If you want to wear as a shoulder bag and crossbody, the medium will work better. The small's strap is so long that the bag was way down my thigh when I just slung it on my shoulder and I am 3 inches taller than you. It was fine as a crossbody but I knew I would want to wear it different ways, so I had to pass on it.


I really didn't know that bit about the strap! Thank you for that input. I will mostly wear it cross body or in the crook of my arm. That is how I wear my bags today and it could of course change but I am really a cross body girl. I rather prefer to have a longer strap and tie a knot than it to be too short (I never buy bags that are meant for hand or shoulder use only - it's just not me).

Would you say the small bag is good enough for travel? I mean when you only carry one bag and need to stuff all different kind of things into it and you really really don't want to carry anything in your hands..


----------



## Rina337

kajsabet said:


> I really didn't know that bit about the strap! Thank you for that input. I will mostly wear it cross body or in the crook of my arm. That is how I wear my bags today and it could of course change but I am really a cross body girl. I rather prefer to have a longer strap and tie a knot than it to be too short (I never buy bags that are meant for hand or shoulder use only - it's just not me).
> 
> Would you say the small bag is good enough for travel? I mean when you only carry one bag and need to stuff all different kind of things into it and you really really don't want to carry anything in your hands..




I'm 5'3" when I wear my small pandora on the shoulder, it's below my hip, when I wear it cross body- it's on my hip. 
I have the mini pandora and the strap is slightly shorter but is fine cross body or shoulder.

Both are favourites for daily uses and travelling.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kajsabet said:


> I really didn't know that bit about the strap! Thank you for that input. I will mostly wear it cross body or in the crook of my arm. That is how I wear my bags today and it could of course change but I am really a cross body girl. I rather prefer to have a longer strap and tie a knot than it to be too short (I never buy bags that are meant for hand or shoulder use only - it's just not me).
> 
> Would you say the small bag is good enough for travel? I mean when you only carry one bag and need to stuff all different kind of things into it and you really really don't want to carry anything in your hands..




I would say the small will likely fit your essentials.  Pandoras hold a lot more than you would think.  If you are thinking of a bag to hold: wallet, makeup case, phone, keys, a few other small items, then the small will work fine.  The medium can hold additional items like a water bottle or compact umbrella.  

I actually used a mini Pandora for travel. I held my absolute essentials in it and carried a tote for magazines, snacks, drinks, etc.  With a little one, you are carrying a baby/kid bag most of the time anyway.  I think the small will look great on your frame.  I liked the small on me better than the medium.


----------



## kajsabet

Rina337 said:


> I'm 5'3" when I wear my small pandora on the shoulder, it's below my hip, when I wear it cross body- it's on my hip.
> I have the mini pandora and the strap is slightly shorter but is fine cross body or shoulder.
> 
> Both are favourites for daily uses and travelling.


For daily use I would absolutely choose the Small one, or maybe the mini since I also love small cross body bags. But I think the feature of the Pandora is nicer when it's a little bit bigger (according to photos, haven't seen neither irl).


----------



## kajsabet

hrhsunshine said:


> I would say the small will likely fit your essentials.  Pandoras hold a lot more than you would think.  If you are thinking of a bag to hold: wallet, makeup case, phone, keys, a few other small items, then the small will work fine.  The medium can hold additional items like a water bottle or compact umbrella.
> 
> I actually used a mini Pandora for travel. I held my absolute essentials in it and carried a tote for magazines, snacks, drinks, etc.  With a little one, you are carrying a baby/kid bag most of the time anyway.  I think the small will look great on your frame.  I liked the small on me better than the medium.



i first wanted the Pandora for travel and shopping sprees  and then I think the small one is too small for me. But for I daily use (I really don't need another bag for daily use..) I would absolutely choose the small one since I am not a big fan of larger bags on me. BUT the strap thing is actually something very important for me. Is it possible to switch the strap with another bag? or is there something very special about the strap? (except that it isn't adjustable.......). 

And I can't afford them both right now, so I have to choose ONE size (without seeing it or testing it........).


----------



## KensingtonUK

kajsabet said:


> i first wanted the Pandora for travel and shopping sprees  and then I think the small one is too small for me. But for I daily use (I really don't need another bag for daily use..) I would absolutely choose the small one since I am not a big fan of larger bags on me. BUT the strap thing is actually something very important for me. Is it possible to switch the strap with another bag? or is there something very special about the strap? (except that it isn't adjustable.......).
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't afford them both right now, so I have to choose ONE size (without seeing it or testing it........).




I would choose the mini or medium.  I thought I wanted the small until I tried it on. To me it was too small and as the others mentioned, it looks kind of stupid if u carry it by the handle since the strap is so long. Also since the strap attaches to the handle on the small, it's harder to get in the zipper and the handle always has to stick out.  This is not the case on the medium.


----------



## kajsabet

KensingtonUK said:


> I would choose the mini or medium.  I thought I wanted the small until I tried it on. To me it was too small and as the others mentioned, it looks kind of stupid if u carry it by the handle since the strap is so long. Also since the strap attaches to the handle on the small, it's harder to get in the zipper and the handle always has to stick out.  This is not the case on the medium.



I actually think the small would look better on me than the medium one - since I am both short and quite tiny BUT it is too small for travel when you only want to have ONE bag to look after and I wanted to buy it mostly for travel and similar occasions.
Mini is really not in question here since I would then need two bags when I travel and I just want one which takes a lot of stuff and is light and good looking.

So pros and cons:
Medium size: +works for travel -short strap
Small: +perfect for every day use, good length on strap -not good for travel


----------



## pereisu

kajsabet said:


> I actually think the small would look better on me than the medium one - since I am both short and quite tiny BUT it is too small for travel when you only want to have ONE bag to look after and I wanted to buy it mostly for travel and similar occasions.
> 
> Mini is really not in question here since I would then need two bags when I travel and I just want one which takes a lot of stuff and is light and good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> So pros and cons:
> 
> Medium size: +works for travel -short strap
> 
> Small: +perfect for every day use, good length on strap -not good for travel




I agree with Kensington UK! The small looks awkward to me.  I purchased it thinking it would be the ideal size but strap is too long and the bag looks too small carried on the shoulder with the handles.  I am 5'3" 125lbs and the medium is PERFECT for everyday use and/or travel and just looks more aesthetically pleasing no matter how you carry it, JMO. HTHs


----------



## pereisu

pereisu said:


> I agree with Kensington UK! The small looks awkward to me.  I purchased it thinking it would be the ideal size but strap is too long and the bag looks too small carried on the shoulder with the handles.  I am 5'3" 125lbs and the medium is PERFECT for everyday use and/or travel and just looks more aesthetically pleasing no matter how you carry it, JMO. HTHs









Here are mod shots of the medium fyi


----------



## MrsQ

kajsabet said:


> I actually think the small would look better on me than the medium one - since I am both short and quite tiny BUT it is too small for travel when you only want to have ONE bag to look after and I wanted to buy it mostly for travel and similar occasions.
> 
> Mini is really not in question here since I would then need two bags when I travel and I just want one which takes a lot of stuff and is light and good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> So pros and cons:
> 
> Medium size: +works for travel -short strap
> 
> Small: +perfect for every day use, good length on strap -not good for travel




Hi. I bought a medium Pandora mainly for travel and as an everyday bag on few occasions. For travel with it's size it can fit your daily essentials and even extra room for stuff like sweater, snacks, water bottle etc. It has plenty of compartments with zips which makes your belongings secured. I particularly like the outside zip as it's very handy in storing boarding pass/ passport that needs to be taken in and out all the time. I'm 168cm and weigh less 50kgs. The strap is comfortable enough to be worn as crossbody when I need both of my hands free but too long when worn on shoulders. With that I use the handle instead to hang on my shoulders. However even if I find it practical and useful for its purpose I still sometimes find myself overwhelmed with the size. It's quite enormous and can get very heavy when fully stuffed. Great for travel but not for everyday usage.


----------



## kajsabet

Thank you for your input Pereisu and MrsQ. 

I am now quite sure about the medium for travel use, but I will probably never use it daily since it will look too big on me (after seeing a lot of pictures here on purseblog forum). As I said before I am only 5ft-5ft1in (154cm) and ca 114-116lb (50-52kg). Small bags usually look big when I wear them 

Now I have to reason with myself if I can justify a bag only for travel that costs 1.700$ (1350euro). OR if I should skip this whole travel thing and buy the small one for daily use.........but I don't need another daily use bag :/


----------



## MrsQ

kajsabet said:


> Thank you for your input Pereisu and MrsQ.
> 
> I am now quite sure about the medium for travel use, but I will probably never use it daily since it will look too big on me (after seeing a lot of pictures here on purseblog forum). As I said before I am only 5ft-5ft1in (154cm) and ca 114-116lb (50-52kg). Small bags usually look big when I wear them
> 
> Now I have to reason with myself if I can justify a bag only for travel that costs 1.700$ (1350euro). OR if I should skip this whole travel thing and buy the small one for daily use.........but I don't need another daily use bag :/




I would say it depends on how often you travel. We do several of times a year and I have a toddler. So for me it's worth the price for the quality and purpose it serve. Plus I buy a bag to fulfill a certain use and not to collect several of the same. When I was on your position looking for a travel bag my other option was Longchamp La Pliage Neo in medium size. Can we worn crossbody, very light, roomy and stylish enough and most importantly less expensive. [emoji6]


----------



## kajsabet

MrsQ said:


> I would say it depends on how often you travel. We do several of times a year and I have a toddler. So for me it's worth the price for the quality and purpose it serve. Plus I buy a bag to fulfill a certain use and not to collect several of the same. When I was on your position looking for a travel bag my other option was Longchamp La Pliage Neo in medium size. Can we worn crossbody, very light, roomy and stylish enough and most importantly less expensive. [emoji6]



I guess I don't travel SO often, but it could be around 3-10 times a year and I have a two year old boy (which needs a lot of cars when we travel...) and some day we will most probably have an other child. So the need to carry his/their things will at least last for some years.

I am a little worried that the bag will be out of date. Not that I care about fashion but sometimes when you look back in time you just wonder how you could wear those odd things and think they were normal. I am afraid it will be like that with this bag (we are talking about at least 10 years from now haha but I plan to keep my bags for a long time).


----------



## kajsabet

MrsQ said:


> I would say it depends on how often you travel. We do several of times a year and I have a toddler. So for me it's worth the price for the quality and purpose it serve. Plus I buy a bag to fulfill a certain use and not to collect several of the same. When I was on your position looking for a travel bag my other option was Longchamp La Pliage Neo in medium size. Can we worn crossbody, very light, roomy and stylish enough and most importantly less expensive. [emoji6]



OR I just buy me the small pandora and the Longchamp Le Pliage Neo (awesome tip btw).......


----------



## hannahchloe

I'm 5ft 2 and I have the medium and small pandora. 

I love the medium and don't find it big at all. Use it as an everyday bag and travel. It's very good for travel. 
I carry it on my shoulder as well as cross body. 

I wanted the mini pandora but my hubby surprised me with the small Pepe pandora for Christmas 
The strap is a little long and I tied a knot and it's just nice now as a cross body. A very nice size for everyday too and super light. 

You won't go wrong with any size really ! I would carry all 3 sizes ! And you will love all 3 sizes too.


----------



## kajsabet

I think I am closing in on a decision but still need some advice. My favourite combination for bags right now is black with gold hardware BUT i also seem to love croc leather and some suede details - so I need your guidance, which one?:





Both are medium. And from pictures I love the look of them both (and want both). The hardware is not so prominent for the pandora (unless you have some special model with a lot of hardware of course) so I think the silver could be really okay for me.

If I love the bag/model I will get it in small as well in goat skin. Maybe in a nice color. Prefarably on a sale 

But now this will be used as a nice looking travel bag. Has to be durable (how do those two go with rain..?) and fill a lot.


----------



## highend

kajsabet said:


> ...... Has to be durable (how do those two go with rain..?) and fill a lot.


 

Durability wise, I think you're better off with the "sugar" or pebbled goatskin version (see link below).


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Black/prod177140296/p.prod


I have this one and wear it almost non-stop during the fall/winter months (bad weather and all)....had it for about 2 years and still looks new.


----------



## kajsabet

highend said:


> Durability wise, I think you're better off with the "sugar" or pebbled goatskin version (see link below).
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Bag-Black/prod177140296/p.prod
> 
> 
> I have this one and wear it almost non-stop during the fall/winter months (bad weather and all)....had it for about 2 years and still looks new.



The page doesn't seem to be working - so maybe the bag is sold out? I think the only black-gold combination available now is the washed leather (pepe?). I would prefer goat skin, but I can't find it.


----------



## magicxcafe2009

kajsabet said:


> I think I am closing in on a decision but still need some advice. My favourite combination for bags right now is black with gold hardware BUT i also seem to love croc leather and some suede details - so I need your guidance, which one?:
> View attachment 3245345
> 
> View attachment 3245344
> 
> 
> Both are medium. And from pictures I love the look of them both (and want both). The hardware is not so prominent for the pandora (unless you have some special model with a lot of hardware of course) so I think the silver could be really okay for me.
> 
> If I love the bag/model I will get it in small as well in goat skin. Maybe in a nice color. Prefarably on a sale
> 
> But now this will be used as a nice looking travel bag. Has to be durable (how do those two go with rain..?) and fill a lot.



Suede is hard to take care


----------



## kajsabet

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Suede is hard to take care



Yes, I know, but it is too hard? What happens if the bag gets into heavy rain for a whole day? (Wondering about both the suede and the pepe). It is only suede on the sides, maybe that makes it easier to take care of? 

I need all information I can get about pepe and suede  and which bag I should choose. Wanna order it this week  so I have it until my b-day.


----------



## solitudelove

kajsabet said:


> I think I am closing in on a decision but still need some advice. My favourite combination for bags right now is black with gold hardware BUT i also seem to love croc leather and some suede details - so I need your guidance, which one?:
> View attachment 3245345
> 
> View attachment 3245344
> 
> 
> Both are medium. And from pictures I love the look of them both (and want both). The hardware is not so prominent for the pandora (unless you have some special model with a lot of hardware of course) so I think the silver could be really okay for me.
> 
> If I love the bag/model I will get it in small as well in goat skin. Maybe in a nice color. Prefarably on a sale
> 
> But now this will be used as a nice looking travel bag. Has to be durable (how do those two go with rain..?) and fill a lot.


I have the croc embossed one and I've been caught in pouring rain numerous times, with an umbrella of course, and so far the bag had held up quite well. I've had my bag for a little more than half a year and I use it quite regularly. So far no scuffs or scratches! It can hold a lot (water bottle, long wallet, camera, phone, umbrella, wipes, tissue, etc.) but could get a little heavy if you put too many things inside. I was going to buy a medium one with smooth leather in the beginning but after I saw the croc embossed one I just had to get it! Hope this helps!


----------



## kajsabet

solitudelove said:


> I have the croc embossed one and I've been caught in pouring rain numerous times, with an umbrella of course, and so far the bag had held up quite well. I've had my bag for a little more than half a year and I use it quite regularly. So far no scuffs or scratches! It can hold a lot (water bottle, long wallet, camera, phone, umbrella, wipes, tissue, etc.) but could get a little heavy if you put too many things inside. I was going to buy a medium one with smooth leather in the beginning but after I saw the croc embossed one I just had to get it! Hope this helps!




Your bag is with croc all around, right? It is not available anymore but there is one with croc om top and suede on the sides. So I guess it's not as durable/easy care as croc all around :/

I've seen pictures of your Pandora - it is lovely!


----------



## solitudelove

kajsabet said:


> Your bag is with croc all around, right? It is not available anymore but there is one with croc om top and suede on the sides. So I guess it's not as durable/easy care as croc all around :/
> 
> I've seen pictures of your Pandora - it is lovely!


Mine is the one with croc on top and suede on the sides! Same as the one in your photo.


----------



## kajsabet

solitudelove said:


> Mine is the one with croc on top and suede on the sides! Same as the one in your photo.



Oh, I was mistaken then. So exactly the same bag but in small? 

And you think it is durable and that the suede can hold some rain? (You can not always choose to hide from the rain when you travel...). Is it light or does it get heavier with the suede and croc?

Actually I would prefer this model for a small but I will buy a medium for travel and then the pepe might be a better choice...gah!


----------



## TheDutchess

Hi everyone, I usually lurk on this (sub)forum but wanted to show my recent purchase:  small pandora in anthracite pepe with silver hardware. Got it for an absolute steal


----------



## solitudelove

kajsabet said:


> Oh, I was mistaken then. So exactly the same bag but in small?
> 
> And you think it is durable and that the suede can hold some rain? (You can not always choose to hide from the rain when you travel...). Is it light or does it get heavier with the suede and croc?
> 
> Actually I would prefer this model for a small but I will buy a medium for travel and then the pepe might be a better choice...gah!


Mine is in the medium size. I haven't had mine for that long but so far it's done quite well in the rain. I've gotten some rain on my bag and it hasn't left any marks, but I try to keep it out of the rain as much as I can. I think the weight depends on how much and what you're carrying, but the bag itself is not that heavy (at least for me). It doesn't hurt your shoulders when worn or anything. If you're looking for a travel bag, the medium would be a good size and also because it has many compartments, you can put some things you need in the smaller zipper pockets to have easier access.


----------



## Vee1227

TheDutchess said:


> Hi everyone, I usually lurk on this (sub)forum but wanted to show my recent purchase:  small pandora in anthracite pepe with silver hardware. Got it for an absolute steal




So awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## magicxcafe2009

kajsabet said:


> Yes, I know, but it is too hard? What happens if the bag gets into heavy rain for a whole day? (Wondering about both the suede and the pepe). It is only suede on the sides, maybe that makes it easier to take care of?
> 
> I need all information I can get about pepe and suede  and which bag I should choose. Wanna order it this week  so I have it until my b-day.


I think the pepe is very durable. Rain drop on it is fine. I don't have any suede from givenchy. But my suede from Alexander Wang was ruin from the rain. I will get a water spray if I'm taking suede out to the rain. I recommend the goat skin overall since it's tougher and doesn't stretch as much as pepe over time. Hope it helps


----------



## kajsabet

magicxcafe2009 said:


> I think the pepe is very durable. Rain drop on it is fine. I don't have any suede from givenchy. But my suede from Alexander Wang was ruin from the rain. I will get a water spray if I'm taking suede out to the rain. I recommend the goat skin overall since it's tougher and doesn't stretch as much as pepe over time. Hope it helps



Thank you! Then I am still left with a problem - there are almost no medium size pandoras with goldhardware and goat skin :/ 

I have a 10% discount on farfetch and they don't have the goldhardware combination. MyTheresa has the combination but then it is a little bit special with the hardware so it is even more expensive and without discount  it differs by around 330 

Farfetch has pepe in black and gold, which was the original bag I wanted. 

Is it supposed to be this hard every time you want to buy a bag?


----------



## magicxcafe2009

kajsabet said:


> Thank you! Then I am still left with a problem - there are almost no medium size pandoras with goldhardware and goat skin :/
> 
> I have a 10% discount on farfetch and they don't have the goldhardware combination. MyTheresa has the combination but then it is a little bit special with the hardware so it is even more expensive and without discount  it differs by around 330
> 
> Farfetch has pepe in black and gold, which was the original bag I wanted.
> 
> Is it supposed to be this hard every time you want to buy a bag?



Lol.. I don't think pandora goat skin comes.with gold... it's only in silver I think... not too sure. Someone chip in on that.  

Goodluck hunting that medium pandora down


----------



## kajsabet

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Lol.. I don't think pandora goat skin comes.with gold... it's only in silver I think... not too sure. Someone chip in on that.
> 
> Goodluck hunting that medium pandora down



Haha, well I think I am almost 100% sure about the pepe and gold in medium. And if I love the bag I will buy one in small and goat skin. 

Since I want it for travel I don't want the bag to look expensive and the pepe looks less expensive than the regular goat skin.


----------



## kajsabet

kajsabet said:


> Haha, well I think I am almost 100% sure about the pepe and gold in medium. And if I love the bag I will buy one in small and goat skin.
> 
> Since I want it for travel I don't want the bag to look expensive and the pepe looks less expensive than the regular goat skin.



I just ordered the medium Pandora in black pepe with GH from Farfetch. This will be really interesting with the delivery and all. UPS has so many bad reviews here in Sweden so I actually paid 20euro extra to have DHL express, which also has a lot of bad reviews haha. But I think DHL is a liiiiiiittle better than UPS here in Sweden. So this will be interesting....


----------



## KensingtonUK

kajsabet said:


> I just ordered the medium Pandora in black pepe with GH from Farfetch. This will be really interesting with the delivery and all. UPS has so many bad reviews here in Sweden so I actually paid 20euro extra to have DHL express, which also has a lot of bad reviews haha. But I think DHL is a liiiiiiittle better than UPS here in Sweden. So this will be interesting....




Congrats!  You are going to live the bag!!! Black Pepe with GH is my faV.  I have the same in SH (got it for 45% off)--too good to turn down but you are going to love your bag so much!!!


----------



## kajsabet

KensingtonUK said:


> Congrats!  You are going to live the bag!!! Black Pepe with GH is my faV.  I have the same in SH (got it for 45% off)--too good to turn down but you are going to love your bag so much!!!



I hope so, if I manage to actually receive it from DHL haha. I could have gotten the SH for 200euro less, but I decided to not give in for "settle" this time. I have two designer bags that I settled with and I almost never use them. When I bought my first not-settle bag I realized how much more you use it. BUT the hardware on the pandora is not so prominent so I actually think SH looks really nice in the youtube vides I've seen. If I buy a small Pandora I might buy it with goat skin and SH


----------



## LOUKPEACH

TheDutchess said:


> Hi everyone, I usually lurk on this (sub)forum but wanted to show my recent purchase:  small pandora in anthracite pepe with silver hardware. Got it for an absolute steal


Great color and casual chic!


----------



## KE2112

I made my choice! Just purchased Medium Pepe in Mineral Blue gorgeous color and I love the Pepe. I also have one in medium in black goatskin with fox hair on the top.


----------



## kajsabet

KE2112 said:


> View attachment 3251734
> 
> 
> I made my choice! Just purchased Medium Pepe in Mineral Blue gorgeous color and I love the Pepe. I also have one in medium in black goatskin with fox hair on the top.



This one is absolutely awesome. Really wanted it but chose the black one so it could go with every outfit. I really really would love to ser some modelling pics with this one!


----------



## KensingtonUK

KE2112 said:


> View attachment 3251734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my choice! Just purchased Medium Pepe in Mineral Blue gorgeous color and I love the Pepe. I also have one in medium in black goatskin with fox hair on the top.




Love it!  This is the new colour for this season correct?


----------



## KE2112

KensingtonUK said:


> Love it!  This is the new colour for this season correct?



Yes this is e new color!


----------



## Metope

Hi everyone! I have a black medium Pandora which I love, but I'm not too into black bags in spring/summer. The size is perfect for my lifestyle, but I don't want the exact same model in a different color, so I was thinking of getting the Pandora Pure since I love the design. Does anyone have both the regular Pandora and Pandora Pure in medium? If so, do they fit about the same amount of stuff? Would also love comparison pics if possible, thanks!


----------



## kajsabet

Anyone who has a black pepe pandora with (pale) gold hardware? Is it VERY similar to silver in some lights? 

I just got my pandora from farfetch and I paid 200euro (around 210$ I guess) extra for it to be with gold hardware instead of silver and I suspect my bag has silver hardware......... GAH!


----------



## Metope

kajsabet said:


> Anyone who has a black pepe pandora with (pale) gold hardware? Is it VERY similar to silver in some lights?
> 
> I just got my pandora from farfetch and I paid 200euro (around 210$ I guess) extra for it to be with gold hardware instead of silver and I suspect my bag has silver hardware......... GAH!




My black Pepe Pandora has unmistakably gold hardware, not too yellow but definitely not pale or silver. Sounds like you should contact them, I hope it works out!


----------



## kajsabet

Metope said:


> My black Pepe Pandora has unmistakably gold hardware, not too yellow but definitely not pale or silver. Sounds like you should contact them, I hope it works out!



Thank you! This bag is far from "unmistakably" gold....so I am very sure it is silver. 

When I search farfetch the only black pepe bag they have is the one I bought (the description says "gold toned hardware" and the pictures looks like silver, but I find most pictures not really correct). Net-a-porter has the black pepe with either silver or gold. I chose farfetch since I had 10% discount (both sites had gold hardware for 1350euro, and the silver was 1190 euro at net-a-porter). So I ended up paying 1215euro for my "gold" hardware that is silver. And the truth is I don't have the energy to go through all this customer service and sending it back and maybe get a new one (I actually don't think they have it in gold at farfetch since I bought the only black pepe bag in medium that they have).

I think my options are:
1) go through customer service and get my money back and then do a new order but this time from net-a-porter.
2) accept the bag that I got

Option 1 won't give me money back for shipping (I paid 20euro to get it express..which still took the store 2 days to only pack the bag!).

Option 2 could be ok since I actually think the bag looks good in silver too but it will annoy me that I paid 25euro more for it than from net-a-porter (which is almost the amount I will loose from shipping if I send it back).

Do you see my dilemma? :/

I hate buying online from other countries! But when you live in Sweden you don't have so much choice


----------



## jp23

kajsabet said:


> Thank you! This bag is far from "unmistakably" gold....so I am very sure it is silver.
> 
> When I search farfetch the only black pepe bag they have is the one I bought (the description says "gold toned hardware" and the pictures looks like silver, but I find most pictures not really correct). Net-a-porter has the black pepe with either silver or gold. I chose farfetch since I had 10% discount (both sites had gold hardware for 1350euro, and the silver was 1190 euro at net-a-porter). So I ended up paying 1215euro for my "gold" hardware that is silver. And the truth is I don't have the energy to go through all this customer service and sending it back and maybe get a new one (I actually don't think they have it in gold at farfetch since I bought the only black pepe bag in medium that they have).
> 
> I think my options are:
> 1) go through customer service and get my money back and then do a new order but this time from net-a-porter.
> 2) accept the bag that I got
> 
> Option 1 won't give me money back for shipping (I paid 20euro to get it express..which still took the store 2 days to only pack the bag!).
> 
> Option 2 could be ok since I actually think the bag looks good in silver too but it will annoy me that I paid 25euro more for it than from net-a-porter (which is almost the amount I will loose from shipping if I send it back).
> 
> Do you see my dilemma? :/
> 
> I hate buying online from other countries! But when you live in Sweden you don't have so much choice




When I tried it on in store I thought the soft gold was silver at first.


----------



## kajsabet

jp23 said:


> When I tried it on in store I thought the soft gold was silver at first.



For how long did you think it was silver? I have been eyening this bag for almost 2h and I still can't see any gold in the hardware....But I am at work and haven't tried other lights yet. But comparing to silver and gold jewellery that a have tells me it is silver and not gold (but I only have real gold, not pale, to compare with).


----------



## kajsabet

kajsabet said:


> For how long did you think it was silver? I have been eyening this bag for almost 2h and I still can't see any gold in the hardware....But I am at work and haven't tried other lights yet. But comparing to silver and gold jewellery that a have tells me it is silver and not gold (but I only have real gold, not pale, to compare with).



I had express delivery to my job  (that's how unpatient I am when I order something haha)
Ordered the bag on Sunday morning. They sent it yesterday at 17 and I recieved it just before 12 today. So the shipping was really quick but the store wasn't so impressing with their packing speed.


----------



## jp23

kajsabet said:


> For how long did you think it was silver? I have been eyening this bag for almost 2h and I still can't see any gold in the hardware....But I am at work and haven't tried other lights yet. But comparing to silver and gold jewellery that a have tells me it is silver and not gold (but I only have real gold, not pale, to compare with).




I was at barneys trying it and the lighting there was ok not great, The SA just told me it was gold and I was like oh ok but I think it's not an obvious gold I think it would really depend of the lighting and outfit! It was pretty hard to tell!


----------



## kajsabet

jp23 said:


> I was at barneys trying it and the lighting there was ok not great, The SA just told me it was gold and I was like oh ok but I think it's not an obvious gold I think it would really depend of the lighting and outfit! It was pretty hard to tell!



Okay, so you actually never saw that is was gold? I watched a review on youtube or maybe read some blog where the person said that the givenchy pale gold looks like silver i most lights. So that's what I was prepared for and actually I love this bag alredy and the hardware is not so prominent so even if it is silver I can definitely live with it BUT it bugs me that I paid extra when I really tried to get the best deal (and with gold..).


----------



## qgurl09

Hi! Is anyone familiar with the old givenchy dust bag? Was it an off white/ivory color? Thank you


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> Okay, so you actually never saw that is was gold? I watched a review on youtube or maybe read some blog where the person said that the givenchy pale gold looks like silver i most lights. So that's what I was prepared for and actually I love this bag alredy and the hardware is not so prominent so even if it is silver I can definitely live with it BUT it bugs me that I paid extra when I really tried to get the best deal (and with gold..).




Hi. Do you have a pic of the bag? Givenchy's silver hardware is very bright and chrome like. Whereas, the gold hardware is very soft.


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi. Do you have a pic of the bag? Givenchy's silver hardware is very bright and chrome like. Whereas, the gold hardware is very soft.




I am pretty sure it is silver. At most 1% gold and 99% silver 




Or what do you think?


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> I am pretty sure it is silver. At most 1% gold and 99% silver
> 
> View attachment 3259098
> 
> 
> Or what do you think?




The zipper looks kind of silver, but the clasp does not. I know that a lot of Givenchy bags with gold hardware do not match throughout the bag. [emoji52]

Look at the difference with my Nightingale's palladium hardware.


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> The zipper looks kind of silver, but the clasp does not. I know that a lot of Givenchy bags with gold hardware do not match throughout the bag. [emoji52]
> 
> Look at the difference with my Nightingale's palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3259184




The light in the photo is not the best (early morning eating breakfeast). The clasp is actually the hard ware that is most clearly silver in real life. The smaller details (zipper and givenchy text) could at best be pale gold..


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> The light in the photo is not the best (early morning eating breakfeast). The clasp is actually the hard ware that is most clearly silver in real life. The smaller details (zipper and givenchy text) could at best be pale gold..




Hmm. . It is hard to tell by one pic but perhaps this pic will help. [emoji4]


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . It is hard to tell by one pic but perhaps this pic will help. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3259185







Is this more obvious silver? 

I think that picture is quite close to the color of my zipper. But my clasp is silver.


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> View attachment 3259186
> 
> 
> Is this more obvious silver?
> 
> I think that picture is quite close to the color of my zipper. But my clasp is silver.




It looks silver here. Perhaps, you did get silver. Don't you have a Pepe bag? Last time I checked, Pepe usually comes with gold hardware. There may be exceptions, and they may have changed this recently. I've been out of touch with Givenchy lately, so I'm not entirely sure. [emoji13] I hope others with more familiarity will chime in and give you their opinions.

Are you happy with the bag as is? It's a beautiful bag!

Edit: Maybe you should contact the retailer for peace of mind if this will bother you in the future! [emoji4]


----------



## magicxcafe2009

Violet Bleu said:


> It looks silver here. Perhaps, you did get silver. Don't you have a Pepe bag? Last time I checked, Pepe usually comes with gold hardware. There may be exceptions, and they may have changed this recently. I've been out of touch with Givenchy lately, so I'm not entirely sure. [emoji13] I hope others with more familiarity will chime in and give you their opinions.
> 
> Are you happy with the bag as is? It's a beautiful bag!



Just want to share... from my understanding... pepe leather comes on pale gold hardware... and goat skin is silver hardware... most of the case... so if u got pepe... it's most likely pale gold hardware


----------



## Violet Bleu

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Just want to share... from my understanding... pepe leather comes on pale gold hardware... and goat skin is silver hardware... most of the case... so if u got pepe... it's most likely pale gold hardware




That's what I was thinking! Thanks for chiming in! [emoji4]


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> It looks silver here. Perhaps, you did get silver. Don't you have a Pepe bag? Last time I checked, Pepe usually comes with gold hardware. There may be exceptions, and they may have changed this recently. I've been out of touch with Givenchy lately, so I'm not entirely sure. [emoji13] I hope others with more familiarity will chime in and give you their opinions.
> 
> Are you happy with the bag as is? It's a beautiful bag!




It seems like the new black pepe only comes with silver. So I really made an effort to find black pepe with gold hard ware - and got one with silver haha. I love the bag but prefer gold. So I am not happy with the store (Tessabit in Italy) or farfetch (since the description said gold) but I haven't done anything about this since I don't have time or energy and I like the appearance of the bag. 

I actually found a post here at tPF where someone also ordered gold hardware but got silver, also farfetch and a store in italy (maybe the same..).


----------



## kajsabet

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Just want to share... from my understanding... pepe leather comes on pale gold hardware... and goat skin is silver hardware... most of the case... so if u got pepe... it's most likely pale gold hardware




No, there is almost only black pepe with silver available now :/ At least online where they ship to Europe/Sweden.


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> It seems like the new black pepe only comes with silver. So I really made an effort to find black pepe with gold hard ware - and got one with silver haha. I love the bag but prefer gold. So I am not happy with the store (Tessabit in Italy) or farfetch (since the description said gold) but I haven't done anything about this since I don't have time or energy and I like the appearance of the bag.
> 
> I actually found a post here at tPF where someone also ordered gold hardware but got silver, also farfetch and a store in italy (maybe the same..).




Hmm. . . If that's the case, why don't you ask them to refund the difference between the two? You can email pics and let them know about their error. I don't see why they wouldn't accommodate you because the fault would go on them for having an incorrect product description. I know you don't want to go through the hassle, but it is worth a try. If they refuse to do that, then tell them you would like to process a refund and that you expect a refund on shipping due to their error. Let them know that you will take your business elsewhere since they do not value customer service if they are not accommodating. 

I hope this helps! [emoji4]


----------



## kajsabet

Haha, since I am a Swede - when I say "I think it is silver" what I actually mean "It is very obvious silver"  

Swedes are that way  so the bag has silver hardware, really can't make it pale gold even if I very much want to :/ and there is no obvious diffrence in hardware color, but the zipper could be pale gold if you really try hard. But I think it is mostly a lightning effect.


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> Hmm. . . If that's the case, why don't you ask them to refund the difference between the two? You can email pics and let them know about their error. I don't see why they wouldn't accommodate you because the fault would go on them for having an incorrect product description. I know you don't want to go through the hassle, but it is worth a try. If they refuse to do that, then tell them you would like to process a refund and that you expect a refund on shipping due to their error. Let them know that you will take your business elsewhere since they do not value customer service if they are not accommodating.
> 
> I hope this helps! [emoji4]




Farfetch only have one black pepe listed (with a description saying it is gold toned hardware) = the one I bought. So there is no price diffrence since they only have one black pepe bag.

Net-a-porter has two different black pepes (one with silver and one with gold). I their pepe with silver is cheaper than the black pepe farfetch sell. The pepe bag with gold cost the same as the only bag farfetch has. That is why I also thought the description was correct.

Is it actually possible to claim money back when it is cheaper at an other store? Seems strange to me..?


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> Farfetch only have one black pepe listed (with a description saying it is gold toned hardware) = the one I bought. So there is no price diffrence since they only have one black pepe bag.
> 
> Net-a-porter has two different black pepes (one with silver and one with gold). I their pepe with silver is cheaper than the black pepe farfetch sell. The pepe bag with gold cost the same as the only bag farfetch has. That is why I also thought the description was correct.
> 
> Is it actually possible to claim money back when it is cheaper at an other store? Seems strange to me..?




It would be a stretch, but I'm thinking that they may be able to accommodate you if they want to prevent a return. They may or may not agree to make a price adjustment. This is a special case because you bought the bag due to their error. I would hope for the best but expect nothing. You could definitely try to get your shipping charges back if you process a refund (due to their error in the description).

All of this being said, your happiness with the bag is the most important thing! You have to ask yourself if going through all of this trouble is worth the time invested. If it isn't, then keep the bag and wear it in good health! [emoji8]


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> All of this being said, your happiness with the bag is the most important thing! You have to ask yourself if going through all of this trouble is worth the time invested. If it isn't, then keep the bag and wear it in good health! [emoji8]




This is exactly why I do nothing. I love the bag (but would prefer gold) and I don't think it's worth the time invested. Also think that they actually don't have it in gold since the store is the only one listed with black pepe. So I would end up with no bag and have to order a new one etc etc. Not worth it. But definitely the one and only time that I bought something from farfetch haha. Net-a-porter next time! 

And thank for your concern and that you try to help me, appreciate it!


----------



## Violet Bleu

kajsabet said:


> This is exactly why I do nothing. I love the bag (but would prefer gold) and I don't think it's worth the time invested. Also think that they actually don't have it in gold since the store is the only one listed with black pepe. So I would end up with no bag and have to order a new one etc etc. Not worth it. But definitely the one and only time that I bought something from farfetch haha. Net-a-porter next time!
> 
> And thank for your concern and that you try to help me, appreciate it!




You're welcome! Enjoy your new bag because it is a treasure! [emoji7]


----------



## kajsabet

Violet Bleu said:


> You're welcome! Enjoy your new bag because it is a treasure! [emoji7]




It is on me right now  definitely enjoying it! So unbelieveable comfortable


----------



## magicxcafe2009

kajsabet said:


> It is on me right now  definitely enjoying it! So unbelieveable comfortable



Omg please take a pic of it... can't wait to see it


----------



## kajsabet

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Omg please take a pic of it... can't wait to see it




Haha, soon going to sleep but here is a pic from Friday when I was going out for a walk with my two year old boy


----------



## missjesf

Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:


----------



## magicxcafe2009

missjesf said:


> Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:



Omg it's gorgeous... may I ask when you got it and what year it's made...


----------



## missjesf

kajsabet said:


> Haha, since I am a Swede - when I say "I think it is silver" what I actually mean "It is very obvious silver"
> 
> Swedes are that way  so the bag has silver hardware, really can't make it pale gold even if I very much want to :/ and there is no obvious diffrence in hardware color, but the zipper could be pale gold if you really try hard. But I think it is mostly a lightning effect.



Just chiming in on your newest addition! Your Pandora is definitely in silver hardware. Based on my observations from visiting department stores, I noticed that Givenchy has started pairing Pepe leather with silver hardware all last year. Anything with gold were leftovers from the year before. My mini Pepe in Anthracite was paired with silver as well (which was actually what I was looking for). I don't know if new Pandoras have gold hardware anymore because I haven't seen any in awhile. Hope this helped!


----------



## missjesf

magicxcafe2009 said:


> Omg it's gorgeous... may I ask when you got it and what year it's made...



Thank you! I got it from Yoogi's Closet with a "like new" condition. The authenticity code and site claims that it was from 2012


----------



## magicxcafe2009

missjesf said:


> Thank you! I got it from Yoogi's Closet with a "like new" condition. The authenticity code and site claims that it was from 2012



Thanks... hopefully they will being back the croc soon


----------



## kajsabet

missjesf said:


> Thank you! I got it from Yoogi's Closet with a "like new" condition. The authenticity code and site claims that it was from 2012



I absolutely love it! There is something about the croc leather that is just too awesome. I was drooling a lot over a croc + suede + smooth leather pandora. But I chose the pepe since the bag was for traveling and I really can't baby a suede bag when travelling. But I would love to a croc pandora (with or without suede) for daily use


----------



## kajsabet

missjesf said:


> Just chiming in on your newest addition! Your Pandora is definitely in silver hardware. Based on my observations from visiting department stores, I noticed that Givenchy has started pairing Pepe leather with silver hardware all last year. Anything with gold were leftovers from the year before. My mini Pepe in Anthracite was paired with silver as well (which was actually what I was looking for). I don't know if new Pandoras have gold hardware anymore because I haven't seen any in awhile. Hope this helped!



Thank you! This also confirms that my Pandora is with silver hardware. If I continue loving the bag I will have to get it with gold hardware when they go back to that again  Or by it pre-loved. 

But honestly - I think the bag looks very good with silver hardware. Normally I am quite sensitive about too much silver (I really really love the black-gold combination in general), BUT there are several bags that looks as good in either gold or silver and there are bags that looks better with gold or better with silver.


----------



## solitudelove

missjesf said:


> Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:


She's absolutely stunning!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

kajsabet said:


> It seems like the new black pepe only comes with silver. So I really made an effort to find black pepe with gold hard ware - and got one with silver haha. I love the bag but prefer gold. So I am not happy with the store (Tessabit in Italy) or farfetch (since the description said gold) but I haven't done anything about this since I don't have time or energy and I like the appearance of the bag.
> 
> I actually found a post here at tPF where someone also ordered gold hardware but got silver, also farfetch and a store in italy (maybe the same..).




Yup this was me!  Was so bummed especially since I even reached out to the store before purchasing it and they confirmed it was gold.  After I got it, I reached out to ten other retailers on far fetch and all had the same issue.  My store even reached out to Givenchy to see if they could order a gold one but no luck. In the end I kept it as I still love it and got such a great deal and the company gave me $50 refund


----------



## missjesf

kajsabet said:


> Thank you! This also confirms that my Pandora is with silver hardware. If I continue loving the bag I will have to get it with gold hardware when they go back to that again  Or by it pre-loved.
> 
> But honestly - I think the bag looks very good with silver hardware. Normally I am quite sensitive about too much silver (I really really love the black-gold combination in general), BUT there are several bags that looks as good in either gold or silver and there are bags that looks better with gold or better with silver.



Yes! Givenchy pieces are very edgy so I actually prefer its bags with silver hardware. I think you should stick with it


----------



## missjesf

solitudelove said:


> She's absolutely stunning!!!! I'm in love!!!!!!





black leather said:


> ahhh this pandora is TO DIE FOR!



Thank you


----------



## kajsabet

KensingtonUK said:


> Yup this was me!  Was so bummed especially since I even reached out to the store before purchasing it and they confirmed it was gold.  After I got it, I reached out to ten other retailers on far fetch and all had the same issue.  My store even reached out to Givenchy to see if they could order a gold one but no luck. In the end I kept it as I still love it and got such a great deal and the company gave me $50 refund




Then I was right. They actually don't have any black pepe Pandoras with gold hardware. Why do they keep on selling them when they know the description is wrong? I get so tired. It can't be that hard to change one word from gold to silver. I only ordered from Farfetch since it was with gold (according to the description). 

Anyway, nice that you got a $50 refound. It wasn't 50$ off next buy? I will never shop from farfetch again, am so disappointed now that I am informed about that they actually know about the error in description


----------



## kajsabet

missjesf said:


> Yes! Givenchy pieces are very edgy so I actually prefer its bags with silver hardware. I think you should stick with it




I was so happy to finally have a Pandora in my arms so I started using it directly. So I can't send it back now and will keep it. And I also learned not to trust Farfetch. I am just lucky this bag works so well with silver


----------



## Noo2015

Hello everyone! 
I'm looking to buy a Givenchy Pandora bag but the colour i want was limited edition from S/S 15 resort collection and is now discontinued. If anyone owns a Givenchy Pandora in "Tri Colour Beige/Orange/Black" and wants to sell it to me please let me know. Alternatively, if anyone knows of any reputable sites that still have this colour available please let me know. It was last seen in the sale on Lane Crawford website for £590. Many thanks


----------



## bear828

That is gorgeousss


----------



## missdagane

Hello every one.  I plan to buy a black medium pandora. I like the goatskin but for me the texture of the leather is very important  because I like to touch my bags and feel the smoothness of the leather. The pepe ones feel very smooth but I've never had the opportuniy to see one in goetskin.  Bragmybag explained the givenchy goatskin is very durable but " goat leather has a rather sturdy and rough feel to touch that some are turned off by" . Could the People owning one tell me their advice ?  How to compare with for example the chloe  leather ?  I'm new to Givenchy. Thank you  everyone.


----------



## kajsabet

missdagane said:


> Hello every one.  I plan to buy a black medium pandora. I like the goatskin but for me the texture of the leather is very important  because I like to touch my bags and feel the smoothness of the leather. The pepe ones feel very smooth but I've never had the opportuniy to see one in goetskin.  Bragmybag explained the givenchy goatskin is very durable but " goat leather has a rather sturdy and rough feel to touch that some are turned off by" . Could the People owning one tell me their advice ?  How to compare with for example the chloe  leather ?  I'm new to Givenchy. Thank you  everyone.




I have a pandora in pepe leather and I do like the feel of it but I wouldn' buy it again. I am actually very disappointed with the leather. I have used my bag three times (one of the times was for 30min in total) and the corners have started to look worn (!!!). I have never experienced anything similar before! 

It is hard to take pictures since tje worn parts are whiteish and the shiny leather also looks white, but here are some to show you:


(The corner at in the middle right part of the picture)



The corner in the middle of the picture.



It is very hard to see in this picture, but the leather close to the seam in the middle lower part of the picture (not the corner of the bag). Looks worse in reality, this actually feels like there will be a hole in leather soon. So thin leather.

When I looked through my bag (after only three uses) I found 6 areas with heavy use. I am close to chocked about this. So would NOT recommend pepe leather for anyone. Choose the other leather!


----------



## Unclesams26

I have to agree that the Pepe leather is not hard wearing at all ! I'm ultra careful with my things , never set them on the ground and avoid scraping etc and all the corners on my large Pandora are scuffed and wearing thin . Even the zipper pulls have white areas where the thin leather has scratched deeply . 
Don't get me wrong I love the bag , it's beautiful but given the choice I would have chosen another leather in hindsight


----------



## kajsabet

Unclesams26 said:


> I have to agree that the Pepe leather is not hard wearing at all ! I'm ultra careful with my things , never set them on the ground and avoid scraping etc and all the corners on my large Pandora are scuffed and wearing thin . Even the zipper pulls have white areas where the thin leather has scratched deeply .
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love the bag , it's beautiful but given the choice I would have chosen another leather in hindsight




I am also very careful about my bags so I am so extremely disappointed. Love the bag (the model and appearance) but the leather is killing me already  and I bought this bag to be durable...well, just have to live with it and never buy anything in pepe again. I am now mentally prepared for the need to patch my poor bag in the future...


----------



## highend

missdagane said:


> Hello every one.  I plan to buy a black medium pandora. I like the goatskin but for me the texture of the leather is very important  because I like to touch my bags and feel the smoothness of the leather. The pepe ones feel very smooth but I've never had the opportuniy to see one in goetskin.  Bragmybag explained the givenchy goatskin is very durable but " goat leather has a rather sturdy and rough feel to touch that some are turned off by" . Could the People owning one tell me their advice ?  How to compare with for example the chloe  leather ?  I'm new to Givenchy. Thank you  everyone.




I have several Pandoras in the goat leather (including a black medium) and don't find the leather to be rough at all.  It has the lovely Pandora slouch yet doesn't look worn (like the pepe version) even after years of use.  Particularly if you're getting black, it's a rather carefree all-weather bag.


----------



## missdagane

Thank you, I thought the pepe was durable and when one is buying this type of bag, the investisment  is important.  Good to know ! The  goatskin  seems more durable. I hope it's smooth toi. ..


----------



## kajsabet

missdagane said:


> Thank you, I thought the pepe was durable and when one is buying this type of bag, the investisment  is important.  Good to know ! The  goatskin  seems more durable. I hope it's smooth toi. ..




I also thought it was durable, and I did A LOT of research before the purchase. I think one woman here told me pepe isn't durable but I didn't listen to that since everyone else (youtube and reviews etc.) said it was sooooo durable. 

And now I regret that. A lot :/ am close to buying a second one that's not pepe haha.


----------



## jp23

kajsabet said:


> I have a pandora in pepe leather and I do like the feel of it but I wouldn' buy it again. I am actually very disappointed with the leather. I have used my bag three times (one of the times was for 30min in total) and the corners have started to look worn (!!!). I have never experienced anything similar before!
> 
> It is hard to take pictures since tje worn parts are whiteish and the shiny leather also looks white, but here are some to show you:
> View attachment 3274317
> 
> (The corner at in the middle right part of the picture)
> 
> View attachment 3274318
> 
> The corner in the middle of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 3274319
> 
> It is very hard to see in this picture, but the leather close to the seam in the middle lower part of the picture (not the corner of the bag). Looks worse in reality, this actually feels like there will be a hole in leather soon. So thin leather.
> 
> When I looked through my bag (after only three uses) I found 6 areas with heavy use. I am close to chocked about this. So would NOT recommend pepe leather for anyone. Choose the other leather!




Try collonil gel, mine looked like that too and now it's fine


----------



## zwuncki

kajsabet said:


> I also thought it was durable, and I did A LOT of research before the purchase. I think one woman here told me pepe isn't durable but I didn't listen to that since everyone else (youtube and reviews etc.) said it was sooooo durable.
> 
> And now I regret that. A lot :/ am close to buying a second one that's not pepe haha.



I mentioned it here too after another user as I experienced the same thing after the first take outs. Actually it bothered me at the beginning but doesn't anymore as the leather looks like a worn bag already and the corners don't bother me that much as you can hardly see it if you look for the worn out corners. No one else would have the eyes to see it just like that, almost not noticeable. 

Today I got a second Mini in red (don't know the Production name for this color, it's a lighter red but has no orange or pink shade, real red) for around 550&#8364;. Just love the Mini Pepe in general as it's so light and small but still so roomy. I bought it from amazon buyvip and I don't trust amazon with designer bags and authenticity like I trust mytheresa etc. and compared it to my other Mini. I noticed the datecode is a little different from my black Mini (one with just numbers, one with letters and numbers ) and the dustbag just says "Givenchy" not "Givenchy Paris". And the smell was strange, not at all like normal leather and way different to my black Mini when I got it. Then again the red color has to be last year or even before that and I don't know how long the bag was laying around somewhere.  

Are there any information about Givenchy codes and dustbags etc.? 

Normally amazon (buyVIP) wouldn't sell fakes but there was no shop tag like there is with mytheresa and other designer shops. So anyone could exchange it for a fake and send the fake bag back. Then again everything else with the bag is just like my black Mini pepe. 

And one more question. My fave color is yellow, want a Giv in yellow and the Pandora Box Mini is my fave bag to get in yellow. Still I love the Pepe leather and wonder if there has ever been a real yellow Pepe Pandora? No orange or brown shade but real yellow.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Actually in any bag, goatskin is more durable than any other leather, except wildpig skin.


----------



## kajsabet

jp23 said:


> Try collonil gel, mine looked like that too and now it's fine



Will try that! I kind of panicked when I saw it so I applied zelikowitz to all the worn areas and every corner that could be worn in the future haha. But the zelikowitz will probably wear off eventually and then I'll try collonil


----------



## Shoegal30

My pepe leather hasn't let me down at all.  I got my pandora in anthracite and aside from the color changing from how I carry my bag, it still looks new.  I've carried it just about everyday since I got it last summer and it hasn't failed me.


----------



## jasminewang

Hi to be honest I love the Pepe (black medium) due to lightness, almost comparable to my city g12. The corner show lighter color pretty soon as posts mentioned above, but after coloni they are not at all visible, corners are not broken or scuffed, just wears... If u know what I mean?? I am taking it to Thailand soon and will update here if the colloniled corners went bad again!


----------



## kajsabet

jasminewang said:


> Hi to be honest I love the Pepe (black medium) due to lightness, almost comparable to my city g12. The corner show lighter color pretty soon as posts mentioned above, but after coloni they are not at all visible, corners are not broken or scuffed, just wears... If u know what I mean?? I am taking it to Thailand soon and will update here if the colloniled corners went bad again!




An update after your trip to Thailand would be great!


----------



## missdagane

Thank you everybody. I'm impatient to see the bag in goatskin.


----------



## Real or Faux

missdagane said:


> Thank you everybody. I'm impatient to see the bag in goatskin.


*Missdagane: Are you talking about the Givenchy Pandora? I have one in storage. Whenever I get it out I'll take a photo. I had a picture on my phone, but it never downloaded on my new phone and my laptop upgraded and some photos never made it onto my new upgrade. I hate technology. Is there a thread of celebs with their purses? I saw Kim K with her med. Pandora in an episode of KUWTK. If I can get a good photo, I'd love to post it on the thread. Can anyone PM me the relationship Kanye West has with Givenchy? I'm missing some history. Thanks, I appreciate it very much. Real or Faux*


----------



## Pessie

missdagane said:


> Thank you everybody. I'm impatient to see the bag in goatskin.



Hi, I have it in goatskin and I wouldn't describe as feeling rough in texture.  I've had it 6 months, worn it a lot, and it looks like new still.  I posted a picture in the Givenchy Pandora reference thread - its still the last picture on the thread


----------



## Vee1227

So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## grnbri

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057




Congrats! Gorgeous!


----------



## solitudelove

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057


It's beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## LavenderIce

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057



Congrats!  Nice, rich color and I bet the leather feels good.


----------



## Willowbarb

That is really lovely; no wonder you are over the moon about it! I think there's something romantic about the box shape; it reminds me of 1930s movies even though it's also very modern.

Congratulations!


----------



## Pessie

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057



Oh congratulations!  I'm sure you'll love it to bits


----------



## Vee1227

grnbri said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous!







solitudelove said:


> It's beautiful!!! Congratulations!







LavenderIce said:


> Congrats!  Nice, rich color and I bet the leather feels good.







Willowbarb said:


> That is really lovely; no wonder you are over the moon about it! I think there's something romantic about the box shape; it reminds me of 1930s movies even though it's also very modern.
> 
> Congratulations!







Pessie said:


> Oh congratulations!  I'm sure you'll love it to bits




Thank you all for your lovely comments!! I'm loving this bag!! [emoji170]


----------



## pepperdiva

Gorgeous blue!!!


----------



## Esquared72

I got my first Givenchy...the black goat Pandora...this week. Am so loving this bag.  It's perfect!  Also sharing what I am currently carrying around. Fits a ton and still comfortable to carry.


----------



## highend

eehlers said:


> I got my first Givenchy...the black goat Pandora...this week. Am so loving this bag.  It's perfect!  Also sharing what I am currently carrying around. Fits a ton and still comfortable to carry.
> View attachment 3285248




Congrats....I think you will find the bag to be quite versatile and useful.  Enjoy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My new to me Pandora in dark purple 
I  the gunmetal hardware


----------



## Yaszmeen

Hi everyone! Just got myself a black pandora in pepe leather. I'm just wondering about one thing though. Are the zips that stiff for a new pandora? I find the zips not as smooth as my balen. Appreciate any input on this, thanks!


----------



## kajsabet

Yaszmeen said:


> Hi everyone! Just got myself a black pandora in pepe leather. I'm just wondering about one thing though. Are the zips that stiff for a new pandora? I find the zips not as smooth as my balen. Appreciate any input on this, thanks!




My Balenciaga has the smoothiest zippers I ever met  my Pandora has quite smooth zippers but not even close to the Balenciagas. That is my experience


----------



## Yaszmeen

Thanks for the input. I guess the zip is alright. It's just not as easy to zip it with one hand if you know what i mean.


----------



## kajsabet

Yaszmeen said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess the zip is alright. It's just not as easy to zip it with one hand if you know what i mean.




Yes, I agree. I always try to close it with one hand and normally fails hehe.

EDIT:

I went to a store and looked at other Givenchy bags and models. The zippers are the same for them all.


----------



## Sookie888

eehlers said:


> I got my first Givenchy...the black goat Pandora...this week. Am so loving this bag.  It's perfect!  Also sharing what I am currently carrying around. Fits a ton and still comfortable to carry.
> View attachment 3285248
> 
> View attachment 3285249
> 
> View attachment 3285250



Wow!!! All those stuffs can fit inside???


----------



## randr21

Yaszmeen said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess the zip is alright. It's just not as easy to zip it with one hand if you know what i mean.


Try a light swipe with a non colored candle.  It should help.


----------



## Yaszmeen

randr21 said:


> Try a light swipe with a non colored candle.  It should help.



Thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## jasminewang

Or just leave it... Mine is better after half a year


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Yaszmeen said:


> I guess the zip is alright. It's just not as *easy to zip it with one hand *if you know what i mean.



Same here.  I'd be happy if that would be possible ... but ... anyway... I love my Pandoras :greengrin:


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Harper Quinn said:


> Does anyone own the taupe/brown coloured pepe Pandora and does it have fading issues? Thanks



This one?  The small swatch is from when I first bought it 3 years ago.  it has darkened considerably.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Coachie1975 said:


> This one?  The small swatch is from when I first bought it 3 years ago.  it has darkened considerably.



Thank you! I love the colour


----------



## Cat8

Coachie1975 said:


> This one?  The small swatch is from when I first bought it 3 years ago.  it has darkened considerably.


Love the transformation in color. It's amazing that it's darkened into that pretty blush.


----------



## Willowbarb

Pollie-Jean said:


> Same here.  I'd be happy if that would be possible ... but ... anyway... I love my Pandoras :greengrin:



That shade is utterly gorgeous! Can you tell me the name of the colour? You look stunning with it


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Willowbarb said:


> That shade is utterly gorgeous! Can you tell me the name of the colour? You look stunning with it



Thank you ! All I know is , it's from 2014


----------



## MarkWoo

Hey guys!  Love all of your pandoras!!!! Eye on mini Pandora for month. I love this bag, but I'm not sure about thin strap.I probably would use a wider strap(like nylon) if the strap was detachable.  Do you guys think it would look good or not? Or maybe I should get the small or medium one?


----------



## grnbri

MarkWoo said:


> Hey guys!  Love all of your pandoras!!!! Eye on mini Pandora for month. I love this bag, but I'm not sure about thin strap.I probably would use a wider strap(like nylon) if the strap was detachable.  Do you guys think it would look good or not? Or maybe I should get the small or medium one?




I just got a mini and I love it!  I can get quite a bit in it- card case, iPhone 6 Plus, keys, hand wipes and snacks for kids - and the strap doesn't bother me.  It is leather so unlike Chanel chains it doesn't dig into the shoulder.  I don't think you would need a wider strap- to be honest, I don't think you could get a much wider one into the strap holders on the back.  The small and medium are great also but the shoulder handle might get in your way if you want to wear crossbody and go (small) and I find the medium bigger than I like for a quick run out of the house, although perfect for a longer outing with my kids.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Question about the crinkly leather - do the edges just lighten and fade or do they atually wear holes? That's my main concern about getting the lamb leather.


----------



## randr21

stephlny78 said:


> Question about the crinkly leather - do the edges just lighten and fade or do they atually wear holes? That's my main concern about getting the lamb leather.


Ive never heard anyone getting holes from use with their pepe leather.  Its one of those styles that age well.


----------



## MarkWoo

grnbri said:


> I just got a mini and I love it!  I can get quite a bit in it- card case, iPhone 6 Plus, keys, hand wipes and snacks for kids - and the strap doesn't bother me.  It is leather so unlike Chanel chains it doesn't dig into the shoulder.  I don't think you would need a wider strap- to be honest, I don't think you could get a much wider one into the strap holders on the back.  The small and medium are great also but the shoulder handle might get in your way if you want to wear crossbody and go (small) and I find the medium bigger than I like for a quick run out of the house, although perfect for a longer outing with my kids.




Thanks for a quick reply! I will try them on and see which one works best for me[emoji3]


----------



## Wenzz

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit late to the game but does anyone know where I might still be able to get my hands on the Metal Animation version of the Pandora?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## annam

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057




Omg. That colour is to die for. Congrats!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Looking to buy the Pepe Pandora, because I like the look of it more than the goat. How badly have the corners worn? I'm ok with a slightly lighter appearance but I don't want holes or for the entire black bag to fade to grey :/


----------



## hrhsunshine

stephlny78 said:


> Looking to buy the Pepe Pandora, because I like the look of it more than the goat. How badly have the corners worn? I'm ok with a slightly lighter appearance but I don't want holes or for the entire black bag to fade to grey :/



Unless you plan to drag it on the asphalt or wear sandpaper clothes, you should be safe from holes in your Pandora. I have never heard of that happening. The black color should stay intact.


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Pollie-Jean said:


> Same here.  I'd be happy if that would be possible ... but ... anyway... I love my Pandoras :greengrin:



Hi Pollie! I have 2 questions, what size is your Pandora and how tall are you? I am considering getting one, but I am unsure of what size to order. No Givenchy dealers where I live. Thank you


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Thanks! I've just seen a few recent remarks about the leather being super weak. I'm going to go for it, and hope that if there's an issue, Barneys will help me out. I love the slouchiness of the Pepe


----------



## lil_fashionista

stephlny78 said:


> Thanks! I've just seen a few recent remarks about the leather being super weak. I'm going to go for it, and hope that if there's an issue, Barneys will help me out. I love the slouchiness of the Pepe



I've never had an issue with mine and it gets banged around a lot. I have both the Pepe and the goatskin and both still look great.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Would love to see a photo of a well loved black Pepe  to get an idea how it wears..


----------



## Pollie-Jean

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Hi Pollie! I have 2 questions, what size is your Pandora and how tall are you? I am considering getting one, but I am unsure of what size to order. No Givenchy dealers where I live. Thank you



It's medium and I'm 5,57


----------



## kajsabet

stephlny78 said:


> Would love to see a photo of a well loved black Pepe  to get an idea how it wears..




If you look at post #3184 you can see the corners of my pepe pandora after I used it three times (never put it on the ground and super careful, that is only from jeans). Wore the bag 30min-3h per time. I think that is significant wear since I never experienced anything similar :/


----------



## wishiwasinLA

How is it now since you've worn it more? Most of the bags in the store have corners like that as well. So I'm concerned how bad it gets after even more use. I think that the peep leather a few years back was a little different - I've seen people w bags that look a bit shinier and richer and the corners are fine. Maybe they changed leather


----------



## kajsabet

stephlny78 said:


> How is it now since you've worn it more? Most of the bags in the store have corners like that as well. So I'm concerned how bad it gets after even more use. I think that the peep leather a few years back was a little different - I've seen people w bags that look a bit shinier and richer and the corners are fine. Maybe they changed leather




Haven't used it since the pictures (!!). It is not my bag for work and it has been raining a lot during week ends. And I am a bit afraid of using it now that I have seen the corners  

I also think they have changed the leather somehow. Seems like everyone with some years old pepe pandoras say it is very durable and no wear of corners. All complaints I've seen has been for new pepe pandoras....


----------



## wishiwasinLA

kajsabet said:


> Haven't used it since the pictures (!!). It is not my bag for work and it has been raining a lot during week ends. And I am a bit afraid of using it now that I have seen the corners
> 
> I also think they have changed the leather somehow. Seems like everyone with some years old pepe pandoras say it is very durable and no wear of corners. All complaints I've seen has been for new pepe pandoras....


Such a shame. All of the sales associates I've asked seemed to think there weren't any problems with it. But they also said that that particular leather is supposed to look weathered and it will "age" I would expect that with the lighter colors, but not so much w the black! I wish I had purchased one a few years back when I was originally interested. Where did you get yours from? Could you bring it back to the store and explain that it's barely been used and it's defective? Maybe they'll let you exchange for the other leather.


----------



## kajsabet

stephlny78 said:


> Such a shame. All of the sales associates I've asked seemed to think there weren't any problems with it. But they also said that that particular leather is supposed to look weathered and it will "age" I would expect that with the lighter colors, but not so much w the black! I wish I had purchased one a few years back when I was originally interested. Where did you get yours from? Could you bring it back to the store and explain that it's barely been used and it's defective? Maybe they'll let you exchange for the other leather.




I bought mine through farfetch from an other country..so I think my odds are low that I can send it back 

Will bring it on a trip to Prague in the end of this month. Will use it as my only bag for four days, after that I can update you how the wear goes. 

Won't buy anything in pepe since my pandora, but would love one in goat


----------



## grnbri

stephlny78 said:


> How is it now since you've worn it more? Most of the bags in the store have corners like that as well. So I'm concerned how bad it gets after even more use. I think that the peep leather a few years back was a little different - I've seen people w bags that look a bit shinier and richer and the corners are fine. Maybe they changed leather




Not sure if leather has changed, but my large charcoal Pepe Pandora from last year is a thicker, shinier leather than my just recently purchased mini charcoal Pepe Pandora.  I've not had any problems with either but my mini does feel more "delicate"'compared to my thicker, stiffer large.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm Pandora-satisfied now :greengrin:


----------



## Pessie

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm Pandora-satisfied now :greengrin:



I have this colour too, it's gorgeous isn't it - congratulations she looks fab on you


----------



## Metope

grnbri said:


> Not sure if leather has changed, but my large charcoal Pepe Pandora from last year is a thicker, shinier leather than my just recently purchased mini charcoal Pepe Pandora.  I've not had any problems with either but my mini does feel more "delicate"'compared to my thicker, stiffer large.



My medium black Panda has really thick, shiny leather too and it was from the fall-15 collection. I haven't used it much so I can't comment on the wear, but it seems really durable. If the pepes are more delicate now the change must have happened really recently!


----------



## jasminewang

Sorry for the late update ladies, a little accident in Thailand so took a few extra days to recover 
I have carried my Pepe medium Pandora in that crazy hot place, and I have to say the corners didn't get worse. But I have to admit I cheated... I put some satin top coat after the last corners lightened things before my trip. They probably helped. I am the kind of person that cannot stand wear corners (sold my beloved chloé Elsie just for a tiny corner scratch). just to show how careful I am: my 5 Balenciaga have no wear on corners. So I would suggest colonil cream plus some top coat, if u absolutely want to protect the corners. Other than that, I would still say the bag is the most durable bag I own, as I can never imagine to take a Bal to a trip, never. 




kajsabet said:


> An update after your trip to Thailand would be great!


----------



## jasminewang

However, as many say here, it is light weight.... Hmmmm, I seriously got pain in my shoulders still... The bag is heavier than Bal rh I am afraid. And I didn't realize such a small difference in weight makes such a big difference when u r traveling. So I guess it will unfortunately leave...I see girls carrying Longchamp pliage cuir on the trip, i feel they are even lighter than bal! I guess i am going for that as my travel bag instead.


----------



## kajsabet

jasminewang said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies, a little accident in Thailand so took a few extra days to recover
> 
> I have carried my Pepe medium Pandora in that crazy hot place, and I have to say the corners didn't get worse. But I have to admit I cheated... I put some satin top coat after the last corners lightened things before my trip. They probably helped. I am the kind of person that cannot stand wear corners (sold my beloved chloé Elsie just for a tiny corner scratch). just to show how careful I am: my 5 Balenciaga have no wear on corners. So I would suggest colonil cream plus some top coat, if u absolutely want to protect the corners. Other than that, I would still say the bag is the most durable bag I own, as I can never imagine to take a Bal to a trip, never.




Thank you, I have also put some satin top coat on my pandora corners. Very happy that it seemed to work well for you! I will be more relaxed when I bring my Pandora for travelling in three weeks! 

I also hate wear to corners but would not sell a beloved bag due to that 

Yes, I don't think the bag is so light weight as everyone says. It is light for the size, but not super light. I don't have huge problems with heavy bags so for me the bag works fine. I think it is very important how the crossbody strap works with bag, and for the pandora I think the strap works great!  I have a MbMJ bag and its strap doesn't work well at all. I get pain in my back no mather how little I put in the bag. So huge difference there! But absolutely, the longchamp bags are both super light weight and affordable. So probably the best travel bag ever, just a little bit boring since everyone has them


----------



## wishiwasinLA

I ended up w the smoother leather version, so I can feel less annoyed if the bag lightens/fades over time. I do think that is what was actually intended for that leather, the more I've spoken to SA's. I also noticed a woman carrying a beat up version of the smooth leather the other day and really liked the look of it. It probably also helped that she was a model, haha. So here she is.. straight from the brand new flagship Barney's Downtown in NY (which is incredibly gorgeous). No clue why the photo is rotated. SO ANNOYING.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

stephlny78 said:


> I ended up w the smoother leather version, so I can feel less annoyed if the bag lightens/fades over time. I do think that is what was actually intended for that leather, the more I've spoken to SA's. I also noticed a woman carrying a beat up version of the smooth leather the other day and really liked the look of it. It probably also helped that she was a model, haha. So here she is.. straight from the brand new flagship Barney's Downtown in NY (which is incredibly gorgeous). No clue why the photo is rotated. SO ANNOYING.



Or maybe it didn't attach at all. Awesome. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kmora

stephlny78 said:


> Or maybe it didn't attach at all. Awesome.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Beautiful!


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

stephlny78 said:


> Or maybe it didn't attach at all. Awesome.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Modshot please!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Pessie said:


> I have this colour too, it's gorgeous isn't it - congratulations she looks fab on you



Yes, it is ! Thank you , Pessie ! We made a good decision


----------



## wishiwasinLA

foxmomlovesbbag said:


> Modshot please!



Warm day in NY!!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

And cross body


----------



## Pessie

Just bought my second Pandora   I just love the style, perfect for everyday (NB dog is sulking - we haven't been for a walk yet because I didn't want to miss the postie!)


----------



## kai_valentina

Anyone seen this Pandora backpack in real life?

http://www.reebonz.com.my/event/t18...int=new&price=298-6748&sort=price_desc&page=3


----------



## goldfish19

does anyone have any experience with printed (floral) pandoras? How does it hold up after wear? I believe they are printed on lamb leather, which is slightly more sensitive than goat leather. Does the print fade over time? 

Also, for the plain pandoras, which is your favorite? Goat, lamb or Pepe?


----------



## Willowbarb

Pessie said:


> Just bought my second Pandora   I just love the style, perfect for everyday (NB dog is sulking - we haven't been for a walk yet because I didn't want to miss the postie!)




It's stunning!  I sympathise with the dog, bless his/her little heart, but not nearly enough to miss the postie.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

grnbri said:


> Not sure if leather has changed, but my large charcoal Pepe Pandora from last year is a thicker, shinier leather than my just recently purchased mini charcoal Pepe Pandora.  I've not had any problems with either but my mini does feel more "delicate"'compared to my thicker, stiffer large.




Is this true? I'm thinking about getting the mini in goat for summer. Or is it just the pepe?  Tia [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bvpd

stephlny78 said:


> And cross body



Looks great on you! May I ask what size is it?


----------



## Pessie

Willowbarb said:


> It's stunning!  I sympathise with the dog, bless his/her little heart, but not nearly enough to miss the postie.



Thanks  (- he always makes sure he's in my eyeline when he's not happy with me!)


----------



## highend

goldfish19 said:


> does anyone have any experience with printed (floral) pandoras? How does it hold up after wear? I believe they are printed on lamb leather, which is slightly more sensitive than goat leather. Does the print fade over time?
> 
> Also, for the plain pandoras, which is your favorite? Goat, lamb or Pepe?




I've only recently got my magnolia/floral lamb pandoras and have worn each twice....so probably too soon to judge wear/fading.  But so far no problems. Lamb is the softest of the bunch you've mentioned.  If it weren't for the print, I'd think it's almost two soft for the structure of the medium (mini is perfect though).


Otherwise, haven't had any issues with goat in over 2 years of excessive wearing...I've steered clear of the pepe until now (just got a mini in anthracite which I couldn't resist), but from what I've read I think I'll need to be a lil more careful with it.  Thankfully, the anthracite color seems to look better as it ages.


----------



## Willowbarb

Pessie said:


> Thanks  (- he always makes sure he's in my eyeline when he's not happy with me!)



Well, if a casting call goes out for a dog who can do the "_how could you do this to me?_" gaze to perfection, then the part is unquestionably his, but I'm still in favour of waiting for the postie. 

It's really a very beautiful bag, and somehow I just can't see you in the role of Cruella de Vil...


----------



## goldfish19

highend said:


> I've only recently got my magnolia/floral lamb pandoras and have worn each twice....so probably too soon to judge wear/fading.  But so far no problems. Lamb is the softest of the bunch you've mentioned.  If it weren't for the print, I'd think it's almost two soft for the structure of the medium (mini is perfect though).
> 
> 
> Otherwise, haven't had any issues with goat in over 2 years of excessive wearing...I've steered clear of the pepe until now (just got a mini in anthracite which I couldn't resist), but from what I've read I think I'll need to be a lil more careful with it.  Thankfully, the anthracite color seems to look better as it ages.




I was hoping the Pepe would be the most durable because of the texture! The goat seems to hold up well over time. I have a lamb micro nightingale that scratches easily... So I'm scared the floral print will fade sooner.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

prinris said:


> Looks great on you! May I ask what size is it?


Medium. I'm 5'3". The goatskin appears to be larger than the pepe, because the leather is more stiff - I'm assuming it will soften up nicely and drape the same way the pepe does over time.


----------



## bvpd

stephlny78 said:


> Medium. I'm 5'3". The goatskin appears to be larger than the pepe, because the leather is more stiff - I'm assuming it will soften up nicely and drape the same way the pepe does over time.



Thanks for replying! I think the size is perfect for you. Your pic makes me want to buy another Pandora


----------



## adinda

in Jan i bought my first pandora pepe leather yeyyy


----------



## grnbri

Rayofsunxo said:


> Is this true? I'm thinking about getting the mini in goat for summer. Or is it just the pepe?  Tia [emoji173]&#65039;




I find my medium goat super durable.  But I love the look and feel of the Pepe!  My mini pepe has been getting tons of wear, holding up great.  But the leather or at least the finish is different from the larger version, also Pepe in same color.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

grnbri said:


> I find my medium goat super durable.  But I love the look and feel of the Pepe!  My mini pepe has been getting tons of wear, holding up great.  But the leather or at least the finish is different from the larger version, also Pepe in same color.





Thanks! Glad your mini is holding up well. My small pepe too is gonna be two y/o  in May and it's as if I bought the bag yesterday. I'm also with you on the look and feel of pepe compared to the goat. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gracer0ni

My small Pandora in goatskin just arrived yesterday! I love how it feels but it's still rather boxy. Will it slouch/drape as nicely as the medium? I tried on the medium at NM and it draped so nicely but I don't usually carry that much stuff. They didn't have the small to try on so I ordered it online. Just wondering if I should keep the small. The medium seemed big since I'm used to small bags. I'm 5'6" so it looked ok on me. Thanks!


----------



## Pessie

Gracer0ni said:


> My small Pandora in goatskin just arrived yesterday! I love how it feels but it's still rather boxy. Will it slouch/drape as nicely as the medium? I tried on the medium at NM and it draped so nicely but I don't usually carry that much stuff. They didn't have the small to try on so I ordered it online. Just wondering if I should keep the small. The medium seemed big since I'm used to small bags. I'm 5'6" so it looked ok on me. Thanks!



I'm the same height, I don't have the small, but I do like the way the medium drapes and. I don't usually carry a great deal.  I've just bought a second pandora and the leather on this one is a bit thicker so its more boxy at the moment than my first.  I'm sure it'll be slouchy soon enough but that might be something affecting your new bag also?


----------



## Colieolie

Gracer0ni said:


> My small Pandora in goatskin just arrived yesterday! I love how it feels but it's still rather boxy. Will it slouch/drape as nicely as the medium? I tried on the medium at NM and it draped so nicely but I don't usually carry that much stuff. They didn't have the small to try on so I ordered it online. Just wondering if I should keep the small. The medium seemed big since I'm used to small bags. I'm 5'6" so it looked ok on me. Thanks!




I am also 5'6" and I have the pandora in mini and a couple in small. I find that the small does get quite slouchy/flat but it takes a bit to break it in. I prefer the way the small looks over the medium because I found the medium's size made it look sort of like a messenger bag once it was slouchy which I didn't care for.


----------



## Gracer0ni

Thanks for the info Pessie and Colieolie! That helps a lot. I used my new bag today and I love how it smells  can't wait for it to break in!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Hi ladies. I'm planning to get a mini pandora this summer. Anyone here ever tried to double up the strap so it would get shorter? I find the strap too long, I'm 5'2, and there's no other bag handle for carrying it with your crook of arm unlike in its bigger versions. Tia!


----------



## megchuahiock

I'm 5'6 and i prefer the small on me too! I find the mini way too small to fit most of my stuff esp with a full sized wallet inside. Plus i like how convenient the handles of the small are!


----------



## luvmy3girls

stephlny78 said:


> And cross body




Love this on you. Is this a med or large? And how tall are you? Thanks


----------



## wishiwasinLA

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this on you. Is this a med or large? And how tall are you? Thanks



Medium. I'm 5.3"


----------



## srslyjk

I think this is the right place for this, because I just want to take a moment and talk about how much I love and appreciate this bag.  I don't have a big collection and am really picky about what bag to buy, even though I admire many different brands and styles.  When I first saw the Pandora, I thought it was weird and ugly.  However, it just kept standing out and I slowly got more and more intrigued by the style.  I finally bought my black medium pepe last year and it is already my most used bag.

I love how the bag works for almost all functions.  A trip to Home Depot?  No problem.  Brunch with friends?  But of course!  It's amazing how the bag changes "look" based on how you wear it.  With the short strap, it looks really stylish and modern.  With the longer strap, it becomes more subdued and understated.  And there are 5 ways to wear this bag:  holding the short handle, short handle on your arm, short handle on shoulder, long strap on shoulder, and cross body.  The thick strap also makes it very comfortable and prevents it from slipping off or digging into your skin.

The bag also reminds me of Hermione's bag in Harry Potter--it can seemingly carry everything!  I normally just have my wallet and a few pouches or card wallet, but if I need to bring along a water bottle, an umbrella, a cardigan or scarf, they can all fit.  Or if I'm out and bought some small items, they can probably fit in my bag.  

The leather is also really durable.  I protect my bag but don't go out of my way to baby it.  It's been put on the floor (when I have no other option) and caught in rain, but still in great condition.  Granted, the pepe leather hides a lot of things, but that just makes it all the easier for me to use.  It feels great being able to use my bag instead of worrying over it.

This is such a great daily bag.  In a way, it almost sucks how amazing the Pandora is because I never want to switch out of it!


----------



## highend

srslyjk said:


> I think this is the right place for this, because I just want to take a moment and talk about how much I love and appreciate this bag.  I don't have a big collection and am really picky about what bag to buy, even though I admire many different brands and styles.  When I first saw the Pandora, I thought it was weird and ugly.  However, it just kept standing out and I slowly got more and more................
> 
> .........This is such a great daily bag.  In a way, it almost sucks how amazing the Pandora is because I never want to switch out of it!



An ode to the Pandora.....I think we can all relate to this in some way.  I too initially thought it was the ugliest thing ever, until the right one caught my eye.  Now I have too many to count.  Such a cool functional bag!


----------



## bagsnshoes5

Hi ladies - I've been debating to get the medium pandora either in black or taupe and I need help to decide   I have a few black bags already, but I think black is better with this style of bag.  What do you guys think?  For those who have the lighter color ones, do you find that the bag get dirty easily?  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

missjesf said:


> Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:



Stunning !


----------



## lvfanaddict

Vee1227 said:


> So excited!! My first ever Givenchy bag!! Pandora in Deep Blue!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284057



Great choice! I got one too like you, but mine is the small one. I love it and the color is so beautiful, it's neutral yet it still adds a pop of color.


----------



## nushles

Pollie-Jean said:


> Stunning !




Literally drooling!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## kelsey211

lvfanaddict said:


> Great choice! I got one too like you, but mine is the small one. I love it and the color is so beautiful, it's neutral yet it still adds a pop of color.



I just got the small blue also. Love the color.  My first one is a black small and it turned out to be one of my most used bags. So I had to get another one in a different color.


----------



## heytrubz

2shai_ said:


> Thanks everyone for more replies! So what does everyone else think? Is the Givenchy Pandora worth getting instead of keeping my Bal Black RH City?


Hi there,

I would say definitely get the pandora! out of all my handbags this has to be my most fav bag. I sold the medium and just got a large pandora tote in black with silver hardware in the pepe today actually and I absolutely am in LOVE .. white its BIG .. its amazing! I know I will have this for a long time. The ease and comfort for cross body and shoulder is wonderful and so much room!

I purchased mine on farfetch and they even have a 10% discount on 1st order so saved myself $209 vs Barneys etc.


----------



## cwt84130

Hi ladies, please help me decide! I just bought a Givenchy Antigona mini bag online. I originally thought it was black cause the description said so, although the display picture looked like navy. Now I just received the bag and it is navy. The navy is pretty, but I always like the black for this style. What do you think? Should I keep the navy one or get the black one?


----------



## cwt84130

This is the navy


----------



## cwt84130

I got the bag on sale. And this bag is hardly on sale, right?


----------



## highend

cwt84130 said:


> I got the bag on sale. And this bag is hardly on sale, right?



The seasonal colors and prints generally do go on sale in all sizes.  In fact, I've never paid full price for any of my Pandoras.  

However, with that being said, don't keep it just because it's on sale.  If it's not what you want...then get what you want even if you have to pay a bit more.


----------



## luvmy3girls

cwt84130 said:


> Hi ladies, please help me decide! I just bought a Givenchy Antigona mini bag online. I originally thought it was black cause the description said so, although the display picture looked like navy. Now I just received the bag and it is navy. The navy is pretty, but I always like the black for this style. What do you think? Should I keep the navy one or get the black one?
> View attachment 3321267




I love the navy!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

heytrubz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would say definitely get the pandora! out of all my handbags this has to be my most fav bag. I sold the medium and just got a large pandora tote in black with silver hardware in the pepe today actually and I absolutely am in LOVE .. white its BIG .. its amazing! I know I will have this for a long time. The ease and comfort for cross body and shoulder is wonderful and so much room!
> 
> I purchased mine on farfetch and they even have a 10% discount on 1st order so saved myself $209 vs Barneys etc.




I was looking for a large also on farfetch but didn't see that size on there. Did you just get it?


----------



## heytrubz

Hi @luvmy3girls I actually just purchased online March 30th from Farfetch. It was the only large I could find.  It was interested as after I purchased I called as was not sure if gold or silver hardware. (I really wanted silver) and they told me it was gold. 

I have to say how ecstatic I was when I received yesterday and it was silver hardware with pepe leather. I absolutely love it!! So much nicer than my regular black medium one I had.

It has to be one of my best shopping experiences to date!


----------



## AliFree

stephlny78 said:


> And cross body


Is this a medium or large? How tall are you? Thanks!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

heytrubz said:


> Hi @luvmy3girls I actually just purchased online March 30th from Farfetch. It was the only large I could find.  It was interested as after I purchased I called as was not sure if gold or silver hardware. (I really wanted silver) and they told me it was gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say how ecstatic I was when I received yesterday and it was silver hardware with pepe leather. I absolutely love it!! So much nicer than my regular black medium one I had.
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be one of my best shopping experiences to date!




Must be sold out now. Lucky you! Really hard to find the large size


----------



## heytrubz

@luvmy3girls I see this link shows 1 still avail on farfetch 

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...306018.aspx?storeid=9359&ffref=lp_pic_1_1_lst 

And you can use the 10 % off code ...


----------



## heytrubz

luvmy3girls said:


> Must be sold out now. Lucky you! Really hard to find the large size


Hopefully you can get it! Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Elemwai

heytrubz said:


> @luvmy3girls I see this link shows 1 still avail on farfetch
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...306018.aspx?storeid=9359&ffref=lp_pic_1_1_lst
> 
> And you can use the 10 % off code ...



Pretty! do share how heavy or light  it feels!


----------



## heytrubz

@elemwei the bag is slightly heavier than the medium. I wear it more as a shoulder bag as I did the medium and its actually really comfortable. It is a BIG bag though. But for the 1st time I don't mind it being so large .. 

Its just awesome ...


----------



## bagsnshoes5

cwt84130 said:


> I got the bag on sale. And this bag is hardly on sale, right?



The navy is nice, but personally I think the black is more practical   Do you mind sharing where you got the bag?  I don't usually see the solid ones on sale!


----------



## cwt84130

bagsnshoes5 said:


> The navy is nice, but personally I think the black is more practical   Do you mind sharing where you got the bag?  I don't usually see the solid ones on sale!




Yeah, I like the black one too. I got it on myhabit.com. The black one is rarely on sale I guess, which is really disappointing.


----------



## luvmy3girls

heytrubz said:


> @elemwei the bag is slightly heavier than the medium. I wear it more as a shoulder bag as I did the medium and its actually really comfortable. It is a BIG bag though. But for the 1st time I don't mind it being so large ..
> 
> Its just awesome ...




Any modeling shots of the large [emoji4]


----------



## heytrubz

Im not really a photo person but Ill take some tomorrow!

BTW @luvmy3girls did you get the bag?


----------



## heytrubz

Here you go!


----------



## luvmy3girls

heytrubz said:


> View attachment 3322449
> 
> 
> Here you go!




So cute! Love the silver hardware. The size looks great on you. Still looking for one!


----------



## heytrubz

Well depending on price you can get for $1881 if you get the one I put the link for which included the 10% discount

Well worth it!  I have an Alma mm in quetsche I just got Jan I want to sell now and Prada messenger style too never wear


----------



## Pollie-Jean

heytrubz said:


> View attachment 3322449
> 
> 
> Here you go!



Love it !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cwt84130 said:


> Hi ladies, please help me decide! I just bought a Givenchy Antigona mini bag online. I originally thought it was black cause the description said so, although the display picture looked like navy. Now I just received the bag and it is navy. The navy is pretty, but I always like the black for this style. What do you think? Should I keep the navy one or get the black one?
> View attachment 3321267



I'd go for the black one


----------



## megs0927

I have been eyeing the Pandora for awhile. I've had a hard time deciding between black, anthracite, and charcoal. A medium anthracite Pandora popped up on Nordstrom's site yesterday so I ordered it. Hoping I made the right choice. I love the black too but think the anthracite will go with everything.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

megs0927 said:


> I have been eyeing the Pandora for awhile. I've had a hard time deciding between black, anthracite, and charcoal. A medium anthracite Pandora popped up on Nordstrom's site yesterday so I ordered it. Hoping I made the right choice. I love the black too but think the* anthracite *will go with everything.




That's thrilling ! Please post pics  I'm super inquisitive :giggles:


----------



## megs0927

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's thrilling ! Please post pics  I'm super inquisitive :giggles:



Thanks I ended up buying the black one too bc I was having such a hard time deciding! Hoping seeing them both and trying them on will help.


----------



## Steffy_

Does anyone know which season this Pandora was from and if it's a limited edition? Found it on a website, only a tiny discount though. Very tempted but unsure if calf leather will be too easily scratched? Usually I prefer the goatskin. If anyone has seen it in person, comments appreciated!


----------



## dodso012

cwt84130 said:


> View attachment 3321265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the navy



I like the navy. I say stay w this color rather than black.


----------



## highend

Steffy_ said:


> Does anyone know which season this Pandora was from and if it's a limited edition? Found it on a website, only a tiny discount though. Very tempted but unsure if calf leather will be too easily scratched? Usually I prefer the goatskin. If anyone has seen it in person, comments appreciated!



I believe this is from the fall 2015 collection which had a variety of studded and embellished designs.  I have the embellished one attached which is described as a grained calfskin, and if I didn't know any better I'd think it was goatskin at first glance (however it seems the grain on my black goat bag is a bit finer).  

In any event, I've worn the grained calfskin small Pandora numerous times this winter in a variety of weather conditions (including rain and snow) and it still looks brand new!  Hard to tell if your bag is grained...but if so, you shouldn't have any problems.  

I should also mention that I got mine from Barneys at 60% off...so it's likely yours will go on sale for a bit more of a discount if you're in no hurry to purchase.


----------



## wishiwasinLA

AliFree said:


> Is this a medium or large? How tall are you? Thanks!!!


This is the medium. I'm 5'3". So it's a great size if you're petite OR tall.


----------



## AnnHugo

I have to second heytrubz here. The pandora is such an amazing bag . I remember I used to diss this handbag many years ago for its wacky, unconventional design . All that changed when I actually held the bag and wore it. Agreeably not the most breath-taking looking bag in the world, but the versatility, wearability and suave-ness factor ***** all that. I'm eyeing for a black one with gold hardware ( wish me luck ) now . My advise , go get one!






heytrubz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would say definitely get the pandora! out of all my handbags this has to be my most fav bag. I sold the medium and just got a large pandora tote in black with silver hardware in the pepe today actually and I absolutely am in LOVE .. white its BIG .. its amazing! I know I will have this for a long time. The ease and comfort for cross body and shoulder is wonderful and so much room!
> 
> I purchased mine on farfetch and they even have a 10% discount on 1st order so saved myself $209 vs Barneys etc.


hey


----------



## Happy Luppy

any petite ladies around 5 foot with the medium size? is it too overwhelming? i like the medium size better but i am so short, i'm afraid it would look too big on me.


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> any petite ladies around 5 foot with the medium size? is it too overwhelming? i like the medium size better but i am so short, i'm afraid it would look too big on me.




I am 154-155cm which is around 5ft 1in-5ft 2in. I have the medium size and it is just on the border to too big. The long strap works perfect crossbody and the bag slouches nice. Very body friendly and comfortable.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kmora said:


> I am 154-155cm which is around 5ft 1in-5ft 2in. I have the medium size and it is just on the border to too big. The long strap works perfect crossbody and the bag slouches nice. Very body friendly and comfortable.


great! do you have any mod shots to share?


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> great! do you have any mod shots to share?




Not a good one but here is something at least:


----------



## seagullz

Wow looking great! I am about 5"4 but thinking of small red instead. Afraid medium may look big on me. Too many bags too little moolah...lol


----------



## Kmora

seagullz said:


> Wow looking great! I am about 5"4 but thinking of small red instead. Afraid medium may look big on me. Too many bags too little moolah...lol



I would actually prefer the small one but bought this one to use when travelling with my little boy. And then I need extra space. 

For daily use I use smaller bags  So I am thinking of getting a small sized in goat, hopefully during a sale. 

But I do think the medium size works for short people as well.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kmora said:


> Not a good one but here is something at least:
> View attachment 3330698


you look great! thanks for sharing 

but i heard the small is pretty hard to get something out and in from the main compartment due to the handle and the strap is on the same hook (if you know what i mean) 

does the handle kinda bother you when you're wearing it crossbody and wanting to open the zipper?


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> you look great! thanks for sharing
> 
> but i heard the small is pretty hard to get something out and in from the main compartment due to the handle and the strap is on the same hook (if you know what i mean)
> 
> does the handle kinda bother you when you're wearing it crossbody and wanting to open the zipper?




Yes, I can see that. Have been thinking about it a bit. I do think it is a strange solution (the old model wasn't like that). And I have been thinking if it is not really meant for crossbody use..?

With the medium there is no problem since the handle and strap are completely seperate. When I wear it crossbody I put the handle behond the bag towards my body, so you can't see it and it is not in the way when opening the zipper.


----------



## Kmora

Haha, today my husband had to carry my bag for a while (Pandora medium black pepe) and when I came back to him he said "This bag is great on me" haha. It is a very unisex style and it is great that my husband can carry it comfortably


----------



## Cat8

Love that your guy will carry your bag. My husband is cooperative but with less of a sense of humor. I'm grateful either way! 

It is a great bag for guys, too, though.


----------



## Kmora

Cat8 said:


> Love that your guy will carry your bag. My husband is cooperative but with less of a sense of humor. I'm grateful either way!
> 
> It is a great bag for guys, too, though.



He doesn't have much of a choice  and I have trained him for some years  but yes, it is easier if it isn't too extreme and more unisex 

Yes, have seen some guys wearing it in pics here at tPF and I think theyrock it!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kmora said:


> Haha, today my husband had to carry my bag for a while (Pandora medium black pepe) and when I came back to him he said "This bag is great on me" haha. It is a very unisex style and it is great that my husband can carry it comfortably


that's cute hahaha. btw is your medium pandora a bit heavy?


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> that's cute hahaha. btw is your medium pandora a bit heavy?






Not really heavy but it is not super lightweight as some people say. The handle is quite sturdy and therefore weighs a bit. Also it has some bigger hardware pieces that adds weight.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Ladies, i need your input and help in deciding which first pandora should i get? i found amazing pre-loved deals in excellent condition and both are in medium:







blue in goat skin






black in pepe 


i personally leaning towards more on the black pepe but i heard the pepe leather fades and scratches easily... and i am planning to use it as my work and travel bag. is the goatskin substantially heavier than pepe? TIA!


----------



## highend

Happy Luppy said:


> Ladies, i need your input and help in deciding which first pandora should i get? i found amazing pre-loved deals in excellent condition and both are in medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue in goat skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black in pepe
> 
> 
> i personally leaning towards more on the black pepe but i heard the pepe leather fades and scratches easily... and i am planning to use it as my work and travel bag. is the goatskin substantially heavier than pepe? TIA!



Of these two, my vote's for black pepe.  Even tho you're generally better off with the goat for wear and tear....not crazy about the blue.


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> Ladies, i need your input and help in deciding which first pandora should i get? i found amazing pre-loved deals in excellent condition and both are in medium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue in goat skin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black in pepe
> 
> 
> i personally leaning towards more on the black pepe but i heard the pepe leather fades and scratches easily... and i am planning to use it as my work and travel bag. is the goatskin substantially heavier than pepe? TIA!



Not a fan of either....don't like the blue color of the goat one and donät like the pepe leather. 

I have a medium one in pepe - wouldn't buy it again now that I know how sensitive the pepe is. If I could choose I would get one in black goat.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Kmora said:


> Not a fan of either....don't like the blue color of the goat one and donät like the pepe leather.
> 
> I have a medium one in pepe - wouldn't buy it again now that I know how sensitive the pepe is. If I could choose I would get one in black goat.


how's the wear and tear in your pepe? does it have a lot of scratches?


----------



## Kmora

Happy Luppy said:


> how's the wear and tear in your pepe? does it have a lot of scratches?




Not scratches, but wouldn't be too surprised if they show up. Only used it 5-8 times and I have wear where the bag hits my body when worn crossbody. The pepe leather is a bit uneven and the higher parts gets worn as well as corners. Does look like there could be holes eventually and I am not so happy about that. But time will tell. I can't stop using it due to this and I rather use it myself than sell if at a loss. If there goes holes in the leather I will find someone good at leather fixing and not care about that it is patched. I am disappointed by the pepe leather as I heard so many recommend it for the durability and directly when I got it I noticed it was thin and not durable.

So, I would buy a black goat Pandora if I were you. The style is just great and very comfortable. I love it!


----------



## megs0927

Kmora said:


> Not scratches, but wouldn't be too surprised if they show up. Only used it 5-8 times and I have wear where the bag hits my body when worn crossbody. The pepe leather is a bit uneven and the higher parts gets worn as well as corners. Does look like there could be holes eventually and I am not so happy about that. But time will tell. I can't stop using it due to this and I rather use it myself than sell if at a loss. If there goes holes in the leather I will find someone good at leather fixing and not care about that it is patched. I am disappointed by the pepe leather as I heard so many recommend it for the durability and directly when I got it I noticed it was thin and not durable.
> 
> So, I would buy a black goat Pandora if I were you. The style is just great and very comfortable. I love it!



I was deciding between the black and anthracite Pepe. I ordered both since I don't have a retailer anywhere close to see them in person. I was amazed in the difference in leather quality between the two bags. Wonder if it is hit or miss depending on the bag? The anthracite was so thin and had a papery feel. The black was completely opposite, very sturdy and quite heavier.


----------



## Kmora

megs0927 said:


> I was deciding between the black and anthracite Pepe. I ordered both since I don't have a retailer anywhere close to see them in person. I was amazed in the difference in leather quality between the two bags. Wonder if it is hit or miss depending on the bag? The anthracite was so thin and had a papery feel. The black was completely opposite, very sturdy and quite heavier.




My pepe doesn't feel papery, it is very soft and nice  but thin and a little bit fragile hehe. 

I do like the anthracite, choose the one with thickest leather if you go pepe. But do remember it is lamb and lamb is always a bit fragile. But also lovely due to softness


----------



## megs0927

I did go with the black due to its durability!


----------



## Happy Luppy

megs0927 said:


> I was deciding between the black and anthracite Pepe. I ordered both since I don't have a retailer anywhere close to see them in person. I was amazed in the difference in leather quality between the two bags. Wonder if it is hit or miss depending on the bag? The anthracite was so thin and had a papery feel. The black was completely opposite, very sturdy and quite heavier.


seems like the anthracite colour have thinner leather, it looks lovely though!


----------



## Mollymegv

Hi,
I am so interested in this bag it sounds amazing.  Does anyone know, is the ghw only available with the Pepe leather?  This season, it seems as though none of the color ways have gold hardware.
Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Mollymegv said:


> Hi,
> I am so interested in this bag it sounds amazing.  Does anyone know, is the ghw only available with the Pepe leather?  This season, it seems as though none of the color ways have gold hardware.
> Thanks for any insight!


AFAIK, the gold hardware only comes in the pepe leather.


----------



## Kmora

Mollymegv said:


> Hi,
> I am so interested in this bag it sounds amazing.  Does anyone know, is the ghw only available with the Pepe leather?  This season, it seems as though none of the color ways have gold hardware.
> Thanks for any insight!







Happy Luppy said:


> AFAIK, the gold hardware only comes in the pepe leather.




I have seen goat with GHW at Mytheresa. But no Pepe with GHW this season. 

I bought one pepe with GHW from Farfetch and got SHW. Not so fun but I didn't have any energy to return it so I have a pepe with SHW...I actually did a lot of research and found out thag GHW was last season so I was so happy when I found it at farfetch haha but no, the description was wrong.


----------



## Mollymegv

Kmora said:


> I have seen goat with GHW at Mytheresa. But no Pepe with GHW this season.
> 
> I bought one pepe with GHW from Farfetch and got SHW. Not so fun but I didn't have any energy to return it so I have a pepe with SHW...I actually did a lot of research and found out thag GHW was last season so I was so happy when I found it at farfetch haha but no, the description was wrong.




Oh that's a bummer!  I don't know if I would have returned either.  It will be hard to wait to see what they have next season.   

BTW,   what does AFAIK mean?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Mollymegv said:


> Oh that's a bummer!  I don't know if I would have returned either.  It will be hard to wait to see what they have next season.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,   what does AFAIK mean?




As far as I know [emoji4]


----------



## Mollymegv

Thanks!


----------



## ingriface

Took my medium black Pandora in goat with gold hardware. Saw a few people asked if you could get one. I got mine on sale last June. I believe it was a season exclusive. I love that the hardware has metal pulls on the zipper and the extra hardware where the handle attaches. 
I'm 5'11 for reference.


----------



## Kmora

ingriface said:


> Took my medium black Pandora in goat with gold hardware. Saw a few people asked if you could get one. I got mine on sale last June. I believe it was a season exclusive. I love that the hardware has metal pulls on the zipper and the extra hardware where the handle attaches.
> 
> I'm 5'11 for reference.




I LOVE this pandora. Looked at it a lot before I bought mine in pepe. So regret not buying this one instead. 

I think this is available at Mytheresa


----------



## rdgldy

ingriface said:


> Took my medium black Pandora in goat with gold hardware. Saw a few people asked if you could get one. I got mine on sale last June. I believe it was a season exclusive. I love that the hardware has metal pulls on the zipper and the extra hardware where the handle attaches.
> I'm 5'11 for reference.


What a great one!!! Love the extra hardware.


----------



## Mollymegv

ingriface said:


> Took my medium black Pandora in goat with gold hardware. Saw a few people asked if you could get one. I got mine on sale last June. I believe it was a season exclusive. I love that the hardware has metal pulls on the zipper and the extra hardware where the handle attaches.
> I'm 5'11 for reference.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Happy Luppy

ingriface said:


> Took my medium black Pandora in goat with gold hardware. Saw a few people asked if you could get one. I got mine on sale last June. I believe it was a season exclusive. I love that the hardware has metal pulls on the zipper and the extra hardware where the handle attaches.
> I'm 5'11 for reference.


the hardware is unique!


----------



## Mswing

Loving my new denim pandora [emoji7]


----------



## Beth24

Mswing said:


> View attachment 3340852
> 
> 
> Loving my new denim pandora [emoji7]




Oh that's so cute.


----------



## SilverStCloud

I am finally the delighted owner of the gorgeous Pandora in the pepe leather. The color of mine is beige and I'm wondering if it will keep building up a patina till it becomes closer to the cigare shade of brown. Can anyone share their experience of how much their leather has dakened? Thank you!


----------



## LavenderIce

SilverStCloud said:


> I am finally the delighted owner of the gorgeous Pandora in the pepe leather. The color of mine is beige and I'm wondering if it will keep building up a patina till it becomes closer to the cigare shade of brown. Can anyone share their experience of how much their leather has dakened? Thank you!



I'm considering a charcoal grey pepe and would like to know about darkening too.

btw, would love to see a pic of your beige pepe!


----------



## SilverStCloud

LavenderIce said:


> I'm considering a charcoal grey pepe and would like to know about darkening too.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, would love to see a pic of your beige pepe!




Hi Lavenderice! I did view the charchoal grey pepe myself at the bputique and had a long chat about it with the SA. The display model showed a great deal of darkening even though it was exposed to only indoor lighting. The top and front panels were the most affected. The back, side and bottom panels were minimally affected and the shoulder strap, that had remained in the box, was still in the original grey color. 

The darkening was more of a yellowing of the grey that turned it into a brown color... Which, to be honest, was a rather pretty color too. The issue i had with it was that the darkening was occurring unevenly. If it was even, i truly would have been ok with it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SilverStCloud

As requested, here are some photos of my new-to-me Pandora. The photos do not perfectly capture the colors accurately. They tend to turn out too greyish or too orangey. But these are the best that I can do with my mobile phone for now. They were all taken under natural light. [emoji5] 

PS. For some reason, I can't upload more than one photo at a time. So my apologies in advance if I seem like I am spamming the thread.





LavenderIce said:


> I'm considering a charcoal grey pepe and would like to know about darkening too.
> 
> btw, would love to see a pic of your beige pepe!




Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverStCloud

Urgh... having lots of issues trying to upload my photos today. I don't usually have any problems so this is highly puzzling and frustrating! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverStCloud

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverStCloud

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LavenderIce

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Lavenderice! I did view the charchoal grey pepe myself at the bputique and had a long chat about it with the SA. The display model showed a great deal of darkening even though it was exposed to only indoor lighting. The top and front panels were the most affected. The back, side and bottom panels were minimally affected and the shoulder strap, that had remained in the box, was still in the original grey color.
> 
> The darkening was more of a yellowing of the grey that turned it into a brown color... Which, to be honest, was a rather pretty color too. The issue i had with it was that the darkening was occurring unevenly. If it was even, i truly would have been ok with it.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Yes, it does help.  Thank you!  Thank you also for sharing your pics.  I will be visiting the G boutique in a couple of weeks.  I had my eye on a charcoal pepe there in February.  My SA sent me pics last month and it looks browner than I remember it.


----------



## tjyost70

Does Pandora have date codes or production codes? Are they all different for each bag? Thanks for helping


----------



## pepperdiva

I want to get a Pandora mini and wanted advice on the nude color. Any concerns for color transfer- I'll definitely be wearing this cross body style with my jeans. Thanks for any input!


----------



## highend

pepperdiva said:


> I want to get a Pandora mini and wanted advice on the nude color. Any concerns for color transfer- I'll definitely be wearing this cross body style with my jeans. Thanks for any input!




I have an anthracite pepe mini...which is kinda a light tan color.  I pretreated it with collonil nanopro before wearing it.  After a few wears, I did get some denim transfer.  I waited a few days before attempting to clean it off...but I used leather cleaner (Cadillac I believe) as suggested in the Care thread and suprisingly the denim color came right off.  I'm sure the Collonil pretreatment helped.  

There's more suggestions in the Care thread which you should read when deciding how best to proceed.


----------



## Happy Luppy

I finally own the givenchy pandora and the medium size is not THAT big, it still fits my petite frame and how love how slouchy and roomy it is. 







It's actually more of a red IRL and she's such a bliss to wear when i am commuting to work, the front pockets fits the subway card perfectly and it is easy to get access to!


----------



## Pessie

Happy Luppy said:


> I finally own the givenchy pandora and the medium size is not THAT big, it still fits my petite frame and how love how slouchy and roomy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a red IRL and she's such a bliss to wear when i am commuting to work, the front pockets fits the subway card perfectly and it is easy to get access to!



Congratulations, it's a beautiful colour.  I love mine, they're such an easy bag to live with  and the medium is a great size for everyday.


----------



## rdgldy

Thinking I want a mini now, uh oh...


----------



## missmetal

Is there a page in this thread where the sizes are compared/contrasted?


----------



## SilverStCloud

My Pandora is looking more golden already after one week of use. Just need to expose and tan the back and bottom panels more so that the golden-ness will be more consistent throughout.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LavenderIce

SilverStCloud said:


> My Pandora is looking more golden already after one week of use. Just need to expose and tan the back and bottom panels more so that the golden-ness will be more consistent throughout.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for the update!  I'm sure the all around patina will be gorgeous.


----------



## dyyong

Mswing said:


> View attachment 3340852
> 
> 
> Loving my new denim pandora [emoji7]


----------



## kimchikisses

Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!

I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.


----------



## randr21

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!


Perfect size on you.  Love the mineral blue.  Is it current season?


----------



## kimchikisses

randr21 said:


> Perfect size on you.  Love the mineral blue.  Is it current season?


Thank you so much! I believe it's from the F/W 2015 collection but I can be wrong.


----------



## dyyong

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!
> 
> I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.



gorgeous!!!


----------



## peachyapple

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!
> 
> I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.



Looks great!! I love the color


----------



## highend

kimchikisses said:


>


 


...welcome to the club!  Love the color, and I'm typically not crazy about blue bags.


----------



## PinkTulip

I have a question. Does anyone know what it means when they describe the leather as sugar as in, Pandora Medium Sugar Satchel Bag?

TIA!


----------



## peachyapple

PinkTulip said:


> I have a question. Does anyone know what it means when they describe the leather as sugar as in, Pandora Medium Sugar Satchel Bag?
> 
> TIA!


I think sugar is goatskin but I'm not an expert so hopefully someone else will reply as well! I have the medium sugar Pandora and mine is goatskin


----------



## dodgygirl

peachyapple said:


> I think sugar is goatskin but I'm not an expert so hopefully someone else will reply as well! I have the medium sugar Pandora and mine is goatskin



I'm no expert either but you are correct  sugar leather is goatskin. I am so tempted to get one in black!


----------



## peachyapple

dodgygirl said:


> I'm no expert either but you are correct  sugar leather is goatskin. I am so tempted to get one in black!



Mine is black- my only Givenchy bag, and I would highly recommend it!


----------



## Happy Luppy

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!
> 
> I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.


congrats, she is such a beauty!


----------



## PinkTulip

Thanks for answering!


----------



## randr21

I must say, as a diehard fan of G bags in medium sz only since day 1, I'm loving the small panda.  Tried it on in the store and was pleasantly surprised by the fact that it didnt look cutesy on me, esp in my work suit. The perfect length of the strap really sealed the deal.  I'll be picking one up to add to its 4, or is it 5 now, big sisters.


----------



## Celine660

The Pandora is far better than any Balenciaga style.  The Pandora is asymmetrical, it's always crooked and supposed to be.  A. Wang ruined Balenciaga, that brand is a lost cause. All Bal will be on the sale rack, Givenchy  ... You'll only find most on there.


----------



## Mollymegv

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!
> 
> I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.



Love the color and the Pepe!


----------



## Mollymegv

Happy Luppy said:


> I finally own the givenchy pandora and the medium size is not THAT big, it still fits my petite frame and how love how slouchy and roomy it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually more of a red IRL and she's such a bliss to wear when i am commuting to work, the front pockets fits the subway card perfectly and it is easy to get access to!



I keep looking at this one.  Is the red more orangey?  Do you find it works with most colors?
TIA


----------



## Happy Luppy

Mollymegv said:


> I keep looking at this one.  Is the red more orangey?  Do you find it works with most colors?
> TIA


It's not lipstick red, it has some orange undertones. I think this is 2012 "Geranium" colour.
It works with most of my wardrobes since i have a lot of neutral clothings.
HTH!


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi, been wanting to own a mini. I've got two medium Pepe black and red and loving it to bits! 

My only concern is the mini strap might be too long for a 5"1 height. What are your thoughts? Any advise? Anybody here who both has mini and Gucci disco? My next option is disco if the mini strap won't work for me.


----------



## Rina337

sexyladyyy said:


> Hi, been wanting to own a mini. I've got two medium Pepe black and red and loving it to bits!
> 
> My only concern is the mini strap might be too long for a 5"1 height. What are your thoughts? Any advise? Anybody here who both has mini and Gucci disco? My next option is disco if the mini strap won't work for me.




I'm 5'3" and I have my mini on the second shortest, which hits my hip (slightly higher if I wear it cross body). HTH!


----------



## sexyladyyy

Rina337 said:


> I'm 5'3" and I have my mini on the second shortest, which hits my hip (slightly higher if I wear it cross body). HTH!




My gosh! Thank you! This is a sign for me to get one! I want a light pink mini [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sexyladyyy

Guys your thoughts on the color? It's light blue.


----------



## Shopmore

sexyladyyy said:


> Guys your thoughts on the color? It's light blue.
> 
> View attachment 3366168


It's a nice color, but I would be worried about color transfer from denim.  My brown Pepe leather mini shows color transfer.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Shopmore said:


> It's a nice color, but I would be worried about color transfer from denim.  My brown Pepe leather mini shows color transfer.




Yah that's what I thought too. Lighter colors so hard to maintain.


----------



## LavenderIce

sexyladyyy said:


> Guys your thoughts on the color? It's light blue.
> 
> View attachment 3366168







Shopmore said:


> It's a nice color, but I would be worried about color transfer from denim.  My brown Pepe leather mini shows color transfer.




I didn't even notice the color transfer on your Pepe.  I think the texture hides and blends the color.


----------



## Shopmore

LavenderIce said:


> I didn't even notice the color transfer on your Pepe.  I think the texture hides and blends the color.


The texture definitely helps hide it.  At least there is only one direction to wear it so it'll never be exposed.


----------



## Beth24

sexyladyyy said:


> Guys your thoughts on the color? It's light blue.
> 
> View attachment 3366168




I love the light blue color..l am thinking of getting the small size. A little nervous about color transfer and other issues with light colors but I'm thinking the sugar leather will wear well. Did you get it?


----------



## sexyladyyy

Beth24 said:


> I love the light blue color..l am thinking of getting the small size. A little nervous about color transfer and other issues with light colors but I'm thinking the sugar leather will wear well. Did you get it?




Not yet. Bit hesitant on the color transfer [emoji27]


----------



## Mollymegv

kimchikisses said:


> Finally a proud owner of my very first Givenchy piece! I was deciding between the Antigona and the Pandora. Ultimately, the Pandora has such a unique shape and they released it in this beautiful mineral blue (almost teal) color... therefore the Pandora is now in my hands. I am in love!
> 
> I got my Small Pandora from Farfetch on a great deal (10% off and free intl shipping). I love how the bag perfectly sits on my hip when I wear crossbody. It's smaller than I expected but verrrryy roomy! I was a bit worried that the opening will be inconvenient to get things in and out, but it's not.



Color looks beautiful.  Is your dress navy/white?   Considering this color because it looks so gorgeous in the Pepe but I have a lot of blue in my wardrobe (every shade) so I'm worried it might clash.
TIA


----------



## ms_emkay24

I purchased the small grained leather in black. Check out my unboxing & review video of the pandora bag.
Video link: https://youtu.be/Xw18HZbgbZc


----------



## randr21

ms_emkay24 said:


> I purchased the small grained leather in black. Check out my unboxing & review video of the pandora bag.
> Video link: https://youtu.be/Xw18HZbgbZc


Love the small for everyday hands free errands


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm loving everyone's bags! [emoji7] I need to add a Mini Pandy to my collection soon! [emoji13]


----------



## jackosabel

Hi ladies I just want to ask if do you think I should get the pandora small over celine nano luggage. Im really torn.  Thank you!


----------



## Shopmore

jackosabel said:


> Hi ladies I just want to ask if do you think I should get the pandora small over celine nano luggage. Im really torn.  Thank you!


I have both and I suggest the small Pandora.  I feel as if the Pandora is more comfortable and versatile to wear.  It is bigger and has more compartments.


----------



## highend

jackosabel said:


> Hi ladies I just want to ask if do you think I should get the pandora small over celine nano luggage. Im really torn.  Thank you!



I have a few of both and find them completely different (not comparable)...I reach for them for different reasons and looks, so I don't think you could chose one over the other.


----------



## jp23

jackosabel said:


> Hi ladies I just want to ask if do you think I should get the pandora small over celine nano luggage. Im really torn.  Thank you!




I have the nano on my list too but I think they're very different bags. I would do the Pandora first, as it's more casual and loose. It's very carefree and easy to wear. But with the nano I feel like it requires more care also you need to maintain its structure.


----------



## thundercloud

Got my first pandora - mini in pepe leather, mineral blue color. Super light, easy to use, adjustable strap, leather feels sturdy/durable. &#10084; Here it is next to my PS1 pouch and micro nightingale for size comparison purposes.


----------



## kinkisuet1017

Hi everyone, 
I don't know if I post this under wrong thread. 
As this is also about Pandora, I am hoping someone could sincerely help .

could you guys please sincerely help with authenticating this Pandora small   ?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0

There are few things I feel doubtful about:
1. the "canvas" used for inside is different from my medium one.
2. font logo plate seems a bit too thin?
3. the leather tag inside is rectangular shape w/o rounded corners, and quite thin
4. for the authentication booklet, it was attached with a white string. 
the Givenchy Paris on the cover has a little bit engraved effect.
Also, for the ENG section, the "GIVENCHY" seems weird as pictured.... 
and do they actually have a chinese section by now?

Could anyone please help... I don't know if I should return this or not.

Thanks.

P.S. I don't know why I can not attach the pics here. Please feel free to click the dropbox link for pictures.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0


----------



## AnnHugo

I have been going under the radar for the longest time since I bought my first Pandora , the medium goatskin in oxblood. I've loved the Pandora so much that I've been searching for the perfect second Pandora, only to discover that Givenchy is phasing out the gold hardware ( Booo!! Im a ghw fan =((((...) 

Been looking for the medium pepe in black with gold hw, and I've passed the opportunity twice when I chanced upon them in New York and HK, but I guess this love is an unrequited one. Found the black pepe with ghw during the Givenchy sales in Kuala Lumpur, for USD 1425! I was told that they were clearing out their stocks since they were told that Givenchy is discontinuing the ghw. My only qualm was that it was a large , rather than a medium. I think I can just about make it with my height ( 5 foot 4 ). If anyone knows where i can get a legit knee surgery to increase my height to match the bag , please let me know! Lol JK.  I'm super stoked I found the bag! 

Now I've read that some fellow pepe owners have had issues with this type of leather  and its finishing. But I can't help it , I love the wrinkled look , and I hope I won't have too much issues with the bag. Wish me luck!


----------



## nladxo

Hey Guys! I'm looking to get a pandora from a local consignment store but I'm not too sure what the colour is? On their instagram, it looks grey. But then when I go on their online boutique, it's sort of a brown colour (which is the 2nd picture). The description on the online boutique says grey/silver. Can anybody tell me what the colour might be?


----------



## Pessie

AnnHugo said:


> I have been going under the radar for the longest time since I bought my first Pandora , the medium goatskin in oxblood. I've loved the Pandora so much that I've been searching for the perfect second Pandora, only to discover that Givenchy is phasing out the gold hardware ( Booo!! Im a ghw fan =((((...)
> 
> Been looking for the medium pepe in black with gold hw, and I've passed the opportunity twice when I chanced upon them in New York and HK, but I guess this love is an unrequited one. Found the black pepe with ghw during the Givenchy sales in Kuala Lumpur, for USD 1425! I was told that they were clearing out their stocks since they were told that Givenchy is discontinuing the ghw. My only qualm was that it was a large , rather than a medium. I think I can just about make it with my height ( 5 foot 4 ). If anyone knows where i can get a legit knee surgery to increase my height to match the bag , please let me know! Lol JK.  I'm super stoked I found the bag!
> 
> Now I've read that some fellow pepe owners have had issues with this type of leather  and its finishing. But I can't help it , I love the wrinkled look , and I hope I won't have too much issues with the bag. Wish me luck!



It looks great on you, lovely leather


----------



## purseonal obsession

nladxo said:


> Hey Guys! I'm looking to get a pandora from a local consignment store but I'm not too sure what the colour is? On their instagram, it looks grey. But then when I go on their online boutique, it's sort of a brown colour (which is the 2nd picture). The description on the online boutique says grey/silver. Can anybody tell me what the colour might be?


Hello! I have the small pandora in Charcoal pepe leather and after some regular use, the front part oxidized into a brownish color. The back part and the straps maintained the grey color though. So I'm guessing the item you're eyeing was originally a grey colored one. Still looks gorgeous though! &#10084;

Follow me on Instagram and subscribe to my Youtube channel: @purseonalobsession


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Hi everyone, I recently received a pandora small but the top zipper doesn't seem to zip all the way, is this normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## highend

pheonix_ashes said:


> Hi everyone, I recently received a pandora small but the top zipper doesn't seem to zip all the way, is this normal? Thanks in advance!



Of course that's not normal.  A new zipper may be a lil stiff...but if it won't close with a lil effort, then its most likely defective and should be exchanged for one that has fully functional zippers.  Good luck


----------



## pheonix_ashes

^ Thanks for your reply! It's just that it's not too noticeable and I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle with returns since I bought it from another country. I'll post a pic so you guys have a better idea. If no one else has experienced this before with their pandora then I think I'd better return it...


----------



## Rina337

pheonix_ashes said:


> ^ Thanks for your reply! It's just that it's not too noticeable and I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle with returns since I bought it from another country. I'll post a pic so you guys have a better idea. If no one else has experienced this before with their pandora then I think I'd better return it...




I see what I suspect are the zipper ends being closer to the corner, which could be why your zip isn't to the very edge of the bag.. The one on my lower pocket is a few mm further away from the edge so that zipper pulls all the way shut.


----------



## highend

pheonix_ashes said:


> ^ Thanks for your reply! It's just that it's not too noticeable and I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle with returns since I bought it from another country. I'll post a pic so you guys have a better idea. If no one else has experienced this before with their pandora then I think I'd better return it...



After seeing the pic, it doesn't seem as bad as I imagined.  I think if you were to tug on it a bit it will close as long as the zipper ends are properly aligned..or it should get easier as the leather in that area and the zipper loosen up/break in.


----------



## Metope

pheonix_ashes said:


> ^ Thanks for your reply! It's just that it's not too noticeable and I'm not sure I want to go through the hassle with returns since I bought it from another country. I'll post a pic so you guys have a better idea. If no one else has experienced this before with their pandora then I think I'd better return it...





Mine is not like that, but I think if it were I'd probably still keep it, especially if bought from another country, it's really not that noticeable. And like the above poster said, once the leather softens with use it might zip all the way eventually! That said I wouldn't blame you for sending it back either, after all these bags aren't cheap and should be perfect on arrival.


----------



## kinkisuet1017

kinkisuet1017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I don't know if I post this under wrong thread.
> As this is also about Pandora, I am hoping someone could sincerely help .
> 
> could you guys please sincerely help with authenticating this Pandora small   ?
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0
> 
> There are few things I feel doubtful about:
> 1. the "canvas" used for inside is different from my medium one.
> 2. font logo plate seems a bit too thin?
> 3. the leather tag inside is rectangular shape w/o rounded corners, and quite thin
> 4. for the authentication booklet, it was attached with a white string.
> the Givenchy Paris on the cover has a little bit engraved effect.
> Also, for the ENG section, the "GIVENCHY" seems weird as pictured....
> and do they actually have a chinese section by now?
> 
> Could anyone please help... I don't know if I should return this or not.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I don't know why I can not attach the pics here. Please feel free to click the dropbox link for pictures.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0



can anyone please help authenticate this?
I'm really doubtful abt it......


----------



## pheonix_ashes

Just a quick update, I contacted customer service and showed them pictures of the defect and they offered me a 10% discount. I think with the discount, I'm willing to overlook the zipper issue and keep the bag. Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Can anyone help;

Is Serial number: EF0911 on a Givenchy Pandora a fake? I keep seeing them on a few of these bags. 

Surely different Pandoras cannot have the same serial numbers? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

THOUGHTS on the jaguar print mini that's on sale everywhere? TEMPTED. That bag is a great size.


----------



## kinkisuet1017

Hi everyone,

I have a question with regard to the small pandora. 
Is it using YKK zippers like the medium one? 
I just got a pre-owned small pandora, which weirdly has givenchy paris embossed underneath each zipper. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a YKK instead.

Also, for the lastest version of the care booklet, do they now come with simplified chinese translation as well? And for the Eng section, the "GIVENCHY" printed specially different from other text?

Thank you for your time. 
Look forward to hearing from someone


----------



## giuliahe

The amazing deal of from ssense! I can't believe!!


----------



## rdgldy

Obsessed with this little cutie-mini pepe in mineral, 40% off from Givenchy.
It fits a surprisingly large amount of stuff!


----------



## sayhitoromes

Barneys has the small on sale for $1349, in red, black, and gray.

http://www.barneys.com/givenchy-pan...s&sz=48&start=131&prefv1=Sale&prefv2=isPublic


----------



## elevenxten

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3377126
> 
> 
> Obsessed with this little cutie-mini pepe in mineral, 40% off from Givenchy.
> It fits a surprisingly large amount of stuff!


Hello, where do you find bags under the Givenchy website, its kinda hard navigating through the website. I tried to access the E-store, but it says it requires itunes but i have an android[emoji30]


----------



## rdgldy

elevenxten said:


> Hello, where do you find bags under the Givenchy website, its kinda hard navigating through the website. I tried to access the E-store, but it says it requires itunes but i have an android[emoji30]


I bought it from one of the boutiques-I called Madison Avenue and they shipped it to me.


----------



## rdgldy

giuliahe said:


> The amazing deal of from ssense! I can't believe!!


so pretty!


----------



## elevenxten

Thank you for your help, ill see if they have another one on sale!


----------



## giuliahe

Any body know if the light color Pandora is easier transfer the color on regular use base? I have a baby blue one. Not super light color. Any one have the similar color can share experiences?


----------



## nushles

elevenxten said:


> Hello, where do you find bags under the Givenchy website, its kinda hard navigating through the website. I tried to access the E-store, but it says it requires itunes but i have an android[emoji30]




The Givenchy app is linked to Net a porter, the stock is the same - if you just want to see availability you could just check NAP. I don't know about other people's experiences though, but so far they have sent me 5 defective Givenchy shoes which have gone back and I'm waiting for Medium Antigona in black number 4. Purchase with care!


----------



## elevenxten

nushles said:


> The Givenchy app is linked to Net a porter, the stock is the same - if you just want to see availability you could just check NAP. I don't know about other people's experiences though, but so far they have sent me 5 defective Givenchy shoes which have gone back and I'm waiting for Medium Antigona in black number 4. Purchase with care!


Oh my!!! So all of these defects were all from net a porter or somewhere else that these products were defectives?


----------



## giuliahe

Hey Guys, I just got my good buy.(49% off the original price from Ssense) Beautiful colour. Little concern for the light colour. I will put leather production before the first use.


----------



## eiiv

Looks like a lovely light grey-blue in your picture. Pretty~~~



giuliahe said:


> Hey Guys, I just got my good buy.(49% off the original price from Ssense) Beautiful colour. Little concern for the light colour. I will put leather production before the first use.


----------



## randr21

Sm pure in beige. It's lighter irl.


----------



## peachyapple

giuliahe said:


> Hey Guys, I just got my good buy.(49% off the original price from Ssense) Beautiful colour. Little concern for the light colour. I will put leather production before the first use.



Wow that's a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## sueshar

Hi How do you like your bag so far? Is it blue or grey-blue?  I saw a mini panda similar in that color online but can't gage what the actual colour in reality.  Are you able to post a brighter shot of your beautiful bag? 
Much Thanks.


----------



## littlemelody

Got me another Givenchy! Small pandora only $1270 from ssense! And they didn't tax! The addiction is so real.


----------



## Happy Luppy

randr21 said:


> Sm pure in beige. It's lighter irl.



Gorgeous! Congrats! This is my next Pandora purchase, hoping to score a good preloved black in small.



kinkisuet1017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question with regard to the small pandora.
> Is it using YKK zippers like the medium one?
> I just got a pre-owned small pandora, which weirdly has givenchy paris embossed underneath each zipper. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be a YKK instead.
> 
> Also, for the lastest version of the care booklet, do they now come with simplified chinese translation as well? And for the Eng section, the "GIVENCHY" printed specially different from other text?
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> Look forward to hearing from someone



AFAIK, the YKK zippers are before 2015? I think Givenchy just added the Givenchy Paris embossed last year (or this year?) Same goes to Balenciaga as well, it used to be Lampos embossed in their zipper but they recently changed it to "B" emboss.


----------



## nushles

elevenxten said:


> Oh my!!! So all of these defects were all from net a porter or somewhere else that these products were defectives?



Yes all from Net a porter (and these were all apparently quality checked [emoji33]).

Some photos of one of the bags to get an idea [emoji6]










View attachment 3383305


----------



## elevenxten

nushles said:


> Yes all from Net a porter (and these were all apparently quality checked [emoji33]).
> 
> Some photos of one of the bags to get an idea [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3383290
> View attachment 3383291
> 
> View attachment 3383292
> 
> View attachment 3383294
> 
> View attachment 3383296
> 
> View attachment 3383305




Wow thats alot of flaws especially the handle, i wonder if its QC issue because seems like they have a bad batch. Maybe try ordering from another website, since this will be your #4...[emoji45] 


nushles said:


> Yes all from Net a porter (and these were all apparently quality checked [emoji33]).
> 
> Some photos of one of the bags to get an idea [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3383290
> View attachment 3383291
> 
> View attachment 3383292
> 
> View attachment 3383294
> 
> View attachment 3383296
> 
> View attachment 3383305


----------



## Miiou

Hi everyone, 

I am new here. I currently brought a second hand Givenchy Pandora. Could anyone tell me if it authentic?


----------



## giuliahe

sueshar said:


> Hi How do you like your bag so far? Is it blue or grey-blue?  I saw a mini panda similar in that color online but can't gage what the actual colour in reality.  Are you able to post a brighter shot of your beautiful bag?
> Much Thanks.


I tried to take more photos but my phone can't catch the color right. sorry about that. I think the color on ssense, farfatch catch the color pretty well. I would say it is ice blue which is great for summer & spring. Since it has a little bit gray undertone, it may good for the winter too. 

I like the bag very much. The sheepskin is durable. Very functional. The only fall is the strap is not adjustable and too long for me. (I am 5'2). You can make a knot --- don't worry, the strap is very durable. Since the bag has the casual style, it looks good with the knot. Or you can shorten the strap, it cost me $25 and I think it worth it! 

If I take the bag out next time, I will try to take some shoots outdoor and let you know


----------



## sueshar

giuliahe said:


> I tried to take more photos but my phone can't catch the color right. sorry about that. I think the color on ssense, farfatch catch the color pretty well. I would say it is ice blue which is great for summer & spring. Since it has a little bit gray undertone, it may good for the winter too.
> 
> I like the bag very much. The sheepskin is durable. Very functional. The only fall is the strap is not adjustable and too long for me. (I am 5'2). You can make a knot --- don't worry, the strap is very durable. Since the bag has the casual style, it looks good with the knot. Or you can shorten the strap, it cost me $25 and I think it worth it!
> 
> If I take the bag out next time, I will try to take some shoots outdoor and let you know


Thanks for the detailed feedback.  I ended up purchasing a black mini pandora.  But will keep an eye on a great deal like yours in the future.  I'm really digging the pandora bag!!!


----------



## simurgh

Hi everyone! I'm thinking about buying a medium Pandora but had a couple questions.

1. I'm looking for a really light bag because I have back injuries. I think the pepe leather is the lightest weight - is that right, and if not, what is? How heavy is it in medium? I carry things like the Balenciaga regular hardware besace, which is two pieces of leather with a light lining and a single, non-rolled handle, so it's super light.

2. can you help me figure out which color I'm trying to get? I'm looking for either black, a taupe neutral, or a light blond/caramel neutral. how many neutral pepe colors are out right now?
- camel (medium yellow brown) This may not be a current season color as I don't see it in many places

- a bunch that look generaly like medium-dark taupe to me, with some being more grey and some more warm.  they're called charcoal, dark grey, grey and anthracite. One of these is probably the color I'd like, but I can't tell if there's more than one color or if I can just order any of them. Here are some examples:

Looks more grey (don't like this one as much): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-10695093.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=chk_bp_pic

Looks warmer (I like this color the best): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-11299493.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=chk_bp_pic

Lighter and warmer (second favorite color): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-11299493.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=chk_bp_pic

3. Do these bags have natural color variations that are big enough that I might like one bag but not another, even if they're the same color?

thank you all very much!


----------



## randr21

simurgh said:


> Hi everyone! I'm thinking about buying a medium Pandora but had a couple questions.
> 
> 1. I'm looking for a really light bag because I have back injuries. I think the pepe leather is the lightest weight - is that right, and if not, what is? How heavy is it in medium? I carry things like the Balenciaga regular hardware besace, which is two pieces of leather with a light lining and a single, non-rolled handle, so it's super light.
> 
> 2. can you help me figure out which color I'm trying to get? I'm looking for either black, a taupe neutral, or a light blond/caramel neutral. how many neutral pepe colors are out right now?
> - camel (medium yellow brown) This may not be a current season color as I don't see it in many places
> 
> - a bunch that look generaly like medium-dark taupe to me, with some being more grey and some more warm.  they're called charcoal, dark grey, grey and anthracite. One of these is probably the color I'd like, but I can't tell if there's more than one color or if I can just order any of them. Here are some examples:
> 
> Looks more grey (don't like this one as much): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-10695093.aspx?storeid=9383&ffref=chk_bp_pic
> 
> Looks warmer (I like this color the best): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-11299493.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=chk_bp_pic
> 
> Lighter and warmer (second favorite color): http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...m-11299493.aspx?storeid=9462&ffref=chk_bp_pic
> 
> 3. Do these bags have natural color variations that are big enough that I might like one bag but not another, even if they're the same color?
> 
> thank you all very much!


Great choice in the panda. I'd recommend the small unless u really like bigger bags, like to carry lots of stuff and/or are taller than avg.  The med is not that heavy, esp in the pepe, but it will be heavier than bal...like bal is the lightest bag out there, except for le pliage types, so its not a fair comparison.

Another light bag that G makes is the panda pure in small.  Its a great bag too, even lighter than small pepe panda imo.

As for color, too bad they dont make tobacco or camel anymore, but they sound like more to your taste.  U could wait and see if new colors come out for fall (stalk their website as they put the collections out there), but if u are dying for one and like the grey, its a really pretty neutral as well.  I personally love the pepe the most in the panda.  I have black and some other colors...you may start collecting them if youre not careful. [emoji6] 

To answer your last question, there isnt too much variation between the bags, so you can rest easy.  Their QC is pretty good from what Ive seen through the years.

Also look thru all the pages of this thread and others in this sf, as there are oots of pics for you to see the pepe in diff lighting.


----------



## littlemelody

So I exchanged my first Pandora (from a few posts ago) for the classic small black sugar Pandora. It's absolutely wonderful! However, I noticed that it scuffs quite easily. I thought that this leather would be more durable. Is this a problem for anyone else?


----------



## simurgh

Hi randr21 - thanks very much - that was really helpful!! 

I ended up ordering both the small (Caramel) and medium (Charcoal). The small is too small and the strap is too long (I like wearing bags on my shoulder, not cross body).  The I like the drape with the medium better. Caramel is too warm. Charcoal is close to what I'm looking for, but would prefer more taupe (i.e. a little warmer) than just straight grey. Is there a color from a past season that would be close to that?  I've also seen Anthracite listed as color #25, which is the same number as Charcoal - are they the same color?

I'll watch out for more colors on the website as well. Does anyone know when the next season bags are likely to appear?

I would love to read this thread but since the upgrade I have to click through on each picture, which opens it in a new window, which is excruciating. I'm hoping it's fixed soon.



randr21 said:


> Great choice in the panda. I'd recommend the small unless u really like bigger bags, like to carry lots of stuff and/or are taller than avg.  The med is not that heavy, esp in the pepe, but it will be heavier than bal...like bal is the lightest bag out there, except for le pliage types, so its not a fair comparison.
> 
> Another light bag that G makes is the panda pure in small.  Its a great bag too, even lighter than small pepe panda imo.
> 
> As for color, too bad they dont make tobacco or camel anymore, but they sound like more to your taste.  U could wait and see if new colors come out for fall (stalk their website as they put the collections out there), but if u are dying for one and like the grey, its a really pretty neutral as well.  I personally love the pepe the most in the panda.  I have black and some other colors...you may start collecting them if youre not careful. [emoji6]
> 
> To answer your last question, there isnt too much variation between the bags, so you can rest easy.  Their QC is pretty good from what Ive seen through the years.
> 
> Also look thru all the pages of this thread and others in this sf, as there are oots of pics for you to see the pepe in diff lighting.


----------



## Novmoon

I bought a small mineral blue Pandora and I'm disappointed to say that I don't love it, I like it but thought I would love it based on all of my research.  It's very roomy and I like the color but the strap is too long. it's fine carrying it by the handle but I was looking forward to carrying it both ways.


----------



## highend

Novmoon said:


> I bought a small mineral blue Pandora and I'm disappointed to say that I don't love it, I like it but thought I would love it based on all of my research.  It's very roomy and I like the color but the strap is too long. it's fine carrying it by the handle but I was looking forward to carrying it both ways.


Yeah, the small strap is rather long...and I'm a tall girl.  Someone posted a few months ago about having her Pandora strap shortened.  Perhaps you can look into that option?  I believe she had it done directly through Givenchy.....but I'm sure a trusted cobbler could also help.


----------



## citruses

Novmoon said:


> I bought a small mineral blue Pandora and I'm disappointed to say that I don't love it, I like it but thought I would love it based on all of my research.  It's very roomy and I like the color but the strap is too long. it's fine carrying it by the handle but I was looking forward to carrying it both ways.





highend said:


> Yeah, the small strap is rather long...and I'm a tall girl.  Someone posted a few months ago about having her Pandora strap shortened.  Perhaps you can look into that option?  I believe she had it done directly through Givenchy.....but I'm sure a trusted cobbler could also help.



I saw this girl who knotted both sides of her strap of the small pandora. Though I'd be paranoid of the seal cracking and creasing.


----------



## Novmoon

highend said:


> Yeah, the small strap is rather long...and I'm a tall girl.  Someone posted a few months ago about having her Pandora strap shortened.  Perhaps you can look into that option?  I believe she had it done directly through Givenchy.....but I'm sure a trusted cobbler could also help.


That's a good idea, I'll see if they can do it without the stitching being obviously different, otherwise i might just knot it as citruses suggested.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## giuliahe

sueshar said:


> Thanks for the detailed feedback.  I ended up purchasing a black mini pandora.  But will keep an eye on a great deal like yours in the future.  I'm really digging the pandora bag!!!





Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


----------



## randr21

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


What a pretty color on the panda.  I adore light G bags, but have only ventured to have 2, a beige pure and a pearl grey obsedia tote.  Love this!


----------



## eiiv

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


O_O White Pandora. Beautiful Snow White you have. Although the thought of even a little speck on it will probably make me go crazy. Colors like light beige for example, is probably my limit.


----------



## sueshar

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


It's beautiful !!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## solitudelove

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


What a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## MrGoyard

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.


 Gorgeous! Goatskin looks so good on the Pandora!
I was wondering how you protect the zippers when spraying the bag?


----------



## Beth24

giuliahe said:


> View attachment 3402990
> 
> Here is the photo as I promise ! The colour is great. Just make sure you apply a protection before first use.



[emoji173]️ your bag. What did you use to protect yours? I got a small Pandora In light blue and feel like I should do something before I use it more!


----------



## simurgh

Please let us know what they say - the strap on the medium is a little long for shoulder wear for me, especially once it starts to slouch. I'd be really interested if Givenchy could shorten it.



Novmoon said:


> That's a good idea, I'll see if they can do it without the stitching being obviously different, otherwise i might just knot it as citruses suggested.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## AnnHugo

Pessie said:


> It looks great on you, lovely leather


Thanks Pessie!


----------



## emilyenglish

Here's my new to me small Pandora pure in black. I got her for such a great price (she's the real deal!)
I used to own the large black Pandora in Pepe leather, but it just didn't suit my style (I've become more conservative in my old age, so prefer cleaner lines).

This bag was love at first sight!


----------



## randr21

emilyenglish said:


> Here's my new to me small Pandora pure in black. I got her for such a great price (she's the real deal!)
> I used to own the large black Pandora in Pepe leather, but it just didn't suit my style (I've become more conservative in my old age, so prefer cleaner lines).
> 
> This bag was love at first sight!


Isn't she a beaut?  I have one too and I love how light she is.  The leather is so supple too.


----------



## emilyenglish

randr21 said:


> Isn't she a beaut?  I have one too and I love how light she is.  The leather is so supple too.


She really is! I'm so happy to own another givenchy. I sold my Pepe Pandora with a heavy heart, but I just wasn't using it. This one suits my lifestyle way better.


----------



## fashionista1984

My Saks SA made my entire week, probably month, with this! She sent me a msg bc she knew I was looking for a Pandora. She also knows I'm buying a house and getting married so I'm on a tight tight budget. Look what I ended up getting today for $747!!!!! Medium size!!!!! I love her!!!!


----------



## randr21

fashionista1984 said:


> My Saks SA made my entire week, probably month, with this! She sent me a msg bc she knew I was looking for a Pandora. She also knows I'm buying a house and getting married so I'm on a tight tight budget. Look what I ended up getting today for $747!!!!! Medium size!!!!! I love her!!!!


That sa is a keeper.  I've never heard of a med panda cheaper, and with studs too!


----------



## ceciliaceleste

Hello ladies! I just bough myself a small Pandora Denim edition...I quite love it, but I am not sure if it looks a bit "cheap"? The denim looks fantastic, not sure how it will look after a lot of use tho...what you guys think? Could it be an everyday bag? It was 50% off, do you think it is still too much for a denim bag? Keep or return? Thank you for your help ))

PS sorry for my outfit, I am ar home sick and didn't have the strenght to change for the pictures..


----------



## nightshade

fashionista1984 said:


> My Saks SA made my entire week, probably month, with this! She sent me a msg bc she knew I was looking for a Pandora. She also knows I'm buying a house and getting married so I'm on a tight tight budget. Look what I ended up getting today for $747!!!!! Medium size!!!!! I love her!!!!



that is an incredible deal! congrats on the new panda, and also on getting married + buying your house!


----------



## fashionista1984

ceciliaceleste said:


> Hello ladies! I just bough myself a small Pandora Denim edition...I quite love it, but I am not sure if it looks a bit "cheap"? The denim looks fantastic, not sure how it will look after a lot of use tho...what you guys think? Could it be an everyday bag? It was 50% off, do you think it is still too much for a denim bag? Keep or return? Thank you for your help ))
> 
> PS sorry for my outfit, I am ar home sick and didn't have the strenght to change for the pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438828
> View attachment 3438828
> View attachment 3438832
> View attachment 3438833




I love it! I think it's funky and cool!!!


----------



## ceciliaceleste

fashionista1984 said:


> I love it! I think it's funky and cool!!!



Thank you! I am just worried that I will get tired of the denim too soon.. :/


----------



## goldfish19

ceciliaceleste said:


> Thank you! I am just worried that I will get tired of the denim too soon.. :/


I have to agree with you. If it were me, I'd get tired of denim after a while. And also it's harder to maintain even if it's a darker shade of denim. I would prefer an all leather Pandora, which will maintain its quality over time. 

But! It depends on how much you paid for it. If it's very inexpensive, it might be a keeper.


----------



## ceciliaceleste

goldfish19 said:


> I have to agree with you. If it were me, I'd get tired of denim after a while. And also it's harder to maintain even if it's a darker shade of denim. I would prefer an all leather Pandora, which will maintain its quality over time.
> 
> But! It depends on how much you paid for it. If it's very inexpensive, it might be a keeper.



Well I have one month to think about it, I hope I will figue it out on time   anyway, it was around 550€, so it is not cheap but compared to regular pandora prices, it very inexpensive... Ahhh those bags drive me crazy!!!


----------



## thecatmelon

I have a question for those with a medium or large Pandora: do they fit a 13" Macbook Air?  I'm kind of thinking of getting a larger Pandora for work, but I need it to fit my work computer.


----------



## Kikipowerk1234

nielnielniel said:


> this style has been around for slighty more than a year and I think it's unfair to call Givenchy as a fad or novelty...sure they did struggled for some years now (like all sleeping giant french labels like Celine, Balmain etc) and now revived by the fantastic Ricardo Tisci...
> 
> If we say Givenchy is novelty then I can also say Balenciaga motorcycle bag is getting too common.....
> 
> I like the pandora, has tried it on and have to confess it's not for everyone.



Hey, I am new to Purseforum and everything but I was hoping if you'll help me authentic the Givenchy Pandora I have please?!?


----------



## xoapplevxo

Ladies, is this a lamb skin or goat? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N910U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AnnHugo

I want to say goat , but it doesn't seem to have that grainy texture. Also , noticed that flap at the front . This bag must be from the older series then? Haven't seen that flap on recent models.. Nice colour though!


----------



## Pessie

xoapplevxo said:


> View attachment 3444802
> 
> 
> Ladies, is this a lamb skin or goat? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910U using PurseForum mobile app


Pretty sure it's not goatskin - looks like calf to me


----------



## xoapplevxo

Hi ladies, its me again. Is it true that calf skin os also the buffalo leather? I'm confused! 

Thanks!


----------



## xoapplevxo

AnnHugo said:


> I want to say goat , but it doesn't seem to have that grainy texture. Also , noticed that flap at the front . This bag must be from the older series then? Haven't seen that flap on recent models.. Nice colour though!




Yes Ann, its the old model thats why it has a flap and not a zip. Thanks for replying!


----------



## xoapplevxo

Pessie said:


> Pretty sure it's not goatskin - looks like calf to me


Thank you Pesse!


----------



## 3littlepigs

My first purchases from Givenchy. I went to Woodberry common outlet mall today and found they now have a Givenchy. I just falling love with this bag . Pandora small Black calf skin with SHW. 2015 fall model . It was $1490  + Tax.  Now I want to medium. [emoji13]


----------



## ginasbags

My small Givenchy Pandora in rose gold


----------



## klynneann

ginasbags said:


> My small Givenchy Pandora in rose gold


I saw this in Barney's - it's a great color!  Congrats!


----------



## randr21

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3451395
> 
> My first purchases from Givenchy. I went to Woodberry common outlet mall today and found they now have a Givenchy. I just falling love with this bag . Pandora small Black calf skin with SHW. 2015 fall model . It was $1490  + Tax.  Now I want to medium. [emoji13]


You'll love both sizes for different uses.  This is a beautiful bag thats not just basic black.  They might have even better deals once thanksgiving starts, or after new year.  Congrats


----------



## midniteluna

Can anyone tell me if this is from FW2014? I bought this bag in Dubai airport but the sales person did not give me the care cards and leather swatch. I'm thinking of selling this bag but still deciding as its a great bag! What do you think? To sell or keep? Any reply and advice is very much appreciated


----------



## 3littlepigs

randr21 said:


> You'll love both sizes for different uses.  This is a beautiful bag thats not just basic black.  They might have even better deals once thanksgiving starts, or after new year.  Congrats



I have a lot of black bag but when I saw this bag, I just falling love. I love those studs. I am thinking check out Woodberry again around BF. Please post if u see a good deals . Thanks


----------



## LavenderIce

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3451395
> 
> My first purchases from Givenchy. I went to Woodberry common outlet mall today and found they now have a Givenchy. I just falling love with this bag . Pandora small Black calf skin with SHW. 2015 fall model . It was $1490  + Tax.  Now I want to medium. [emoji13]



Love it!



ginasbags said:


> My small Givenchy Pandora in rose gold



So pretty.



midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3457400
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is from FW2014? I bought this bag in Dubai airport but the sales person did not give me the care cards and leather swatch. I'm thinking of selling this bag but still deciding as its a great bag! What do you think? To sell or keep? Any reply and advice is very much appreciated



I like it.  Keep.


----------



## randr21

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3457400
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is from FW2014? I bought this bag in Dubai airport but the sales person did not give me the care cards and leather swatch. I'm thinking of selling this bag but still deciding as its a great bag! What do you think? To sell or keep? Any reply and advice is very much appreciated


Its a great black bag that can be used for many occasions and makes any outfit look chic and cool.  The studs really mskes it stand out too.  Definitely a keeper.


----------



## ginasbags

klynneann said:


> I saw this in Barney's - it's a great color!  Congrats!


Thanks, I bought it in Manila, Philippines!


----------



## rdgldy

midniteluna said:


> View attachment 3457400
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is from FW2014? I bought this bag in Dubai airport but the sales person did not give me the care cards and leather swatch. I'm thinking of selling this bag but still deciding as its a great bag! What do you think? To sell or keep? Any reply and advice is very much appreciated


I'd keep it!!  Pandoras are wonderful bags!


----------



## ginasbags

LavenderIce said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.  Keep.


Thanks, Lavenderice!!!


----------



## jsszhng

Hi Everyone!

I recently picked up the Givenchy Pandora in the small size crinkled leather and I'm SO in love! I took it out for the first time today and now I'm wondering if maybe I should treat it or do something to protect the leather? There're so many pages in this thread so I'm not sure if it's been discussed in the past, but if anyone has any tips/suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Are you able to wear the medium Pandora cross-body?


nm-  found my answer.~!


----------



## randr21

jsszhng said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I recently picked up the Givenchy Pandora in the small size crinkled leather and I'm SO in love! I took it out for the first time today and now I'm wondering if maybe I should treat it or do something to protect the leather? There're so many pages in this thread so I'm not sure if it's been discussed in the past, but if anyone has any tips/suggestions, please let me know!


I dont think you need to do anything to pepe leather, thats the beauty of it.  Once or twice a year maybe a conditioning at most.


----------



## jsszhng

randr21 said:


> I dont think you need to do anything to pepe leather, thats the beauty of it.  Once or twice a year maybe a conditioning at most.


Thanks! I'm a little worried about the corners because I wear it crossbody when I'm doing a lot of walking. I'm worried about the corners wearing out since it'll be rubbing against my side. Any thoughts?


----------



## Acmpbll

Hi ladies. I hope you can help me! I've purchased an old model Pandora in the medium and wanted to know whether the internal zip in the lining is meant to be a metal zip surrounded by a leather opening or just a standard non metal zip? Trying to assertain whether I purchased a dud or not.
Any help would be appreciated! TIA! Xx


----------



## scbamboo

emilyenglish said:


> Here's my new to me small Pandora pure in black. I got her for such a great price (she's the real deal!)
> I used to own the large black Pandora in Pepe leather, but it just didn't suit my style (I've become more conservative in my old age, so prefer cleaner lines).
> 
> This bag was love at first sight!



oh this is love!  
i am now thinking if i should go for the pandora pure with or without studs..


----------



## RedSparrow

jsszhng said:


> Thanks! I'm a little worried about the corners because I wear it crossbody when I'm doing a lot of walking. I'm worried about the corners wearing out since it'll be rubbing against my side. Any thoughts?



I use zelikovitz satin top coat for mine - just a light, light coat on the corners and the spots where it rubs against other surfaces.


----------



## tatayap

Leather SOS regarding my new small Pandora in old pink, the bottom side of the main handle has these marks. I try to avoid touching the handles when my hands are wet or if they have lotion on them, but I guess there are instances when this happens?







Anyway, does anyone know what I can do to remove the marks?


----------



## rdgldy

This was my spring sale score from Saks. I think it's a perfect fall bag!


----------



## alansgail

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3469985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my spring sale score from Saks. I think it's a perfect fall bag!


G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

alansgail said:


> G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S bag!!!!!!!!!


thanks!!!


----------



## highend

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3469985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my spring sale score from Saks. I think it's a perfect fall bag!


Nice score!  I found mine to be very useful during the cool weather months.  Also very sturdy.  Enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

highend said:


> Nice score!  I found mine to be very useful during the cool weather months.  Also very sturdy.  Enjoy!


This is my first small, but it is a really great size.


----------



## klynneann

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3469985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my spring sale score from Saks. I think it's a perfect fall bag!





rdgldy said:


> This is my first small, but it is a really great size.


Awesome!  Isn't it always so much sweeter when it's on sale?    I've been eyeing a mini but wondering if a small wouldn't be even better and yet still not too big - have you been able to compare at all?


----------



## solitudelove

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 3469985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my spring sale score from Saks. I think it's a perfect fall bag!


Beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

klynneann said:


> Awesome!  Isn't it always so much sweeter when it's on sale?    I've been eyeing a mini but wondering if a small wouldn't be even better and yet still not too big - have you been able to compare at all?


I have found the mini to be more of an out to dinner type bag-the essentials. The small is working for me as an everyday bag.


----------



## klynneann

rdgldy said:


> I have found the mini to be more of an out to dinner type bag-the essentials. The small is working for me as an everyday bag.


Thank you!


----------



## jsszhng

Has anyone had any issues with their pandoras? I bought a brand new one from Saks and not even one month in, the corners started to wear. The sales associate said it may have been a faulty bag or if may have been damaged before I even bought it so I was able to exchange it at at the store but now I'm scared to use it. I can understand it happening if you have it for a few years but I only used it 3 times! Any thoughts/what have been your experiences with the bag? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## grnbri

jsszhng said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their pandoras? I bought a brand new one from Saks and not even one month in, the corners started to wear. The sales associate said it may have been a faulty bag or if may have been damaged before I even bought it so I was able to exchange it at at the store but now I'm scared to use it. I can understand it happening if you have it for a few years but I only used it 3 times! Any thoughts/what have been your experiences with the bag? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!



I think you must have gotten a defective one!  I have the charcoal mini (is this what you have? Looks similar to your pics) and it has been my daily bag for the past 4 months - wear it to pick up kids, to the store, to the park, to the farmers market - and the corners are just fine.  I did not treat and I def do not baby it.


----------



## zwuncki

I got a 4th Pandora, this time a Pandora Pure Mini Satchel and again I must say all Pandoras so far are just the best size/room bags you can buy. The Mini Pandoras fit more than many medium bags from other Designer. And yesterday I used the medium Pandora as a one night away bag, including pyjama etc small bottle of water and everything you need in every handbag. 

Plus they are super stylish. To me, as a big Tom Ford and LV fan, Givenchy is the best bag brand in the world. The Pandoras and Sharks are great in design and space/weight, you can't get anything better in the design/size/space range. Plus you can get bags for 50% off and more if you're lucky. I got my Pandora Medium Pepe for 890€, the Pepe Minis for 550€ each and the Pure Satchel Mini for 750€. Amazing quality and amaziong deals ! 

I really can recommend it to anybody out there!


----------



## zwuncki

@jsszhang 

I have 3 Pepe Pandoras and all have the same issues. I don't think it's a defect but has something to do with the pepe leather. I don't care about it that much as the kind of leather looks used anyway. But if you don't like it you shouldn't get a Pepe Leather Givenchy.


----------



## KE2112

2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?


I love the Pandora!!! I have three of them and I love that they are all very different than any other bag. I am not a Balenciaga fan they are everywhere. I do not like walking around with so many people carrying the same purse. The way the pandora lays on you is just the style of he bag. I love a slouchy comfy bag not a stiff formed bag like the Antigona. I sold mine just did not suit me. My latest love is the Valentino small messenger bag! Cant wait to break it out!


----------



## KE2112

KE2112 said:


> I love the Pandora!!! I have three of them and I love that they are all very different than any other bag. I am not a Balenciaga fan they are everywhere. I do not like walking around with so many people carrying the same purse. The way the pandora lays on you is just the style of he bag. I love a slouchy comfy bag not a stiff formed bag like the Antigona. I sold mine just did not suit me. My latest love is the Valentino small messenger bag! Cant wait to break it out!





2shai_ said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm usually on the Balenciaga forum but have been intrigued by the Givenchy Pandora. Does anyone have this bag? What are the pros and cons? Does anyone know where I can find it within the US, preferably in NYC?


Barney's is totally legit. Shop there all the time and have bought many bags. You will not have any problems.


----------



## rukia0814

Hi hope you can help me authenticate this pandora thanks in advance. I think it's an old model as the Givenchy tag is different from recent ones


----------



## rdgldy

rukia0814 said:


> Hi hope you can help me authenticate this pandora thanks in advance. I think it's an old model as the Givenchy tag is different from recent ones


There is a Givenchy authentication thread-you'd do better posting this there.


----------



## rukia0814

^thanks sorry I forgot about authentication forums. posted this there already.
The 'EDIT' link doesn't show up in my last post and I cannot remove the post. thanks


----------



## shazzy quijano

_Hello girls. I am planning to purchase a Givenchy Mini Pandora but I need to know how the ipad mini fits inside. If you can show pictures on how it occupies the space inside please. Thank you!_


----------



## highend

shazzy quijano said:


> _Hello girls. I am planning to purchase a Givenchy Mini Pandora but I need to know how the ipad mini fits inside. If you can show pictures on how it occupies the space inside please. Thank you!_


...according to this post, yes:  http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/givenchy-pandora.632214/page-159#post-26938882

You may find more details if you search the thread.


----------



## asherzoby

Hi ladies! i am here because i have been lemming after a pandora for ages but have got distracted by bals. But spotted this lovely lady carrying a medium black pandora with so much style i though to look at this beauty again! 
So what are you favourite colours? I loved the browns but i am not sure if i could live with the discolouration that tends to happen!


----------



## shazzy quijano

asherzoby said:


> Hi ladies! i am here because i have been lemming after a pandora for ages but have got distracted by bals. But spotted this lovely lady carrying a medium black pandora with so much style i though to look at this beauty again!
> So what are you favourite colours? I loved the browns but i am not sure if i could live with the discolouration that tends to happen!











My favorite color, chocolate. Photo not mine


----------



## Pessie

asherzoby said:


> Hi ladies! i am here because i have been lemming after a pandora for ages but have got distracted by bals. But spotted this lovely lady carrying a medium black pandora with so much style i though to look at this beauty again!
> So what are you favourite colours? I loved the browns but i am not sure if i could live with the discolouration that tends to happen!


I have burgundy and black, Iove them both, black obviously goes with everything but the burgundy one is very adaptable too.  I'm carrying it today, attaching a pic I took earlier


----------



## aleeexv

*pros:* it's super casual, laid-back and not campy at all
goes with every outfit
*cons:* if you're looking for it to be structured like it is in the photos, it's not. it gets very soft quick (which i grew to love)
also, i find my leather stretched more on one side, and it's kind of bigger on one side now / lop sided a little. does anyone else have this problem?

edit: btw here's a picture of me with it


----------



## GemsBerry

My two small Pandoras from this season. Studded calfskin and Oxblood goatskin. They just had my name on it and here they are


----------



## randr21

GemsBerry said:


> My two small Pandoras from this season. Studded calfskin and Oxblood goatskin. They just had my name on it and here they are


The studs are so unique and great color contrast against the black, really nice detail.  I adore the oxblood and have it in the panda and obsedia tote.  It's a fantastic color.


----------



## GemsBerry

randr21 said:


> The studs are so unique and great color contrast against the black, really nice detail.  I adore the oxblood and have it in the panda and obsedia tote.  It's a fantastic color.


Thank you Randr21, I know we have the same taste for Gales


----------



## atx13

Hi Lovelies,

Found the perfect pepe panda on Harrods, the bag is made of lambskin. I cant seem to find any info in this thread, as its mainly on calf, sheepskin & goatskin. Before I pull the trigger, anyone here have experice with lambskin & any advice? TIA.


----------



## GemsBerry

atx13 said:


> Hi Lovelies,
> 
> Found the perfect pepe panda on Harrods, the bag is made of lambskin. I cant seem to find any info in this thread, as its mainly on calf, sheepskin & goatskin. Before I pull the trigger, anyone here have experice with lambskin & any advice? TIA.


Not with Panda, but I have Gale in lambskin. not super delicate but delicate, will show rubbing and discoloration. maybe it's different in Panda but I'd go with more durable leather.


----------



## highend

atx13 said:


> Hi Lovelies,
> 
> Found the perfect pepe panda on Harrods, the bag is made of lambskin. I cant seem to find any info in this thread, as its mainly on calf, sheepskin & goatskin. Before I pull the trigger, anyone here have experice with lambskin & any advice? TIA.


I have the mini & medium magnolia pandas which are lambskin.  I wear them quite often and haven't had any issues with wear... the print probably also helps.  I actually find the leather to be more luxe than my other pandas (I have a few goat, calf and pepe ones)...even a lamb nightingale I had many years ago for some reason.


----------



## lq0524

Hi everyone! 
I just got my mini pandora pepe in black and gray this past Friday. However the zipper on the black one gets jammed if I open it all the way. It's like when you are trying to zip up a jacket and the part where the zipper goes in isn't aligned properly so you can't zip it. Does anyone else have this problem? Or is my bag defective. The grey one zips just fine.

TIA!


----------



## KensingtonUK

lq0524 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just got my mini pandora pepe in black and gray this past Friday. However the zipper on the black one gets jammed if I open it all the way. It's like when you are trying to zip up a jacket and the part where the zipper goes in isn't aligned properly so you can't zip it. Does anyone else have this problem? Or is my bag defective. The grey one zips just fine.
> 
> TIA!



I would exchange it.  I think the fact that you don't have issues with the grey shows that it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## zwuncki

lq0524 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I just got my mini pandora pepe in black and gray this past Friday. However the zipper on the black one gets jammed if I open it all the way. It's like when you are trying to zip up a jacket and the part where the zipper goes in isn't aligned properly so you can't zip it. Does anyone else have this problem? Or is my bag defective. The grey one zips just fine.
> 
> TIA!



I have the exact same problem with the exact same bag. But it wasn't from the beginning, it began happening after a few months of use. When totally open it's hard to close the zipper, sometimes takes a few tries before closing. A little annoying. 

Also own the red pepe Mini Pandora with no problems so far, but don't use it as much as the black one.


----------



## lq0524

I took my purse back to the Givenchy boutique and they exchanged it on the spot, no questions asked! They just saw the zipper and said they would get another one for me and that was it. So grateful! And now the zipper on the new one is working just fine.


----------



## atx13

atx13 said:


> Hi Lovelies,
> 
> Found the perfect pepe panda on Harrods, the bag is made of lambskin. I cant seem to find any info in this thread, as its mainly on calf, sheepskin & goatskin. Before I pull the trigger, anyone here have experice with lambskin & any advice? TIA.



Pulled the trigger during harrods member sales last weekend. The bag is 40% cheaper than my local retail price. Was ecstatic when the site listed the panda with gold hardware. But instead I have received it in silver hardware.

& before purchasing it Harrods customer service confirmed with me the panda is made of lambskin, but it came as sheep skin. Nothing beats shopping instore.

BUT I am happy with my purchase, my first ever luxury bag.


----------



## KensingtonUK

atx13 said:


> Pulled the trigger during harrods member sales last weekend. The bag is 40% cheaper than my local retail price. Was ecstatic when the site listed the panda with gold hardware. But instead I have received it in silver hardware.
> 
> & before purchasing it Harrods customer service confirmed with me the panda is made of lambskin, but it came as sheep skin. Nothing beats shopping instore.
> 
> BUT I am happy with my purchase, my first ever luxury bag.



Amazing deal!!! I wonder why I never got my harrods member email


----------



## Jen iMd

ginasbags said:


> Thanks, I bought it in Manila, Philippines!





ginasbags said:


> My small Givenchy Pandora in rose gold


Nice bag! Did you get it from their store in shang or greenbelt? If you dont mind, may i ask how much you bought it for? Thanks!


----------



## maianh_96

Hi everyone! I'm new to givenchy and totally in love with the pandora, I want to use one as a school bag. I am leaning away from the large since I'm 5'2" and petite so I think it'll overwhelm me, but I'm also concerned the medium won't be able to fit enough. My laptop is only 12" and I know the bag is around 14", but does anyone have a measurement on the actual zipper opening? I'm afraid things like college lined notebooks won't fit, unless I can insert them in vertically and turn them (if that makes sense).
Can anyone who owns a medium give me some measurments? Anyone use this as a school/work bag? And any shorter ladies out there who own the large?
Sorry for all the questions, thanks so much!


----------



## louie_louie

highend said:


> I have the mini & medium magnolia pandas which are lambskin.  I wear them quite often and haven't had any issues with wear... the print probably also helps.  I actually find the leather to be more luxe than my other pandas (I have a few goat, calf and pepe ones)...even a lamb nightingale I had many years ago for some reason.



I have the mini magnolia panda too! I got mine caught in the rain a few times though and some of the ink bled into the white flowers  Have you had an issue like that?


----------



## highend

louie_louie said:


> I have the mini magnolia panda too! I got mine caught in the rain a few times though and some of the ink bled into the white flowers  Have you had an issue like that?


I've worn both of mine in the rain without isssue.  It may have helped that I sprayed them with collonil nanopro when I first got them.

I've attached some recent pics to show how they look after almost a year of use.


----------



## ginasbags

Jen iMd thanks! Bought it at Greenbelt 4.


----------



## ryns

My new pandora.. I sold the one i had before because it got so dirty, it was beige. Now a black red combo for me!


----------



## mtg116

Its a beauty! May I ask where you made the purchase?


----------



## ryns

mtg116 said:


> Its a beauty! May I ask where you made the purchase?


Oh. At selfridges in london.. i had a friend who bought it for me there..


----------



## mtg116

[emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## zwuncki

I'm looking for a backpack and can't decide. 

Do you know if the Pandora Backpack was ever on sale? Can only find it with the standard price tag. 

And does anyone of you own one and can tell me the weight of it?


----------



## klynneann

zwuncki said:


> I'm looking for a backpack and can't decide.
> 
> Do you know if the Pandora Backpack was ever on sale? Can only find it with the standard price tag.
> 
> And does anyone of you own one and can tell me the weight of it?


There are several on sale at Barney's online right now - black, red and grey, looks about 40% off.


----------



## louie_louie

highend said:


> I've worn both of mine in the rain without isssue.  It may have helped that I sprayed them with collonil nanopro when I first got them.
> 
> I've attached some recent pics to show how they look after almost a year of use.



Thanks for the visual! I didn't spray mine... I guess that's where I went wrong I'm not even sure where the blue is coming from!!

View media item 1253


----------



## louie_louie

zwuncki said:


> I'm looking for a backpack and can't decide.
> 
> Do you know if the Pandora Backpack was ever on sale? Can only find it with the standard price tag.
> 
> And does anyone of you own one and can tell me the weight of it?


The pandora backpack is on sale at barneys right now for $1489! I looked at in store and it wasn't too heavy. It was strange for me opening and closing it though


----------



## highend

louie_louie said:


> Thanks for the visual! I didn't spray mine... I guess that's where I went wrong I'm not even sure where the blue is coming from!!
> 
> View media item 1253



I see what you mean.  Fortunately, the bleeding doesn't seem too drastic...I actually didn't notice it at first until I enlarged your pic.  It may be worth treating it now to deter additional bleeding in the future.


----------



## zwuncki

@Louie Louie: OK thank you. Unfortunately I am from Europe, prices are lower with 1800€ but no sale on this backpack. But good to know anyway maybe I will have some luck with winter sales.


----------



## 3littlepigs

After I placed order , it turns to sold out. I was lucky to get the last one from Neumann Marcus  . I have pandora small but I was wanting medium since I got it. She is shipped and on the way to her new home. I will post when I receive .


----------



## randr21

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3530619
> 
> 
> After I placed order , it turns to sold out. I was lucky to get the last one from Neumann Marcus  . I have pandora small but I was wanting medium since I got it. She is shipped and on the way to her new home. I will post when I receive .


I have both sizes and I love having the option to carry more if I need to. Can't wait to hear your thoughts.


----------



## mistyillusions

Scored myself a medium oxblood Pandora today for SGD$1,700 (US$1200)!


----------



## 3littlepigs

mistyillusions said:


> Scored myself a medium oxblood Pandora today for SGD$1,700 (US$1200)!



Congrat. Please share pic . What kind of leather  did you get ? Wine red is stunning .


----------



## mistyillusions

3littlepigs said:


> Congrat. Please share pic . What kind of leather  did you get ? Wine red is stunning .


Not yet opening it til Christmas (hehehe) but here's the same exact product!


----------



## eiiv

ryns said:


> My new pandora.. I sold the one i had before because it got so dirty, it was beige. Now a black red combo for me!


OMG. Somebody bought this one. I saw it in the boutique and it is really quite nice! The extra long zipper pull is a nice touch. Congrats on getting this bag!


----------



## eiiv

My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.


----------



## 3littlepigs

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130



Omg!!! So pretty .


----------



## 3littlepigs

mistyillusions said:


> Not yet opening it til Christmas (hehehe) but here's the same exact product!



Very nice color . Can't wait Christmas. Please post modeling shot after open the present .


----------



## 3littlepigs

Just received pandora M size in caramel from Neumann Marcus , however they did not include dust bag . [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] should I keep it or return ?


----------



## randr21

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3533359
> 
> 
> Just received pandora M size in caramel from Neumann Marcus , however they did not include dust bag . [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] should I keep it or return ?


If you dont like the bag, doesnt matter if dust bag is included.  If you like it, you can always call nm and have them send a dust bag.


----------



## klynneann

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130


Wow - purple!  I've never seen one in purple - where did you find it??  It's beautiful.  

You have a great collection.


----------



## klynneann

mistyillusions said:


> Not yet opening it til Christmas (hehehe) but here's the same exact product!


This is a beautiful color - congrats!


----------



## 3littlepigs

randr21 said:


> If you dont like the bag, doesnt matter if dust bag is included.  If you like it, you can always call nm and have them send a dust bag.



I called NM , they said they will send me one but it is not from Givenchy .


----------



## rdgldy

3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3533359
> 
> 
> Just received pandora M size in caramel from Neumann Marcus , however they did not include dust bag . [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] should I keep it or return ?


It's gorgeous.  I would keep it if you love it.


----------



## eiiv

klynneann said:


> Wow - purple!  I've never seen one in purple - where did you find it??  It's beautiful.
> 
> You have a great collection.


Thank you.  I bought it from the boutique itself and it had 40% off. About 3 years ago iirc, they had this tri-color aubergine-lilac-black combo which I did not get. So when I saw this purple, my eyes lighted up! Farfetch had this too but it was sold out in the small size. The medium is still available though.


----------



## eiiv

3littlepigs said:


> I called NM , they said they will send me one but it is not from Givenchy .


I would feel really bummed about it. No Givenchy dustbag is just  But I guess what really matters is that you like the bag itself.


----------



## klynneann

eiiv said:


> Thank you.  I bought it from the boutique itself and it had 40% off. About 3 years ago iirc, they had this tri-color aubergine-lilac-black combo which I did not get. So when I saw this purple, my eyes lighted up! Farfetch had this too but it was sold out in the small size. The medium is still available though.


Wow, that's awesome!  There's no Givenchy boutique where I live.    I'll just have to admire yours!!


----------



## LavenderIce

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130



Lovely family!  Congrats!



3littlepigs said:


> View attachment 3533359
> 
> 
> Just received pandora M size in caramel from Neumann Marcus , however they did not include dust bag . [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] should I keep it or return ?



I love that color!  I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Chaserbae

hi ladies, has anyone come across a medium pandora which "givenchy" tag not flip type (sew on type) on a zipper pocket pandora? i realize this kind of tag is only for the old version (button pocket)


----------



## Real Authentication

Love that print!! [emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## highend

3littlepigs said:


> I called NM , they said they will send me one but it is not from Givenchy .


You may have better luck in store.  Barneys.com is notorious for excluding dust bags during sale time....so I always have to get them in store and have never had a problem.

That being said, I'd still keep the bag if I loved it even without the proper dust bag


----------



## aquafina

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130



Love your purple pandora in small.


----------



## eiiv

aquafina said:


> Love your purple pandora in small.


Thank you! It's my favorite right now. : D


----------



## purseonal obsession

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130


Congrats! The purple one is such a stunning rich color [emoji7]  Love love love the Pandora such a versatile bag and yummy leather too!

Follow me on instagram and subscribe to my youtube channel @purseonalobsession


----------



## ginasbags

Jen iMd said:


> Nice bag! Did you get it from their store in shang or greenbelt? If you dont mind, may i ask how much you bought it for? Thanks!


Got my Pandora at Greenbelt 4, for P84,000.


----------



## AnnHugo

Hi ladies ( and gents),


 Does anyone here know if brown and caramel are the same colour? Saw a brown small pandora on sale.  But you know how it is with oniine shopping. You can't really gauge the actual colour without seeing it in real life. Any enlightenment would be appreciated!


----------



## AnnHugo

This is a medium on me. Wondering if a small would be a tad bit too small on my frame . I'm afraid that a small pandora would be too big for a mini bag , yet too small for a messenger bag. Help!


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> Hi ladies ( and gents),
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know if brown and caramel are the same colour? Saw a brown small pandora on sale.  But you know how it is with oniine shopping. You can't really gauge the actual colour without seeing it in real life. Any enlightenment would be appreciated!


If its current season, i want to say yes, they're the same..but you never know so make sure return policy isn't too much of a pain.


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> This is a medium on me. Wondering if a small would be a tad bit too small on my frame . I'm afraid that a small pandora would be too big for a mini bag , yet too small for a messenger bag. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547955


Do you feel the med is too wide sometimes?  If yes, then the small may be a great option.  Its def not mini, and if u truly want mini, there's that option as well.

How tall are u?  In pic, it looks like the med is perfect everyday.  I usually carry the med but the small today was perfect for toting around an ofc party.  I highly recommend if you have a med already, to get sm in another color.


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> This is a medium on me. Wondering if a small would be a tad bit too small on my frame . I'm afraid that a small pandora would be too big for a mini bag , yet too small for a messenger bag. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547955


Forgot to add that i have the med panda in oxblood too, and I adore the color. [emoji4]


----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> Forgot to add that i have the med panda in oxblood too, and I adore the color. [emoji4]


Thank you for your response. I' m pandora crazy , wasn't sure if I wanted the small to complete the collection . But i noticed that since my medium pandora hardly ever gets filled up anyway , I might as well get a small. Oxblood is  beautiful color indeed! It's a keeper, isn't it?


----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> If its current season, i want to say yes, they're the same..but you never know so make sure return policy isn't too much of a pain.


I know right. What a tough call!


----------



## Ladyshine04

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry to hear this happened.  I have never had an issue like this with a Gbag and yours is the first I have heard.
> 
> Unfortunately, a smaller retailer who offers significant savings cannot or will not have the same policies as a large retailer like Saks or Nordies etc.  I have bought many items from Erica and have been very happy with them and her service.  One item did arrive with a defect. I noticed it immediately upon receipt and contacted her.  She took the item back and sent me a perfect replacement.  The thing that helped in my situation is probably the fact that I just got it and never used it.  I think if your situation happened with other online retailers who security tag their items, you would likely get the same response.  Once that tag is off, and the item is used, the sale is final..no matter if there is a defect or not.
> 
> Just to make the best of the situation, you may want to consult a good leather repair store.  Since this is just the fabric inside, you may even want to seek out an alterations / tailoring service to stitch it up nicely for you.  It will probably be stronger than ever.
> 
> I hope you are able to get it fixed so you can just enjoy your bag.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi @hrhsunshine! By the way, may I ask, who is Erica, the one your purchase from? I'd like to look at what she has for sale. Also I just bought a Pepe anthracite Pandora mini. Should I worry about yellowing or color transfer as well? I noticed you have one. May I ask- have you noticed any color change. I noticed it on someone else's anthracite in public. Got me a little worried about mine. .. thanks !


----------



## *JJ*

i'm considering the small pandora in black but i think i like the thicker grained leather (goatskin?) more. is this still available or just the crinkled one? it seems less durable..


----------



## randr21

*JJ* said:


> i'm considering the small pandora in black but i think i like the thicker grained leather (goatskin?) more. is this still available or just the crinkled one? it seems less durable..


If you treat your bags well and baby them when you carry them, the pepe textured lambskin will last forever.  Ive had my first pepe for almost 8 years and ut looks brand new still.  The goatskin is a diff look, so if thats what you like, go with that.  The durability of the two leathers are less relevant if you are fastidious caretaker.


----------



## *JJ*

randr21 said:


> If you treat your bags well and baby them when you carry them, the pepe textured lambskin will last forever.  Ive had my first pepe for almost 8 years and ut looks brand new still.  The goatskin is a diff look, so if thats what you like, go with that.  The durability of the two leathers are less relevant if you are fastidious caretaker.



hmm... i do take care of my bags but i wouldn't say i baby them. i don't treat them with any products and i do place them on the floor in a movie theater for example. that's why i usually go for low maintenance bags (chanel caviar, LV mahina, etc). Would you still recommend the pepe?
Thank you very much for your input!


----------



## randr21

*JJ* said:


> hmm... i do take care of my bags but i wouldn't say i baby them. i don't treat them with any products and i do place them on the floor in a movie theater for example. that's why i usually go for low maintenance bags (chanel caviar, LV mahina, etc). Would you still recommend the pepe?
> Thank you very much for your input!


To qualify, I dont put any spray or protectant on my bags, but I do rotate them often.  I dont put them on the floors of a movie theater, but I do put them on the floor of an airplane [emoji4]. 

Which leather look do you like better on the panda?  If anything, there's a high likelihood that once you get one, you'll find out how versatile it is, and want the other leather!  Go with the goat since thats what you originally was thinking...


----------



## *JJ*

randr21 said:


> To qualify, I dont put any spray or protectant on my bags, but I do rotate them often.  I dont put them on the floors of a movie theater, but I do put them on the floor of an airplane [emoji4].
> 
> Which leather look do you like better on the panda?  If anything, there's a high likelihood that once you get one, you'll find out how versatile it is, and want the other leather!  Go with the goat since thats what you originally was thinking...



i'll go look at both versions and compare. thank you for your help!


----------



## randr21

*JJ* said:


> i'll go look at both versions and compare. thank you for your help!


My pleasure, please share your thoughts after comparing.  Would love to know which one you fall in love with.


----------



## *JJ*

randr21 said:


> My pleasure, please share your thoughts after comparing.  Would love to know which one you fall in love with.



I went to the store today and completely fell in love with the pepe leather! Surprisingly, the pebbled leather had some scratches already and seemed more delicate. 
Anyways, I'll be picking up the small pepe for sure - hopefully next month


----------



## randr21

*JJ* said:


> I went to the store today and completely fell in love with the pepe leather! Surprisingly, the pebbled leather had some scratches already and seemed more delicate.
> Anyways, I'll be picking up the small pepe for sure - hopefully next month


Woohoo, cant wait to see when you bring her home.  Isnt pepe a beaut?  It goes so well with the unexpected shape.

I have read in some threads that ppl seem to experience fading in pepe, which hasn't happened to oldest one yet, but I dont use it exhaustively either.  The texture allows for hiding minor scratches and stains imo, and if you get a darker color, it'll be even easier to maintain.  A swipe of a good leather conditioner usually makes it better again.


----------



## Mia Bella

Hey gals. I didn't want to start a new thread just for this Pandora question.... 
Am I crazy or is this the same bag (in black)? The style #s are completely different so I'm suspicious. 

*1)* http://www.barneys.com/product/give...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-5il31m.YwsbKbVOjH9YyFQ

*2) *http://www.barneys.com/product/give...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-2vU_EHff0FaLUl1hh2tyCA

The only thing I can come up with is the description in the 1st link just says "black grained leather" and the 2nd link describes it as "black grained goatskin" ... so maybe it has to do with the leather, right? 1st is cow leather and 2nd is goat? 
However, in the 1st link the grey and blue bags are labeled as goatskin so wouldn't they all be goatskin?  

TIA for any input!


----------



## randr21

Mia Bella said:


> Hey gals. I didn't want to start a new thread just for this Pandora question....
> Am I crazy or is this the same bag (in black)? The style #s are completely different so I'm suspicious.
> 
> *1)* http://www.barneys.com/product/give...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-5il31m.YwsbKbVOjH9YyFQ
> 
> *2) *http://www.barneys.com/product/give...ate&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-2vU_EHff0FaLUl1hh2tyCA
> 
> The only thing I can come up with is the description in the 1st link just says "black grained leather" and the 2nd link describes it as "black grained goatskin" ... so maybe it has to do with the leather, right? 1st is cow leather and 2nd is goat?
> However, in the 1st link the grey and blue bags are labeled as goatskin so wouldn't they all be goatskin?
> 
> TIA for any input!


They're the same goatskin leather.  Sometimes a previous seasons is kept unique from current.  Usually because the designer made a tweak to something, or just wanted Bnys to catalog the new batch differently for whatever purpose.


----------



## Mia Bella

randr21 said:


> They're the same goatskin leather.  Sometimes a previous seasons is kept unique from current.  Usually because the designer made a tweak to something, or just wanted Bnys to catalog the new batch differently for whatever purpose.



Ahhh, I see. Thank you for the help!! Between the two, which would you buy? Should I close my eyes and point to one? Lol. Pictures say a lot and I like how rich and black the pics are in the 1st link. Nitpicking at this point. [emoji1]


----------



## randr21

Mia Bella said:


> Ahhh, I see. Thank you for the help!! Between the two, which would you buy? Should I close my eyes and point to one? Lol. Pictures say a lot and I like how rich and black the pics are in the 1st link. Nitpicking at this point. [emoji1]


I got the blue one from that same collection when it first came out and its divine, no issues so I'd recommend that batch.  Only thing is the newer one seems to be 1 inch more in height, which not be a bad thing.  After owning the med sz panda only, I'm kinda spoiled by the extra space.  The small is great for errands tho.


----------



## Mia Bella

randr21 said:


> I got the blue one from that same collection when it first came out and its divine, no issues so I'd recommend that batch.  Only thing is the newer one seems to be 1 inch more in height, which not be a bad thing.  After owning the med sz panda only, I'm kinda spoiled by the extra space.  The small is great for errands tho.



I saw that size difference! Hmmmmm.....that's a tough one. I think I'm going to shell out for more space. My daily bag for years has been my Balenciaga Days and while I love the space, the weight is starting to take a toll on my shoulder. I've been wanting to downsize a little but I can still appreciate an inch more of space. Thanks again for the help chica!

PS: I love that blue color! I wish I could have jumped on that sale on Barneys. I'm sure yours is divine! [emoji7]


----------



## MonsieurMode

Givenchy has finally released a Men's Pandora. It's available now on SSENSE for $2,150 USD. The bag measures 15 x 9 x 7.5 inches, and the shoulder strap on this is thicker than the women's and adjustable. The top handle, however, is not designed for shoulder wear.


----------



## maianh_96

Hello! Does anyone know the measurements for the width of the shoulder strap on the givenchy pandora medium? It looks about 1 inch but I'm not sure. Also, do the widths and strap drop differ between the medium and large? Thank you!


----------



## simurgh

Ladyshine04 said:


> Hi @hrhsunshine! By the way, may I ask, who is Erica, the one your purchase from? I'd like to look at what she has for sale. Also I just bought a Pepe anthracite Pandora mini. Should I worry about yellowing or color transfer as well? I noticed you have one. May I ask- have you noticed any color change. I noticed it on someone else's anthracite in public. Got me a little worried about mine. .. thanks !


Erica is from hgbagsonline.com - hth!


----------



## Prada Prince

Back to work with my medium mauve/taupe mock-croc Pandora...


----------



## Mia Bella

Hey guys! Quick question about the Pandora top zippers.

Are yours hard to open and close? Mine is harder to close than to open, but both feel like more of a struggle than it should be. 

It's obviously a chunkier, more heavy duty zipper than most bags and I get it because it has to hold the weight of the bag's contents when it hangs...but I'm finding myself really having to grip that zipper and then grip the opposite end of the bag to close it. It's pretty much the only thing that's causing me to pause about the bag. I'd like to be able to unzip the bag easily, especially when I'm on the go. 

The bottom zipper seems more fluid, so I have that for comparison. 

Anyway, if your zipper is/was the same does it get easier to zip open with time?


----------



## randr21

Mia Bella said:


> Hey guys! Quick question about the Pandora top zippers.
> 
> Are yours hard to open and close? Mine is harder to close than to open, but both feel like more of a struggle than it should be.
> 
> It's obviously a chunkier, more heavy duty zipper than most bags and I get it because it has to hold the weight of the bag's contents when it hangs...but I'm finding myself really having to grip that zipper and then grip the opposite end of the bag to close it. It's pretty much the only thing that's causing me to pause about the bag. I'd like to be able to unzip the bag easily, especially when I'm on the go.
> 
> The bottom zipper seems more fluid, so I have that for comparison.
> 
> Anyway, if your zipper is/was the same does it get easier to zip open with time?


It should be easy to open, but if its not, try running a stick of candle over it lightly and repeat until its easier.


----------



## Mia Bella

randr21 said:


> It should be easy to open, but if its not, try running a stick of candle over it lightly and repeat until its easier.



Oh that's a good idea! Only thing is, I'm worried about getting wax flakes inside the purse in the event that I have to return it. (?) 

I'm going to the mall on Saturday to check out other Pandoras to see if they zip better, which would mean mine is a dud. I seriously feel like I'm trying to pull-start a chainsaw [emoji1] 

I'd imagine after a month of that type of pulling on the zipper the little leather pull tabs are going to turn to dust.

Thanks again for the help! [emoji3]


----------



## Mia Bella

It's a miracle! My zippers zip like butta now! 

I was seriously contemplating returning the bag for another one because it was super frustrating zipping/unzipping it. As a last ditch effort I found a website that said to use olive oil so I dipped a qtip in olive oil and VERY carefully ran it up and down the closed zippers and holy cow, it worked. So happy!

Anyway, I thought I should share an update on Zipper Gate in case anyone else runs into the same problem. [emoji3]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> It's a miracle! My zippers zip like butta now!
> 
> I was seriously contemplating returning the bag for another one because it was super frustrating zipping/unzipping it. As a last ditch effort I found a website that said to use olive oil so I dipped a qtip in olive oil and VERY carefully ran it up and down the closed zippers and holy cow, it worked. So happy!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I should share an update on Zipper Gate in case anyone else runs into the same problem. [emoji3]


Thanks for sharing, Mia !
I'll try this today


----------



## Mia Bella

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mia !
> I'll try this today



You're welcome! Hope it works out well for you too [emoji4]


----------



## solitudelove

Mia Bella said:


> Hey guys! Quick question about the Pandora top zippers.
> 
> Are yours hard to open and close? Mine is harder to close than to open, but both feel like more of a struggle than it should be.
> 
> It's obviously a chunkier, more heavy duty zipper than most bags and I get it because it has to hold the weight of the bag's contents when it hangs...but I'm finding myself really having to grip that zipper and then grip the opposite end of the bag to close it. It's pretty much the only thing that's causing me to pause about the bag. I'd like to be able to unzip the bag easily, especially when I'm on the go.
> 
> The bottom zipper seems more fluid, so I have that for comparison.
> 
> Anyway, if your zipper is/was the same does it get easier to zip open with time?


Yes!!!! I have the same exact problem!! It bothered me at first, but now I'm used to it. If it's being difficult, I just hold the opposite end! I think it does get a little easier with time, but we've also learned to get along with each other...


----------



## bleci

i finally gave in and got myself a medium pandora!!! and yes, i was wondering about the zipper its kinda hard to open unlike how say Bal would just slide..


----------



## mayfairdolly

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130


OMG love them all! Fabulous bags. Just bought my first Panda a few weeks ago on washed anthracite Pepe leather. Loving it!


----------



## mayfairdolly

ryns said:


> My new pandora.. I sold the one i had before because it got so dirty, it was beige. Now a black red combo for me!


Stuns-ville!! I  it!


----------



## eiiv

mayfairdolly said:


> OMG love them all! Fabulous bags. Just bought my first Panda a few weeks ago on washed anthracite Pepe leather. Loving it!


Thank you! Glad you like your Panda too! They are fun to carry, aren't they? They are the true *box* bags in my opinion (nope, not referring to Celine Box Bags. ahaha).


----------



## midniteluna

Mia Bella said:


> It's a miracle! My zippers zip like butta now!
> 
> I was seriously contemplating returning the bag for another one because it was super frustrating zipping/unzipping it. As a last ditch effort I found a website that said to use olive oil so I dipped a qtip in olive oil and VERY carefully ran it up and down the closed zippers and holy cow, it worked. So happy!
> 
> Anyway, I thought I should share an update on Zipper Gate in case anyone else runs into the same problem. [emoji3]



Thank you for sharing! I have the same problem! Gonna try it


----------



## Gracey1025

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Can anyone help;
> 
> Is Serial number: EF0911 on a Givenchy Pandora a fake? I keep seeing them on a few of these bags.
> 
> Surely different Pandoras cannot have the same serial numbers? Can anyone confirm?


Hello I mostly seen serial numbers starts at EF but recently I got mine with serial number starts as EX now I wonder if mine is fake?


----------



## papillon252

have owned my pandora in the wrinkled pepe leather for almost 3 years now and I still love it. However, I have a quick question - have any of you also noticed that the "front" side of the bag's color has faded/darkened compared to the back? Due to the design of the bag we would always wear it facing out and hence as I use the bag a lot I guess due to exposure to light, etc the front side has faded a bit more. I was wondering if anyone has remedied this uneven tone of the bag?


----------



## randr21

papillon252 said:


> have owned my pandora in the wrinkled pepe leather for almost 3 years now and I still love it. However, I have a quick question - have any of you also noticed that the "front" side of the bag's color has faded/darkened compared to the back? Due to the design of the bag we would always wear it facing out and hence as I use the bag a lot I guess due to exposure to light, etc the front side has faded a bit more. I was wondering if anyone has remedied this uneven tone of the bag?


I haven't noticed it w my own bags but i think ive seen another post making some kind of reference to it.  It does make sense if its always facing the sun, itd get "tanned".  

To darken a bag, I'd take leather conditioner and do a light swipe over the area to be darkened. Do a test area first of course.


----------



## EJsMommy1

Hi everyone! Does anyone know if they still make the Givenchy pandora mini in black with gold hardware? I've been searching for a few weeks now online and zero luck!


----------



## maianh_96

So happy to be part of the club now - my new to me large pepe pandora in black with gold hardware! Great as a school bag


----------



## AnnHugo

Prada Prince said:


> Back to work with my medium mauve/taupe mock-croc Pandora...
> 
> View attachment 3564250


Oh my god. That is such a beauty! Is that mock croc?


----------



## AnnHugo

maianh_96 said:


> So happy to be part of the club now - my new to me large pepe pandora in black with gold hardware! Great as a school bag
> 
> View attachment 3588908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588911


Welcome to the club! Love the black and gold combo!


----------



## Prada Prince

AnnHugo said:


> Oh my god. That is such a beauty! Is that mock croc?



Thanks! Yes it is.


----------



## AnnHugo

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! Yes it is. [/QUOTSweee
> 
> 
> Prada Prince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeeeetttt!  I've only recently taken a liking to the the exotic skin look . You totally rock yours btw! *envy*
Click to expand...


----------



## Kmora

I would love to get some advice and input from you here at TPF. 

I have a black medium Pandora in pepe with silver hardware. I originally wanted gold hardware but it was not available in pepe leather at the time when I bought my bag. I chose pepe leather cause I thought it was more durable than goat or calf (big mistake since it is very fragile with lambskin..). 

So I have regretted the hardware and leather choice but not the bag itself (love it since its the most comfortable bag I own). 

Today I saw this bag at Farfetch:
https://www.farfetch.com/se/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11784731.aspx
(Medium Pandora in croc embossed calf with ghw)
I absolutely LOVE how it looks in pictures (I can't see it IRL since we don't have Givenchy store in Sweden). 

The bag is everything I wanted in the Pandora first place, but it is almost double the price I paid for the one I have...

I really don't know what to do since the resell value for the pepe bag is very very low in Sweden and I don't know if I could justify two medium Pandora (I have several other bags in my collection and also have many other bags that I was planning on buying). 

An alternative could be to buy this bag: 
https://www.farfetch.com/se/shoppin...x?storeid=9336&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_25_4_
(Same style as the medium but mini instead)

What do you think? Any smart input? 

Actually I would love to buy them both and keep my first one haha. But I don't know how realistic that is


----------



## maianh_96

Kmora said:


> I would love to get some advice and input from you here at TPF.
> 
> I have a black medium Pandora in pepe with silver hardware. I originally wanted gold hardware but it was not available in pepe leather at the time when I bought my bag. I chose pepe leather cause I thought it was more durable than goat or calf (big mistake since it is very fragile with lambskin..).
> 
> So I have regretted the hardware and leather choice but not the bag itself (love it since its the most comfortable bag I own).
> 
> Today I saw this bag at Farfetch:
> https://www.farfetch.com/se/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11784731.aspx
> (Medium Pandora in croc embossed calf with ghw)
> I absolutely LOVE how it looks in pictures (I can't see it IRL since we don't have Givenchy store in Sweden).
> 
> The bag is everything I wanted in the Pandora first place, but it is almost double the price I paid for the one I have...
> 
> I really don't know what to do since the resell value for the pepe bag is very very low in Sweden and I don't know if I could justify two medium Pandora (I have several other bags in my collection and also have many other bags that I was planning on buying).
> 
> An alternative could be to buy this bag:
> https://www.farfetch.com/se/shoppin...x?storeid=9336&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_25_4_
> (Same style as the medium but mini instead)
> 
> What do you think? Any smart input?
> 
> Actually I would love to buy them both and keep my first one haha. But I don't know how realistic that is



Hmm if I were you I would bite the bullet and go for the medium croc embossed! It seems like you like the size and functionality of the medium, so it might be more practical than getting a mini. Even if it won't sell for too much, you could sell your current medium and use the money to go towards the new bag. Let us know what you choose, good luck!


----------



## Kmora

missjesf said:


> Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:



How does the embossed croc wear?


----------



## randr21

Kmora said:


> I would love to get some advice and input from you here at TPF.
> 
> I have a black medium Pandora in pepe with silver hardware. I originally wanted gold hardware but it was not available in pepe leather at the time when I bought my bag. I chose pepe leather cause I thought it was more durable than goat or calf (big mistake since it is very fragile with lambskin..).
> 
> So I have regretted the hardware and leather choice but not the bag itself (love it since its the most comfortable bag I own).
> 
> Today I saw this bag at Farfetch:
> https://www.farfetch.com/se/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11784731.aspx
> (Medium Pandora in croc embossed calf with ghw)
> I absolutely LOVE how it looks in pictures (I can't see it IRL since we don't have Givenchy store in Sweden).
> 
> The bag is everything I wanted in the Pandora first place, but it is almost double the price I paid for the one I have...
> 
> I really don't know what to do since the resell value for the pepe bag is very very low in Sweden and I don't know if I could justify two medium Pandora (I have several other bags in my collection and also have many other bags that I was planning on buying).
> 
> An alternative could be to buy this bag:
> https://www.farfetch.com/se/shoppin...x?storeid=9336&from=search&ffref=lp_pic_25_4_
> (Same style as the medium but mini instead)
> 
> What do you think? Any smart input?
> 
> Actually I would love to buy them both and keep my first one haha. But I don't know how realistic that is


Sell ur panda, but only at a reasonable price. Use that towards the med croc embossed med.  Stalk it until it goes on sale.

Prioritize ur wishlist bags so u know what u want most.


----------



## Kmora

maianh_96 said:


> Hmm if I were you I would bite the bullet and go for the medium croc embossed! It seems like you like the size and functionality of the medium, so it might be more practical than getting a mini. Even if it won't sell for too much, you could sell your current medium and use the money to go towards the new bag. Let us know what you choose, good luck!



Yes, I love my medium (except for the leather..) but have also been thinking about a small and a mini  

I could probably get around (maximum) 200 $ for my Pandora and then I rather keep it. So if I buy another medium Pandora I would end up with two 

But yes, I will give a week or so to see if I am still as obsessed as now. But I guess I will have to bite the bullet..even if I love my Pandora I ALWAYS regret the leather and hardware when I use it


----------



## Kmora

randr21 said:


> Sell ur panda, but only at a reasonable price. Use that towards the med croc embossed med.  Stalk it until it goes on sale.
> 
> Prioritize ur wishlist bags so u know what u want most.



I can't get a reasonable price for the Pandora in Sweden. I would at most get around 200$. So I rather keep it  

Do you think it will go on sale? 

Well, my wishlist is very very prioritized and I had three bags for this year (one already bought), but that was before I saw these Pandoras..so now my must have prioritized wish list is five bags  want them all equally


----------



## RheaVals

just want to share my mini pandora pic  as of now, i have 9 givenchy bags (1 small nightingale, 2 mini antigona, 2 mini pandora, 2 small pandora, 2 medium pandora-- obviously pandora is my fave!) and i love them all  2 of my pandora I bought at net-a-porter & the rest i bought at givenchy here in Manila PH (greenbelt, adora & shangrila).


----------



## Kmora

RheaVals said:


> just want to share my mini pandora pic  as of now, i have 9 givenchy bags (1 small nightingale, 2 mini antigona, 2 mini pandora, 2 small pandora, 2 medium pandora-- obviously pandora is my fave!) and i love them all  2 of my pandora I bought at net-a-porter & the rest i bought at givenchy here in Manila PH (greenbelt, adora & shangrila).



Gorgeous!
Do you know the name of that color?


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I recently decided that I Need a medium Pandora in my life!  I've been looking and just have a question.  I've seen the wrinkled sheepskin IRL, but not the sugar goatskin.  But is there a third kind of leather the medium Pandora is made from?  Calfskin?  I want a super soft and smooth leather....some photos I've seen looks like calfskin.  

Is calfskin pandora medium not common?  Should I take the sheep or goat instead because they are more easily found?

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I recently decided that I Need a medium Pandora in my life!  I've been looking and just have a question.  I've seen the wrinkled sheepskin IRL, but not the sugar goatskin.  But is there a third kind of leather the medium Pandora is made from?  Calfskin?  I want a super soft and smooth leather....some photos I've seen looks like calfskin.
> 
> Is calfskin pandora medium not common?  Should I take the sheep or goat instead because they are more easily found?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies!


I have calf pandas from many years ago, but they're textured, and its true that I see less of them now.  If you like the look, you should wait. Givenchy is undergoing changes to its creative design team and they may come up with new styles.


----------



## Annawakes

randr21 said:


> I have calf pandas from many years ago, but they're textured, and its true that I see less of them now.  If you like the look, you should wait. Givenchy is undergoing changes to its creative design team and they may come up with new styles.



Ok, I think I'll wait.  I want to make sure it's everything I want since it's a big purchase for me.  I was just wondering if I was mistaken that calf pandoras even exist!  I noticed you said yours are textured.  I hope there will be a smooth leather one in the future.  Thank you for your response!


----------



## alla.miss

Hi there!
For those interested.. about the new "men's style pandora"!
I popped in de Bijenkorf in Amsterdam and inspected it. Well, actually it's the same size as women's medium pandora, but made of high quality calf skin (or maybe buffalo?). I found the leather very thick and squishy, I also liked the style of the handle and shoulder strap. Oh and the calf leather was smelling magnificent! Don't know, how it will wear, but the quality was great! I loved it!
Unfortunately, didn't make pictures, so here are some for reference taken from https://www.antonioli.eu




and a nylon one (didn't see it in reality):


----------



## alla.miss

Was speaking about this variation, exactly the men's version.
Look at this yummy pebbled calf leather! This comes with the nylon shoulder strap. 
I would buy this for myself, even I'm a girl 
Hope this info was of interest, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ManilaMama

missjesf said:


> Swooning every time I see my newest Pandora addition:





Kmora said:


> How does the embossed croc wear?



@missjesf, AHHH! We're bag twins!! It's a wonderful bag!!! You take awesome photos!

@Kmora, I've had mine since 2012 and been using it quite often. Here is a photo of mine taken minutes ago. It seriously does not look like it aged one bit! Leather looks scratch free and shiny.. hardware has zero dings. I don't baby my bags when wearing and this bag has never been pre-treated or cleaned (lol). 

If anything changed, I would say that the bag got a little bit softer and "smooshier" over the years. 

Among all my designer bags, Givenchy has proven to be the most durable and hassle free, in my opinion. Especially this croc embossed pandora, and my lambskin nightingale. All very durable. I would rank them on top, a touch above Balenciaga City bags, when it comes to longevity and durability. (some balenciaga colors fade a little, hence a mark down).

My LV bags usually end up with problems (scratches, stains, Discolored hardware, zippers falling, etc); and my Chanel bags also have issues like denting, visible scratches, bag losing shape, etc. 

Also from my experience, Givenchy sheepskin Pepe bags are not as "long lasting". My Pepe leather discolored (from tan to caramel - not so bad) and the bottom got very dirty. I couldn't get the dark parts out. So I wouldn't recommend Pepe all that much, even though I think it's quite beautiful. (I would buy Pepe again in a heartbeat if I stumble upon it on sale, though! It's that beautiful!)

I hope all this info helped in case you were looking to buy a croc-embossed Givenchy!


----------



## Kmora

ManilaMama said:


> @missjesf, AHHH! We're bag twins!! It's a wonderful bag!!! You take awesome photos!
> 
> @Kmora, I've had mine since 2012 and been using it quite often. Here is a photo of mine taken minutes ago. It seriously does not look like it aged one bit! Leather looks scratch free and shiny.. hardware has zero dings. I don't baby my bags when wearing and this bag has never been pre-treated or cleaned (lol).
> 
> If anything changed, I would say that the bag got a little bit softer and "smooshier" over the years.
> 
> Among all my designer bags, Givenchy has proven to be the most durable and hassle free, in my opinion. Especially this croc embossed pandora, and my lambskin nightingale. All very durable. I would rank them on top, a touch above Balenciaga City bags, when it comes to longevity and durability. (some balenciaga colors fade a little, hence a mark down).
> 
> My LV bags usually end up with problems (scratches, stains, Discolored hardware, zippers falling, etc); and my Chanel bags also have issues like denting, visible scratches, bag losing shape, etc.
> 
> Also from my experience, Givenchy sheepskin Pepe bags are not as "long lasting". My Pepe leather discolored (from tan to caramel - not so bad) and the bottom got very dirty. I couldn't get the dark parts out. So I wouldn't recommend Pepe all that much, even though I think it's quite beautiful. (I would buy Pepe again in a heartbeat if I stumble upon it on sale, though! It's that beautiful!)
> 
> I hope all this info helped in case you were looking to buy a croc-embossed Givenchy!
> 
> View attachment 3624810



Thank you, this is very helpful 

I have a Pandora medium in Pepe and I do agree with everything you say about Givenchy quality! And I also agree with the pepe leather not being long lasting :/ I thought it was going to be but I definitely regret going for that leather instead of goat or calf. And I am looking at buying this bag:
https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11784731.aspx


----------



## ManilaMama

Kmora said:


> Thank you, this is very helpful
> 
> I have a Pandora medium in Pepe and I do agree with everything you say about Givenchy quality! And I also agree with the pepe leather not being long lasting :/ I thought it was going to be but I definitely regret going for that leather instead of goat or calf. And I am looking at buying this bag:
> https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/givenchy-medium-pandora-tote-item-11784731.aspx



Did you buy it?! It's sold out! I'm suddenly so excited for you and hope it was you who got it. 

I think that combo of pebbled leather and croc embossed will last a long time! Thumbs up!!


----------



## Kmora

ManilaMama said:


> Did you buy it?! It's sold out! I'm suddenly so excited for you and hope it was you who got it.
> 
> I think that combo of pebbled leather and croc embossed will last a long time! Thumbs up!!



It is actually not sold out hehe, the original link was so long so I cut off all the search information in the url and then it shows sold out, but it is not sold out in the original link (don't know if you understand what I am talking about? Hehe).

Anyway, I haven't bought it yet since I have some purchases that I am deciding between. Would love to find this gem during the sales


----------



## orbaya

Hi! I am looking to blindly purchase the Pandora in black soon. It must be online as I don't have any high-end stores where I live. Closest place is 2 hours away. I have no problem sending it back if the bag is not for me. 

My sister has the medium size and is way too big for me so I think the small would be perfect for myself. My question is does this bag ever go on sale? I have no problem paying full price, but I'm not in a rush to purchase so I can wait if there is a sale. This would be first super high-end bag purchase. I do have a LV Lucille that I haven't worn in years and I want to sell it so I can use that money towards this purchase, or perhaps another purchase.


----------



## alla.miss

orbaya said:


> Hi! I am looking to blindly purchase the Pandora in black soon. It must be online as I don't have any high-end stores where I live. Closest place is 2 hours away. I have no problem sending it back if the bag is not for me.
> 
> My sister has the medium size and is way too big for me so I think the small would be perfect for myself. My question is does this bag ever go on sale? I have no problem paying full price, but I'm not in a rush to purchase so I can wait if there is a sale. This would be first super high-end bag purchase. I do have a LV Lucille that I haven't worn in years and I want to sell it so I can use that money towards this purchase, or perhaps another purchase.



Hi orbaya! The classic black one never goes on sale, sadly..


----------



## kishlette

I know there a lot of posts about this already, but I'm really stuck and hoping for some advice.

I am about to buy a pandora but am agonising about whether to get the small or the medium, so deciding between these two:
http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-small-leather-shoulder-bag-523073.html
http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-600689.html

I already own a little pandora wristlet in black and just love it...I now want a good, casual bag that I can wear on my shoulder.

I'm just under 5"1' (so short!) and have quite a small build...so that leads me to think that the small would be better. But I hear that the small may be difficult to get things in and out of (the wristlet is certainly like that but worth the bother!). I also don't want to wear it with a shoulder strap - I want to wear it on my shoulder by the top handle - will that work with the small or do I need the medium for that?

I look at all the pictures of the models wearing the small and it looks little...but then they're all tall and I am definitely not!

Can anyone help me decide? Also, are the My Theresa prices good?


----------



## randr21

orbaya said:


> Hi! I am looking to blindly purchase the Pandora in black soon. It must be online as I don't have any high-end stores where I live. Closest place is 2 hours away. I have no problem sending it back if the bag is not for me.
> 
> My sister has the medium size and is way too big for me so I think the small would be perfect for myself. My question is does this bag ever go on sale? I have no problem paying full price, but I'm not in a rush to purchase so I can wait if there is a sale. This would be first super high-end bag purchase. I do have a LV Lucille that I haven't worn in years and I want to sell it so I can use that money towards this purchase, or perhaps another purchase. [emoji3]


Not sure where you're located, but Netaporter has a great 10% discount right now on US site w/ code spring.


----------



## randr21

kishlette said:


> I know there a lot of posts about this already, but I'm really stuck and hoping for some advice.
> 
> I am about to buy a pandora but am agonising about whether to get the small or the medium, so deciding between these two:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-small-leather-shoulder-bag-523073.html
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-600689.html
> 
> I already own a little pandora wristlet in black and just love it...I now want a good, casual bag that I can wear on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm just under 5"1' (so short!) and have quite a small build...so that leads me to think that the small would be better. But I hear that the small may be difficult to get things in and out of (the wristlet is certainly like that but worth the bother!). I also don't want to wear it with a shoulder strap - I want to wear it on my shoulder by the top handle - will that work with the small or do I need the medium for that?
> 
> I look at all the pictures of the models wearing the small and it looks little...but then they're all tall and I am definitely not!
> 
> Can anyone help me decide? Also, are the My Theresa prices good?


Get the small.  Based on your post, I think it will be the best fit.  Mytheresa has average prices.  I just mentioned in post above of a 10% off code so if you can save some $, why not?


----------



## kishlette

randr21 said:


> Get the small.  Based on your post, I think it will be the best fit.  Mytheresa has average prices.  I just mentioned in post above of a 10% off code so if you can save some $, why not?



Thanks! I think you're right - the more pictures I see, the more I think the small seems more appropriate...

For some reason, when I look at Netaporter, I can't see more than one in the small and it's way more expensive than mytheresa...it could be because I'm in Australia. I'll keep searching but thanks for helping me narrow it down!!!


----------



## randr21

kishlette said:


> Thanks! I think you're right - the more pictures I see, the more I think the small seems more appropriate...
> 
> For some reason, when I look at Netaporter, I can't see more than one in the small and it's way more expensive than mytheresa...it could be because I'm in Australia. I'll keep searching but thanks for helping me narrow it down!!!


Oh yeah, Australia is hard to shop for luxury.  Get it where you can at best prices.  I think Ive read posts by Aussies on where they shop.  Try searching beforehand. Good luck and you'll love the panda.


----------



## kishlette

randr21 said:


> Oh yeah, Australia is hard to shop for luxury.  Get it where you can at best prices.  I think Ive read posts by Aussies on where they shop.  Try searching beforehand. Good luck and you'll love the panda.



Indeed - online is really the best option...takes hours of googling, I tells ya! And sometimes a forwarding company in the US!

So far My Theresa is the winning option for my small panda in a light grey...but I've only googled for a couple of hours so far


----------



## kishlette

randr21 said:


> Get the small. Based on your post, I think it will be the best fit. Mytheresa has average prices. I just mentioned in post above of a 10% off code so if you can save some $, why not?



Thanks again for your advice. I took your advice and went with the small. Ended up getting it in charcoal, which is what I wanted, on www.*******.com.au with a 20% discount and free shipping. Not too shabby!


----------



## randr21

kishlette said:


> Thanks again for your advice. I took your advice and went with the small. Ended up getting it in charcoal, which is what I wanted, on www.*******.com.au with a 20% discount and free shipping. Not too shabby!


Thats an awesome deal.  Cant wait to hear how you like it.


----------



## AnnHugo

I would like to echo @Kmora in that the pepe is not as long-lasting as you think it would be. The goatskin is by far more durable and maintenance-free thanks to the thickness and the quality of the leather. I usually baby my bags, but with this one, I don't have to at all. I have even walked in the rain ( not monsoon)  with the bag , and it came out fine as long as you wiped it dry as soon as you can ( don't let it sit around soaking the moisture).

Here's a pic of my medium Pandora in oxblood soaking in the sun. If I can , I would like to add more Pandoras to my collection , but the price is getting a lil OTT.
	

		
			
		

		
	









ManilaMama said:


> @missjesf, AHHH! We're bag twins!! It's a wonderful bag!!! You take awesome photos!
> 
> @Kmora, I've had mine since 2012 and been using it quite often. Here is a photo of mine taken minutes ago. It seriously does not look like it aged one bit! Leather looks scratch free and shiny.. hardware has zero dings. I don't baby my bags when wearing and this bag has never been pre-treated or cleaned (lol).
> 
> If anything changed, I would say that the bag got a little bit softer and "smooshier" over the years.
> 
> Among all my designer bags, Givenchy has proven to be the most durable and hassle free, in my opinion. Especially this croc embossed pandora, and my lambskin nightingale. All very durable. I would rank them on top, a touch above Balenciaga City bags, when it comes to longevity and durability. (some balenciaga colors fade a little, hence a mark down).
> 
> My LV bags usually end up with problems (scratches, stains, Discolored hardware, zippers falling, etc); and my Chanel bags also have issues like denting, visible scratches, bag losing shape, etc.
> 
> Also from my experience, Givenchy sheepskin Pepe bags are not as "long lasting". My Pepe leather discolored (from tan to caramel - not so bad) and the bottom got very dirty. I couldn't get the dark parts out. So I wouldn't recommend Pepe all that much, even though I think it's quite beautiful. (I would buy Pepe again in a heartbeat if I stumble upon it on sale, though! It's that beautiful!)
> 
> I hope all this info helped in case you were looking to buy a croc-embossed Givenchy!
> 
> View attachment 3624810


----------



## KensingtonUK

kishlette said:


> I know there a lot of posts about this already, but I'm really stuck and hoping for some advice.
> 
> I am about to buy a pandora but am agonising about whether to get the small or the medium, so deciding between these two:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-small-leather-shoulder-bag-523073.html
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/pandora-medium-leather-shoulder-bag-600689.html
> 
> I already own a little pandora wristlet in black and just love it...I now want a good, casual bag that I can wear on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm just under 5"1' (so short!) and have quite a small build...so that leads me to think that the small would be better. But I hear that the small may be difficult to get things in and out of (the wristlet is certainly like that but worth the bother!). I also don't want to wear it with a shoulder strap - I want to wear it on my shoulder by the top handle - will that work with the small or do I need the medium for that?
> 
> I look at all the pictures of the models wearing the small and it looks little...but then they're all tall and I am definitely not!
> 
> Can anyone help me decide? Also, are the My Theresa prices good?



I personally am not a fan of the small. Originally I thought that was the one I wanted but when I went to look at them in shop, the medium looked so much nicer with the style. Also because it lays so nice and does not box out like the image, it doesn't appear to be very big

I have it in black Pepe and I love the edgy look!  I bought mine from a Italian boutique online and  they had a 20% off code so I ended up saving like $600 when all said and done.  I found the boutiques name on far fetch and another tip is reach out to givenchy and ask the name of some of their retailers in Italy and then reach out to those directly. I find they often have 15% signup discounts


----------



## boradori007

eiiv said:


> My new dark purple small Pandora. Whee~~~ Also, a family shot of my Pandoras.
> View attachment 3533125
> View attachment 3533126
> View attachment 3533129
> View attachment 3533130


i am digging that purple color!


----------



## kishlette

randr21 said:


> Thats an awesome deal.  Cant wait to hear how you like it.



Absolutely love it! Have been using it most days and it was so the right choice for me. Perfect size, holds everything I need, super functional.


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, I am *_thisclose* _to ordering my first Pandora online.  I just have two questions I was hoping someone could answer for me:

1. Do all new pandoras come with a leather swatch?  The description doesn't mention that a leather swatch is included, just the strap, dustbag, and card.
2. Do seasonal style pandoras go on sale?  I read in the thread above that the classic black never goes on sale.  There are some seasonal styles in the department stores now.  Will they go on sale, and if so, do you know about when (like around Memorial Day maybe?), and generally how much off would they go for (25-30%, 50%, or even more than 50% off)?

I just can't decide whether to buy now or wait for a sale....but if there isn't going to be a sale, or if the sale isn't really substantial, I really really want to buy now 

(As an aside, I also cannot decide between the small and the medium!  All of my bags are "small", so I'm kind of wanting a bigger bag.  I think the medium is more popular with most people as well.  I think I'm going with the medium.  I hope I like it!!  I guess I can always get a small one later.)

Thank you so much, I love this forum!!!


----------



## Annawakes

KensingtonUK said:


> I personally am not a fan of the small. Originally I thought that was the one I wanted but when I went to look at them in shop, the medium looked so much nicer with the style. Also because it lays so nice and does not box out like the image, it doesn't appear to be very big
> 
> I have it in black Pepe and I love the edgy look!  I bought mine from a Italian boutique online and  they had a 20% off code so I ended up saving like $600 when all said and done.  I found the boutiques name on far fetch and another tip is reach out to givenchy and ask the name of some of their retailers in Italy and then reach out to those directly. I find they often have 15% signup discounts


Thank you for these tips!  I just recently starting looking on far fetch.  How did you find the boutique name?  When I click on a bag it just tells me which country it is from.

Also, when you say to reach out to Givenchy, do you mean just call their customer service number and ask for their retailers in Italy?

Thanks for your input on the small.  I thought that was the one I wanted too, but I keep thinking the medium just looks so much more slouchy.  Also, with the small, doesn't the handle have to lay over the top of the bag?  You can't really fold it back behind the bag like you can on the medium right?  Doesn't the handle of the small get in the way when you want to open the bag?


----------



## mahlo13

My navy blue mini panda [emoji7] 

Does anybody else have issues with sagging when carrying the bag crossbody & there's not a ton of things inside the bag? Unless I fully stuff the bag, it just sags and won't hold the box shape.


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, I am *_thisclose* _to ordering my first Pandora online.  I just have two questions I was hoping someone could answer for me:
> 
> 1. Do all new pandoras come with a leather swatch?  The description doesn't mention that a leather swatch is included, just the strap, dustbag, and card.
> 2. Do seasonal style pandoras go on sale?  I read in the thread above that the classic black never goes on sale.  There are some seasonal styles in the department stores now.  Will they go on sale, and if so, do you know about when (like around Memorial Day maybe?), and generally how much off would they go for (25-30%, 50%, or even more than 50% off)?
> 
> I just can't decide whether to buy now or wait for a sale....but if there isn't going to be a sale, or if the sale isn't really substantial, I really really want to buy now
> 
> (As an aside, I also cannot decide between the small and the medium!  All of my bags are "small", so I'm kind of wanting a bigger bag.  I think the medium is more popular with most people as well.  I think I'm going with the medium.  I hope I like it!!  I guess I can always get a small one later.)
> 
> Thank you so much, I love this forum!!!


Welcome and the panda is a great choice, one of my faves.  Yes, all new bags should have a swatch.

Seasonal colors do go on sale  but usually they dont last past 30 or 40% off.  If you are looking for black, I'd recommend not waiting for sale, unless Giv decides to make a change to the overall design of pandas, then it doesnt go on sale.

Medium is the way to go, and have you decided on leather type?


----------



## randr21

mahlo13 said:


> View attachment 3657326
> View attachment 3657327
> 
> 
> My navy blue mini panda [emoji7]
> 
> Does anybody else have issues with sagging when carrying the bag crossbody & there's not a ton of things inside the bag? Unless I fully stuff the bag, it just sags and won't hold the box shape.


The panda isnt a structured bag so it may not keep its shape, esp if you wear it daily.  If its new and you haven't put that much into it and it's completely misshapened, then you might have gotten a batch of softer goat leather, but even for myself, I dont see a perfect box shape when I carry mine.


----------



## Annawakes

randr21 said:


> Welcome and the panda is a great choice, one of my faves.  Yes, all new bags should have a swatch.
> 
> Seasonal colors do go on sale  but usually they dont last past 30 or 40% off.  If you are looking for black, I'd recommend not waiting for sale, unless Giv decides to make a change to the overall design of pandas, then it doesnt go on sale.
> 
> Medium is the way to go, and have you decided on leather type?



Thanks for your response randr21!!  

I am SO SO SO SO happy with my beautiful new medium pandora in smooth calfskin (it is exactly the leather I wanted, so soft and smooth)!!!

(I didn't wait for a sale)


----------



## katskiofoz

Hi,
I've just picked up my first Givenchy Pandora - an absolute steal at a luxury auction (thanks to terrible online photos and very little detail) took a bit of a gamble but think it's paid off! Its in great condition but wondering if anyone has any idea what year it might be? Not that I'm worried but would be interesting to know.


----------



## Sirentian

AnnHugo said:


> I would like to echo @Kmora in that the pepe is not as long-lasting as you think it would be. The goatskin is by far more durable and maintenance-free thanks to the thickness and the quality of the leather. I usually baby my bags, but with this one, I don't have to at all. I have even walked in the rain ( not monsoon)  with the bag , and it came out fine as long as you wiped it dry as soon as you can ( don't let it sit around soaking the moisture).
> 
> Here's a pic of my medium Pandora in oxblood soaking in the sun. If I can , I would like to add more Pandoras to my collection , but the price is getting a lil OTT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644148



That is a gorgeous colour!  I've heard great things about the Pandora's durability so good to hear you confirming this (and taking it to the beach)!  Looks like lovely weather over there.


----------



## randr21

katskiofoz said:


> Hi,
> I've just picked up my first Givenchy Pandora - an absolute steal at a luxury auction (thanks to terrible online photos and very little detail) took a bit of a gamble but think it's paid off! Its in great condition but wondering if anyone has any idea what year it might be? Not that I'm worried but would be interesting to know.
> View attachment 3660186
> View attachment 3660188
> View attachment 3660189
> View attachment 3660190
> View attachment 3660193


Looks like mine, which is prbly late 2000s.


----------



## ToriVega

Hi. Could anyone share how much a small pandora would cost in the US? Thanks


----------



## randr21

ToriVega said:


> Hi. Could anyone share how much a small pandora would cost in the US? Thanks


Barneys sells it for $1790.


----------



## ToriVega

randr21 said:


> Barneys sells it for $1790.


Thanks!

btw, I'm looking into purchasing a Pandora soon, specifically the black one with SHW and it seems that most sites are selling it for more or less $1800. I would just like to ask a few questions because I'm still quite new to the world of Givenchy.

1. How often do sales go with the pandora? and by how much usually? I'm not really quite used to seeing bags on sale since I'm more used to purchasing bags with fixed prices (Louis Vuitton), so it's a nice surprise for me to hear about sales when it comes to Givenchy. I'm really only looking into goatskin pebbled leather in the small size and nothing other than that. 

2. Which sites give the best sale discounts/promo codes (and how does one get these codes?) I've read through some posts in this thread and have heard of 20% off discounts and that sounds really amazing. 

3. What's the difference between Sugar Goatskin and Regular pebbled goatskin? I saw two black pandoras in bergdorf goodman and one was slightly more expensive (up a hundred) with smaller dimensions.

Thanks for any reply! Hoping to purchase my first Pandora soon.


----------



## Sirentian

ToriVega said:


> Thanks!
> 
> btw, I'm looking into purchasing a Pandora soon, specifically the black one with SHW and it seems that most sites are selling it for more or less $1800. I would just like to ask a few questions because I'm still quite new to the world of Givenchy.
> 
> 1. How often do sales go with the pandora? and by how much usually? I'm not really quite used to seeing bags on sale since I'm more used to purchasing bags with fixed prices (Louis Vuitton), so it's a nice surprise for me to hear about sales when it comes to Givenchy. I'm really only looking into goatskin pebbled leather in the small size and nothing other than that.



My SA at Neiman told me the Givenchys that get discounted in end-of-season sale (probably end of May is the next one) will almost always be the seasonal colours, so if you're looking for black, for example, then no point waiting for the sale.

+1 to question 3, I would also love to know the difference between sugar and pebbled goatskin.


----------



## Heart Star

Here's a comparison picture of my mini black sugar pandora and my brand spankin' new small black pepe pandora (both with silver hardware)


----------



## Happy Luppy

katskiofoz said:


> Hi,
> I've just picked up my first Givenchy Pandora - an absolute steal at a luxury auction (thanks to terrible online photos and very little detail) took a bit of a gamble but think it's paid off! Its in great condition but wondering if anyone has any idea what year it might be? Not that I'm worried but would be interesting to know.
> View attachment 3660186
> View attachment 3660188
> View attachment 3660189
> View attachment 3660190
> View attachment 3660193



The leather is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## maariieee

My latest addition! Givenchy Pandora Mini Goatskin Leather in Black with SHW [emoji7] Absolutely loving it! Although I adore my Pandora Medium in Black Pepe (have had it for nearly two years), I have found it to be quite large for casual use but I am in love with the style so I've been stalking eBay for that perfect mini & here it is  I think a small Pandora would have been too close in size to the medium & still not as convenient as the proper cross body. Have also attached a comparison shot against the Pandora Medium & also Givenchy Obsedia Coney (smaller than the Pandora Mini). Loving my small Givenchy family!


----------



## MrGoyard

Just got my mini Pandora in Pepe leather from Farfetch, so happy!
But I was wondering if I should treat it with anything? And is it okay to treat it with leather honey when it becomes dry or fades?


----------



## ToriVega

Sirentian said:


> My SA at Neiman told me the Givenchys that get discounted in end-of-season sale (probably end of May is the next one) will almost always be the seasonal colours, so if you're looking for black, for example, then no point waiting for the sale.
> 
> +1 to question 3, I would also love to know the difference between sugar and pebbled goatskin.


Thanks for the info! I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## AnnHugo

maariieee said:


> My latest addition! Givenchy Pandora Mini Goatskin Leather in Black with SHW [emoji7] Absolutely loving it! Although I adore my Pandora Medium in Black Pepe (have had it for nearly two years), I have found it to be quite large for casual use but I am in love with the style so I've been stalking eBay for that perfect mini & here it is  I think a small Pandora would have been too close in size to the medium & still not as convenient as the proper cross body. Have also attached a comparison shot against the Pandora Medium & also Givenchy Obsedia Coney (smaller than the Pandora Mini). Loving my small Givenchy family!
> View attachment 3680713
> View attachment 3680714


Love your collection!!!!! How do you like the mini Pandora though compared to the medium pepe?


----------



## hazzygogo

Been wanting the Valentino native strap and received for M Day.  Goes perfect with the PANDORA!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Ooohh LOVE your Pandora! What kind is that - she's so unique! Btw thank you to ALL contributors! I've been stalking this feed and read all 245 pages while deciding upon what size to get. I tried on the small and medium at the store and was surprised at how well the medium fit my 5'3" small to  average frame. The medium seems to large in the photos but  irl doesn't seem a whole lot bigger than the small. Here is my new Givenchy and next to my mini Anitgona for a family pic. I know I'm late to the Pandora party but nonetheless delighted to participate! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## SpaceCadet

ToriVega said:


> Thanks!
> 
> btw, I'm looking into purchasing a Pandora soon, specifically the black one with SHW and it seems that most sites are selling it for more or less $1800. I would just like to ask a few questions because I'm still quite new to the world of Givenchy.
> 
> 1. How often do sales go with the pandora? and by how much usually? I'm not really quite used to seeing bags on sale since I'm more used to purchasing bags with fixed prices (Louis Vuitton), so it's a nice surprise for me to hear about sales when it comes to Givenchy. I'm really only looking into goatskin pebbled leather in the small size and nothing other than that.
> 
> 2. Which sites give the best sale discounts/promo codes (and how does one get these codes?) I've read through some posts in this thread and have heard of 20% off discounts and that sounds really amazing.
> 
> 3. What's the difference between Sugar Goatskin and Regular pebbled goatskin? I saw two black pandoras in bergdorf goodman and one was slightly more expensive (up a hundred) with smaller dimensions.
> 
> Thanks for any reply! Hoping to purchase my first Pandora soon.



Perhaps the stock colours such as black so not go on sale but sites sometimes have promotional offers that can be applied to the Pandora. For instance, MyTheresa had a "spend €1500 - get €300" discount earlier this year. If you sign up to a bunch of websites you will get email notification of such deals. I find the European and Italian (in particular) sites have better prices than N. America. You can also use apps like Shoptgr to notify you of sales on a specific item you are interested in.

As far as I know, "sugar" goatskin simply refers to the grain or texture of the leather and is the "regular" type of goatskin used in Givenchy bags. 

Sorry for the late reply. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## hazzygogo

View attachment 3702760


SpaceCadet said:


> View attachment 3702733
> View attachment 3702720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohh LOVE your Pandora! What kind is that - she's so unique! Btw thank you to ALL contributors! I've been stalking this feed and read all 245 pages while deciding upon what size to get. I tried on the small and medium at the store and was surprised at how well the medium fit my 5'3" small to  average frame. The medium seems to large in the photos but  irl doesn't seem a whole lot bigger than the small. Here is my new Givenchy and next to my mini Anitgona for a family pic. I know I'm late to the Pandora party but nonetheless delighted to participate! Thank you for letting me share.


Thanks!   I've had it for ages. 4 or 5 years now... not a fur girl but inherited it.   Ur bags are quite lovely.  Love the stitched.  I am always so confused with the pandora sizing.  I have had the small pandora without the zip pocket but found the size was too small.  In addition to fur I have a large, (I dont think this size is made anymore as it it larger then the current size large) goatskin in black and a very ridiculously  large pandora in brown.  The brown bag is only good for traveling.  I love these bags.    They are all beautiful.  The pandora is the perfect bag for everyday use and makes a statement.   Enjoy ur bags ladies!


----------



## SpaceCadet

hazzygogo said:


> View attachment 3702759
> View attachment 3702760
> 
> Thanks!   I've had it for ages. 4 or 5 years now... not a fur girl but inherited it.   Ur bags are quite lovely.  Love the stitched.  I am always so confused with the pandora sizing.  I have had the small pandora without the zip pocket but found the size was too small.  In addition to fur I have a large, (I dont think this size is made anymore as it it larger then the current size large) goatskin in black and a very ridiculously  large pandora in brown.  The brown bag is only good for traveling.  I love these bags.    They are all beautiful.  The pandora is the perfect bag for everyday use and makes a statement.   Enjoy ur bags ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702759
> 
> View attachment 3702765



Firstly, my apologies for the typos-  too small iPhone screen...
Whoa!! Your brown pandora is so cool - the effect is like a combo of whip stitching and embroidery. You have quite the diverse and unique Pandora family! Thank you from me and my little starter family


----------



## hazzygogo

SpaceCadet said:


> Firstly, my apologies for the typos-  too small iPhone screen...
> Whoa!! Your brown pandora is so cool - the effect is like a combo of whip stitching and embroidery. You have quite the diverse and unique Pandora family! Thank you from me and my little starter family


I understand type-o's.  Right back at you.  Thanks... as explained I do appreciate the pandora.  Nice sharing with you.  Enjoy ur new addition.  I'm glad you found the one that suits you...and it's a B-EAUTY.  Take care.


----------



## sylveeya

Hi, I don't know if this is the correct thread to ask this question but I recently purchased a Givenchy Pandora and I noticed that the sticker attached in the care booklet and leather swatch holder is different from the ones I've seen online because it includes the color of the bag and "MADE IN : ITALY" is also written above the barcode. I have been researching through photos in the forums but have never seen any tag like that. Does anyone have an idea if Givenchy does release another version of the sticker?
Thank you and I would really appreciate any help on this!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

RheaVals said:


> just want to share my mini pandora pic  as of now, i have 9 givenchy bags (1 small nightingale, 2 mini antigona, 2 mini pandora, 2 small pandora, 2 medium pandora-- obviously pandora is my fave!) and i love them all  2 of my pandora I bought at net-a-porter & the rest i bought at givenchy here in Manila PH (greenbelt, adora & shangrila).



Hi im from the PH too! How much did you buy your pandora mini?


----------



## alla.miss

Hey there fellows! Snapped this panda and actually enjoy it, but it smells of perfume 
What do you think? Keep it or not?


----------



## maariieee

AnnHugo said:


> Love your collection!!!!! How do you like the mini Pandora though compared to the medium pepe?



I have been loving the mini! I've been using it every weekend since purchasing it whilst the medium hasn't gotten any action. The mini is perfect for carrying around necessities when shopping, running errands, going out. It's extremely light & keeps both hands free which is something I've recently come to appreciate 
The medium would be more suited to you if you prefer to carry a lot of things around & would be perfect for travel. I may put it into rotation soon as my Mon-Fri bag for work but I definitely prefer the mini & have been using it every chance I get


----------



## clairmyk

Hi everyone,

I've recently discovered that the Pandora comes in a backpack form but haven't been able to find much information on it. I saw it today in Barney's. It's the backpack/tote bag I have been searching for!!  It comes in Black, Grey, and an orangey red. I'm hoping to get one in navy or burgundy as I already have a Gale in black. Here are some mod pics.


	

		
			
		

		
	
side view (no laptop inside) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
back view (no laptop inside) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
back view with laptop 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Should I get the grey? I'm worried about getting it dirty...
Does anyone have this bag? I'd love to know what you think about it!

Thanks!


----------



## mktlim

Are they still releasing Pandora Pure bags? I've been thinking of getting one but can't seem to find it in stock here.


----------



## kansan

Does anyone know how much the small pandora is in Paris these days? Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

clairmyk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've recently discovered that the Pandora comes in a backpack form but haven't been able to find much information on it. I saw it today in Barney's. It's the backpack/tote bag I have been searching for!! [emoji3] It comes in Black, Grey, and an orangey red. I'm hoping to get one in navy or burgundy as I already have a Gale in black. Here are some mod pics.
> View attachment 3714068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view (no laptop inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view (no laptop inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view with laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714071
> 
> Should I get the grey? I'm worried about getting it dirty...
> Does anyone have this bag? I'd love to know what you think about it!
> 
> Thanks!


It really fits your style in the pics!  I think it'll look better w/o the stuffing, and once it slouches more w wear.

The grey looks great and softens the look of the backpack compared to darker colors, and I rarely see light colored backpacks overall.  However, functionally, I'd probably go with darker, like black, navy or oxblood.


----------



## randr21

mktlim said:


> Are they still releasing Pandora Pure bags? I've been thinking of getting one but can't seem to find it in stock here.


Havent seen any this season, but Outnet had a bunch a few days ago.  I've got 2 and theyre like a cousin to my panda, still practical, but more cool and less ubiquitous. [emoji4]


----------



## mktlim

randr21 said:


> Havent seen any this season, but Outnet had a bunch a few days ago.  I've got 2 and theyre like a cousin to my panda, still practical, but more cool and less ubiquitous. [emoji4]



Have you personally purchased from Outnet? I'm a bit iffy about buying from them. I'm torn because I've already got a black Givenchy gale and it seems like the Pure bags I see available are all in black.


----------



## randr21

mktlim said:


> Have you personally purchased from Outnet? I'm a bit iffy about buying from them. I'm torn because I've already got a black Givenchy gale and it seems like the Pure bags I see available are all in black.


Yes, I definitely have ordered from them. 
I get what you're saying abt pures in black, but the design is very diff frm gales.  Have you tried pures in person?  I have the small sz.


----------



## mktlim

randr21 said:


> Yes, I definitely have ordered from them.
> I get what you're saying abt pures in black, but the design is very diff frm gales.  Have you tried pures in person?  I have the small sz.



I live in Toronto and I've never seen a pure in store. I think I saw someone with a medium and it seemed pretty big.


----------



## alla.miss

mktlim said:


> Are they still releasing Pandora Pure bags? I've been thinking of getting one but can't seem to find it in stock here.



I saw one pandora pure in blue small size at http://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/

Maybe you should try buying on-line?


----------



## mktlim

alla.miss said:


> I saw one pandora pure in blue small size at http://www.tizianafausti.com/eng/
> 
> Maybe you should try buying on-line?



Thanks for the tip! I am looking online, that's for sure! I'm kind of glad this forum is around...I haven't had too much luck online either until I posted.


----------



## alla.miss

mktlim said:


> Thanks for the tip! I am looking online, that's for sure! I'm kind of glad this forum is around...I haven't had too much luck online either until I posted.



You're welcome! And good luck finding one!


----------



## alla.miss

I know some have here the babe's breath print pandoras. 
What do you think of it? How do you like it?
Should I buy some neutral colored one rather?


----------



## highend

alla.miss said:


> I know some have here the babe's breath print pandoras.
> What do you think of it? How do you like it?
> Should I buy some neutral colored one rather?
> View attachment 3721979


I have it in the mini size and it's one of my go to mini bags on rainy days due to the sturdiness of the leather (also it accents my parkas well, lol).  I tried some of the larger sizes also, but found the print to be somewhat of an eyesore/too much as the bag got bigger....in large part due to the fact that the strap also has the print on it (some of their prints...like the magnolia  have a solid color strap which I feel looks just as good in the larger sizes).  Just my opinion.

I have many Pandoras in solid colors and print.....and while I like my mini baby's breath, I probably wouldn't choose it as my one and only Pandora.


----------



## alla.miss

highend said:


> I have it in the mini size and it's one of my go to mini bags on rainy days due to the sturdiness of the leather (also it accents my parkas well, lol).  I tried some of the larger sizes also, but found the print to be somewhat of an eyesore/too much as the bag got bigger....in large part due to the fact that the strap also has the print on it (some of their prints...like the magnolia  have a solid color strap which I feel looks just as good in the larger sizes).  Just my opinion.
> 
> I have many Pandoras in solid colors and print.....and while I like my mini baby's breath, I probably wouldn't choose it as my one and only Pandora.



Thanks, that is an interesting opinion. I also have concern about the print being too much, but happy to hear that the leather is sturdy.


----------



## ronjet

Hi, would like to know more info about this black pandora. Types of leather used in this bag, size - is it medium or large and lastly, from what season/year/collection[? Can anyone also decipher its datecode?


----------



## tii

Hi everyone, I'm based in London on the hunt for a Pandora Pure in the mini size after seeing a work colleague with one the other day. I can't find much on the style online - all the websites say sold out so seems like it might have been a style (or size) from previous seasons? Else maybe it's not something they stock in the UK? I've seen a few in the small and medium but the mini seems much more rare. Visited Selfridges today to see if they might have it and they had a small size in black but the SA had not even heard of the mini size  I'm scared it might be discontinued - does anyone know anything about it or know where I could find them?


----------



## mktlim

alla.miss said:


> You're welcome! And good luck finding one!



Ended up getting a medium online via Selfridges (one of the few places online where I knew I wouldn't get a shock on duties), I think I'll make it my travel purse or when I need to bring more stuff around.


----------



## randr21

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## ronjet

Hi randr21, what color is that? [emoji3]really nice! Looks like it has a shade of blue-green.


----------



## randr21

ronjet said:


> Hi randr21, what color is that? [emoji3]really nice! Looks like it has a shade of blue-green.


Thanka, have no idea what color name Givenchy gave it, but you're right on the money with blue-green.  I think its gotta be close to 7 yrs old?


----------



## ronjet

I did back reading from the first page up to half of this thread I think, but I found only one or two post regarding an ostrich embossed pandora bag in medium and in black or beige. One being the post of @2shai_, seen in Hk but unfortunately no pics was posted. 
I appreciate any info you guys know.  I'll keep reading. [emoji3]


----------



## ronjet

randr21 said:


> Thanka, have no idea what color name Givenchy gave it, but you're right on the money with blue-green.  I think its gotta be close to 7 yrs old?



Great. Keep hold of it if you can.  The color is amazing. Different take on a old pepe leather but on a goat skin I think? It's beautiful.


----------



## mktlim

tii said:


> Hi everyone, I'm based in London on the hunt for a Pandora Pure in the mini size after seeing a work colleague with one the other day. I can't find much on the style online - all the websites say sold out so seems like it might have been a style (or size) from previous seasons? Else maybe it's not something they stock in the UK? I've seen a few in the small and medium but the mini seems much more rare. Visited Selfridges today to see if they might have it and they had a small size in black but the SA had not even heard of the mini size  I'm scared it might be discontinued - does anyone know anything about it or know where I could find them?



I just got a medium last week, the funny thing was I ordered it online from Selfridges. I'm surprised they even had a small in store! I was told they were sold out of the small size. The tag on mine looks like it was made in 2015. I'm convinced they've phased the bag out as I can't find any here in Toronto...there are some online but mostly either small or medium. Good luck finding a mini!


----------



## Fyii

Hi! I am new to the forum so let me know if I have posted this at a wrong place. I have been eyeing on a givenchy pandora small bag in goat skin (grey colour). And the seller has a proof of purchase that was made in Nov 2014. However, the price on the retails tag is $1845 cad. She claims that the retail price went up $500 after. So I would just like to ask if anyone knows that there's a price change after 2014? and is there anywhere that I can have a look of the 2014 collection (I was googling it but nothing close to the colour that the bag is in)? Thank you!


----------



## love4coach

Just wanted to share this beauty that I just got. It was love at first sight! ❤️ I love the pop of red in this Pandora, it makes it such a unique bag...


----------



## SpaceCadet

tii said:


> Hi everyone, I'm based in London on the hunt for a Pandora Pure in the mini size after seeing a work colleague with one the other day. I can't find much on the style online - all the websites say sold out so seems like it might have been a style (or size) from previous seasons? Else maybe it's not something they stock in the UK? I've seen a few in the small and medium but the mini seems much more rare. Visited Selfridges today to see if they might have it and they had a small size in black but the SA had not even heard of the mini size  I'm scared it might be discontinued - does anyone know anything about it or know where I could find them?



Hi there!
I've just seen this Pandora Pure mini in black on the US eBay website. The seller rating looks solid and legit. I know this comes a bit late to your post but good luck!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/142422270777


----------



## SpaceCadet

ToriVega said:


> Thanks!
> 
> btw, I'm looking into purchasing a Pandora soon, specifically the black one with SHW and it seems that most sites are selling it for more or less $1800. I would just like to ask a few questions because I'm still quite new to the world of Givenchy.
> 
> 1. How often do sales go with the pandora? and by how much usually? I'm not really quite used to seeing bags on sale since I'm more used to purchasing bags with fixed prices (Louis Vuitton), so it's a nice surprise for me to hear about sales when it comes to Givenchy. I'm really only looking into goatskin pebbled leather in the small size and nothing other than that.
> 
> 2. Which sites give the best sale discounts/promo codes (and how does one get these codes?) I've read through some posts in this thread and have heard of 20% off discounts and that sounds really amazing.
> 
> 3. What's the difference between Sugar Goatskin and Regular pebbled goatskin? I saw two black pandoras in bergdorf goodman and one was slightly more expensive (up a hundred) with smaller dimensions.
> 
> Thanks for any reply! Hoping to purchase my first Pandora soon.



Hi there! I know this comes a bit late after your post but thought I'd still share this link to Ssense. It's a reliable Canadian website (prices in CAD) with the small black goatskin Pandora with silver hw at around 20% off. Hth!


----------



## SpaceCadet

Oops sorry, forgot the link

https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/givenchy/black-small-pandora-bag/1872563


----------



## Willeo Soeurs

Got this off Farfetch with a good deal 

SS17 Givenchy Pandora Men Ver.


----------



## naataalzz

Hi! I just got my pandora! Totally on a whim. Walked into my nearest Newman Marcus just to get a feel of the bag and was told by the SA they had a couple pandoras on major sale! 20 minutes later I walked out with this! Does anyone know what the name of this color is? 
A little nervous about the bag because it is my first intro to designer bags, but excited I got it for $1200! 
I was so excited I forgot to even look when I got home and realized I wasn't given an authenticity card, should this be a problem?


----------



## randr21

naataalzz said:


> View attachment 3746020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just got my pandora! Totally on a whim. Walked into my nearest Newman Marcus just to get a feel of the bag and was told by the SA they had a couple pandoras on major sale! 20 minutes later I walked out with this! Does anyone know what the name of this color is?
> A little nervous about the bag because it is my first intro to designer bags, but excited I got it for $1200!
> I was so excited I forgot to even look when I got home and realized I wasn't given an authenticity card, should this be a problem?


Don't know the color as it looks to be new, but you got a great deal and you'll love the panda as we lovingly call it.  Be careful of denim and other color transfers on a light bag.


----------



## justm3

naataalzz said:


> View attachment 3746020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just got my pandora! Totally on a whim. Walked into my nearest Newman Marcus just to get a feel of the bag and was told by the SA they had a couple pandoras on major sale! 20 minutes later I walked out with this! Does anyone know what the name of this color is?
> A little nervous about the bag because it is my first intro to designer bags, but excited I got it for $1200!
> I was so excited I forgot to even look when I got home and realized I wasn't given an authenticity card, should this be a problem?


beautiful bag! which size is this?


----------



## bobbie_ch63

Hi everyone!!  I'm considering getting a nude Pandora in goatskin. Do light colored bags require more maintenance? I love the color but I'm scared it'll get dirty so easily

Thanks in advance


----------



## naataalzz

randr21 said:


> Don't know the color as it looks to be new, but you got a great deal and you'll love the panda as we lovingly call it.  Be careful of denim and other color transfers on a light bag.



Is something I should treat my bag with to prevent that? Or just be extra diligent around darker colors?



justm3 said:


> beautiful bag! which size is this?


Thank you! It's the medium.


----------



## SpaceCadet

naataalzz said:


> View attachment 3746020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just got my pandora! Totally on a whim. Walked into my nearest Newman Marcus just to get a feel of the bag and was told by the SA they had a couple pandoras on major sale! 20 minutes later I walked out with this! Does anyone know what the name of this color is?
> A little nervous about the bag because it is my first intro to designer bags, but excited I got it for $1200!
> I was so excited I forgot to even look when I got home and realized I wasn't given an authenticity card, should this be a problem?




Wowza- what a gorgeous colour and a great deal! Congratulations!!  I believe this is pearl grey in the medium size (due to the small zipper on the front).


----------



## HazelLovesBags

My first Givenchy bag in small electric blue color and sugar leather. So soft and lightweight.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

My second pandora in mini red. So light weight but can hold a lot.  It can fit my Galaxy Edge 6 phone on the small front pocket. It can also fit a long wallet.


----------



## randr21

HazelLovesBags said:


> My second pandora in mini red. So light weight but can hold a lot.  It can fit my Galaxy Edge 6 phone on the small front pocket. It can also fit a long wallet.


What great colors.  You'll find the panda to be crazy easy to use.  I used to not get why anyone would like this bag, but now I'm a convert with multiples!  People are missing out,  but more for us. Haha.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

randr21 said:


> What great colors.  You'll find the panda to be crazy easy to use.  I used to not get why anyone would like this bag, but now I'm a convert with multiples!  People are missing out,  but more for us. Haha.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

randr21 said:


> What great colors.  You'll find the panda to be crazy easy to use.  I used to not get why anyone would like this bag, but now I'm a convert with multiples!  People are missing out,  but more for us. Haha.


Thank you, especially coming from a great collector like you.  I  previously saw that you have a great collection of medium nightingales.


----------



## randr21

HazelLovesBags said:


> Thank you, especially coming from a great collector like you.  I  previously saw that you have a great collection of medium nightingales.


I do love the med gale, but pandas are my second love...Im afraid to count how many are in each. Its hard when they come out with such great colors and designs. You really did well this season. Enjoy them!


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

naataalzz said:


> View attachment 3746020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I just got my pandora! Totally on a whim. Walked into my nearest Newman Marcus just to get a feel of the bag and was told by the SA they had a couple pandoras on major sale! 20 minutes later I walked out with this! Does anyone know what the name of this color is?
> A little nervous about the bag because it is my first intro to designer bags, but excited I got it for $1200!
> I was so excited I forgot to even look when I got home and realized I wasn't given an authenticity card, should this be a problem?


What an amazing deal!! I'm currently looking for my first pandora and I would have snatched the bag in a heart beat just like you for only $1,200! Do you by any chance know if this was a special promotion or if they might still have the sale? Lol


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

Ok so I posted yesterday that I was looking for my first pandora and was hoping to get a deal. Well, I found this beauty on Fashionphile and almost ordered it right then and there!

http://www.fashionphile.com/givench...9l57qkr1OGlJYvqjE2c9pHu-Yz-JrTzsX8aAsT88P8HAQ

But having never really played with the pandora in person I decided to hold off and visit Nordstrom to see which size I really preferred. I told myself the medium was way too big and that the small was probably going to be to big as well. So I walked in and immediately went to the Givenchy section and had that moment when you see something (or someone) and your heart skips a beat and you are like "o...m..g". Well, needless to say, I walked out with the most expensive pandora in the store. So much for looking for a sale but ,I couldn't help it! This bag takes my breath away and I'm so happy I found it! I tried looking for it online but was unable to find it in the medium size although it is in the small size on the Givenchy app. Although I thought for sure the medium size would be too big, it is perfect. I think with this bag it is really important to see it in person because it's a completely different experience. Here's a pic of my new baby and I'm looking forward to the other pandoras I'm buying later on!

Here's a pic: http://imgur.com/IeDrNhy

P.s. I'm a guy and love how this pandora seems slightly more masculine that the others.

P.p.s. I can upload some modeling shots if you guys want!

P.p.p.s. Yes, I added a Fendi pom pom to the bag. Quite frankly, it cost me too much not to have on every bag I wear out lol!


----------



## HazelLovesBags

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Ok so I posted yesterday that I was looking for my first pandora and was hoping to get a deal. Well, I found this beauty on Fashionphile and almost ordered it right then and there!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/givench...9l57qkr1OGlJYvqjE2c9pHu-Yz-JrTzsX8aAsT88P8HAQ
> 
> But having never really played with the pandora in person I decided to hold off and visit Nordstrom to see which size I really preferred. I told myself the medium was way too big and that the small was probably going to be to big as well. So I walked in and immediately went to the Givenchy section and had that moment when you see something (or someone) and your heart skips a beat and you are like "o...m..g". Well, needless to say, I walked out with the most expensive pandora in the store. So much for looking for a sale but ,I couldn't help it! This bag takes my breath away and I'm so happy I found it! I tried looking for it online but was unable to find it in the medium size although it is in the small size on the Givenchy app. Although I thought for sure the medium size would be too big, it is perfect. I think with this bag it is really important to see it in person because it's a completely different experience. Here's a pic of my new baby and I'm looking forward to the other pandoras I'm buying later on!
> 
> Here's a pic: http://imgur.com/IeDrNhy
> 
> P.s. I'm a guy and love how this pandora seems slightly more masculine that the others.
> 
> P.p.s. I can upload some modeling shots if you guys want!
> 
> P.p.p.s. Yes, I added a Fendi pom pom to the bag. Quite frankly, it cost me too much not to have on every bag I wear out lol!


Please do.  Would like to see modeling shots.


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

HazelLovesBags said:


> Please do.  Would like to see modeling shots.



Here's a quick model shot from last night!


----------



## ButterflyB

clairmyk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've recently discovered that the Pandora comes in a backpack form but haven't been able to find much information on it. I saw it today in Barney's. It's the backpack/tote bag I have been searching for!!  It comes in Black, Grey, and an orangey red. I'm hoping to get one in navy or burgundy as I already have a Gale in black. Here are some mod pics.
> View attachment 3714068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view (no laptop inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view (no laptop inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back view with laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714071
> 
> Should I get the grey? I'm worried about getting it dirty...
> Does anyone have this bag? I'd love to know what you think about it!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi There- Did you end up buying this backpack?  How's it holding up, the wear and tear? Mine arrived today, still not sure if I want to keep though--

Anyone here own the Pandora backpack?


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 1


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 2


----------



## ButterflyB

Pic 3.


----------



## ButterflyB

Mine arrived with a pen mark and crammed in a box that resulted heavy creases on top of bag


----------



## ButterflyB

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Here's a quick model shot from last night!


Very Cool thanks for sharing!!-- isn't that Medium? I may be wrong but the small does not have a small zippered pocket in front...


----------



## Hermes_Newbie22

ButterflyB said:


> Very Cool thanks for sharing!!-- isn't that Medium? I may be wrong but the small does not have a small zippered pocket in front...


Yes this is the medium size. When I stated that I couldn't find it in a medium, I meant online for sale but that the small version of this bag was online (although it isn't anymore). I bought this bag at Nordstrom but have been unable to find it online in same size.


----------



## clairmyk

ButterflyB said:


> Hi There- Did you end up buying this backpack?  How's it holding up, the wear and tear? Mine arrived today, still not sure if I want to keep though--
> 
> Anyone here own the Pandora backpack?


Hi!

I didnt end up getting it because I decided it would be too heavy once I put all my stuff in it. 

I do have a Nightingale with the same material and it is a very tough, durable leather. It's been rained on and I even scraped it once when I fell. You can barely tell that it's been scrapped. I have to search for it and then point it out before people notice. Hope that helps!


----------



## randr21

Hermes_Newbie22 said:


> Here's a quick model shot from last night!


Adore the medium, and yours got major personality!  Love how it works in simple tee & jeans.


----------



## Annawakes

Ya'll....I've been wanting a small Pandora ever since I got my medium Pandora in March.  Like, pretty much the day after I got my medium Pandora .  So, I've been looking and looking for the perfect one.  This is it, I just wanted to share this is the one I want!!  It's colorblock (yet understated), and an awesome alternative to black (which I already have a black medium).  I saw it in person at Neiman on Thursday and it's totally....awesome.  I'm kicking myself though, because I didn't look at the authenticity card while I was in the store.  Reason is - for tricolor Pandoras, do they give you one leather swatch, or three leather swatches?  It didn't occur to me to look until after I went home and started thinking about it.  If you have a tricolor Pandora, please let me know! 

If I end up ordering it online, I want to make sure I get all the swatches it should come with, if tricolor Pandoras do come with three swatches.  Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyB

clairmyk said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didnt end up getting it because I decided it would be too heavy once I put all my stuff in it.
> 
> I do have a Nightingale with the same material and it is a very tough, durable leather. It's been rained on and I even scraped it once when I fell. You can barely tell that it's been scrapped. I have to search for it and then point it out before people notice. Hope that helps!


Thanks for the response.  Got it at $1,120.00 before tax, but wasn't worth keeping in my opinion, it was heavy, straps were uncomfortable, the hardware and plastic connected the strap made a weird clunking sound. Sent it back yesterday.


----------



## ButterflyB

This brand new bag arrived yesterday, Anyone here own Khaki in Old Pepe, (S/S 16, I think), still debating if I want to keep, it'll be my first sheepskin in Givenchy. I noticed the corners and some parts of the bag show some sort of fading but also also understand this is the nature of washed lambskin, just not sure if it is worth keeping at $900...


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> This brand new bag arrived yesterday, Anyone here own Khaki in Old Pepe, (S/S 16, I think), still debating if I want to keep, it'll be my first sheepskin in Givenchy. I noticed the corners and some parts of the bag show some sort of fading but also also understand this is the nature of washed lambskin, just not sure if it is worth keeping at $900...



Corner


----------



## ButterflyB

ButterflyB said:


> Corner


Back


----------



## Annawakes

ButterflyB said:


> This brand new bag arrived yesterday, Anyone here own Khaki in Old Pepe, (S/S 16, I think), still debating if I want to keep, it'll be my first sheepskin in Givenchy. I noticed the corners and some parts of the bag show some sort of fading but also also understand this is the nature of washed lambskin, just not sure if it is worth keeping at $900...


My honest opinion is, I wouldn't keep it.  It's already showing the fading in the corners.  For $900 I wouldn't accept that, even if it's the nature of the material.  It makes it look used.

I noticed you got it from Farfetch.  A couple months ago I also ordered a Pandora from Farfetch.  The small black in calfskin with the big red zipper pull.  It was a great price but when I looked closely at it upon arrival, I noticed the stitching at the base of the handle was already coming apart!  Just the right side.  It wasn't noticeable unless you picked up the bag and looked closely.  I sent it back right away.

I'm kind of turned off by Farfetch.  It seems they send bags that aren't in "perfect" condition.  To me the fading on the corners should not be.  Not on a brand new bag.  Just my opinion.


----------



## ButterflyB

Annawakes said:


> My honest opinion is, I wouldn't keep it.  It's already showing the fading in the corners.  For $900 I wouldn't accept that, even if it's the nature of the material.  It makes it look used.
> 
> I noticed you got it from Farfetch.  A couple months ago I also ordered a Pandora from Farfetch.  The small black in calfskin with the big red zipper pull.  It was a great price but when I looked closely at it upon arrival, I noticed the stitching at the base of the handle was already coming apart!  Just the right side.  It wasn't noticeable unless you picked up the bag and looked closely.  I sent it back right away.
> 
> I'm kind of turned off by Farfetch.  It seems they send bags that aren't in "perfect" condition.  To me the fading on the corners should not be.  Not on a brand new bag.  Just my opinion.




Thanks Annawakes,  I agree, however, Farfetch is partnered with many stores therefore quality control is tricky.  I had the same experience with Neiman Marcus, the Pandora backpack I ordered arrived with visible/hard to miss pen mark and scratches on the buckle hardware.  I immediately contacted customer service to report my findings  but they did not apologize, instead just told me to ship it back. I don't understand the behavior, but, oh well, LOL

When I reached out to Farfetch, however, not only did they apologize but also offered an option for full refund or discount for the inconvenience.  Now, THAT, is customer service.

The handbag is going for $1990 on Luisaviaroma.  With the shade/color scarcity in  mind along with the discount, I opted to keep the bag, I'm sure a little leather conditioner will do it's magic!  Will post photos of outcome shortly


----------



## highend

ButterflyB said:


> Thanks Annawakes,  I agree, however, Farfetch is partnered with many stores therefore quality control is tricky.  I had the same experience with Neiman Marcus, the Pandora backpack I ordered arrived with visible/hard to miss pen mark and scratches on the buckle hardware.  I immediately contacted customer service to report my findings  but they did not apologize, instead just told me to ship it back. I don't understand the behavior, but, oh well, LOL
> 
> When I reached out to Farfetch, however, not only did they apologize but also offered an option for full refund or discount for the inconvenience.  Now, THAT, is customer service.
> 
> The handbag is going for $1990 on Luisaviaroma.  With the shade/color scarcity in  mind along with the discount, I opted to keep the bag, I'm sure a little leather conditioner will do it's magic!  Will post photos of outcome shortly


Glad it worked out for you.  I would agree that Farfetch has GREAT customer service in my experience.  They've been very responsive, patient and understanding in my interactions with them.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll pick up this Mini from the post office today


----------



## Annawakes

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'll pick up this Mini from the post office today


Beautiful!!!  I think maybe I ought to look into getting a mini instead of a small.  The small and medium aren't that different in size. Hmmmm


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'll pick up this Mini from the post office today



How do you feel about this shoulder strap?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> How do you feel about this shoulder strap?



I love it ! It's the reason I bought it


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it ! It's the reason I bought it



Major congratulation to you! This one should be calf? Looking forward to modeling pics [emoji16]

And I am still searching my perfect panda..


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love it ! It's the reason I bought it


So sleek, love the strap. It makes it more modern.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> Major congratulation to you! This one should be calf? Looking forward to modeling pics [emoji16]
> 
> And I am still searching my perfect panda..


Yes , it's calf , silky and as soft as butter


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Annawakes said:


> Beautiful!!!  I think maybe I ought to look into getting a mini instead of a small.  *The small and medium aren't that different in size*. Hmmmm


True , and the strap has almost the same lenght. I wanted a small , casual crossbody version


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Carried her today . Love it


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> Carried her today . Love it


Perfect outfit with this bag. You wear it well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm loving the Pandora so much , that I needed all sizes 
Now I'm done 

( I've to correct myself 
the strap of the small Pandora is approx. 20 cm longer )


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm loving the Pandora so much , that I needed all sizes
> Now I'm done
> 
> ( I've to correct myself
> the strap of the small Pandora is approx. 20 cm longer )



Nice family of black pandas! [emoji108]


----------



## Annawakes

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm loving the Pandora so much , that I needed all sizes
> Now I'm done
> 
> ( I've to correct myself
> the strap of the small Pandora is approx. 20 cm longer )


I want that mini!!  I've only got the medium.  I can't decide between the small or the mini.  I might have to get both.  Argh!!!  I still want that tri-color small I posted about a few pages ago.  And now I want the mini you've got. It just looks too good!

My medium is already in black smooth calf though. Should I get a different leather/texture??  I'm trying to talk myself out of getting the same leather (calf, smooth). But I want them all!


----------



## mollylope

http://m.ebay.com/itm/311936970737

Just bought this bag!! I think it is a great deal. I will post photos when it arrives


----------



## Annawakes

mollylope said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/311936970737
> 
> Just bought this bag!! I think it is a great deal. I will post photos when it arrives


Looks great!  Can't wait to see your pics!  And what a great deal, congrats!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Could somebody please help me out. Is this sheepskin? It doesn't look like the usual wrinkled sheepskin nor goatskin. And is the color of the hardware gunmetal? I've researched and I couldn't find anything about a pandora with gunmetal hardware. Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

nancdmd said:


> View attachment 3801446
> View attachment 3801447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Could somebody please help me out. Is this sheepskin? It doesn't look like the usual wrinkled sheepskin nor goatskin. And is the color of the hardware gunmetal? I've researched and I couldn't find anything about a pandora with gunmetal hardware. Thank you in advance!


Yes, its sheep. I posted an older panda pic on one of the threads, and it had dark gunmetal hw, with textured leather.


----------



## nancdmd

randr21 said:


> Yes, its sheep. I posted an older panda pic on one of the threads, and it had dark gunmetal hw, with textured leather.



Thank you! Im looking to buy this one. Would you know if this is lightweight?


----------



## randr21

nancdmd said:


> Thank you! Im looking to buy this one. Would you know if this is lightweight?


Compared to calf or lamb pandas, i feel it's slightly heavier.  But compared to other designer bags, pandas are not heavy at all.


----------



## nancdmd

randr21 said:


> Compared to calf or lamb pandas, i feel it's slightly heavier.  But compared to other designer bags, pandas are not heavy at all.



Yey! Thank you! Happy to know that its not heavy after all. Looking forward to finally getting my hands on this beauty


----------



## Chiichan

Yay! I've been in love with this bag for so long! I finally took the plunge and just got it! My new Medium Pepe Pandora in black! I was torn between the sugar leather and the Pepe leather. Then I was torn between the anthracite color and black. And then the palladium hardware and the brass hardware. I'm so happy. I love it so much.


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! I finally got my new-to-me pandora medium in sheepskin. I was happy to see that it was actually lightweight  i have a question though. The long strap of my bag does not have the givenchy marking on the clasp. All the pandoras that I've seen online have the givenchy marking. Are there pandoras without any givenchy marking on the clasp? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## nancdmd

I failed to mention that I had this bag authenticated at ***************** prior to purchase.  I realized though that the pictures I sent them did not include the clasps but then they did not also ask for additional pictures and they deemed the bag to be authentic. Attached are pictures of the clasps. Thanks!


----------



## Chiichan

My panda does not have markings on the clasps either. I bought mine from Nordstrom and if I'm reading the date code right it was made this year.


----------



## randr21

nancdmd said:


> Hello! I finally got my new-to-me pandora medium in sheepskin. I was happy to see that it was actually lightweight  i have a question though. The long strap of my bag does not have the givenchy marking on the clasp. All the pandoras that I've seen online have the givenchy marking. Are there pandoras without any givenchy marking on the clasp? Appreciate the feedback.


I think all of my pandas are like yours, so rest assured and enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## ryu143

I cant find any open thread to authenticate givenchy bag.pardon me for posting this. Is there anyone ho can help authenticate this bag?
As per authentication first this bag is authentic, but as per for me it is off for the ff reasons : 1. spring is very visible on its detachable strap
2. King star engraved on its button. I believe it should be plain


----------



## nancdmd

Chiichan said:


> My panda does not have markings on the clasps either. I bought mine from Nordstrom and if I'm reading the date code right it was made this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randr21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all of my pandas are like yours, so rest assured and enjoy your beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chiichan and randr21! And I thought the ones with the markings are the ones that are authentic. Whew! I am now enjoying my bag. Yey! I cannot believe how carefree this bag is. And how lightweight. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## randr21

Sm panda pure, really great bag if you don't need the space of reg panda.  Love the color too.


----------



## purlin

Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?


----------



## randr21

purlin said:


> Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?


Never seen this kind of strap


----------



## Chiichan

randr21 said:


> Sm panda pure, really great bag if you don't need the space of reg panda.  Love the color too.
> View attachment 3807165
> View attachment 3807166



I love the way Pure looks! Is it a flap with one opening? How big is the front zipper pocket?


----------



## Annawakes

randr21 said:


> Sm panda pure, really great bag if you don't need the space of reg panda.  Love the color too.
> View attachment 3807165
> View attachment 3807166


It looks great!  I have two questions...what is the name of the color?  I see there is a new color this season called "Camel" or "Caramel" (on Farfetch), but I can't tell if they are supposed to be the same color or different.

Also, second question...Where Did You Get That Awesome Jacket???!!!!!  It's stunning.


----------



## randr21

Chiichan said:


> I love the way Pure looks! Is it a flap with one opening? How big is the front zipper pocket?


Thanks!  Inside there is a divider so you'll get 2 compartments, which conveniently keeps things separate. There's also a zippered pocket, like most Givenchy bags.

The front pocket measures 9.75 inches across, and about 3.25 inches deep.


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> It looks great!  I have two questions...what is the name of the color?  I see there is a new color this season called "Camel" or "Caramel" (on Farfetch), but I can't tell if they are supposed to be the same color or different.
> 
> Also, second question...Where Did You Get That Awesome Jacket???!!!!!  It's stunning.


The color is sand I think, and Givenchy is always coming out with similar nudey colors every season...

The jacket is Polo by Ralph Lauren, but it's quite old.  I've always had a thing for puff shoulders. They are very flattering and dresses up jeans and tees. [emoji4]


----------



## Mhai1925

I can't find an autheticator of givenchy bags in this forum. Can someone help me with this large pandora flap. Your help will be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## ryu143

purlin said:


> Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?


Got mine in red.same as ur strap


----------



## ryu143

purlin said:


> Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?



I searched for it and found this at laprendo


----------



## Rina337

purlin said:


> Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?



I've never seen a handle like that before.


----------



## Ryandrea

Hi,
Sorry to jump on, but I'm hoping that someone can help authenticate this medium Pandora for me.  Thank you so much! xo


----------



## mixtress

Hello everyone! I just purchased a small Pandora but I feel that the strap is too long on me.  When using as a cross body, the bag is hanging right underneath my bum.  Looking into purchasing a strap from a different brand to use instead.. wondering if any of you have gone this route and what you found have worked for you.


----------



## dodocat

I just ordered a medium taupe Pandora on TheRealReal yesterday. I usually don't consider buying pre-loved but the description for this one says it still has tags on and is supposedly in "pristine" condition... so hopefully the description is accurate. I checked the photos against photos of known authentic ones and everything looks fine. But I'll be lying if I said I weren't just a little nervous.

Anyway, does anybody know what season taupe is from? I can't find this color online.


----------



## Rina337

Managed to get a pandora backpack with a decent discount. It might just be my favourite bag.


----------



## Chiichan

mixtress said:


> Hello everyone! I just purchased a small Pandora but I feel that the strap is too long on me.  When using as a cross body, the bag is hanging right underneath my bum.  Looking into purchasing a strap from a different brand to use instead.. wondering if any of you have gone this route and what you found have worked for you.



I actually bought a strap from coach that’s only $150. The one I bought was black and it matched it fairly well. I just can’t bring myself to buy a bag strap that cost the same as my purse (a la Fendi)


----------



## boeyshona

Just got my small pandora a few days ago and I love the pepe leather! No regrets getting this! This fits a lot!!


----------



## alla.miss

Took my panda in nubuck out todays.
Sorry no mod pics, but i love the medium sized pandora so much! So comfy to wear on shoulder and crossbody.
Planning to get a mini soon 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Metope

I snagged a small, black Pandora in goatskin from HG Bags on Friday and can't wait for it to arrive! I'm currently using my medium, black pepe Pandora for work and I feel like the small will be the perfect weekend/evening bag. I'm so excited!


----------



## Antigone

I was thinking of getting a Balenciaga Town but since I already have several cities, I think I should get this instead. I really like the design too eventhough some say it looks like an ubereats bag.  I saw it on a girl once and googled immediately!


----------



## Antigone

Hi Pandora lovers,

Question about the strap - is it a special strap? Will the lack of strap deter you from buying one almost half off the price?

I'm thinking maybe I can use the strap of another leather bag. But not sure how it will look. Thanks!


----------



## Metope

Antigone said:


> Hi Pandora lovers,
> 
> Question about the strap - is it a special strap? Will the lack of strap deter you from buying one almost half off the price?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can use the strap of another leather bag. But not sure how it will look. Thanks!



I wouldn't mind buying one with a missing strap as I mostly use the shoulder handle anyway, but it would have to be way more reduced than that. You can find good deals on pandoras all over the place, the one I just bought was also almost half off retail price and is in perfect condition with all parts included.

Pandoras look great with other straps on, if you're okay with the original strap missing, see if you can push the price down further!


----------



## Chiichan

Antigone said:


> Hi Pandora lovers,
> 
> Question about the strap - is it a special strap? Will the lack of strap deter you from buying one almost half off the price?
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I can use the strap of another leather bag. But not sure how it will look. Thanks!



It’s special in that it matches your bag and it’s hardware. But for me it’s too short. I use a coach strap with it and imho it looks fine and sits where I want it to.


----------



## Antigone

Price is US$580

Black leather - not sure what leather is this though.

These are the measurements - I'm guessing Medium?


Height is 9.3" (23.5cm)
Width is 12.0" (30.5cm)
Depth is 4.9" (12.5cm)
Shoulder Strap Drop : 9.1" (23cm)

Condition:

overall : small scratch(es) / slightly dirty / slightly losing colour
sole : slightly worn on corner
strap(s) : torn and needs repairing
main opening : slightly worn on corner

(Inside)
overall : slightly dirty

I'm new to Pandora (actually new to designer bags in general) so not sure if this is a good deal.


----------



## Metope

Antigone said:


> Price is US$580
> 
> Black leather - not sure what leather is this though.
> 
> These are the measurements - I'm guessing Medium?
> 
> 
> Height is 9.3" (23.5cm)
> Width is 12.0" (30.5cm)
> Depth is 4.9" (12.5cm)
> Shoulder Strap Drop : 9.1" (23cm)
> 
> Condition:
> 
> overall : small scratch(es) / slightly dirty / slightly losing colour
> sole : slightly worn on corner
> strap(s) : torn and needs repairing
> main opening : slightly worn on corner
> 
> (Inside)
> overall : slightly dirty
> 
> I'm new to Pandora (actually new to designer bags in general) so not sure if this is a good deal.



A brand new medium goatskin Pandora is $ 2,150.00 at Nordstrom right now, so the price for the preloved one you're eyeing is a lot lower than new retail price. It doesn't seem to be in the best condition, don't think I'd pay almost $ 600.00 for it tbh. It's completely up to you if you're able to look past flaws and you think it's worth it though!


----------



## Antigone

Metope said:


> A brand new medium goatskin Pandora is $ 2,150.00 at Nordstrom right now, so the price for the preloved one you're eyeing is a lot lower than new retail price. It doesn't seem to be in the best condition, don't think I'd pay almost $ 600.00 for it tbh. It's completely up to you if you're able to look past flaws and you think it's worth it though!



Thanks! I really have no idea what's a good price for a preloved Pandora.


----------



## Metope

Antigone said:


> Thanks! I really have no idea what's a good price for a preloved Pandora.



Of course! 

To me it's not so much the price itself, but the level of wear and tear you're willing to put up with for a good price. Besides the missing strap, it seems like it's just normal wear and some dirt though, so if you get it and give it a good clean, I bet it's fine. However, depending on the level of dirtiness it might need a professional clean, which costs money, and then you might as well have found a slightly more expensive preloved bag in a better condition... 

Buying preloved is difficult, so many things to consider! Good luck no matter what you do though!


----------



## Antigone

Metope said:


> Of course!
> 
> Buying preloved is difficult, so many things to consider! Good luck no matter what you do though!



Thank you!  I'm still thinking about it...I really like the style but to be honest I don't know much about Givenchy or Pandora. I've been obsessing over Balenciaga the past few weeks but today, well, I guess I've shifted to Givenchy Pandora. I love how laidback, rock chick it looks!


----------



## Antigone

OK so I purchased the item (because I'm so impulsive) and I reminded the seller to send the torn strap.

Seller goes, there is no strap.

I copied and pasted the condition stating that the strap is torn.

Seller goes, we were referring to the strap attached to the bag.

Told the seller, that's called a handle. And the handle of the bag in the pictures in the listing is perfectly fine. 

I also showed them another Pandora bag they have listed which describes the condition of the handle.

Now waiting for the seller's response.

I really should not have been impulsive. :/


----------



## Antigone

I think I found the tear - it's not in the handle. One of the hardwares where the end of the crossbody strap will be connected is missing.

Is this worth it for the price or too much work?

Will the strap be alright if I loop them in the hardware of the handle?


----------



## highend

You're wasting too much time on this old damaged bag.  Sale season is here, and you should be able to find a new one in perfect condition for a similar price if you stalk the sales.


----------



## Antigone

highend said:


> You're wasting too much time on this old damaged bag.  Sale season is here, and you should be able to find a new one in perfect condition for a similar price if you stalk the sales.



You're right. I will ask the seller to cancel the transaction.


----------



## rochelleMD

any thoughts? real or fake... thank you


----------



## HazelLovesBags

I believe this is a fake.  The tab for Givenchy should be a tab stitch only at the top and not throughout.


----------



## rochelleMD

thank you....  

i have also 1 item yet for authentication.... now i am afraid it is fake too lol....
care to see it .... here's the link

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pls-help-me-with-this-nightangale-any-thoughts-pls-tia.975278/


----------



## Chiichan

highend said:


> You're wasting too much time on this old damaged bag.  Sale season is here, and you should be able to find a new one in perfect condition for a similar price if you stalk the sales.



True.  Saks sometimes has Pandora’s on sale for a very good price if you can catch it.


----------



## gnoppong

Hello , i just bought Givenchy Pandora Medium but i'm not sure is Authentic.
Please help me to check this. Thank you very much : )
https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3764717&p=1068109572#pt1068109572


----------



## Metope

It arrived!! UPS originally said it wouldn’t be here till Tuesday next week, but I woke up with a “your package has been delivered” email, ran outside and there it was! I’ve already moved into it since this means I can use it for the weekend.

First impressions: I’ve had my medium for two years and I completely forgot how stiff the leather is to begin with, can’t wait for it to be broken in and slouchy! I’m amazed at how roomy the small is, it fits almost everything I usually carry in my medium for work. The goat leather seems super durable and I love the way it looks, I think I prefer silver hw. I also like that the lobster clasps are smaller, the ones on the medium are pretty blingy, especially in gold. Not going to play favorites though, my pepe medium is one of my most frequently used bags and I think these two Pandoras complement each other beautifully! I’m in love!

Edit: To clarify, the small one (left) is the one I just bought. The medium (right) I've had for two years.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

Congrats on your lovely bags.  The small pandora is my favorite bag and it has become more slouch and buttery soft...


----------



## Metope

Thanks! I can't wait for it to be slouchy! Pandoras are one of those bags that just look better and better with use.

The only thing I'm not too pleased about is the length of the strap. I knew it was longer than the medium strap, but yikes, it's wayyy too long. I'm 5'7" and it hits me below the hip! Not a fan of crossbody carry, so I've tied a knot on it which puts the bag higher up on my side, might look into getting the strap shortened eventually. Other than that, the bag is PERFECT!


----------



## HazelLovesBags

I put a knot on mine too and I'm 5 ft to carry it crossbody


----------



## Candice0985

I am thinking of getting a small or medium pandora bag. I’m 5’11, which size bag will be better for me to wear crossbody?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Metope

Candice0985 said:


> I am thinking of getting a small or medium pandora bag. I’m 5’11, which size bag will be better for me to wear crossbody?
> Thanks for your help!



Definitely a small! I never wear any bags crossbody, but I've tried my medium and it would work in a pinch for my 5'7" frame, for you it might be a little short. The strap on the small is longer and would be perfect for your height.


----------



## Candice0985

Metope said:


> Definitely a small! I never wear any bags crossbody, but I've tried my medium and it would work in a pinch for my 5'7" frame, for you it might be a little short. The strap on the small is longer and would be perfect for your height.


Great, thanks!!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  To owners of the size small, is the short handle comfortable to wear over the shoulder? I have the medium and I'm so happy with how comfortable it is to wear over the shoulder. I don't need to take it off my shoulder to get something. Zipper is super accessible and the handle drop is just right. I rarely use the long strap. Now I'm thinking of getting the small size. Im 5 ft btw.


----------



## randr21

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  To owners of the size small, is the short handle comfortable to wear over the shoulder? I have the medium and I'm so happy with how comfortable it is to wear over the shoulder. I don't need to take it off my shoulder to get something. Zipper is super accessible and the handle drop is just right. I rarely use the long strap. Now I'm thinking of getting the small size. Im 5 ft btw.


Med is def gonna be easier to reach zippers while carried. Over the shoulder isn't too bad in the small, but less roomy if you've got thicker coat on. Trade off is that it's smaller and lighter.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

The strap drop on the small is 6.5 inches so it might be a tight fit..maybe if you lift your elbow up it can be done.


----------



## nancdmd

Thank you thank you for the info. Appreciate it. Yeah, access to the zippers would be better for the medium. But then the small is calling my name, lol so i think i will give it a try.


----------



## Metope

nancdmd said:


> Thank you thank you for the info. Appreciate it. Yeah, access to the zippers would be better for the medium. But then the small is calling my name, lol so i think i will give it a try.



I carry my medium on my shoulder by the handle most of the time, the main compartment is way more accessible when carried that way than on the small. It doesn't bother me at all though, because i've just taken to carry the small over my shoulder with the long strap instead. The medium can be awkward to carry with the long strap because of the size of the bag, but the small is perfect with the long strap. Both of them are great bags and you should definitely get the small too!


----------



## nancdmd

Metope said:


> I carry my medium on my shoulder by the handle most of the time, the main compartment is way more accessible when carried that way than on the small. It doesn't bother me at all though, because i've just taken to carry the small over my shoulder with the long strap instead. The medium can be awkward to carry with the long strap because of the size of the bag, but the small is perfect with the long strap. Both of them are great bags and you should definitely get the small too!


Thank you for this! And so, I'm definitely getting the small. Yey! Now, its a decision between the elephant grey or the black. Decisions, decisions… lol


----------



## nancdmd

I do have another question though. Is it possible for a small pandora to have a serial number with 3 letters followed by 4 numbers? In most of the pandoras I saw, it was always 2 letters followed by 4-5 numbers. The letters on this one was EFG. 
Another thing is the zipper.  This one had GIVENCHY on the underside. Just givenchy and no PARIS. The ones I saw here had both words givenchy and paris. I had this particular bag authenticated by ***************** though and it was deemed authentic. But I'm still wondering so anybody who has the same features on their bags, pls chime in. TIA! 
I


----------



## nancdmd

After much research, it is possible to have serial numbers with 3 letters followed by 4 numbers. 
As for the underside of the zipper with just GIVENCHY, and no PARIS underneath, I'm still not sure. Anybody?


----------



## HazelLovesBags

My mini pandora zippers (3) do not any markings underneath. The small pandora and mini nightingale zippers (3 zippers on each bag) has Givenchy Paris markings.


----------



## nancdmd

HazelLovesBags said:


> My mini pandora zippers (3) do not any markings underneath. The small pandora and mini nightingale zippers (3 zippers on each bag) has Givenchy Paris markings.



Thank you! I also have a medium which does not have any markings underneath but has ykk on the side. The one that I saw just had Givenchy and no Paris. I was wondering if anybody else has a bag with a zipper like this or this is a red flag. Thanks again!


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

I recently got a Pandora pepe that I think is fake. It smells like chemicals/perfume. Pandora bags smell like leather right?


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got a Pandora pepe that I think is fake. It smells like chemicals/perfume. Pandora bags smell like leather right?


There was one time I rec'd a bright yellow gale from barneys that I knew legit, but it smelled terrible, like a chemically gasoline odor. I had to return it. So once in a while this happens due to the leather treatment, but usually it should smell like new leather when you get it.


----------



## nancdmd

I've fallen for Givenchy pretty hard this year lol! Anyways, I got a small black panda and been using it with the long strap of my medium. Its really working for me in that I can now use this bag both as a shoulder bag with the long strap and as a crossbody. I can also wear it over the shoulder with the short handle and I can take things in and out of both compartments without taking it off my shoulder. Yey! Perfect everyday bag for me!


----------



## Jklfam

Hi,
I just purchased a well loved pandora in the dark brown Pepe leather in medium. I already own the black sugar in medium. The black one has givenchy Paris on the underside of the zipper, and the givenchy logo on the front of the bag is in smaller font than this bag. Do the older Pandora styles have zippers that were not marked givenchy or ykk? Has the logo changed in size over the years? Any help or expertise would be much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

Did the braided handle medium pandora come with the flap or zipper outside?


----------



## Antigone

ImogenFoxyLocks said:


> Can anyone help;
> 
> Is Serial number: EF0911 on a Givenchy Pandora a fake? I keep seeing them on a few of these bags.
> 
> Surely different Pandoras cannot have the same serial numbers? Can anyone confirm?



Hey I noticed this too!!

So does this mean all (or most as there should be only one authentic right?) EF0911 are fakes?

I've seen a fake Pepe Leather with this serial number.

There's a goatskin that has a certification from a third party authenticator with this serial number. It has braided handle but zipper outside, not flap. I'm suspicious because I thought the braided handle came with the flap. I really like it though so I hope it's not a fake. Picture attached.

Anyone?


----------



## elzi

Finally!! Been wanting one for so long! Purchased on my holiday in Italy


----------



## nancdmd

Beautiful! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Antigone

Is it possible for the underside of the zipper not to have a Givenchy or a YKK marking? It's the braided handle medium Pandora from 2011 or 2012 thanks


----------



## justm3

i finally got myself a mini pandora after months of mulling it over, and i'm so glad i did! the thing with these bags is that pics don't do them justice. every time i see photos online, i think, "nice but i'm still not convinced." but every time i see them in person, i'm just wowed by them.

last week when i was out with my mini pandora, i caught a girl wearing a chanel boy bag admiring my purse from a distance


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone use Apple Gard to clean their goatskin or lambskin Pandora?

What do you use?


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Does anyone use Apple Gard to clean their goatskin or lambskin Pandora?
> 
> What do you use?


I use Lexol, but have heard others use AG or Collonil with good results.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Well , I guess everybody is on the "graffity trip" at the moment , but Givenchy obviously has no hands for it


----------



## Antigone

How many Pandora is too many Pandoras?

I have a small goat and a medium lambskin from earlier season (2011 I think). I'm now itching for a pepe leather.


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> How many Pandora is too many Pandoras?
> 
> I have a small goat and a medium lambskin from earlier season (2011 I think). I'm now itching for a pepe leather.


I'm the last person to say no to multiples of same style, so as an owner of Pepe panda, it's the most nautral combo. It makes the bag even cooler. It would make your panda collection complete. The style seems to suit your lifestyle, so I say go for it. It's really a diff look from smooth leather.


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> I'm the last person to say no to multiples of same style, so as an owner of Pepe panda, it's the most nautral combo. It makes the bag even cooler. It would make your panda collection complete. The style seems to suit your lifestyle, so I say go for it. It's really a diff look from smooth leather.



I bid and won this: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCH...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> I bid and won this: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCH...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive!


Classic black, and an awesome price!


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> Classic black, and an awesome price!



Let's hope it's authentic!


----------



## AnnHugo

Metope said:


> It arrived!! UPS originally said it wouldn’t be here till Tuesday next week, but I woke up with a “your package has been delivered” email, ran outside and there it was! I’ve already moved into it since this means I can use it for the weekend.
> 
> First impressions: I’ve had my medium for two years and I completely forgot how stiff the leather is to begin with, can’t wait for it to be broken in and slouchy! I’m amazed at how roomy the small is, it fits almost everything I usually carry in my medium for work. The goat leather seems super durable and I love the way it looks, I think I prefer silver hw. I also like that the lobster clasps are smaller, the ones on the medium are pretty blingy, especially in gold. Not going to play favorites though, my pepe medium is one of my most frequently used bags and I think these two Pandoras complement each other beautifully! I’m in love!
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the small one (left) is the one I just bought. The medium (right) I've had for two years.




Oh mann. I am so jealous. Check out these two beauties!!! Best of both worlds, the pepe and the goat , small versus medium .


----------



## highend

....also posting these here as I had to take a pic for another thread. 

Chain strap Pandora Box bags in nude pink and black with moc croc and stud embellishments

Leather strap Pandora Box bags in old pink (weird name as its more of a tan) and shocking pink


----------



## Nikki528

I bought a mini pandora (Black Pepe) while in Italy in October (sort of on a whim - I knew I wanted a Diorama, but didn’t know what second bag I wanted to buy). I didn’t use it until two weeks ago and it’s been my go to bag since. I love it! And it’s way roomier than it seems. [emoji170]


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone know when the braided leather Pandora came out? Is it goat or lambskin?


----------



## Antigone

Hi Pandora,

Could I please ask for you opinion? Thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-this-preloved-givenchy-pandora-worth-710.977515/

Thanks


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Hi Pandora,
> 
> Could I please ask for you opinion? Thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-this-preloved-givenchy-pandora-worth-710.977515/
> 
> Thanks



Hello, I am not an authenticator, but this one doesn’t look authentic to me, quite blatant. So def not worth.


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> Hello, I am not an authenticator, but this one doesn’t look authentic to me, quite blatant. So def not worth.



Thank you. I suspect it's not too as the leather smells weird. I also compared it with my other two Pandoras and the font etc are different.


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Thank you. I suspect it's not too as the leather smells weird. I also compared it with my other two Pandoras and the font etc are different.



So sorry about that. Hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> So sorry about that. Hope you can get your money back.



Thank you. I hope so, too.


----------



## Antigone

What's the smell of the Pepe leather? Does it smell like the goat?


----------



## gnoppong

I just buy Givenchy Pandora Large Old Version but i'm not sure is authentic please help me to check this.
https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3774081


----------



## HazelLovesBags

gnoppong said:


> I just buy Givenchy Pandora Large Old Version but i'm not sure is authentic please help me to check this.
> https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3774081


This is fake. The tag/ label is wrong.


----------



## keikei07

Hello, I am new to Givenchy and just purchased a small pepe pandora in cognac color. Should I spray with Collonil Waterstop Spray or Apple Garde Water Repellent Spray before use?

Also should I apply a light layer of the Zelikovitz top coat to the corners to prevent any scuffs? Thanks


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Which in your opinion is the most lightweight of all the leathers of pandora? I'm thinking I need another medium (operative word being "need" lol) but I want to make sure It will be lightweight .


----------



## randr21

nancdmd said:


> Hello! Which in your opinion is the most lightweight of all the leathers of pandora? I'm thinking I need another medium (operative word being "need" lol) but I want to make sure It will be lightweight .


I want to say they're all about the same weight, not noticeably diff, but I get goat may be slightly lighter?  Really close call tho.


----------



## Antigone

For those with the mini Pandora -- can it fit a small umbrella? Or strictly wallet, makeup etc?


----------



## happy27

Antigone said:


> For those with the mini Pandora -- can it fit a small umbrella? Or strictly wallet, makeup etc?



Probably not an umbrella, luckily don’t carry it at all as it’s pretty much sunny all the time in my city. But always surprised me with how much it fits eg, wallet makeup keys, sunnies and even a compact DSLR camera.


----------



## Antigone

For those with Pepe leather, how does it smell? I have the goat and it smells like a car seat/strong leather. Is Pepe more chemical-ly?


----------



## nancdmd

randr21 said:


> I want to say they're all about the same weight, not noticeably diff, but I get goat may be slightly lighter?  Really close call tho.



For some reason, i thought the pepe leather would be the lightest. I have the small nightingale in goat and there is some weight to it. So with the pandora, its mostly the same. Thanks for your input. Appreciate it


----------



## Annawakes

Hi everyone, I missed out on a small goat in oxblood a couple days ago during the Farfetch 20% off sale.  I was so bummed.  Today I checked again and there was a small Pepe in oxblood!  40% off and then 20% off!  I bought it right away.  I'm really excited.  I'll post pics when she arrives.

I'm kind of nervous about the Pepe but it looks so cool and is such a great match to the Pandora shape.  

I hope the bag is perfect new.  The last couple of bags I got from Farfetch looked like they were handled quite a bit.  So I sent them back for refund.  Please please please let this one be good!!!


----------



## highend

Annawakes said:


> Hi everyone, I missed out on a small goat in oxblood a couple days ago during the Farfetch 20% off sale.  I was so bummed.  Today I checked again and there was a small Pepe in oxblood!  40% off and then 20% off!  I bought it right away.  I'm really excited.  I'll post pics when she arrives.
> 
> I'm kind of nervous about the Pepe but it looks so cool and is such a great match to the Pandora shape.
> 
> I hope the bag is perfect new.  The last couple of bags I got from Farfetch looked like they were handled quite a bit.  So I sent them back for refund.  Please please please let this one be good!!!


Glad you got that....I was actually going to post that one in the sale thread earlier, but it looks like it went to a good home after all .

I got a pepe oxblood mini pandora from Farfetch earlier this sale season and it arrived in perfect condition.  So, hoping yours fares well.   This season's oxblood is very deep and intense in the pepe!!!


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> Hi everyone, I missed out on a small goat in oxblood a couple days ago during the Farfetch 20% off sale.  I was so bummed.  Today I checked again and there was a small Pepe in oxblood!  40% off and then 20% off!  I bought it right away.  I'm really excited.  I'll post pics when she arrives.



I'm envious! How much did it go for in total?


----------



## Antigone

Picture of my Pandora family.

Still thinking if I’m returning the Pepe. Took a picture for posterity.


----------



## Chiichan

Antigone said:


> For those with Pepe leather, how does it smell? I have the goat and it smells like a car seat/strong leather. Is Pepe more chemical-ly?



I have a horrible nose, but for sure it doesn’t smell like chemicals. I can’t remember what it smelled it when I first got it, but it wasn’t a bad odor. Otherwise for sure I would have returned it. Can’t deal with bad odors.


----------



## Annawakes

highend said:


> Glad you got that....I was actually going to post that one in the sale thread earlier, but it looks like it went to a good home after all .
> 
> I got a pepe oxblood mini pandora from Farfetch earlier this sale season and it arrived in perfect condition.  So, hoping yours fares well.   This season's oxblood is very deep and intense in the pepe!!!


Yes!!!!!  I can't wait.  I'm nervous and excited at the same time.  And yes, she will be in my very loving arms, a wonderful home!!


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> I'm envious! How much did it go for in total?


It was $850!  $1750 on sale for $1050, then additional 20% off, coming out to be $840....plus $10 shipping.

I mentioned earlier I missed out on a small goat in oxblood, it was also 40% off with another 20%!  I waited too long, decided I'd sleep on it, and the next morning it was gone.  I guess there was only one.


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> It was $850!  $1750 on sale for $1050, then additional 20% off, coming out to be $840....plus $10 shipping.
> 
> I mentioned earlier I missed out on a small goat in oxblood, it was also 40% off with another 20%!  I waited too long, decided I'd sleep on it, and the next morning it was gone.  I guess there was only one.



SCORE!!! Post pics!!!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Please enlighten me. Is this oxblood? Seller says it is but I thought oxblood would be a much deeper maroon. Thanks!


----------



## Antigone

Do I need a mini if I have a small?


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> Do I need a mini if I have a small?


I'm asking myself the same question!  Hahaha. 

I just bought a small.  I'm going to try to use it for a while before assessing whether I also "need" a mini.  Of course, if I had endless money I'd get a mini so I could have one.  But I don't have endless money.

So, I'll use the small for a while and see if any situations come up where I feel I really need the mini size.

Another consideration is that I already have two other "mini" size bags.  Do I really need another bag that holds "only the necessities"?  I know the mini pandora does fit more than the usual "mini" size, but for me, things like a water bottle, paperback book, extra papers/receipts, are the kinds of things beyond the "necessities" of wallet, phone, and keys.  So, while I would love to have a mini pandora, I'm not sure I need a third "mini" type bag.

Those are my thoughts.  What are your thoughts/justifications?  Love to hear them.


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> I'm asking myself the same question!  Hahaha.
> What are your thoughts/justifications?  Love to hear them.



I don't have a nice mini bag. I have the Pandora WOC but for me it's too fancy for everyday use.

I have a Fossil small bag that holds wallet, phone and some other essentials but it's four years old.

However, I almost always bring an umbrella and wearing a hoodie  (I hate the sun!) which actually holds the phone and wallet in its pockets. So maybe I don't need a mini bag. Because if I am wearing a bag it should at least hold an umbrella.

And there's also that thing about not having endless money....


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> I don't have a nice mini bag. I have the Pandora WOC but for me it's too fancy for everyday use.
> 
> I have a Fossil small bag that holds wallet, phone and some other essentials but it's four years old.
> 
> However, I almost always bring an umbrella and wearing a hoodie  (I hate the sun!) which actually holds the phone and wallet in its pockets. So maybe I don't need a mini bag. Because if I am wearing a bag it should at least hold an umbrella.
> 
> And there's also that thing about not having endless money....



Wellll.....if you don't have a nice mini bag, then maybe you ought to get one.  Just in case you're in a situation where you don't need an umbrella.  Maybe for traveling?  A nice mini to keep your valuables close to your body.

So I've been thinking and I've decided I do want to add a mini to my collection.  Hehe.  A black one in goat.  It's the only leather I don't have yet!  This time I won't waver, I'm going to stick to black, and I'm getting the goat.  But probably not until the end of the year...sigh...and it's only January 12th....


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> So I've been thinking and I've decided I do want to add a mini to my collection.  Hehe.  A black one in goat.  It's the only leather I don't have yet!  This time I won't waver, I'm going to stick to black, and I'm getting the goat.  But probably not until the end of the year...sigh...and it's only January 12th....



That was quick!  Yeah I don't have a nice mini bag. 

Well like you, I think I'd end up getting one...but not so soon. Maybe towards the end of the year too. And yes, it should be a black goat because I only like black bags.


----------



## Antigone

Can this tricolour Pandora be treated as some sort of a neutral? Like a fun bag with any clothing choice? Or no?


----------



## Antigone

Another pic


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> Do I need a mini if I have a small?



Lol actually I wish I can get all sizes of the pandora! I already have the small but I want a mini and medium in future!


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> Lol actually I wish I can get all sizes of the pandora! I already have the small but I want a mini and medium in future!



Yeah, me too. I have a small, medium, the WOC, and I want a mini and may be even *gasp* a large (although I don't think it's easy to find now).


----------



## alla.miss

I like tri-colored pandoras, but I find it very difficult to combine green and electric blue with what I wear. and especially a combination of these.


----------



## AnnHugo

Antigone said:


> For those with the mini Pandora -- can it fit a small umbrella? Or strictly wallet, makeup etc?



Depends on the size of your umbrella. I have a small umbrella which would fit into my mini. For reference, an umbrella that is the same size or smaller than a 500 ml mineral water bottle should fit into your bag.


----------



## AnnHugo

gnoppong said:


> Hello , i just bought Givenchy Pandora Medium but i'm not sure is Authentic.
> Please help me to check this. Thank you very much : )
> https://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3764717&p=1068109572#pt1068109572




Not sure if anyone has replied to you . But anything from siambrandname is a fake. Siam is based in thailand. They have a huge counterfeit market there. The serial code on the tag is a dead giveaway too..


----------



## AnnHugo

purlin said:


> Has anybody seen this type of strap (with the zip detail)? I just bought a small pandora on ebay but I just noticed I've never seen this type of strap before on a pandora and now I'm scared I might've gotten scammed! I thought the Givenchy letters looked good though. Seller said its from 2014. Thoughts?




This looks like a bad fake. Check out the leather and the stitching. Pandoras are either made of sugar leather ( goatskin which has a nice grained texture) or pepe ( the crinkly ones) . This looks like neither.


----------



## alla.miss

Pandoras are also made from calf skin!

Also there are models from calf hair, suede and nubuck, not speaking of rare pandas from fur.


----------



## AnnHugo

alla.miss said:


> Pandoras are also made from calf skin!
> 
> Also there are models from calf hair, suede and nubuck, not speaking of rare pandas from fur.


You're right. I completely forgot about the seasonals. But I was speaking with reference to the bag the forumer was trying to get authenticated. 

Do we still get pandoras from calf skin? Surely not for the classic collection? I haven't seen those for years.


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> Yeah, me too. I have a small, medium, the WOC, and I want a mini and may be even *gasp* a large (although I don't think it's easy to find now).



Lol I’m getting a mini tomorrow!!!! Cannot wait hahaha


----------



## Antigone

AnnHugo said:


> Depends on the size of your umbrella. I have a small umbrella which would fit into my mini. For reference, an umbrella that is the same size or smaller than a 500 ml mineral water bottle should fit into your bag.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> Lol I’m getting a mini tomorrow!!!! Cannot wait hahaha



Post pictures!


----------



## Rina337

AnnHugo said:


> You're right. I completely forgot about the seasonals. But I was speaking with reference to the bag the forumer was trying to get authenticated.
> 
> Do we still get pandoras from calf skin? Surely not for the classic collection? I haven't seen those for years.



 I have two pandora backpacks in calf [emoji16]


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> Also there are models from calf hair, suede and nubuck, not speaking of rare pandas from fur.



I have a smooth sheepskin with braided handle from several years ago too.


----------



## alla.miss

AnnHugo said:


> You're right. I completely forgot about the seasonals. But I was speaking with reference to the bag the forumer was trying to get authenticated.
> 
> Do we still get pandoras from calf skin? Surely not for the classic collection? I haven't seen those for years.



Yes, every season there’re some pandoras from calf skin. Like the star ones and with embellishments.


----------



## AnnHugo

Just when i thought I'm getting better at authenticating a Pandora having owned 3 of em, I'm stuck with this one right here. This is a preloved medium pandora in goatskin . While the bag generally appears quite authentic, what baffles me about this bag is the serial code at the back of the tag. 


I was told that the way the serial code works for a Pandora is that the first three characters indicates the location where the bag was produced. Whereas the 1st and 3 rd numbers indicate the month, and the 2nd and 4th indicate the year.  And this has been consistent throught all of my Pandoras. But with this bag , the numbers seems to indicate that this bag was produced on January 2033 ( 01/33) ????





	

		
			
		

		
	
 To add more to the confusion, the front part of the tag looks quite legit to me. So I'm even more confused. Anyone has had these sort of bags where the serial code doesnt make sense? Or does the rule not apply to some bags?


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone know what season/year this bag is from?


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> Just when i thought I'm getting better at authenticating a Pandora having owned 3 of em, I'm stuck with this one right here. This is a preloved medium pandora in goatskin . While the bag generally appears quite authentic, what baffles me about this bag is the serial code at the back of the tag.
> 
> 
> I was told that the way the serial code works for a Pandora is that the first three characters indicates the location where the bag was produced. Whereas the 1st and 3 rd numbers indicate the month, and the 2nd and 4th indicate the year.  And this has been consistent throught all of my Pandoras. But with this bag , the numbers seems to indicate that this bag was produced on January 2033 ( 01/33) ????
> 
> View attachment 3935012
> View attachment 3935013
> View attachment 3935014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add more to the confusion, the front part of the tag looks quite legit to me. So I'm even more confused. Anyone has had these sort of bags where the serial code doesnt make sense? Or does the rule not apply to some bags?


Not even looking at serial #s, the first pic has red flags for me.  Can be just lighting or the things you have in bag, but it looks off.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boeyshona

Here’s my latest addition to my Givenchy family!!! So happy with this buy and it does fit all my essentials


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> For those with Pepe leather, how does it smell? I have the goat and it smells like a car seat/strong leather. Is Pepe more chemical-ly?



Pepe leather smells incredibly goooooood. The smell is pretty strong too which I love!


----------



## Antigone

Should I wait for silver hardware Pandora, or get the one available (on a nice discount) but with gold hardware?

I'm a silver girl and usually gold doesn't go with my skin tone. But the hardware of the mini Pandora seems minimal.


----------



## AnnHugo

randr21 said:


> Not even looking at serial #s, the first pic has red flags for me.  Can be just lighting or the things you have in bag, but it looks off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Do you mind telling me what about the first picture looked off to you? Becausa i have another medium pandora in sugar leather that looked quire similar. That picture was not taken by me, so I have no idea if it was loaded ( probably not).


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> Should I wait for silver hardware Pandora, or get the one available (on a nice discount) but with gold hardware?
> 
> I'm a silver girl and usually gold doesn't go with my skin tone. But the hardware of the mini Pandora seems minimal.



Actually gold or silver sits fine with me since the hardware isn’t that prominent. Is the colour u want on the gold hardware the one you like? Show us! Haha


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Does anyone know what season/year this bag is from?



I think this was released 1 or 2 years ago.


----------



## Antigone

boeyshona said:


> Actually gold or silver sits fine with me since the hardware isn’t that prominent. Is the colour u want on the gold hardware the one you like? Show us! Haha



I want black, but the only available hardware is gold. I'm cool-toned so I usually gravitate towards silver hardware.


----------



## Antigone

This one


----------



## boeyshona

Antigone said:


> I want black, but the only available hardware is gold. I'm cool-toned so I usually gravitate towards silver hardware.



Haha my pandoras are both in silver as well! I hate it when gold hardware tarnishes so I’d rather get silver! If it’s at a good price, go for it! If not I’d rather you wait for a silver hw!


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> I think this was released 1 or 2 years ago.



Thank you! Would you know if it's goat?


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Thank you! Would you know if it's goat?


I think it is calf.


----------



## AnnHugo

alla.miss said:


> I think it is calf.


Really ? i thought that was goat.


----------



## randr21

AnnHugo said:


> Do you mind telling me what about the first picture looked off to you? Becausa i have another medium pandora in sugar leather that looked quire similar. That picture was not taken by me, so I have no idea if it was loaded ( probably not).


Leather looks off, but pics can't compare with touching so if it looks and feels like the real thing, then ignore my comment.


----------



## Antigone

For those who have had the mini Pandora for a few months -- does it ever become slouchy or does it maintain the box appearance since there's little leather?

Thanks.


----------



## boeyshona

Brought this awesome baby with me to work ❤️ My first luxury bag


----------



## highend

boeyshona said:


> Brought this awesome baby with me to work ❤️ My first luxury bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936898


Nice!! I have this one in the mini.


----------



## Annawakes

I got the same one @boeyshona!  Small pepe in oxblood.  It arrived a couple days ago and it's my first time out with her today.  I'm very happy that it is perfect new from Farfetch, so pristine this time!  Here is a photo:


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> For those who have had the mini Pandora for a few months -- does it ever become slouchy or does it maintain the box appearance since there's little leather?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd like to know this too.  Especially for the goatskin.  I can see that Pepe pandoras in general are pretty slouchy to begin with....but the goatskin ones seem stiff when new, only to relax with use (lots of evidence for the medium and small sizes).  But since a goatskin mini has such small dimensions, does the leather ever become as soft and slouchy, or do the tightly stitched leather sides prevent it, due to being so short in width and length?

Thanks!  Looking forward to any thoughts!


----------



## nancdmd

Im looking to buy this bag. Do you guys see any red flags? I plan to have it authenticated prior to purchase but I don't know where as of now. Authenticate4u seems good but theres just too many reports of slow turnaround time so I still have to look around. Anyways, Im just concerned with the serial number as it would appear to be manufactured in January 2043 (!) Another thing is the zipper inside, isn't it supposed to be the same color as the hardware outside? And the leather tag, is it supposed to be the same color as the leather outside? My other 2 pandoras are both black so I have no idea about the colors of the leather tags. Please chime in. Thank you! 
One last thing, would anybody know the color? TIA!


----------



## Annawakes

Ya'll....this bag doesn't look right.  It's on f*phile:

https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-medium-metal-ring-pandora-messenger-beige-196789

Does anyone else think so too?


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> Ya'll....this bag doesn't look right.  It's on f*phile:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-medium-metal-ring-pandora-messenger-beige-196789
> 
> Does anyone else think so too?



I'm not an expert. But I think it's a small rather than a medium?


----------



## Annawakes

nancdmd said:


> View attachment 3937992
> View attachment 3937993
> View attachment 3937994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking to buy this bag. Do you guys see any red flags? I plan to have it authenticated prior to purchase but I don't know where as of now. Authenticate4u seems good but theres just too many reports of slow turnaround time so I still have to look around. Anyways, Im just concerned with the serial number as it would appear to be manufactured in January 2043 (!) Another thing is the zipper inside, isn't it supposed to be the same color as the hardware outside? And the leather tag, is it supposed to be the same color as the leather outside? My other 2 pandoras are both black so I have no idea about the colors of the leather tags. Please chime in. Thank you!
> One last thing, would anybody know the color? TIA!



Hi, I'm no expert but I think the questions you raised are definitely red flags.  I agree the serial number looks fishy.  Shouldn't there be three letters followed by four numbers?

My new oxblood Pepe had the same color zipper inside and out.  Same with the leather tag.  The tag inside is also oxblood.  Also, this color looks rusty red in the picture.  Not sure if it ever was "oxblood".  Also, Did Givenchy ever make "oxblood" Pepe with gold hardware?  I don't know. I only just found Givenchy last year.  But all the oxblood Pepe's I've seen have silver.  So that makes me suspicious too.

Authenticate4u I've used twice.  The turnaround was terrible.  She had a family issue so basically ignored her customers for about a week.  No auto reply explaining the situation or anything.  I would not use them again.  But I don't really know who else to suggest.

Actually, if you're willing to be patient, I'd wait to get a new one on sale.  It'll probably be not much more than what you're thinking of paying for this one.  Check Farfetch every day!  Every day.  There are pandoras that pop up here and there (good colors too).  Right now there is a beige goat small that's 30 % off.  Sometimes they'll go 40% off.  That's how I got mine.  40% off isn't impossible, it's very possible.

As for this one, I would honestly stay away.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> I'm not an expert. But I think it's a small rather than a medium?


Yes, they mislabeled the size.  But what I thought looked fishy was the tag.  Why is it sewn all the way around?  And the serial number is only 6 digits?  

I'm not an expert, I've only found Givenchy last year, but this looked wrong to me.  Unless their tags and serial numbers were different back then.  Anyway, I thought it might be interesting to show the real experts on the forum to see what they thought.  Since f*phile is pretty trustworthy.


----------



## Antigone

Annawakes said:


> Yes, they mislabeled the size.  But what I thought looked fishy was the tag.  Why is it sewn all the way around?  And the serial number is only 6 digits?



I'm not sure but I remember seeing somewhere that old Pandoras had this tag (sewn all over). Maybe you could check the early days of this thread, I most probably saw that here. Or in the closed Authenticate This thread.


----------



## nancdmd

I've noticed this. My older nightingale had the tag sewn all around while the newer one had the tag sewn only at the top. I have an older pandora that had only 6 characters but the newer one had 7 characters. It might have changed through the years? But yeah check the closed authenticate thread. I even read there that an authentic one might have the stamp of the serial number crooked and uneven.


----------



## Antigone

nancdmd said:


> I have an older pandora that had only 6 characters but the newer one had 7 characters. It might have changed through the years? But yeah check the closed authenticate thread. I even read there that an authentic one might have the stamp of the serial number crooked and uneven.



Yeah, I have a Pandora from 2012 and it only has 6 characters. It was authenticated by two third party authenticators. They told me it depends on the year the bag was made.


----------



## nancdmd

Annawakes said:


> Hi, I'm no expert but I think the questions you raised are definitely red flags.  I agree the serial number looks fishy.  Shouldn't there be three letters followed by four numbers?
> 
> My new oxblood Pepe had the same color zipper inside and out.  Same with the leather tag.  The tag inside is also oxblood.  Also, this color looks rusty red in the picture.  Not sure if it ever was "oxblood".  Also, Did Givenchy ever make "oxblood" Pepe with gold hardware?  I don't know. I only just found Givenchy last year.  But all the oxblood Pepe's I've seen have silver.  So that makes me suspicious too.
> 
> Authenticate4u I've used twice.  The turnaround was terrible.  She had a family issue so basically ignored her customers for about a week.  No auto reply explaining the situation or anything.  I would not use them again.  But I don't really know who else to suggest.
> 
> Actually, if you're willing to be patient, I'd wait to get a new one on sale.  It'll probably be not much more than what you're thinking of paying for this one.  Check Farfetch every day!  Every day.  There are pandoras that pop up here and there (good colors too).  Right now there is a beige goat small that's 30 % off.  Sometimes they'll go 40% off.  That's how I got mine.  40% off isn't impossible, it's very possible.
> 
> As for this one, I would honestly stay away.  Just my opinion.



Thank you! Thank you!  for your input.  I think the seller mislabeled it as oxblood. I would expect oxblood to be a deeper maroon. I did search if givenchy did release this shade of red but its hard to tell in the pictures, so I'm not sure.

Yeah, I've been on the hunt for a reliable authenticator for givenchy. I will check other recommendations so wish me luck.

Wow! Didn't know 40% off is possible but yes you're right, I should be on the lookout. Thanks!


----------



## boeyshona

Annawakes said:


> I got the same one @boeyshona!  Small pepe in oxblood.  It arrived a couple days ago and it's my first time out with her today.  I'm very happy that it is perfect new from Farfetch, so pristine this time!  Here is a photo:



The colour is gorgeous isn’t it??? enjoy your new bag! Hehe it surprisingly able to match well with my floral dresses or edgey looks which I love!


----------



## nancdmd

Antigone said:


> Yeah, I have a Pandora from 2012 and it only has 6 characters. It was authenticated by two third party authenticators. They told me it depends on the year the bag was made.



Hi! May I ask which authenticator did you use? Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

nancdmd said:


> Hi! May I ask which authenticator did you use? Thank you!



Sent you a message.


----------



## natalia0128

Is that Pandora resell value less than Antigona.??? I checked in eBay. You can find pandora less than 1k


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

natalia0128 said:


> Is that Pandora resell value less than Antigona.??? I checked in eBay. You can find pandora less than 1k


Yes, I think the Pandora is a less in-demand style and has lower resale value.


----------



## highend

I'm not buying Pandoras as much as I used to, but couldn't resist these two minis during sale season


Oxblood goat chain mini and oxblood pepe traditional mini.  Same color by name but the pepe is definitely more intense and complex (by nature).

I tried several of the chain versions before...but ultimately never liked the colors or finishes until this one.  It was a great deal for only about $500.  Through not sure if I'd get any  more of the chain versions as I still prefer the traditional mini for its size and versatility.


----------



## Antigone

highend said:


> I'm not buying Pandoras as much as I used to, but couldn't resist these two minis during sale season
> View attachment 3948277
> 
> Oxblood goat chain mini and oxblood pepe traditional mini.  Same color by name but the pepe is definitely more intense and complex (by nature).
> .



Wow, oxblood really looks amazing in the Pepe leather!

Is the chain smaller than the traditional mini?


----------



## highend

Antigone said:


> Is the chain smaller than the traditional mini?


Yes, the chain version is smaller....mostly in width and depth although the height difference is not as noticeable.  Also the length of the chain is not adjustable.


----------



## Metope

Question: Has anyone successfully had their Pandora strap shortened?

I love both my medium and small, but the straps are too long. I'm not a crossbody bag fan, and I don't like bags dangling by my hip either! The small I'm fine with, I just tied a knot on the strap and now it's perfect. With the medium, I mostly use the handle for shoulder carry. After a while of carrying it that way though, it starts to really hurt my shoulder due to the handle being rolled (I prefer flat straps/handles). I can't tie a knot on the medium strap since it's too short for that, so I'm looking into having it shortened instead.

If you've had your Pandora strap shortened, could you tell me how you went about doing it? Is a local leather alteration place a good idea? Preferably I'd like to have it done without needing to ship it somewhere.


----------



## highend

Metope said:


> Question: Has anyone successfully had their Pandora strap shortened?
> 
> I love both my medium and small, but the straps are too long. I'm not a crossbody bag fan, and I don't like bags dangling by my hip either! The small I'm fine with, I just tied a knot on the strap and now it's perfect. With the medium, I mostly use the handle for shoulder carry. After a while of carrying it that way though, it starts to really hurt my shoulder due to the handle being rolled (I prefer flat straps/handles). I can't tie a knot on the medium strap since it's too short for that, so I'm looking into having it shortened instead.
> 
> If you've had your Pandora strap shortened, could you tell me how you went about doing it? Is a local leather alteration place a good idea? Preferably I'd like to have it done without needing to ship it somewhere.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tening-small-pandora-cross-body-strap.932393/


----------



## Metope

highend said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tening-small-pandora-cross-body-strap.932393/



Thank you! 

Sounds like a leather specialist/alteration place might be my best shot. I bought the bag over two years ago from HG Bags, so I won't have the backing of an official retailer like the lady in that thread. It's such a simple alteration though, so I'm not worried about the outcome. If anyone else are interested in doing the same, I can follow up on this post with pricing etc once I've done it!


----------



## ly_nette

Hey ladies, I am looking to buy a pandora bag. However, undecided on Pepe leather or the smooth leather options. leaning towards Pepe leather as I love the distressed leather look -however also thinking if this is still in trend? Showed it to a few friends and all of them asked me why the bag looks so crumbled. Lol.

Also, anyone knows what are the colors for spring/summer 2018? Thanks!


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

ly_nette said:


> Hey ladies, I am looking to buy a pandora bag. However, undecided on Pepe leather or the smooth leather options. leaning towards Pepe leather as I love the distressed leather look -however also thinking if this is still in trend? Showed it to a few friends and all of them asked me why the bag looks so crumbled. Lol.
> 
> Also, anyone knows what are the colors for spring/summer 2018? Thanks!



I have a medium Pandora in black Pepe leather. I love it because of the distressed look. I don’t have to baby it as much as I would with other leathers. It’s very unique and edgy. I love mine!!!


----------



## Antigone

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> I have a medium Pandora in black Pepe leather. I love it because of the distressed look. I don’t have to baby it as much as I would with other leathers. It’s very unique and edgy. I love mine!!!



Actually I agree. I have the medium pepe and the small goat. The Pandora is really special in the pepe leather.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

I also have a mini in goat and it’s definitely more delicate.


----------



## Antigone

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> I also have a mini in goat and it’s definitely more delicate.



But I read people saying that the goat is sturdier. In a few years, I'll know which one survives.  Anyway, another tip - for black Pepe Pandora, it will develop fading on the corners, I touch them up with Angelus acrylic paint and voila -- good as new!!!

The pepe Pandora looks really really cool.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

Antigone said:


> But I read people saying that the goat is sturdier. In a few years, I'll know which one survives.  Anyway, another tip - for black Pepe Pandora, it will develop fading on the corners, I touch them up with Angelus acrylic paint and voila -- good as new!!!
> 
> The pepe Pandora looks really really cool.



From my experience, the goat gets water stained (rain) very easily. I never take it out if there’s a chance of rain now. I just feel that the crinkled leather of the Pepe is a little more forgiving of wear and raindrops. Harder to see any little “oops”. (For the record, I treat all of my bags very well but sometimes accidents happen!)


----------



## Antigone

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> From my experience, the goat gets water stained (rain) very easily. I never take it out if there’s a chance of rain now. I just feel that the crinkled leather of the Pepe is a little more forgiving of wear and raindrops. Harder to see any little “oops”. (For the record, I treat all of my bags very well but sometimes accidents happen!)



Thank you!!! I have not used my small goat actually, it's just sitting there in my closet. I always seem to gravitate towards the Pepe.


----------



## Rina337

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> I also have a mini in goat and it’s definitely more delicate.



I have a mini, small pandora and a woc all in goat that get regular use. The only indication of use is the leather softening. A


----------



## natalia0128

my small pandora in grained leather.


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Anybody here with the clip on their pandora that looks like this? Its does not have the swivel. TIA!


----------



## LadyBond

highend said:


> I'm not buying Pandoras as much as I used to, but couldn't resist these two minis during sale season
> View attachment 3948277
> 
> Oxblood goat chain mini and oxblood pepe traditional mini.  Same color by name but the pepe is definitely more intense and complex (by nature).
> 
> I tried several of the chain versions before...but ultimately never liked the colors or finishes until this one.  It was a great deal for only about $500.  Through not sure if I'd get any  more of the chain versions as I still prefer the traditional mini for its size and versatility.




What a great deal! Love the pepe leather!


----------



## Antigone

For those with mini - does the thin strap hurt your shoulder when the bag if full?


----------



## TNgypsy

Antigone said:


> For those with mini - does the thin strap hurt your shoulder when the bag if full?



It doesn't hurt me when I fill it but I'm careful not to overfill because I like it to have some slouch. Because of the way the straps are attached to the bag, it looks like if it has too much weight in it continually it could put stress on the straps.


----------



## TNgypsy

.


----------



## Antigone

TNgypsy said:


> It doesn't hurt me when I fill it but I'm careful not to overfill because I like it to have some slouch. Because of the way the straps are attached to the bag, it looks like if it has too much weight in it continually it could put stress on the straps.



Thank you! I see pictures of the mini with straps almost damaged and I am wondering if the design predisposes it to be damaged. I already have a small so I am deciding if I need a mini.


----------



## TNgypsy

Antigone said:


> Thank you! I see pictures of the mini with straps almost damaged and I am wondering if the design predisposes it to be damaged. I already have a small so I am deciding if I need a mini.



I have a small too. I debated the mini since I had the small but I wanted something a little smaller for when the need arises. I first bought a Gucci Disco but then I returned it for the mini Pandora. I'm so glad I did. It's  roomy but petite. The small is an every day bag for me.  I'm tall so the long straps are a perfect length for me on both these bags.


----------



## TNgypsy

Delete - wrong topic


----------



## CSG

My first Givenchy... a Mini Pandora in Sheepskin! I love using the bag. Very spacious and comfortable to use.  Hubby is on the background


----------



## TNgypsy

CSG said:


> My first Givenchy... a Mini Pandora in Sheepskin! I love using the bag. Very spacious and comfortable to use.  Hubby is on the background



Great choice! Lovely!!![emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️


----------



## CSG

TNgypsy said:


> Great choice! Lovely!!![emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji173]️



Thanks! I had a hard time choosing between this and the mini antigona. Happy with my choice. This is my only mini crossbody bag. But now considering getting the balenciaga hip. Unsure yet because the balenciaga hip seem to have the same charm as the mini pandora. Don’t you think so?


----------



## TNgypsy

CSG said:


> Thanks! I had a hard time choosing between this and the mini antigona. Happy with my choice. This is my only mini crossbody bag. But now considering getting the balenciaga hip. Unsure yet because the balenciaga hip seem to have the same charm as the mini pandora. Don’t you think so?



I agree. Maybe you could get the hip in a different color? They're both great bags although I'm biased toward the Pandora [emoji4]


----------



## CSG

TNgypsy said:


> I agree. Maybe you could get the hip in a different color? They're both great bags although I'm biased toward the Pandora [emoji4]



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I actually wanted it in black but with yellow gold HW. I may also consider checking other colors.


----------



## Antigone

I debated between the Balenciaga Hip and the mini pandora too. I ended up getting both.  But I got the Hip on an awesome preloved price, and the mini Pandora on a discount too. I don't have the mini Pandora yet but I read it's roomier than the Hip. The Hip can hold my iphone 7plus, my trifold Michael Kors wallet, and actually that's it. I might need to resort to not using a wallet if I want to carry a sunglass case if I don't want it to be bulky. It really does not hold much.


----------



## CSG

Antigone said:


> I debated between the Balenciaga Hip and the mini pandora too. I ended up getting both.  But I got the Hip on an awesome preloved price, and the mini Pandora on a discount too. I don't have the mini Pandora yet but I read it's roomier than the Hip. The Hip can hold my iphone 7plus, my trifold Michael Kors wallet, and actually that's it. I might need to resort to not using a wallet if I want to carry a sunglass case if I don't want it to be bulky. It really does not hold much.



I am loving the mini pandora though I have used it once only. I also love the look of the hip but not sure if I need another crossbody bag HAHAHA!


----------



## Antigone

CSG said:


> I am loving the mini pandora though I have used it once only. I also love the look of the hip but not sure if I need another crossbody bag HAHAHA!



To be honest, I don't think you do if you already have a mini Pandora.


----------



## Antigone

Hi,

For those with the Pandora mini, does this happen?

"due to the way the bag was designed, the zip at the front small pocket may come off at the end of the zipper tracks if you pull the zip all the way to the end. This is a design feature that Givenchy have included on the bag and I just wanted to let you know in case this became a concern for you. It is very simple to put back on the tracks, pull the zip all the way to the end and slide it back in, essentially the same as that of a jacket. To avoid this happening, try not to open the zip all the way to the end and it will stay on the tracks."

Thanks


----------



## grnbri

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those with the Pandora mini, does this happen?
> 
> "due to the way the bag was designed, the zip at the front small pocket may come off at the end of the zipper tracks if you pull the zip all the way to the end. This is a design feature that Givenchy have included on the bag and I just wanted to let you know in case this became a concern for you. It is very simple to put back on the tracks, pull the zip all the way to the end and slide it back in, essentially the same as that of a jacket. To avoid this happening, try not to open the zip all the way to the end and it will stay on the tracks."
> 
> Thanks



What the heck?!  No way! I've had mine for 3 years now and I've never had the zipper off the track.


----------



## Antigone

grnbri said:


> What the heck?!  No way! I've had mine for 3 years now and I've never had the zipper off the track.



Yeah I thought that was weird too.


----------



## Dannadrew

Just posting my large (super hard find!) red leather pandora. Selling on eBay to fund a unicorn.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I found the Medium in Purple and I'm so happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, that the lining is black  (I don't like the beige lining ...)


----------



## EmmaPeel

It is a real beauty! Where did you find it? Is she preloved?

Today I ordered a new Pandora Logo Bag in the medium size. It is the one with the logo strap and I am not sure if I'd like the leather strap better. But the offer was really good so I will decide if it is a keeper after I have seen it in person.


----------



## Metope

Oh wow that purple is stunning! Makes me want a pandora in color, both of mine are black.


----------



## mollylope

Check out my review & used bag buying guide for the Givenchy Pandora! I have a include review of my sugar grained goatskin Medium Pandora. 

http://www.aufaitfinds.com/2018/04/givenchy-pandora-review-and-buying-guide/


----------



## purseaddict86

HI, Im trying to decide on the Pandora mini in the pebbled leather in either the black or the pearly gray. Has anyone had the PEARL GRAY and had experience with color transfer? I have so many black bags already but I also don't want to have to worry about color changing please let me know! here is a pic of the gray.


----------



## Gel07

Hi can anyone help me know if this pandora small aqua green is authentic?? Thank you so much!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!

I need to have a Pandora authenticated. I noticed the Givenchy Authentication thread is not that active. 

Any suggestions, please?

I don’t have the bag yet. I want it authenticated before purchasing. 

Thank you!


----------



## HKsai

Brought my pandora to work


----------



## Mavenchanel

Hi to all givenchy bag lover..im new here but im long time stalker in this forum...i have a dilemma...i brought a medium  pandora blk w shw last year for my birthday..and now since my bday is near..im planning to buy again a panda..but im buying medium black panda w shw..the only difference is the old panda is grained goat..and the new one is smooth calf...is it to much to have bag same style in same color?pls pls help


----------



## Antigone

Mavenchanel said:


> is it to much to have bag same style in same color?pls pls help



Uhm, I have three blacks with silver hardware in different leathers...


----------



## Mavenchanel

Antigone said:


> Uhm, I have three blacks with silver hardware in different leathers...


Oh..now im decided to buy that bag...i keep thinking if am i crazy to buy same bag...im actually in a hurry since its just a good deal..i will call my SA tom to keep the bag for me..thanks


----------



## Antigone

Mavenchanel said:


> Oh..now im decided to buy that bag...i keep thinking if am i crazy to buy same bag.



Just don't blame me! I think I can be kinda crazy too.


----------



## randr21

Mavenchanel said:


> Hi to all givenchy bag lover..im new here but im long time stalker in this forum...i have a dilemma...i brought a medium  pandora blk w shw last year for my birthday..and now since my bday is near..im planning to buy again a panda..but im buying medium black panda w shw..the only difference is the old panda is grained goat..and the new one is smooth calf...is it to much to have bag same style in same color?pls pls help


Not at all, if you really love it. Almost like a backup bc you should rotate them often to keep them new looking.


----------



## Mavenchanel

Antigone said:


> Just don't blame me! I think I can be kinda crazy too.


Dont worry i will not blame you..it was last year collection at that time i cannot buy the 2 bags because its only 50% and the one i brought is much cheaper than the other bag..it been a year that im hoping it will not sell out and get further discount...well i guess im just lucky...i found the bag today and it is further discounted


----------



## jennytiu

HKsai said:


> Brought my pandora to work



I want this to match my espadrilles!! Lovely bag! I am hesitating because I already have one in light pink. Then again, I also do have a brown Medium as well. 

It’s okay to buy multiples of it in different colors and materials. It depends on if you really want it. You can not go wrong with a Pandora. It’s beautiful and unique. Very well made as well.


----------



## dknh

Hi everyone,

I had a question about the pandora bag zipper pull hardware.  I noticed that on some bags the zipper pull hardware is very thin but on some, it's much larger and thicker.  Was it changed over the years or are the thin ones not authentic?  Please see picture of comparison. Thanks very much!


----------



## northernbirdie

I’m finally a member of the pandora club! I got this little beauty from NPN it’s smaller than my normal choices but I can fit in my continental purse and sunglasses with room to spare, for a mini it’s surprisingly big


----------



## Antigone

Does anyone have this mini patchwork Pandora? Reviews please? Wear and tear?

I have a medium lambskin braided handle and a Pepe. And a small goat. All of them are black.

Will I have a use for this that the black small goatskin will not be good for?

Is it easy to wear/match?


----------



## Antigone

Also, are there fakes of the printed Pandora? I'm eyeing a bag on eBay but I don't want to buy if there are a lot of replicas. The seller has a receipt though but well, I have read receipts are easy to fake too.


----------



## dodgygirl

dknh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a question about the pandora bag zipper pull hardware.  I noticed that on some bags the zipper pull hardware is very thin but on some, it's much larger and thicker.  Was it changed over the years or are the thin ones not authentic?  Please see picture of comparison. Thanks very much!
> 
> View attachment 4105540
> View attachment 4105541


It was changed over the years. I'm not sure when though! HTH

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lia Pratitha

hi all! really need your help. I'm eyeing on this bag but can't decide whether it's fake or not. can you please help authenticate it? many thanks


----------



## madbag3342

I just put a pre-loved Pandora in oxblood on layaway and thought I'd hop over here to see what all you Pandora-lovers are talking about. Thought it was sooo funny when I read the first posts, back in 2010, that talked about the Pandora being a short-term fad that would end up on the sales rack. That's some eight-year-long short-term fad!


----------



## randr21

madbag3342 said:


> I just put a pre-loved Pandora in oxblood on layaway and thought I'd hop over here to see what all you Pandora-lovers are talking about. Thought it was sooo funny when I read the first posts, back in 2010, that talked about the Pandora being a short-term fad that would end up on the sales rack. That's some eight-year-long short-term fad!


Unless CWK the new creative director decides to retire this design, we should keep seeing it...esp since ppl are still buying it. She may update it too. I think it's such a iconic bag for Givenchy.


----------



## gie121

Hello! Just want to ask if anyone has encountered a Givenchy Pandora Medium in pepe leather black that comes with BLUE zipper and stitchings all over? Thank you


----------



## randr21

gie121 said:


> Hello! Just want to ask if anyone has encountered a Givenchy Pandora Medium in pepe leather black that comes with BLUE zipper and stitchings all over? Thank you


Not unless it was introduced as a new change recently...never seen any contrasting seams.


----------



## gie121

randr21 said:


> Not unless it was introduced as a new change recently...never seen any contrasting seams.



Thanks so much!


----------



## elzi

Over the years I’ve changed my Pandora from a mini to a small to a medium! LOL. But I will always have one in my collection!


----------



## boeyshona

gie121 said:


> Hello! Just want to ask if anyone has encountered a Givenchy Pandora Medium in pepe leather black that comes with BLUE zipper and stitchings all over? Thank you



It may be like that if the previous owner dyed the bag from blue to black?


----------



## elzi

Just some eye candy and slouchy goodness


----------



## boeyshona

Omg saw this givenchy in croc embossed leather in the preloved market (but brand new condition) and I just have to have it! ITS BEAUTIFUL and it’s on its first day out!


----------



## randr21

boeyshona said:


> Omg saw this givenchy in croc embossed leather in the preloved market (but brand new condition) and I just have to have it! ITS BEAUTIFUL and it’s on its first day out!
> 
> View attachment 4145302


White unicorn...I own the panda and ant and they are soooooo hard to come by. Brand new is amazing find. Hope u didn't have to sell an organ for it. Congrats.


----------



## boeyshona

randr21 said:


> White unicorn...I own the panda and ant and they are soooooo hard to come by. Brand new is amazing find. Hope u didn't have to sell an organ for it. Congrats.



Yes I was quite surprised at the condition since I believe this bag was released in 2012/2013? Lol the seller bought and kept it unused! What a great find! ☺️ The nubuck leather is so different and very unique - hopefully it adapts to rain well though. It always almost rains in my country. 

Haha I probably would need to sell an organ next if I get another Givenchy


----------



## randr21

boeyshona said:


> Yes I was quite surprised at the condition since I believe this bag was released in 2012/2013? Lol the seller bought and kept it unused! What a great find! [emoji5] The nubuck leather is so different and very unique - hopefully it adapts to rain well though. It always almost rains in my country.
> 
> Haha I probably would need to sell an organ next if I get another Givenchy


I have several bags also in new condition, so guess I'm not only one. Too pretty to carry out...but lucky for those who can find it.

I pretreat mine with nubuck specific spray, so I can use it with more ease if mind. [emoji4]


----------



## boeyshona

randr21 said:


> I have several bags also in new condition, so guess I'm not only one. Too pretty to carry out...but lucky for those who can find it.
> 
> I pretreat mine with nubuck specific spray, so I can use it with more ease if mind. [emoji4]



Ah I’ve never heard of a nubuck spray - will look into that! Any brands you recommend?


----------



## randr21

boeyshona said:


> Ah I’ve never heard of a nubuck spray - will look into that! Any brands you recommend?


This is what I used.  It comes in clear as well as darker? colors.  you should be able to find it online.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Collonil...8438&wl11=online&wl12=192497625&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## boeyshona

randr21 said:


> This is what I used.  It comes in clear as well as darker? colors.  you should be able to find it online.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Collonil...8438&wl11=online&wl12=192497625&wl13=&veh=sem



Thank you so much! This is helpful!


----------



## naataalzz

Does anyone have an idea when givenchy go on sale? I’m trying to get my hands on a medium Pandora in either black or cement color, which I know will be hard to find on sale. I had purchased one a couple years ago but have since sold it and I regret it. Any information would help thanks!


----------



## alla.miss

naataalzz said:


> Does anyone have an idea when givenchy go on sale? I’m trying to get my hands on a medium Pandora in either black or cement color, which I know will be hard to find on sale. I had purchased one a couple years ago but have since sold it and I regret it. Any information would help thanks!



I don’t think the black would go on sale and cement is color from a previous season and you can find it only on the secondary market, but this season they have a taupey-grey color for all sizes (mini, small, med) which you may consider.
Check out givenchy on line retailers, some have a 10% for subscription.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

How many pandoras does a woman really need ?


----------



## alla.miss

I’d like to have at least 5 pandoras in diff sizes and colors [emoji16]


----------



## akarp317

I now have 4. I think that’s a healthy number.


----------



## randr21

I have 8, and they're all glorious.  Love the new sporty straps.


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> How many pandoras does a woman really need ?


Looks like the right amount to me!


----------



## boeyshona

randr21 said:


> I have 8, and they're all glorious.  Love the new sporty straps.



Wow 8!!! Please show all your pandora babies together!!


----------



## ceriseluster

My most stunning pandora


----------



## rdgldy

ceriseluster said:


> My most stunning pandora
> 
> View attachment 4201042


love this one!!


----------



## ceriseluster

rdgldy said:


> love this one!!


Thank you. One of my most favorites.


----------



## randr21

boeyshona said:


> Wow 8!!! Please show all your pandora babies together!!


I think I have them all in the thread share your g family pic (not sure if that's the title)...towards the latter pages [emoji4]


----------



## randr21

ceriseluster said:


> My most stunning pandora
> 
> View attachment 4201042


Wowsers, stunning is perfect word. And even more perfect now accessory with animal prints!


----------



## lionheart

Hi I'm new to this thread but i just wanted to say how much i love the Givenchy Pandora since it looks so cuteee and is so functional


----------



## lionheart

purseaddict86 said:


> HI, Im trying to decide on the Pandora mini in the pebbled leather in either the black or the pearly gray. Has anyone had the PEARL GRAY and had experience with color transfer? I have so many black bags already but I also don't want to have to worry about color changing please let me know! here is a pic of the gray.


OOOFF absolutely love the colour of this bag


----------



## casseyelsie

ceriseluster said:


> My most stunning pandora
> 
> View attachment 4201042



Oh man.  I love animal print


----------



## Antigone

Sold my pristine Givenchy Pandora small in goatskin because I want to be a minimalist. Now I really miss it!!  I thought it was redundant since I have a medium Pepe already.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Antigone said:


> Sold my pristine Givenchy Pandora small in goatskin *because I want to be a minimalist*. Now I really miss it!!  I thought it was redundant since I have a medium Pepe already.


I'm sorry for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bad idea  at least when it comes to bags , imo 
Just as foolish as leaving "my comfort zone" ... Why the heck should someone do that ??
Such stupid "life guides" are currently circulating 
Just kidding


----------



## Antigone

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm sorry for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad idea  at least when it comes to bags , imo



I should have kept it since looking at it was giving me so much joy.


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> I should have kept it since looking at it was giving me so much joy.


I hope you can restock this beautiful bag soon (if you wish of course)!
If it brings you so much joy and you use it all the time, I think you should fill the "void" in your wardrobe and soul with a new and pretty small panda 
I love panda so much! One of the best and most comfortable bags for me


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> I hope you can restock this beautiful bag soon (if you wish of course)!
> If it brings you so much joy and you use it all the time, I think you should fill the "void" in your wardrobe and soul with a new and pretty small panda



Actually I'm stopping myself from but I feel like I will end up repurchasing it. So much for minimalism!


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Actually I'm stopping myself from but I feel like I will end up repurchasing it. So much for minimalism!


I like the idea of minimalism! Have been long thinking about it myself, but I think for now I won't go completely minimal, but a big plus is that I stopped buying multiple things and overall shop more consciously (try to match everything with everything in my wardrobe, buy only what I like and will use a lot). Frankly speaking it added a lot of stress in my life, because it's such a pain for me to choose!


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> but a big plus is that I stopped buying multiple things and overall shop more consciously



Exactly why I sold the goatskin, because I thought since have the pepe medium which I use for travelling, it's already redundant. I should have justified the small goatskin as more of an everyday bag! Oh well.


----------



## rdgldy

Antigone said:


> Sold my pristine Givenchy Pandora small in goatskin because I want to be a minimalist. Now I really miss it!!  I thought it was redundant since I have a medium Pepe already.


Have one in medium and it’s never leaving, lol.


----------



## bee_happi_oweiz

Hi everyone,

I've been eyeing the Givenchy Pandora for so long now but only recently have I decided on what size I prefer. It's such a beautiful bag 
Would like to seek your input if you could help authenticate this Pandora small bag I saw being sold online please?









Thank you.


----------



## rdgldy

bee_happi_oweiz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been eyeing the Givenchy Pandora for so long now but only recently have I decided on what size I prefer. It's such a beautiful bag
> Would like to seek your input if you could help authenticate this Pandora small bag I saw being sold online please?
> 
> View attachment 4229451
> View attachment 4229452
> View attachment 4229453
> View attachment 4229454
> View attachment 4229455
> View attachment 4229456
> 
> 
> Thank you.


There is no Givenchy authentication thread currently. It is recommended that you use a paid authentication service.


----------



## bee_happi_oweiz

rdgldy said:


> There is no Givenchy authentication thread currently. It is recommended that you use a paid authentication service.


Thanks for your reco!


----------



## Antigone

So minimalist me is missing the small goatskin terribly.

Is $1215 US a good sale price for the small goatskin?


----------



## Antigone

Hi again,

This is described as "pebbled leather".

This is the goatskin right?


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Hi again,
> 
> This is described as "pebbled leather".
> 
> This is the goatskin right?


Yes, that's goatskin. If this is the small one that was quoted as 12xx, it's a decent price since its black and hopefully bnwt.

Btw, century 21 has a small black panda for 1040. Why not get that?


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> Yes, that's goatskin. If this is the small one that was quoted as 12xx, it's a decent price since its black and hopefully bnwt.



Yes, it's brand new from Vietti Crans Montana in Switzerland via Farfetch. It was on sale for $1500 then Farfetch has a 20% off final sale promo.


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Yes, it's brand new from Vietti Crans Montana in Switzerland via Farfetch. It was on sale for $1500 then Farfetch has a 20% off final sale promo.


Just edited my post to say check out century21 site. Saw a small black one for 1040.


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> Just edited my post to say check out century21 site. Saw a small black one for 1040.



Thanks! Great deal!! I'm in Australia though. Farfetch's $1200 is inclusive of the customs duty.


----------



## randr21

Antigone said:


> Thanks! Great deal!! I'm in Australia though. Farfetch's $1200 is inclusive of the customs duty.



Ah, ok. In that case, good deal.


----------



## Antigone

randr21 said:


> Ah, ok. In that case, good deal.



Actually I had one before, which I sold because I was trying to be a minimalist. But I've been really missing it. lol. Let's see how I feel when it arrives.


----------



## foxgal

Antigone said:


> Hi again,
> 
> This is described as "pebbled leather".
> 
> This is the goatskin right?



Lol...was just looking at this exact bag! In the same boat as you...used to have one and regret it! But don’t worry... I won’t be shopping until next year. Would love to see pics if you get this bag.


----------



## Antigone

foxgal said:


> Lol...was just looking at this exact bag! In the same boat as you...used to have one and regret it! But don’t worry... I won’t be shopping until next year. Would love to see pics if you get this bag.



 Bag just arrived! Trying to decide how I feel about it. I have seven days to decide!


----------



## Antigone

Has anyone gotten the small Pandora for under $1k?


----------



## Antigone

Small black goatskin Pandora I meant


----------



## Antigone

Wondering if I should return the new black small goatskin Pandora bag I bought and wait for Thanksgiving sales. Paid $1215 inclusive of shipping and customs duty to Australia.

Don’t really need it now so I can wait if there are possibly cheaper deals to be had come Thanksgiving sales.


----------



## alla.miss

I am not sure if you can get a black goat small pandora for under 1000$. I think it is so dependant on your local tax.
For example in my country I don't pay tax for under 1000Euro online purchase per month.
Also waiting for black friday sales, problem is 1) not to wind everything down beforehand 2) not let the desired items slip away


----------



## alla.miss

anyone seen in real life these two colours? they also come for antigonas.
please let me know how they look like if some one checks out the boutique.
I am very much attracted by reds and neutrals, but I am afraid that this pink may turn out bold fuchsia and the grey may be too brownish.


----------



## Antigone

alla.miss said:


> I am not sure if you can get a black goat small pandora for under 1000$. I think it is so dependant on your local tax.
> For example in my country I don't pay tax for under 1000Euro online purchase per month.
> Also waiting for black friday sales, problem is 1) not to wind everything up before 2) not let the desired items slip away



Basically I’m wondering for how low it can go or has gone in the past thanksgiving and holiday sales.

Mine was probably around $1k but with tax came to $1215.


----------



## alla.miss

Antigone said:


> Basically I’m wondering for how low it can go or has gone in the past thanksgiving and holiday sales.
> 
> Mine was probably around $1k but with tax came to $1215.


I've seen some pandoras during end season sale (not thanksgiving) go down 30% from retail, medium and small black, red mini.. beige also. They would go down even further, maybe extra 10-15% at the very end of sale, but normally by this time every good color and non-embellished model would have been sold out. There is a chance, but very scarce.
not talking you into this bag by the way  return it if this is a big headache, there will be more.


----------



## rdgldy

Antigone said:


> Wondering if I should return the new black small goatskin Pandora bag I bought and wait for Thanksgiving sales. Paid $1215 inclusive of shipping and customs duty to Australia.
> 
> Don’t really need it now so I can wait if there are possibly cheaper deals to be had come Thanksgiving sales.


I would think more seasonal things would go on sale, perhaps not a black one.  I purchased an embellished black small one at sale time and a seasonal color mini pepe but neither was a classic color.


----------



## Antigone

Thanks @rdgldy  and @alla.miss. In that case, I should probably hold on to this bag.


----------



## Renae Rodriguez

Hi! I'm new here and have been lusting over the Givenchy Pandora forever. I'm thinking that maybe I'll finally pull the trigger soon and get one of the small or mini black bags. The only thing is, I'm wondering which versions of the leather will hold up better over time? This will my first high end bag so I want to be sure I'm choosing a leather that won't wear really badly. Does anyone have any suggestions or input? For example, I read somewhere that the Pepe bags can wear poorly because the leather is so soft.


----------



## Antigone

Renae Rodriguez said:


> The only thing is, I'm wondering which versions of the leather will hold up better over time?



Goatskin.


----------



## Chiichan

Renae Rodriguez said:


> Hi! I'm new here and have been lusting over the Givenchy Pandora forever. I'm thinking that maybe I'll finally pull the trigger soon and get one of the small or mini black bags. The only thing is, I'm wondering which versions of the leather will hold up better over time? This will my first high end bag so I want to be sure I'm choosing a leather that won't wear really badly. Does anyone have any suggestions or input? For example, I read somewhere that the Pepe bags can wear poorly because the leather is so soft.



I’m a fan of the Pepe leather though I’m biased bc mine is Pepe. But I have seen pictures of Kate Beckinsale and her Pepe large Pandora and it looks like the wrinkles have smoothed a lot. Not sure if that would bother you?


----------



## Renae Rodriguez

Chiichan said:


> Not sure if that would bother you?


It might... I LOVE the Pepe bags. I think the washed/tumbled leather is beautiful. I think I would want my best shot at keeping my bag looking as new as possible for as long as possible though.


----------



## Antigone

For what it's worth, I have a pepe Pandora and the wear on the edges can easily be remedied by some Angelus paint. Some can even be buffed out by leather conditioner.

It looks so rock and roll.


----------



## Chiichan

Renae Rodriguez said:


> It might... I LOVE the Pepe bags. I think the washed/tumbled leather is beautiful. I think I would want my best shot at keeping my bag looking as new as possible for as long as possible though.



Ah yeah, the thing about Pepe bags is that they kinda always look a little “loved”. I have a black one and it doesn’t any different from when I got it minus the slight smoothing of the wrinkles. But I have seen plenty of preloved Pepe’s that are lighter in color and they don’t look as rich. Goatskin would definitely look “newer” in the long run.


----------



## Antigone

Chiichan said:


> Ah yeah, the thing about Pepe bags is that they kinda always look a little “loved”. I have a black one and it doesn’t any different from when I got it minus the slight smoothing of the wrinkles. But I have seen plenty of preloved Pepe’s that are lighter in color and they don’t look as rich. Goatskin would definitely look “newer” in the long run.



True! The edge os my pepe look even better (because I treated it) than the ones on display at the store when I went.


----------



## Chiichan

Antigone said:


> True! The edge os my pepe look even better (because I treated it) than the ones on display at the store when I went.



Right! I’ve gone into the store carrying my Pandora while admiring the Pandora’s on display and SA’s have thought mine was a bag of theirs.


----------



## Metope

@Antigone I got my small black goat almost exactly a year ago from HG Bags with their 25% discount code. It ended up being below $1k. HG Bags run 20%, 25% and even the occasional 30% codes on already low prices. They don't seem to have any Givenchy in stock right now though, and I rarely see Pandoras there these days. If I were you I'd hang on to the one you have.


----------



## Antigone

Metope said:


> @Antigone If I were you I'd hang on to the one you have.



Thank you! Will most probably do so.


----------



## Antigone

I ended up returning the bag because it had a defect.

Anyway, scored another small goat from the Farfetch sale. The bag came from Stefania Mode in Italy. Does anyone have any experience with this boutique? Do I need to have the bag authenticated?


----------



## Annawakes

I really need some help deciding which Pandora to keep.  I bought so many during the Farfetch sale because I didn’t know which one I want.  These are my choices:

- Small black wrinkled
- Small black grained
- Small charcoal wrinkled
- Medium black grained

I returned a Medium charcoal wrinkled because for that size, I feel like I really prefer black. 

I really need a sturdy, carefree every day bag.  For that I’m thinking small size is best.  But I cannot decide what leather/color.  I think black looks best in Pandora’s, so then a small black......but which leather???  

My questions are:
- I plan to use the small every day.  Is it wasteful to also have a medium that sits unused most of the time?  I may use it for traveling.  Or the few occasions I need a bigger bag.  Although for that I have a nylon longchamp tote I beat up mercilessly.  Please tell me how you use your medium, if you have both sizes!
- Is it weird to have the same grained leather in both sizes, or should I go for the wrinkled in small?
- or should I go for the charcoal in small for a totally different leather/color?
- another thought, I could go for grained in both sizes, since I prefer black anyway, and then.  Look for a mini in wrinkled black, which I also really really love.  What about this option?

They are all arriving over the next few days.  I got the black wrinkled one already.  Here is a pic.  What do you think?  It is already quite soft, I checked the serial number, it was made in early 2017.  I wish they’d sent me a newer one, but of course I can’t choose.

Please help me with advice!  Thank you!


----------



## Chiichan

I think if you prefer the Pandora in black, you should keep the small black wrinkled one. Since your Medium is Grained. But so you have variety if I had to choose between the ones you bought, I say key the Medium grained and the small charcoal.


----------



## Antigone

If it were me, I'd choose:

Medium in Grained - the size is too large for my everyday needs, but great for travelling
Small wrinkled - it looks soooo rocker chic


OR

Medium in Grained
Small Charcoal


----------



## alla.miss

Medium panda is a great everyday bag for me, so I would choose a med grained black. Yes it’s big, but hugs the body nicely. Then I would go for a small panda, but some other color. My faves are red, gray, dusty pink and blue.


----------



## Annawakes

Chiichan said:


> I think if you prefer the Pandora in black, you should keep the small black wrinkled one. Since your Medium is Grained. But so you have variety if I had to choose between the ones you bought, I say key the Medium grained and the small charcoal.





Antigone said:


> If it were me, I'd choose:
> 
> Medium in Grained - the size is too large for my everyday needs, but great for travelling
> Small wrinkled - it looks soooo rocker chic
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> Medium in Grained
> Small Charcoal





alla.miss said:


> Medium panda is a great everyday bag for me, so I would choose a med grained black. Yes it’s big, but hugs the body nicely. Then I would go for a small panda, but some other color. My faves are red, gray, dusty pink and blue.



Thanks for your input!  I think I will definitely be keeping the medium grained then.  Now, I would like to keep a small wrinkled, but the charcoal one arrived yesterday and it is defective!  Pics attached.  The strap attachment loops are in front of, instead of behind, the handle.  The black one is correct, the charcoal one is not.  I was so upset.  It made me question the authenticity of the charcoal bag.....and then *also* the authenticity of the black wrinkled.....since they both came from the same boutique!  PM me for the name.

Now, I’ve decided to send both wrinkled smalls back because I don’t want anything to do with that boutique.  I’m bummed because I really did want to keep the black one!

I think the reason why these Pandora’s were so heavily discounted is that they may be manufacturer rejects?  Or at least defective in some way?  The black medium that’s arriving today is actually the second one I bought because the zipper got stuck on the first one!  I had to ask my dad to help me unstuck it using a tiny screwdriver to carefully push the zipper back out.  So that one was defective too, in my opinion, even though we were able to get the zipper unstuck.  I’d be paranoid every time I unzipped it that it would get stuck again.

So, I’ll look at these last two that are arriving today (black small grained and black medium grained, again).  Cross my fingers they are near perfect.  If not, I’m sending them back and will probably never fall for these discount prices on Farfetch again.  So maybe I’m not so lucky after all!


----------



## Annawakes

Sorry, I want to rant some more!  Honestly, I am so sick of chasing after these sale Pandora’s that I am thisclose to just returning them all and going to Saks or Neimans to buy one off the shelf.

This is actually my fourth time buying small black grained because every time, every single time, they have arrived in a too small box so that the bag is squashed.  It’s so frustrating.  Last time I bought one from ssense for about $1200 usd.  Pic below is what it looked like when it arrived.  And pic of what I want it to look like, the ones you see in the store.

So, I’ll look at the one coming today but if it is squashed again, I’m just sending them all back and getting one from Saks once all my refunds come back in.


----------



## randr21

Stick to ur convictions if u feel that strongly about it. At least with saks, u know u can walk into store n talk to someone face to face if theres an issue. Hope the others arrive without issues.

I love my med pandas btw.


----------



## alla.miss

I understand your frustration! That's the down side of shopping on-line sadly.
But I hope your returns and refunds will run smoothly and fast so you can finally grab a panda you like!
A bit shocked about the faulty small wrinkled one.. can it be this mess with handles!? never thought..
Anyhow you keep the medium one at least and it's a great bag


----------



## Annawakes

alla.miss said:


> I understand your frustration! That's the down side of shopping on-line sadly.
> But I hope your returns and refunds will run smoothly and fast so you can finally grab a panda you like!
> A bit shocked about the faulty small wrinkled one.. can it be this mess with handles!? never thought..
> Anyhow you keep the medium one at least and it's a great bag


I was shocked too!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi all, just an update.  I’m cautiously optimistic about this small black grained that just arrived.  It is not too squashed, as I feared.

However, I was wondering about the zippers.  When they are closed, is it normal to have the ends look like this?  With a triangular gap?  Pics below.  It is the same for both zippers on the bag.

If this is normal, I think I will keep this one!  But it seems kind of weird to me. I don’t have a small grained to compare to......  Please let me know!  Thank you!


----------



## Antigone

Here’s mine from Farfetch. Mine came from Stefania Mode in Italy.

Is this normal?


----------



## Annawakes

Antigone said:


> Here’s mine from Farfetch. Mine came from Stefania Mode in Italy.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yours looks really good!  The zipper appears to go to the end, and even then the zipper ends are more hidden than mine.  My zipper ends are really obvious, with the triangular gap.  Hmmm.


----------



## Antigone

One doesn't go all the way to the end though.

Hope people who have the small grained can chime in.


----------



## highend

Annawakes said:


> Hi all, just an update.  I’m cautiously optimistic about this small black grained that just arrived.  It is not too squashed, as I feared.
> 
> However, I was wondering about the zippers.  When they are closed, is it normal to have the ends look like this?  With a triangular gap?  Pics below.  It is the same for both zippers on the bag.
> 
> If this is normal, I think I will keep this one!  But it seems kind of weird to me. I don’t have a small grained to compare to......  Please let me know!  Thank you!


You will find your answers within this thread.


----------



## Annawakes

highend said:


> You will find your answers within this thread.


Ah!  I found the discussion back from 2016 I believe.  I’m pretty sure I’m keeping this bag and perhaps the leather will soften up near the ends there, so that I can zip it all the way.  Otherwise it is not too noticeable.  I just love the thick and soft leather, it is divine.

To finish my saga, I think I am also keeping the medium black grained too.  Even though everybody in my life is telling me the two bags look identical.  But y’all understand....so I think I WILL keep both....and in doing so I am leaving myself the option of a mini in Pepe.   Lol.


----------



## alla.miss

Annawakes said:


> Ah!  I found the discussion back from 2016 I believe.  I’m pretty sure I’m keeping this bag and perhaps the leather will soften up near the ends there, so that I can zip it all the way.  Otherwise it is not too noticeable.  I just love the thick and soft leather, it is divine.
> 
> To finish my saga, I think I am also keeping the medium black grained too.  Even though everybody in my life is telling me the two bags look identical.  But y’all understand....so I think I WILL keep both....and in doing so I am leaving myself the option of a mini in Pepe.   Lol.


oh you know you can never have too many bags that you like 
btw red mini is hard to find.. I saw small in red here and there this season, but not mini..


----------



## Annawakes

Omg, I cannot control myself.  I just ordered a mini black Pepe!  Aargh.  I’m irritated at myself.


----------



## Chiichan

Annawakes said:


> Ah!  I found the discussion back from 2016 I believe.  I’m pretty sure I’m keeping this bag and perhaps the leather will soften up near the ends there, so that I can zip it all the way.  Otherwise it is not too noticeable.  I just love the thick and soft leather, it is divine.
> 
> To finish my saga, I think I am also keeping the medium black grained too.  Even though everybody in my life is telling me the two bags look identical.  But y’all understand....so I think I WILL keep both....and in doing so I am leaving myself the option of a mini in Pepe.   Lol.



I think there’s a pretty big difference between the small and medium size. Lol. But the Pandora’s silhouette is probably one of my favorites and it would be the bag I’d get multiples of.


----------



## randr21

Annawakes said:


> Omg, I cannot control myself.  I just ordered a mini black Pepe!  Aargh.  I’m irritated at myself.


Lack of self control is rampant, esp during sale season. I just received my sixth beauty shipment and another one not yet shipped. I dont even have enough face space to wear all this makeup...but its just fun to play.

Compared to that, bags r easier. I just have to pick one and go. And if you love pandas, then so be it.


----------



## prattedu

Just got my Panda small in goat from Farfetch 
Never own Givenchy before but when I saw the sale on farfetch just ordered it lol 
Thought it was really really cheap compare to retail price which comes out to $2036 w/ tax if I get it from boutique. Bought it for $1068.

also I do not have much knowledge about Givenchy serial code. but mine looks slight off to me since they are not in straight line.
Should I keep it or not
Still Debating

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Antigone

It seems a lot of us got a small goat from Farfetch last Black Friday sale!


----------



## Antigone

Are you keeping the Pandora you bought from last sale?


----------



## prattedu

Antigone said:


> Are you keeping the Pandora you bought from last sale?


 Nope 
I'm returning it back tomorrow so sad


----------



## Antigone

prattedu said:


> Nope
> I'm returning it back tomorrow so sad


Why?


----------



## Annawakes

This is a pic of the color aubergine.  I thought I was going to be a deep dark purple, like eggplant.  It is not.  It is a dark red that’s not as attractive as oxblood, in my opinion.  So this is going back.


----------



## Annawakes

How soft does a small grained goat get, and how long did it take for yours to get that soft?

I recently bought a small grained goat, and a mini pepe.  I really love the softness of the mini pepe, but the grained goat is more stiff and boxy.  If I used it every day for 6 months, will it get much softer?  

Once I ordered a small grained goat from Yoogis, that was listed as "Like New", and it was so soft that it literally puddled into a heap when I set it down.  Like, completely flat.  It was so weird - I know grained goats are pretty stiff when new, so I wasn't expecting that from Yoogis "Like New" description.  Anyway, is it reasonable to expect that my grained goat will get as soft as a pepe, with continued use??


----------



## highend

..finally pounced on this zebra velvet small pandora I'd been stalking all season when it popped up for 60% off during the BG holiday clearance 


I knew it be the perfect big sister to my pony hair animal print mini I've had and adored for ages


I wore it the other day with a casual outfit and got so many compliments.  I love that it's also a more carefree velvet than some of the velvet Gucci and SLs I've tried this season.   

While I'm not buying pandoras like I used to, I knew I had to have this one (_ad pic_)


_Pandoras never "get old"....hope they keep making them in interesting variations!_


----------



## Annawakes

highend said:


> ..finally pounced on this zebra velvet small pandora I'd been stalking all season when it popped up for 60% off during the BG holiday clearance
> View attachment 4297270
> 
> I knew it be the perfect big sister to my pony hair animal print mini I've had and adored for ages
> View attachment 4297273
> 
> I wore it the other day with a casual outfit and got so many compliments.  I love that it's also a more carefree velvet than some of the velvet Gucci and SLs I've tried this season.
> 
> While I'm not buying pandoras like I used to, I knew I had to have this one (_ad pic_)
> View attachment 4297274
> 
> _Pandoras never "get old"....hope they keep making them in interesting variations!_


Wow, it looks so soft and cuddly!  Congrats!!!


----------



## highend

Annawakes said:


> How soft does a small grained goat get, and how long did it take for yours to get that soft?
> 
> I recently bought a small grained goat, and a mini pepe.  I really love the softness of the mini pepe, but the grained goat is more stiff and boxy.  If I used it every day for 6 months, will it get much softer?
> 
> Once I ordered a small grained goat from Yoogis, that was listed as "Like New", and it was so soft that it literally puddled into a heap when I set it down.  Like, completely flat.  It was so weird - I know grained goats are pretty stiff when new, so I wasn't expecting that from Yoogis "Like New" description.  Anyway, is it reasonable to expect that my grained goat will get as soft as a pepe, with continued use??


....just seeing this....attached is a pic of my goat medium that I posted recently in another thread that I've had for >5 years.  


I don't recall how long it took to relax....but I think wearing it a lot will speed the process along.  I also have a caramel goat one I bought a year prior that looks similar as I pretty much wore nonstop when I got it.  In contrast, I have a mastic goat pandora from a couple years ago that I wear less frequently that hasn't softened as much. HTH


----------



## coly coly

Does any one know the price of a mini pandora now?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

finally I found the medium in a beautiful light grey with the black lining


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Pollie-Jean said:


> finally I found the medium in a beautiful light grey with the black lining



Great find!

I’m also considering a gray one. What is the official color name for this one?

Do you plan on protecting it?  Hesitant to purchase a gray bag, because I’m worried of stains and discolorations. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BlackGrayRed said:


> Great find!
> 
> I’m also considering a gray one. What is the official color name for this one?
> 
> Do you plan on protecting it?  Hesitant to purchase a gray bag, because I’m worried of stains and discolorations. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know the color , it's preowned
and no , 
I leave it untreated because the leather is perfect


----------



## Pollie-Jean

highend said:


> View attachment 4297301


Love this


----------



## grnbri

Falling in love with my purple panda again.  My new wallet matches it so well!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

grnbri said:


> Falling in love with my purple panda again.  My new wallet matches it so well!


Wow , that makes me awake !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love the Pandora style , it's just perfect for me , so I'm waiting for this one , color is ocean blue


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the Pandora style , it's just perfect for me , so I'm waiting for this one , color is ocean blue


Me too, if they ever get rid of this style, I'll be sitting pretty with all of mine.

What a great blue! Perfect with the silver hw. Goatskin really brings out vibrant colors.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> Me too, *if they ever get rid of this style, I'll be sitting pretty with all of mine.*
> 
> What a great blue! Perfect with the silver hw. Goatskin really brings out vibrant colors.


 exactly ! Should Givenchy ever do that then they would have to be ashamed !!
The Pandora is an absolutely timeless design , imo


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I just purchased a small grey Pepe Pandora that popped up on the RealReal. It’s the color and leather combination I’ve been stalking. I’ve never spent so much on a bag before so I feel kind of sick about it/excited. It was kind of impulsive just now, but I’ve been obsessed for like a year. Eek!


----------



## PinkTulip

OhHelloDoll said:


> I just purchased a small grey Pepe Pandora that popped up on the RealReal. It’s the color and leather combination I’ve been stalking. I’ve never spent so much on a bag before so I feel kind of sick about it/excited. It was kind of impulsive just now, but I’ve been obsessed for like a year. Eek!


Good luck--you'll love it!!!! Pandoras are the best. Carrying one even convinced my mom to get one.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

PinkTulip said:


> Good luck--you'll love it!!!! Pandoras are the best. Carrying one even convinced my mom to get one.


Thanks! Yeah, I felt like I’d be kicking myself if I didn’t go for it.


----------



## akarp317

This past Friday, tragedy struck. I was out in Brooklyn NY and had my small Pandora stolen i didn’t even notice until it was gone! I know there are plenty of pandas out there but I never see this particular tricolor one (other than full price on givenchy.com which I cant afford). I just hope they try to sell it on eBay or to a consignment site so I can buy it back! If anyone sees this color combo for sale I would be forever grateful if you can let me know


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi ladies,

I bought a small Pepe Pandora in a light tan last month, preloved and I love it! 

I’m now thinking of getting a black but want it to be different. In your experience, would a medium or large be the better size? I’m about 5ft and love a cross body but am worried the large might be too big?

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought a small Pepe Pandora in a light tan last month, preloved and I love it!
> 
> I’m now thinking of getting a black but want it to be different. In your experience, would a medium or large be the better size? I’m about 5ft and love a cross body but am worried the large might be too big?
> 
> Thank you!


Large might be too big crossbody for your height imo, but some ppl like that so dont let that stop u from trying one on in person if u can.  Medium would be a great option, and my first choice for you.


----------



## randr21

akarp317 said:


> This past Friday, tragedy struck. I was out in Brooklyn NY and had my small Pandora stolen i didn’t even notice until it was gone! I know there are plenty of pandas out there but I never see this particular tricolor one (other than full price on givenchy.com which I cant afford). I just hope they try to sell it on eBay or to a consignment site so I can buy it back! If anyone sees this color combo for sale I would be forever grateful if you can let me know
> View attachment 4330736


That's terrible, and I'm sure those of us on here will all keep an eye out for this colorway.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

randr21 said:


> Large might be too big crossbody for your height imo, but some ppl like that so dont let that stop u from trying one on in person if u can.  Medium would be a great option, and my first choice for you.



Thanks so much for the help, that's kind of what I was leaning towards.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

randr21 said:


> Large might be too big crossbody for your height imo, but some ppl like that so dont let that stop u from trying one on in person if u can.  Medium would be a great option, and my first choice for you.



What do you think this is? I’m not 100% sure where to stop measuring to work our medium vs large

It’s preloved, on eBay and I’m confident it’s genuine. They say large but I’m not sure it’s big enough to be large based on measurements I found online.  

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## Kim O'Meara

akarp317 said:


> This past Friday, tragedy struck. I was out in Brooklyn NY and had my small Pandora stolen i didn’t even notice until it was gone! I know there are plenty of pandas out there but I never see this particular tricolor one (other than full price on givenchy.com which I cant afford). I just hope they try to sell it on eBay or to a consignment site so I can buy it back! If anyone sees this color combo for sale I would be forever grateful if you can let me know
> View attachment 4330736


Oh no that’s terrible! Hope you’re not too shaken up by it. I’ll deffo keep an eye out.


----------



## randr21

Kim O'Meara said:


> What do you think this is? I’m not 100% sure where to stop measuring to work our medium vs large
> 
> It’s preloved, on eBay and I’m confident it’s genuine. They say large but I’m not sure it’s big enough to be large based on measurements I found online.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice


Looks like a medium. You can check with Barneys website as they usually carry Givenchy med pandas, if not large.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

randr21 said:


> Looks like a medium. You can check with Barneys website as they usually carry Givenchy med pandas, if not large.


Thanks!


----------



## Chiichan

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I bought a small Pepe Pandora in a light tan last month, preloved and I love it!
> 
> I’m now thinking of getting a black but want it to be different. In your experience, would a medium or large be the better size? I’m about 5ft and love a cross body but am worried the large might be too big?
> 
> Thank you!



I’m 5’1 and the medium imho fits great! I think it looks something like a messenger bag without being a flap.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi!

I know the Large is no longer in production. 

But I wanted to know if the strap (crossbody) on the Large is the same length as the one on the Medium. 

Also, did Givenchy change the strap length when they updated the Pandora (from the original model to the addition of a third exterior zip pocket style)?

Was the Large available in the newer model, before that size was discontinued?

I think a Large would fit my stuff, but it can look too big (I think). And I’m worried it would be too heavy when  filled. And there’s the concern about the crossbody strap being too long. 

I’m 5’4. And I would like to wear the bag as a crossbody sometimes. Would Medium be better (size and strap length)?

Thanks!


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Chiichan said:


> I’m 5’1 and the medium imho fits great! I think it looks something like a messenger bag without being a flap.



That’s fab, thank you! Sounds exactly what I’m looking for. What colour and leather type do you have?


----------



## Chiichan

Kim O'Meara said:


> That’s fab, thank you! Sounds exactly what I’m looking for. What colour and leather type do you have?



I have the black Pepe leather. I feel like the wrinkling of the leather adds to the casualness of wearing it cross body. Though you couldn’t go wrong either way.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Chiichan said:


> I have the black Pepe leather. I feel like the wrinkling of the leather adds to the casualness of wearing it cross body. Though you couldn’t go wrong either way.



I do love my small Pepe, it’s one of the light tan ones. I really wasn’t sure how the leather would feel before I tried it but it has a gorgeous feel doesn’t it. 

I bought this bag in the end. I got a fab price. I might not be able to resist later in the year but for now I have to try and stay on banned island


----------



## Chiichan

Kim O'Meara said:


> I do love my small Pepe, it’s one of the light tan ones. I really wasn’t sure how the leather would feel before I tried it but it has a gorgeous feel doesn’t it.
> 
> I bought this bag in the end. I got a fab price. I might not be able to resist later in the year but for now I have to try and stay on banned island
> View attachment 4332674



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it’s gorgeous! It’s going to look great on you crossbody while you’re walking around ban island


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Chiichan said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it’s gorgeous! It’s going to look great on you crossbody while you’re walking around ban island


Thanks I know!! Such good company


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kim O'Meara said:


> I do love my small Pepe, it’s one of the light tan ones. I really wasn’t sure how the leather would feel before I tried it but it has a gorgeous feel doesn’t it.
> 
> I bought this bag in the end. I got a fab price. I might not be able to resist later in the year but for now I have to try and stay on banned island
> View attachment 4332674


 such a cool black Pandora


----------



## doni

I have to say, the other day I met this landscape architect, and she was wearing all black, a sharp Jil Sander coat, a pony tail and a black calf Pandora and she looked so impossibly sleek and chic and cool... My Hermes felt banal in comparison. I think sometimes you only truly appreciate a bag once is not full 'on trend' .


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Pollie-Jean said:


> such a cool black Pandora



I know, I'm so lucky. I was kind of having a bit of buyer's remorse, not because of the bag but because at Christmas I was like 'Ok so you've gone crazy on Chloe this year, stop it now. Be sensible.' and then within the first week, I'd bought my first Pandora - and now, a few weeks later, my second.

I have no willpower  I want to appreciate the bags I have, they're all a bit different from each other which is the logic I use to convince myself to look for new bags but I genuinely love the Pandora look. I've got a few structured bags, I used to always be a tote girl but lately I've just decided the option to wear cross-body is so fuss free.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

doni said:


> I have to say, the other day I met this landscape architect, and she was wearing all black, a sharp Jil Sander coat, a pony tail and a black calf Pandora and she looked so impossibly sleek and chic and cool... My Hermes felt banal in comparison. I think sometimes you only truly appreciate a bag once is not full 'on trend' .



I'm the same. Even with music.


----------



## TNgypsy

I’ve found that I have a weakness for Pandoras. I just love them. This is my new mini in the color Heather Grey (more of a grey brown). I wanted a lighter color, like “Powder” offered at Nordstrom, but I’m scared of color transfer. I have two already in the Pepe leather (a small and a mini) which is much softer but I have confidence this sugar leather Pandora will soften over time.


----------



## jk1134

Bought my first Pandora! I'm in love ❤️


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Waiting for a small Pandora


----------



## ivinteriorvr

I debated between the Balenciaga Hip and the mini pandora too. I ended up getting both.  But I got the Hip on an awesome preloved price, and the mini Pandora on a discount too. I don't have the mini Pandora yet but I read it's roomier than the Hip. The Hip can hold my iphone 7plus, my trifold Michael Kors wallet, and actually that's it. I might need to resort to not using a wallet if I want to carry a sunglass case if I don't want it to be bulky. It really does not hold much.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

My newest one arrived. I’m going to have to wrestle it from my dog


----------



## randr21

Kim O'Meara said:


> My newest one arrived. I’m going to have to wrestle it from my dog


Your dog has got excellent taste.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

randr21 said:


> Your dog has got excellent taste.


She does, doesn’t she


----------



## TNgypsy

ivinteriorvr said:


> I debated between the Balenciaga Hip and the mini pandora too. I ended up getting both.  But I got the Hip on an awesome preloved price, and the mini Pandora on a discount too. I don't have the mini Pandora yet but I read it's roomier than the Hip. The Hip can hold my iphone 7plus, my trifold Michael Kors wallet, and actually that's it. I might need to resort to not using a wallet if I want to carry a sunglass case if I don't want it to be bulky. It really does not hold much.



You’ll be able to fit much more than that in the mini Pandora.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She's here


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Not available atm , but so beautiful


----------



## Dazeies

I bought a Givenchy pandora on ******* and I would like to ascertain the authenticity of it.

Pictures attached for reference:


Any advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Dazeies

Just found a scratch on my bag!!! What should I do


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Dazeies said:


> Just found a scratch on my bag!!! What should I do


I've been trying to edit my response and I'm being such a spaz typing on my phone today. I quotes the wrong post. Anyway...
I'm so sorry this happened! Have you tried a little bit of leather moisturizer and then buff it out? That's helped me in the past take out scratches, or at the very least, minimize them on handbags.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

There really isn't a Givenchy authentication thread here any more. I bought one a few weeks back and ended up paying for authentication from a company. You may want to do that for the peace of mind.
Good luck! I love mine, hope you do too!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Dupe post


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks


----------



## Kim O'Meara

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks



Truthfully, I always thought it might date. I typically really only buy stuff like shoes, bags, clothes etc that don't really date all that much, style wise. But over the last couple of years, I've decided to opt for the crossbody bag vs shoulder, so I think this combined with the fact I personally don't really think the Pandora dates all that much, led to me buying two over the last four months. I love the fact it's flexible enough to be casual crossbody, smart enough to be a shoulder bag and you can choose whatever size you need for the day, night etc. The style is unlike anything else so in time it might date, but I think it might just become a new classic.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks



I bought my fourth Pandora two weeks ago, my second mini. I get compliments every single time I wear one. I really want another but it’s crazy to have any more than I have now. I have several designer bags and my Pandoras are by far my favorites. They’re comfortable, practical and the quality is like none other.  If I didn’t already have so many, I’d buy a black small or medium in sugar leather and another Pepe leather in the mini size in a heartbeat. It really is a great bag.


----------



## happy27

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks



I would say no. I’m actually thinking of getting a bigger size Pandora into my collection just because I want a quality understated bag to hold a bit more items, but not the obvious Lv neverfull.


----------



## Antigone

Dated, maybe. Good idea, always!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I just bought my first one about a month ago and am really happy with it, so to me I don’t really care one way or the other. I have never seen one on anyone else and don’t think the majority of people even know what it is, who makes it, and what year it debuted to judge if it’s still cool or not.

I think it’s a bag you either love the look or don’t. They’re still making them, people are buying them, and they are expensive (to me, anyway), so I say if it works for you, why not?


----------



## Balbaobot

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks


Dated or not, there’s no denying that it’s a very functional bag. It’s comfortable on the shoulder or crossbody, has zip closures (very rare these days!), wonderful lightweight leather, and holds a tonne of stuff. I haven’t found any other bag that’s this versatile and easy to use.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys feel that the pandora is dated and not a good idea to purchase at this time? Thanks


No ! If a bag was ever timeless, then the Pandora


----------



## Straight-Laced

Been out of rotation for too long! The bolt hardware and calf leather makes it a smidgen heavier than some Pandoras, but I really don't mind


----------



## izzayana88

Thinking of getting my pandora in light pink recoloured. Has anyone recolour their pandoras before?


----------



## izzayana88

this is my pandora in light pink.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

izzayana88 said:


> Thinking of getting my pandora in light pink recoloured. Has anyone recolour their pandoras before?


Love this color , so I wouldn't do that


----------



## iluminadablue

Straight-Laced said:


> Been out of rotation for too long! The bolt hardware and calf leather makes it a smidgen heavier than some Pandoras, but I really don't mind
> View attachment 4384958


I’m obsessed with this one!


----------



## iluminadablue

boeyshona said:


> Brought this awesome baby with me to work ❤️ My first luxury bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936898


How has this color held up?


----------



## iluminadablue

Annawakes said:


> I got the same one @boeyshona!  Small pepe in oxblood.  It arrived a couple days ago and it's my first time out with her today.  I'm very happy that it is perfect new from Farfetch, so pristine this time!  Here is a photo:


How has this color held up for you?


----------



## iluminadablue

Antigone said:


> Uhm, I have three blacks with silver hardware in different leathers...


Which leather do you find wears the best?


----------



## Annawakes

iluminadablue said:


> How has this color held up for you?


I sprayed collonil waterproof protecting spray on the corners, and they did not turn white.  However, I sold the bag a few months later so I can’t tell you about long term wear.

I did also have a mini Pandora in black Pepe and the corners got rubbed and white pretty early after I got it (even after spraying with protectant).

I think the black Pepe is most delicate and prone to rubbing.

After owning Pepe, goat, and calf Pandora’s I think the hardiest is goat.


----------



## coly coly

May I know if mini pandora is no longer in production? Failed to get it at Lisbon. So sad.


----------



## coly coly

Does anyone knows if mini pandora is available in Singapore?


----------



## boeyshona

iluminadablue said:


> How has this color held up?



Yep no colour runs or anything - I take care of my bags really well


----------



## tenenbaums

looking for some input!

Decided I'm 100% going to get a medium Pandora as my new "Mom" bag, everyday purse. My husband says I should just buy brand new the black pepe leather (which I love) but of course I want to find a better deal and get a used one because I want extra funds to get a wallet lol, anyway...

If I want this to be my everyday bag and am trying to get a used one, am I crazy for looking at 2014 Pepe's? – should I look for newer used ones instead?

for example this description:
Item Condition: Very Good 
Exterior: Corner wear, scuffs , edge wear
Handle: Surface wear , scuffs , wear at resin glazing, frayed stitch(es)
Hardware: Scratch(es) , plating wear

if I want to get a used one, am I better off getting a goat/pebbled leather instead? I prefer the look of Pepe but worry one of that age could just be too...worn, even if it's in good condition.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

tenenbaums said:


> looking for some input!
> 
> Decided I'm 100% going to get a medium Pandora as my new "Mom" bag, everyday purse. My husband says I should just buy brand new the black pepe leather (which I love) but of course I want to find a better deal and get a used one because I want extra funds to get a wallet lol, anyway...
> 
> If I want this to be my everyday bag and am trying to get a used one, am I crazy for looking at 2014 Pepe's? – should I look for newer used ones instead?
> 
> for example this description:
> Item Condition: Very Good
> Exterior: Corner wear, scuffs , edge wear
> Handle: Surface wear , scuffs , wear at resin glazing, frayed stitch(es)
> Hardware: Scratch(es) , plating wear
> 
> if I want to get a used one, am I better off getting a goat/pebbled leather instead? I prefer the look of Pepe but worry one of that age could just be too...worn, even if it's in good condition.



I personally would not buy a Pepe that old unless it’s in excellent condition or great deal. I have both Pepe and goat. You’ll likely find a goat in better condition but if you hold out you can probably find a Pepe in excellent condition. If you want gold hardware you might have to buy a 2014-ish bag though. I think the gold hardware hasn’t been available on the Pandora in quite a while although I could be wrong about that. Just something to consider.


----------



## tenenbaums

Ms.Dixie said:


> I personally would not buy a Pepe that old unless it’s in excellent condition or great deal. I have both Pepe and goat. You’ll likely find a goat in better condition but if you hold out you can probably find a Pepe in excellent condition. If you want gold hardware you might have to buy a 2014-ish bag though. I think the gold hardware hasn’t been available on the Pandora in quite a while although I could be wrong about that. Just something to consider.


Thank you for your response!!

I decided to take the plunge and order the 2014 one only because fashionph offers free returns & my husband said if I have any doubts about it we’ll send it back to order new one. It was too good of a deal to pass up, it was $995 but 20% off on sale! I prefer the look of silver hardware and this one has gold, so I’m not fully confident I’ll love it but I figure it’s worth trying

I just can’t believe I completely slept on this bag, I originally was interested in one 3 years ago but got a Balenciaga City instead because I thought Pandora wasn’t practical - that’s because I didn’t look at it in person. Yesterday when I tried it on at Nordstrom I was legit drooling over the handle and how versatile it is lol


----------



## Ms.Dixie

tenenbaums said:


> Thank you for your response!!
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and order the 2014 one only because fashionph offers free returns & my husband said if I have any doubts about it we’ll send it back to order new one. It was too good of a deal to pass up, it was $995 but 20% off on sale! I prefer the look of silver hardware and this one has gold, so I’m not fully confident I’ll love it but I figure it’s worth trying
> 
> I just can’t believe I completely slept on this bag, I originally was interested in one 3 years ago but got a Balenciaga City instead because I thought Pandora wasn’t practical - that’s because I didn’t look at it in person. Yesterday when I tried it on at Nordstrom I was legit drooling over the handle and how versatile it is lol



That’s a good price. I’m a silver HW girl myself too but you might like the gold especially at such a good price. Online retailers’ marketing for this bag just doesn’t do it any justice. It has to be seen and tried on to truly appreciate it. It’s one of my favorite bags. I always disliked it until I actually saw in in person and tried one on. Now I have three. You’ll love the practicality of the bag. I hope it’s everything you expect when you get it!


----------



## manayski

Can anyone please help me with the authentication of this Large Pandora Pebbled bag. I’m not sure if this is authentic or fake. I have concerns about the serial numbers since it reads MA0142. I made some research and noticed that those serial numbers go with Nightingales. Can anyone help me pleae.


----------



## Ibbyshop

Can man use pandora in small size?


----------



## randr21

Ibbyshop said:


> Can man use pandora in small size?


Sure, but a med or large may look more proportional...unless you prefer carrying smaller bags.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Ibbyshop said:


> Can man use pandora in small size?



If you prefer the small. The strap drop for the long strap is about 19”. Just an FYI if you’re wanting to carry it crossbody. I agree with Randr21 that the med or large may be more proportional and it also depends on what you’re planning to carry in it. If you are of smaller stature or prefer a smaller bag then yes.


----------



## imunlisted

I have a friend who carries a small black smooth Pandora religiously; I'm more a traditional/structured bag girl (Givenchy Antigona whipstitch tote, small Nightingale, Nobile...). I didn't think anything of the Pandora but just happened across this black medium Pandora in Pepe/washed leather 3 weeks ago... I was surprised at how comfortable it was to wear on the shoulder and crossbody; was also surprised at the roominess. To be fair, Givenchy bags under R. Tisci seem bigger than their names imply (my "small" Nightingale does not seem "small" at all...). At the time, I was able to take advantage of a discount so I decided to bring the bag home to test it out (tags on, at home only of course!). I'm not sure I could use it everyday but I see it being an amazing travel or certain workdays bag (I do event production and the days I'm on site I need my hands free); my small Nightingale can't be worn crossbody. This bag also seems almost impossible to steal from...

I also prefer this leather; my friend's bag aged beautifully - the leather stretched out a little the way it hangs but was glossy and soft with a beautiful patina. I think the washed leather might look newer longer, but I also think an aged look compliments this bag's look/structure. Will be traveling later this year - looking forward to taking it for a spin!


----------



## Ms.Dixie

imunlisted said:


> I have a friend who carries a small black smooth Pandora religiously; I'm more a traditional/structured bag girl (Givenchy Antigona whipstitch tote, small Nightingale, Nobile...). I didn't think anything of the Pandora but just happened across this black medium Pandora in Pepe/washed leather 3 weeks ago... I was surprised at how comfortable it was to wear on the shoulder and crossbody; was also surprised at the roominess. To be fair, Givenchy bags under R. Tisci seem bigger than their names imply (my "small" Nightingale does not seem "small" at all...). At the time, I was able to take advantage of a discount so I decided to bring the bag home to test it out (tags on, at home only of course!). I'm not sure I could use it everyday but I see it being an amazing travel or certain workdays bag (I do event production and the days I'm on site I need my hands free); my small Nightingale can't be worn crossbody. This bag also seems almost impossible to steal from...
> 
> I also prefer this leather; my friend's bag aged beautifully - the leather stretched out a little the way it hangs but was glossy and soft with a beautiful patina. I think the washed leather might look newer longer, but I also think an aged look compliments this bag's look/structure. Will be traveling later this year - looking forward to taking it for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 4430865



It’s a beautiful bag especially in the Pepe leather. You can hardly find any black Pandoras on sale. Excellent choice!


----------



## Jill N

would love to hear people’s thoughts on this bag.


----------



## ginasbags

ginasbags said:


> Thanks, I bought it in Manila, Philippines!


After 3 years, this is what happened to my Givenchy Pandora in metallic rose gold. Anybody here who experienced the same thing?


----------



## ginasbags

ginasbags said:


> My small Givenchy Pandora in rose gold


After 3 years, this is what happened to my Givenchy Pandora in rose gold. Anybody experienced the same problem?


----------



## coly coly

Does any one of you know if its still possible to still find a mini pandora at the boutique in singapore? TIA


----------



## rdgldy

ginasbags said:


> After 3 years, this is what happened to my Givenchy Pandora in rose gold. Anybody experienced the same problem?


I have not seen this happen to any of my pandora bags.


----------



## Pessie

ginasbags said:


> After 3 years, this is what happened to my Givenchy Pandora in rose gold. Anybody experienced the same problem?


Could it be mould?  Do you live in a humid environment?


----------



## Doratch

coly coly said:


> Does any one of you know if its still possible to still find a mini pandora at the boutique in singapore? TIA


I was there 3 weeks ago in the Givenchy boutique in Paragon. 
They have the small Pandora on display. When I asked about their medium Pandora, they took it out from the cabinets. Maybe you can give them a call to find out?


----------



## traveler727

Jill N said:


> would love to hear people’s thoughts on this bag.


I think it's cute.  It has a sporty look.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Small , Nylon / Leather


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> Small , Nylon / Leather


I was just looking at this beautiful bag but I couldn’t figure out if it is nylon or leather?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ here are some better pics


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love the crumpy , shiny calfskin on this


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love the crumpy , shiny calfskin on this



I love how a different strap can totally change the look of this bag. Esp this non leather one, great combo.  As if the pandora isn't already a multi functional chameleon already!


----------



## alla.miss

Finally got my hands on a red goat leather panda. This one is small, my favorite size is medium, which I also plan to add. This is a beautiful classic red color and silver hw combo
Perfume and bal bracelet for deco purpose only 
PS can't wait when it gets slouchy!


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4492716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on a red goat leather panda. This one is small, my favorite size is medium, which I also plan to add. This is a beautiful classic red color and silver hw combo
> Perfume and bal bracelet for deco purpose only
> PS can't wait when it gets slouchy!


Gorgeous red!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

new ?


----------



## LVtingting

Pollie-Jean said:


> new ?


I saw this in Neiman about two weeks ago and loved it. So light weight, just enough slouch and great size small. The only thing is I’m not a Logo kinda girl so for someone likes logo I think this one is perfect.


----------



## LVtingting

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4492716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on a red goat leather panda. This one is small, my favorite size is medium, which I also plan to add. This is a beautiful classic red color and silver hw combo
> Perfume and bal bracelet for deco purpose only
> PS can't wait when it gets slouchy!


Beautiful red bag! I think Givenchy makes a great red color. Congrats and enjoy with good health


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LVtingting said:


> I saw this in Neiman about two weeks ago and loved it. So light weight, just enough slouch and great size small. The only thing is I’m not a Logo kinda girl so for someone likes logo I think this one is perfect.


It is certainly no secret that I like logos , especially in black and white 
But this design is too much even for me  and I don't think it's any special . Balenciaga uses a very similar design , so I will skip this


----------



## Torrentia

So I got this beautiful small charcoal pepe today which I'm in love with...BUT I found a nwt medium "aged leather" for about half the price. Can anyone tell me the difference between the two materials? Thanks!



Here's the small charcoal pepe



Here's the medium "aged leather" in an unknown color. Looks more wrinkly.


----------



## Renae Rodriguez

Has anyone ever ordered from *******.com? The bag I've been coveting forever (the Small Black Pepe) is there for a good deal, but I can't find _that_ much information about the site, which makes me wary.


----------



## randr21

Renae Rodriguez said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from *******.com? The bag I've been coveting forever (the Small Black Pepe) is there for a good deal, but I can't find _that_ much information about the site, which makes me wary.



Do a search first while you wait.  I'm sure someone has mentioned this retailer on this forum.


----------



## Torrentia

I took the plunge and bought that NWT medium pandora from The Real Real for ~1100 USD. The listing called the color "chocolate brown" but it turns out it was indeed the anthracite pepe! She's a little wrinklier and has more color variation than the small I got, but I figure she came from an older sheep  Just needs a little conditioner.



Beautiful cool brown (no brassy/warm tones)


----------



## wkim

Torrentia said:


> I took the plunge and bought that NWT medium pandora from The Real Real for ~1100 USD. The listing called the color "chocolate brown" but it turns out it was indeed the anthracite pepe! She's a little wrinklier and has more color variation than the small I got, but I figure she came from an older sheep  Just needs a little conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 4504482
> 
> Beautiful cool brown (no brassy/warm tones)



Oh, that's PRETTY!


----------



## wkim

...from Century 21.


----------



## randr21

Torrentia said:


> I took the plunge and bought that NWT medium pandora from The Real Real for ~1100 USD. The listing called the color "chocolate brown" but it turns out it was indeed the anthracite pepe! She's a little wrinklier and has more color variation than the small I got, but I figure she came from an older sheep  Just needs a little conditioner.
> 
> View attachment 4504482
> 
> Beautiful cool brown (no brassy/warm tones)



Pepe is amazing, never temperamental when I carry her and the med is versatile and carries a lot. Love to see more of her in different lighting!  Been a while since I've seen a good pepe.


----------



## Torrentia

randr21 said:


> Pepe is amazing, never temperamental when I carry her and the med is versatile and carries a lot. Love to see more of her in different lighting!  Been a while since I've seen a good pepe.


My protective spray comes in tomorrow so i can finally take her out! I'll try and take more pics then! (Car, sunlight, office, etc.) My phone camera tends to err towards warmer colors so I'll try and color correct in photoshop.


----------



## Renae Rodriguez

I just got my first Givenchy! A small black pepe from fashionphile. I’m in love, the only thing is that I’m only 5 feet tall and the crossbody strap is a little long for my petite frame. Has anyone ever replaced their strap for a shorter one? I’d hate to permanently alter the strap in case I ever want to sell.

Oh also, if anyone has any caretaking advice for a first time owner, I’d really appreciate it!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I  this grey , but why the hell must the lining be so ugly beige


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Givenchy "inspired" by Off White 
... that took a long time


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> I  this grey , but why the hell must the lining be so ugly beige


I am eyeing this season gray medium pandora 
what can be better than a gray bag! can cope with beige lining)


----------



## alla.miss

Renae Rodriguez said:


> I just got my first Givenchy! A small black pepe from fashionphile. I’m in love, the only thing is that I’m only 5 feet tall and the crossbody strap is a little long for my petite frame. Has anyone ever replaced their strap for a shorter one? I’d hate to permanently alter the strap in case I ever want to sell.
> 
> Oh also, if anyone has any caretaking advice for a first time owner, I’d really appreciate it!


I tied shoulder strap into knots on both sides to shorten it, otherwise it's ridiculously long. Don't know if this suits you because you don't want to alter...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> I am eyeing this season gray medium pandora
> what can be better than a gray bag! *can cope with beige lining*)


Then you are lucky ! Go to Farfetch 
I sold my Oxblood Pandora because I was annoyed every time I opened the bag  ...
The same with the Stella McCartney Falabella lining . I just can not stand this rosewood color 
Serious problems ...


----------



## alla.miss

Taking out my panda today.


----------



## Torrentia

Ok! I'm back with some pics of the anthracite leather in different lighting!
Outside on a sunny day in the shade



On the bus in the shade



On the bus in direct sunlight!



Hope this helps people get an idea of what the color looks like. It's pretty devoid of warm tones...which I like. ^^


----------



## alla.miss

Last time realized too late that photo was blurry.
Now corrected my mistake 
Accompanied by matching bal bracelet


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4516282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time realized too late that photo was blurry.
> Now corrected my mistake
> Accompanied by matching bal bracelet


Love the red. Now I have to take my red Givenchy bag out.


----------



## alla.miss

randr21 said:


> Love the red. Now I have to take my red Givenchy bag out.


Yes! It's totally worth taking out


----------



## Pollie-Jean

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4516282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time realized too late that photo was blurry.
> Now corrected my mistake
> Accompanied by matching bal bracelet


Love it ! You seem to be a very petite person 
A cool solution to shorten the strap !


----------



## alla.miss

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it ! You seem to be a very petite person
> A cool solution to shorten the strap !


Nope, I am an average height person, maybe it looks like i’m Petite because I was trying to squeeze myself into photo
But thank you for kind words!


----------



## Sulli

alla.miss said:


> View attachment 4492716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on a red goat leather panda. This one is small, my favorite size is medium, which I also plan to add. This is a beautiful classic red color and silver hw combo
> Perfume and bal bracelet for deco purpose only
> PS can't wait when it gets slouchy!


Gorgeous red! Where did you get it from？


----------



## Sulli

Anyone knows if the Pandora mini wristlet pouch is discontinued？


----------



## alla.miss

Sulli said:


> Gorgeous red! Where did you get it from？


I got it from a local reseller brand new, it was a big luck. Givenchy brings back this color from Time to time. Check farfetch for example, or second hand market.


----------



## Heart Star

Here is my newest 2!


----------



## randr21

Sulli said:


> Anyone knows if the Pandora mini wristlet pouch is discontinued？


Haven't seen it much so I'd wager it may be phased out, tho discontinued is yet to be confirmed.


----------



## atx13

Almost 3 years of daily usage, my black pepe is showing discolouration from black to green on the bottom edges and interior zip edges. Any advice on diy restoration?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

atx13 said:


> View attachment 4522717
> View attachment 4522716
> *Almost 3 years of daily usage*, my black pepe is showing discolouration from black to green on the bottom edges and interior zip edges. Any advice on diy restoration?


I guess this bag has done a very good job and wants  to retire 
But you could dye her black to refresh her a bit


----------



## Torrentia

atx13 said:


> View attachment 4522717
> View attachment 4522716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 3 years of daily usage, my black pepe is showing discolouration from black to green on the bottom edges and interior zip edges. Any advice on diy restoration?


Here's a tutorial I found on pinterest on how to restore the corners when they fade to green like that...it's different leather but the issue looks the same as yours.

http://www.franishtheblog.com/2013/03/restoring-leather-purse.html?m=1

There's lots of other tutorials online too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bijans

I have been away for some time now but I just bought a mini black pandora box crossbody and it’s the perfect size ! So happy to visit this forum for again .. Fir me it is a classic crossbody tgatvwull be in style for years to come ! Another plus is not everyone in my town had one . I had forgotten how much I love Guvenchy


----------



## ayxyao

Hi! I have been wanting to have a Pandora small and finally found someone selling it to me. Can somebody help me authenticating this one?


----------



## enshogirl

Went to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend and picked out my first Pandora. I went in looking for an Antigona or maybe a Nightingale, but didn’t come out with either. After trying it on and unstuffing the bag, I realized how perfect the Pandora is for me. The velvet zebra material really helped with my decision too. Love it!

I really think I need this in more colors/leathers!


----------



## akarp317

Love love love it! Beautiful bag and on my wishlist!



enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4531510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend and picked out my first Pandora. I went in looking for an Antigona or maybe a Nightingale, but didn’t come out with either. After trying it on and unstuffing the bag, I realized how perfect the Pandora is for me. The velvet zebra material really helped with my decision too. Love it!
> 
> I really think I need this in more colors/leathers!


----------



## randr21

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4531510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend and picked out my first Pandora. I went in looking for an Antigona or maybe a Nightingale, but didn’t come out with either. After trying it on and unstuffing the bag, I realized how perfect the Pandora is for me. The velvet zebra material really helped with my decision too. Love it!
> 
> I really think I need this in more colors/leathers!



wow, animal print and in velvet?  talk about a statement accessory. look no further than this piece to wear with any outfit.  next to the gale, the panda is next design that I, and many on this forum, own multiples of.  it's really that great of a bag.  there's a reason why Givenchy has not retire this style.


----------



## randr21

@Sulli 
I just saw a few mini pandas on barneys website. Pandoras really do have staying power.


----------



## daniellabellaa

Hi I'm looking for some advice!

Is the Sugar Goatskin Small Pandora a good first designer bag purchase? I'm thinking about taking the plunge and buying it on Fashionphile. I found the bag in black and in excellent condition for $1,035 and I'm eager to have it! Is this a good price point for it preowned? I've never tried on the bag in person but I figured if I don't like it I could return it back to FP. Also, I'm 4'11 so if any of you guys are short and own the bag how does it fit you?

Thanks xx


----------



## Sulli

randr21 said:


> @Sulli
> I just saw a few mini pandas on barneys website. Pandoras really do have staying power.


Thanks randr21, I was looking for the Pandora wristlet though. So regretting not getting the wristlet when I have the chance to!


----------



## Sulli

daniellabellaa said:


> Hi I'm looking for some advice!
> 
> Is the Sugar Goatskin Small Pandora a good first designer bag purchase? I'm thinking about taking the plunge and buying it on Fashionphile. I found the bag in black and in excellent condition for $1,035 and I'm eager to have it! Is this a good price point for it preowned? I've never tried on the bag in person but I figured if I don't like it I could return it back to FP. Also, I'm 4'11 so if any of you guys are short and own the bag how does it fit you?
> 
> Thanks xx


Hi daniellabellaa, I suggest you go to the boutique to try on first. I think the Pandora strap is long and might be a little long for you. Price wise I'm not an expert but it seems to be a little high for a secondhand used bag. I think one can get a brand new one in store during sales for similar pricing. I'm not totally sure though , hth


----------



## willstarve4bags

daniellabellaa said:


> Hi I'm looking for some advice!
> 
> Is the Sugar Goatskin Small Pandora a good first designer bag purchase? I'm thinking about taking the plunge and buying it on Fashionphile. I found the bag in black and in excellent condition for $1,035 and I'm eager to have it! Is this a good price point for it preowned? I've never tried on the bag in person but I figured if I don't like it I could return it back to FP. Also, I'm 4'11 so if any of you guys are short and own the bag how does it fit you?
> 
> Thanks xx


It is a good first designer bag purchase, I'm speaking because I find the Pandora very useful and versatile. However, since this is your first, if it were up to me, I will buy straight at a boutique so I can personally choose what works best for me, e.g. in terms of size/color/leather. Plus I find it more thrilling to buy at a boutique than online. I want to savor that first big splurge.  It's just me tho. And I would also prefer to purchase a brand new bag for my very first.

I am almost the same height as you but I bought the Large Pandora back in 2016. It's a discontinued size now. It's huge but I think for my next Pandora I can live with the Medium.


----------



## Sulli

Can I check with you all, is it true that Givenchy only include a dust bag and paper bag for bag purchase direct from store?


----------



## willstarve4bags

Sulli said:


> Can I check with you all, is it true that Givenchy only include a dust bag and paper bag for bag purchase direct from store?


When I got my Pandora, they also provided a box. But that depends on their stock. They happened to have one last box for me.


----------



## randr21

Sulli said:


> Can I check with you all, is it true that Givenchy only include a dust bag and paper bag for bag purchase direct from store?


I've ordered many a g bags online, and most of them included the dust bag. Not sure what paper bag is? Givenchy box is almost never included.


----------



## prattedu

Hi ladies I'm back again lol

So last year  I bought small goat panda for great price at farfetch but I ended up return it.(I should have not returned it lol)
But somehow I kept thinking about it for almost a year so i deiced to buy it again

I just placed on order at tazianafausti website in Italy since their price is so cheap with 10% off code.
Unfortunately, I forgot to check this website is legit or not fool of me
Does anyone shopped here before or heard about this website in Italy?
on trust pilot they seemed legit to me but any advise will really appreciated!!!

TIA


----------



## Sulli

randr21 said:


> I've ordered many a g bags online, and most of them included the dust bag. Not sure what paper bag is? Givenchy box is almost never included.


Thanks for the reply . I bought it in store hence the dust bag and givenchy paper bag. Was just checking whether do they give out boxes like other brands


----------



## Sulli

Is It possible and easy to find old stocks in physical store?
 I see that they have phased out the Pandora box and chain/ guitar strap type pandora.

Haven't been able to find a nice right colour and theyre no longer available


----------



## randr21

Sulli said:


> Is It possible and easy to find old stocks in physical store?
> I see that they have phased out the Pandora box and chain/ guitar strap type pandora.
> 
> Haven't been able to find a nice right colour and theyre no longer available



Call Givenchy outlet at Woodbury, NY. The SAs are super nice and send pics.


----------



## minabear

I got an amazing deal on this gorgeous Pandora from a local consignment shop. I have to admit I wasn't super familiar with the style (I have never seen one being carried in person) but was intrigued when I saw them at Nordstrom earlier this year with a huge display dedicated to them. The price was too good - I assume they aren't very popular here as I have seen this exact bag on the consignment site for about a month now and finally bought it when it went on additional 15% off. I was in the market for a nice nude bag, as well as a crossbody... glad that it ended up getting a bag that meets both criteria! I applied leather protector though as I am concerned of the colour transfer of denim, any suggestions on how to prevent it?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## LVtingting

Wow! I was looking everywhere to see who actually sell this oil slick small pandora. Ordered once from Nordstrom and it was the wrong stock photo. They told me this bag does not exist! [emoji37]


----------



## randr21

minabear said:


> I got an amazing deal on this gorgeous Pandora from a local consignment shop. I have to admit I wasn't super familiar with the style (I have never seen one being carried in person) but was intrigued when I saw them at Nordstrom earlier this year with a huge display dedicated to them. The price was too good - I assume they aren't very popular here as I have seen this exact bag on the consignment site for about a month now and finally bought it when it went on additional 15% off. I was in the market for a nice nude bag, as well as a crossbody... glad that it ended up getting a bag that meets both criteria! I applied leather protector though as I am concerned of the colour transfer of denim, any suggestions on how to prevent it?


Apple brand or scotchguard has protector sprays. Always test first.


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


>


That black one is insane. Dont think any other bag style cant carry this off other than a panda.


----------



## randr21

LVtingting said:


> Wow! I was looking everywhere to see who actually sell this oil slick small pandora. Ordered once from Nordstrom and it was the wrong stock photo. They told me this bag does not exist! [emoji37]


Saw this holographic one on farfetch.


----------



## mktlim

I managed to track down a small Panda pure - pre-loved. Does anyone who have it know if the small's handle can be carried on your shoulder/use it as a shoulder bag instead of crossbody? 

I have a medium and I was wondering if that was the case with the small as well.


----------



## randr21

mktlim said:


> I managed to track down a small Panda pure - pre-loved. Does anyone who have it know if the small's handle can be carried on your shoulder/use it as a shoulder bag instead of crossbody?
> 
> I have a medium and I was wondering if that was the case with the small as well.


I can carry the handle of the small over my shoulder.


----------



## mktlim

randr21 said:


> I can carry the handle of the small over my shoulder.



That's good to know, thank you! I'm beginning to find the medium a bit too big for me...I still love it though.


----------



## Doratch

Finally, I took the plunge and got myself a Givenchy Mini Pandora! I was agonising between the Pandora Small and Medium and decided to get the Mini instead as I needed a bag of that size.
Oh well...


----------



## Annawakes

Doratch said:


> Finally, I took the plunge and got myself a Givenchy Mini Pandora! I was agonising between the Pandora Small and Medium and decided to get the Mini instead as I needed a bag of that size.
> Oh well...


Gorg color!  What is it?

Oh, editing to say that IMO the mini is the most useful of all the sizes.  The small irritates me because the handle falls over the front of the bag.  And sometimes the medium just feels too big and bulky.  But the mini has no handle to get in the way, and it’s a great size that fits a lot.  It’s the best size!


----------



## deii

-slides in-
Got my first Givenchy bag, a small black pandora in goatskin. I'm still trying to get used to her slouch but so far I love her! So glad I went for the small one; medium seemed too big and floppy for me. 3


----------



## randr21

deii said:


> -slides in-
> Got my first Givenchy bag, a small black pandora in goatskin. I'm still trying to get used to her slouch but so far I love her! So glad I went for the small one; medium seemed too big and floppy for me. 3


Don't worry, it will slouch as it was designed to be, esp if you wear it daily. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Doratch

Annawakes said:


> Gorg color!  What is it?
> 
> Oh, editing to say that IMO the mini is the most useful of all the sizes.  The small irritates me because the handle falls over the front of the bag.  And sometimes the medium just feels too big and bulky.  But the mini has no handle to get in the way, and it’s a great size that fits a lot.  It’s the best size!



The color is Orchid Purple. 100% Goat. 
I got it at a steal. It was only usd830! And its brand new!!!


----------



## OrangeDino

Hi all, I’ve just purchased a new medium panda in Pepe leather but noticed some crack lines in the leather above the top zip. Is it a common issue in Pepe or is it just this bag that I’ve received?


----------



## randr21

OrangeDino said:


> Hi all, I’ve just purchased a new medium panda in Pepe leather but noticed some crack lines in the leather above the top zip. Is it a common issue in Pepe or is it just this bag that I’ve received?


Picture for reference is always preferred for these type of questions.


----------



## OrangeDino

Thanks for the reminder, here’s some pictures. In this one below, I can also see the leather at the top (shiny part) looking dry. In the last picture, there’s more crack lines at the bottom. Am currently deliberating if I should send it back and ask for refund. Can anyone please share if this is normal on Pepe leather? Many thanks!


----------



## randr21

OrangeDino said:


> Thanks for the reminder, here’s some pictures. In this one below, I can also see the leather at the top (shiny part) looking dry. In the last picture, there’s more crack lines at the bottom. Am currently deliberating if I should send it back and ask for refund. Can anyone please share if this is normal on Pepe leather? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4618508
> View attachment 4618507
> View attachment 4618506


This is not as designed. You should return.


----------



## lxrac

Doratch said:


> Finally, I took the plunge and got myself a Givenchy Mini Pandora! I was agonising between the Pandora Small and Medium and decided to get the Mini instead as I needed a bag of that size.
> Oh well...



cute color


----------



## Luvnlife

I just noticed the pandora mini in the store and love the look of it. Didn’t try it on and haven’t seen it on anyone. Does anyone have a pic of themselves using it crossbody?  Wondering if it lays flat or does it stick out boxy when worn?THX.


----------



## sas611

Hi I know there is no official Givenchy authentications here but could anyone who owns one please give me their opinion on this Pandora. I can still return if something looks off. Many thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## sas611

More


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The men's department is really interesting


----------



## Kmora

I have a ’problem’.

Some years ago I bought the medium Pandora in pepe leather. Unfortunately the leather started to show wear and tear after first uses (I baby my bags). The wear is mainly where the uneven leather gets rubbed to my body. After a year I started to believe there would actually be holes eventually so I stopped using it and then went to  onsignment stores to sell it. I was offered roughly 230€ for it which seems like a joke, but that’s the market in Sweden. I didn’t sell it and didn’t use it neither.

The itch for a Pandora has only gotten worse and I am thinking about a small Pandora in goat leather. BUT is it really worth it? (obviously a personal preference but I need some advice anyway) And if I buy that bag - what should I do with my medium pepe?


----------



## Ms.Dixie

@Kmora If you buy the goat leather you should keep your Pepe for a while. They’re two different sizes and leathers. It might make you fall in love with the pepe again. I have a small Pepe, a mini Pepe and a mini goat. I like my pepes more. The pepes are softer. Goat takes longer to soften up although I’d love a goat in size medium or small in black. Goat is a tad dressier and Pepe is more casual, at least imo. I use Collonil on my bags so my Brownish colored Pepe doesn’t show those black or white spots on it from rubbing against my body. I think that helped mine. I would not sell my Pepe for what you were quoted. I’d keep it.


----------



## EmmaPeel

I am pretty late to the game but after three years of chasing the perfect pandora I finally found a preloved one.

Condition was described as „very good“ and it turned out to be brand new with a MyTheresa tag still attached.

It is a aubergine/burgundy large goatskin pandora and I got it for 450 Euro! 

Three years ago I already had one for a few days but finally returned it because of a few marks/dents on the leather. It was a large black one with the guitar strap and the white lettering I bought on sale and I regretted my decision more than once.

Now I am more than happy that I found this beauty.


----------



## randr21

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4650179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty late to the game but after three years of chasing the perfect pandora I finally found a preloved one.
> 
> Condition was described as „very good“ and it turned out to be brand new with a MyTheresa tag still attached.
> 
> It is a aubergine/burgundy large goatskin pandora and I got it for 450 Euro!
> 
> Three years ago I already had one for a few days but finally returned it because of a few marks/dents on the leather. It was a large black one with the guitar strap and the white lettering I bought on sale and I regretted my decision more than once.
> 
> Now I am more than happy that I found this beauty.


What luck, great way to start the new year..and the price is whoa, amazing. I love the maroon color, and can attest to it going well with many colors. Hope this luck follows whenever you get a new G bag!


----------



## Kmora

Ms.Dixie said:


> @Kmora If you buy the goat leather you should keep your Pepe for a while. They’re two different sizes and leathers. It might make you fall in love with the pepe again. I have a small Pepe, a mini Pepe and a mini goat. I like my pepes more. The pepes are softer. Goat takes longer to soften up although I’d love a goat in size medium or small in black. Goat is a tad dressier and Pepe is more casual, at least imo. I use Collonil on my bags so my Brownish colored Pepe doesn’t show those black or white spots on it from rubbing against my body. I think that helped mine. I would not sell my Pepe for what you were quoted. I’d keep it.



Thanks for your input - I guess your are right 

I am just thinking that I might continue being afraid of using the pepe medium and if that’s the case it would be better to actually have the money instead. But I will keep it for a while at least. The pandora really is a great bag so there might be rolm for both of them even if need to downsize my collection


----------



## imunlisted

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4531510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Woodbury Commons outlet this weekend and picked out my first Pandora. I went in looking for an Antigona or maybe a Nightingale, but didn’t come out with either. After trying it on and unstuffing the bag, I realized how perfect the Pandora is for me. The velvet zebra material really helped with my decision too. Love it!
> 
> I really think I need this in more colors/leathers!



So glad I found your post! I have a medium Pandora in black pepe leather but just picked up a small Givenchy GV3 in the exact same material/print as your Pandora! I've never had a velvet bag before and I've heard the quality of different brands can vary... I'm pretty confident about the feel of the fabric/material, but wanted to ask how you would rate wear and tear and/if you have any suggestions or advice/how you store/clean it?

Thank you!


----------



## enshogirl

imunlisted said:


> So glad I found your post! I have a medium Pandora in black pepe leather but just picked up a small Givenchy GV3 in the exact same material/print as your Pandora! I've never had a velvet bag before and I've heard the quality of different brands can vary... I'm pretty confident about the feel of the fabric/material, but wanted to ask how you would rate wear and tear and/if you have any suggestions or advice/how you store/clean it?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4657569



I’ve used my Pandora quite a bit and haven’t noticed any wear/tear issues. I don’t use it in heavy rain, no reason other than it hasn’t rained when I’ve used it.

I recently noticed a bit of the velvet material missing at a point on the bottom corner of the bottom zipper, but it might have come like this when I bought it as it was from the outlet. Probably just from that’s where the material is really tight and there is stitching there.

Other than that, no issues. My dogs have jumped on it and not left any scratches. I’ve scratched the leather on the handles and it kind of just rubbed out.

As for storage, I just put it in the dust bag, stuff it with tissue paper, and make sure not the let the handles rest against the velvet. Trying to avoid leaving a mark on the material.


----------



## imunlisted

enshogirl said:


> I’ve used my Pandora quite a bit and haven’t noticed any wear/tear issues. I don’t use it in heavy rain, no reason other than it hasn’t rained when I’ve used it.
> 
> I recently noticed a bit of the velvet material missing at a point on the bottom corner of the bottom zipper, but it might have come like this when I bought it as it was from the outlet. Probably just from that’s where the material is really tight and there is stitching there.
> 
> Other than that, no issues. My dogs have jumped on it and not left any scratches. I’ve scratched the leather on the handles and it kind of just rubbed out.
> 
> As for storage, I just put it in the dust bag, stuff it with tissue paper, and make sure not the let the handles rest against the velvet. Trying to avoid leaving a mark on the material.



Thank you so much for the advice! It kind of shows in the photo, but the short chain is just long enough that it clears the velvet of the front flap; I've been storing it like that in the dust bag (crossbody strap rolled up inside) and I'll continue to do just that... and avoid rain.


----------



## lepasion

Hi Pandora owners, can u teach me how to interpret a code? Coding changed over time don't know now how to interpret it. Like from what year is the bag? I bought my bag preloved from Japan. This is a for small pepe black Pandora.  TIA


----------



## Doratch

Are Givenchy Pandoras still popular nowadays? I went to my local boutiques and realised that only 1 or 2 pandoras are displayed nowadays.


----------



## mngtr

How is the wear & tear? I'm thinking of getting the medium as my first designer because I'm just in love with how it looks, but worried about there's only one arm strap and plus the shoulder strap is also on the same side. Doesn't that put a lot of strain on the leather?

I don't really want to baby my bag, so I don't want to be too concerned about carrying a laptop in it or something like that...


----------



## randr21

Doratch said:


> Are Givenchy Pandoras still popular nowadays? I went to my local boutiques and realised that only 1 or 2 pandoras are displayed nowadays.


They're less front and center, but Givenchy still makes them, as far as I know. They've been around a long time, so they're not popular like a trendy bag per se, but people are still discovering them.


----------



## randr21

mngtr said:


> How is the wear & tear? I'm thinking of getting the medium as my first designer because I'm just in love with how it looks, but worried about there's only one arm strap and plus the shoulder strap is also on the same side. Doesn't that put a lot of strain on the leather?
> 
> I don't really want to baby my bag, so I don't want to be too concerned about carrying a laptop in it or something like that...


Wear and tear is great, but ymmv. I alternate my bags often, and so far, all my bags, including the pandora, look like new. This applies to both pepe and goat leathers of the pandora.

The crossbody strap and handle strap are both super sturdy. I've crammed lots of stuff in my bag before, but never a laptop, and never on a daily basis. My face is the medium. Wonderful wonderful bag. Functional, cool looking and holds a lot. Unique even after being around since 2000's.


----------



## dallah01

I have had one for about six years and use it a lot.  it still looks great, i like that its a change from the usual top handle or flap bags and that its not a bag that other brands have their own version of.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Doratch said:


> Are Givenchy Pandoras *still popular* nowadays? I went to my local boutiques and realised that only 1 or 2 pandoras are displayed nowadays.


Who cares ...


----------



## muchstuff

Looking to buy my first (I'm slow) Pandora, is there anyone who is petite and has the large that can post a pic? I've been searching the threads but it's not easy to tell how tall people are...is the large too big for me at 5'2"? TIA!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Looking to buy my first (I'm slow) Pandora, is there anyone who is petite and has the large that can post a pic? I've been searching the threads but it's not easy to tell how tall people are...is the large too big for me at 5'2"? TIA!


Do you really want the large ? It's huge ... Why not the medium ?Or the small , it holds a lot 
Some pics from the web :


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm 1,70 m , here with a small Pandora (27 x 17 x 15 cm)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This is the medium (35 x 21 x 16 cm )


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> This is the medium (35 x 21 x 16 cm )


Thanks for the pics, I did search online before I posted but am confused re: sizing. The bag I’m looking at states 15” x 11” x 7”  which doesn’t sound nearly as huge as some of the photos I’ve seen. The store sent a mod shot, see below, looks more medium to me but  not according to the measurements? Which was why I was hoping for a mod shot from someone here...


----------



## muchstuff

OK still confused, from what I gather this is the older style due to the front pocket not being a zippered one, and at that time would have been considered the medium? Every measurement I see seems different, and the measurements between the mediums and larges seem to be only a couple inched in width?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Medium


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Medium


So the one I posted is medium?  I can do that size. What were the measurements on the large then? Thanks for the help!


----------



## muchstuff

Bought her today, she's biggish but I have lots of bags this size so I'm pretty happy...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> Bought her today, she's biggish but I have lots of bags this size so I'm pretty happy...


Pics please


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Pics please


Tomorrow when I’m in my day sweats instead of my sleep sweats.


----------



## muchstuff

This has shot straight to the top ten on my list, I'll need at least one more...


----------



## randr21

muchstuff said:


> This has shot straight to the top ten on my list, I'll need at least one more...
> View attachment 4706118
> View attachment 4706119


You and @Pollie-Jean have similar cool girl styles, so of course the panda looks good on you! And medium is my favorite.


----------



## muchstuff

randr21 said:


> You and @Pollie-Jean have similar cool girl styles, so of course the panda looks good on you! And medium is my favorite.


Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

muchstuff said:


> This has shot straight to the top ten on my list, I'll need at least one more...
> View attachment 4706118
> View attachment 4706119


Looks great on you ! And of course you need another one


----------



## muchstuff

Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great on you ! And of course you need another one


I can totally see why you have a collection.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> This has shot straight to the top ten on my list, I'll need at least one more...
> View attachment 4706118
> View attachment 4706119



Looks amazing on you! What color are you thinking of for your next one?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Looks amazing on you! What color are you thinking of for your next one?


Not sure yet whether a different colour, different leather, different size...wait, I may need a few more .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Not sure yet whether a different colour, different leather, different size...wait, I may need a few more .


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## muchstuff

Girl's just a puddle...


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> This has shot straight to the top ten on my list, I'll need at least one more...
> View attachment 4706118
> View attachment 4706119


Like your outfit, the boots especially!  (And the Pandora, OF COURSE)


----------



## muchstuff

IntheOcean said:


> Like your outfit, the boots especially!  (And the Pandora, OF COURSE)


Thanks, the boots are Pikolinos, reasonably priced and comfy to wear.


----------



## Jennilee

Hello! I have not been able to find a large Pandora so I am assuming the large size has been discontinued. I would love to find a large black goat leather. I have a medium Pepe in the taupe color and find it to be a bit too small. Can anyone tell me what year they stopped making the large size? Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> Hello! I have not been able to find a large Pandora so I am assuming the large size has been discontinued. I would love to find a large black goat leather. I have a medium Pepe in the taupe color and find it to be a bit too small. Can anyone tell me what year they stopped making the large size? Thank you!


I'm a bit of a newbie to the brand but from what I've been able to figure out, what used to be called the large is now called the medium, measurements are pretty much the same. I don't know if you saw mine, it's an older "large" (it has the little flap pocket on the bottom front whereas the newer ones have the zipper). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I'd check out the measurements on the "medium" ones with the front zip and compare them to the older "large" bags.


----------



## Jennilee

muchstuff said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie to the brand but from what I've been able to figure out, what used to be called the large is now called the medium, measurements are pretty much the same. I don't know if you saw mine, it's an older "large" (it has the little flap pocket on the bottom front whereas the newer ones have the zipper). Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I'd check out the measurements on the "medium" ones with the front zip and compare them to the older "large" bags.
> View attachment 4717899


Thank you! Your bag is stunning! I just got my “medium” out and measured. It’s approximately 13” x 8”. Is yours larger than that? I just looked at the Givenchy website and the mediums have the same measurements as my medium that was purchased in 2015.


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> Thank you! Your bag is stunning! I just got my “medium” out and measured. It’s approximately 13” x 8”. Is yours larger than that?


I'm not sure how you're measuring, mine is just such a blob of smooshy leather . The top panel with the logo on it is 14" wide by 8" high from zipper to zipper if that helps. Maybe mines a medium? I was told it's a large by the old measurements.


----------



## Jennilee

muchstuff said:


> I'm not sure how you're measuring, mine is just such a blob of smooshy leather . The top panel with the logo on it is 14" wide by 8" high from zipper to zipper if that helps. Maybe mines a medium? I was told it's a large by the old measurements.[/QUOTE


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> View attachment 4717915


So yours is the newer medium which apparently from what I understand is my old large, although I'm a inch wider than you. Is there in fact a larger size? Not sure, maybe someone else can weigh in here...


----------



## Jennilee

Not sure what happened when I uploaded the photos lol. It seems that there are a lot of inconsistencies regarding the measurements depending on what retailer you look at.


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> Not sure what happened when I uploaded the photos lol. It seems that there are a lot of inconsistencies regarding the measurements depending on what retailer you look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717919
> View attachment 4717920
> View attachment 4717921


The bottom panel on mine is only 6"...


----------



## Jennilee

muchstuff said:


> The bottom panel on mine is only 6"...


My bottom panel is also 6” wide. I really think there is a larger size that existed and I really hope I can find one! Even if it were only an inch wider like yours, that would make a difference. Thanks for your help!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> My bottom panel is also 6” wide. I really think there is a larger size that existed and I really hope I can find one! Even if it were only an inch wider like yours, that would make a difference. Thanks for your help!


Your pic shows the bottom panel measuring 8"?


----------



## Jennilee

muchstuff said:


> Your pic shows the bottom panel measuring 8"?


I thought you meant the actual bottom of the bag as if it were sitting flat like a rectangle. Does that even make sense?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The red line I drew should have stopped at the seam. I drew it too far


----------



## randr21

@muchstuff

If u check the beginnings of this thread, you'll see that there was confusion with the sizes initially. Eventually, G officially called the diff sizes med and large. For visuals, check out pages 5, 10 and 14. I didnt go beyond that, but if u have time, u can skim thru like I did.

Kate beckinsale had been snapped many times wearing her large panda so do a search here in this forum.

You might also want to search ebay for active or complete large pandora listings for measurements. Alternatively, you can try skimming or searching through this forum, but may require a few diff key words.


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> I thought you meant the actual bottom of the bag as if it were sitting flat like a rectangle. Does that even make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red line I drew should have stopped at the seam. I drew it too far


Here are my pics...last one is the actual base.


----------



## muchstuff

randr21 said:


> @muchstuff
> 
> If u check the beginnings of this thread, you'll see that there was confusion with the sizes initially. Eventually, G officially called the diff sizes med and large. For visuals, check out pages 5, 10 and 14. I didnt go beyond that, but if u have time, u can skim thru like I did.
> 
> Kate beckinsale had been snapped many times wearing her large panda so do a search here in this forum.
> 
> You might also want to search ebay for active or complete large pandora listings for measurements. Alternatively, you can try skimming or searching through this forum, but may require a few diff key words.


I did look through some of the posts prior to purchasing but it looks like I should do it again, many thanks!


----------



## Jennilee

randr21 said:


> @muchstuff
> 
> If u check the beginnings of this thread, you'll see that there was confusion with the sizes initially. Eventually, G officially called the diff sizes med and large. For visuals, check out pages 5, 10 and 14. I didnt go beyond that, but if u have time, u can skim thru like I did.
> 
> Kate beckinsale had been snapped many times wearing her large panda so do a search here in this forum.
> 
> You might also want to search ebay for active or complete large pandora listings for measurements. Alternatively, you can try skimming or searching through this forum, but may require a few diff key words.


Thank you so much! I will definitely go through the thread. I just purchased a black Nightingale so I’m awaiting her arrival. I really have no business buying another bag so soon but if I find a large black goatskin panda then I’m going to have to. Enjoy your bag! She looks like she’s in amazing condition!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely go through the thread. I just purchased a black Nightingale so I’m awaiting her arrival. I really have no business buying another bag so soon but if I find a large black goatskin panda then I’m going to have to. Enjoy your bag! She looks like she’s in amazing condition!


Thanks, I'll be looking for another sometime soon as well!


----------



## Jennilee

muchstuff said:


> Here are my pics...last one is the actual base.
> View attachment 4717939
> 
> View attachment 4717941
> 
> View attachment 4717945
> 
> View attachment 4717942


Thanks for the photos. It appears that they must have changed the dimensions/proportions at some point. I just love the look of the leather on yours!


----------



## muchstuff

Jennilee said:


> Thanks for the photos. It appears that they must have changed the dimensions/proportions at some point. I just love the look of the leather on yours!


It's super soft...


----------



## randr21

Jennilee said:


> Thank you so much! I will definitely go through the thread. I just purchased a black Nightingale so I’m awaiting her arrival. I really have no business buying another bag so soon but if I find a large black goatskin panda then I’m going to have to. Enjoy your bag! She looks like she’s in amazing condition!


The gale is my first love, and a perfect squishy companion to the panda. Right now is actually a good time to buy if ure looking for deals. Strike if it's the right one at the right price.


----------



## Jennilee

randr21 said:


> The gale is my first love, and a perfect squishy companion to the panda. Right now is actually a good time to buy if ure looking for deals. Strike if it's the right one at the right price.


I purchased the newer style nightingale (a 2017) in black. The leather is so amazing but I’m a bit disappointed that the foil Givenchy stamp on the front is really worn and peeling. The bag is in great shape other than this. Does this happen to all of them?


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


>


New strap? Maroon and grey always goes beautifully.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

randr21 said:


> New strap? Maroon and grey always goes beautifully.


Off White


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## bonjourescargot

Hi everyone, bought my first Givenchy pandora mini in black. It's goat skin, pebbled texture. I lusted over this one for a while! But on arrival, I am not too sure... It's very structured and I was hoping for more of a slouch. Can anyone give me any insight into whether it will ever slouch? I know the bigger ones slouch after a few wears but I'm wondering if the size will affect this at all as it does really feel quite sturdy. I've read mixed responses in various threads on this issue! Many thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

bonjourescargot said:


> Hi everyone, bought my first Givenchy pandora mini in black. It's goat skin, pebbled texture. I lusted over this one for a while! But on arrival, I am not too sure... It's very structured and I was hoping for more of a slouch. Can anyone give me any insight into whether it will ever slouch? I know the bigger ones slouch after a few wears but I'm wondering if the size will affect this at all as it does really feel quite sturdy. I've read mixed responses in various threads on this issue! Many thanks in advance


I don't own a mini, only small and med, but I think you're right about taking longer to slouch. However, you can accelerate it by using it daily, and carrying what you need without worrying that it'll lose shape. Sturdy is good when it comes to leather integrity, and wear and tear. Dont worry and start using it. By nature it's a slouchy bag so give it some time and it will get more mushy.

If you truly want slouchy right away, I'm sure there are preloved ones that you can get deals from that will come already slouched.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

She has finally arrived


----------



## bonjourescargot

randr21 said:


> I don't own a mini, only small and med, but I think you're right about taking longer to slouch. However, you can accelerate it by using it daily, and carrying what you need without worrying that it'll lose shape. Sturdy is good when it comes to leather integrity, and wear and tear. Dont worry and start using it. By nature it's a slouchy bag so give it some time and it will get more mushy.
> 
> If you truly want slouchy right away, I'm sure there are preloved ones that you can get deals from that will come already slouched.


Thank you for the reply! I am happy to work for some slouch. I want slouch eventually but I can live with boxy for a bit. This has been what I needed to finally take her out for a spin. I'll be starting tomorrow


----------



## randr21

Pollie-Jean said:


> She has finally arrived



graphite makes the panda even cooler! what a luxe looking combination with the sugar leather. congrats.


----------



## namie

Are Pandora still sold in Givenchy boutiques?


----------



## papertrees

Hi,
Is there a problem of color transfer for croc embossed tan Pandora?
I'm getting one tomorrow, and I'm afraid of color transfer from clothes and jeans. Also, I want to know how durable it is compared to goatskin and pepe leather.
Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

namie said:


> Are Pandora still sold in Givenchy boutiques?



I believe so. I haven't heard that it's been discontinued


----------



## randr21

papertrees said:


> Hi,
> Is there a problem of color transfer for croc embossed tan Pandora?
> I'm getting one tomorrow, and I'm afraid of color transfer from clothes and jeans. Also, I want to know how durable it is compared to goatskin and pepe leather.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> Thanks!



Any light colored bag is subject to color transfer if you don't protect it first. Also, I'd recommend pretretreating you dark clothing too. 

Durability can be subjective depending on how hard you are on your bags and how often they're worn. Overall, I'd say Givenchy bags are pretty hard wearing, but you should still take care of them as with any leather item.


----------



## papertrees

How do i protect it? Would Apple Guard help? Or cadillac lotion?


----------



## randr21

papertrees said:


> How do i protect it? Would Apple Guard help? Or cadillac lotion?



Yes, apple guarde and collonil carbon pro are two popular ones. Lotion is to condition so leather doesn't dry out. Do some research.


----------



## Doratch

Does it make sense to buy a small when I already had a mini? The size difference between mini and small is very small. Size difference between small and medium is less than 2 inches too.
Should I go for medium instead?


----------



## rdgldy

I found the mini and small to feel very different in size when using.  Not silly.


----------



## randr21

Doratch said:


> Does it make sense to buy a small when I already had a mini? The size difference between mini and small is very small. Size difference between small and medium is less than 2 inches too.
> Should I go for medium instead?



totally agree with @rdgldy. I have the small and the med, and they are quite different. the inches make a difference when worn.


----------



## Luvnlife

bonjourescargot said:


> Thank you for the reply! I am happy to work for some slouch. I want slouch eventually but I can live with boxy for a bit. This has been what I needed to finally take her out for a spin. I'll be starting tomorrow



I just started looking at this bag and wondering if yours has started to slouch at all?  Are you enjoying the bag? I too, want it to slouch and not keep the boxy look. THX


----------



## iluminadablue

Doratch said:


> Does it make sense to buy a small when I already had a mini? The size difference between mini and small is very small. Size difference between small and medium is less than 2 inches too.
> Should I go for medium instead?


I own the small and medium and there’s a significant size difference.


----------



## Doratch

I managed to buy a preloved-but-never-been-used black medium goatskin pandora at usd1306! Yay!


----------



## Luvnlife

I’ve just started looking at this bag and love it in the mini size. I’m looking for opinions on the different leathers. When I first saw the bag it was the goat leather and then I saw the Pepe and now I’m confused. My designer collection is quite small. I own a Saint Laurent sac de jour souple leather baby size in red leather (its a dark red), a Chloe black Marcie small, and Louis Vuitton speedy b 25 in damier ebene. Having a hard time choosing color and leather. My wardrobe is mostly black white denim. I recently saw the bag in midnight blue in Pepe leather and I never would have thought of that color or leather. Looking for any suggestions. This is clearly a want, never a need. LOL. Thanks in advance for advice!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I've been carrying this one for.a couple of weeks--forgot how much I love it! Super soft and love the print!


----------



## randr21

Luv2Shop1 said:


> I've been carrying this one for.a couple of weeks--forgot how much I love it! Super soft and love the print!
> 
> View attachment 4813635


I think this and the magnolia are some of Tisci's best prints.  It's perfection on a mini panda.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

randr21 said:


> I think this and the magnolia are some of Tisci's best prints.  It's perfection on a mini panda.



Agree! I never saw another print that I liked better!   

It's 4 or 5 years old (at least) but still gorgeous! 

With COVID I can't bring myself to spend big $$ on a new bag...so I'm shopping my closet!


----------



## Doratch

I love the pandoras!
I am eyeing the small pandora now! Oh gosh! Please stop me!


----------



## jelly-baby

randr21 said:


> They're less front and center, but Givenchy still makes them, as far as I know. They've been around a long time, so they're not popular like a trendy bag per se, but people are still discovering them.



Yep, this is me, just discovering them! Well, I kind of knew they existed but have always been an LV girl. I do love a slouchy puddle bag though and have just ordered two preloved Pandoras - a medium browny coloured one (no idea of official colour) and a black mini. Awaiting delivery....


----------



## muchstuff

jelly-baby said:


> Yep, this is me, just discovering them! Well, I kind of knew they existed but have always been an LV girl. I do love a slouchy puddle bag though and have just ordered two preloved Pandoras - a medium browny coloured one (no idea of official colour) and a black mini. Awaiting delivery....


My slouchy old girl...





Sorry, don’t know why all of the extra pics showed up, deleted them.


----------



## randr21

jelly-baby said:


> Yep, this is me, just discovering them! Well, I kind of knew they existed but have always been an LV girl. I do love a slouchy puddle bag though and have just ordered two preloved Pandoras - a medium browny coloured one (no idea of official colour) and a black mini. Awaiting delivery....



Never too late to enjoy a much loved classic that appeals to you and works for your current lifestyle. Bonus to get it at a preloved price.


----------



## randr21

muchstuff said:


> My slouchy old girl...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849389
> View attachment 4849390
> 
> Sorry, don’t know why all of the extra pics showed up, deleted them.



That luster is no joke.


----------



## muchstuff

randr21 said:


> That luster is no joke.


I got lucky, killer leather on this girl.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

I just bought a pre-owned Pandora wallet on a chain and the serial (date) code is  2B A 0177 (the 7th week of 2017) but I cant find anything that says what location the BA stands for.  Does anyone have a chart that shows what letters correspond to what manufacturing location?


----------



## IntheOcean

muchstuff said:


> My slouchy old girl...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849389
> View attachment 4849390
> 
> Sorry, don’t know why all of the extra pics showed up, deleted them.


Such a beautiful bag!  Love the front pocket. Useful and adds a bit of character.


----------



## jelly-baby

Just received this lovely medium Pandora in washed (?) leather. Does anyone know the official colour name?

Im going to check the outlet at Bicester today to see if they have any mini Pandoras there.  I’ve got the bug now!


----------



## randr21

jelly-baby said:


> Just received this lovely medium Pandora in washed (?) leather. Does anyone know the official colour name?
> 
> Im going to check the outlet at Bicester today to see if they have any mini Pandoras there.  I’ve got the bug now!



how I adore the pepe leather. this leather + bag style is really like no other. i want to say the color is charcoal...


----------



## Elena S

Joining in with a medium in oil blue. I’m in love! 


Does EF G1109 mean that it was made on week 10 of 2019?


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Joining in with a medium in oil blue. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4863724
> 
> Does EF G1109 mean that it was made on week 10 of 2019?



I have a similar blue in the old gale style and it's so pretty isn't it? Especially with the shiny silver hw? Looks great on you! Have no idea about the code though.


----------



## Annawakes

Elena S said:


> Joining in with a medium in oil blue. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4863724
> 
> Does EF G1109 mean that it was made on week 10 of 2019?


Beautiful!  This is making me want another one hahahah


----------



## Elena S

Elena S said:


> Joining in with a *medium* in oil blue.


I meant small of course!


----------



## Pursonify82

Here's my Pandy!


----------



## Scarletastrea86

Hi All,

Not sure if the thread is still active, but just thought of sharing my latest addition! i'm new to givenchy and this is my first bag. Been lusting over it for its unique design! love that it's not your typical design and has a certain characteristic to it. Anyway initially wanted to get the mini because i dont like large bags, but since im in the market for preloved it was quite difficult to get. Found one but was late to the game because it was sold, then found this seller selling her small pandora and i bit the bullet! At first was scared of its authenticity, but did my research and apparently she bought from MyTheresa so that really sealed the deal (MyTheresa only sells authentic right? or else im screwed  ) . And i thank god i got the small because the size is perfect! Condition is like new, and got it for around USD400+..not sure if thats a fair price or not since im new to this.

Anyway my only qualm is on the strap as its not adjustable. and the length crossbody and without crossbody as pictured. Im about 5'2/5'3. Was thinking of getting it shorten, found a leather artisan who can do it for around USD50, but not sure if thats a good idea to modify the original strap. thoughts?

By the way this is goatskin sugar leather right? not sure the type of leather though. thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not sure if the thread is still active, but just thought of sharing my latest addition! i'm new to givenchy and this is my first bag. Been lusting over it for its unique design! love that it's not your typical design and has a certain characteristic to it. Anyway initially wanted to get the mini because i dont like large bags, but since im in the market for preloved it was quite difficult to get. Found one but was late to the game because it was sold, then found this seller selling her small pandora and i bit the bullet! At first was scared of its authenticity, but did my research and apparently she bought from MyTheresa so that really sealed the deal (MyTheresa only sells authentic right? or else im screwed  ) . And i thank god i got the small because the size is perfect! Condition is like new, and got it for around USD400+..not sure if thats a fair price or not since im new to this.
> 
> Anyway my only qualm is on the strap as its not adjustable. and the length crossbody and without crossbody as pictured. Im about 5'2/5'3. Was thinking of getting it shorten, found a leather artisan who can do it for around USD50, but not sure if thats a good idea to modify the original strap. thoughts?
> 
> By the way this is goatskin sugar leather right? not sure the type of leather though. thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878744
> View attachment 4878744
> View attachment 4878745
> View attachment 4878746
> View attachment 4878746
> View attachment 4878745
> View attachment 4878744


Congrats, she's a lovely bag, I have the larger size and love it. Regarding modification of strap, the dilemma is one I face too as I'm 5'1".  It'll affect resale value but will you be happy with the bag if you don't do it? Mind you, you got it for a great price IMO, even with a modified strap I would think you could resell without losing, although that's just a guess.
I see the Givenchy AT thread is closed, you could try posting on the general "authenticate this" thread and see if someone can help you there? Looks fine to me but I'm not a Givenchy expert by any means.


----------



## Scarletastrea86

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, she's a lovely bag, I have the larger size and love it. Regarding modification of strap, the dilemma is one I face too as I'm 5'1".  It'll affect resale value but will you be happy with the bag if you don't do it? Mind you, you got it for a great price IMO, even with a modified strap I would think you could resell without losing, although that's just a guess.
> I see the Givenchy AT thread is closed, you could try posting on the general "authenticate this" thread and see if someone can help you there? Looks fine to me but I'm not a Givenchy expert by any means.



Awwww thanks!!! love it so much, too bad because of the Pandemic i dont exactly get the occasion to fully utilise it since im mostly at home working lol. And thanks so much for your response and suggestions, just for my peace of mind i guess i will post it over on that thread for authentication!

And actually if i were to wear it cross body, i dont really mind it so much, but i prefer to wear it non-crossbody most of the time, i dont really like how the strap emphasise my womenly lumps if that makes sense hahahaha

anyway thanks again, you have always been of much help, even when i got my first balenciaga city to authenticate you were the first to respond! much love! take care.


----------



## muchstuff

Scarletastrea86 said:


> Awwww thanks!!! love it so much, too bad because of the Pandemic i dont exactly get the occasion to fully utilise it since im mostly at home working lol. And thanks so much for your response and suggestions, just for my peace of mind i guess i will post it over on that thread for authentication!
> 
> And actually if i were to wear it cross body, i dont really mind it so much, but i prefer to wear it non-crossbody most of the time, i dont really like how the strap emphasise my womenly lumps if that makes sense hahahaha
> 
> anyway thanks again, you have always been of much help, even when i got my first balenciaga city to authenticate you were the first to respond! much love! take care.


My pleasure, I’m not a big crossbody fan either!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Elena S said:


> Joining in with a medium in oil blue. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4863724
> 
> Does EF G1109 mean that it was made on week 10 of 2019?



 Wow , such a beautiful color ! 
Congrats !


----------



## Karamello30

I just bought my first Givenchy bag  it is the lovely Givenchy Pandora and I got it for 300$ in the pre-loved market. Can not wait to get my new baby!


----------



## IntheOcean

Karamello30 said:


> I just bought my first Givenchy bag  it is the lovely Givenchy Pandora and I got it for 300$ in the pre-loved market. Can not wait to get my new baby!
> View attachment 4881923


How lovely! The studs definitely add a little bit of extra character to the bag.


----------



## thundercloud

jelly-baby said:


> Just received this lovely medium Pandora in washed (?) leather. Does anyone know the official colour name?
> 
> Im going to check the outlet at Bicester today to see if they have any mini Pandoras there.  I’ve got the bug now!
> 
> View attachment 4851909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851911





randr21 said:


> how I adore the pepe leather. this leather + bag style is really like no other. i want to say the color is charcoal...


I have the same bag in the small size! I love mine! Such smooshy goodness! The color name is charcoal / anthracite. For some reason, the color is found under either name. I purchased mine from Nordstrom back in late 2016/early 2017.


----------



## Astronaut135

On fashionphile, I saved two medium black goatskin Pandoras and noticed that they look different in the back. One has a seam on the middle part of the back, and the other has the seam on the bottom edge. See pics. Could someone help explain? Are these both authentic?


----------



## Patty wu

Hello guys! I am new to the wagon. Been lusting Pandas for years and finally found the perfect one!! Introducing Miss Trio!!. Picked her up from pre-loved website and couldn't be happier! . From date code is 2014. Has been contemplating for the colours and finally saw her. Black, dark grey and blue. Been enjoying those 3 colours on other bags and couldn't asked for more if can have it in 1 bag☺☺. Will enjoy her to the fullest


----------



## starlingh

Congrats! You got yourself a very good deal. 



Karamello30 said:


> I just bought my first Givenchy bag  it is the lovely Givenchy Pandora and I got it for 300$ in the pre-loved market. Can not wait to get my new baby!
> View attachment 4881923


----------



## IntheOcean

Patty wu said:


> Hello guys! I am new to the wagon. Been lusting Pandas for years and finally found the perfect one!! Introducing Miss Trio!!. Picked her up from pre-loved website and couldn't be happier! . From date code is 2014. Has been contemplating for the colours and finally saw her. Black, dark grey and blue. Been enjoying those 3 colours on other bags and couldn't asked for more if can have it in 1 bag☺☺. Will enjoy her to the fullest


Congrats on your first Pandora! Very interesting colorway. Perfect for fall and winter, IMO.


----------



## Patty wu

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your first Pandora! Very interesting colorway. Perfect for fall and winter, IMO.


Ha ha thank you for the compliment! Yes very nice colors combo indeed! I got it in excellent condition for USD$500. Pretty good deal! So enjoyed wearing it. Perfect crossbody fell on perfect size when on shoulder and hips.. Gor reference i am 168cm. And the slouchy just nice!!❤❤


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Patty wu said:


> Hello guys! I am new to the wagon. Been lusting Pandas for years and finally found the perfect one!! Introducing Miss Trio!!. Picked her up from pre-loved website and couldn't be happier! . From date code is 2014. Has been contemplating for the colours and finally saw her. Black, dark grey and blue. Been enjoying those 3 colours on other bags and couldn't asked for more if can have it in 1 bag☺☺. Will enjoy her to the fullest


Wow , I love it ! Congrats ans enjoy !


----------



## Patty wu

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow , I love it ! Congrats ans enjoy !


Thank you!! Stay safe


----------



## Karamello30

starlingh said:


> Congrats! You got yourself a very good deal.


Thank you! At first, I thought it was to good to be true, but a beautiful bag turned up in the mail in excellent quality. I have used it a lot since I got it, and I am in love with the design


----------



## cainca

randr21 said:


> Not at all, if you really love it. Almost like a backup bc you should rotate them often to keep them new looking.


I just got my 3rd Givenchy Pepe Pandora medium-sized.  I have a green, light brown, and now a Black.  I just love these.  Why not?


----------



## Venus81

So happy to see that Pandora is still a loved bag! I don't see many of them in shops in Italy, so I thought it was not a good buy, but I love it!! I have 3!! A pandora box in fuchsia, a small one in crinckled leather charcoal colour and a black medium puffer one, not in leather


----------



## randr21

Venus81 said:


> So happy to see that Pandora is still a loved bag! I don't see many of them in shops in Italy, so I thought it was not a good buy, but I love it!! I have 3!! A pandora box in fuchsia, a small one in crinckled leather charcoal colour and a black medium puffer one, not in leather



Would love to see a family pic. Sounds like a nicely diversified collection of pandas.


----------



## Venus81

randr21 said:


> Would love to see a family pic. Sounds like a nicely diversified collection of pandas.


Pandora family: daddy, mummy and baby


----------



## randr21

Venus81 said:


> Pandora family: daddy, mummy and baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975643


Can you believe Givenchy was creative enough to design these based on the core panda concept? That's one of the reasons why I've always admired them.

I was so curious about the puffer one, and I was right. I don't see this style often. Not only do you have structured and unstructured bases covered, but your color selections are on point too. Very nice.


----------



## Venus81

randr21 said:


> Can you believe Givenchy was creative enough to design these based on the core panda concept? That's one of the reasons why I've always admired them.
> 
> I was so curious about the puffer one, and I was right. I don't see this style often. Not only do you have structured and unstructured bases covered, but your color selections are on point too. Very nice.


I didn't know it!
Thank you


----------



## elzi

My workhorses! I find them perfect for work and travel, understated, hardy and secure!


----------



## thundercloud

elzi said:


> My workhorses! I find them perfect for work and travel, understated, hardy and secure!
> View attachment 4985322


I have the same small pepe one and I love it! Such great bags!


----------



## Rocket_girl

Elena S said:


> Joining in with a medium in oil blue. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4863724
> 
> Does EF G1109 mean that it was made on week 10 of 2019?



Unless the third small front pocket is hidden, this may be small rather than medium. Medium has three zips, small has two.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Luvnlife said:


> I just started looking at this bag and wondering if yours has started to slouch at all?  Are you enjoying the bag? I too, want it to slouch and not keep the boxy look. THX



When worn, they slouch. They only look boxy when stuffed for display.


----------



## Rocket_girl

muchstuff said:


> Here are my pics...last one is the actual base.
> 
> 
> OMG the patina on your bag! Delicious! Love these bags the older they get!
> View attachment 4717939
> 
> View attachment 4717941
> 
> View attachment 4717945
> 
> View attachment 4717942


----------



## cainca

Rocket_girl said:


> When worn, they slouch. They only look boxy when stuffed for display.


The Pepe Pandoras are super slouchy when worn.  I own three and love them so much.


----------



## cainca

Luvnlife said:


> I just started looking at this bag and wondering if yours has started to slouch at all?  Are you enjoying the bag? I too, want it to slouch and not keep the boxy look. THX


The Pepe Pandoras are super slouchy when worn. I own three and love them so much.


----------



## Elena S

Got this delivered today!  Does anyone know how Givenchy’s calf leather holds up?


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Got this delivered today!  Does anyone know how Givenchy’s calf leather holds up?
> View attachment 5017399
> View attachment 5017400


Calf and in general, all my G bags have held up beautifully. I love the tone on tone black logo with the bright silver hw. Looks great with your pink outfit too. Really great bag, and congrats.


----------



## Elena S

randr21 said:


> Calf and in general, all my G bags have held up beautifully. I love the tone on tone black logo with the bright silver hw. Looks great with your pink outfit too. Really great bag, and congrats.


Thank you  The handwritten ‘Givenchy’ is by the way in navy which I find very cool


----------



## randr21

Elena S said:


> Thank you  The handwritten ‘Givenchy’ is by the way in navy which I find very cool



That is cool! I prefer logos to be a bit more understated, but not boring, which is what this bag delivers. Practical and stylish.


----------



## Elena S

randr21 said:


> That is cool! I prefer logos to be a bit more understated, but not boring, which is what this bag delivers. Practical and stylish.


Exactly! That’s why I went for it


----------



## Torrentia

Funny thing happened--pulled out my medium anthracite (gray) pepe from storage a few weeks back, it was quite dry but I went ahead and started using it without moisturizing it first. Finally got around to conditioning it tonight and the poor thing gobbled up like a half bottle of Apple brand conditioner. So thirsty! 

It still looks great and the drier areas don't look any more "discolored" than they ever did. But friendly reminder to condition! Unlike my own springtime skin my poor purses don't produce waterfalls of oil on their own


----------



## jayar04

My nylon pandora haha.. Really happy that Givenchy's nylon is as good as Prada nylon.. so lightweight and easy to clean


----------



## randr21

jayar04 said:


> My nylon pandora haha.. Really happy that Givenchy's nylon is as good as Prada nylon.. so lightweight and easy to clean
> View attachment 5097101



Panda is always a favorite. I wonder how the nylon slouches on the body once you've added things.


----------



## jayar04

randr21 said:


> Panda is always a favorite. I wonder how the nylon slouches on the body once you've added things.


hmmm, here you go!


----------



## randr21

jayar04 said:


> hmmm, here you go!
> View attachment 5097190



Looks great, just like pepe leather. It's actually more structured than I thought. Must be more reinforced nylon than what I had imagined.


----------



## jayar04

Quite similar to Prada Nylon. I actually have a big box of facial tissue inside that bag. I'll try to take a pic when not much is inside - it can get a lil flat


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just saw this new look for AW21.
I'm not a fan of the zipper pulls - much prefer leather. I'm still looking for another Pandora so I may have to buy an older style now, just in case this look is here to stay.


----------



## Annawakes

Straight-Laced said:


> Just saw this new look for AW21.
> I'm not a fan of the zipper pulls - much prefer leather. I'm still looking for another Pandora so I may have to buy an older style now, just in case this look is here to stay.
> 
> View attachment 5115410


Argh.  I don’t mind the zipper pulls though I can see them getting tarnished.  I JUST wish they hadn’t added the word “Givenchy” on the side of the bag.  I wish it was just the tiny logo on top.  Over designed in my opinion.


----------



## Sarihei

Annawakes said:


> Argh.  I don’t mind the zipper pulls though I can see them getting tarnished.  I JUST wish they hadn’t added the word “Givenchy” on the side of the bag.  I wish it was just the tiny logo on top.  Over designed in my opinion.


 
I agree. The zipper pulls I could live with but logo and the name, too branded. Not for me.


----------



## ggm17

Hi all - not sure if this is the right thread but im new to the page! I'm planning to buy this preloved givenchy pandora mini and thought id ask if you all think its authentic


----------



## 07Daisy91

I really like the Pandora design. I've not seen a bag with just one handle which hangs diagonally from the body. I find it a very cool and out-there design.
I was very close to buying one in red, it was nearly half price too! Then I saw a YT video saying these are a trend long gone and basically you are a clown when you wear it. Well, I wish I didn't listen.
I will look for it again and see if the site still has them. I'm a grown woman and I buy what I like! It's not like it's a fast fashion trend that lasts 3 days!


----------



## BBBagHag

Who cares about what some loser YouTuber says in their video! If you love carrying a bag l, that’s all that matters. I love my Pandas and could give a rats behind what others think. 



07Daisy91 said:


> I really like the Pandora design. I've not seen a bag with just one handle which hangs diagonally from the body. I find it a very cool and out-there design.
> I was very close to buying one in red, it was nearly half price too! Then I saw a YT video saying these are a trend long gone and basically you are a clown when you wear it. Well, I wish I didn't listen.
> I will look for it again and see if the site still has them. I'm a grown woman and I buy what I like! It's not like it's a fast fashion trend that lasts 3 days!


----------



## randr21

07Daisy91 said:


> I really like the Pandora design. I've not seen a bag with just one handle which hangs diagonally from the body. I find it a very cool and out-there design.
> I was very close to buying one in red, it was nearly half price too! Then I saw a YT video saying these are a trend long gone and basically you are a clown when you wear it. Well, I wish I didn't listen.
> I will look for it again and see if the site still has them. I'm a grown woman and I buy what I like! It's not like it's a fast fashion trend that lasts 3 days!


Good for you on coming around and realizing you make the call on your likes and wants. Pandas are forever a classic with a unique design never seen before or since. 

I really hope you find another panda that excites you like the red one. Sometimes, the hunt is half the fun! Good thing there should be a decent number of them on preloved market.


----------



## GemsBerry

07Daisy91 said:


> I really like the Pandora design. I've not seen a bag with just one handle which hangs diagonally from the body. I find it a very cool and out-there design.
> I was very close to buying one in red, it was nearly half price too! Then I saw a YT video saying these are a trend long gone and basically you are a clown when you wear it. Well, I wish I didn't listen.
> I will look for it again and see if the site still has them. I'm a grown woman and I buy what I like! It's not like it's a fast fashion trend that lasts 3 days!


So not true about its shape! Look, Loewe kinda copycatted this shape in Puzzle bag, now it's one of their most successful designs, it became classic.


----------



## Rockerchic

I never bought one when they were the it bag but so tempted to buy one now. I was looking at the loewe puzzle and then decided to look at this and I am so undecided at this point.


----------



## MothB

Hi ladies, does this Givenchy pandora mini look authentic to you? Would appreciate your comments. TIA.


----------



## Doratch

Does Pandora come in fur?

I saw some preloved fur givenchy pandoras though. But the tag does not look like the ones that my mini and medium pandoras have.

Does this tag look real?


----------



## randr21

Doratch said:


> Does Pandora come in fur?
> 
> I saw some preloved fur givenchy pandoras though. But the tag does not look like the ones that my mini and medium pandoras have.
> 
> Does this tag look real?


No authenticator available for Givenchy, but I think I recall seeing pics of a furry panda.


----------



## GemsBerry

Doratch said:


> Does Pandora come in fur?
> 
> I saw some preloved fur givenchy pandoras though. But the tag does not look like the ones that my mini and medium pandoras have.
> 
> Does this tag look real?


tag looks good just like mine on older Luc, both imprint and veiny goat skin.


----------



## Doratch

Thanks, babes!


----------



## Clearblueskies

randr21 said:


> No authenticator available for Givenchy, but I think I recall seeing pics of a furry panda.


I’m sure I remember seeing furry ones and wasn’t there a pony skin one?  
Fashionette has some great reductions on the pandora at the moment, if anyone’s interested.


----------



## Fortunecat

Double post...


----------



## Fortunecat

I am also looking for furry bags such as Pandora or Nightingale!


----------



## kprice1019

Way late to the pandora bag I feel but I do really like it and it’s comfy. What do you guys think? I’ll have a newborn also come December but will have a seperate diaper bag and have smaller bags for myself if need be.


----------



## randr21

kprice1019 said:


> Way late to the pandora bag I feel but I do really like it and it’s comfy. What do you guys think? I’ll have a newborn also come December but will have a seperate diaper bag and have smaller bags for myself if need be.


Super cute. It's a cool and unique bag no matter what you wear...and it holds a good amount. Looks great on you crossbody.


----------



## Straight-Laced

kprice1019 said:


> Way late to the pandora bag I feel but I do really like it and it’s comfy. What do you guys think? I’ll have a newborn also come December but will have a seperate diaper bag and have smaller bags for myself if need be.


Love it on you - slouches so nicely against the body.
Definitely a cool and comfy bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Very happy to bring home a new Panda, just unpacked. Small goat leather   

And below is my old medium calf leather, still a treasured favourite


----------



## Straight-Laced

These are rushed photos and don't do justice to either bag but for those like me who love the Pandora and like Loewe Puzzle bags too, here are some side by side shots FYI of the small Pandora (packed) next to my small Puzzle :


----------



## randr21

Straight-Laced said:


> Very happy to bring home a new Panda, just unpacked. Small goat leather
> 
> And below is my old medium calf leather, still a treasured favourite
> 
> View attachment 5151658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151660


Too much gorgeousness.


----------



## diorme

kprice1019 said:


> Way late to the pandora bag I feel but I do really like it and it’s comfy. What do you guys think? I’ll have a newborn also come December but will have a seperate diaper bag and have smaller bags for myself if need be.



Beautiful bag! Definitely super comfy and roomy.


----------



## diorme

Straight-Laced said:


> Very happy to bring home a new Panda, just unpacked. Small goat leather
> 
> And below is my old medium calf leather, still a treasured favourite
> 
> View attachment 5151658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151660



Congrats on your new panda! That’s a beautiful grey, and your black studded one has the perfect amount of edginess to it.


----------



## l.ch.

kprice1019 said:


> Way late to the pandora bag I feel but I do really like it and it’s comfy. What do you guys think? I’ll have a newborn also come December but will have a seperate diaper bag and have smaller bags for myself if need be.


Looks great on you!!! I have a mini Pandora and it fits so much for such a small bag! I love the bigger sizes also, I think I’ll try to find one!


----------



## l.ch.

Straight-Laced said:


> These are rushed photos and don't do justice to either bag but for those like me who love the Pandora and like Loewe Puzzle bags too, here are some side by side shots FYI of the small Pandora (packed) next to my small Puzzle :
> 
> View attachment 5151676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151677
> View attachment 5151678


This grey is amazing!


----------



## kitcare

I also have one but haven't used it for a while


----------



## Doratch

I finally found her!!!
My new found love! Furry Panda!!! 
I managed to find her in a preloved internet website! 
She is so soft and nice to feel!


----------



## randr21

Doratch said:


> I finally found her!!!
> My new found love! Furry Panda!!!
> I managed to find her in a preloved internet website!
> She is so soft and nice to feel!


So cute and fluffy. Love the color too. Great find.


----------



## jelly-baby

Love Pandoras. Regretting selling mine but have found small and medium online in the sale. Which size do most people seem to go for? I would be fine with the small but wondered if medium hangs better?


----------



## randr21

jelly-baby said:


> Love Pandoras. Regretting selling mine but have found small and medium online in the sale. Which size do most people seem to go for? I would be fine with the small but wondered if medium hangs better?


I prefer medium as I like the feel of a larger surface area squished against my body, and I feel it's easier to open zips. However, if youre petite or not used to bigger bags, and don't need as much space, then small is probly better.


----------



## Sarihei

jelly-baby said:


> Love Pandoras. Regretting selling mine but have found small and medium online in the sale. Which size do most people seem to go for? I would be fine with the small but wondered if medium hangs better?




I think that medium hangs better, at least on me. Nowadays I prefer medium to small because of it. I used to love the small but the long crossbody strap annoyed me. The wider and shorter crossbody makes the medium more comfortable to wear if the bag is full.


----------



## Doratch

This is my 3 pandas side by side!

I thought the furry panda was small size but I was wrong. It is medium size! But the medium size is a good size though!

Hmm... I am lacking a small panda now! Should I get one?


----------



## jelly-baby

randr21 said:


> I prefer medium as I like the feel of a larger surface area squished against my body, and I feel it's easier to open zips. However, if youre petite or not used to bigger bags, and don't need as much space, then small is probly better.





Sarihei said:


> I think that medium hangs better, at least on me. Nowadays I prefer medium to small because of it. I used to love the small but the long crossbody strap annoyed me. The wider and shorter crossbody makes the medium more comfortable to wear if the bag is full.



Thank you both. I have ordered the medium   It looks like the long strap attaches better at the back than the small. I’m also tall (5’9) So it’s probably a better size for me.

If you’re in the UK, there are some good bargains on Pandora bags on Fashionette right now. I got the aged-leather medium in black for just over £600.


----------



## Doratch

randr21 said:


> So cute and fluffy. Love the color too. Great find.



Thank you! 
I had a hard time finding her!!!
I was so happy when I finally had her in my hands!


----------



## Doratch

Straight-Laced said:


> Just saw this new look for AW21.
> I'm not a fan of the zipper pulls - much prefer leather. I'm still looking for another Pandora so I may have to buy an older style now, just in case this look is here to stay.
> 
> View attachment 5115410



Oh my! 
The zipper looks ok but too many logos for me...


----------



## randr21

Doratch said:


> Thank you!
> I had a hard time finding her!!!
> I was so happy when I finally had her in my hands!


It's not a commonly found style so I can imagine how hard it was to source. Your panda family is lovely! Not sure if you need the small, but if you love this style and often find you wish you had an in btwn sz of med and mini, go for it. Lots of good preloved or sale smalls to be found.


----------



## Tomsmom

Awaiting my first Pandora!!


----------



## Tomsmom

She’s beautiful


----------



## randr21

Tomsmom said:


> She’s beautiful
> View attachment 5170395


I adore this bag and have it in 2 colors. I will never part with them. They're like the chic older sibling of the original panda...and very hard to find. They make any outfit look like you stepped out of a Parisian street style magazine shoot.


----------



## Tomsmom

randr21 said:


> I adore this bag and have it in 2 colors. I will never part with them. They're like the chic older sibling of the original panda...and very hard to find. They make any outfit look like you stepped out of a Parisian street style magazine shoot.



I moved in today and I love it!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

I recently bought a preloved medium Panda in pepe leather (price is very low   )and I am absolutely in love with it. I also have a mini panda in purple / bordeaux color and that one will probably be my go-to bag. The medium one, I will use for when I can travel again.

Now, I am on the hunt for a small one. Probably in black?


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Doratch said:


> This is my 3 pandas side by side!
> 
> I thought the furry panda was small size but I was wrong. It is medium size! But the medium size is a good size though!
> 
> Hmm... I am lacking a small panda now! Should I get one?
> 
> View attachment 5159628


We have the same mini panda!!!


----------



## randr21

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I recently bought a preloved medium Panda in pepe leather (price is very low   )and I am absolutely in love with it. I also have a mini panda in purple / bordeaux color and that one will probably be my go-to bag. The medium one, I will use for when I can travel again.
> 
> Now, I am on the hunt for a small one. Probably in black?
> 
> View attachment 5193563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193564


No one does a leather like pepe. Add the unique panda design and you've got a classic. Love pepe for traveling bc its slightly lighter imo than goat or calf.


----------



## IntheOcean

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I recently bought a preloved medium Panda in pepe leather (price is very low   )and I am absolutely in love with it. I also have a mini panda in purple / bordeaux color and that one will probably be my go-to bag. The medium one, I will use for when I can travel again.
> 
> Now, I am on the hunt for a small one. Probably in black?
> 
> View attachment 5193563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193564


So beautiful!  I have to admit, I used to think this bag was ugly but it's grown on me immensely. And it's certainly unique.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

IntheOcean said:


> So beautiful!  I have to admit, I used to think this bag was ugly but it's grown on me immensely. And it's certainly unique.


Yeah me too. And I thought it is big for someone like me who is used to smaller bags but the medium one is just as good! It does not do justice on the pics but it is a beautiful bag. I think pepe is better than smooth ones.


----------



## IntheOcean

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Yeah me too. And I thought it is big for someone like me who is used to smaller bags but the medium one is just as good! It does not do justice on the pics but it is a beautiful bag. I think pepe is better than smooth ones.


Yes, I think the Pandora looks its best when it's worn by someone


----------



## Justaddpink

My oldest son once said that "what is it with womens bags, you put stuff in and you can't find it again?"  Right then l was carrying my small pandora and when I told him what the bag was called he just laughed and called it a "pocket dimension".
So, when I once again got the urge to look for a slightly bigger bag, something suitable for winter, I thought what wouldn't do better than another Pocket dimension? And today I picked it up!


----------



## randr21

Justaddpink said:


> View attachment 5209793
> 
> 
> My oldest son once said that "what is it with womens bags, you put stuff in and you can't find it again?"  Right then l was carrying my small pandora and when I told him what the bag was called he just laughed and called it a "pocket dimension".
> So, when I once again got the urge to look for a slightly bigger bag, something suitable for winter, I thought what wouldn't do better than another Pocket dimension? And today I picked it up!


Welcome to the multiples club!


----------



## Justaddpink

randr21 said:


> Welcome to the multiples club!


Thank you! 
And what can I say, this model is like nothing else and Givenchy really is the brand I like most!


----------



## randr21

Justaddpink said:


> Thank you!
> And what can I say, this model is like nothing else and Givenchy really is the brand I like most!


Did you see the other panda thread that mentioned pandas are no longer on Givenchy's official website? Hope it's temporary.


----------



## Justaddpink

randr21 said:


> Did you see the other panda thread that mentioned pandas are no longer on Givenchy's official website? Hope it's temporary.


No, missed that one. That's not good! Why would they do that?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Justaddpink said:


> Thank you!
> And what can I say, *this model is like nothing else* and Givenchy really is the brand I like most!


----------



## randr21

Justaddpink said:


> No, missed that one. That's not good! Why would they do that?


No idea. Could be they want to make room for the new designs, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Jaime

Have loved my Pandora since I got her years ago. I have the medium black in pepe leather. I am now wanting to buy a soft pink colour in sugar leather I think they call it.
My dilemma is small or medium. Given I have a medium I was leaning towards small I don't carry a lot anyway but is small big enough?
The small is pink with silver hardware and different leather my black is gold hardware. Both very different but I'm really torn between the small and medium. Small looks big enough on YouTube reviews but how have you all who actually own one or both finding it?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Justaddpink

I have both and think the small really is roomy enough. For me it is a perfect summer bag.


----------



## Jaime

Oh wonderful thank you! It looks to be the same colour pink. I've just ordered, very excited!


----------



## Jaime

So I received the bag and I wasn't concerned about authenticity, the bag itself is fine and I haven't bought a Pandora for at least 6+ years but the tag and dustbag are different to my others. Does anyone with a small pandora have tags and dust bag like this. It's concerned me because the bag itself looks fine but none of my Givenchy tags look like this. I have bought 4 from the Antigona line in the past year and their tags are different to this one.


----------



## Straight-Laced

@Jaime the tag and swatch look to be like those that came with the small grey Pandora I bought from Vitkac a few months ago. My dust bag is black with black print though, as was the dust bag that came with my late 2020 Antigona Soft. 
I do have older Givenchy bags that have white dust bags with black print which (from memory) look like your dust bag.


----------



## Jaime

Thank you. The tag is still a bit different. I go it through far fetch but it shipped from Marias which is meant to be an official givenchy store:

https://www.marais.com.au/pages/givenchy-australia 

My older bags came with white where as newer ones can with black. The tag was really what I was concerned with.


----------



## Justaddpink

Different looking tags apparently, mine looks like this.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jaime said:


> Thank you. The tag is still a bit different. I go it through far fetch but it shipped from Marias which is meant to be an official givenchy store:
> 
> https://www.marais.com.au/pages/givenchy-australia
> 
> My older bags came with white where as newer ones can with black. The tag was really what I was concerned with.


I hope someone can settle this for you either way. 
I’m in Australia and though I haven’t bought any Givenchy from Marais I have bought Loewe and everything was great. 
Lovely colour - I hope it works out.


----------



## mamonica

jelly-baby said:


> Thank you both. I have ordered the medium   It looks like the long strap attaches better at the back than the small. I’m also tall (5’9) So it’s probably a better size for me.
> 
> If you’re in the UK, there are some good bargains on Pandora bags on Fashionette right now. I got the aged-leather medium in black for just over £600.




Did you had a problem with the delivery? I've read bad reviews about them


----------



## jelly-baby

mamonica said:


> Did you had a problem with the delivery? I've read bad reviews about them



Yes, I had a lot of trouble with delivery of the items and returning them.  They seem slow dispatching and take forever to refund, even though the items are delivered back to them quickly.  It has put me off ordering from them.  They used to be really good.  Not sure what has happened.


----------



## mamonica

jelly-baby said:


> Thank you both. I have ordered the medium   It looks like the long strap attaches better at the back than the small. I’m also tall (5’9) So it’s probably a better size for me.
> 
> If you’re in the UK, there are some good bargains on Pandora bags on Fashionette right now. I got the aged-leather medium in black for just over £600.


 

how's the aged leather bag? im in england as well, how did it take for you to receive it?


----------



## jelly-baby

mamonica said:


> how's the aged leather bag? im in england as well, how did it take for you to receive it?



I can't remember the delivery time exactly, I think around 7-10 days.  But I ended up returning it.  Somehow the black aged leather looked cheap and plasticky.  I previously had the brown version which looked much better in the crinkle effect.  If I was getting black again I would go for the smooth leather. The medium is a fab size and would be my first choice as the short handle actually fits on your shoulder (the small Pandora doesn't).


----------



## imunlisted

Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...

Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.

Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).

In other words... help.


----------



## mktlim

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028



If you use your older bag a lot I'd say they are both different enough anyway to justify the purchase. I have a medium Pandora Pure and kept trying to track down a small after they were discontinued...I now have two black Pandoras but I reach for them the most out of all my bags.


----------



## Jaime

If it was a super good price I'd keep it. They have different leather/look. I have bags in different colours identical otherwise but not the same colour. But in the situation you describe it would have to be a super good price.


----------



## imunlisted

mktlim said:


> If you use your older bag a lot I'd say they are both different enough anyway to justify the purchase. I have a medium Pandora Pure and kept trying to track down a small after they were discontinued...I now have two black Pandoras but I reach for them the most out of all my bags.



Thank you for the vote of confidence!  I've left them on the armchair to look at while did some errands around the house and they _do_ look different... lol. 




I also feel like I pretty immediately treated the pepe leather casually; I wasn't afraid of it getting creased or scratched... maybe I'll be more careful (or have to be more careful) with the sugar?


----------



## imunlisted

Jaime said:


> If it was a super good price I'd keep it. They have different leather/look. I have bags in different colours identical otherwise but not the same colour. But in the situation you describe it would have to be a super good price.


Oh gosh, that's my main problem! 

I got my pepe in 2019; I haven't really been following the Pandora (if it's still available, different colors/materials, price changes... etc.)... I'd actually already seen this sugar Pandora in the store a few weeks ago with the price of $1,599 USD. Which obviously is good, but not enough to entice someone who basically already has it. Today, I saw it marked down... to $999.  I did some quick Googling and saw it's still available brand new on the Givenchy site for $2,150 USD, and pre-owned ones going between $1,800-$500 depending on condition. 95% of all my bags are black and I wouldn't consider a Pandora in a different color; this one also came with tags and dust bag.

So... thus my dilemma! You definitely guessed it right off.


----------



## muchstuff

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028


I have two black Pandas as well, one is mock croc so the finishes are totally different. To me they have a completely different look, as do yours.


----------



## randr21

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028


I have multiples of the panda and gale each in black, but in diff leathers so I get your dilemma. You're totally sane! Imo they look diff and give of diff vibes when styled. I wear them with diff outfits. Only keep if you truly love and use this style, which I do. Cmon, a good sized, comfy black crossbody isnt hard to justify, esp on deep sale. Otherwise, return if you are buying just bc of the sale price.


----------



## IntheOcean

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028


But they absolutely do look different! I can totally understand the desire to own an item you love in two (or even more) colors/leathers/etc. Especially if you got a good deal on it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028


All I can say is, I’m envious !!
I’d love a second medium black Pandora, preferably in the Pepe leather as my black medium is smooth calf.

In fact your post has sent me searching online for one, that is, a second one ...


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Jaime said:


> So I received the bag and I wasn't concerned about authenticity, the bag itself is fine and I haven't bought a Pandora for at least 6+ years but the tag and dustbag are different to my others. Does anyone with a small pandora have tags and dust bag like this. It's concerned me because the bag itself looks fine but none of my Givenchy tags look like this. I have bought 4 from the Antigona line in the past year and their tags are different to this one.


We have the same tag


----------



## dodgygirl

imunlisted said:


> Uh... I desperately need either confirmation or contradiction of my possible insanity...
> 
> Made the mistake of browsing my usual local shops for Black Friday and came upon... a severely discounted medium Pandora in sugar leather at TJ Maxx (one of two in a ritzy part of town). I couldn't resist and decided to take it home and take advantage of the extended return window while I thought about it.
> 
> Why think about it, you ask? BECAUSE I already have the bag... in pepe leather.  I know it's not unusual for some of us to do the same bag in different colors or sizes, but is this weird of me? Is this completely stupid and insane? One part of me says, "hey, they have different looks and will age differently", one says "don't kid yourself they're totally the same but you'll have a backup once the first wears out/can't be repaired/is discontinued", another part says "if I find I don't use it, it's enough of a classic that I can always sell it on and get something else" (this last one is iffy ).
> 
> In other words... help.
> 
> View attachment 5260027
> 
> View attachment 5260028


Wow stunning! Totally justifiable to have both black Pandoras because the leather is so different. I have the pepe in black in gold hardware and definitely still want the goatskin in black especially for that price!


----------



## bluebird777

Nice bag!!!


----------



## LCHallWill

Small Pandora in Calfskin, Jaguar print...My favorite!


----------



## nekkid

Hello everyone. Was the Medium size ever released with front flap pocket instead of the zip? I've seen it on the Large, but not sure about medium. Thank you.


----------



## anng1223

Yes they did.  My first pandora, a medium charcoal pepe, had a front flap, but it was many years ago. I sold it because it faded and changed color from gray to gray-brown.


----------



## Daisy22

So, I love and use my medium Pandoras all the time. I just ordered a small and after receiving it wondered if it is too young looking for someone over 40. It just seems like a younger style than the medium pandas. Opinions please


----------



## Ms.Dixie

Daisy22 said:


> So, I love and use my medium Pandoras all the time. I just ordered a small and after receiving it wondered if it is too young looking for someone over 40. It just seems like a younger style than the medium pandas. Opinions please


I’m over 50 and I have 3 minis and one small. I love the small size and I’ve never thought it was a style for younger people. I don’t think any of the sizes are limited to an age category. I get compliments all the time on them. The small is just fine for any age. I’d like a larger one someday but I think I need to stick with what I have for now and mix it up a bit. I do love a Panda! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## sammiejayne

Hey everyone, I just bought a 2015 mini Pandora off Vestiaire that needs some TLC, which is what I was looking for because I can’t afford new and I know how to restore it, but I’m concerned about the tag. I thought it might just be faded but on closer inspection I can’t see anything at all. Did this happen at any point on the Pandora bags or do I need to get in touch with Vestiaire? To my eye, at least, it looks legit apart from that, but I’m not an expert.


----------



## randr21

Daisy22 said:


> So, I love and use my medium Pandoras all the time. I just ordered a small and after receiving it wondered if it is too young looking for someone over 40. It just seems like a younger style than the medium pandas. Opinions please


Panda is ageless. It may be bc you are more used to the larger size, you dont own any bags of similar size, e.g. you didnt jump on the recent smaller bag trend bandwagon. Whatever the case, if you have reservations, it may not be for you. Id suggest carrying it around the house styled with what you'd wear to go out and see if it grows on you before deciding.


----------



## randr21

sammiejayne said:


> Hey everyone, I just bought a 2015 mini Pandora off Vestiaire that needs some TLC, which is what I was looking for because I can’t afford new and I know how to restore it, but I’m concerned about the tag. I thought it might just be faded but on closer inspection I can’t see anything at all. Did this happen at any point on the Pandora bags or do I need to get in touch with Vestiaire? To my eye, at least, it looks legit apart from that, but I’m not an expert.


What cant you see? We dont have an authenticator for this forum, so you may have to go to a paid service to be certain.


----------



## sammiejayne

randr21 said:


> What cant you see? We dont have an authenticator for this forum, so you may have to go to a paid service to be certain.



The first photo, the tag is blank. It doesn’t say Givenchy or anything at all, although as in the second photo, the serial number is on the back of it. I’m not necessarily looking for anyone to authenticate, just asking if the inside tag is normal for a bag from that time, like if anyone has seen that before or has it on their own bag.


----------



## Jaime

sammiejayne said:


> Hey everyone, I just bought a 2015 mini Pandora off Vestiaire that needs some TLC, which is what I was looking for because I can’t afford new and I know how to restore it, but I’m concerned about the tag. I thought it might just be faded but on closer inspection I can’t see anything at all. Did this happen at any point on the Pandora bags or do I need to get in touch with Vestiaire? To my eye, at least, it looks legit apart from that, but I’m not an expert.





sammiejayne said:


> The first photo, the tag is blank. It doesn’t say Givenchy or anything at all, although as in the second photo, the serial number is on the back of it. I’m not necessarily looking for anyone to authenticate, just asking if the inside tag is normal for a bag from that time, like if anyone has seen that before or has it on their own bag.



I am no expert but have 3 and have sold another 2.

3 total have been the same leather. Every one of them has Givenchy written on the inside label and the serial number on the back of it.
The metal logo also doesn't have that rectangle shape around it that the image does and I don't think the actual tag looks right in the pics the cut and material look off as does the embossing. But again I'm no expert just an owner of many ranging mainly from 2013 - 2016. My most recent was last year but in another leather type.

Having another look I believe my mini Pandora is exactly the same as yours. Same colour (green colour?) and leather I also believe I bought it in 2015 though from net a porter. Definitely has a couple of differences just going by those images.


----------



## Jaime

Here's some pics. I don't have any that don't have slightly rounded corners on the tag. None square like your images. 8 had another mini I sold from just before this which was the same too. Oh and mine has gold hardware yours appears to be silver but I wouldn't think that would change the other details.


----------



## sammiejayne

Jaime said:


> Here's some pics. I don't have any that don't have slightly rounded corners on the tag. None square like your images. 8 had another mini I sold from just before this which was the same too. Oh and mine has gold hardware yours appears to be silver but I wouldn't think that would change the other details.
> 
> View attachment 5317377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317378



Thank you. I didn’t even notice the rectangle under the metal logo until you pointed it out! I’ve got in touch with Vestiaire and included the photos. Mine’s black, and it does come in silver, but yeah, the rest isn’t adding up. Hopefully I can get my money back.


----------



## Ishahvaine

Hi everyone,
New member here, I hope you guys can help me determine if my Pandora mini is authentic or counterfeit. I bought the bag through online, seller said it was from Korea. It has givenchy underzip and code. Please help me, I also have givenchy whip limited edition but Im not sure if I can ask for help to also authenticate it from this room since the title of the room is givenchy pandora, pls let me know if I can also ask help to authenticate my limited edition here, thank you so much in advance


----------



## Jaime

There are no Givenchy authenticators on the forum so you may need to use a paid service but as an owner of a few there’s a few things that look off to me including the tag as you see in my picture above mine all look like that in each bag where are the shape and print on yours is different.
That’s just one difference I can see but you’ll need to use a paid service to be sure as I’m only going off what mine look like that we’re all bought from reputable retailers.


----------



## Ishahvaine

Jaime said:


> There are no Givenchy authenticators on the forum so you may need to use a paid service but as an owner of a few there’s a few things that look off to me including the tag as you see in my picture above mine all look like that in each bag where are the shape and print on yours is different.
> That’s just one difference I can see but you’ll need to use a paid service to be sure as I’m only going off what mine look like that we’re all bought from reputable retailers.


Thank you, I really appreciate your response❤


----------



## songofthesea

i have a question. i bought a small pandora in black...the leather is amazing and i love the zipper detail....the only thing about it is that it hangs awkwardly...i think it's the nature of the bag because of the shape and the way it falls...did it take any of you a while to get used to it? it feels a bit bulky/sticking out of my side...unfortunately, i can't return it as it's way past the date where i would have been able to....
thanks


----------



## muchstuff

songofthesea said:


> i have a question. i bought a small pandora in black...the leather is amazing and i love the zipper detail....the only thing about it is that it hangs awkwardly...i think it's the nature of the bag because of the shape and the way it falls...did it take any of you a while to get used to it? it feels a bit bulky/sticking out of my side...unfortunately, i can't return it as it's way past the date where i would have been able to....
> thanks


Give it time to relax, the hang will probably change as the leather gets softer.


----------



## randr21

songofthesea said:


> i have a question. i bought a small pandora in black...the leather is amazing and i love the zipper detail....the only thing about it is that it hangs awkwardly...i think it's the nature of the bag because of the shape and the way it falls...did it take any of you a while to get used to it? it feels a bit bulky/sticking out of my side...unfortunately, i can't return it as it's way past the date where i would have been able to....
> thanks


I'm guessing you bought it without trying it on? Since the panda can be carried multiple ways, wear it different ways until you get used to a preferred way. If empty, it doesn't feel bulky at all for me. Consider how much stuff you're carrying based on which carry style to lessen/distribute bulk. 

Sometimes an item fits a certain image we have when we buy it and then doesn't quite work once we get it home. Good thing there's always resale. Hope you try wearing it and then decide.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

In my experience, the small pandora doesn't get so slouchy , as the  medium size


----------



## athousandmhiles24

After 6 months of not going out, she's finally able to see the sun again hahaha


----------



## steanbean

Hello!

I am looking at the black Pepe leather Pandora in size small on the ssense website. There are two sizes smalls that are mostly the same except one of the sizes is .5 an inch different, and one of them mentions having open pockets while the other one doesn’t. I’m wondering if anyone has this exact one without the open pockets on the inside or is this a clue that it may be a fake? I want to of course get the cheaper one, but want to make sure it has all the features I want.

Here are the links. Both are on sale but one is less expensive than the other.

Thanks!!

One that doesn’t mention open pockets inside: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/...qpHnzx6JDqRBX2Pr1UrZZCt77Q0Oa7WhoCjbAQAvD_BwE

One that does mention open pockets: https://www.ssense.com/en-us/women/product/givenchy/black-crinkled-small-pandora-bag/6647281


----------



## bumblebeanery

Love that this thread is still active (ish)! I've been wanting a panda for a while and trying to decide between small and medium. Seems like the small doesn't get as slouchy as the medium, which is what I like about the look. But is there a way to search for only mod shots in this thread? 

I'm only 5'0" so I was wondering if the medium would be too bulky...any other shorties on this thread?


----------



## Angelblake

Just wanted to announce that I just ordered my first Panda


----------



## randr21

Angelblake said:


> Just wanted to announce that I just ordered my first Panda


such a good bag. one of givenchy's trifecta of classic bags. hope you enjoy and share it when it comes.


----------



## baghag91

Angelblake said:


> Just wanted to announce that I just ordered my first Panda


Me too! Wooo!! Except I have suspicions mine is not authentic - have any of you seen a black panda mini with beige-y interior? I ordered from C*ttire today.


----------



## Angelblake

It's here! Sorry I don't know much about pandas (yet). Ordered mine from fashionette so I don't doubt its authenticity.


----------



## IntheOcean

Angelblake said:


> It's here! Sorry I don't know much about pandas (yet). Ordered mine from fashionette so I don't doubt its authenticity.


It's gorgeous! There's definitely something about that wrinkled leather that makes the bag stand out. Congrats!  Is this a Mini?


----------



## Angelblake

IntheOcean said:


> It's gorgeous! There's definitely something about that wrinkled leather that makes the bag stand out. Congrats!  Is this a Mini?


Thanks! It's a medium.


----------



## Jaime

That's an extremely skinny strap for a medium. And there's no front zipper.
Looks like my mini. It's lovely but I doubt it's medium.


----------



## Angelblake

Jaime said:


> That's an extremely skinny strap for a medium. And there's no front zipper.
> Looks like my mini. It's lovely but I doubt it's medium.


It was described as a medium, but I'm really no expert on pandas  I kind of bought it on a whim


----------



## Jaime

Hate when they don't label items correctly but it's a beautiful colour. I have mini, small and medium and the mini is by far the most useful given how much it holds for its size.


----------



## IntheOcean

Angelblake said:


> Thanks! It's a medium.


I think it's a Mini, like Jaime said - resale websites would often misdescribe the item, especially when sizes or colors are concerned. The Medium Pandora (from what I understand as a newbie in the Givenchy world) comes with a top handle and the strap is connected by the hooks to the rings. But, it's a gorgeous bag nonetheless  I think it holds quite a lot for a "mini" bag... which is probably why it was described as a Medium.


----------



## Angelblake

IntheOcean said:


> I think it's a Mini, like Jaime said - resale websites would often misdescribe the item, especially when sizes or colors are concerned. The Medium Pandora (from what I understand as a newbie in the Givenchy world) comes with a top handle and the strap is connected by the hooks to the rings. But, it's a gorgeous bag nonetheless  I think it holds quite a lot for a "mini" bag... which is probably why it was described as a Medium.


Except that fashionette is not a resale site so it's definitely a bit irritating. But still it's the perfect size for me


----------



## ghoulish

The pandora might be my new favorite workhorse bag! The slouch initially drew me in, but they really can hold a lot and are so carefree. The medium is a great shoulder bag while the small is, imo, the perfect crossbody.

Medium in navy goatskin:




Small in magnolia print lambskin (holy grail print for me):


----------



## randr21

ghoulish said:


> The pandora might be my new favorite workhorse bag! The slouch initially drew me in, but they really can hold a lot and are so carefree. The medium is a great shoulder bag while the small is, imo, the perfect crossbody.
> 
> Medium in navy goatskin:
> 
> View attachment 5596177
> 
> 
> Small in magnolia print lambskin (holy grail print for me):
> 
> View attachment 5596178



How I miss this magnolia and other iconic motifs from Givenchy. I also have a navy goatskin panda. I'd never get rid of any of my vintage G bags.


----------



## ghoulish

randr21 said:


> How I miss this magnolia and other iconic motifs from Givenchy. I also have a navy goatskin panda. I'd never get rid of any of my vintage G bags.


Agreed. They really did prints well!


----------



## notsogirly

I went into a givenchy store and they didn’t have any pandoras on stock. The sales associate also said that Givenchy already stopped production of the pandoras. Is this true? Thank you


----------



## beesknees2

I do think Givenchy is phasing out the Pandora, but you can still get it online and in department stores.

What do you all think about the newer version with the symbol on the top and Givenchy below? I have a gray medium goatskin and small black pepe and thinking about rounding out my collection with a mini: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...yxC6AAeP95wrQSQRd4oaAqQXEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kubik

Yeah, an SA told me that they might discontinue Pandora. Even the men's Pandora are not available. The original Antigona too because they're pushing out the soft version. However, the SA did mentioned that only the black leather (be it the glossy or matte) of OG Antigona (and possibly Pandora but ehh not really) will probably still be produced because customers do ask for it. 

I'm not sure if what he said is true though. 

It's definitely sad because I adore the Pandora line. I have 3 of them and I don't think it's enough


----------



## notsogirly

I got this in black and i love the straps. It’s not adjustable but perfect for my height, which is 5’1”. Straps are also thicker. And i love the zipper pulls that are now silver hardware and not leather. 


beesknees2 said:


> I do think Givenchy is phasing out the Pandora, but you can still get it online and in department stores.
> 
> What do you all think about the newer version with the symbol on the top and Givenchy below? I have a gray medium goatskin and small black pepe and thinking about rounding out my collection with a mini: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...yxC6AAeP95wrQSQRd4oaAqQXEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## DiJe40

notsogirly said:


> I got this in black and i love the straps. It’s not adjustable but perfect for my height, which is 5’1”. Straps are also thicker. And i love the zipper pulls that are now silver hardware and not leather.


Can you post a picture, please? I bought the new mini Pandora. I’m looking for pictures online but only come across stock photo’s. On YouTube also the older model..


----------



## notsogirly




----------



## notsogirly




----------



## DiJe40

notsogirly said:


> View attachment 5608732


Oooh! I love it! I’m so excited, mine arrives on wednesday. Can’t wait . Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## notsogirly

DiJe40 said:


> Oooh! I love it! I’m so excited, mine arrives on wednesday. Can’t wait . Thank you for the pictures.


I’ve only used it twice. I am loving it!! Welcome  enjoy yours!


----------



## bagloversha

I sold my black medium pandora a couple of years ago and now i repurchased another one. I just can't resist color, it's the perfect neutral for me since i am always wearing black. I dont see alot of people carrying this bag nowadays but I really enjoy the functionality of this bag. So convenient and i also like the unique silhouette!♡


----------



## randr21

bagloversha said:


> I sold my black medium pandora a couple of years ago and now i repurchased another one. I just can't resist color, it's the perfect neutral for me since i am always wearing black. I dont see alot of people carrying this bag nowadays but I really enjoy the functionality of this bag. So convenient and i also like the unique silhouette!♡
> 
> View attachment 5609666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609667


what a gorgeous color! i actually like wearing bags not often seen on others.


----------



## IntheOcean

bagloversha said:


> I sold my black medium pandora a couple of years ago and now i repurchased another one. I just can't resist color, it's the perfect neutral for me since i am always wearing black. I dont see alot of people carrying this bag nowadays but I really enjoy the functionality of this bag. So convenient and i also like the unique silhouette!♡
> 
> View attachment 5609666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609667


Very unique color, IMO. Neutral, but stands out, because it's not exactly brown and not gray, but sort of in the middle. Congrats!


----------



## bagloversha

IntheOcean said:


> Very unique color, IMO. Neutral, but stands out, because it's not exactly brown and not gray, but sort of in the middle. Congrats!


Thank you!♡♡♡


----------



## songofthesea

Just ordered the small in tan which looks like a saddle color. I had the mini in black Pepe but stupidly sold it. So, I decided to buy the size up and in a beautiful tan color. Should get here in 3-4 days. I truly love the bag. The shape is so unique and it’s a workhorse of a bag!


----------



## hotmumma1

Have just jumped over from an intense loyalty to Balenciaga and this is my first purchase. Oh dear, my loyalty could be waning ‍♀️


----------



## randr21

hotmumma1 said:


> Have just jumped over from an intense loyalty to Balenciaga and this is my first purchase. Oh dear, my loyalty could be waning ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 5677563



leave it to pepe. we call him the Closer.


----------



## songofthesea

I just got a new one size small in pebbled  leather. Really really wanted Pepe bout couldn’t find one anywhere. Ugh!


----------



## DiJe40

*i finally have a medium Pandora, would like another one in a different color now. Such a nice bag.*


----------



## red1

DiJ, your bag is beautiful! Just wondering, do you think the medium size would look too big on someone who’s petite? I like the outside pocket and could use the extra space, but I worry that the medium would look too large on me since I’m 4’11”


----------

